# Le thread post-mortem [v.2]



## Nephou (15 Octobre 2007)

_In memoriam_ du fil original [disponible en suivant ce lien].

_©2003 thebiglebowsky_


----------



## al02 (18 Octobre 2007)

Pour inaugurer le fil :  

Décès de l'actrice britannique Deborah Kerr à l'âge de 86 ans.



> Mais c'est notamment par son baiser sur la plage avec Burt Lancaster dans "Tant qu'il y aura des hommes" en 1953 qu'elle marquera l'histoire du cinéma. Une scène régulièrement classée parmi les plus grands baisers du septième art. :love:


----------



## touba (18 Octobre 2007)

arrrrg... :sick:


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2007)

_malgr&#233; ce que vous venez de lire, le grand touba est encoe en vie ! 


hein mon gars ! 
_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2007)

al02 a dit:


> D&#233;c&#232;s de l'actrice britannique Deborah Kerr &#224; l'&#226;ge de 86 ans.







Biographie et filmographie.


----------



## KARL40 (22 Octobre 2007)

Bon ... Je n'était pas un passionné de sa musique mais quand même ....
Tout ça pour une voiture ..... 

http://www.liberation.fr/culture/musique/286379.FR.php


----------



## al02 (1 Novembre 2007)

Paul Tibbets.

Il est mort dans son lit.

Apr&#232;s avoir lanc&#233; l'ultime atome.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

..




..​Notice biographique sur Wikip&#233;dia.
Bernard Pivot re&#231;oit Norman Mailer sur le plateau d'_Apostrophes_, le 19 d&#233;cembre 1980.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Novembre 2007)

Les vrais durs ne dansent pas... Au moins plus personne ne viendra l'inviter pour ça...


----------



## Xman (11 Novembre 2007)

Le joueur d'"&#233;checs" 
Mat apr&#232;s une partie....


 Stephane Zweig


----------



## al02 (17 Novembre 2007)

D&#233;c&#232;s du cin&#233;aste Pierre Granier-Deferre.



​


----------



## WebOliver (22 Novembre 2007)

Maurice Béjart


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2007)

..
[YOUTUBE]gh_9leIFl7Y[/YOUTUBE]
..
[YOUTUBE]UnSh-KPV7QQ[/YOUTUBE]
..​


WebOliver a dit:


> Notice biographique sur Wikipédia.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (26 Novembre 2007)

Lhistorien Pierre Miquel nous a quittés  
(pour linstant il y a juste un bandeau sur la page daccueil du site du _Monde_)


----------



## sylko (28 Novembre 2007)

Ben merde... 







Courage Catherine!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Novembre 2007)

fais chier tiens.


----------



## mado (28 Novembre 2007)

La vie c'est comme les histoires d'amour. Ça finit toujours mal.

Merci à eux de m'avoir fait si souvent tourner la tête.


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Novembre 2007)

J'ai les boules. J'en ai des frissons, tiens.
Je sais bien que _c'est comme ça_... hein.
Mais lui, _c'était un homme_.


[dm]4XYRCBMlZnMDddcPR[/dm]


----------



## JPTK (28 Novembre 2007)

Bordel... emporté en 2 mois par un cancer


----------



## bebert (28 Novembre 2007)

P***** !!!   
_C'est le cancer que tu as pris sous ton bras..._


----------



## Amok (28 Novembre 2007)

Bordel, on claque tous un jour, mais là c'est un peu tôt. Il y avait encore de quoi faire...


----------



## Php21 (28 Novembre 2007)

Cela me fiche un sacré coup sur le coin de la g&#8230;

J'ecoute " Reverie " de leur dernier album que je trouve génial.

je pense à Catherine

Merci a Sylko pour cette superbe photo.
Ps : now j'ecoute " Berceuse ". Fred: multi-instrumentiste génial.
Et tout & tout &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

EDIT : wikipedia parle déja de lui au passé !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2007)

[DM]2Y9mtqoXvIFcanVmd[/DM]​

...


----------



## Amok (29 Novembre 2007)

La chaine MCM Pop (152) passe en boucle l'ensemble de leurs clips aujourd'hui.


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2007)

Triste perte pour la musique française.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Décembre 2007)

... rien à ajouter !!!!!


----------



## al02 (7 Décembre 2007)

Mort du compositeur Karlheinz Stockhausen.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (7 Décembre 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Mort du compositeur Karlheinz Stockhausen.


----------



## sylko (7 Décembre 2007)

C'est quoi cette m... de fenêtre qui s'ouvre en cliquant sur le lien... erreur chasseur de mes ... Grrrr


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Décembre 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Mort du compositeur Karlheinz Stockhausen.





CheepnisAroma a dit:


>



Ben, euh, comme vous. Les adolescents vont devoir désormais chanter tout seuls 

Karlheinz Stockhausen


----------



## tirhum (13 Décembre 2007)

Ike Turner.


----------



## al02 (13 Décembre 2007)

Philippe Clay.


----------



## Bassman (13 Décembre 2007)

Oh merde 

J'aimais beaucoup cet acteur, même si, je dois avouer mon ignorance, je ne connaissais pas son nom.


----------



## Jose Culot (15 Décembre 2007)

*"John Love", réalisateur de X français*


*Il est décédé à 60 ans, des suites d'une longue maladie*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Décembre 2007)

Jose Culot a dit:


> *"John Love", réalisateur de X français*
> 
> 
> *Il est décédé à 60 ans, des suites d'une longue maladie*



s'il s'appelait Rocco, là on aurait pu parler d'une très longue maladie...


----------



## Aurélie85 (15 Décembre 2007)

Mhh, c'est sympa sur quoi on tombe quand on tappe son nom dans google images...


----------



## tirhum (15 Décembre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Mhh, c'est sympa sur quoi on tombe quand on tappe son nom dans google images...


Mais pourquoi...
Pourquoi as-tu donc fait cette recherche ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2007)

Christian Bourgois


----------



## jpmiss (21 Décembre 2007)

Mort aux bourgeois!


----------



## al02 (21 Décembre 2007)

ThinkSecret met la clé sous la porte.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2007)

Julien Gracq.


----------



## al02 (23 Décembre 2007)

Gilbert Ducros ne se décarcassera plus.


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Décembre 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Julien Gracq.



Plus de rivages pour les Syrtes

Plus de balcons pour les forêts


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Julien Gracq.


Avec une pensée pour LucG qui, si je me souviens bien, aime tant ses livres.


----------



## Nobody (24 Décembre 2007)

Oscar Peterson


----------



## sylko (24 Décembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Oscar Peterson



Arghhhh   Je l'avais vu deux fois à Montreux, la dernière fois il y a deux ans.

Ici, en 1977, au festival de jazz montreusien. 

[YOUTUBE]nKKpoCy0a5Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2007)

C'est bien d'être allé chercher une vidéo d'un type que tu connais pas... très bien...


----------



## Nobody (27 Décembre 2007)

Benazir Bhutto


----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Benazir Bhutto


Ils ont fini par l'avoir...


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Décembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Benazir Bhutto



Bande de gros batards!


----------



## Amok (27 Décembre 2007)

Hélas, c'était tellement prévisible...


----------



## viruce (27 Décembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Bande de gros batards!





Amok a dit:


> Hélas, c'était tellement prévisible...



+1
Ca me fout un coup, je m'en rappelerais de mes 34 ans !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Décembre 2007)

une fois de plus la connerie a triomphé...


----------



## mado (27 Décembre 2007)

Elle gagne sans cesse du terrain. Fait chier 


(edit : il faut sûrement arriver à rire de tout. Quoique. Ton mauvais goût, là, Al02 donne surtout envie de gerber)


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Décembre 2007)

P@&#% d'année 2007.  

Vivement l'année prochaine...  

J'avais aussi pensé cela il y a un an...  

C'est pas que ça empire, mais ça ne s'arrange pas.


----------



## Grug (27 Décembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Benazir Bhutto


oh merde.


----------



## Bassman (28 Décembre 2007)

Quelle bande de con.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Quelle bande de con.



Qu'on les couse vivants dans des carcasses de porcs...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Décembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Qu'on les couse vivants dans des carcasses de porcs...



Aucune carcasse de porc ne mérite de finir de la sorte...


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Décembre 2007)

Au vu des promesses qui leurs sont faites, une émasculation avec pénectomie en supplément me semble tout indiqué...


----------



## vleroy (28 Décembre 2007)

bon bon, non rien


----------



## Amok (28 Décembre 2007)

Ce n'est pas le lieu pour lancer ce genre de discussion.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ce n'est pas le lieu pour lancer ce genre de discussion.



Bien... Les carcasses de porcs c'est bon, alors...


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Décembre 2007)

*  -Madonna-  

*_[Edit] rhâa mince, c'était une homonyme dans l'éphéméride d'aujourd'hui :rose: ... pfff dommage, c'était trop beau, ce sera pas pour cette fois..zut et rezut pas de bol _


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2007)

..





..​
Je sais, c'est du réchauffé, du refroidi de longue date, du cadavre de la veille. Seulement, je ne suis pas totalement persuadé que la mort et la connerie soit si éloignées que le temps fasse à l'affaire de l'une ce qu'il ne fait pas pour l'autre. Survivre, même longtemps après, ça ne veut pas forcément dire oublier.

Cet après-midi, je regardais _Les Lumière de la ville_ avec mon père. Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, _Les Lumières de la ville_, c'est un film muet en noir et blanc de 1931. Pour ceux qui ne sauraient pas, mon père, il est vaguement sonorisé et de 1931 aussi.
Alors on s'est installés à la salle à manger, pas loin du feu, lui dans son fauteuil, moi dans le canapé, et on a regardé le film. On s'est marrés aux facéties de Charlot, on a essuyé une larme sur le beau visage tragique de Virginia Cherrill, on a passé un bon moment.

Il y aurait des tas de choses à dire sur ce film génial et sur *Chaplin*. Des gens ont fait ça, des gens intelligents et passionnés qui ont écrit des bouquins gros comme mes cuisses où ils expliquent tout, où ils dissèquent tout jusqu'au moindre détail du maquillage du clochard ou du décor de la villa du millionnaire. Tout, absolument tout, de l'élaboration du scénario à la première du film au _Los Angeles Theater_ après presque 3 années de tournage.

Tout ce que j'ai à en dire ce soir, 30 ans après la disparition du vieil homme de Vevey, c'est que c'était un bon moment, que Papa a ri et moi aussi, qu'il faisait bon au coin du feu et que je me sens plein d'une gratitude qui défie le temps. Je crois que rien ne meurt des rires dont on se souvient. Je me suis senti un peu connement l'envie de dire merci. C'est fait.


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> ..
> ​c'était un bon moment, que Papa a ri et moi aussi, qu'il faisait bon au coin du feu et que je me sens plein d'une gratitude qui défie le temps.



j'ai beaucoup aimé les facéties de ton père, j'aurais aimé le voir rire. Malgré tout ce que celà comporte.

bises et merci à toi.

ma jeunesse est définitivement morte ce soir, elle est enterrée dans le jardin de mes grands parents au pied de l'érable. une consolation : le jardin est inconstructible, il appartient au Domaine Protégé du Marquenterre.


----------



## flotow (30 Décembre 2007)

al02 a dit:


> ThinkSecret met la clé sous la porte.



ouais, mais en fevrier


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2008)

Au temps pour moi.

Oubliez.


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Janvier 2008)

- Souviens-toi de m'oublier
_- Je vais y penser_
- Réfléchis comme un miroir
_- Je vais voi_r
- lalala


----------



## macaronique (11 Janvier 2008)

Sir Edmund Hillary

En plus d'être le premier homme à avoir vaincu l'Everest, c'était le seul Néo-Zélandais vivant à figurer sur un billet de banque.






J'ai pris au hasard mon porte-passeport de marque Kathmandu pour le fond... puis je me suis rendu compte que c'était plutôt pertinent.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Janvier 2008)

macaronique a dit:


> Sir Edmund Hillary
> 
> En plus d'être le premier homme à avoir vaincu l'Everest


Il parait que c'est probablement le sherpa qui l'accompagnait qui est arrivé le premier au sommet...


----------



## macaronique (11 Janvier 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il parait que c'est probablement le sherpa qui l'accompagnait qui est arrivé le premier au sommet...


Mais lui, il est mort depuis longtemps, et il n'apparaît pas sur un billet de banque.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Janvier 2008)

Tenzing Norgay, c'était le nom du Sherpa.






Vos commentaires pourraient laisser croire qu'il a été occulté de l'histoire, rien n'est plus faux. C'est Sir Edmond qui a voulu que cet homme soit attaché à jamais à la conquête du sommet.

Le premier des deux à avoir posé le pied le plus haut ? Le savaient-ils eux-même dans l'état de fatigue et d'excitation qui devait être le leur à ce moment ?

Une chose est sûre, jamais l'un n'y serait arrivé sans l'autre. C'était des amis.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tenzing_Norgay


----------



## sylko (11 Janvier 2008)

Durant mon enfance, je m'en tartinais le visage. J'ai sû à l'adolescence, que c'était le nom d'un guide népalais


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2008)

Soazig Le Lay

aka 

The Milk

fais chier tiens&#8230;


----------



## vleroy (14 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Soazig Le Lay
> 
> aka
> 
> ...



toi tu vas finir par jouer du bignou si tu continues


----------



## alèm (14 Janvier 2008)

nan, je suis trompettiste (baroque et jazz)

putain, fais chier, à bas la clope et les problèmes cardiaques&#8230; (qui risquent de me faire crever aussi)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2008)

Carlos.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Carlos.





			
				l'express a dit:
			
		

> *Le changeur Carlos est mort*


:mouais:


----------



## Bassman (17 Janvier 2008)

Ah ben ça alors... Je le pressentais déjà, mais maintenant j'en suis sûr : Il va pas me manquer.


----------



## g.robinson (17 Janvier 2008)

C'est pas grave, il nous reste Tata yoyo :sleep:


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Janvier 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Carlos.



...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Janvier 2008)

Moi j'étais plus pour la bande a Baader de toutes façons.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Janvier 2008)

g.robinson a dit:


> C'est pas grave, il nous reste Tata yoyo :sleep:



Patience, patience...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Janvier 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi j'étais plus pour la bande a Baader de toutes façons.



:love: :love: :love: 

Héééééééééé oui ; c'est not' JIPÉ à nous qu'on a...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2008)

*Echec et Mat: Bobby Fischer*


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Janvier 2008)

fig. 5 a dit:


> *Echec et Mat: Bobby Fischer*


Aussi fou que génial.

Il avait à lui seul combattu et vaincu l'hégémonie soviétique sur le monde des échecs. Il n'avait qu'un seul intérêt, une seule pensée : les échecs. Dans d'autres domaines, ses positions étaient souvent celles d'un "allumé".

Pour moi, il reste le plus grand champion depuis Alekhine.

Salut l'artiste et champion. Il nous reste tes parties.


----------



## stephaaanie (18 Janvier 2008)

La scène musicale bretonne est bien triste.
Soazig Le Lay est décédée il y a quelques jours.
Multi-instrumentiste (violoncelle et guitare électrique, en particulier), elle était en résidence à l'air libre à Rennes et bossait sur son premier album. 
32 ans, qu'elle avait la p'tite poulette.
 

Pour les Rennais, y'a un concert spécialement pour elle ce dimanche dans l'après-midi, au Jardin Moderne, justement.

http://marque-plages.musique.com/164287/Soaz-s-en-est-allee-Une-etoile-s-est-eteinte/


----------



## jpmiss (18 Janvier 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Salut l'artiste et champion. Il nous reste tes parties.


Elles vont être conservé dans le formol?


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Janvier 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Aussi fou que génial.
> 
> Il avait à lui seul combattu et vaincu l'hégémonie soviétique sur le monde des échecs. Il n'avait qu'un seul intérêt, une seule pensée : les échecs. Dans d'autres domaines, ses positions étaient souvent celles d'un "allumé".
> 
> ...



P.S. : 64 ans soit une année par case... l'échiquier jusqu'au bout.


----------



## Nobody (18 Janvier 2008)

Ah ouais. Le champion du jeu de go mourra donc à 361 ans.


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2008)

stephaaanie a dit:


> La scène musicale bretonne est bien triste.
> Soazig Le Lay est décédée il y a quelques jours.
> Multi-instrumentiste (violoncelle et guitare électrique, en particulier), elle était en résidence à l'air libre à Rennes et bossait sur son premier album.
> 32 ans, qu'elle avait la p'tite poulette.
> ...



tu ne suis pas le sujet à ce que je vois 

Soaz ne bossait pas son premier album, elle bossait son deuxième album sous le nom de The Milk.  à l'aire libre, elle bossait avec Steph avec qui elle avait créé Zagohai (qui l'avait fait connaitre) et avec Jean-Michel Blécon

je sortais d'un concert où elles m'avaient conviés quand je t'ai rejoins pendant les trans c'est la dernière fois que j'ai vu Soaz et que je l'ai serrée dans mes bras


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> je sortais d'un concert où elles m'avaient conviés quand je t'ai rejoins pendant les trans c'est la dernière fois que j'ai vu Soaz et que je l'ai serrée dans mes bras


d'où le deuil


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2008)

Freddy Nieuland (Wallace Collection) ...
...une partie de ma jeunesse...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2AqR00loT9k


----------



## al02 (20 Janvier 2008)

Adieu l'ancien !


----------



## sylko (20 Janvier 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Freddy Nieuland (Wallace Collection) ...
> ...une partie de ma jeunesse...
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=2AqR00loT9k



Arghhhh, à qui le dis-tu. C'était le bon temps des premiers frotti frottas...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Adieu l'ancien !


+1 !
Il nous reste la mémoire ... je suis originaire d'une région où la mémoire est vivace et entretenue (région d'Ypres) ... beaucoup de vestiges, de cimetières et d'endroits où les fantômes côtoient les vivants ... la paix et la sérénité y sont palpables ... ils dorment bercés par le vent et les nuages du plat pays à l'ombre de clochers éternels ... chaque année, des milliers de coquelicots dansent sur les champs ... messages éphémères de ceux qui ne ne sont plus et à qui l'on doit tant ... ils sont notre histoire, ils font partie de nous ... ils sont nous !
Reposez en paix ...


----------



## al02 (20 Janvier 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> messages éphémères de ceux qui ne ne sont plus et à qui l'on doit tant ... ils sont notre histoire, ils font partie de nous ... ils sont nous !
> Reposez en paix ...



Oui, TheBig, tu as raison : ne les oublions pas.


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Adieu l'ancien !



j'espère juste qu'il a penser avant de partir "connerie de guerre"


----------



## al02 (21 Janvier 2008)

macinside a dit:


> j'espère juste qu'il a pensé avant de partir "connerie de guerre"



Voici ce qu'il disait sur Wikipédia :



> Lorsqu'on lui demandait de s'exprimer sur son passé de militaire il répondait encore avec une certaine vivacité :
> 
> « La guerre ? Hay hay hay ! Un truc absurde, inutile ! A quoi ça sert de massacrer des gens ? Rien ne peut le justifier, rien ! »
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2008)

..





..​Notice biographique sur Wikipédia.


----------



## Bassman (23 Janvier 2008)

Ben merde  L'était pas vieux...

Dommage, j'l'aimais bien cet acteur.


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (23 Janvier 2008)

C'est clair il venait de terminer "The Joker" ! 
C'était un bon lui ! ​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Janvier 2008)

Ha dommage ! un jeune acteur fort sympathique...  

J'ai vu peu de chose de sa filmographie mais mes enfants regardent régulièrement l'excellent Chevalier, film vraiment très sympa (une "fiction anachronique" !) avec une BO extra (voir et entendre mes enfants chanter (enfin essayer ) We will rock you ou We are the champion de Queen ou encore The boys are back in town de Thin Lizzy est un grand moment de bonheur :rateau:  :love:  )


----------



## al02 (29 Janvier 2008)

TF1 : Mort de Philippe Khorsand à l'âge de 59 ans.

Wikipédia.
*
"Je l'aurai un jour, je l'aurai"​*


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2008)

il ne fallait pas être bien réveillé pour voir que son amincissement sévère n'était pas "normal"&#8230;

la maladie l'a eu&#8230;





c'est pour celà que je trouvais ces pubs obscènes&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> c'est pour celà que je trouvais ces pubs obscènes


Pas mieux


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> c'est pour celà que je trouvais ces pubs obscènes&#8230;





jpmiss a dit:


> Pas mieux


J'ai pensé la même chose que vous deux quand je l'ai vu dans ces publicités la première fois. Je me souviens nettement de m'être dit &#8212; comme beaucoup sans doute : « Ce type est _visiblement_ malade, il n'en a plus pour longtemps&#8230; ». Et comme beaucoup, j'ai eu raison.
Mais est-ce qu'on doit se cacher parce qu'on est malade ? Est-ce qu'on n'est plus un acteur ? Est-ce qu'on n'est plus un homme ?
Il a choisi d'assumer le visage de sa mort. C'était son droit, c'était même sa dignité. C'était sa décision : je la respecte. Je choisis seulement de garder d'autres images. C'est ça mon droit à moi.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2008)

C'est vrai. Malgré tout il y'avait quelque chose de pathétique et de profondément dérangeant à voir cet homme décharné et visiblement très malade dans des pubs au ton sensé être comique.
D'autre part je ne sais pas si il avait choisi d'apparaître dans ces spots où si des considérations financières l'y on plus ou moins obligé.


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2008)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'ai pensé la même chose que vous deux quand je l'ai vu dans ces publicités la première fois. Je me souviens nettement de m'être dit  comme beaucoup sans doute : « Ce type est _visiblement_ malade, il n'en a plus pour longtemps ». Et comme beaucoup, j'ai eu raison.
> Mais est-ce qu'on doit se cacher parce qu'on est malade ? Est-ce qu'on n'est plus un acteur ? Est-ce qu'on n'est plus un homme ?
> Il a choisi d'assumer le visage de sa mort. C'était son droit, c'était même sa dignité. C'était sa décision : je la respecte. Je choisis seulement de garder d'autres images. C'est ça mon droit à moi.



je comprends, je comprends même toutes les motivations qui ont pu l'amener à faire ces poubs. Ce qui me choquait c'était le "je l'aurais un jour" qui était si cruel à la fin des pubs

ce qui m'aurait fait presque vomir si ce n'avait été tout ce dont pouvait se souvenir TF1 à son sujet sur leur site : une pub MAAF même pas un extrait de Palace mais une Pub ça restait de la pub uniquement de la pub. l'obscénité TF1esque


----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2008)

Enfin bon bref moi je l'aimais bien lui.


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Janvier 2008)

Egalement. _Palace_ restera un très grand souvenir pour moi.

Adieu l'artiste.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

Le Maharishi Mahesh Yogi.


----------



## al02 (6 Février 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le Maharishi Mahesh Yogi.



Le père de la méditation transcendantale.  

Et le gourou des boeufs attelés. :love:


----------



## al02 (6 Février 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le Maharishi Mahesh Yogi.



Le père de la méditation transcendantale.  

Et le gourou des Boeufs-Attelés.  :love:


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2008)

_"Il se montrait de temps à autre pour lancer des appels aux dons afin de promouvoir la paix dans le monde, tout en bâtissant un empire regroupant notamment des intérêts dans l'immobilier et une entreprise vendant des traitements et des cosmétiques."


_


----------



## Namida (11 Février 2008)

_« You're gonna need a bigger boat. » Roy Scheider_


----------



## al02 (13 Février 2008)

Henri Salvador.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Henri Salvador.


Malheureusement Benjamin Biolay est toujours en vie


----------



## Jose Culot (13 Février 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Henri Salvador.




Ça me fait tout drôle...ma journée est foutue...J'étais gamin quand je l'ai apprécié pour la première fois dans un film "Mademoiselle s'amuse". Il était dans l'orchestre de Ray Ventura.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Février 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Henri Salvador.



Merde...

J'ai le c&#339;ur qui saigne...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2008)

En même temps à 90 ans....


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Février 2008)

Il en aurait trente de moins ça changerait quelque chose? Ca mort m'attriste, point.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Février 2008)

Salut l'artiste...


----------



## jugnin (13 Février 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Henri Salvamor.



Y'avait une faute de frappe dans le nom.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2008)

*révérence*






(son dernier album...)


----------



## sylko (13 Février 2008)

Arghhhhhh! Mon premier vinyl en 1963. Ca me rajeunit pas! 






J'avais eu la chance de le rencontrer lors d'un tournoi de pétanque, il y a 4 ans, à Clarens, en Suisse.

Quelle tristesse d'apprendre sa mort.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Salut l'artiste...



C'est un beau résumé du personnage&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2008)

Le romancier Alain Robbe-Grillet.


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Février 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le romancier Alain Robbe-Grillet.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le romancier Alain Robbe-Grillet.


 
son nom restera lié à:

*l'année dernière à marienbad*
qui est aussi un des plus beau film d'alain resnais (avec _hiroshima mon amour_ et _providence_).

edit: dans le cadre de l'hommage du centre pompidou à alain resnais, le film est programmé jeudi 21 février à 20:30.


----------



## al02 (18 Février 2008)

Alain Ayache.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le romancier Alain Robbe-Grillet.



Je viens de revoir son dernier entretien avec Tadei ce soir. IL avait retransmis cet entretien pour lui rendre hommage.

Quelle aisance et quelle plaisirs de l'écouter...

Ses livres mais aussi le personnage lui-même ainsi que ces remarques toujours justes à mes yeux, bien que certaines soient critiquables, font de moi, un homme triste.


----------



## Amok (20 Février 2008)

Fidel Castro, bientôt !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Fidel Castro, bientôt !


 
à mon avis, il a déjà passé l'arme à gauche...


----------



## Amok (20 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> à mon avis, il a déjà passé l'arme à gauche...



A gauche de qui ? 

C'est dommage : il n'aura pas sa tronche sur des Tshirts, et on n'écrira pas de chansons romantiques sur sa "rébolutione". Il meurt trop tard : le Che lui doit tout !


----------



## jpmiss (20 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> C'est dommage : il n'aura pas sa tronche sur des Tshirts,


Détrompe toi on en trouve plein sur le web:


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Février 2008)

Paul Frère.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2008)

Ben alors?... Vous êtes pas encore morts?...    

Rhâââââââ!!!! Ça sert à rien de se barrer un moment si on n'a pas une petite satisfaction en rentrant...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> J'ai le cur qui saigne...



Bah... Pas besoin d'être médecin pour t'affirmer qu'au moins il ne s'agit pas d'un cancer de l'oignon... 

JP?....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Février 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah... Pas besoin d'être médecin pour t'affirmer qu'au moins il ne s'agit pas d'un cancer de l'oignon...
> 
> JP?....



Ta cure continentale semble avoir été particulièrement efficace mon Patoch...  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ta cure continentale semble avoir été particulièrement efficace mon Patoch...  :love:



Une véritable cure de jouvence, mon Vinc' :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Février 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah... Pas besoin d'être médecin pour t'affirmer qu'au moins il ne s'agit pas d'un cancer de l'oignon...
> 
> JP?....



Content de te revoir aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2008)

Ivan Rebroff

Sacré voix mais surtout sacrés chapeaux 

L'écrivain Michel Bataille


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> ...surtout sacrés chapeaux



Oui... On ne met pas sa tête dans le cul d'un ours sans courir un risque...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2008)

Giuseppe Di Stefano.


----------



## Amok (5 Mars 2008)

Gary Gygax.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2008)

Katoucha


----------



## flotow (9 Mars 2008)

Et les 20 ans de la disparition de Pierre Desproges alors?


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mars 2008)

Ben c'était y'a 20 ans pourquoi? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2008)

Je desproges en effet qu'il n'y eu pas de message le concernant.


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mars 2008)

Ben a l'époque internet n'existait pas


----------



## JPTK (10 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben a l'époque internet n'existait pas



Le cancer si par contre 


oui bah lui je suis sûr que ça l'aurait fait rire !


----------



## al02 (11 Mars 2008)

Claude François est mort il y a 30 ans. Vous étiez au courant ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Claude François est mort il y a 30 ans. Vous étiez au courant ?



M**** et cr*** de zut, je le savais pas 
On me dis jamais rien, ça commence à être vraiment agaçant 
Je pensais qu'il était encore en vie...


:love:


----------



## flotow (11 Mars 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Claude François est mort il y a 30 ans. Vous étiez au courant ?



Ça me branche moins tout d'un coup


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> M**** et cr*** de zut, je le savais pas
> On me dis jamais rien, ça commence à être vraiment agaçant
> Je pensais qu'il était encore en vie...
> 
> ...



tu confond avec elvis


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mars 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Claude François est mort il y a 30 ans. Vous étiez au courant ?


Quand on pense qu'il lui suffisait d'arrêter de payer ses factures d'électricité pour rester en vie (comme ça, EDF lui aurait couper la lumière et il ne se serait pas électrocuté), à quoi ça tient quand même....


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Mars 2008)

Amusant... Sauf qu'il semblerait que ça ne soit plus toi qui bannisse le plus en ce moment...


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Amusant... Sauf qu'il semblerait que ça ne soit plus toi qui bannisse le plus en ce moment...




And ze winner is...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> And ze winner is...





Tu parles, j'paries que tu l'as pas fait


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tu parles, j'paries que tu l'as pas fait



Si, je l'ai fait. Et il serait bien que l'on revienne maintenant au sujet.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

Allez les morts faîtes vivre ce topic.


----------



## benjamin (12 Mars 2008)

Le dernier poilu peut t'arranger ça... 



			
				AFP a dit:
			
		

> "J'exprime aujourd'hui la profonde émotion et l'infinie tristesse de l'ensemble de la nation alors que disparait Lazare Ponticelli, dernier survivant des combattants français de la Première guerre mondiale", a déclaré le président Nicolas Sarkozy, dans un communiqué.
> 
> "Je salue l'enfant italien venu à Paris pour gagner sa vie et qui choisit de devenir Français, une première fois en août 1914, lorsque, trichant sur son âge, il s'engagea à 16 ans dans la Légion étrangère pour défendre sa patrie d'adoption. Une deuxième fois en 1921, lorsqu'il décida de s'y établir définitivement", a ajouté M. Sarkozy.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

Comme quoi suffisait de demander.
Corentin plus fort que dieu (je laisse tomber le d majuscule).


----------



## al02 (12 Mars 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Comme quoi suffisait de demander.



Comme quoi, Lazare fait bien les choses. 

Adieu et merci Monsieur !


----------



## Amok (12 Mars 2008)

Avec 1,4 million de soldats "morts pour la France", la France a connu une saignée sans précédent: 900 morts en moyenne par jour durant les 51 mois de guerre, du 1er août 1914 au 11 novembre 1918, avec 20.000 tués pour la seule journée du 22 août 1914 en Lorraine.
1,4 million de morts et aussi 3 millions de blessés, dont 1 million d'invalides, amputés ou gazés et 15.000 "Gueules cassées", ces soldats défigurés qui vont rappeler durant des années ce conflit aux Français.
1,4 million de morts et aussi des centaines de milliers de veuves et d'orphelins. Des centaines de milliers de femmes qui remplacent les hommes, partis au front, dans les usines d'armement, les écoles et les hôpitaux.
1,4 million de morts et presque autant de noms inscrits sur les monuments aux morts des 36.000 communes de France, dont une quinzaine seulement n'érigèrent pas de monument car aucun soldat du village n'avait été tué. Mais aussi les mots "Tu ne tueras point" inscrits sur le monument aux morts d'Avion (Pas-de-Calais), ou "Maudite soit la guerre" sur celui de Gentioux (Creuse).
1,4 million de morts, dont des milliers de disparus ou jamais identifiés dans la boue de la Marne ou de Verdun, symbolisés par le Soldat Inconnu qui repose sous la voûte de l'Arc de Triomphe.
1,4 million de morts, la grande majorité dans la "zone rouge" allant de la Mer du Nord à la Suisse avec ces noms gravés dans l'Histoire de France: la bataille de la Marne et ses taxis (septembre 1914); le Bois des Caures, les forts de Douaumont et de Vaux, la "Voie Sacrée" à Verdun (février-décembre 1916); le Chemin des Dames (printemps 1917) et l'échec sanglant de l'offensive Nivelle suivis de mutineries.
1,4 million de morts et les 675 soldats fusillés sous l'uniforme français pour désertion, mutinerie, refus d'obéissance, ou crimes de droit commun, dont 49 au printemps 1917 au Chemin des Dames.
1,4 million de morts, dont le soldat Pierre-Auguste Trébuchon, tué sur les bords de la Meuse le 11 novembre 1918 à 10h50, dix minutes avant la sonnerie du cessez-le-feu à la onzième heure du onzième jour du onzième mois de 1918.

[AFP]


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

Entrevue


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mars 2008)

Avec la disparition du dernier poilu, c'est une page de l'Histoire de France qui se tourne.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mars 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Avec la disparition du dernier poilu, c'est une page de l'Histoire de France qui se tourne.


T'as raté une carrière de journaliste toi!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'as raté une carrière de journaliste toi!


Jean-Pierre Pernaut est mon modèle.


----------



## al02 (13 Mars 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Jean-Pierre *Pernaut* est mon modèle.



N'abuse pas du Ricard !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

Ola Brunkert l'ex-batteur d'ABBA.


----------



## Amok (18 Mars 2008)

Anthony Minghella.

Le réalisateur britannique Anthony Minghella,  récompensé par neuf oscars pour le film _Le Patient anglais_, est mort à l'âge  de 54 ans, a-t-on appris, mardi 18 mars, auprès de son agent. Les causes de sa mort n'ont pas été précisées.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Anthony Minghella.
> 
> Le réalisateur britannique Anthony Minghella, récompensé par neuf oscars pour le film _Le Patient anglais_, est mort à l'âge de 54 ans, a-t-on appris, mardi 18 mars, auprès de son agent. Les causes de sa mort n'ont pas été précisées.


 

les anglais sont impatients...


----------



## Nobody (18 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Anthony Minghella.
> 
> Le réalisateur britannique Anthony Minghella,  récompensé par neuf oscars pour le film _Le Patient anglais_, est mort à l'âge  de 54 ans, a-t-on appris, mardi 18 mars, auprès de son agent. *Les causes de sa mort n'ont pas été précisées.*



Alors, tu as rudement bien fait d'écrire ce commentaire. C'est vraiment très intéressant.


----------



## Amok (18 Mars 2008)

Nobody a dit:


> Alors, tu as rudement bien fait d'écrire ce commentaire. C'est vraiment très intéressant.



*Notre ronchon vient de gagner 10 jours de vacances, reconductibles. Pour ceux qui se demandent pourquoi, vous cliquez sur son pseudo, puis ensuite : "voir les messages de ce membre".

Lemy bis, c'est saoulant.*


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2008)

"Il meurt subitement à Londres le 18 mars 2008, à l'âge de 54 ans d'une hémorragie cérébrale à la suite d'une intervention sur une tumeur au cou" source Wiki.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2008)

Arthur C. Clarke.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2008)

Par contre Petula est toujours vivante


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Arthur C. Clarke.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2008)

Hugo Claus écrivain flamand.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mars 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Hugo Claus écrivain flamand.


Un écrivain de haut vol, profondément humain et attaché à ses racines ... le "chagrin des belges" est immense !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2008)

Philip Jones Griffiths grand photographe est mort également.


----------



## al02 (23 Mars 2008)

Mort du contrebassiste Israel "Cachao" Lopez, pionnier du _mambo_.


----------



## Amok (25 Mars 2008)

Le "5eme" Beatle.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2008)

Thierry Gilardi.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thierry_Gilardi


----------



## Craquounette (26 Mars 2008)

Richard Widmark 93 ans...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mars 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Thierry Gilardi.
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thierry_Gilardi


Le sport ne m'intéresse pas mais je le connaissais quand même. Et ça été une grande surprise quand je l'ai appris mardi soir. C'est bien triste.


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Mars 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Richard Widmark 93 ans...



Tommy Hudo 

Il ne poussera plus, en ricanant, des vieilles dames paralytiques dans les escaliers (_Le carrefour de la mort_. 1947)

("it is my friend, the big man")


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2008)

Une grande amatrice de la pomme est partie, ma chatte Luna 13 ans.
Ce n'est évidemment pas du tout comparable à la perte d'un être humain mais pour moi c'est une bonne compagne que je perds.
Tu me manqueras.


----------



## Amok (31 Mars 2008)

Le photojournaliste cambogien Dith Pran, dont le calvaire sous les Khmers rouges avait inspiré le film _"La Déchirure''_, est mort dimanche matin à l'âge de 65 ans d'un cancer du pancréas, pour lequel il avait été diagnostiqué il y a trois mois, a annoncé Sydney Schanberg, son ancien collègue et ami au _New York Times'_.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Le photojournaliste cambogien Dith Pran, dont le calvaire sous les Khmers rouges avait inspiré le film _"La Déchirure''_, est mort dimanche matin à l'âge de 65 ans d'un cancer du pancréas, pour lequel il avait été diagnostiqué il y a trois mois, a annoncé Sydney Schanberg, son ancien collègue et ami au _New York Times'_.



à mettre en relation avec l'actuel procès des anciens responsables du génocide Khmers...
sinon, un film essentiel.


----------



## al02 (1 Avril 2008)

Jules Dassin (96 ans).


----------



## KARL40 (1 Avril 2008)

*Michael "Mikey Dread" Campbell* s'est éteint samedi 15 mars dans la soirée (cancer).

 Il commence sa carrière comme ingénieur du son à la Jamaica Broadcasting Corporation (JBC) et est le premier à y avoir une émission (une première sur la station nationale) consacrée au reggae et intitulée "Dread at the Controls". Ce surnom ne le quittera plus. 
Mikey Dread monte son propre label, évidemment nommé Dread at the controls, enregistre des albums devenus classiques ("Dread At The Controls", "African Anthem", "World War III"), et collabore notamment avec les producteurs King Tubby et Carlton Patterson. 

Sa carrière prend une dimension internationale lorsque les Clash l'invitent à travailler avec eux. Campbell produira pour eux le single _Bankrobber_ et les rejoindra derrière le micro sur leur album "Sandinista!" en 1980, en plus de les accompagner en tournée. 
​


----------



## KARL40 (5 Avril 2008)

On continue dans la série ..... 
Le 20 mars 2008, Klaus Dinger, batteur de Kraftwerk et co-fondateur de Neu!, est décédé d'une crise cardiaque (Communiqué officiel publié le 2 avril 2008 par le label de Neu! Gronland Records). Initiateur du mouvement krautrock au début des années 70, il avait participé aux premiers lives de Kraftwerk avant de quitter le groupe pour former Neu! en 1971. Il avait 61 ans.


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Avril 2008)

KARL40 a dit:


> On continue dans la série .....
> Le 20 mars 2008, Klaus Dinger, batteur de Kraftwerk et co-fondateur de Neu!, est décédé d'une crise cardiaque (Communiqué officiel publié le 2 avril 2008 par le label de Neu! Gronland Records). Initiateur du mouvement krautrock au début des années 70, il avait participé aux premiers lives de Kraftwerk avant de quitter le groupe pour former Neu! en 1971. Il avait 61 ans.



Que dire 

A part merci, Klaus

Avec Michael Rother, tu avais trouvé une veine qui a irrigué toutes les rivières qui sont venues après


----------



## sylko (6 Avril 2008)

Ben Hur a arrêté son char...


----------



## Picouto (6 Avril 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Ben Hur a arrêté son char...


Et le deuxième amendement lui survit, lui qu'il aimait tant...
La vie est vraiment mal faite, la mort aussi d'ailleurs, c'est con...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Avril 2008)

Jacques Morel


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2008)

Aimé Césaire.


----------



## al02 (11 Avril 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Aimé Césaire.



Pas encore.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Ben Hur a arrêté son char...



a surtout raté l'oscar du meilleur second rôle dans "Bowling for Colombine" de Michael Moore.
vraiment convaincant.


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Avril 2008)

Mon ami Pierrot s'en est allé ce matin, emporté par une plaque à vent, dans une montagne qu'il connaissait bien, et où il avait grandi 

Ce n'était certes pas un homme célèbre, pourtant il a du cumulé dans sa vie plus de dénivelé, à pied ou à skis, que tous les membres de ce forum réunis

Il avait à son actif un 8000 et des traversées de déserts en vélo ou VTT





Mon cur saigne ce soir alors que pour l'autre Heston je n'ai rien éprouvé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Avril 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Mon ami Pierrot s'en est allé ce matin, emporté par une plaque à vent, dans une montagne qu'il connaissait bien, et où il avait grandi
> 
> Ce n'était certes pas un homme célèbre, pourtant il a du cumulé dans sa vie plus de dénivelé, à pied ou à skis, que tous les membres de ce forum réunis
> 
> ...


Sincères condoléances 

C'est moche.


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Sincères condoléances
> 
> C'est moche.


Merci iDuck  

Ici on arrive pas encore à réaliser, mes yeux se mouillent mais j'ose pas pleurer


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Avril 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Merci iDuck
> 
> Ici on arrive pas encore à réaliser, mes yeux se mouillent mais j'ose pas pleurer


Pleurer un bon coup une fois, ça permet de se décharger du poids de sa peine.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2008)

Toutes mes condoléances Dos Jones.


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Avril 2008)

Merci à tous pour vos témoignages de soutien  

Ce n'était pas une célébrité mais c'était une figure d'envergure

Article paru dans la Provence de ce jour




Vous pouvez y lire une petite partie de ce qui était sa vie

Ils ont oublié entre autres l'ascension du Pic Lenine (7134m) avec son frère qui a été blessé aussi hier

Pierrot avait 58 ans et pas 56 comme mentionné dans l'article

Je l'ai connu y'a plus de 30 ans et nous avons partagé beaucoup de bons moments en montagne ou ailleurs, je lui avais donné des cours de formation au GPS avant sa traversée du désert de Gobi en VTT

Voilà, il va nous falloir réaliser et s'habituer à son absence

Merci encore d'y avoir prêté attention


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Avril 2008)

Y'a pas à dire, ton pote c'était un warrior 


Désolé pour toi


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Avril 2008)

Ils en ont parlé de lui au régional de France 3 ce midi

Vidéo

Il n'y aura pas de fleurs ni de couronnes juste un recueil vendredi soir au funérarium d'ici

Il sera incinéré samedi à Manosque

Adieu l'ami


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2008)

Je suis vraiment désolé pour toi, tu es une personne et un membre que j'aime terriblement.
J'espère que tu arriveras à surmonter cette peine, ce chagrin.
Courage l'ami !


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Avril 2008)

Edward Lorenz : monsieur effet papillon


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Avril 2008)

«La culture, c'est tout ce que l'homme a inventé                  pour rendre le monde vivable et la mort affrontable», disait le Grand Maître des Paroles Nègres.

Aimé Césaire est mort. Salut à toi, papa Sèzé.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2008)

Aimé Césaire bis
Grillé le temps d'aller chercher un café et de valider.


----------



## jugnin (17 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> «La culture, c'est tout ce que l'homme a inventé                  pour rendre le monde vivable et la mort affrontable», disait le Grand Maître des Paroles Nègres.
> 
> Aimé Césaire est mort. Salut à toi, papa Sèzé.



C'est vrai que malgré césaire de banquier-assureur, il racontait de bien jolies choses.


----------



## stephaaanie (17 Avril 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> C'est vrai que malgré césaire de *banquier-assureur*, il racontait de bien jolies choses.



J'aurais préféré que ce soit le mien qui disparaisse. Fin, pas celui de la famille là, mais ceux qu'on a qu'au téléphone quand on a des soucis. Ceux qui s'en branlent, quoi.

P'tain, les vacances, c'est trop nul.


----------



## Jose Culot (17 Avril 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Aimé Césaire bis
> Grillé le temps d'aller chercher un café et de valider.



*iPantoufle*

Electrocuté par le père collateur.


----------



## al02 (18 Avril 2008)

Philippe Manoeuvre du Jury de la Nouvelle Star.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2008)

Germaine Tillion ethnologue et résistante.


----------



## eleonooore (19 Avril 2008)

Le E Street Band a perdu un résident.
Dure semaine, décidément.


----------



## eleonooore (20 Avril 2008)

Farid Chopel, comédien, chanteur. Fin de la fête.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Avril 2008)

C'était une semaine de moisson


----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> Farid Chopel, comédien, chanteur. Fin de la fête.


Murde.
J'adorais son duo loufoque avec Ged Marlon.


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Avril 2008)

Pascal Sevran est décédé&#8230;

Edit: Démenti d'Europe 1. Il ne serait donc pas mort.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Pascal Sevran est décédé



Et hop, tournée de moules!


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Avril 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et hop, tournée de moules!



Bah non, d'après *Europe 1* il n'est plus décédé...


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Bah non, d'après *Europe 1* il n'est plus décédé...



Oh, merde...


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Avril 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oh, merde...



 Je sais, le journalise ce n'est plus ce que c'était... 



(Tu parlais bien du traitement de l'info n'est ce pas?  )


----------



## tirhum (22 Avril 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Pascal Sevran est décédé
> 
> Edit: Démenti d'Europe 1. Il ne serait donc pas mort.





WebOliver a dit:


> Et hop, tournée de moules!





G2LOQ a dit:


> Bah non, d'après *Europe 1* il n'est plus décédé...





WebOliver a dit:


> Oh, merde...





G2LOQ a dit:


> Je sais, le journalise ce n'est plus ce que c'était...
> 
> 
> 
> (Tu parlais bien du traitement de l'info n'est ce pas?  )


Bref...


----------



## al02 (22 Avril 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Pascal Sevran est décédé&#8230;
> 
> Edit: Démenti d'Europe 1. Il ne serait donc pas mort.



Taisez-vous, Elkabbââch !


----------



## tirhum (22 Avril 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Taisez-vous Elkabbach !


Là ?!...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Avril 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Taisez-vous, Elkabbââch !





tirhum a dit:


> Là ?!...


A mon avis, l'ordre est venu de l'Elysée. Il faut bien un truc un peu pathos pour faire remonter la côte de notre président, qui, elle aussi, est mal en point.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2008)

C'est la nouvelle mode de faire mourir les gens ou quoi ?
Cette semaine Pascal Sevran, Philippe Manoeuvre, Yves Saint-Laurent ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Avril 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> C'est la nouvelle mode de faire mourir les gens ou quoi ?
> Cette semaine Pascal Sevran, Philippe Manoeuvre, Yves Saint-Laurent ...





Toi aussi t'as regardé le grand journal de Canal+ pour avoir le résumé des fausses-moissons espérées ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Avril 2008)

Bernard Lion



> La dépêche évoque la réalisation et la production de plusieurs émissions de jazz pour les trois chaînes de l'époque dans les années 70 (Jazz portrait, Jazz à Chateauvallon...) et de nombreux programmes de variétés, comme Top à... ou Numéro 1.


Je le connaissais surtout pour avoir vu son nom au générique des émissions des Carpentier.


Yossi Harel



> Yossi Harel, le commandant du navire l'Exodus qui a transporté 4.500 survivants de la Shoah de France en Palestine en 1947, est décédé samedi 26 avril en Israël à l'âge de 90 ans, ont rapporté dimanche les médias israéliens.
> Yossi Harel avait commandé les opérations clandestines qui ont permis entre 1945 et 1948 d'amener dans la Palestine sous mandat britannique quatre navires, dont l'Exodus, avec à leur bord 24.000 immigrants juifs.
> Par son action, Yossi Harel a aidé à la venue de près d'un tiers des réfugiés juifs arrivés illégalement en Palestine placée sous le mandat de la Grande-Bretagne qui imposait à l'époque de strictes limitations du nombre d'immigrants juifs autorisés à s'installer en Palestine.


----------



## Craquounette (30 Avril 2008)

Un dernier trip pour l'inventeur du LSD

Il était suisse


----------



## Amok (30 Avril 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Un dernier trip pour l'inventeur du LSD
> 
> Il était suisse



*Le chimiste suisse Albert Hofmann, connu pour avoir découvert le LSD, s'est éteint à l'âge de 102 ans.*

*Ce n'est qu'en 1943 qu'Albert Hofmann s'est remis à la tâche et a découvert par hasard les effets psychotropes du LSD. Il les expérimentera en premier lieu sur sa propre personne.
*


----------



## Craquounette (30 Avril 2008)

Apparemment l'air pur de notre douce Helvétie n'était pas suffisant pour lui 


Et de toutes façons, on est jamais mieux servi que par soi-même


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Avril 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Apparemment l'air pur de notre douce Helvétie n'était pas suffisant pour lui
> 
> 
> Et de toutes façons, on est jamais mieux servi que par soi-même



Y'a plus de junkies au metre carré à Genève et à Zurich que partout ailleurs... 

Ceci dit, je suis triste qu'il soit mort, le petit père Hoffman. J'en ai pleuré, ça a trempé mon buvard.


Merci encore, Albert !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Avril 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Un dernier trip pour l'inventeur du LSD
> 
> Il était suisse


Combien de morts "grâce" à son invention ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Combien de morts "grâce" à son invention ?





			
				Albert Hofmann a dit:
			
		

> «J'ai produit cette substance comme médicament. Ce n'est pas de ma faute si les gens en ont abusé»



Voilà.


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Combien de morts "grâce" à son invention ?


Aucune par overdose.
Des internements psy, des suicides, des accidents, surement.
Des guérisons psy, des hallucinations magnifiques, des orgasmes immémoriaux, beaucoup aussi.
Je rappelle en outre que le LSD n'est pas une invention, mais la synthétisation d'un produit naturel, issu d'un champignon, l'ergot de seigle, largement répandu, et qui a fait l'étonnement de nombreux minotiers, boulangers et cultivateurs pendant les siècles précédents sa synthétisation.


----------



## Amok (30 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Combien de morts "grâce" à son invention ?




Moins que le gaz de ville, que les barbituriques, que l'alcool, que le tabac, que l'automobile et toutes les inventions qui furent détournées de leur utilisation d'origine, ou mal utilisées, ou avec abus. Ca en fait un paquet. Et tout ca, pas directement de plus (a ce qu'il me semble).

Entendons nous bien : je ne fais aucunement l'apologie du produit. Mais  résumer la vie de ce chimiste par un laconique "il doit avoir des tas de morts sur la conscience" en lui balançant la responsabilité d'une réaction chimique récupérée par des quidams, alors que son "invention" était avant tout une recherche médicale me semble friser l'extrémisme et l'obsession : C'est même pas de la prévention, mais de la morale. Bah oui : la récupération de ses travaux fut utilisée a des fins douteuses, en tout cas pas prévues. Il en a fait l'apologie ? C'est le sujet ? Ca suffit a le condamner ?

_Alors qu'Albert Hofmann étudie les alcaloïdes de l'ergot du seigle *afin de créer un stimulant circulatoire et respiratoire*, le diéthylamide de l'acide lysergique (LSD), une goutte tombe par inadvertance sur sa main. __Il est alors troublé par d'étonnantes sensations: angoisse, vertiges, visions surnaturelles, objets se mouvant dans l'espace, sentiment de bonheur et de plénitude. Un nouveau test produira les mêmes effets trois jours après._

_*La substance sera d'abord utilisée en psychiatrie ou en neurologie*. Entre 1947 et 1966, le groupe chimique suisse Sandoz, qui emploie Albert Hofmann, le produit en dragées et en ampoules pour le corps médical._
_Mais *des abus* donnent mauvaise réputation au LSD. Surtout aux Etats-Unis, il devient au début des années 1960 la drogue phare du mouvement hippie. Le LSD finit par être interdit et Sandoz cesse sa production._


_Ici.
_


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Entendons nous bien : je ne fais aucunement l'apologie du produit. Mais  résumer la vie de ce chimiste par un laconique "il doit avoir des tas de morts sur la conscience" en lui balançant la responsabilité d'une réaction chimique récupérée par des quidams, alors que son "invention" était avant tout une recherche médicale me semble friser l'extrémisme et l'obsession : C'est même pas de la prévention, mais de la morale.


C'est le problème avec les extrémistes du centre: y'a pas de milieu.

PS: pour info, un proche cousin du LSD (la Kétamine) ayant des propriétés voisines est encore en usage de nos jours. On lui découvre même de nouvelles propriétés aussi inattendues que prometteuses presque tous les jours même si son usage est également de plus en plus détourné dans un but "récréatif".
Personnellement j'en casse au moins une ampoule par semaine (mais pas pour mon usage pesonnel  )



supermoquette


----------



## Amok (30 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est le problème avec les extrémistes du centre: y'a pas de milieu.
> 
> PS: pour info, un proche cousin du LSD (la Kétamine) ayant des propriétés voisines est encore en usage de nos jours. On lui découvre même de nouvelles propriétés aussi inattendues que prometteuses presque tous les jours même si son usage est également de plus en plus détourné dans un but "récréatif".
> Personnellement j'en casse au moins une ampoule par semaine (mais pas pour mon usage



Que veux tu, quand on est maladroit, il faut faire avec !


----------



## Craquounette (30 Avril 2008)

C'est fou ce que ça peut faire parler un mort...


----------



## Amok (30 Avril 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> C'est fou ce que ça peut faire parler un mort...



Tu voulais probablement dire : "_C'est fou ce que ca peut faire parler*,* un mort..._"


----------



## Craquounette (30 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Tu voulais probablement dire : "_C'est fou ce que ca peut faire parler*,* un mort..._"


 
Vu son invention, peut-être qu'il parle même mort, non ?  

Mais oui, je voulais bien dire ça, j'avoue ma lacune dans la langue française


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Avril 2008)

Faudrait qu'on te donne des cours de langues _vivantes_.
:rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est le problème avec les extrémistes du centre: y'a pas de milieu.
> 
> PS: pour info, un proche cousin du LSD (la Kétamine) ayant des propriétés voisines est encore en usage de nos jours. On lui découvre même de nouvelles propriétés aussi inattendues que prometteuses presque tous les jours même si son usage est également de plus en plus détourné dans un but "récréatif".
> Personnellement j'en casse au moins une ampoule par semaine (mais pas pour mon usage pesonnel  )
> ...


Les centristes ne sont pas extrémistes. Et si y'a un mileu, justement !  

Mais je suis bien évidemment d'accord pour dire que ce monsieur n'est pas responsable du mauvais usage qui a été fait de son invention.


----------



## tirhum (5 Mai 2008)

"A demain si vous le voulez bien!"
"A lundi si le coeur vous en dit!"...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

L'écrivain Frédéric Fajardie est décédé


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Mai 2008)

Elkabache a dit:
			
		

> Mort de Pascal Navran
> 
> J'avais juste un peu anticipé C'est Paco Rabanne qui s'était trompé sur la date



  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mai 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> :love:





			
				CSA a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine fois, tu vérifieras tes infos avant de les balancer.


----------



## Nephou (13 Mai 2008)

Robert Rauschenberg

+ galerie via google image


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> Robert Rauschenberg
> 
> + galerie via google image



les_ Combine paintings _sont alors endeuillées et comme esseulées...







(merci pour l'info Nephou).


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> Robert Rauschenberg
> 
> + galerie via google image



L'art américain (et pas seulement) est en deuil.
Cet artiste est essentiel dans l'histoire de l'art, par sa volonté d'abolir les frontières entre les pratiques artistiques.

Bon, pour la peine, je vais allé me replonger dans la magnifiques monographie de Youssef Ishagpour.
Pour comprendre son importance, voir le mini-dossier réalisé par le centre pompidou.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> L'art américain (et pas seulement) est en deuil.
> Cet artiste est essentiel dans l'histoire de l'art, par sa volonté d'abolir les frontières entre les pratiques artistiques.
> 
> Bon, pour la peine, je vais allé me replonger dans la magnifiques monographie de Youssef Ishagpour.
> Pour comprendre son importance, voir le mini-dossier réalisé par le centre pompidou.



je me souviens de la dernière fois où je l'ai vu, c'était au musée Maillol. il présentait des sérigraphies sur aluminium dont l'agencement avait été choisi par hasard, créant des états de rencontres, des niveaux de regards, opérant des glissements, des permutations dans l'agencement des panneaux... 
(l'exposition qui circulait n'était jamais la même, elle était toujours autre, dans cette acceptation qui fait dire que le même _est_ l'autre... entre "différence et répétition").

edit: expo de 2002. dans Historique des Expositions.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mai 2008)

Jeff Bodart ... ​


----------



## sylko (21 Mai 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Jeff Bodart ... ​



Oui... merde!  

[YOUTUBE]xSUAt1DQRME[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## al02 (25 Mai 2008)

Number One !


----------



## Amok (25 Mai 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Number One !



C'est bizarre : ca ne me colle pas du tout les boules.


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Mai 2008)

T'es pas le seul.


----------



## al02 (26 Mai 2008)

Disparition d'un pionnier de la malbouffe !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

> La doyenne des Français, Clémentine Solignac, s'est éteinte dimanche matin dans sa maison de retraite de Vorey (Haute-Loire) à l'âge de 113 ans, a-t-on appris auprès de la directrice de l'établissement.
> 
> Mme Solignac s'est éteinte vers 6h dans sa chambre, entourée de sa famille, a précisé Martine Chazal. Elle vivait au foyer pour personnes âgées Marie Goy depuis 2000.
> 
> ...



.....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

Sydney Pollack.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

désormais, il me restera cette image d'un homme s'habillant, devant un miroir, dans une salle de bain roccocco... 
dans Eyes Wide Shut.


----------



## duracel (2 Juin 2008)

YSL..


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

Il faut aussi rappeler qu'il fut un grand collectionneur...


----------



## al02 (2 Juin 2008)

duracel a dit:


> ysl..



*yes..*


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

REP fils.


----------



## al02 (3 Juin 2008)

Bo Diddley...


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Juin 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Bo Diddley...





The Animals. _Story of Bo Diddley_

[youtube]xhuEV17YZes[/youtube]

Et

Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Il faut aussi rappeler qu'il fut un grand collectionneur...



... avec Pierre Bergé.

*******
* Libération* titre (en 2 ème page):

*Saint Laurent
se dérobe*


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> ... avec Pierre Bergé.
> 
> *******
> * Libération* titre (en 2 ème page):
> ...



Voir pour ceux que ça intéresse l'article de Jérôme Coignard dans "Connaissance des arts" n°634, janvier 2006.
Les photo de leurs intérieurs respectifs sont assez saisissantes. Le salon abrite un Goya, accompagné de toiles de Fernand léger, de Gainsborough, de Juan Gris avec un mobilier de Rateau


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juin 2008)

Bo Diddley&#8230;

Sic&#8230; Un guitariste qui s'éteint c'est une bibliothèque musicale qui brûle&#8230; 

PS : Oups :rose: J'avais pas vu le post de CouleurSud&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

Olga







.


----------



## al02 (3 Juin 2008)

Mon chien lui présente ses sincères condoléances.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juin 2008)

Encore un coup d'Elkabbach ! Y'en a marre !


----------



## al02 (5 Juin 2008)

Mel Ferrer.


----------



## Romuald (5 Juin 2008)

aussi.

Scaramouche...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2008)

Dino Risi.


----------



## al02 (12 Juin 2008)

Jean Desailly.



> Ils ne se marieront pourtant qu'en 1998, après presque un *demi-siècle de concubinage.* :love:



50 ans : médaille d'or ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

Tim Russert.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juin 2008)

L'arbitre du match Italie-Roumanie.

En tous cas il peut plus aller en vacances à Rimini


----------



## Romuald (18 Juin 2008)

Cyd Charisse
:rose:


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Juin 2008)

Les plus belles jambes du cinéma :






:rose: :love: 

Heureusement, ils nous reste les films.

source.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les plus belles jambes du cinéma



je dirais:
avec celles de Faye Dunaway, les plus belles jambes d'Hollywood...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)

Jean Delannoy.


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Juin 2008)

Pas trop tôt. 
Comment il nous plombait le régime de retraites des intermittents, lui !


(ben quoi ??? )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2008)

Gerhard Meier.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

George Carlin.


----------



## KARL40 (23 Juin 2008)

Albert COSSERY 

*Il n'avait jamais travaillé. Rien fait, sinon écrire: sept romans, *
*dont le plus connu était "Mendiants et orgueilleux"*

Albert Cossery s'est éteint à 94 ans à Paris, dans l'hôtel de la rue de Seine où il vivait depuis plus de soixante ans.


----------



## CRISPEACE (23 Juin 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Olga
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				al02 a dit:
			
		

> Mon chien lui présente ses sincères condoléances.



Les miens aussi... 

Dans un autre registre : Charleton Heston ...


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Dans un autre registre : Charleton Heston ...



Ca fait déjà quelques semaines qu'il n'a plus mal aux dents


----------



## CRISPEACE (23 Juin 2008)

Je sais j'ai un train de retard...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

KARL40 a dit:


> Albert COSSERY
> 
> *Il n'avait jamais travaillé. Rien fait, sinon écrire: sept romans, *
> *dont le plus connu était "Mendiants et orgueilleux"*
> ...



il avait, aussi, une tête incroyable, un humour corrosif, une mysoginie rampante et un faible pour ces oubliés de Dieu qui hantent les ruelles du Caire...


.


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2008)

KARL40 a dit:


> Albert COSSERY
> 
> *Il n'avait jamais travaillé. Rien fait, sinon écrire: sept romans, *
> *dont le plus connu était "Mendiants et orgueilleux"*
> ...



dont au moins 1 adapté en BD.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juin 2008)

Raymond Lefèvre


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juillet 2008)

Alain Dister, photographe 






Petite bio :
http://www.liberation.fr/actualite/ecrans/336836.FR.php


----------



## macaronique (4 Juillet 2008)

Bozo le clown


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2008)

.


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Juillet 2008)

Petit hommage à Alan Dister

Quicksilver Messenger Service. _Mona_

[youtube]MpTGM74dbuQ[/youtube]


Jefferson Airplane. _White Rabbit_ (mais c'est vrai qu'il n'a pas apprécié Woodstock)

[youtube]6xhYk9PEmXA&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Arlequin (18 Juillet 2008)

ALO2 :rose:


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Juillet 2008)

Lux Botté

[youtube]ZZDtC1ulE2g[/youtube]

Une culture provencale&#8230;

[youtube]9sBJx0rbPsw[/youtube]

Je les avais vu en concert ici c'est super&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2008)

REP j'aimais bien .


----------



## macinside (19 Juillet 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Lux Botté
> 
> [youtube]ZZDtC1ulE2g[/youtube]
> 
> ...



il nous a appris a parler et a chanter nos langues régional


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Juillet 2008)

macinside a dit:


> il nous a appris à parler et à chanter nos langues régionales


Avec la mort il n'y pas d'arrangement&#8230; :mouais:

[youtube]DzGT49_yOZ4[/youtube]

J'ai le CD "Aïollywood" que Gari et Lux m'avait dédicacé&#8230;


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Juillet 2008)

N'empêche, s'il avait bu moins d'apéro, il s'rait devenu le roi du rock'n roll.


----------



## Craquounette (24 Juillet 2008)

Kurt Furgler ancien conseiller fédéral suisse qui a contribué à la formation du canton du Jura, à la fin de la guerre froide USA - URSS...

wikipedia


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juillet 2008)

Youssef Chahine


----------



## Nephou (4 Août 2008)

Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (4 Août 2008)

C'est épouvantable.
La vie est encore pire que la seconde guerre mondiale, le communisme, et le goulag.


----------



## krystof (4 Août 2008)

Va falloir t'y faire.

La vie est une longue maladie. On fini tous par en mourir un jour...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2008)

Oui, luttons contre la vie, cette gangrène.
Tuons tout le monde !


----------



## Amok (4 Août 2008)

*Renaud Dutreil*, ancien ministre.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2008)

Bernie Mac.


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2008)

Ouf j'ai eu peur, un moment j'ai cru que c'etiat Bernie Bonvoisin!


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2008)

cette fois ci, chef est bien mort


----------



## krystof (11 Août 2008)

Assassiné par un tapis de jogging... Ça casse un peu la légende...


----------



## sylko (11 Août 2008)

Il aurait dû rester sur quatre roues...


----------



## g.robinson (11 Août 2008)

Merde ! qui va dessiner ma prochaine caisse :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2008)

Dove .


----------



## sylko (12 Août 2008)

g.robinson a dit:


> Merde ! qui va dessiner ma prochaine caisse :rateau:  :rose:



Plus de 50 ans qu'il collaborait avec Peugeot, entres autres.


----------



## sylko (12 Août 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Plus de 50 ans qu'il collaborait avec Peugeot, entres autres.



Oui, comme me l'a fait remarqué à juste titre, Romuald. Il s'agissait d'une collaboration entre les sociétés Pininfarina et Peugeot.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2008)

Bertrand Castelli.


----------



## Craquounette (4 Septembre 2008)

Geo Voumard co fondateur du Festival de Jazz de Montreux...


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Septembre 2008)

Richard Wrigth


----------



## Romuald (15 Septembre 2008)

Time
(Mason, Waters, Wright, Gilmour) 7:06

Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day
You fritter and waste the hours in an offhand way.
Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town
Waiting for someone or something to show you the way.

Tired of lying in the sunshine staying home to watch the rain.
You are young and life is long and there is time to kill today.
And then one day you find ten years have got behind you.
No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun.

So you run and you run to catch up with the sun but it's sinking
Racing around to come up behind you again.
The sun is the same in a relative way but you're older,
Shorter of breath and one day closer to death.

Every year is getting shorter never seem to find the time.
Plans that either come to naught or half a page of scribbled lines
Hanging on in quiet desperation is the English way
The time is gone, the song is over,
Thought I'd something more to say.


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Septembre 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Richard Wrigth&#8230;



[youtube]76yQFV58-0o&feature=related[/youtube]

Non, là 

Je l'ai vu avec ses copains en 1967 à Edimbourg 

Avec Syd, celui qui n'a jamais grandi 
Et puis après, à Lyon en 1968, quand Syd est allé rejoindre ce monde d'enfant qui était le sien

Je me suis toujours demandé comment il pouvait faire sortir ces sons de son orgue,
Farfisa et Hammond :rose:

Saucerful of secrets

Ben, salut Rick, tu étais un magicien


----------



## Amok (15 Septembre 2008)

Que dire de plus ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2008)

Another brick in the wall...


----------



## snakerv (15 Septembre 2008)

30 ans aprés, il revient :









pardon, mais j'ai trouvé... un léger air de famille :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

snakerv a dit:


> 30 ans aprés, il revient :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heu, je ne sais pas si tu as remarqué mais ce n'est pas un sujet humoristique&#8230;


----------



## snakerv (15 Septembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Heu, je ne sais pas si tu as remarqué mais ce n'est pas un sujet humoristique



ba écoute, quand par exemple je crée un sujet sur les jeux handisport, ça empèche pas des gens de venir polémiquer ou venir faire des blagues pourries plutôt que de parler du sujet...
Et puis aprés avoir fait le tour du sujet, surtout du premier, j'ai vu que des gens faisait parfois un brin d'humour...
M'enfin bon, si on a pas le droit alors... on pas le droit :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Septembre 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Richard Wrigth



...

...Rest in peace.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2008)

snakerv a dit:


> ba écoute, quand par exemple je crée un sujet sur les jeux handisport, ça empèche pas des gens de venir polémiquer ou venir faire des blagues pourries plutôt que de parler du sujet...


Mes blagues ne sont pas pourries!


----------



## snakerv (16 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mes blagues ne sont pas pourries!



j'ai pas dit "pas drôle", mais pourries 

(une bonne blagounette ne fait jamais de mal, aussi pourrie soit-elle, et je sais de quoi je parle ^^)


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2008)

Comme quoi, il y aura toujours deux ou trois malins pour allez danser sur vos tombes  

PS à Monsieur Miss : tout le monde sait que vous aimez la pénicilline  mais pas qu'elle


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Septembre 2008)

Simon Hantaï a rendu son tablier, définitivement.
Et j'ai les boules.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Septembre 2008)

Steve Jobs!


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Septembre 2008)

Il se porte bien pourtant


----------



## CheepnisAroma (17 Septembre 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Richard Wrigth


Bel (et très sobre) hommage sur le site ouaibe de Roger Waters : http://www.roger-waters.com


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Richard Wrigth


 ... Ce soir, j'écouterai pour la millième fois "Careful with that axe Eugene" et "Set the controls to the heart of the sun" ... en pleurant sur mes années passées, mes bonheurs oubliés et mes errances dépravées baignées de solitudes lunaires... merci pour ce son venu de nulle part....


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Septembre 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Ce soir, j'écouterai pour la millième fois "Careful with that axe Eugene" et "Set the controls to the heart of the sun" ... en pleurant sur mes années passées, mes bonheurs oubliés et mes errances dépravées baignées de solitudes lunaires... merci pour ce son venu de nulle part....


J'étais en 1972 (eh oui ) à leur concert à Saint Ouen cela avait commencé dans le noir avec "Echoes" la basse vibre encore en moi

A la fin de "Careful with that axe Eugene" les lumières avaient baissées et ils avaient enflammé le gong C'est toujours dans ma tête

Tout fout'le camp


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Septembre 2008)

l'excellent Live at Pompeii diffusé en août je crois, un soir sur Arte (je crois) que je n'avais jamais vu...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Simon Hantaï a rendu son tablier, définitivement.
> Et j'ai les boules.



il demeure définitivement dans le plis, à présent... 

.


----------



## krystof (18 Septembre 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> " ... en pleurant sur mes années passées, mes bonheurs oubliés et mes errances dépravées baignées de solitudes lunaires... merci pour ce son venu de nulle part....



Ça te fait pleurer de penser au bonheur des années passées ????? T'es sûr que c'était du bonheur...

Et si tu te disais plutôt que le meilleur reste à venir, que jusqu'au bout il y a moyen d'être positif ?

Tu traînerais un peu moins ton "blouze" sur le trottoir...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Septembre 2008)

krystof a dit:


> Ça te fait pleurer de penser au bonheur des années passées ????? T'es sûr que c'était du bonheur...
> 
> Et si tu te disais plutôt que le meilleur reste à venir, que jusqu'au bout il y a moyen d'être positif ?
> 
> Tu traînerais un peu moins ton "blouze" sur le trottoir...


Bien sûr que le meilleur reste à venir ! ... en fait, c'est surtout sur mes "errances dépravées et lunaires" que je pleure... ... je n'ai plus "la santé" que pour me vautrer dans le stupre et les ambiances "éthérées" comme avant !:rateau:
Et puis, hier soir j'étais "blouzeux" ... ça arrive à tout le monde non ! ... et j'aime bien partager !:love:


----------



## Amok (18 Septembre 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> je n'ai plus "la santé" que pour me vautrer dans le stupre et les ambiances "éthérées" comme avant !:rateau::love:



Se vautrer, on peut à tout âge ! C'est "ne pas s'endormir" qui est plus difficile !


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> en fait, c'est surtout sur mes "errances dépravées et lunaires" que je pleure...



Ce n'était pas la lune dans le caniveau mais la "_lune_" dans les buissons  éclairant une branche printanière  à laquelle s'accrochait une chauve-souris joyeuse  :love:


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Septembre 2008)

André Leenhardt est mort.
Il y a peu de chances que vous le connaissiez, dédé.
C'était un vigneron, le propriétaire du domaine Cazeneuve, à Lauret, dans l'Hérault.
Un homme magnifique, qui avait beaucoup fait pour moderniser l'appellation Pic Saint Loup, un des plus beaux terroirs des coteaux du Languedoc.
J'adorais ce type. J'adorais son vin.
Il s'est tué dans un accident de voiture, il y a quelques jours.
Lauret n'a plus de maire, et nous, on a perdu un de nos plus grands vignerons.

Je vais déboucher un Roc des Mates 2004, puisque c'est ça.
Adieu dédé.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Septembre 2008)

Zut alors ! Le compositeur Mauricio Kagel, un de mes préférés, nest plus 

https://www.edition-peters.de/cms/front_content.php?idcat=3&idart=32 (in English)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2008)

Raymond Macherot.


----------



## mado (26 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> André Leenhardt est mort.
> Il y a peu de chances que vous le connaissiez, dédé.
> C'était un vigneron, le propriétaire du domaine Cazeneuve, à Lauret, dans l'Hérault.
> Un homme magnifique, qui avait beaucoup fait pour moderniser l'appellation Pic Saint Loup, un des plus beaux terroirs des coteaux du Languedoc.
> ...




Dany va pouvoir se présenter 
Maigre consolation.

Je me souviens d'un jour où il nous avait reçus dans sa cave, avec quelques autres heureux détenteurs d'une chambre dans la superbe auberge d'en face.
Ce type pouvait passer des heures à vous parler de son terroir, ses vignes, son vin.
Tout ça juste pour le plaisir, il n'avait souvent plus une seule bouteille à vendre..


----------



## viruce (27 Septembre 2008)

Paul Newman


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2008)

REP .


----------



## Romuald (27 Septembre 2008)

Et murde :rose:

Adieu, zyeux bleu...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2008)

_"_J'imagine mon épitaphe :_ ci-gît Paul Newman, mort en raté car ses yeux sont devenus marron".

_


----------



## macinside (27 Septembre 2008)

Monde de merde !


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Septembre 2008)

Ciao papa.


----------



## Grug (29 Septembre 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Raymond Macherot.





viruce a dit:


> Paul Newman



Sale semaine pour les héros de ma jeunesse


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2008)

Marc Moulin


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2008)

J'aimais beaucoup ses papiers dans Télémoustique .


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'aimais beaucoup ses papiers dans Télémoustique .



Son humour dans _le jeu des dictionnaires_, sa musique


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Octobre 2008)

Le doyen des "Frères Jacques": André Bellec

[DM]k1W3W7MMa0I67ScEjR&[/DM]


----------



## Romuald (4 Octobre 2008)

94 ans; Le chant et l'humour, ça conserve !



:rose:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (4 Octobre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Le doyen des "Frères Jacques": André Bellec


Ah zut alors


----------



## jpmiss (5 Octobre 2008)

C'est cool, en ce moment y'a que des vieux qui meurent.


----------



## Craquounette (5 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est cool, en ce moment y'a que des vieux qui meurent.



Et l'hiver n'a pas encore commencé...


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Octobre 2008)

La voix de Krusty le clown s'est éteinte...

Au revoir Michel Modo.


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Octobre 2008)

Merde...fait chier...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (5 Octobre 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> La voix de Krusty le clown s'est éteinte...
> 
> Au revoir Michel Modo.


 et de Montgomery Burns, Krusty, Clancy Wiggum, le principal Skinner, Dr Hibbert je lignorais (merci pour le lien). Il faut quil passe larme à gauche pour que je lapprenne


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2008)

Oh non .


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Octobre 2008)

Toutes les meilleures voix des simpsons qui partent sur une seule personne


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

Le capitalisme.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Octobre 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Le capitalisme.


Ca, c'est pas sûr.


----------



## macinside (6 Octobre 2008)

ça va venir


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Octobre 2008)

T'es bien optimiste, vu le nombre de fois où il s'est planté la tronche pour se relever ensuite, c'est pas pour demain je pense.


----------



## macinside (7 Octobre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> T'es bien optimiste, vu le nombre de fois où il s'est planté la tronche pour se relever ensuite, c'est pas pour demain je pense.



mais cette fois si il n'y a pas de guerre mondial pour nous en sortir


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> mais cette fois si il n'y a pas de guerre mondial pour nous en sortir


T'es bien pessimiste.


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'es bien pessimiste.



Non, juste impatient.
Faut bien attendre une bonne dizaine d'années, pour la guerre.


----------



## macinside (9 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Non, juste impatient.
> Faut bien attendre une bonne dizaine d'années, pour la guerre.



mais bon, qu'ils fassent gaffe a qui ils attaquent


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Octobre 2008)

Ne t'inquiètes pas, tu ne risques rien. La guerre contre la mauvaise orthographe est perdue depuis longtemps.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (9 Octobre 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Le capitalisme.


C&#8217;est la fin du capitalisme sous sa forme financiarisée à outrance. Mais il survivra à cette crise. Comme d&#8217;habitude, les classes moyennes vont payer 

Edit. Christine Lagarde qui parle de « croissance négative », alors ça c&#8217;est une perle :mouais:


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Octobre 2008)

[youtube]EpgrO-tieGM[/youtube]


----------



## Grug (9 Octobre 2008)

Donc, tant qu'il n'y a pas de confirmation, on va pas en faire 3 pages ici. 

Par contre excellent sujet (à ouvrir) pour le comptoir


----------



## macinside (10 Octobre 2008)

on rappelera cette vielle citation : "investissez dans les conserves et les fusils de chasses"


----------



## Amok (10 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> on rappelera cette *vielle* citation : "investissez dans les conserves et les fusils de chasses"



Ce n'est donc pas une citation, mais une chanson. 
Bon, back to ze sujet, please !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2008)

Ben on attends les morts hein .


----------



## duracel (11 Octobre 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ben on attends les morts hein .





En voilà un


----------



## Amok (11 Octobre 2008)

duracel a dit:


> En voilà un



_Haider était né le 26 janvier 1950 à Bad Goisern. Son père était un ancien membre des chemises brunes et avait servi sous le drapeau allemand durant la Deuxième Guerre mondiale. Sa mère avait été elle membre des Jeunesses hitlériennes._


C'est presque trop magnifique pour être vrai ! Quel atavisme !   
Bon, en tout cas, en voilà un pour qui je ne vais pas pleurer...


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Octobre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> _Haider était né le 26 janvier 1950 à Bad Goisern. Son père était un ancien membre des chemises brunes et avait servi sous le drapeau allemand durant la Deuxième Guerre mondiale. Sa mère avait été elle membre des Jeunesses hitlériennes._
> 
> 
> C'est presque trop magnifique pour être vrai ! Quel atavisme !
> Bon, en tout cas, en voilà un pour qui je ne vais pas pleurer...



_"C'est pour nous comme la fin du monde", a réagi son porte-parole, Stefan Petzner._


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Octobre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> _Haider était né le 26 janvier 1950 à Bad Goisern. Son père était un ancien membre des chemises brunes et avait servi sous le drapeau allemand durant la Deuxième Guerre mondiale. Sa mère avait été elle membre des Jeunesses hitlériennes._
> 
> 
> C'est presque trop magnifique pour être vrai ! Quel atavisme !
> Bon, en tout cas, en voilà un pour qui je ne vais pas pleurer...


Moi non plus.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Octobre 2008)

Tiens pour une fois que c'est pas un vieux qui meurt c'est encore mieux! 

Ca me rappelle la "fin tragique" de Jean-Pierre Stirbois :love:


----------



## Romuald (11 Octobre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> _"C'est pour nous comme la fin du monde", a réagi son porte-parole, Stefan Petzner._



S'il pouvait dire vrai !


----------



## g.robinson (11 Octobre 2008)

Mon poisson rouge Capucine vient de rendre l'âme. Cela faisait trois jours qu'elle nageait sur le dos alors nous, dans notre famille, on s'y attendait mais ça fait quand même mal. Sans compter qu'elle laisse un veuf. Gaspard.
Eh oui... c'était un merveilleux couple


----------



## KARL40 (13 Octobre 2008)

Alton Ellis le 11 octobre 2008 ...

Véritable star du rocksteady (quand la rythmique "ska" commençait à ralentir et avant que le "reggae" ne naisse).
Un p'tit morceau valant mieux qu'une longue épitaphe ...

[youtube]1kthwkH7k-0[/youtube]


----------



## mademoisellecha (13 Octobre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> _Haider était né le 26 janvier 1950 à Bad Goisern. Son père était un ancien membre des chemises brunes et avait servi sous le drapeau allemand durant la Deuxième Guerre mondiale. Sa mère avait été elle membre des Jeunesses hitlériennes._
> 
> 
> C'est presque trop magnifique pour être vrai ! Quel atavisme !
> Bon, en tout cas, en voilà un pour qui je ne vais pas pleurer...



C'est le moins qu'on puisse dire. Un chauffard _et_ un facho en moins, c'est Noël.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Octobre 2008)

37 ans ptain...

Guillaume Depardieu.


----------



## giga64 (13 Octobre 2008)

Les écorchés vifs ne font pas de vieux os...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> 37 ans ptain...
> 
> Guillaume Depardieu.


Oui. ptain.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2008)

Bah, on s'y attendait un peu, y'a déjà un morceau qui était mort il y a quelques années. Ce n'était pas tout à fait un mauvais acteur, j'ai de bons souvenirs.


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Octobre 2008)

Par contre, il était salement agressif dans les dernières interventions ou je lai vu...


----------



## estomak (13 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> 37 ans ptain...
> 
> Guillaume Depardieu.



ouaip! pneumonie foudroyante suite à un virus.
Il aura vraiment pas eu de chance ce mec.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (13 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> 37 ans ptain...
> 
> Guillaume Depardieu.


----------



## CRISPEACE (13 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> 37 ans ptain...
> 
> Guillaume Depardieu.



Cynique, acerbe, franc et sans gène... J'adorais ce type...


----------



## JPTK (13 Octobre 2008)

PUTAIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IL AVAIT LA GUIGNE C'EST PAS POSSIBLE !!!!


----------



## Amok (13 Octobre 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Les écorchés vifs ne font pas de vieux os...



Oui, et surtout lorsque le nosocomiale s'en mêle.
Une vie gâchée. Je n'appréciais pas plus que ca le mec, pas branché sur ses interviews, ni sur sa carrière. Mais un individu à la sensibilité à vif, une vie avec l'épiderme arraché.

Un sentiment de raté, et encore une fois la mauvaise impression, pas acceptable, de se dire que des tas auraient, plus que lui, mérité de passer la nuit dans une boite.

Je suis certain d'être passé à côté. Comme le reportage, l'autre soir, sur Annie Girardot qu'on voyait glisser lentement vers le néant.

Bon(s) ou mauvais, finalement.... 50 ans de plus ou de moins, finalement...

Mais. Merde.


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Octobre 2008)

Sur Emmanuelle


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

REP, belle perte .


----------



## Amok (20 Octobre 2008)

Une _sacrée_ bonne femme.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2008)

RIP


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Octobre 2008)

Une vie passée à aider les autres, une vie à distribuer ces petits riens qui font la différence. Paix à son âme.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Novembre 2008)

Jacques Piccard est décédé aujourd'hui, il avait 86 ans.

Une figure de la région, que j'avais croisé quelques-fois. Et lorsque j'étais enfant, nous avions pu avec d'autres gosses, dans le cadre d'une activité d'été, passer un après-midi chez lui pour l'écouter parler de ses aventures et de ses découvertes.

Son père, Auguste Piccard, avait inventé le bathyscaphe. Son fils Bertrand a accompli en 1998 le premier tour en ballon sans escale.

Une pensée émue.


----------



## Amok (3 Novembre 2008)

Didier Sinclair


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Didier Sinclair



Ptain, 43 ans !!!!


----------



## viruce (3 Novembre 2008)

Obama's granma


----------



## CheepnisAroma (5 Novembre 2008)

*Michael Crichton*

100 millions de livres de vendus !


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Novembre 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> *Michael Crichton*
> 
> 100 millions de livres de vendus !



...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2008)

Miriam Makeba 

Pata Pata


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2008)

Encore une chanson que je connais et un nom d'artiste que je découvre ...


----------



## KARL40 (13 Novembre 2008)

Mitch Mitchell, batteur du Jimi Hendrix Experience, est allé jouer avec ses deux comparses ...

http://www.liberation.fr/musique/0101265815-le-batteur-de-jimi-hendrix-est-mort


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2008)

KARL40 a dit:


> Mitch Mitchell, batteur du Jimi Hendrix Experience, est allé jouer avec ses deux comparses ...
> 
> http://www.liberation.fr/musique/0101265815-le-batteur-de-jimi-hendrix-est-mort





Grand batteur, grand groupe, grande musique...
La vidéo du lien est assez bien choisie . C'était incontestablement un très très grand .


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Novembre 2008)

KARL40 a dit:


> Mitch Mitchell, batteur du Jimi Hendrix Experience, est allé jouer avec ses deux comparses ...
> 
> http://www.liberation.fr/musique/0101265815-le-batteur-de-jimi-hendrix-est-mort



 

Qui mieux que lui a su introduire la marque d'Elvin Jones dans le chaos électrique du rock de l'époque


----------



## Amok (19 Novembre 2008)

Le peintre, graphiste et photographe belge Guy Peellaert.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Novembre 2008)

Anusk ; philosophe pré-socratique incompris...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Novembre 2008)

Y'en a que not' bon seigneur fait vachement bien de rappeller


----------



## jpmiss (19 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Anusk ; philosophe pré-socratique incompris...



C'est bien triste. Mort en pleine ascension. Si il avait pu vivre quelques jours de plus il aurait sûrement atteint les sommets de la gloire en atteignant le niveau ultime des 4 carré rouges.

Et même plus si ça se trouve.

RIP


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Le peintre, graphiste et photographe belge Guy Peellaert.






Il y a des artistes qui illustrent une époque, qui en dessinent les traits visibles, qui rythment son histoire. C&#8217;était le cas de Guy Peellaert. De Jodelle (1966) et Pravda la Surviveuse (1968) à Rock Dreams (1970-75), les années 60 et 70 s&#8217;illuminent, avec leur splendeur et leur misère 

Rock Dreams


----------



## Romuald (23 Novembre 2008)

François Caradec, Papou Oulipien


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Décembre 2008)

La chanteuse folk Odetta


----------



## duracel (7 Décembre 2008)

Lauzier...


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Décembre 2008)

Gérard, t'as déconné.
J'avais une question à te poser depuis super longtemps, et là, je pourrais pas.
Je t'ai découvert en 1984, avec _Les cadres_. La même année, j'ai découvert un autre bouquin qui s'appelait _Les cadres_. Edité deux ans avant. Je me suis toujours demandé si tu l'avais lu, le bouquin de Luc Boltanski.
En plus, un jour, je me suis aperçu que Boltanski avait écrit un papier sur la bande dessinée, tout jeune sociologue qu'il était, en 1975. _Gotlib-Lob : SuperDupond, Giraud-M.Charlier : Blueberry. La constitution de la Bande Dessinée_. Dans la revue _Persée_.
En plus, Luc Boltanski, c'est le frère de Christian Boltanski. Un artiste.
Donc ouais, si ça se trouve, tu le connaissais, Boltanski.
J'aurais bien aimé savoir. Je pourrais poser la question à Boltanski, mais j'ose pas.
Pis j'avais d'autres questions, aussi. A propos de _Zizi et Peter Pan-Pan_.


----------



## mado (8 Décembre 2008)

On a encore quelques trucs en commun..


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2008)

Bettie Page.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Bettie Page.



So long Mamie ; et merci pour avoir contribué à forger mon goût pour les belles choses...   :love:


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2008)

derrick est mort 

[YOUTUBE]zoee3lLMvJ8[/YOUTUBE]


Rip


----------



## krystof (15 Décembre 2008)

Depuis le temps qu'on lui avait dit de ne pas faire ses cascades lui-même...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)

Mais il restera dans notre coeur pour des années encore .


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2008)

Non...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Décembre 2008)

"Vague de suicide inarétable chez les gens du 3ème age"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Décembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> "Vague de suicide inarétable chez les gens du 3ème age"


Ben oui, ils ont perdu leur somnifère.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Ben oui, ils ont perdu leur somnifère.



Quoi ? Bayrou a disparu ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Décembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Quoi ? Bayrou a disparu ?


Non. Derrick !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)

Il était déjà bien abimé depuis que Clavier l'avait jeté par la fenêtre.


----------



## Grug (15 Décembre 2008)

qui ? Bayrou ?


----------



## Grug (15 Décembre 2008)

Pr Claude Olievenstein


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Décembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Pr Claude Olievenstein



Ah oui, le mec qui a découvert que les toxicos n'étaient pas des rats de laboratoire
Il était temps

(merde, il est encore temps)


----------



## duracel (18 Décembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> derrick est mort
> Rip


 
Mon pauvre Horst, ton décès aura causé Tappert.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2008)

duracel a dit:


> Mon pauvre Horst, ton décès aura causé Tappert.



Le premier qui m'intime l'ordre de sortir de ce corps, c'est le ban ! 

:love:


----------



## Arlequin (18 Décembre 2008)

davy graham :rose:


----------



## duracel (19 Décembre 2008)

Gorge Profonde


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2008)

duracel a dit:


> Gorge Profonde



George il est bien vivant, merde. Et il est revenu pour se venger !


----------



## krystof (19 Décembre 2008)

duracel a dit:


> Gorge Profonde



Bizarre. Quand je fais une recherche google, ça a plutôt l'air d'être en forme la gorge profonde...


----------



## duracel (25 Décembre 2008)

Harold Pinter....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2008)

*Samuel P. Huntington...*


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2008)

*Freddie Hubbard*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Décembre 2008)

Ted Lapidus


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Décembre 2008)

Purée ! Faites gaffe ce soir à minuit ....

_La Charrette fantôme : Chaque année à la Saint-Sylvestre au dernier coup de minuit la charrette fantôme apparaît à la recherche d'un nouveau conducteur. Au dernier coup de minuit un homme meurt pour conduire le triste convoi. David, mauvais garçon mais aimé, est choisi cette nuit de Noël. Devant son plaidoyer le charretier consent à parcourir encore un an les routes de l'au-delà. - Deuxième adaptation du roman de Selma Lagerlöf "Le Charretier de la mort" -_







:love::love::love: ... bonne année quand même !:rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Janvier 2009)

Ouf !!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Janvier 2009)

Nous venons d'apprendre le décès de l'année 2008 : R.I.P., et bonne et heureuse année 2009 à tous


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Janvier 2009)

*BONNE ANNÉE MON Q... *


----------



## meskh (2 Janvier 2009)

Bernie Hamilton


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2009)

Ironie du sort (ou pas), le film adapté de la série est passé hier à la tv...


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Janvier 2009)

Donald Westlake n'aura pas vu 2009...

Manque plus qu'à se replonger dans son oeuvre, il n'y aura malheureusement plus de nouveauté.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Janvier 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Donald Westlake n'aura pas vu 2009...
> 
> Manque plus qu'à se replonger dans son oeuvre, il n'y aura malheureusement plus de nouveauté.


Vu la quantité&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Janvier 2009)

C'est sûr.
Et puis on peut se consoler en se disant que le rythme des rééditions va probablement être plus soutenu maintenant.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2009)

*Laurence Pernoud*


----------



## duracel (7 Janvier 2009)

Ron Asheton


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Janvier 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Ron Asheton



Non, il n'y a pas grand chose à voir dans cette vidéo. Juste la pochette du premier disque des Stooges

Mais il y a beaucoup à écouter. La voix d'Iggy, bien sûr. Mais aussi une guitare rugissant toute la crasse, toute la violence et toute la méchanceté du monde

Eh oui ! Ron Asheton a su faire ça 

[youtube]Ojti8oEZI7g[/youtube]


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Ron Asheton



C'est JPMiss, qui va pas être content !


----------



## jpmiss (7 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est JPMiss, qui va pas être content !



Et pendant ce temps là Johnny Halliday est toujours vivant...

J'ai bien fait d'aller les voir pour un de ses derniers concerts il y a quelques mois...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps là Johnny Halliday est toujours vivant...



Oui, mais lui, c'est un pur produit commercial, quand il sera mort, ils en mettront un neuf à sa place, c'est comme les petits suisses (nan Olivier, pas toi ), il y a beau temps que ça n'est plus CH Gervais qui les fait lui même, mais il y en a toujours


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Janvier 2009)

Ben alors, Roy !
Faut dire qu'il abusait grave de la choucroute, il devait avoir les coronaires un tantinet bouché.
Y'a un moment, faut soigner son hygiène de vie, merde !
Regarde Iggy, ça fait longtemps qu'il prend plus de coke au petit déjeuner !


----------



## jpmiss (7 Janvier 2009)

[YOUTUBE]zjmLsSs0xDY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2009)

Bon, j'ai pas trouvé la version originale par le groupe Bulldozer, bien meilleure, alors je vous mets la reprise par "No-talents :

[YOUTUBE]Us_nulOncBQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps là Johnny Halliday est toujours vivant...



Mouai, j'en suis pas si sur... vu la cohérence de ses propos (oui bon, là rien de nouveau !), son teint de cire et son regard "vitreux"...  :mouais: :sleep:

Bon sinon, c'est quand même à chier de mourir d'une crise cardiaque pour un ancien kepon...
Et les Stooges, ça toujours été un groupe de tapettes de toute façon... 

Bon sérieusement, ça fait chier, Ron, t'aurais pu tenir quelques années de plus merde, histoire de continuer à montrer à tous ces petits merdeux comment on utilise une guitare... 

Heureusement, notre kepon national est en pleine forme...  :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (7 Janvier 2009)

Ouais, bien triste nouvelle que la disparition de Ron ....

"Well it's 2009 Ok ! All across the USA
It's another year for me and you
Another year with nothing to do "

Bah si, on peut toujours mourir ...


----------



## Grug (7 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps là Johnny Halliday est toujours vivant...




[dm]x7xnrx_la-mort2johnny_music[/dm]


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2009)

Fatals Picards powah :love:



> *Le cadeau de nouvelle année des Fatals Picards !
> 
> *Suite au refus du principal intéressé et par voie de conséquence de Warner &#8211; notre maison de disque mais que l&#8217;on aime bien quand même - de voir figurer sur notre nouvel album, la chanson sobrement intitulée _*Le*__*jour de la mort de Johnny*_, nous avons décidé de vous l&#8217;offrir en téléchargement gratuit pour que le monde entier sache qu&#8217;un jour, l&#8217;idole des jeunes nous quittera... En fait, c&#8217;est un peu comme une psychanalyse de groupe préventive et gratuite !
> 
> ...



enfin ils avaient déjà fait l'enterrement de derrick


----------



## meskh (10 Janvier 2009)

Georges Cravenne, créateur des césars

Triste nouvelle .... :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Georges Cravenne, créateur des césars
> 
> Triste nouvelle .... :rose:



Mais... Mais alors ; c'est César qui avait créé les Craven® ?...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Janvier 2009)

[YOUTUBE]V-CrXxCp1R4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## meskh (12 Janvier 2009)

Le cinéma perds encore un grand talent ....

Claude Berri


----------



## duracel (14 Janvier 2009)

La VHS


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2009)

Que de bons souvenirs ...


----------



## tirhum (14 Janvier 2009)

Le Prisonnier...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Le Prisonnier...



Plus besoin de déclencher l'alerte orange...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Janvier 2009)

C'est pour ça qu'on voit plus N°6 depuis un bon moment?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2009)

j'aimais bien


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Janvier 2009)

J'ai l'intégrale en DVD (Offert par un membre d'Avosmac)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Janvier 2009)

C'est moche.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'ai l'intégrale en DVD (Offert par un membre d'Avosmac)



De MacGe, mon bon DJ, MortyBlake est membre de MacGe !


----------



## jpmiss (15 Janvier 2009)

Sale temps pour les séries...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Sale temps pour les séries...



C'est vraiment la série !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Janvier 2009)

"L'île fantastique", que de souvenirs.


----------



## Craquounette (15 Janvier 2009)

Maurice Chappaz écrivain suisse, époux de Corinna Bille, grand voyageur...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

*A. Wyeth*


----------



## CheepnisAroma (16 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> *A. Wyeth*


M... alors !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

Adieu l'artiste


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Janvier 2009)

J'adore l'expression "ne passera pas l'hiver"... :love:


----------



## Romuald (22 Janvier 2009)

Claude Moliterni


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Janvier 2009)

Gérard Blanc


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Janvier 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Gérard Blanc



Souvenir...


----------



## divoli (26 Janvier 2009)

Décès du chanteur Gérard Blanc (un ex des Martin Circus, pour ceux qui ont connu cette période), d'une hémorragie.

Souvenons-nous.

[youtube]Pe2zqv2bIVU[/youtube]



Adieu Gérard.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Janvier 2009)

Je viens de voir ça sur internet.
J'aimais bien Martin Circus quand j'étais jeune.
Ça ne volait pas haut mais c'était sympa.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

Après tout, c'est vrai, pourquoi utiliser ce fil nullissime intitulé "post mortem" ?

Bon, ok, cette tragique nouvelle y avait déjà été annoncée, mais l'écrin n'était pas à la hauteur !




Merci Divoli d'avoir donné toute la dimension nécessaire à la propagation de cette nouvelle fraîche (de deux jours, ça va. Y'a péremption qu'à partir du moment où le corps se décompose) autant qu'attristante.

J'adore ce bar


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

Je voulais vous le dire, ce fil est nul et merdeux 

Voilà 

La prochaine fois, ouvrez un fil pour chaque regretté disparu.
J'ai dit.


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2009)

C'est vrai, on peut ?!...


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2009)

Il faudrait un jour avec plusieurs disparitions...
Une par jour; ce n'est pas assez !... :style:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

Evidemment !!! C'est même préférable.
J'ai dit.

Voili.


----------



## Amok (27 Janvier 2009)

C'est préférable pour se faire bannir illico.
J'ai dit aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

Banni Arthur, alors&#8230; sa quête du Graal lui a pété le dernier neurone&#8230;

Et en plus, ça m'arrangerait, la dernière fois, il m'a chié dans les bottes.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

REP Gérard .


----------



## CheepnisAroma (27 Janvier 2009)

*John Updike*


----------



## Craquounette (28 Janvier 2009)

Hans Kopp mari de l'ancienne conseillère fédérale et avocate radiée du barreau Elisabeth Kopp.


----------



## Arlequin (29 Janvier 2009)

Billy Powell


----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2009)

> En 1977, Powell avait été grièvement blessé dans le crash de l'avion du groupe dans un marais du Mississippi, accident qui avait notamment coûté la vie au chanteur Ronnie Van Zant et au guitariste Steve Gaines.


Bah il a déjà eu 32 ans de sursis ce qui est tout de même énorme au regard des nuisances imputables à Lynyrd Skynyrd et qui auraient du lui valoir d'etre achevé dans la boue du Mississippi avec ses complices.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah il a déjà eu 32 ans de sursis ce qui est tout de même énorme au regard des nuisances imputables à Lynyrd Skynyrd et qui auraient du lui valoir d'etre achevé dans la boue du Mississippi avec ses complices.



Sweet Home Alabama... :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2009)

Quelle musique de gros cons de bouseux ... :sleep:


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Février 2009)

Sweet home alabama, c'est la chanson que ces cons de bouseux avaient écrit pour dire à Neil Young que "les sudistes n'avaient pas besoin de lui", c'est ça ?


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Sweet home alabama, c'est la chanson que ces cons de bouseux avaient écrit pour dire à Neil Young que "les sudistes n'avaient pas besoin de lui", c'est ça ?



Effectivement, ces red necks n'avaient pas digéré "Southern Man" de l'excellent Neil Young



_[Refrain]
L'homme du Sud retient mieux ta tête
N'oublie pas ce que le saint livre disait
Le changement du Sud va venir à la fin
Maintenant vos croix brûlent rapidement
Homme du Sud

Je vois du cotton et je vois du noir
Grandes maisons blanches et petites cabanes
Hommes du Sud les payeras tu en retour ?
J'ai entendu crier et les fouets pour le bétail claquer
Combien de temps ? Combien de temps ?

[Refrain]

Lily belle, tes cheveux sont brun - dorés
J'ai vu ton noir revenir
Je jure devant Dieu que je vais le couper en morceau
J'ai entendu crier et les fouets pour le bétail claquer
Combien de temps ? Combien de temps ?_


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Février 2009)

Et avant _Southern Man_, c'est l'_Alabama_ de l'album _Harvest_, qu'ils avaient du mal à déglutir :

_Oh alabama
Banjos playing through the broken glass
Windows down in alabama.
See the old folks tied in white ropes
Hear the banjo.
Dont it take you down home? _

Pourtant, _the old folks tied in white ropes_, c'étaient quand même plus gentil que de dire "ces enc... du Klu Klux Klan", non ?


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2009)

Une coupe au bol, des mains en forme de pinces, des accessoires à ne plus savoir qu'en faire... voilà les Playmobil, ces petites figurines en plastique qui, depuis 1974, ont entraîné des générations d'enfants dans les rêveries les plus folles. Depuis vendredi 30 janvier, les Playmobil sont orphelins. Leur père, l'Allemand Hans Beck, est mort.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

Mireille Mathieu est en pleure.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Mireille Mathieu est en pleure.


Et David Pujadas envisage de se retirer dans une bergerie du Larzac


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Mireille Mathieu est en pleure.



J'ai cru que nous étions le premier mercredi du mois


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Une coupe au bol, des mains en forme de pinces, des accessoires à ne plus savoir qu'en faire... voilà les Playmobil, ces petites figurines en plastique qui, depuis 1974, ont entraîné des générations d'enfants dans les rêveries les plus folles. Depuis vendredi 30 janvier, les Playmobil sont orphelins. Leur père, l'Allemand Hans Beck, est mort.



j'ai toujours aimer que les lego


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai toujours *aimer* que les lego



Participe passé!

Mon vié ; du verbe mon vier!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2009)

Lux Interior.

Mince alors, j'ai toujours cru qu'il était immortel, lui. 


[YOUTUBE]nfRY-8MDCaM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (5 Février 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Lux Interior.



*OH SHIT!*
[youtube]iCQ4QLFl01g[/youtube]

Burn In Hell Mother Fucker! ​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2009)

Sacré putain de nom de dieu de bordel de merde...
Là ça me file vraiment un coup...                

[YOUTUBE]fwIQlJsD_Lg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Sacré putain de nom de dieu de bordel de merde...
> Là ça me file vraiment un coup...
> 
> [youtube]fwIQlJsD_Lg[/youtube]



Tu sais quoi

Eh bien là, je suis d'accord avec toi

Si, si, je te jure

Enfin merde 



(j'ai l'impression qu'un dentiste sadique et louche est en train de procéder à des extractions de toutes mes vieilles canines. Heureusement que j'en avais une bonne douzaine, qui repoussent parfois)


----------



## KARL40 (5 Février 2009)

Reste plus qu'à rentrer ce soir en écoutant "psychedelic jungle" tiens ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

2 morts

James Whitmore

et

Albert Barillé


----------



## Romuald (11 Février 2009)

Orlando "Cachaito" Lopez, bassiste du Buena Vista Social Club


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

Jour noir aujourd'hui .


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Albert Barillé



Le père de colargol. C'est Doc qui doit être malheureux ce soir, il perd une de ses muses.


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Albert Barillé



merde   

[YOUTUBE]oNURUGCOQ5I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Orlando "Cachaito" Lopez, bassiste du Buena Vista Social Club



Faites pas semblant de connaître !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Le père de colargol. C'est Doc qui doit être malheureux ce soir, il perd une de ses muses.



Idem..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Février 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Le père de colargol.


J'ai appris ça ce matin. J'ignorais (mais pas pour la série "Il était une fois l'homme").

Quoiqu'il en soit, RIP.


----------



## Amok (12 Février 2009)

Pif gadget n'est plus.

Ce n'est semble t-il pas une info du jour, mais j'avais raté ca...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Pif gadget n'est plus.
> 
> Ce n'est semble t-il pas une info du jour, mais j'avais raté ca...



Effectivement, elle n'est pas du jour. Je l'ai entendu il y a quelques jours.

Ca ne fait jamais que la 2e fois que Pif s'arrête.

Punaise, que de souvenirs : la machine à faire des oeufs carrés, le pois sauteur et autres gadgets ; Pif, Hercule, Rahan, Léonard... Toute ma jeunesse !  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Effectivement, elle n'est pas du jour. Je l'ai entendu il y a quelques jours.
> 
> Ca ne fait jamais que la 2e fois que Pif s'arrête.
> 
> Punaise, que de souvenirs : la machine à faire des oeufs carrés, le pois sauteur et autres gadgets ; Pif, Hercule, Rahan, Léonard... Toute ma jeunesse !  :love:



Ah nan, pas Léonard, Léonard, il a vu le jour dans "Achille Talon Magazine", bimestriel éphémère des années 70 !


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah nan, pas Léonard, Léonard, il a vu le jour dans "Achille Talon Magazine", bimestriel éphémère des années 70 !



Un type qui pense que Léonard est un héros communissss, tu peux pas t'étonner qu'il finisse au modem.


----------



## tirhum (12 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Pif gadget n'est plus.
> 
> Ce n'est semble t-il pas une info du jour, mais j'avais raté ca...


Ça fait à peu près un mois... 
Certains ont pu recaser leur série en cours (chez Spirou, par exemple), mais pas tous... :hein:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah nan, pas Léonard, Léonard, il a vu le jour dans "Achille Talon Magazine", bimestriel éphémère des années 70 !


T'es sûr ? Il me semble bien que, quand je lisais Pif Gadget, il y avait dedans les aventures de Léonard dedans. 

Sinon, je ne vois pas où j'aurai pû les lire. 




l'écrieur a dit:


> Un type qui pense que Léonard est un héros communissss, tu peux pas t'étonner qu'il finisse au modem.


Sachez cher ami qu'au MoDem nous n'avons aucun préjugé vis-à-vis de qui que ce soit et que nous respectons les opinions des autres. Alors le Léonard, il peut être un héros comunissss ou autre, cela ne nous pose aucun problème.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah nan, pas Léonard, Léonard, il a vu le jour dans "Achille Talon Magazine", bimestriel éphémère des années 70 !


Hum....


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Hum....






C'est dans cet opuscule que les 8 premières planches de Leonard sont parues, et parurent sur l'année qu'il dura (6 numéros entre octobre 1975 et août 1976), la totalité des planches qui furent publiées dans le premier album "Leonard est un génie".

Après, d'autres magazines publièrent des planches de Léonard, mais seul AT Mag en eut un temps l'exclusivité, par la suite, ils furent plusieurs à les publier !


----------



## tirhum (12 Février 2009)

"_La soupière_" disait qu'il avait lu des "Léonard" dans Pif...
Pas que ça avait débuté dans cette revue...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Février 2009)

Dont Pif Gadget. 

Au moins maintenant, c'est clair.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2009)

L'inventeur du taser.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> L'inventeur du taser.


 
Tasez-vous, pour toujours! 

-> je sors.


----------



## macinside (15 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tasez-vous, pour toujours!
> 
> -> je sors.



Tu veux dire que Georges Marchais n'était déjà pas mort et qu'ils est devenu Patron  ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

Alfred Petit s'est suicidé, adieu l'artiste.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

Hein ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2009)

Confusion avec Roland ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

Ironie :rateau:.


----------



## Amok (18 Février 2009)

Étrangement, je ne pleure pas...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Étrangement, je ne pleure pas...


Perso, j'ai repris deux fois des moules.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ironie :rateau:.



C'est moi, ou le second degré sans le smiley approprié, ça tombe un peu à plat ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

Ok j'aurai dû l'écrire en vert .


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Perso, j'ai repris deux fois des moules.


Une fois n'est pas coutume ! N'en mets pas partout


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est moi, ou le second degré sans le smiley approprié, ça tombe un peu à plat ? :mouais:



Non non ; c'est toi... 

Bon, vous allez arrêter de nous faire vos marquises indignées, là?... 
Qu'est-ce qu'il y a, hein ?...
Parce que vous postez pour la mort d'un pékin ou pour vous indigner de l'actualité, vous croyez gagner votre paradis et blinder ce qui vous sert de morale, tas de moules baveuses ?...

Foutez la paix à Corentin. Il s'est loupé, point barre...

Pour ma part j'aurais aimé que ce fût de l'humour noir...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

Merci Patoch'
On va pas en faire tout un plat .


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Février 2009)

Certes... Juste que les indignations tiédasses de derrière un clavier me cassent de plus en plus les burnes...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Certes... Juste que les indignations tiédasses de derrière un clavier me cassent de plus en plus les burnes...



Indignation ? non, vraiment, rien de ça pour moi, juste une indication sur le détail manquant pour que son humour soit compris comme tel !

Quant à gagner mon paradi avec ça  pas pour moi, une fois mort, je serais mort, il n'y aura plus rien, ni paradi ni enfert, juste le néant où je serais retourné, et un peu de nourriture pour les asticots, donc aucune attente non plus de ce côté ! 

Je laisse la vie éternelle à B XVI et ses ouailles, ils ont bien dit que les animaux n'avaient pas d'âme, donc, je n'ai pas d'âme, juste parfois des états d'âme, mais sans plus, car un animal je suis !


----------



## Nobody (18 Février 2009)

Cool. Je vois que rien n'a changé par ici. Chacun égal à lui-même.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

Tu parles pour toi?


----------



## meskh (18 Février 2009)

Oh ben non il a pris un an de plus aujourd'hui


----------



## krystof (19 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> tas de moules baveuses ...



C'est donc ça que DocEvil a repris 2 fois ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2009)

krystof a dit:


> C'est donc ça que DocEvil a repris 2 fois ?



Des bouchots


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

Décès du jazzman belge Sadi

Le vibraphoniste, compositeur, arrangeur Sadi est décédé dans la nuit de jeudi à vendredi à lâge de 81 ans à lhôpital de Huy, annonce le site internet Jazz In Belgium vendredi. Le musicien belge y était hospitalisé depuis plusieurs semaines. Ces derniers jours, il avait été sérieusement affaibli par un virus foudroyant. Ses funérailles sont prévues mardi 24 février à Andenne. Sadi a mené une carrière de musicien particulièrement brillante en tant que multi-instrumentiste (vibraphone, percussions, piano, bongos), chef dorchestre, chanteur, compositeur et arrangeur.

Le Soir.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Décès du jazzman belge Sadi



Ah toi ça suffit, avec ton humour noir à la con!


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah toi ça suffit, avec ton humour noir à la con!



Tu veux des huîtres ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

Je m'occupe des morts 

Philippe de Thysebaert


----------



## meskh (25 Février 2009)

Max Théret co-fondateur de la FNAC


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

Norm Van Lier et Johnny "Red" Kerr des personnalités de la NBA.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Norm Van Lier et Johnny "Red" Kerr des personnalités de la NBA.



Mais c'est pas possible  Tu les tues toi même, ou quoi ? :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2009)

François Martou ancien président du MOC.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Assassinat du président bissau-guinéen Joao Bernardo Vieira.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mars 2009)

Léon Zitrone nous fait un festival !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Je fais le croque-mort de service mais Vania Vilers de Plus belle la vie est mort également.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2009)

Il faudrait faire le fil des naissances.

PS : blob


----------



## Arlequin (5 Mars 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il faudrait faire le fil des naissances.
> 
> PS : blob




....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

De qui des célébrités ou des membres de MacG ? :rateau:.


----------



## Arlequin (5 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> De qui des célébrités ou des membres de MacG ? :rateau:.



ah ouais merde, avais pas vu ça comme ça ! :rose:

bah ... nous sommes tous un peu des célébrités non ? 

hein ? 

non !

bon .....


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Léon Zitrone nous fait un festival !



encore un match de foot 

les onze y trône


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

:rateau:

Le compositeur Henri Pousseur est décédé.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mars 2009)

Décès du Préfet de l'Aude B. Lemaire.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mars 2009)

Décès de Dominique Bregeon de F3B



> Ce passionné affichait une carrière de plus de 25 ans dans la fabrication de moules. "Il adorait véritablement son métier et toute sa vie tournait autour !"


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


>


 
Celui-ci non: 



> ce passionné affichait une carrière de plus de 25 ans dans la fabrication de moules.


----------



## krystof (6 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Décès de Dominique Bregeon de F3B



En hommage, j'en reprendrai deux fois ce soir, des moules.

Salut l'artiste


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mars 2009)

Lucien Odier

Vie de merde


----------



## Grug (10 Mars 2009)

ça va pas mieux ici&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

Décès de l'artiste Ernest Trova ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Décès de l'artiste Ernest Trova ...



C'est incroyable, le nombre de gens qui peuvent mourir sans qu'on ai jamais entendu parler d'eux de leur vivant !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

Comme cela on découvre, c'est peut-être parfois bien .


----------



## krystof (11 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Comme cela on découvre, c'est peut-être parfois bien .



Tu voudrais pas nous faire plutôt un thread pré-natal ?

Comme ça, on s'intéresse à la personne à sa naissance, et on a tout le loisir de suivre, avec grand intérêt, toute sa carrière ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mars 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Tu voudrais pas nous faire plutôt un thread pré-natal ?
> 
> Comme ça, on s'intéresse à la personne à sa naissance, et on a tout le loisir de suivre, avec grand intérêt, toute sa carrière ?



un thread "conception" et basta... :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> un thread "conception" et basta... :sleep:



Elle s'appelait Conception,
Elle avait besoin d'attention &#8230;

(Robert Charlebois)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Tu voudrais pas nous faire plutôt un thread pré-natal ?
> 
> Comme ça, on s'intéresse à la personne à sa naissance, et on a tout le loisir de suivre, avec grand intérêt, toute sa carrière ?



Moi je m'occupe des morts .


----------



## Nephou (14 Mars 2009)

en attendant&#8230; madame va avoir du mal à rêver ce soir&#8230; 


_annonce via france-info_


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mars 2009)

Merde.... ça fait chier. Bordel.


----------



## Romuald (14 Mars 2009)

Je l'avais découvert grâce à madame.

Madame est partie.
Lui aussi.
Vie de merde.


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Mars 2009)

Ouais, ça fout un coup.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

Oh merde.


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> en attendant madame va avoir du mal à rêver ce soir
> 
> 
> _annonce via france-info_



saloperie de crabe


----------



## bebert (14 Mars 2009)

"Il pleut des cordes sur ma guitare"...


----------



## nicolasf (14 Mars 2009)

Pas mieux...


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Mars 2009)

J'ai eu l'info aussi ce soir par la télé :sick:

Même quand on s'y attend le cur est triste


----------



## mademoisellecha (14 Mars 2009)

J'ai le coeur serré... merci pour les rêves, merci pour le plaisir, merci pour le génie. Pour ces années enveloppée de douceur par tes chansons qui me collaient à la peau. Merci...


----------



## mado (15 Mars 2009)

....





Merci Monsieur.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mars 2009)

C'est vraiment très moche.

Salut l'artiste !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Mars 2009)

.....


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mars 2009)

Et pendant ce temps là Barbelivien est toujours vivant...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Si on commence par tous les "artistes" qui auraient du partir avant lui on a pas fini.


----------



## da capo (15 Mars 2009)

J'avais enfin pu le voir l'automne dernier.
Un public qui débordait du chapiteau toutes baches ouvertes pour les NJP.
Un concert où Bashung est resté assis.
Un concert épuré, presque intime à quelques milliers de spectateurs près.

J'avais enfin pu le voir. Il était temps.


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Mars 2009)

C'est bon, maintenant, tout le monde à compris !!!

Suivant !!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

L "dernier des grands". Et Johnny, alors ?


----------



## da capo (15 Mars 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> C'est bon, maintenant, tout le monde à compris !!!
> 
> Suivant !!



Promis, quand on annoncera ta mort, je me fendrai d'un petit éloge.

Pour les larmes, je suis moins sûr


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Promis, quand on annoncera ta mort, je me fendrai d'un petit éloge.
> 
> Pour les larmes, je suis moins sûr



Ce qui est sûr c'est qu'au moins pour comprendre Sonny, on n'a pas besoin de traducteur. Par contre avec Bashung, et ceci n'a rien à voir avec la qualité de sa musique, il était souvent nécessaire d'en avoir un parce qu'il n'était pas des plus facile à comprendre tant il n'articulait pas ses mots.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Pour les larmes, je suis moins sûr


Moi je pleurerai. Je pleure toujours mes amis.


TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ce qui est sûr c'est qu'au moins pour comprendre Sonny, on n'a pas besoin de traducteur. Par contre avec Bashung, et ceci n'a rien à voir avec la qualité de sa musique, il était souvent nécessaire d'en avoir un parce qu'il n'était pas des plus facile à comprendre tant il n'articulait pas ses mots.


L'hôpital se fout de la charité Mais bon, j'me comprends.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]NiOHAlkNZa8[/YOUTUBE].....​


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> C'est bon, maintenant, tout le monde à compris !!!
> 
> Suivant !!




Ce que j'aime en toi, c'est justement ca : une forme de pudeur violente et sincère. Ceux qui n'ont toujours pas compris ne comprendront jamais.

La liste continue, de ceux qui nous ont accompagnés depuis des années et entrent dans la légende. Bashung c'était, avec ses co-auteurs, des phrases démentielles, profondes ou surréalistes.

J'ai dans les bottes des montagnes de questions, où subsiste encore ton écho.
A l'arrière des berlines / On devine / des monarques et leurs figurines.
Qu'est ce qui fait qu'on aime les Européennes / Au dessus et au dessous de la quarantaine / Les rayons X à la Samaritaine.

Je pourrais continuer longtemps, longtemps. Et au delà des textes, une voix.

Bon, s'il y a un truc après, il va bien se fendre la gueule avec le Gainsbarre. Je l'imagine bien, l'autre, en jean des pieds à la tête, la Gitane dans la main droite. Juste derrière la porte. "Te voilà, p'tit gars". Et j'imagine la biture de ce soir. Parce que maintenant ils peuvent cloper, boire sans contrainte : sans peur de la mort.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps là Barbelivien est toujours vivant...



thebig aussi


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2009)

supermoquette a dit:


> thebig aussi



et plutôt deux fois qu'une


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2009)

Et Doc merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> L "dernier des grands". Et Johnny, alors ?



 Tu rêves, là, c'était il y a 50 ans, qu'il fallait qu'il bosse, pour devenir un grand, le JPS, pour lui, il y a longtemps qu'il est trop tard, il ne restera qu'un "talent gâché" !

Le seul grand qui reste, c'est Little Bob, maintenant, petite renommée, mais énorme talent !

Pour être un grand, faut déjà pas faire écrire ses musiques et ses paroles par les autres, faut tout faire soi même, et Johnny, lui, il a choisi, entre "Art" et "commerce", il a fait "commerce", dommage, Art, il aurait pu, mais bien sûr, ça ne l'aurait pas rendu riche !


----------



## da capo (15 Mars 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Moi je pleurerai. Je pleure toujours mes amis.






Amok a dit:


> Ce que j'aime en toi, c'est justement ca : une forme de pudeur violente et sincère. Ceux qui n'ont toujours pas compris ne comprendront jamais.



:mouais:

(je vous épargne la tartine que m'inspire ces réactions d'autant plus que l'intéressé n'a pas réagi lui-même).


----------



## JPTK (15 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps là Barbelivien est toujours vivant...



Putain les pleureuses quoi, et Jean-Luc Lahaye c'est de la merde peut-être ?


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Mars 2009)

France 2 lui rend hommage en ce moment&#8230; 

Osez Joséphine&#8230;
La nuit je ments&#8230;
Ma petite entrprise&#8230;
Résidents de la république&#8230;

Et d'autres à suivre&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2009)

Fernand-Luc Buffelard


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mars 2009)

da capo a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> (je vous épargne la tartine que m'inspire ces réactions d'autant plus que l'intéressé n'a pas réagi lui-même).



Et non il n'a pas réagi. Pas besoin.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu rêves, là, c'était il y a 50 ans, qu'il fallait qu'il bosse, pour devenir un grand, le JPS, pour lui, il y a longtemps qu'il est trop tard, il ne restera qu'un "talent gâché" !
> 
> Le seul grand qui reste, c'est Little Bob, maintenant, petite renommée, mais énorme talent !
> 
> Pour être un grand, faut déjà pas faire écrire ses musiques et ses paroles par les autres, faut tout faire soi même, et Johnny, lui, il a choisi, entre "Art" et "commerce", il a fait "commerce", dommage, Art, il aurait pu, mais bien sûr, ça ne l'aurait pas rendu riche !


Hum. Bashung n'écrivait pas ses textes.

C'était un excellent interprète, une sacrée voix. Mais le comparer à Ferré ou Gainsbourg, ben non. Et de dire que pour être un artiste, et non un commercant, il faut écrire ces textes. Ben non aussi. 
Heureusement pour les comédiens.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2009)

Sans compter que par exemple Barbelivien il écrit ses textes lui


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et de dire que pour être un artiste [...] il faut écrire *c*es textes. Ben non aussi.


Ed aussi écrit les *c*iens.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Hum. Bashung n'écrivait pas ses textes.
> 
> C'était un excellent interprète, une sacrée voix. Mais le comparer à Ferré ou Gainsbourg, ben non. Et de dire que pour être un artiste, et non un commercant, il faut écrire ces textes. Ben non aussi.



Ben si, Bashung écrivait sa musique, et son "parolier" travaillait avec lui. Je ne parle pas des comédiens, mais des musiciens. Quand un directeur de maison de disque a besoin de fric, il fait écrire un texte par un "nègre", puis une musique par un autre "nègre", et fait chanter le tout par un troisième "nègre". Si tu appelles ça "être un artiste", ben pas moi, l'art et les "produits de série" sont antinomiques pour moi, les trois "nègres" de mon histoire sont interchangeables à volonté, et souvent interchangés, d'ailleurs ("ah ben tiens, j'avais fait faire cette chanson pour machin de la staraque, mais finalement, elle irait mieux à truc de "graine de star" ) le seul but, c'est de "faire du blé". J'ai une autre idée de l'art !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

Ron Silver.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben si, Bashung écrivait sa musique, et son "parolier" travaillait avec lui. Je ne parle pas des comédiens, mais des musiciens. Quand un directeur de maison de disque a besoin de fric, il fait écrire un texte par un "nègre", puis une musique par un autre "nègre", et fait chanter le tout par un troisième "nègre". Si tu appelles ça "être un artiste", ben pas moi, l'art et les "produits de série" sont antinomiques pour moi, les trois "nègres" de mon histoire sont interchangeables à volonté, et souvent interchangés, d'ailleurs ("ah ben tiens, j'avais fait faire cette chanson pour machin de la staraque, mais finalement, elle irait mieux à truc de "graine de star" ) le seul but, c'est de "faire du blé". J'ai une autre idée de l'art !



Moi aussi, Pascal. Mais un artiste peut gagner sa vie, et vendre sa musique ou son art n'est pas nécessairement vulgaire. Le commerce n'est pas toujours mercantile. 
Et pour le reste, je maintiens, Bashung n'écrivait pas les paroles de *c*es musiques. Jean Fauque, son parolier, le faisait. C'est pour cela que je me suis permis une comparaison avec Gainsbourg.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Moi aussi, Pascal. Mais un artiste peut gagner sa vie, et vendre sa musique ou son art n'est pas nécessairement vulgaire. Le commerce n'est pas toujours mercantile.



Mais là, on ne parle ni d'art ni d'artiste, on parle de produits marketing fabriqués de toutes pièces dans le seul but de vendre ! les "produits" que j'évoquais dans mon dernier post sont à la musique ce que le cinéma porno est au 7ème art, de pures machines à faire du fric avec des "vedettes" fabriquées de toutes pièces par les campagnes de promo !



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et pour le reste, je maintiens, Bashung n'écrivait pas les paroles de *c*es musiques. Jean Fauque, son parolier, le faisait. C'est pour cela que je me suis permis une comparaison avec Gainsbourg.



Relis moi mieux, je n'ai pas écris autre chose, à part préciser qu'il écrivait *sa musique* (ou plutôt qu'il la composait), il n'est pas "auteur", mais travaillais toujours avec le même, qui mettait des paroles sur *ses* musiques !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Mars 2009)

supermoquette a dit:


> thebig aussi


 Moi, ça va ! merci !!!!! 
ps : le jour où je partirai pour LE grand voyage, j'ai demandé à mon fils de venir ici même déposer un petit message à votre attention ... je lui ai demandé de rester très sobre et de ne pas en faire des tonnes...:love::love:
Mais, rien ne presse ! Arf !


----------



## Bassman (18 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben si, Bashung écrivait sa musique, et son "parolier" travaillait avec lui. Je ne parle pas des comédiens, mais des musiciens. Quand un directeur de maison de disque a besoin de fric, il fait écrire un texte par un "nègre", puis une musique par un autre "nègre", et fait chanter le tout par un troisième "nègre". Si tu appelles ça "être un artiste", ben pas moi, l'art et les "produits de série" sont antinomiques pour moi, les trois "nègres" de mon histoire sont interchangeables à volonté, et souvent interchangés, d'ailleurs ("ah ben tiens, j'avais fait faire cette chanson pour machin de la staraque, mais finalement, elle irait mieux à truc de "graine de star" ) le seul but, c'est de "faire du blé". J'ai une autre idée de l'art !



D'ailleurs celui qui fait du blé dans ce cas, c'est Pascal Nègre.

Comme quoi


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

Natasha Richardson actrice et femme de Liam Neeson.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

Le syndicaliste Jean Gayetot est décédé.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Télé

Décès de Jade Goody, star de la télé-réalité anglaise qui avait médiatisé son agonie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Télé
> 
> Décès de Jade Goody, star de la télé-réalité anglaise qui avait médiatisé son agonie.



Ce qui pose (au vu de ses motivations affichées) une fois encore l'éternelle question : "la fin justifie-t-elle les moyens ?" :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Ou les moyens n'ont pas empêché la fin.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ce qui pose (au vu de ses motivations affichées) une fois encore l'éternelle question : "la fin justifie-t-elle les moyens ?" :mouais:


C'est une bonne question à laquelle je réponds non.


----------



## Bassman (24 Mars 2009)

Boarf suffit de s'en caguer.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Lacteur belge Nand Buyl est décédé
mardi 24.03.2009, 13:37
Le réalisateur et acteur belge Nand Buyl est décédé à lhôpital UZ de Bruxelles à lâge de 86 ans, a indiqué son épouse Chris Lomme. Il avait été hospitalisé la semaine dernière. Nand Buyl était considéré comme lun des pionniers de la télévision flamande. En 2006, il avait encore tenu le rôle principal dans le film « Vidange Perdue » du réalisateur Geoffrey Enthoven. Il était également resté actif, au cours des dernières années de sa vie, dans la télévision et le théâtre. Après la seconde Guerre mondiale, il est resté lié pendant plus de 60 ans au théâtre royal flamand (KVS) de Bruxelles en tant quacteur, réalisateur et professeur dart dramatique. De 1972 à 1992, il en était également le directeur artistique.

Source LeSoir.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

Décès du batteur américain Uriel Jones, membre des Funk Brothers.


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2009)

T'es sûr que c'est pas plutôt Muriel Jones, membre des Fuck Brothers ?


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mars 2009)

Dans un cas comme dans l'autre ça m'en touche sans faire bouger l'autre...


----------



## kuep (26 Mars 2009)

Décès d'un paquet d'anonymes, et ca court toujours


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mars 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Décès d'un paquet d'anonymes, et ca court toujours



'Taaaiiiin!!!! C'est aussi cool qu'un bon snuff, ce truc... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

C'est clair que quand on connaît la proportion grandissante de crétins dans la population mondiale, ce décompte donne presque du baume au c&#339;ur :love:


----------



## jugnin (27 Mars 2009)

A ceci près que le compteur des naissance tourne deux fois plus vite...


----------



## Romuald (30 Mars 2009)

Maurice Jarre




Non, pas jean-mimi, mais son père, vous savez, le musicien...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

Helen Levitt


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

Raul Alfonsin ex président argentin.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2009)

Décès du chanteur Jacques Hustin
mardi 07.04.2009, 08:33
Le chanteur Jacques Hustin est décédé lundi à lâge de 68 ans, rapportent Bel-RTL et la RTBf Radio. Jacques Hustin avait enregistré son premier album en 1966. Il avait représenté la Belgique au Grand Prix du Concours Eurovision de la chanson en 1974 à Brighton (Angleterre) avec sa chanson « Fleur de liberté » qui était arrivée en neuvième place. Il avait mis un terme à sa carrière dans la chanson à la fin des années 80 et était revenu à la peinture, une de ses premières passions.

Source : http://lesoir.be/


----------



## Amok (7 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Helen Levitt










​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

Dave Arneson, co-créateur de Donjons & Dragons, nest plus


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Avril 2009)

alors là, je suis déçu... C0rentin. n'est pas encore levé et ne peut donc pas nous annoncer la disparition de René...


----------



## Romuald (11 Avril 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> alors là, je suis déçu... C0rentin. n'est pas encore levé et ne peut donc pas nous annoncer la disparition de René...



Je crois me souvenir que lui aussi avait mis sa démission dans la balance au moment de la loi Devaquet. La loi fut rejetée, et la démission jamais posée. Madame Albanul prendrait-elle exemple ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

..




..​Notice biographique.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)

Maurice Druon.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Avril 2009)

, là...


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Avril 2009)

Rien à voir avec le Golf ?


----------



## Amok (15 Avril 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Rien à voir avec le Golf ?



Et voilà ! Depuis le temps que je dit que P77© est d'une très mauvaise influence sur les esprits les plus faibles...


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Avril 2009)

gna gna gna..


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Avril 2009)

Il n'y a qu'UN SEUL Chant des Partisans... :love:

(et c'est certainement pas celui de Druon...)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)

A la sauce Zebda pourquoi pas...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Avril 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Il n'y a qu'UN SEUL Chant des Partisans... :love:
> 
> (et c'est certainement pas celui de Druon...)



A mettre dans le fil des chansons qu'on aime et que c'est la honte ?


----------



## tirhum (16 Avril 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Il n'y a qu'UN SEUL Chant des Partisans... :love:
> 
> (et c'est certainement pas celui de Druon...)


Tu as le pendant, côté russe blanc...
De mémoire, ça donne un truc du genre...
_"Dans le froid et la famine...
Par les villes et par les champs...
À l'appel de Dénikine...
Sabrant les troupes bolcheviques...
Et ralliant les Atamans..._"
Après je ne me souviens plus...
C'est suffisant comme ça; vais "éteindre" ma mémoire...

P.S : à l'origine, la mélodie est une marche militaire, il me semble, du XIX siècle...


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> A mettre dans le fil des chansons qu'on aime et que c'est la honte ?



Sûrement pas ! 



tirhum a dit:


> Tu as le pendant, côté russe blanc...
> De mémoire, ça donne un truc du genre...
> _"Dans le froid et la famine...
> Par les villes et par les champs...
> ...



Oui, je la connais également
Inutile de te dire qu'elle me plaît nettement moins;..


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Avril 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Sabrant les troupes bolcheviques...



Ca me plaît ! :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Avril 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ca me plaît ! :love:



Tsss tsss tsss...


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Avril 2009)

Au pieu les mioches, ça lasse...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2009)

Pourquoi, Staline est mort, peut-être ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Jacques Bouillault


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Avril 2009)

Marilyn Chambers


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Marilyn Chambers



C'est bien mon chéri  Encore 3 petits footings hebdomadaires pendant 3 ans, et tu devrais arriver à l'heure pour la prochaine


----------



## Amok (17 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est bien mon chéri  Encore 3 petits footings hebdomadaires pendant 3 ans, et tu devrais arriver à l'heure pour la prochaine



Tu ne devrais pas te moquer... L'âge + le mariage + les nains + Monaco, ca use les meilleurs d'entre nous...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Avril 2009)

heu, désolé, j'arrive de New York et que je suis en plein jet lag...  :rose:

Ceci dit, ça n'est pas de trop pour une telle artiste... :love: (surtout comparé aux "actrices" des productions récentes :sleep:   )


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Tu ne devrais pas te moquer... L'âge + le mariage + les nains + Monaco, ca use les meilleurs d'entre nous...


T'as oublié son meilleur ami de l'homme aussi  C'est clair.

Mais faut lui dire qu'au paradis, il y a de la place pour les malheureux, pas pour les imbéciles&#8230; Parce que là, quand même, y'a comme qui dirait "cumul"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Tu ne devrais pas te moquer... L'âge + le mariage + les nains + Monaco, ca use les meilleurs d'entre nous...



c'est tout a fait, dans le bon ordre, mais avec le chien en plus...


----------



## Amok (17 Avril 2009)

En gros, tu as la panoplie complète pour être le futur locataire de la maison blanche !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Merde 

lccm est *noir* ???

C'était autorisé d'être *noir* pour entrer dans la horde ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Merde
> 
> lccm est *noir* ???
> 
> C'était autorisé d'être *noir* pour entrer dans la horde ?



Je suppose que tout dépendait de la nature de la substance alcoolisée au moyen de laquelle il s'était noirci ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Avril 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ceci dit, ça n'est pas de trop pour une telle artiste... :love: (surtout comparé aux "actrices" des productions récentes :sleep:   )



Je te comprend, mon Vinc' 
Je vois que nous avons été éveillés au beau par les mêmes canals...


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Avril 2009)

On dit "éveillés au beau par les mêmes connaux".


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> On dit "éveillés au beau par les mêmes connaux".



Quel connal, cet écrieur !


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2009)

J.G. Ballard, auteur de "l'empire du soleil nous a quitter, merde, j'avais adoré sont roman autobio (j'ai jamais vu le film :rateau: )


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

, le film est magnifique avec le jeune Christian Bale ...


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Avril 2009)

Je préfère Crash, perso. Chacun ses gouts. Et il va me manquer, le vieux James. Putain de crabe, va.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2009)

Philippe Nicaud acteur et chanteur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Philippe Nicaud acteur et chanteur.



Mince, l'inspecteur Leclerc, qui portait gabardine et roulait en 403 bien avant Colombo


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)

Ouais enfin d'un autre côté, des gens qui roulaient en 403, y'en a une chiée avant Colombo


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouais enfin d'un autre côté, des gens qui roulaient en 403, y'en a une chiée avant Colombo



Je sais bien, mon père, entre autres, mais je parlais de flics télévisuels récurrents (bien qu'il y ait eu moins d'épisodes de "Inspecteur Leclerc" que de "Colombo") avec imper gabardine et 403, pas de gens en général ! 

EDIT : Mais à tout prendre, j'ai vu plus d'épisodes d'Inspecteur Leclerc que d'épisodes de Colombo


----------



## Amok (22 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouais enfin d'un autre côté, des gens qui roulaient en 403, y'en a une chiée avant Colombo



Ah oui, tiens ! Et vous avez des noms, Monsieur je-sais-tout ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)

Pour comprendre la blague, je relis le guide de l'Amok, au cas dix.

oui, je sais&#8230; J'ai pas pu m'en empêcher&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)

Amok, si il était plus vif, et si il avait encore la verdeur de l'âge, il t'aiderait à t'en empêcher&#8230;

Mais c'est fini ce temps&#8230;

Aujourd'hui, tu es en droit de te trouver spirituel et intéressant  En fait, c'est chouette macgé pour les gens comme toi. Ça permet l'économie d'une psychanalyse&#8230;


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ça permet l'économie d'une psychanalyse



En effet.
Y en a pas... et pour ceux qui en auraient bien besoin, c'est un drame.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Avril 2009)

Ah merde...

Bernard Haller.






Je l'avais vu sur scène en 1989 dans un one-man-show qu'il avait donné lors des festivités marquant le centième anniversaire de la naissance de Charlie Chaplin.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Avril 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah merde...
> 
> Bernard Haller.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Avril 2009)

L'actrice Beatrice Arthur est morte


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> L'actrice Beatrice Arthur est morte





> http://www.ozap.com/actu/actrice-beatrice-bea-arthur-*morte-decedee*/272782



Si j'en crois l'URL, elle serait morte des suites de son décès :rateau:


----------



## Amok (26 Avril 2009)

Macha Béranger


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

Oh merde 

Edit : c'est pas dans ce sens là Backcat j'appréciais vraiment Macha Béranger.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

Ah ben ouais. Tu peux pas tous les voir en premier, désolé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Avril 2009)

Mort du père des «Brigades du Tigre»


----------



## giga64 (3 Mai 2009)

Tutut, ça fait un moment qu'il est mort *Clemenceau*


:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

Dom DeLuise.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2009)

Décès de Chuck Daly coach de basket-ball de légende .


----------



## kuep (10 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Décès de Chuck Daly coach de basket-ball de légende .










C't'équipe de fou quand même.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2009)

Yep et avec les Pistons aussi ...
Isiah Thomas, Joe Dumars, Dennis Rodman et j'en passe, c'est un grand maître du basket-ball qui nous quitte.

Sinon

Décès du grand maître grec de Karaghiozis, Evgénios Spatharis.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mai 2009)

Son nom ne dira sans doute pas grand-chose à la plupart ici, mais les Suisses romands se souviennent sans doute de sa plume pour la rubrique sportive du quotidien _24 heures_, et plus tôt sous le maillot de l'équipe Suisse de foot et également sous celui du Lausanne Sports. J'avais eu l'occasion de le croiser quelques-fois il y a quelques années dans le cadre de mon boulot.

Norbert Eschmann


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2009)

Décès du photographe Hugh Van Es

Le photographe néerlandais Hugh Van Es, qui immortalisa la chute de Saïgon en avril 1975 en montrant un hélicoptère de la CIA évacuant des membres de son personnel, est mort ce vendredi à Hong Kong à lâge de 67 ans.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2009)

L'actrice Lucy Gordon s'est suicidée à l'âge de 29 ans.

Roger Planchon.

Nicholas Maw.


----------



## Craquounette (21 Mai 2009)

Young Boys...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2009)

Ça continue ...

La voix de Mickey s'est tue.

Beaucoup de morts.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mai 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Young Boys...



Et après c'est moi qu'on accuse d'être hors sujet ???

Virez moi tout ça une bonne fois qu'on en parle plus...

Pardon ?

On en parle déjà pas ?

Ah... excusez moi...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Mai 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Young Boys...



je préfère le SC Fion au FC Sion...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

*La « doyenne » des blogueurs sest éteinte*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mai 2009)

Elle a fait Démarrer > Arrêter ou Pomme > Eteindre.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

Le Québécois Marcel Béliveau, père de l'émission "Surprise sur prise", est mort.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le Québécois Marcel Béliveau, père de l'émission "Surprise sur prise", est mort.



Tu dis ça pour me faire plaisir


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le Québécois Marcel Béliveau, père de l'émission "Surprise sur prise", est mort.


OUF !!!!!!!
Par contre, je crains la rétrospective :affraid:


----------



## Amok (29 Mai 2009)

Autant le fait que certains passent l'arme à gauche peut être un moment de joie profonde (je pense par exemple à tous les enfoirés ivres de pouvoir qui ont des milliers de morts sur la conscience), autant je ne comprends pas que l'on puisse se réjouir du décès d'un humoriste dont personne n'était obligé de visionner ses créations télévisuelles. Au pire, cela peut laisser indifférent...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

Bah&#8230; se réjouir, c'est stylistique. Cet homme a fait du mal à un PAF qui n'en avait pas besoin. Je pense que je me réjouirais également _stylistiquement_ du décès de celui qui a eu l'idée lumineuse de le programmer.

Mais c'est un tout. On devrait pouvoir être indifférent à beaucoup de choses. Aux plages d'humour glacées et sophistiquées de surprises sur prises, comme à celles de certains glands qui professent ici. L'indifférence est passive et malheureusement pour vous, tout le monde ne peut se permettre d'une telle passivité. Des comportements, des choses, des lignes de pensées, des façons d'être agressent littéralement une f(r)ange de la population, dont je fais partie. Là, pour le coup, ce n'est pas de la stylistique. Alors deux lignes de fausse réjouissance n'arriveront jamais à la hauteur et au poids du champ d'expression qu'on leur a laissé.

Cela dit, tu peux aussi effacer ce post inconvenant


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Mai 2009)

En ce moment, y en a qui ont l'air fatigués quand même...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

Tu m'étonnes !


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mai 2009)

...


Karine Ruby



> La championne olympique 1998 de snowboard Karine Ruby, 31 ans, a trouvé la mort avec un alpiniste de 38 ans, vendredi vers midi en chutant dans une crevasse dans le secteur de la Tour de Ronde, dans le massif du Mont-Blanc, a-t-on appris auprès de la gendarmerie de Haute-Savoie.


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Mai 2009)

Putain, la belle Karine.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (30 Mai 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> ...
> 
> 
> Karine Ruby


31 ans murde alors 
Détail navrant le troisième alpiniste na pas survécu à ses blessures, je viens de le voir sur le site du _Monde_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mai 2009)

Si jeune, c'est bien triste.


----------



## bebert (30 Mai 2009)




----------



## julrou 15 (30 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Si jeune, c'est bien triste.



Tu veux dire que si elle avait été vieille et moche, ç'aurait été moins grave ?


----------



## CouleurSud (31 Mai 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tu veux dire que si elle avait été vieille et moche, ç'aurait été moins grave ?



Tout à fait
Désormais la valeur humaine se mesure en capacité de figurer en première page de magazine féminin, ce qui est bien normal au fond, sinon ça vend pas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mai 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tu veux dire que si elle avait été vieille et moche, ç'aurait été moins grave ?



D'abord, j'ai juste parler de sa jeunesse. Pas du fait qu'elle soit belle ou pas.

Ensuite, quand tu atteins un âge respectable, genre 90 ans ou plus, même si une disparition est toujours triste, c'est déjà bien d'avoir vécu si longtemps. Mais 31 ans, c'est beaucoup trop tôt.


----------



## Nobody (31 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> D'abord, j'ai juste parler de sa jeunesse. Pas du fait qu'elle soit belle ou pas.
> 
> Ensuite, quand tu atteins un âge respectable, genre 90 ans ou plus, même si une disparition est toujours triste, c'est déjà bien d'avoir vécu si longtemps. Mais 31 ans, c'est beaucoup trop tôt.



Oui et ça, c'est très culturel. En Afrique par exemple, on pleure davantage la perte d'une personne âgée que celle d'un enfant. En effet, puisqu'ils sont dans une culture orale, la sagesse engrangée dans la mémoire d'un "vieux" est un bien précieux. Les connaissances qu'un enfant possède et qu'il peut partager ne sont pas essentielles à la survie du groupe puisqu'ils sont nombreux à les posséder.

La différence est donc double: tradition orale vs écrite et attention davantage accordée au groupe qu'à l'individu. De notre point de vue, nous regrettons la perte d'un potentiel quand une personne meurt jeune.


----------



## julrou 15 (31 Mai 2009)

Ce qui est dingue, c'est que l'on doive se féliciter d'avoir pousser notre existence le plus longtemps possible sur terre, comme si c'était un objectif en soit...
Ce bon vieux Sénèque en serait fou...


----------



## CouleurSud (31 Mai 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ce qui est dingue, c'est que l'on doive se féliciter d'avoir pousser notre existence le plus longtemps possible sur terre, comme si c'était un objectif en soit...
> Ce bon vieux Sénèque en serait fou...



Sans parler d'Hendrix


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2009)

Décès de la dernière survivante du Titanic.


----------



## fredintosh (1 Juin 2009)

La vieillesse est aussi un naufrage.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Juin 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ce qui est dingue, c'est que l'on doive se féliciter d'avoir pousser notre existence le plus longtemps possible sur terre, comme si c'était un objectif en soit...
> Ce bon vieux Sénèque en serait fou...





> Le but de l&#8217;homme moderne sur cette terre est à l&#8217;évidence de s&#8217;agiter sans réfléchir dans tous les sens, afin de pouvoir dire fièrement, à l&#8217;heure de sa mort : « Je n&#8217;ai pas perdu mon temps. »
> 
> P. Desproges - La Minute nécessaire de monsieur Cyclopède / Éditions du Seuil



Sinon, à propos de Karine Ruby, elle avait choisi son mode de vie avec ses risques inhérent..


----------



## anntraxh (4 Juin 2009)

Koko Taylor


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

REP mais ton animation ne se charge pas :mouais:.


----------



## duracel (4 Juin 2009)

David Carradine


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2009)

duracel a dit:


> David Carradine



Mais peut-être pour une autre raison.


----------



## Amok (5 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Mais peut-être pour une autre raison.



"Le général Worapong a déclaré que la police avait interrogé léquipe de production qui a indiqué que lacteur avait _« bu de la bière du matin au soir le jour avant quon ne le retrouve mort »._

_« Une corde était attachée autour de son cou et une autre à son organe sexuel, et les deux étaient reliées ensemble et pendues à la penderie »,_ a déclaré le général Worapong Siewpreecha de la police métropolitaine de Bangkok."

Une journée type de Mackie, quoi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> _« Une corde était attachée autour de son cou et *une autre à son organe sexuel,* et les deux étaient reliées ensemble et pendues à la penderie »,_
> 
> Une journée type de Mackie, quoi...



Tu crois que ça dépasse assez pour y attacher une corde, chez Mackie ? :mouais:


----------



## Amok (5 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu crois que ça dépasse assez pour y attacher une corde, chez Mackie ? :mouais:



Mackie n'utilise pas de corde, mais un élastique. Et c'est pourquoi il a souvent des bosses, et que tout est mélangé à l'intérieur !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2009)

Et il se l'accroche à la jambe&#8230; pas à la nouille.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2009)

> « Ce n&#8217;est pas un suicide ou un meurtre, mais il est mort (&#8230 après masturbation », a déclaré à l&#8217;AFP Mme *Porn*tip.



Ce n'est plus une hypothèse maintenant 

Moi qui comprenait pas pourquoi on voyait des photo de D. Carradine sur la page Yahoo!


----------



## fredintosh (5 Juin 2009)

Péché mortel !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

Le président gabonais Omar Bongo est mort.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le président gabonais Omar Bongo est mort.



Comme pascal Sevran ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2009)

Le jazzman Charlie Mariano est mort.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2009)

Décès du comédien et doubleur Yves-Marie Maurin.

"Sa voix vous est familière : il doublait David Hasselhoff dans K 2000 et Alerte à Malibu."


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2009)

Hortensia Bussi, la veuve du président chilien Salvador Allende, est morte jeudi à l'âge de 94 ans.


Pour rappeler que le 11 septembre 1973 est une date aussi douloureuse que d'autres 11 septembre ...


----------



## Romuald (23 Juin 2009)

​



spécial dédicace à qui de droit


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2009)

Décès d'Ed McMahon, figure de la télévision américaine.


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> spécial dédicace à qui de droit



Bah oui, voilà.
Finalement, j'aime bien ce fil : j'oscille entre "_Tiens, qui est mort aujourd'hui alors que je suis toujours vivant ?_" et "_putain, le temps passe vite..._"

Pour la Kodachrome, c'est des tas de souvenirs. Entre autre celui d'un traitement qui n'en finissait pas, dans une pièce de noir absolu qui sentait la chimie chaude, en binôme avec une mignonne aux seins de rêve et une petite natte qui chatouille. Je crois, si mes souvenirs sont bons, qu'on avait niqué une dizaine de films en "oubliant" un bain au passage... Putain d'émulsion.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Bah oui, voilà.
> Finalement, j'aime bien ce fil : j'oscille entre "_Tiens, qui est mort aujourd'hui alors que je suis toujours vivant ?_" et "_putain, le temps passe vite..._"
> 
> Pour la Kodachrome, c'est des tas de souvenirs. Entre autre celui d'un traitement qui n'en finissait pas, dans une pièce de noir absolu qui sentait la chimie chaude, en binôme avec une mignonne aux seins de rêve et une petite natte qui chatouille. Je crois, si mes souvenirs sont bons, *qu'on avait niqué une dizaine de films* en "oubliant" un bain au passage... Putain d'émulsion.



Vu la description, on pourrait penser que tu n'a pas "niqué" que ça


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vu la description, on pourrait penser que tu n'a pas "niqué" que ça



Vois tu, c'est le genre de souvenirs que ceux qui n'ont connu que le numérique n'auront pas !


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> spécial dédicace à qui de droit



Snif


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Décès d'Ed McMahon, figure de la télévision américaine.



Putain, mais un jour tu vas nous sortir un sombre corniaud croate qui aura, dans sa jeunesse, inventé le moyen pour certaines d'avoir des petites lèvres qui ne ressemblent pas à deux entrecôtes de chez Courtepaille... Mais tu vois pas qu'on en a strictement rien à branler des tas de viandes à asticots que tu nous exhibes à longueur d'année, mouche à viande ?...


----------



## Nobody (23 Juin 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Putain, mais un jour tu vas nous sortir un sombre corniaud croate qui aura, dans sa jeunesse, inventé le moyen pour certaines d'avoir des petites lèvres qui ne ressemblent pas à deux entrecôtes de chez Courtepaille... Mais tu vois pas qu'on en a strictement rien à branler des tas de viandes à asticots que tu nous exhibes à longueur d'année, mouche à viande ?...



Ce n'est pas parce que tu ne les connais pas que personne ne les connait, égocentrique.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2009)

Mais ouais mais ouais... :sleep:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Juin 2009)

Aller corentin, y'en a un pour toi !


----------



## viruce (26 Juin 2009)

Farrah Fawcett, Michael Jackson  dans la meme journee, pas si bon que ca le soleil de Californie ...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2009)

C'est tellement tentant... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2009)

J'étais pas là, j'arrête de faire ma mouche à viande .

REP MJ.


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> REP MJ.



Et la drôle de dame... non ? Qu'elle aille moisir en enfer ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juin 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Et la drôle de dame... non ? Qu'elle aille moisir en enfer ?


D'autant qu'a l'époque de mon adolescence elle m'a plus fait remuer le bassin que l'autre zombi. 







:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Et la drôle de dame... non ? Qu'elle aille moisir en enfer ?





jpmiss a dit:


> D'autant qu'a l'époque de mon adolescence elle m'a plus fait remuer le bassin que l'autre zombi.
> 
> http://cinematicpassions.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/farrah_fawcett.jpg



J'ai loupé un truc, là ? la dernière niouze que j'ai vu (hier ou avant hier) la disait malade (et mariée), mais vivante ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai loupé un truc, là ? la dernière niouze que j'ai vu (hier ou avant hier) la disait malade (et mariée), mais vivante ?



Ouais t'as loupé un truc


----------



## yvos (26 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai loupé un truc, là ? la dernière niouze que j'ai vu (hier ou avant hier) la disait malade (et mariée), mais vivante ?




En même temps, avant de mourir, t'es forcément vivant  ...pas forcément vif, c'est sûr..


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2009)

Bon, ben j'avais bien loupé un truc, alors. Cela dit, JP, je suis d'accord avec toi, elle était bien plus décorative que le petit gris, c'est certain !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Juin 2009)

Bon, j'crois qu'il va falloir éviter tout contact avec les magazines d'informations pendant 1 semaine le temps que les vautours soient passsés :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Bon, j'crois qu'il va falloir éviter tout contact avec les magazines d'informations pendant 1 semaine le temps que les vautours soient passsés :mouais:



Oh, ça risque d'être court, une semaine, parce qu'il va aussi y avoir les promos pour les "rééditions", "collectors" et autres "compils" qui ne vont pas tarder à arriver


----------



## tirhum (26 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, ça risque d'être court, une semaine, parce qu'il va aussi y avoir les promos pour les "rééditions", "collectors" et autres "compils" qui ne vont pas tarder à arriver


Imagine ce que ça sera quand un certain Smet cassera sa pipe...


----------



## Bassman (26 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Imagine ce que ça sera quand un certain Smet cassera sa pipe...



ca m'épuise déjà

Je vois déjà d'ici la retransmission en direct sur TF1 bien entendu, mais aussi France2 commenté par Drucker.

La journée de deuil national, et "l'artiste" (ca y est j'ai la gerbe) salué par le président

:sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Imagine ce que ça sera quand un certain Smet cassera sa pipe...





Bassman a dit:


> ca m'épuise déjà&#8230;
> 
> Je vois déjà d'ici la retransmission en direct sur TF1 bien entendu, mais aussi France2 commenté par Drucker.
> 
> ...



Vous oubliez la retransmission en direct et en Eurovision, sur toutes les chaînes (TNT incluse), des zobs secs, avec une redif  intégrale à 20H45 sur les mêmes chaînes pour ceux qu'ont pas pu être présents lors du direct, et bien entendu, les obligatoires reprises des moments forts de la cérémonie (allocution présidentielle, scènes de larmes des "veuves", hystérie collective des fans dans les rues avoisinant le Père Lachaise, etc) dans les journaux télévisés des dix jours suivants et dans les mags d'infos hebdomadaires et mensuels, toujours des mêmes chaînes ! :rateau:

EDIT : Tiens, j'ai déjà rédigé le texte de mon annonce pour la semaine précédant "l'évènement" :



> Vends TV HD peu servi, état impeccable, tout petit prix


----------



## je hais les ordis (26 Juin 2009)

bah c'est sur michael jackson c'etait pas n'importe qui 

c'est pas comme nous


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2009)

je hais les ordis a dit:


> bah c'est sur michael jackson c'etait pas n'importe qui
> 
> c'est pas comme nous



Ne généralise pas, veux tu ? Il y a des membres de MacGe ach'ment plus "quelqu'un de précis" que le petit gris, comme "Notre Doc qui êtes à Orthez", Mado, Zebig, et j'en passe !


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Juin 2009)

Tiens, oui regarde : ya moi déjà.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Imagine ce que ça sera quand un certain Smet cassera sa pipe...


 
Ce soir-là, qu'est-ce qu'on va Smet !


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ce soir-là, qu'est-ce qu'on va Smet !



on ce sentira tous un petit peu belge, on ce sentira tous un petit suisse


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2009)

se se se se se


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> on ce sentira tous un petit peu belge, on ce sentira tous un petit suisse





Khyu a dit:


> se se se se se



Ce "ce" n'est pas ça, ce "se", lui est ça !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ce "ce" n'est pas ça, ce "se", lui est ça !




Mais arrête 2 minutes ! :hein:
Pense à ceux qui lisent tes posts :sleep:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Juin 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> ...
> Pense à ceux qui lisent tes posts :sleep:



Quoi !?... il en reste ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Mais arrête 2 minutes ! :hein:
> Pense à ceux qui lisent tes posts :sleep:





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Quoi !?... il en reste ???


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2009)

Pina Bausch, chorégraphe et danseuse s'en est allée tournoyer dans les cieux&#8230;


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juin 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Pina Bausch, chorégraphe et danseuse s'en est allée tournoyer dans les cieux&#8230;



[Mode P77]C'est ce qui s'appelle passer l'arme à Bausch...[/Mode P77]


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2009)

WeBaush, du travail de pro.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> WeBaush, du travail de pro.


J'ai lu WeBeauf. Au temps pour moi. 



Une pensée reconnaissante vers la danseuse en allée.


----------



## tatouille (1 Juillet 2009)

--------------------


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2009)

C'était encore une fois un post très intéressant&#8230; Décidément, c'est un festival.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Quoi !?... il en reste ???


 
Ca dépend, on compte les morts ou pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2009)

..
[YOUTUBE]_qwGPvKid_c[/YOUTUBE]
..​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Juillet 2009)

Elle est bien ta nouvelle signature, DeathCat...  :love:

En parlant de nioube, j'espère que tu ne bois pas ton absinthe avec du sucre... 

... Et pour rester dans le sujet : *VIVA LA MUERTE!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2009)

Je la bois comme tu me le diras. Ici, on n'en a pas. Je serai ton nioube rien qu'a toi. Mais ttention, je ne viens jamais les mains vides et je sais faire honneur


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *VIVA LA MUERTE!!!*



*OUAIS !!!* surtout celle des autres


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2009)

Je suis retombé 

Walter Cronkite

:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2009)

..




..
Notice biographique sur Wikipédia.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2009)

Willy DeVille.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2009)

Thierry Jonquet

"Lécrivain Thierry Jonquet, auteur dune vingtaine de romans, notamment pour la Série noire, et de nombreuses nouvelles, est décédé dimanche à Paris à lâge de 55 ans. Il avait peu à peu brisé les codes du « roman noir » traditionnel pour décrire la détresse sociale. "


----------



## Romuald (13 Août 2009)

Lester Polfuss, alias Les Paul


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2009)

Putain...entre Les Paul et Willy Deville ça craint...

J'espère que BB King prend ses cachets...


----------



## Bassman (13 Août 2009)

Ouais, ça défile là&#8230;


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2009)

un Musclé en moins  :hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> un Musclé en moins  :hein:



Je vais faire comme Julrou15... Je vais dire que j'en ai strictement rien à carrer!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> un Musclé en moins  :hein:






sonnyboy a dit:


> Putain...entre Les Paul et Willy Deville ça craint...
> 
> J'espère que BB King prend ses cachets...





Bassman a dit:


> Ouais, ça défile là



Voilà, c'est mieux dans cet ordre là.


----------



## Bassman (27 Août 2009)

Ah oui, beaucoup mieux


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> un Musclé en moins  :hein:



Ben là, si je le déplore sur le plan humain, sur celui de "l'émotion artistique"  euh  comment dire


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben là, si je le déplore sur le plan humain, sur celui de "l'émotion artistique"  euh  comment dire



Le mieux est de ne rien dire. C'est trop d'émotion, justement.


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Août 2009)

:love: 


_Charlie Hebdo_, n° 897, mercredi 26 août 2009.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (31 Août 2009)

On s'en fout du scénariste de "maman j'ai raté l'avion"


----------



## duracel (3 Septembre 2009)

Christian Poveda


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

C'est combien la fréquence des assassinat au salvador déjà ? 1 toutes les 2h ou 4h ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2009)

Sim, et comment trouver des moules un dimanche après midi ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2009)

Depuis le temps que l'on y croyait.

REP tout de même.


----------



## meskh (6 Septembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Sim, et comment trouver des moules un dimanche après midi ?



SIM ....


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Septembre 2009)

meskh a dit:


> SIM ....



Il était encore vivant ?


----------



## jpmiss (6 Septembre 2009)

Heureusement Patrick Topaloff et toujours vivant.

[YOUTUBE]OslFNcMwYYY[/YOUTUBE]

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Septembre 2009)

Ouf, la culture française est encore vivante


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2009)

Pourquoi il était
célèbre ? Parce qu'il passait à la télé. Oui mais pourquoi il passait à la télé ? Parce qu'il était célèbre. Oui mais pourquoi il était célèbre ? Parce qu'il passait à la télé


----------



## krystof (6 Septembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Sim, et comment trouver des moules un dimanche après midi ?



Salut l'artiste... Tu nous feras toujours rire...


----------



## macinside (12 Septembre 2009)

Willy Ronis


----------



## Bassman (12 Septembre 2009)

ouais 99piges, on peut pas dire qu'il ait pas profité non plus&#8230;


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Septembre 2009)

Faut savoir laisser la place à un moment. N'est-ce pas gK ?


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Septembre 2009)

Juan Almeida...  
_

(lien en español...)_


----------



## Bladrak (15 Septembre 2009)

Patrick Swayze


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> ouais 99piges, on peut pas dire qu'il ait pas profité non plus



Ouai. N'empêche que je serai bien passer chez lui boire le café avant qu'il clamse.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Ouai. N'empêche que je serai bien passer chez lui boire le café avant qu'il clamse.



Bah trop tard, faut pas reporter à demain ce qu'on peut faire aujourd'hui après on vit dans le regret.


----------



## Amok (16 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5220398 a dit:
			
		

> Bah trop tard, faut pas reporter à demain ce qu'on peut faire aujourd'hui après on vit dans le regret.



Ne te sens surtout pas obligé de répondre systématiquement lorsqu'un nouveau message arrive au bar.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ne te sens surtout pas obligé de répondre systématiquement lorsqu'un nouveau message arrive au bar.


Ce n'est évidemment pas mon rôle, mais je plussoie. Un peu de retenue serait bienvenue.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Septembre 2009)

J'avoue que ma formulation était vraiment pourrie. En fait on ne pense aux personnes qu'une fois qu'elles ont disparues soit disant par manque de temps mais c'est une fausse excuse, il faut en profiter tant qu'ils sont là après il ne reste que des regrets


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5220502 a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue que ma formulation était vraiment pourrie. En fait on ne pense aux personnes qu'une fois qu'elles ont disparues soit disant par manque de temps mais c'est une fausse excuse, il faut en profiter tant qu'ils sont là après il ne reste que des regrets


Voire Plus tu es là, plus je regrette. Comme quoi.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Septembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Voire Plus tu es là, plus je regrette. Comme quoi.



Ah oui mais me concernant c'est normal


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5220398 a dit:
			
		

> Bah trop tard, faut pas reporter à demain ce qu'on peut faire aujourd'hui après on vit dans le regret.



C'était prévue sur mon agenda avant janvier..


----------



## WebOliver (16 Septembre 2009)

Oh ben... Filip Nikolic des 2 Be 3...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Septembre 2009)

> Partir un jour ....



Quel bel hommage de l'auteur, je ne comprend pas pourquoi il se fait insulter dans les commentaires de (je cite) <Sales "journalistes">... Vraiment pas...


----------



## gKatarn (16 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5216229 a dit:
			
		

> Faut savoir laisser la place à un moment. N'est-ce pas gK ?



Nan, je m'accroche, comme *Lamoque*


----------



## Amok (16 Septembre 2009)

Quand on ne comprend pas, la première sanction est le ban du sujet + avertissement 2.
La deuxième, le ban pour quelques jours.
La troisième, le ban définitif.

Nous venons d'engager la première.


----------



## Lila (16 Septembre 2009)

...ce qui reste d'ailleurs dans l'esprit de ça...

hop chui pu là !!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]gKrvO3QbEWM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]BpOYdzSayE0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2009)

Rien est perdu Jipé, Cindy Sanders est en forme


----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2009)

Ben faut bien que ca équilibre un peu. Depuis quelques années on en a pas mal dans la sciure avec Lux Interior et Ron Asheton pour finir...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Octobre 2009)

Jacques Chessex est mort.

Je suis triste ce soir.


----------



## Luc G (10 Octobre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Jacques Chessex est mort.
> 
> Je suis triste ce soir.



Un grand écrivain qui n'écrira plus, pour qui l'anecdotique n'était que le chemin du plus profond de chacun de nous. Je n'ai lu que (trop) peu des ses livres, dernièrement "le vampire de Ropraz" mais suffisamment pour tendre l'oreille dès que j'entends son nom, et plus encore dès que j'entends ses mots. Il reste ses livres mais de cela, Marcel parle bien mieux que moi :

"On l'enterra, mais toute la nuit funèbre, aux vitrines éclairées, ses livres, disposés trois par trois, veillaient comme des anges aux ailes éployées et semblaient, pour celui qui n'était plus, le symbole de sa résurrection."


----------



## duracel (12 Octobre 2009)

Un cycliste...


----------



## Craquounette (16 Octobre 2009)

Après Jacques Chessex, un autre grand suisse s'est éteint : Jacques Huwiler.

Pour ceux qui s'en rappellent, il était le "parrain" des équipes suisses dans l'émission "La Course autours du monde" de 1976 - 1984 (émission des télévisons francophones publiques).


----------



## duracel (3 Novembre 2009)

Claude Lévi-Strauss...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Claude Lévi-Strauss...


J'aurais bien aimé un mot sur Pierre Doris ou Irving Penn. Lévi-Strauss, évidemment


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Novembre 2009)

C'est tout le monde du jeans qui est en deuil...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est tout le monde du jeans qui est en deuil...



Oh, tu sais, depuis 1902 qu'il est mort, le monde du jean a eu le temps de faire son deuil, particulièrement ses héritiers, à qui il a laissé 6 millions de dollars de l'époque (sans doute l'équivalent de pas loin de 400 millions d'aujourd'hui) 

A moins que tu ne confondes Oscar Levi-Strauss avec Claude Levi-Strauss  

Oui, oui, je sais, c'était pour rire, tu n'a rien confondu !


----------



## KARL40 (7 Novembre 2009)

Les plus vieux se souviendront des "STINKY TOYS" ....

JACNO n'est plus ....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2009)

... Merde!...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Novembre 2009)

KARL40 a dit:


> Les plus vieux se souviendront des "STINKY TOYS" ....
> 
> JACNO n'est plus ....





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Merde!...



Il y a un truc qui est mort avec lui ; une certaine conception de la Pop et du Rock... Toute centrée sur une culture de la classe, la vraie, celle qui ne s'achète pas, que l'on a su cultiver et entretenir comme un art de vire, art de la discrétion essentielle... Un Dandysme tellement naturel qu'il en arrive à masquer ses références culturelles. Antithèse criante à la vulgarité braillarde des hordes de bâtards qu'on voudrait nous ériger en modèles, de plus en plus... Je suis content que Monsieur Jacno soit parti avant le pire dont il a pu humer les prémices... 

Ce cancer que l'on arriverait presque à souhaiter, quand bien même on aurrait pu voir ses effets au plus près...


----------



## Grug (19 Novembre 2009)

Kriss graffiti &#8230;


----------



## LeProf (20 Novembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Kriss graffiti



sa voix et son humour va nous manquer ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

Kim Peek

Je dois avouer que je ne connaissait pas du tout ce personnage avant aujourd'hui. J'ai lu à droite, à gauche, regardé le documentaire puis je suis venu poster ici.

Ça ne devait pas être facile pour lui et encore moins pour son père. Le dévouement de son père pour son fils m'impressionne. Je ne sais pas si j'était dans son cas je serais capable de faire quelque chose de pareil.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Décembre 2009)

Sans vouloir être un oiseau de mauvaise augure, évitez à tout prix de "passer" le 31 décembre à minuit !!!!!!!!!






ps : depuis que j'ai vu ce film quand j'étais môme, je ne peux pas m'empêcher d'y penser durant toute la période des fêtes !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2009)

Yves Rocher.


----------



## Grug (28 Décembre 2009)

Vic Chesnutt

[YOUTUBE]Ccy9e6FffzI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2010)

Le dessinateur Tibet est décédé.


----------



## duracel (4 Janvier 2010)

Lhasa


----------



## freefalling (5 Janvier 2010)

~ .. .... .. ..  ...... ~







Part 1 Part 2 Part 3 Part 4 Part 5 Part 6 Part 7​


----------



## Amok (7 Janvier 2010)

Philippe Seguin (Source : iTV)


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Janvier 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Philippe Seguin (Source : iTV)


Qui va s'occuper de sa chèvre


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Janvier 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Philippe Seguin (Source : iTV)



Merde alors, l'homme de droite le plus intelligent de son époque.
Ça fait plus de vingt ans qu'il passait allègrement de 120 à 90 kilos plusieurs fois pas an. Ça fatigue, à force.
J'ai un souvenir ému de lui, dans un ascenseur de l'Assemblée. J'allais monter dedans, et il y était déjà. Il m'a regardé avec ses yeux de cocker dans son corps de colosse, l'air désolé de prendre tant de place, et on a ri un bon coup. J'aimais beaucoup ce type. Et il manquera à la vénérable institution de la Cour des Comptes, qu'il a modernisé et re-crédibilisé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Merde alors, l'homme de droite le plus intelligent de son époque.



Il était d'ailleurs d'une droite un peu spéciale, bien moins libérale et bien plus sociale que celle qu'on connaît aujourd'hui. Il n'était pas seulement le plus intelligent, il était certainement aussi le plus respectable !


----------



## legascon (7 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il était d'ailleurs d'une droite un peu spéciale, bien moins libérale et bien plus sociale que celle qu'on connaît aujourd'hui. Il n'était pas seulement le plus intelligent, il était certainement aussi le plus respectable !



En trois mots: un vrai gaulliste.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Janvier 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Merde alors, l'homme de droite le plus intelligent de son époque.
> Ça fait plus de vingt ans qu'il passait allègrement de 120 à 90 kilos plusieurs fois pas an. Ça fatigue, à force.
> J'ai un souvenir ému de lui, dans un ascenseur de l'Assemblée. J'allais monter dedans, et il y était déjà. Il m'a regardé avec ses yeux de cocker dans son corps de colosse, l'air désolé de prendre tant de place, et on a ri un bon coup. J'aimais beaucoup ce type. Et il manquera à la vénérable institution de la Cour des Comptes, qu'il a modernisé et re-crédibilisé.



Je l'ai croisé également il y a quelques mois, nous avions passé une heure en "tête à tête" au bar  d'un aéroport loin de la métropole. Souriant et drôle, gêné par un corps trop volumineux (plus pret de 150 que de 120 kg je pense !  ) pour les fauteuils design du lieu... Souvenir d'un visage très marqué (rarement vu des cernes d'une telle couleur !), d'une voix roque et d'une respiration sifflante, de 5 ou 6 cafés avalés en 30 mn accompagnés d'une demi douzaine de chewing-gums à la nicotine !!!  
Bref, un type impressionnant à tout point de vue...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il était d'ailleurs d'une droite un peu spéciale, bien moins libérale et bien plus sociale que celle qu'on connaît aujourd'hui. Il n'était pas seulement le plus intelligent, il était certainement aussi le plus respectable !



+ 1


Bien triste nouvelle


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Janvier 2010)

Chichi doit être bien triste aujourd'hui mais comme on dit, il restera vivant tant qu'on pensera à lui, alors jacquot, rappels toi tous les moments que vous avez passé ensemble.    

[youtube]z3sgbIN87l0[/youtube]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Janvier 2010)

Sorry... Je m'étais trompé d'endroit...


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Janvier 2010)

*mano solo*


----------



## freefalling (10 Janvier 2010)

_« Ce n'est pas tant que j'aime la mienne, ce qui est sûr, c'est que j'aime la vie »_
Mano Solo


----------



## Chaïtan (10 Janvier 2010)

De Mano je retiendrais au plus profond de moi la plus grande amitié que je n'ai jamais eu et avec laquelle je partageais la Marmaille nue. Celle avec qui j'ai combattue la mort...certes ridiculement vue la façon dont lui aimait la vie et s'est battu.
J'ai aussi en moi tous ces frissons et autres sensations que j'ai pu ressentir sur Dehors alors que mon amant s'emparait de mon corps après des années de "silence". Que d'intensité.
J'ai tout autant gravé cette soirée qui a suivi son concert dans cette petite salle de Sallanches...
Après des Années Sombres, il est Rentré au port...et moi je tremblerait à jamais sur ces chansons où mes émotions se mélangent...


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Janvier 2010)

Une pensée pour sa famille, et notamment son père, Cabu, que j'apprécie particulièrement...


----------



## stephaaanie (11 Janvier 2010)

*Elle était belle, talentueuse, souriante, volontaire et dynamique...*

:hein:


----------



## JPTK (11 Janvier 2010)

Moche la vie


----------



## LeProf (11 Janvier 2010)

Triste début d'année...


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Janvier 2010)

*Éric Rohmer*


----------



## freefalling (11 Janvier 2010)

«Tout être vit dans l'incomplétude. Et c'est seulement l'amour qui lui permet de se réaliser pleinement.»
Eric Rohmer - Dialogue du film _Pauline à la plage_


----------



## oligo (11 Janvier 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le dessinateur Tibet est décédé.



ça m'attriste drôlement... Dire que j'ai une BD dédicacée avec Kid qui me dit bonjour....
Toute ma jeunesse les Chick Bill et Petit Caniche...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Janvier 2010)

James Owen Sullivan


----------



## Luc G (11 Janvier 2010)

J'ai encore le souvenir du premier film de Rohmer que j'avais vu : le genou de Claire, c'était il y a tout juste 40 ans.

J'avais aimé ce film et j'ai aimé les autres. Ils m'ont tous parlé et me parlent encore. On peut ne pas aimer ce cinéma peu soucieux de complaire mais c'est dommage

Et puis, de l'admiration pour ce cinéaste qui avait sûr se donner les moyens de faire les films qu'il voulait faire, préférant choisir ses contraintes (films peu coûteux, etc.) que s'en voir imposer d'autres.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Janvier 2010)

Je suis depuis mon enfance un inconditionnel de Erich Rohmer.

_Les Nuits de la pleine lune_ est parmi tous ces films celui qui me vient immédiatement à l'esprit. Peut-être aussi parce qu'il mettait en scène la talentueuse Pascale Ogier, trop tôt disparue.

Il y a aussi ce merveilleux _Perceval le Gallois_, fidèle comme rarement à l'oeuvre de Chrétien de Troyes.

Merci Monsieur Rohmer.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Janvier 2010)

Un intrus ce cache dans l'un des 20 derniers messages... sauras tu le retrouver ???...


----------



## oligo (11 Janvier 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Un intrus ce cache dans l'un des 20 derniers messages... sauras tu le retrouver ???...



Tu parlais de l'intrus qui _ce_ cache dans ton post ?!?


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Janvier 2010)

Personne n'en a encore parlé... 

Daniel Bensaïd...


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2010)

Super...


----------



## freefalling (20 Janvier 2010)

Moyen tirhum , moyen ..

EDIT - mais info complémentaire bien reçue par la suite !


----------



## Luc G (21 Janvier 2010)

Ursula Vian, la veuve de Boris n'est plus. Je ne l'avais pas vue cette année au petit festival  des Nits d'Eus patronné par la fondation Boris Vian mais j'ai le souvenir de ces apparitions légères lors de certains concerts les années précédentes. Ursula a rejoint Boris.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

Jacques Martin


----------



## Gronounours (21 Janvier 2010)

Est-ce qu'il est mort sous vos applaudissements ?  


Oui ca va je rigole


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Janvier 2010)

*Roger Pierre*


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2010)

Jean Simmons


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Janvier 2010)

*J.D. Salinger*


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *J.D. Salinger*


En même temps il était super vieux...


----------



## JPTK (28 Janvier 2010)

et l'attrape coeur était chiant...


----------



## Amok (28 Janvier 2010)

Bob Noorda


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Janvier 2010)

L'inventeur de la signalétique moderne. Le roi du cartouche.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Bob Noorda


Contre tout chacal
L'aventurier contre tout guerrier 
tadada


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Janvier 2010)

Howard Zinn

Pour vous donner une idée du Monsieur.

Qu'on soit d'accord ou non avec ses thèses, il n'en demeurait pas moins une voix originale, de celles sans lesquelles aucune discussion et donc réflexion n'est possible.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Contre tout chacal
> L'aventurier contre tout guerrier
> tadada



Excellent  mais REP quand même .


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Janvier 2010)

*Pierre Vaneck*


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Grand acteur .


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Février 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Grand acteur .



*lui aussi*


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Février 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *lui aussi*



Oui. Inoubliable.

En voyant partir uns à uns tout ces visages familiers de ma jeunesse, pour ne pas dire de mon enfance, je prends un peu plus conscience que le temps passe et me pousse aussi vers cet aboutissement inéluctable.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)

..




..
[YOUTUBE]hPcCNI4o0Qs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## freefalling (11 Février 2010)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Février 2010)

Des millions de chiens sont en deuil aujourd'hui.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2010)

Pas que les chiens .


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Février 2010)

​


----------



## hegemonikon (12 Février 2010)

J'ai du retard mais cette femme que j'ai tant aimée sans la connaître le méritait bien !

Lhasa de Sela

[YOUTUBE]0Oz5VtHG0Qk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grug (14 Février 2010)

Serge Sauvion.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

Merci à lui pour cette excellente doublure 

R.I.P.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Merci à lui pour cette excellente doublure
> 
> R.I.P.



Non non ! Au cinéma, la doublure, c'est le cascadeur qui prend les risques à la place de l'acteur, pour la "post synchronisation" (oui, oui, c'est le mot savant pour désigner ça ! :rateau, on parle de "doublage", et de "doubleur" !


----------



## KARL40 (16 Février 2010)

Iain Burgess 

Bien que né en Angleterre, il a monté près d'ANGERS le studio Black Box 
où défila une partie des meilleurs groupes français (pour n'en citer qu'un LES THUGS) 
et étrangers (tels CHOKEBORE, dEUS ...).

Il nous a quitté ce jeudi 11 février ...

Merci à lui d'avoir permis que ces disques existent ....

http://www.iainburgess.com/


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Février 2010)

hegemonikon a dit:


> J'ai du retard mais cette femme que j'ai tant aimée sans la connaître le méritait bien !
> 
> Lhasa de Sela


Merci pour le lien. Morte à 37 ans


----------



## Grug (19 Février 2010)

Encore un bout de ma jeunesse qui s'en va&#8230;

:hum:


----------



## duracel (19 Février 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Encore un bout de ma jeunesse qui s'en va
> 
> :hum:


 

Quelle belle jeunesse tu as du vivre....


----------



## CheepnisAroma (19 Février 2010)

duracel a dit:


> Quelle belle jeunesse tu as du vivre....


Fallait mieux pas afoir affaire à lui finon :casse:


----------



## gKatarn (19 Février 2010)

Grug a dit:


> :hum:



Passé à tabac lors de manifs estudiantines ? :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

Moi, si j'avais un fils sous dialyse, je l'empêcherais de poster sur MacG.


----------



## KARL40 (19 Février 2010)

Pasqua et Pandraud ... Quel beau tandem en effet ...
Tout en finesse et subtilité ...

Sans oublier les éditos d'un certain Louis Pauwels du Figaro parlant
d'une jeunesse atteinte du sida mental ...

Je vais donc relire un Vian pour la peine ...
"J'irai cracher sur vos tombes" au hasard ....


----------



## Grug (19 Février 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Passé à tabac lors de manifs estudiantines ? :casse:


tss tss, tu t'adresses à un ex-champion du 100 mètres pétoche&#8482;.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mars 2010)

André Aubert

[DM]x134r9[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2010)

 Le Carnet du _Monde_.
 Succincte notice biographique sur Wikipédia.


----------



## macinside (6 Mars 2010)

maintenant la france a encore plus peur : Roger Gicquel 

[YOUTUBE]KBxfS4UNWzc[/YOUTUBE]

Bravo monsieur pour cette édito, l'un des trucs les plus engagés jamais vu a la télé


----------



## dékyi (7 Mars 2010)

Le 6 mars 2010,  Mark Linkous du groupe Sparklehorse s'est donné la mort.


----------



## Gronounours (7 Mars 2010)

macinside a dit:


> maintenant la france a encore plus peur : Roger Gicquel
> 
> Bravo monsieur pour cette édito, l'un des trucs les plus engagés jamais vu a la télé



C'est pas engagé, c'est racoleur.


----------



## dékyi (7 Mars 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95tMfNGmWkI


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mars 2010)

*Jacques Marseille*


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mars 2010)

*Patrick Topaloff*


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2010)

@Grosnounours: pas s&#156;ûr

http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/post/2010/03/07/In-memoriam-Roger-Gicquel


----------



## Grug (8 Mars 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> C'est pas engagé, c'est racoleur.


Je crois que mackie parlait du décor.


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Mars 2010)

Pierrot Bidon est mort.

C'est le type qui a révolutionné le cirque dans les années 80, en fondant Archaos, puis le cirque Baobab.
Il était le patron d'une très belle école de cirque, le Studio de Cirque, installée à Arles.
Sa dernière création avait beau être très consensuelle, elle n'en était pas moins magique.

[YOUTUBE]cYslu2xDC0g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Mars 2010)

Miguel Delibes 

http://www.lemonde.fr/carnet/articl...bes-est-mort_1317993_3382.html#ens_id=1317995


----------



## Madalvée (13 Mars 2010)

Jean Ferrat
http://www.liberation.fr/culture/0101624361-jean-ferrat-s-en-est-alle


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2010)

Pourtant que la montagne est belle
Comment peut-on s'imaginer
En voyant un vol d'hirondelles
Que l'automne vient d'arriver ?

REP.


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2010)

Madalvée a dit:


> Jean Ferrat
> http://www.liberation.fr/culture/0101624361-jean-ferrat-s-en-est-alle



cette année encore a la tête des ventes il n'y sera pas, c'est la faute des bourgeois


----------



## boninmi (14 Mars 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pourtant que la montagne est belle
> Comment peut-on s'imaginer
> En voyant un vol d'hirondelles
> Que l'automne vient d'arriver ?
> ...



Hymne national ardéchois 

Dedans il y aussi:

"Leur vie, ils seront flics ou fonctionnaires
De quoi attendre sans s'en faire
Que l'heure de la retraite sonne
Il faut savoir ce que l'on aime
Et rentrer dans son HLM
Manger du poulet aux hormones"

Il faudrait tout citer 

On le voyait de temps en temps au ciné à Aubenas. Plus beaucoup ces derniers temps. Il conduisait comme un fou sa voiture de sport, il a failli embeugner mon épouse. Une de ses dernières apparitions politiques publiques était lors de la manifestation pour faire barrage à neuneuil lors de l'avant dernière élection présidentielle. Il avait pris la parole Place du Champ de Mars à Aubenas.


----------



## Madalvée (14 Mars 2010)

Pas d'effet Jean Ferrat dans les urnes, contrairement à "home" (d'après mes echanrillons )


----------



## meskh (15 Mars 2010)

Peter Graves, vedette de "Mission: Impossible", est mort


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Mars 2010)

le choc des cultures est toujours saisissant par ici... ! :rateau:

Sinon... post-mortem...











Ah, on me dit dans l'oreillette, qu'il bouge encore...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2010)

meskh a dit:


> Peter Graves, vedette de "Mission: Impossible", est mort



Faut dire aussi qu'il avait un nom prédestiné* 




(*) Pour les non anglophones : Peter = Pierre, et graves = tombes, donc Peter Graves ça fait quasiment "Pierre Tombal" :rateau:


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2010)

meskh a dit:


> Peter Graves, vedette de "Mission: Impossible", est mort



il n'y a plus de pilote dans l'avion


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2010)

Décès de Vassily Smyslov, 7e champion du monde d'échecs.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (30 Mars 2010)

Ah zut, le guitariste Herb Ellis est mort avant-hier 

http://voices.washingtonpost.com/postmortem/2010/03/jazz-guitarist-herb-ellis-dies.html


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2010)

René Rougerie est mort, un presque inconnu, juste un éditeur qui tenait à imprimer ses livres, à aller les distribuer lui-même chez les libraires. En plus il était installé en Limousin dans la cambrousse.

Mais je me souviens toujours du bonheur qu'il m'a procuré pendant des années en éditant année après année des textes de Joë Bousquet si magiques.

Il avait aussi édité bien d'autres poète connus ou moins connus et où j'ai trouvé des pépites.

J'ai là-haut sans doute une vingtaine de ses livres blancs au titre rouge, à la couverture rêche, qu'il fallait couper soi-même. Je n'ai jamais eu l'âme d'un bibliophile mais parce que certains de ses livres ont tant compté pour moi, à ces petits livres, je tiens beaucoup comme aux quelques vieux exemplaires de la bibliothèque verte toilés hérités de mon père : James-Oliver Curwood ou Jules Verne. Il tenait à ses livres d'artisan, j'y tiens aussi.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Avril 2010)

*John Forsythe*


----------



## freefalling (5 Avril 2010)

Philippe Braunschweig,
créateur du Prix de Lausanne et de l'organisation internationale pour la reconversion des danseurs ...​


----------



## Grug (9 Avril 2010)

Hey, les punk, vous dormez :affraid:


----------



## macinside (9 Avril 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Hey, les punk, vous dormez :affraid:



Punk is dead


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Avril 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Hey, les punk, vous dormez :affraid:



Ouai, bon, c'était surtout un bon business man qui avait tout compris au marketing de la mode...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Avril 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ouai, bon, c'était surtout un bon business man qui avait tout compris au marketing de la mode...



Et puis ce n'est pas Rotten... He did it his way.


----------



## jpmiss (9 Avril 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Hey, les punk, vous dormez :affraid:


*Mwouahahhaahahahah!!!! *
:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Malcolm McLaren is dead[





C'est ballot. 


C'était pourtant bien le Buzzcokcs. 
Ha. C'est pas le Buzzcokcs ? 



[YOUTUBE]jRE79bxfMtY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)

Décès de la romancière Kerstin Thorvall.


----------



## duracel (12 Avril 2010)

Jean Boiteux


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

Décès du metteur en scène allemand Werner Schroeter.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

*Murde.*


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Avril 2010)

Fait chier !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2010)

Décès du Guru.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2010)

Pour une fois qu'un rappeur crève pas de 3 balles dans le buffet...


----------



## oligo (20 Avril 2010)

Bah moi je suis bien triste de cette nouvelle 

Il avait vraiment fait quelque chose de très bien avec son projet Jazzmatazz 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/62qsYOllJoc&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/62qsYOllJoc&hl=en_GB&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Avril 2010)

Juan Antonio Samaranch


----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2010)

Samaranch pas ça, j'avais parié 20 euros qu'il était encore vivant.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Avril 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Samaranch pas ça, j'avais parié 20 euros qu'il était encore vivant.



Rhôô, elle est facile celle-là.


----------



## gKatarn (21 Avril 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Samaranch pas ça, j'avais parié 20 euros qu'il était encore vivant.



Oui, tu as raison Pet 77 ©.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Avril 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Juan Antonio Samaranch


Et une ordure Franquiste de moins, une!... :style:


----------



## pickwick (21 Avril 2010)

Se réjouir publiquement de la mort d'un homme, fut-ce quelqu'un qui n'ait pas les mêmes idées que soi, n'est pas un gage de maturité.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2010)

Humpfff... HuUmMMpPPffFFF....

HUMMPPPPFFFFFFF...

*MWOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Samaranch pas ça.



Mince je voulais la sortir .


----------



## fredintosh (21 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Mince je voulais la sortir .



Ah non, ça c'est hors charte.

Sinon, qui veut encore des moules ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Avril 2010)

pickwick a dit:


> Se réjouir publiquement de la mort d'un homme, fut-ce quelqu'un qui n'ait pas les mêmes idées que soi, n'est pas un gage de maturité.



Si la maturité, c'est toi, je pense que je vais encore éviter un bon bout de temps... 

*FEUQUIOU, ASSAULE!!!*


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Avril 2010)

pickwick a dit:


> Se réjouir publiquement de la mort d'un homme, fut-ce quelqu'un qui n'ait pas les mêmes idées que soi, n'est pas un gage de maturité.


Ca c'est sur.
Moi je suis complétement avec toi, nesquick.


----------



## gKatarn (21 Avril 2010)

Quel faux derche ce iBobby


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Avril 2010)

pickwick a dit:


> Se réjouir publiquement de la mort d'un homme, fut-ce quelqu'un qui n'ait pas les mêmes idées que soi, n'est pas un gage de maturité.



De manière générale, il est vrai que ce n'est pas bien de se réjouir publiquement de la mort d'un homme.

Mais toute règle a ses exceptions et ce cher Monsieur Samaranch était un adepte du franquisme, n'a visiblement jamais changé d'avis ni rien regretté.

Alors, en ce qui me concerne, je comprends la réaction de Patochman.


----------



## KARL40 (22 Avril 2010)

pickwick a dit:


> Se réjouir publiquement de la mort d'un homme, fut-ce quelqu'un qui n'ait pas les mêmes idées que soi, n'est pas un gage de maturité.



Je t'invite à aller faire part de ce subtil commentaire aux familles
des républicains enterrés dans des fosses communes par les sbires de Franco ...

Pour ma part, je vais (encore) devoir relire un Boris Vian ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Avril 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Alors, en ce qui me concerne, je comprends la réaction de Patochman.



Palmipède immature! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h53 ----------




KARL40 a dit:


> Je t'invite à aller faire part de ce subtil commentaire aux familles
> des républicains enterrés dans des fosses communes par les sbires de Franco ...



Notre bon Groquick devrait aussi faire une petite visite au Valle de los caïdos...


----------



## boodou (22 Avril 2010)

pickwick a dit:


> Se réjouir publiquement de la mort d'un homme, fut-ce quelqu'un qui n'ait pas les mêmes idées que soi, n'est pas un gage de maturité.



On ne parle pas d'idées dans ce cas précis, on parle d'oppression sanglante  :mouais:


----------



## freefalling (24 Avril 2010)

Odile Duboc


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Avril 2010)

.....


----------



## Grug (3 Mai 2010)

_"Tous les bourreaux ont été  victimes"_


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2010)

Grug a dit:


> _"Tous les bourreaux ont été  victimes"_





> Son désaccord avec certaines thèses freudiennes la conduira toutefois, en 1988, à rompre avec l'Association psychanalytique internationale (API) dont elle est membre.



Donc, elle était folle : la psychanalyse est formelle sur ce point, toute mise en doute de sa validité ne peut avoir pour cause qu'un dérèglement mental ! 



Cela dit, soyons clairs : l'objet de mon ironie, là, c'est la psychanalyse, hein, pas Madame Miller !


----------



## Grug (4 Mai 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, soyons clairs : l'objet de mon ironie, là, c'est la psychanalyse, hein, pas Madame Miller !



C'est Freudien


----------



## meskh (10 Mai 2010)

La chanteuse de Jazz Lena Horne est décédée


----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2010)

Ronnie James


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2010)

Seh Daeng.


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mai 2010)

*Hank Jones*


----------



## hegemonikon (19 Mai 2010)

*Yvonne Loriod*, 1924-2010

[YOUTUBE]-cyA3qxrfuM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mai 2010)

*Wladyslaw Kaszlagueulansky*


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2010)

.


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mai 2010)

*Robert Laffont*


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mai 2010)

Lemmy


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mai 2010)

Gary Coleman.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Gary Coleman.



'tain je croyais qu'il était déjà mort: je l'ai butté plein de fois dans Postal 2


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Mai 2010)

'Tain! C'est lui qui fabriquait ma moutarde préférée ?...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

REP


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Mai 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> REP



'Tain! Fauché en pleine jeunesse...


----------



## duracel (29 Mai 2010)

Dennis Hopper


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mai 2010)

duracel a dit:


> Dennis Hopper





> Baby wants to fuck! Baby wants to fuck Blue Velvet!





> Let's hit the fuckin' road!





> Fuck you, you fucking fuck!





> Let's fuck! I'll fuck anything that moves!



So long Frank Booth!


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mai 2010)

*RIP **Lwizyàn*


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

Dennis Hopper


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mai 2010)

Il est mort deux fois? :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

Je suis en forme ces temps-ci  Vais encore me prendre un coup de nageoire


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)

REP l'artiste !


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]mJS8j9YYB9w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aCLR (30 Mai 2010)

Dennis Hopper, Billboard Factory, 1964/2000 Huile sur bâche vinyle,
426,72 x 655,32 cm. Collection Dennis Hopper, Los Angeles.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mai 2010)

Denis Wielemans, batteur des "girls in Hawaii" ... probablement peu connu en dehors de la Belgique, mais très apprécié chez nous !

http://www.7sur7.be/7s7/fr/1526/Can...-batteur-des-Girls-in-Hawaii-est-decede.dhtml


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2010)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Denis Wielemans, batteur des "girls in Hawaii" ... probablement peu connu en dehors de la Belgique, mais très apprécié chez nous !
> 
> http://www.7sur7.be/7s7/fr/1526/Can...-batteur-des-Girls-in-Hawaii-est-decede.dhtml



'tain, j'avais jamais entendu parler, mais 27 ans, c'est l'âge de mon aîné, ça fout les boules !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2010)

Aloha.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2010)

*Merde.*

[YOUTUBE]lbV9lRgMUg0[/YOUTUBE]









Salut Andrea.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juin 2010)

Oh merde! Non, on ne reviendra pas.


----------



## teo (3 Juin 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> *Merde.*
> 
> ()
> Salut Andrea.



Swandive  Division Kent :/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juin 2010)

Le chien "le plus moche du monde" est mort


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juin 2010)

François Bayrou.


----------



## boninmi (4 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> François Bayrou.


Parce que tu y avais cru une seconde ?


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juin 2010)

Moi non mais iDuck oui.


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2010)

l'équipe de france football


----------



## Romuald (4 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> François Bayrou.


oualotr', eh, même pas vrai!


----------



## Romuald (5 Juin 2010)

Giuseppe Taddei (26 juin 1916 - 2 juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]k6LBPMvoya8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2010)

Décès de John Wooden.


----------



## Grug (7 Juin 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> REP


Mais qu'est ce que tu me racontes là willy ? :affraid:

ah tiens non, c'est vrai


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2010)

Toua du rwetard  .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juin 2010)

Ginette Garcin



> Ce dernier sera d'ailleurs l'un des premiers, avec Michel Audiard (Le drapeau noir flotte sur la marmite, 1971), à la diriger au cinéma, dans Tout le monde il est beau, tout le monde il est gentil (1972).



Film où elle interprète cette inoubliable chanson :

[YOUTUBE]xWdthBvpFJ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amok (18 Juin 2010)

Le Général Bigeard

Un 18 juin...


----------



## boninmi (18 Juin 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Le Général Bigeard
> 
> Un 18 juin...


Bigard, décédé ?
Je n'y crois pas


----------



## Madalvée (18 Juin 2010)

C'est pas le même, mais lui aussi aimait à dire qu'il tirait assez souvent.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Le Général Bigeard
> 
> Un 18 juin...



Cela dit, l'autre 18 juin, il n'avait pas répondu directement à l'appel non plus, hein, il est d'abord passé par les stalags, puis par l'armée de Vichy avant d'y répondre, hein !


----------



## boninmi (18 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, l'autre 18 juin, il n'avait pas répondu directement à l'appel non plus, hein, il est d'abord passé par les stalags, puis par l'armée de vichy avant d'y répondre, hein !


Allons, allons, le jour de la mort, on doit passer la pommade, pas rappeler les souvenirs qui fâchent, prétendre que c'était un tortionnaire, etc ... Il y a déjà eu une discussion là dessus dans ce fil, mais à propos de qui, j'ai déjà oublié


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2010)

Décès de l&#8217;écrivain et prix Nobel José Saramago.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)

Manute Bol est mort.


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Juin 2010)

*Nicolas Hayek*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Nicolas Hayek*



Putain! J'ai eu peur que ça soit la bonnissime Salama!


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> REP



C'est toi qui a coupé le bas de l'image ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> C'est toi qui a coupé le bas de l'image ?



Oui... On y voyait la zipette et c'est un forum sérieux, ici !


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Putain! J'ai eu peur que ça soit la bonnissime Salama!


J'aurais dit "la callipyge" mais "la bonnissime" c'est bien aussi.


----------



## tirhum (28 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Putain! J'ai eu peur que ça soit la bonnissime Salama!





jpmiss a dit:


> J'aurais dit "la callipyge" mais "la bonnissime" c'est bien aussi.


[YOUTUBE]u-STDba63iE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juillet 2010)

Laurent Terzieff


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Laurent Terzieff





Sad day.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juillet 2010)

C'est con, j'aimais bien ses documentaires sur les volcans


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Laurent Terzieff


Bof, un vieux pédant de moins.


WebOliver a dit:


> C'est con, j'aimais bien ses documentaires sur les volcans



Hin hin


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est con, j'aimais bien ses documentaires sur les volcans



C'est vrai que dans son nom, t'as "zieff" !


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est con, j'aimais bien ses documentaires sur les volcans




Sa mort est une irruption soudaine


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juillet 2010)

Le bassiste de la chanteuse Regina Spektor s'est noyé mardi dans le lac Léman. Elle a malgré tout maintenu son concert mercredi soir au Montreux Jazz.

http://blog.lefigaro.fr/suisse/2010/07/drame-au-montreux-jazz-festival.html


----------



## joéstare (8 Juillet 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Le bassiste de la chanteuse Regina Spektor s'est noyé mardi dans le lac Léman. Elle a malgré tout maintenu son concert mercredi soir au Montreux Jazz.
> 
> http://blog.lefigaro.fr/suisse/2010/07/drame-au-montreux-jazz-festival.html


 
c le sein drome jeff buckley


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juillet 2010)

Décès de l'acteur Pierre Maguelon, figure des "Brigades du Tigre"


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juillet 2010)

Bernard Giraudeau


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bernard Giraudeau



M


----------



## CheepnisAroma (17 Juillet 2010)

Ah murde


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juillet 2010)

La peste soit du crabe!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2010)

Oh non .


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2010)

André Geerts


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juillet 2010)

Trop moche. Voilà encore une partie de mon enfance qui fout le camp.

Vraiment trop moche.


----------



## boninmi (29 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Trop moche. Voilà encore une partie de mon enfance qui fout le camp.
> 
> Vraiment trop moche.


Pourquoi dire moche ? La mort est normale. La mort est une expérience individuelle qu'il n'est pas utile d'amocher par des commentaires moches. Quant à ton enfance, elle n'a aucune raison de foutre le camp si tu fais ce qu'il faut pour. "L'enfance n'est pas une question d'âge, c'est un état d'esprit" (Nicolas Bouvier, mort vers 61 ans d'un crabe).


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2010)

boninmi a dit:


> Pourquoi dire moche ? La mort est normale. La mort est une expérience individuelle qu'il n'est pas utile d'amocher par des commentaires moches. Quant à ton enfance, elle n'a aucune raison de foutre le camp si tu fais ce qu'il faut pour. "L'enfance n'est pas une question d'âge, c'est un état d'esprit" (Nicolas Bouvier, mort vers 61 ans d'un crabe).


 :mouais:

Et pourtant : 54 ans c'est très jeune, et la mort d'un createur en pleine activité est toujours moche.
la mort est normale, mais la mort est souvent moche.


----------



## boninmi (29 Juillet 2010)

Grug a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Et pourtant : 54 ans c'est très jeune, et la mort d'un createur en pleine activité est toujours moche.
> la mort est normale, mais la mort est souvent moche.


Oui. J'ai une voisine plus que centenaire mais Alzheimer depuis au moins une dizaine d'année. Qu'est-ce qui vaut le mieux ? D'ailleurs l'intéressé lui même déclarait récemment (lien cité):


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Je n&#8217;ai  pas le regret d&#8217;une époque. Je suis heureux comme je suis. La vie est un  chemin que l&#8217;on traverse, et il n&#8217;y a pas à être nostalgique._[/FONT]


Barbara chantait (sans pourtant en mourir si vite que ça) "A mourir pour mourir, je préfère l'âge tendre".


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2010)

Décès du comédien Philippe Avron.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Août 2010)

Bruno Cremer :/


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2010)

Merde .


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Août 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Merde .



Tu l'as loupé celui-là, hein ?...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bruno Cremer :/



Triste pour nous, mais pour lui, ça a du être un soulagement, depuis cinq ans, sa vie n'était plus que souffrance, il méritait une fin plus paisible !


----------



## boninmi (9 Août 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bruno Cremer :/]
> Il fait (faisait ... ) partie des ces acteurs mal utilisés par le cinéma français (Bernard Giraudeau c'était un peu ça aussi), employés dans des rôles "secondaires" alors qu'ils auraient pu plus souvent tenir de magnifiques premiers rôles. Voir et revoir "Noce blanche", avec Vanessa Paradis.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2010)

Décès d&#8217;André Lagasse, un juriste et fondateur du FDF.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Août 2010)

Le frère à Gaston?


----------



## boninmi (17 Août 2010)

Abbey Lincoln.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h19 ----------

Inutile de dire "Dieu ait son âme".
Le jazz l'avait déjà depuis longtemps. 

Je me rappelle ce rêve: je suis près de la maison de ma grand-mère. Nous montons dans quelque chose qui pourrait être une soucoupe volante. Une femme noire entonne alors un chant magnifique et indescriptible que je n'avais ni n'ai jamais ensuite en tendu nulle part, pas plus que je n'ai d'idée sur qui pouvait être cette femme, plus jamais rencontrée ensuite.


----------



## Luc G (18 Août 2010)

boninmi a dit:


> Abbey Lincoln.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h19 ----------
> 
> ...



Je me suis dit que j'allais réécouter quelques disques. J'ai vu que Marmande, comme à son habitude, avait sorti (avec un peu de retard, devait être en vacances) une rubrique nécrologique à la taille de la dame. Je lirai ça ce soir : ça ne remplacera pas la grande dame mais ça fera résonner sa voix.


----------



## Romuald (18 Août 2010)

boninmi a dit:


> Abbey Lincoln.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h19 ----------
> 
> ...


Découverte grâce à mon ex, qui avait donc ses bons côtés 
(tryphon, s'il y a un lien pour la nécro, je suis preneur)


----------



## Luc G (18 Août 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Découverte grâce à mon ex, qui avait donc ses bons côtés
> (tryphon, s'il y a un lien pour la nécro, je suis preneur)



En fait, c'est dans le monde d'aujourd'hui (enfin de hier pour les parisiens), je ne crois pas qu'ils aient mis l'article sur leur site. Et je ne l'ai pas encore lu


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Août 2010)

Patrick Cauvin


----------



## Luc G (19 Août 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Patrick Cauvin



Je n'ai pas lu de livres de Patrick Cauvin (du moins je l'ai oubliéÈ) mais j'ai lu des livres de Claude Klotz, c'est à dire du même et en particulier un bouquin superbe : "les innommables" : un improbable roman préhistorique complètement fantasmé, je jubile à chaque fois que je le reprends.

Pour ceux qui ont lu Cosmicomics ou Temps Zéro de Calvino, c'est un peu dans la même veine ou du moins dans la même liberté d'imagination (c'est plus restreint comme "période" préhistorique, un poil plus "réaliste" mais complètement délirant quand même, n'y cherchez pas la moindre réalité scientifique, vous serez déçu !)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2010)

Charles Haddon.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2010)

Pour les amateurs d'escalade, Escalade : Chloé Graftiaux meurt sur le Mont-Blanc.


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Août 2010)

Satoshi Kon

... :-/


----------



## jpmiss (25 Août 2010)

A tes souhaits.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2010)

Décès de Michel Montignac, gourou de l&#8217;amaigrissement.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Août 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Décès de Michel Montignac, gourou de lamaigrissement.



*ben c'est pas bon pour elle... *


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2010)

.


----------



## boninmi (26 Août 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Décès de Michel Montignac, gourou de lamaigrissement.


Mauvaise publicité pour son régime.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h08 ----------




TimeCapsule a dit:


> *ben c'est pas bon pour elle... *


Ça c'est bien sûr ma bonne dame


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)

Daniel Ducarme est décédé.


----------



## duracel (30 Août 2010)

Alain Corneau


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Août 2010)

duracel a dit:


> Alain Corneau



 Pour avoir tourné "Série noire"...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

..
[YOUTUBE]pnriefsHKsQ[/YOUTUBE]
..​


----------



## macinside (31 Août 2010)

Laurent Fignon


----------



## LeProf (31 Août 2010)

Putain de crabe... RIP Laurent.


----------



## tirhum (1 Septembre 2010)

Glop ?!...
Pas Glop !...


----------



## macinside (1 Septembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Glop ?!...
> Pas Glop !...



pas glop du tout camarade tirhum


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2010)

Le peintre Corneille est mort.


----------



## Gronounours (6 Septembre 2010)

Décès du jeune pilote Tomizawa, 19 ans, en catégorie Moto2


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Décès du jeune pilote Tomizawa, 19 ans, en catégorie Moto2



Il était adorable. Croisé à magny cours en juillet, une crème, très humble et timide.
Trop tôt.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2010)

Claude Chabrol est mort

Murde !

Avec Pedro Almodovar, c'était le cinéaste dont j'appréciais particulièrement l'oeuvre.


----------



## Madalvée (12 Septembre 2010)

J'aimais mieux sa météo que la nuit des Héros.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2010)

..
[YOUTUBE]efi3-eE-dl8[/YOUTUBE]
..​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2010)

REP .


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2010)

Bah moi je trouve ça plutôt réjouissant. 
Savoir qu'un bon vivant qui devait pas souvent manger ni trop sucré ni trop salé et qui n'en avait surement rien a foutre des 5 fruits et légumes par jour ait vécu jusqu'à 80 balais bah moi ça me rend joyeux.


----------



## boninmi (12 Septembre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah moi je trouve ça plutôt réjouissant.
> Savoir qu'un bon vivant qui devait pas souvent manger ni trop sucré ni trop salé et qui n'en avait surement rien a foutre des 5 fruits et légumes par jour ait vécu jusqu'à 80 balais bah moi ça me rend joyeux.


Sinon (en se méfiant de tout) il aurait pu finir à 90 ans, mais grabataire


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Septembre 2010)

*"Hardy"*


----------



## KARL40 (16 Septembre 2010)

Euh ....  Cela fait un an qu'il est mort ...

J'ai peur de t'effrayer mais http://www.lexpress.fr/informations/de-gaulle-est-mort_631702.html



:rateau:


----------



## Madalvée (16 Septembre 2010)

Mes condoléances à Laurel.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2010)

..





..​Notice biographique et filmographie sur Wikipédia.


----------



## boninmi (30 Septembre 2010)

Et Georges Charpak, alors ?
Ouh là là, vous n'êtes pas vifs, ce matin. Tous morts de fatigue ? :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2010)

boninmi a dit:


> Et Georges Charpak, alors ?
> Ouh là là, vous n'êtes pas vifs, ce matin. Tous morts de fatigue ? :rose:



Mince, il va manquer à beaucoup d'étudiants, lui, c'était un "grand savant", mais surtout un "énorme enseignant", et sa contribution à la physique va beaucoup plus loin que ses découvertes et inventions, les vocations qu'il a su faire éclore, encourager et s'épanouir font que son uvre est très loin de s'arrêter avec sa disparition. Un grand bonhomme, qui mérite qu'on le salue avec respect


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Septembre 2010)

*Tony Curtis*


----------



## teo (30 Septembre 2010)

boninmi a dit:


> Et Georges Charpak, alors ?
> Ouh là là, vous n'êtes pas vifs, ce matin. Tous morts de fatigue ? :rose:



hum on est peut-être pas tous des passionnés des rubriques nécros au petit déj' 
Certains s'intéressent d'abord aux vivants 



Tony, you were great. I miss you already you and Josephine


[YOUTUBE]k812fxnpLAM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## boninmi (30 Septembre 2010)

teo a dit:


> hum on est peut-être pas tous des passionnés des rubriques nécros au petit déj'


Euh ... vu le décalage horaire, c'était déjà 9 h 05  Le petit déj' est terminé à cette heure là dans les campagnes. OK, à Paris, c'est juste le début 


teo a dit:


> Certains s'intéressent d'abord aux vivants


C'est exactement mon cas


----------



## Madalvée (30 Septembre 2010)

J'aimais bien quand il commentait le tour de France


----------



## morphoas (30 Septembre 2010)

mmmh...
L'hiver approche... La faucheuse commence à ratisser large


----------



## boninmi (30 Septembre 2010)

morphoas a dit:


> mmmh...
> L'hiver approche... La faucheuse commence à ratisser large


En ce cas c'est plutôt pph ... que mmmh ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Octobre 2010)

*Colette Renard*


----------



## Powerdom (6 Octobre 2010)

Bernard Clavel, né le 29 mai 1923 à Lons-le-Saunier et mort le 5 octobre 2010 à La Motte-Servolex
Associant l'enracinement régional (la Franche-Comté, Lyon et le Rhône, le Québec...) et l'évocation historique (conquête de la Franche-Comté au xviie siècle, la vie des canuts et des mariniers du Rhône au xixe siècle, la guerre de 1914-1918, l'implantation française au Canada&#8230, Bernard Clavel montre une constante attention aux humbles et défend des valeurs humanistes en contant des destins individuels et collectifs, souvent confrontés au malheur. Son sens de la nature et de l'humain, sa mise en question de la violence et de la guerre et son souci de réalisme ont fait de lui un écrivain récompensé par de nombreux prix dont le prix Goncourt pour Les Fruits de l'hiver en 1968.
source wikipedia
Franc Comtois rend toi.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2010)

Décès du chanteur américain Solomon Burke.


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Octobre 2010)

*Maurice Allais*


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Octobre 2010)

Ben voilà


----------



## da capo (11 Octobre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ben voilà



ben voilà


----------



## Romuald (11 Octobre 2010)

Joan Sutherland


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2010)

..




..​
 *Gaetano Donizetti, "Lucia di Lammermoor",* acte III, scène 1: "Oh, giusto cielo!...Il dolce suono" (scène dite « de la folie »).
Joan Sutherland (Lucia), Renato Cioni (Edgardo), Robert Merrill (Enrico), Cesare Siepi (Raimondo), chur et orchestre de l'Académie Sainte-Cécile de Rome, John Pritchard (direction).


----------



## boninmi (16 Octobre 2010)

Le mathématicien Benoît Mandelbrot, inventeur des fractals.

Il a ouvert un monde de beauté, mais il a aussi signalé récemment que les mathématiques utilisées par les financiers étaient inadéquates et potentiellement catastrophiques.


----------



## Luc G (17 Octobre 2010)

boninmi a dit:


> Le mathématicien Benoît Mandelbrot, inventeur des fractals.
> 
> Il a ouvert un monde de beauté, mais il a aussi signalé récemment que les mathématiques utilisées par les financiers étaient inadéquates et potentiellement catastrophiques.



 Son bouquin "les objets fractals" mérite d'être lu même pour ceux qui ne sont pas forcément grands amateurs de mathématiques  Et pour ceux qui aiment ça, c'est extrêmement enrichissant (et en plus abordable, ce qui ne gâche rien).

Sur les mathématiques utilisée par les financiers, je ne sais plus exactement ce qu'a dit Mandelbrot mais il est bien évident qu'ils ont une fâcheuse tendance à confondre les modèles mathématiques (en eux-mêmes pas aberrants) et la réalité  L'avantage, c'est qu'ils ont une faculté d'oubli confondante, ce qui fait que tout contre-exemple à un théorème implique la fausseté du théorème en mathématique jusqu'à la fin du monde, mais seulement pendant quelques mois ou quelques années en finances 

En fait, les mathématiques financières sont radioactives : les théorèmes ont une demi-vie plus ou moins longue (plutôt plus que moins) mais se transforment ensuite en nouveaux théorèmes guère plus stables. Il faudrait attendre qu'on arrive aux théorèmes stables mais ça met apparement plus de temps que pour transformer de l'uranium en plomb


----------



## boninmi (17 Octobre 2010)

Luc G a dit:


> Sur les mathématiques utilisée par les financiers, je ne sais plus exactement ce qu'a dit Mandelbrot


Voir son interview sur le lien indiqué. Essentiellement, les financiers adoptent des modèles linéaires. A l'approche de valeurs critiques, le comportement devient chaotique, des modèles fractales seraient pertinents. Lors d'un débat interne à l'Académie des sciences, les mathématiciens des finances avaient été mis en difficulté sur ce point. Voir aussi dans "Le Canard Enchaîné" de cette semaine l'article sur le comportement fou des ordinateurs de Wall Street en mai dernier. 1000 milliards de $ de transactions effectuées en une heure ont dû être annulées. Autre dimension que l'affaire Kerviel.


----------



## teo (17 Octobre 2010)

on retrouve la beauté de ses modèles dans certaines trames et motifs dans le graphisme et l'animation (et je ne parle pas que des flyers techno 90's fait avec les Kai Power Tools pour Photoshop  ). Avec Escher, ce gars a été une immense source d'inspiration sur les liens entre le fond, la forme et leurs interactions.
Il a apporté une germination, une végétalisation, une vie propre à l'esthétique, en se basant sur des principes simples et compliqués. Je n'ai jamais été doué en maths mais ce gars là m'a permis d'appréhender plus facilement la beauté de cette discipline et de l'utiliser. 


[YOUTUBE]1sSm53Q9Jws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Octobre 2010)

Purée, Mandelbrot est mort ?
Ce type a été un modèle pour moi pendant longtemps.
Pour sa capacité à lutter contre "l'académie", qui ne comprenait absolument rien à sa question :
"Quelle est la longueur des cotes bretonnes ?"

Ce qu'on lui doit, directement (les fractales, mais aussi son observation du chaos) et indirectement (une avancée considérable dans les algorithmes de compression) est assez incroyable.
Et en plus, il avait une vraie pensée politique et sociale.


----------



## teo (18 Octobre 2010)

Une de mes icones, sur le mur de la cuisine : une pub en 4e de couverture, dans Wired, il y a bien longtemps, et Benoit Mandelbroot n'est pas loin

Je la scannerai un jour à partir de l'original. Ce fichier ne lui rend pas justice.


Good bye, Mister Mandelbrot 


Edit: une animation bien foutue, un titre hommage à ce cher Mr. M
[YOUTUBE]ES-yKOYaXq0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2010)

Le père de Richie de « Happy Days » est mort.


----------



## KARL40 (21 Octobre 2010)

La Chanteuse des SLITS, Ari Up, est décédée ce 20 octobre ...

Petit retour en arrière avec son groupe "punk reggae"

[YOUTUBE]ZyXGblps64M[/YOUTUBE]

Et leur reprise du ".... Through the grapevine"

[YOUTUBE]IQxvo_9DEqY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Octobre 2010)

Ben lui je le regretterais pas


----------



## pascalady971 (24 Octobre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ben lui je le regretterais pas



moi non plus !


----------



## Madalvée (24 Octobre 2010)

Évidemment, quand quelqu'un n'est pas lisse et sans consistance, il a des ennemis.


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Octobre 2010)

Madalvée a dit:


> Évidemment, quand quelqu'un n'est pas lisse et sans consistance, il a des ennemis.


Désolé, mais ses dérapages verbaux racistes ne lui donnaient pas une consistance pour moi


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Désolé, mais ses dérapages verbaux racistes ne lui donnaient pas une consistance pour moi&#8230;



Pourtant, il était un des seuls hommes politiques français sincère ! Tu peux m'en citer un seul autre, qui avoue publiquement tenir ses électeurs pour des cons, et qui se fait réélire quand même ? 

Nan, je dis ça parce que les autres, ils nous prennent aussi pour des cons, mais ils ne le disent qu'en privé, quand ils sont entre eux, en bons faux culs qu'ils sont ! 

  

Cela dit, "électeur", c'est pas une race, donc là, c'est pas du racisme :rateau:


----------



## da capo (24 Octobre 2010)

je cite :

"Oui, Ce que je vous dis cest lévidence. Ah, mais si les gens fonctionnaient avec leur tête, mais les gens ils ne fonctionnent pas avec leur tête, ils fonctionnent avec leurs tripes. La politique cest une affaire de tripes, cest pas une affaire de tête, cest pour ça que moi quand je fais une campagne, je ne la fais jamais pour les gens intelligents. Des gens intelligents, il y en a 5 à 6 %, il y en a 3 % avec moi et 3 % contre, je change rien du tout. Donc je fais campagne auprès des cons et là je ramasse des voix en masse."


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2010)

L'herbe devait être plus fraîche ailleurs sans doute.


----------



## Romuald (25 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, "électeur", c'est pas une race, donc là, c'est pas du racisme :rateau:


Parce que 'rom', 'juif', 'musulman', 'noir', 'blanc', 'rose à pois vert' en sont ?
Sauf que 

Parfois mieux vaut s'éviter un (soi-disant) bon mot Pascal.
Smiley ou pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Parce que 'rom', 'juif', 'musulman', 'noir', 'blanc', 'rose à pois vert' en sont ?
> Sauf que
> 
> Parfois mieux vaut s'éviter un (soi-disant) bon mot Pascal.
> Smiley ou pas.



Ceux là, je ne vois pas ce qu'ils viennent faire là dedans (sauf peut-être les roses à pois verts) ?

Sauf que :

Parfois, mieux vaut s'éviter une critique (pas "soit disant", "totalement") inutile, Romuald, surtout quand elle induit un procès d'intention totalement injustifié et dénué de fondement !


----------



## gKatarn (25 Octobre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> je cite :
> 
> "Oui, Ce que je vous dis cest lévidence. Ah, mais si les gens fonctionnaient avec leur tête, mais les gens ils ne fonctionnent pas avec leur tête, ils fonctionnent avec leurs tripes. La politique cest une affaire de tripes, cest pas une affaire de tête, cest pour ça que moi quand je fais une campagne, je ne la fais jamais pour les gens intelligents. Des gens intelligents, il y en a 5 à 6 %, il y en a 3 % avec moi et 3 % contre, je change rien du tout. Donc je fais campagne auprès des cons et là je ramasse des voix en masse."



Grandiose


----------



## Romuald (25 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ceux là, je ne vois pas ce qu'ils viennent faire là dedans (sauf peut-être les roses à pois verts) ?
> 
> Sauf que :
> 
> Parfois, mieux vaut s'éviter une critique (pas "soit disant", "totalement") inutile, Romuald, surtout quand elle induit un procès d'intention totalement injustifié et dénué de fondement !



Ce que j'essaie de dire, c'est que l'absence de race n'entraine pas l'absence de racisme. Et si je te lis depuis suffisament longtemps pour ne te faire aucun procès d'intention, je maintiens ma critique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Ce que j'essaie de dire, c'est que l'absence de race n'entraine pas l'absence de racisme. Et si je te lis depuis suffisament longtemps pour ne te faire aucun procès d'intention, je maintiens ma critique.



Et moi, ce que j'essaie de te dire, c'est que si on ne peut plus faire d'humour sur le dos des racistes sans se faire critiquer, alors, je vais changer de planète !


----------



## g.robinson (26 Octobre 2010)

RIP : Gregory Isaacs


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Octobre 2010)

_À table !_


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2010)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> _À table !_



perso je préfère le lapin


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Octobre 2010)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> _À table !_


Serre moi en huit&#8230;  et RIP&#8230;


----------



## Madalvée (26 Octobre 2010)

Homard l'a tuer.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2010)

Décès de l&#8217;ex-président argentin Nestor Kirchner.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Octobre 2010)

Qu'est qu'on en a a branler?
Nan, sérieux?


----------



## da capo (27 Octobre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Qu'est qu'on en a a branler?
> Nan, sérieux?



c'est peut-être une bonne nouvelle ?

non ?


----------



## boninmi (28 Octobre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Qu'est qu'on en a a branler?
> Nan, sérieux?


Modérément. Juste que parfois, quand on ne regarde que son nombril, on n'avance pas, ou on se casse la gueule. C'était le vrai président argentin. L'Argentine, c'est loin. Et les argentins en ont sans doute autant à branler de Sarkozy que nous de Kirchner. Mais quand la planète se casse la gueule, on est tous dans le même bateau. A moins que tu n'en ait rien à branler non plus. D'accord néanmoins sur le fait que la disparition d'un dirigeant, ce n'est pas nécessairement un point fondamental. :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2010)

Maurice Lucas.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2010)

Antoine Duquesne est décédé.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Novembre 2010)

Tiens, Louis Chervet aussi.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Novembre 2010)

ha murde... René aussi ! ....  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (4 Novembre 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ha murde... René aussi ! ....  :rateau:



ouf


----------



## PER180H (4 Novembre 2010)

Andy Irons


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Novembre 2010)

Une belle palanquée de connards a passé l'arme à gauche aujourd'hui... Mais je ne suis pas soulagé pour autant quand je considère que la relève est assurée, quoiqu'il en soit... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2010)

..





..
*Henryk Miko&#322;aj Górecki,* compositeur polonais (1933-2010).​
 Écouter la symphonie n° 3 "des chants plaintifs", op. 36, sur Spotify.


----------



## inkclub (14 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'ai le regret de vous annoncer le décès de plusieurs personnalités :

Mmes Fadela Amara et Rama Yade ainsi que MM. Jean-Louis Borloo, Hervé Morin, Eric Woerth, Jean-Marie Bockel et Bernard Kouchner. 

Une messe sera donnée Place de Grèves à Paris, ou sera exécuté le Requiem de Mozart.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zi8vJ_lMxQI&feature=related


----------



## Madalvée (14 Novembre 2010)

Et la démocratie, y'a jamais personne à ses funérailles ?


----------



## inkclub (14 Novembre 2010)

La démocratie étant décédée depuis si longtemps, que personne ne se souvient de l'avoir rencontrée.

RIP

Ve siècle avant JC pour sa naissance - aux alentours du XXe pour son décès.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Novembre 2010)

Madalvée a dit:


> Et la démocratie, y'a jamais personne à ses funérailles ?





inkclub a dit:


> La démocratie étant décédée depuis si longtemps, que personne ne se souvient de l'avoir rencontrée.
> 
> RIP
> 
> Ve siècle avant JC pour sa naissance - aux alentours du XXe pour son décès.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2010)

Leslie Nielsen.


----------



## melaure (29 Novembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Leslie Nielsen.



Oui une belle carrière comique mais je n'oublie pas le commandant du C-57-D, dans l'un des premiers films cultes de la science-fiction ! Bon vent Leslie !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Novembre 2010)

Ils ont eu la peau de Franck Drebin ?!!?... 

Ah les enfoirés !!!


----------



## wath68 (29 Novembre 2010)

RIP Frank


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2010)

..





..
*Irvin Kershner,* réalisateur (1923-2010).​


----------



## inkclub (29 Novembre 2010)

La conférence sur le climat qui souvre au Mexique risque de pâtir du manque de volonté politique. 

pour ceux qui croient en dieu

pour les autres qu'ils reposent en paix

@+


----------



## macinside (30 Novembre 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



réalisateur entre autre de l'empire contre attaque et de jamais plus jamais, snif


----------



## Romuald (30 Novembre 2010)

Mario Monicelli

Ce roi de la comédie italienne qui se jette par la fenètre à 95 ans, plutôt macabre comme dernière farce  :rose:


----------



## inkclub (8 Décembre 2010)

damned raté  :love:

@+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2010)

Dieu sait que je ne peux pas le blairer, le pit-bull du nain, mais pas au point de me réjouir de ses ennuis de santé.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]..




..
*Blake Edwards,* réalisateur (1922-2010).

[YOUTUBE]9AzU-AF5tPg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## boninmi (16 Décembre 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> ..
> *Blake Edwards,* réalisateur (1922-2010).
> ​



On lui doit *La Vie en Rose* euh ... pardon, *La Panthère* :rose:
Mais aussi *Victor Victoria*.


----------



## 'chon (16 Décembre 2010)

Mon préféré je crois.. :love:​
[YOUTUBE]qsHVLaNsCSg[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## jpmiss (17 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]29WRP92X7Mg[/YOUTUBE]
A partir de 1:26


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Décembre 2010)

Ah non pas Captain Beefheart 

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2010/12/17/entertainment/main7161343.shtml


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Décembre 2010)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Ah non&#8230; pas Captain Beefheart
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2010/12/17/entertainment/main7161343.shtml


J'l'avais vu à HEC quand z'étais zeune&#8230; 

Mais pas suivi sa carrière pour autant&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2010)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Ah non pas Captain Beefheart
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2010/12/17/entertainment/main7161343.shtml



Il faisait les belles heures du pop club de José Arthur à la fin des années 60


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Décembre 2010)

Jacqueline de Romilly


----------



## jpmiss (21 Décembre 2010)

Les bras m'en tombent.


----------



## boninmi (24 Décembre 2010)

Jean Rollin, que j'ai connu lorsque, à l'initiative de Maurice Joyeux et Suzy Chevet, que je ne remercierai jamais assez, j'ai participé à la création de La Rue, "revue culturelle et littéraire d'expression anarchiste", début 1968.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2010)

J'aimais bien ses films foutraques avec plein de nibards dedans, à l'origine de pas mal de mes premiers émois d'ado... :love:


----------



## boninmi (24 Décembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'aimais bien ses films foutraques avec plein de nibards dedans, à l'origine de pas mal de mes premiers émois d'ado... :love:


Il se peut que j'aie encore cette affiche quelque part ... ou peut-être elle est tombée en lambeaux d'avoir trop servi


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Décembre 2010)

*&#8224; Bernard Pierre Donnadieu &#8224;*


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2010)

Mort de la chanteuse américaine de R&B Teena Marie.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2010)

*Marcel Bragard*


Daniel Titeux


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

Bobby Farrel.


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Janvier 2011)

*le Kodachrome*


----------



## Romuald (1 Janvier 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *le Kodachrome*



Tu es vraiment à  la pointe de l'actu


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *le Kodachrome*



snif snif snif


----------



## alèm (1 Janvier 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *le Kodachrome*





Romuald a dit:


> Tu es vraiment à  la pointe de l'actu





macinside a dit:


> snif snif snif



j'attends qu'ils me renvoient mes deux dernières bobines d'ailleurs


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Janvier 2011)

On a annoncé la semaine dernière *le décès de Paul Sherwood*, chirurgien et anesthésiste, pionnier de la lutte contre le mal de dos (« The Sherwood Technique »).

Pas une vedette, mais un de ces hommes qui méritent quon salue leur mémoire. Non pour le plaisir quils ont su procurer, mais pour le mal quils ont soulagé.


----------



## boninmi (2 Janvier 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> « The Sherwood Technique »
> 
> Pas une vedette, mais un de ces hommes qui méritent quon salue leur mémoire. Non pour le plaisir quils ont su procurer, mais pour le mal quils ont soulagé.



Une sorte de Robin des Bois ...


----------



## boninmi (3 Janvier 2011)

Les Virtuoses ont perdu leur chef.


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Janvier 2011)

Albert Raisner


----------



## WebOliver (3 Janvier 2011)

boninmi a dit:


> Les Virtuoses ont perdu leur chef.



Merde. 

[YOUTUBE]C8uoY9e5YVY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Albert Raisner



Salut le copain !


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2011)

Gerry Rafferty :/

[YOUTUBE]WkS169P_Eeo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Janvier 2011)

_Baker Street_, un archétype du tube de pop progressive de 70's. 
Et aussi _Stuck in the Middle of You_, rescuscitée par tarantino pour faire passer la scène de torture de Réservoir Dogs... 

[YOUTUBE]OMAIsqvTh7g[/YOUTUBE]

Je lisais les dernières niouzes le concernant, il est mort plein de whisky, ce bon écossais de Rafferty.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2011)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je lisais les dernières niouzes le concernant, il est mort plein de whisky, ce bon écossais de Rafferty.


En voilà un qui sait mourir avec classe!


----------



## freefalling (14 Janvier 2011)

en écoute encore ces dernières nuits ... après avoir laissé de côté depuis plusieurs années ..

[ i'm very sorry ]

____ lovely Trish Keenan ___






[YOUTUBE]vvwGBhErtVU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (20 Janvier 2011)

mrd

_quelque chose en moi..!_

:love:​


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Janvier 2011)

*Marcel Marlier*


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2011)

Lalanne


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Janvier 2011)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Lalanne



Merde ! J'ai crû en voyant "Lalanne" que Francis Lalanne nous avait quitté.


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2011)

John Barry 

un sacré compositeur&#8230;

[YOUTUBE]s-JfCRiLPD4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Janvier 2011)

teo a dit:


> John Barry
> 
> un sacré compositeur


----------



## 'chon (31 Janvier 2011)

Out of Africa.. :love:

On est loin du thème des James Bond là mais quelle musique, quelle  histoire!
D'ailleurs j'irais bien survoler les caféiers ce soir, pour la Xème fois! Et avec les violons..!


C'est parti..


----------



## tirhum (3 Février 2011)

Edouard Glissant&#8230;


----------



## boninmi (3 Février 2011)

Maria Schneider .


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2011)

boninmi a dit:


> Maria Schneider .



j'ai failli m'en étouffé


----------



## 'chon (3 Février 2011)

Ben oui..


----------



## WebOliver (6 Février 2011)

Gary Moore.


----------



## Picouto (6 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]lWp-Mazmf88[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2011)

Lemmy est toujours vivant :style:


----------



## Picouto (6 Février 2011)

Live fast and die old !


----------



## jpmiss (7 Février 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Lemmy est toujours vivant :style:


Yves Duteil aussi


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2011)

Andrée Chedid.


----------



## Luc G (7 Février 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Andrée Chedid.



Un vrai et grand écrivain : j'ai oublié ses poèmes mais pas l'impression qu'ils m'avaient laissée il y a bien longtemps (ou Mathieu Chedid n'était pas connu, ou je n'avais pas fait le lien) : pas le temps de réfléchir pour essayer d'expliquer, disons, le contraire exact du sentimalisme bêtifiant tout en mettant au plus haut le sentiment, et des poèmes pleins de chair, vivants.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Février 2011)

Tura Satana...

[YOUTUBE]dv7SDuCjJII[/YOUTUBE]

 R. I. P. Mum...   :love:


----------



## teo (9 Février 2011)

Ah, Varla dans _Faster, Pussycat! Kill! Kill!_ :love:


----------



## alèm (15 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]x8cFdZyWOOs[/YOUTUBE]
Mort du pianiste de jazz George Shearing​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Février 2011)

J'ai eu peur! J'ai cru que c'était Sarah Vaughan la défunte!


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2011)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> J'ai eu peur! J'ai cru que c'était Sarah Vaughan la défunte!



toi, je te garantis que la prochaine fois que je remonte à Amiens, tu vas goûter la Somme (ou des Leffe on verra)


----------



## Luc G (21 Février 2011)

En tous cas, l'interprétation de Sarah Vaughan sur ce morceau est vraiment magique : chaque fois que je l'écoute, je me sens obligé de l'écouter au moins trois fois de suite.


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2011)

c'est exponentiel donc&#8230;


----------



## Luc G (21 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> c'est exponentiel donc


Je me suis laissé emporter par mon élan


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Février 2011)

*Jean Larteguy*


----------



## Luc G (23 Février 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Jean Larteguy*



Il avait surtout l'image d'un raconteur de guerres (l'indochine, etc.) et par association avec les titres de ses livres (les mercenaires, les centurions) un côté un brin douteux.
Mais pour moi, c'est l'écrivain, pas immense mais bien loin d'être nul et d'être vide, des "Baladins de la Margeride". Il était de vers chez moi, y était longtemps revenu et ce bouquin (les baladins de la Margeride) fleurait la nostalgie à plein nez. Ce n'est pas un grand bouquin mais un de ces bouquins dont j'ai gardé, sans la moindre honte, le goût. D'ailleurs, j'ai commencé à le relire tout à l'heure. J'en suis vers le milieu, la partie où on retrouve le Lartéguy qui parle des correspondants de guerre. Mais je sais que je vais bientôt retrouver Timothée et sa barrique de vin et tout le village autour et que j'y retrouverai le goût d'un monde perdu qui n'a jamais vraiment existé mais qui est pourtant un souvenir partagé.

Dans ce bouquin, il parle un peu de son oncle :
"C'était un évèque sans diocèse. On lui avait donné du violet parce qu'il passait pour fort savant, qu'il connaissait le grec, l'hébreu, l'araméen et quelque peu l'arabe. Il avait découvert, dans les vieux manuscrits qu'il compulsait, suffisamment de contradictions pour le rendre sceptique, agnostique, et tolérant, sauf à l'égard de quelques savants de la même discipline avec lesquels il poursuivait d'interminables querelles que le temps et l'éloignement ne faisait que renforcer."
Je le soupçonnerai presque (mais je peux me tromper : je ne le connaissais pas du tout sinon de vue) d'avoir voulu faire son autoportrait dans cette phrase sans avoir l'air d'y toucher : son oncle était réellement spécialiste des langues du moyen-orient et sa version de la bible (il avait assuré toute la traduction) est une référence et les notes pleines de cette tolérance dont parle Lartéguy.

Je ne suis pas du tout sûr que nous ayons partagé beaucoup d'idées (je n'ai même pas cherché à le savoir d'ailleurs) mais je sais en le lisant que nous avons partagé des paysages et l'humain qui va avec et que les Baladins de la Margeride continueront à me parler. Certains diront que c'est de la complaisance régionaliste mais l'universel est aussi au coin du feu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2011)

Luc G a dit:


> Il était de vers chez moi



Toi aussi, tu es de Maisons-Alfort (qui est aussi mon "fief familial &#8230; Mon grand-père est venu s'y installer moins d'un an après que Larteguy (qui s'appelait encore Osty à cette époque) y soit né, et c'est là que j'ai grandi, j'y ai vécu jusqu'à ce que je rencontre celle qui allait devenir ma femme) ?


----------



## Luc G (24 Février 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Toi aussi, tu es de Maisons-Alfort (qui est aussi mon "fief familial  Mon grand-père est venu s'y installer moins d'un an après que Larteguy (qui s'appelait encore Osty à cette époque) y soit né, et c'est là que j'ai grandi, j'y ai vécu jusqu'à ce que je rencontre celle qui allait devenir ma femme) ?



Non, je ne suis pas de Maison-Alfort ni même de la région parisienne. Mais si Lartéguy était né par là, ces racines familiales étaient en Lozère. Je l'ai donc un peu annexé  Mais je suis sûr qu'il me pardonnera car il se sentait bien un peu Lozérien. Dans les Baladins, il dit d'ailleurs (bien sûr ce n'est pas une autobiographie mais quand même), je cite de mémoire : "je suis né deux fois la première à Paris " et il parle de sa "seconde naissance" juste avant la fête de la barrique de Timothée, du côté du fictif Marmeize, en Lozère, au bord de la truyère. Longtemps il avait une maison à l'entrée d'Aumont et il amenait des célébrités parisiennes du journal "Le Monde" par exemple balader là-bas, sur le causse Méjean ou ailleurs.

Une citation que je pique sur un forum lozérien de son bouquin "Si tu reviens en Margeride" :

"Si tu pars à la découverte de la Margeride comme un touriste condamné à date fixe aux vacances forcées et non comme en pélerin qui s'est longuement préparé à cette quête, avec ferveur, tu risques de ne jamais la trouver. Tu pourras te munir de cartes et de boussoles, de guides bleus et verts, tu n'en verras pas grand chose, même si tu évites les grandes nationales, même si comme moi tu y as passé les années de ton enfance, qui gardent le parfum des foins coupés, des genévriers et ce goût de cerise des premiers baisers.

Par des chemins étroits bordés de frênes rabougris, tu longeras des étendues grises, pelées où paissent de rares troupeaux. Tu croiseras des fermes hostiles enfoncées dans la terre, près de tas de fumier que picorent les poules et des chiens faméliques aboieront sur ton passage.[...] 
Tu pourras traverser la Margeride et n'en rien voir."


----------



## alèm (24 Février 2011)

un peu comme Hiroshima, quoi&#8230; 

ceci dit, moi, je l'ai vu la Margeride&#8230; je l'ai surtout ressenti.


----------



## boninmi (24 Février 2011)

Luc G a dit:


> Tu pourras traverser la Margeride et n'en rien voir.


Voir même l'Ardèche.


----------



## Pamoi (25 Février 2011)

Quant à ne rien voir de Marguerite lorsqu'elle est dans la dèche, j'ose même pas y penser ....  

Tura Santana nous a quittés ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Quant à ne rien voir de Marguerite lorsqu'elle est dans la dèche, j'ose même pas y penser ....
> 
> Tura Santana nous a quittés ...



tu gagnes à être connu toi... si si...  :sleep:



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tura Satana... (4 février)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]dv7SDuCjJII[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> R. I. P. Mum...   :love:


----------



## Pamoi (26 Février 2011)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> tu gagnes à être connu, bel éphèbe mystérieux... :love:



oui, je sais ... sous des dehors rugueux, je suis un type formidable ... on me le dit souvent 

Désolé pour le double post :rose:  _(mes plus plates excuses à tout les ayant-droits et aux lecteurs)_


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> ... on me le dit souvent...



ton miroir ? :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Février 2011)

Nan, ta mère. 



Arh arh arh hin hin.


----------



## inkclub (28 Février 2011)

*Suze Rotolo, première muse de Bob Dylan*


----------



## WebOliver (28 Février 2011)

Annie Girardot.

[YOUTUBE]lhq-6CyT2nI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]u--WgRaSXEQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## inkclub (28 Février 2011)

*Décès de Frank Buckles dernier vétéran américain de la Première guerre mondiale *


----------



## boninmi (28 Février 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> *Suze Rotolo, première muse de Bob Dylan*


Suze Rotolo a écrit "A Freewheelin' Time, A Memoir of Greenwich Village in the Sixties", traduit en français sous le titre "Le Temps des Possibles, Greenwich Village, les années 1960", chez naïve. L'article cité ne le mentionne pas, dommage.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2011)

..




..​


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Février 2011)

DocEvil a dit:


> ..
> ..​


Elle ne boira plus, elle ne fumera plus, elle ne draguera plus, mais... elle ne causera plus non plus !


----------



## Romuald (1 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2011)

Nate Dogg.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Mars 2011)

Maitre Capello

http://www.20minutes.fr/article/691601/media-maitre-capello-mort

Le langage SMS va-t-il gagné ?

:hein:


----------



## tirhum (22 Mars 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> Le langage SMS va-t-il gagné ?
> 
> :hein:


_[Mode Maître Capello] _gagne*r*..._ [/Mode Maître Capello]_


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> _[Mode Maître Capello] _gagne*r*..._ [/Mode Maître Capello]_



SHAME ON ME ! :rateau::rose:

Merci tirhum


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mars 2011)

**gKatarn fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis, pour lui mettre la honte*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mars 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> Maitre Capello



Je garderai en mémoire et en mon cur sa phrase la plus célèbre : "Enculer ; anagramme de Lucerne."


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Mars 2011)

*Elizabeth Taylor*


----------



## boninmi (24 Mars 2011)

L'Auvergnat.


----------



## teo (25 Mars 2011)

from ltp-m


boninmi a dit:


> L'Auvergnat.



[DM]x49jpm_brassens-chanson-pour-l-auvergnat_music[/DM]

avant l'expo Brassens ce dimanche à la Cité de la Musique.

Je n'ai jamais été grand fan de Brassens, mais ce morceau est une perle... et cet Auvergnat, j'espère qu'il aura trouvé son père éternel


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mars 2011)

*Paul Baran*


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Paul Baran*


Rien à cirer.


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mars 2011)

DocEvil a dit:


> Rien à cirer.



confusion mentale ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> confusion mentale ?


Non. Trait d'esprit. Je sais, ça ne court pas les posts


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mars 2011)

DocEvil a dit:


> Non. Trait d'esprit. Je sais, ça ne court pas les posts



tout comme la modestie, d'ailleurs...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Mars 2011)

tout comme il n'est pas évident pour Lemmytout le monde de comprendre un trait d'esprit au 1er coup d'oeil...


----------



## Nobody (29 Mars 2011)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> tout comme il n'est pas évident pour Lemmytout le monde de comprendre un trait d'esprit au 1er coup d'oeil...



Ça sent le vécu.


----------



## Nephou (4 Avril 2011)

Calvin Russel


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Avril 2011)

Fèche 

Vu à Chateau Arnoux y'a quelques années

Une voix, une guitare, et une bouteille de Johnny Walker au pied du tabouret 

J'ai 3/4 albums de lui

R.I.P


----------



## thunderheart (5 Avril 2011)

Nephou a dit:


> Calvin Russel



Shit


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Avril 2011)

*Sidney Lumet*


----------



## macinside (3 Mai 2011)

Patrick Roy député métalleux


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2011)

Oussama ben Laden

1957 - 2011

Chef terroriste international.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Mai 2011)

c'est bien... des fois que quelqu'un soit passé à coté !


----------



## jugnin (3 Mai 2011)

Cest qui ?


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2011)

un revendeur de mobylette


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Mai 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Cest qui ?



Kate ?


----------



## boninmi (3 Mai 2011)

J'avais apprécié que personne n'en parle 
Qu'on lui ait donné comme nom de code celui d'un grand chef indien n'est pas à l'honneur des USA.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2011)

boninmi a dit:


> J'avais apprécié que personne n'en parle
> Qu'on lui ait donné comme nom de code celui d'un grand chef indien n'est pas à l'honneur des USA.



Ben, ce type a quand même marqué ces dix dernières années (et puis il était fort à cache-cache).

Sinon, j'ai eu la même réaction pour le nom de l'opération... le bon goût et le Pentagone.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2011)

Dire qu'il a accedé à la sainteté le même jour que Jean Paul


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mai 2011)

Qui?


----------



## macinside (4 Mai 2011)

kate


----------



## Karle (4 Mai 2011)

macinside a dit:


> kate



:modo::modo:


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mai 2011)

Nioub


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Nioub



Ah ? Il est mort quand


----------



## tirhum (20 Mai 2011)

Après Frazetta l'année dernière...
Encore un grand nom de l'illustration et des comics qui disparaît... 
Jeff Jones... 




Clic image&#8230;​


----------



## Jose Culot (22 Mai 2011)

Le "chanteur fantaisiste" français Ricet Barrier, un des derniers  représentants du music-hall à la française, est décédé samedi près de  Clermont-Ferrand, à l'âge de 78 ans


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2011)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Le "chanteur fantaisiste" français Ricet Barrier, un des derniers  représentants du music-hall à la française, est décédé samedi près de  Clermont-Ferrand, à l'âge de 78 ans



La voix de Barbapapa !


----------



## Romuald (23 Mai 2011)

Bien oublié le pauvre Ricet Barrier. Pourtant il est à l'auteur de quelques uns des grands succès des Frères Jacques. Seulement la je vous parle d'un temps...

D'ailleurs pour moi ce n'est pas la voix de Barbapapa mais celle de 
Colargol, 
L'ours qui chante en Fa, en Sol, 
En do dièse en mi bémol


----------



## Grug (23 Mai 2011)

Paul Gillon


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2011)

Yves Perrousseaux

Toute une époque où je commençais à formaliser mes connaissances en PAO


----------



## teo (25 Mai 2011)

:/ 
Quand on me demande ingénument par quel logiciel commencer pour faire de la PAO et de la mise en page  je renvoie en général sur ses livres, bonne base pour savoir de quoi on parle.



_Allez, une esperluette pour la route pour le Monsieur de la 5 !_


----------



## tirhum (28 Mai 2011)

:hein:

Gil Scott-Heron...


----------



## teo (28 Mai 2011)

frakk.
He was good.


[YOUTUBE]rGaRtqrlGy8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Juin 2011)

*Jorge Semprun*


----------



## boninmi (10 Juin 2011)

Claude Léveillée.

[YOUTUBE]3I5OiyI53AU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## duracel (23 Juin 2011)

Spider-Man


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Juin 2011)

duracel a dit:


> Spider-Man



Baygon wins.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Baygon wins.



Je te rappelle que les araignées ne sont pas des insectes, ce ne sont même pas des uniramés, mais des arthropodes biramés appartenant au sous embranchement des chelicérates (classe : Arachnida). Cladistiquement parlant, elles sont donc plus proches des crustacés que des insectes, donc, la mayonaise semble mieux convenir que le Baygon®&#8482; !


----------



## inkclub (24 Juin 2011)

*Christiane Desroches-Noblecourthttp://www.lexpress.fr/actualites/1...-christiane-desroches-noblecourt_1006087.html*


----------



## thunderheart (24 Juin 2011)

Voir la pièce jointe 62352


----------



## Fìx (24 Juin 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 62352



Oh merde!


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Juin 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Oh merde!


C'est ce que ma femme disait


----------



## 'chon (24 Juin 2011)

:love:
​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juin 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Oh merde!



Oui. Merde !


----------



## thunderheart (25 Juin 2011)

Je l'aimais bien Peter Falk, dans son personnage de Columbo, dans les films de Cassavettes, Capra...


----------



## boninmi (25 Juin 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Oui. Merde !


D'un autre côté, hein, il paraît qu'il avait du mal à reconnaître sa femme. 
 Alors maintenant, où il est 





			
				Bernard Dimey a dit:
			
		

> ... au ciel, à présent, du moins je l'espère


 il a peut-être retrouvé la mémoire 





			
				Bernard Dimey a dit:
			
		

> ... avec son taxi


----------



## da capo (25 Juin 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Je l'aimais bien Peter Falk, dans son personnage de Columbo, dans les films de Cassavettes, Capra...



Columbo a toujours été un admirable somnifère pour moi.

Hier soir, j'ai essayé à nouveau, ben ça marche toujours.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2011)

Peter Falk, je trouve extrèmement réducteur de le ramener à Colombo, regardez donc ce soir sur France 4 les deux épisodes des aventuriers du monde perdu, où il a un rôle de composition assez impressionnant (d'ailleurs, sans lui, le film devient totalement insipide).

Non, je pense que Colombo a ruiné sa carrière d'acteur, il avait l'étoffe pour devenir un des monstres sacrés d'Hollywood, mais Colombo l'a enfermé dans une cage dont il n'a jamais pu sortir !


----------



## da capo (25 Juin 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, je pense que Colombo a ruiné sa carrière d'acteur, il avait l'étoffe pour devenir un des monstres sacrés d'Hollywood, mais Colombo l'a enfermé dans une cage dont il n'a jamais pu sortir !



ceci dit, c'est parfait pour s'endormir


----------



## boninmi (25 Juin 2011)

da capo a dit:


> ceci dit, c'est parfait pour s'endormir


Ton avatar ne suffit pas ?


----------



## da capo (25 Juin 2011)

même si j'ai tendance à m'endormir devant macgé, non, je n'emmène pas mon mac au lit


----------



## Madalvée (25 Juin 2011)

Il paraît que notre vision de lui est faussée du fait des multiples diffusions de Colombo, aux States cet épisode n'est qu'un petit passage de sa carrière.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2011)

Madalvée a dit:


> Il paraît que notre vision de lui est faussée du fait des multiples diffusions de Colombo, aux States cet épisode n'est qu'un petit passage de sa carrière.



Un "petit passage" qui n'aura duré, il est vrai, que 35 ans (de 1968, tournage du premier épisode à 2003, tournage du 69ème et dernier)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juin 2011)

A venir.


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Juin 2011)

*c'est pour demain !*


----------



## boninmi (30 Juin 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> A venir.





TimeCapsule a dit:


> *c'est pour demain !*


Oh ! On sort du sujet ! :mouais:
Le Minitel n'est pas encore mort, et les retraités pas tous !


----------



## tirhum (30 Juin 2011)

boninmi a dit:


> Oh ! On sort du sujet ! :mouais:
> Le Minitel n'est pas encore mort, et* les retraités pas tous* !


Provocation habituelle...
Quand on connaît le loustic, on ne s'étonne plus...


----------



## thunderheart (1 Juillet 2011)

3615 Code ULLA


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Juillet 2011)

*Cy Twombly*


----------



## morphoas (6 Juillet 2011)

[YOUTUBE]69cJxkGirvs[/YOUTUBE]​
...and the beat goes on.....AND THE BEAT GOES ON !

OOOH YEAH !​


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Cy Twombly*



J'ai vu ça. C'est triste.  Mais faut bien laisser de la place pour les jeunes


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2011)

1... 2... 3... Go



> Postmortem, the most handsome guild on Shattered Hand!


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Juillet 2011)

*peine d'argent n'est pas mortelle...*


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juillet 2011)

Ca lui fera les pieds


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Juillet 2011)

*Roland Petit*


----------



## boninmi (14 Juillet 2011)

François Grisoni.


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Juillet 2011)

*Eliott Handler*  (surtout les filles!)


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Juillet 2011)

*Amy Winehouse*


----------



## boninmi (23 Juillet 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Amy Winehouse*


No rehab'


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juillet 2011)

Tiens j'étais persuadé qu'elle était déjà morte depuis au moins 5 ans...


----------



## patlek (23 Juillet 2011)

A 27 ans.

C' est l' age fatidique (Une malédiction??!!!?) chez certains rockeurs brulant leur vie.

Jim Morisson: décédé a l' age de 27 ans
Janis Joplin Décédée a l' age de 27 ans
Jimmy Hendrix Décédé a l' age de 27 ans aussi.

Et

Amy Winehouse Décédée a l' age de 27 ans.


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juillet 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Amy Winehouse*



 fait chier

L'a quel âge Pete Doherty ?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juillet 2011)

patlek a dit:


> A 27 ans.
> 
> C' est l' age fatidique (Une malédiction??!!!?) chez certains rockeurs brulant leur vie.
> 
> ...



T'as oublié Kurt Kobain.
En revanche Ian Curtis a fait son intéressant en se pendant a 24 ans.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juillet 2011)

Et pendant ce temps, Johnny s'accroche.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juillet 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> L'a quel âge Pete Doherty ?



Qui?


----------



## gKatarn (23 Juillet 2011)

Euh, comment s'appelle t'elle déjà ? 


Ah oui, çà me revient :













KATE !!!  :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Juillet 2011)

Middleton?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juillet 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'as oublié Kurt Kobain.
> En revanche Ian Curtis a fait son intéressant en se pendant a 24 ans.



Alors que Claude François avait attendu l'âge de 39 ans pour passer l'arme à gauche. Preuve qu'il n'avait pas la "rock attitude".


----------



## boninmi (24 Juillet 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Alors que Claude François avait attendu l'âge de 39 ans pour passer l'arme à gauche. Preuve qu'il n'avait pas la "rock attitude".


Amy a juste été cohérente. Pas de désintox.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Juillet 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'as oublié Kurt Kobain.
> En revanche Ian Curtis a fait son intéressant en se pendant a 24 ans.


Et Brian Jones, Et Alan Wilson, et Robert Johnson&#8230;

http://www.slate.fr/story/26697/rock-un-coup-de-vieux-pour-le-club-des-27

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h55 ----------




patlek a dit:


> A 27 ans.
> 
> C' est l' age fatidique (Une malédiction??!!!?) chez certains rockeurs brulant leur vie.
> 
> ...


ça marche pas. Son prénom ne commence pas par un J.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juillet 2011)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> ça marche pas. Son prénom ne commence pas par un J.



Elle aurait s'appeler Jaimie. On aurait même pû alors l'appeler Super Jaimie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2011)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> ça marche pas. Son prénom ne commence pas par un J.



Par contre, si JJSS était mort 10 ans plus tôt, il l'aurait au moins eu dans le désordre !


----------



## WebOliver (31 Juillet 2011)

[YOUTUBE]HdsHfZG19HM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Août 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Dan Peek


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Août 2011)

Takeshi Miyaji


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Août 2011)

Henri Tisot


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Henri Tisot



Mince, c'est les pigeons, qui vont exulter !


----------



## vovaisdead (8 Août 2011)

*Charlie Bauer*


[YOUTUBE]wxJ1rVWdsCQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Luc G (19 Août 2011)

Raoul Ruiz, le cinéaste chilien

On en a parlé un peu plus ces temps-ci avec "les mystères de Lisbonne" qui donne une bonne idée de son art : sur un sujet de feuilleton, faire un feuilleton mais aussi une oeuvre formelle et bien d'autres choses.

Il avait (brillamment) touché à Proust (le temps retrouvé), à Klossovski (hypothèse du tableau volé : un bijou pour ceux qui n'ont pas peur des films sans action , et pourtant avec Jean Reno), inventé avec "les 3 couronnes du matelot", etc.

Un inventeur, précisément, exubérant parfois, jamais brouillon malgré sa boulimie.
Sûr qu'il me manquera


----------



## macinside (19 Août 2011)

http://www.lexpress.fr/culture/livre/bd/jean-tabary-dessinateur-d-iznogoud-est-mort_1022380.html


----------



## teo (14 Septembre 2011)

DJ Mehdi

_Lucky Boy_ is gone :/


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Septembre 2011)

Walter Bonatti


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2011)

Gilles Chaillet... 
Il devait être présent au festival où j'étais le week-end dernier...


----------



## Nephou (15 Septembre 2011)

Ben mince&#8230; je ne compte plus mes heures passées au sein des phylactères et dessins de _Vasco_


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Septembre 2011)

*Sergio Bonelli*


----------



## CRISPEACE (6 Octobre 2011)

Steve jobs...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Octobre 2011)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Steve jobs...


Jamais je n'aurais cru que ce thread que j'avais créé il y a longtemps accueillerait cette nouvelle ... une bien triste nouvelle parmi tout un lot de tristes nouvelles !
J'admirais cet homme et son discours à l'université de Stanford résonne encore dans ma mémoire ... repose en paix !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2011)

Overhead in heaven


----------



## jpmiss (6 Octobre 2011)

Göksin Sipahioglu

Charles Napier


----------



## 'chon (6 Octobre 2011)

_Rip_​
[YOUTUBE]99phlP_e2Rw[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Picouto (6 Octobre 2011)

Y a pas de justice !


----------



## Madalvée (7 Octobre 2011)

Johnny est mort ? Ouksekvouzavévuça ?


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2011)

Chaque génération a les deuils qu&#8217;elle mérite.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Octobre 2011)

Dennis MacAlistair Ritchie.


----------



## boninmi (17 Octobre 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Dennis MacAlistair Ritchie.



L'article du Monde qui lui est consacré.


----------



## thunderheart (17 Octobre 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Dennis MacAlistair Ritchie.



/* Bye Bye World program */
#include<stdio.h>
main()
{
    printf("Bye Bye World");
}


----------



## Nephou (20 Octobre 2011)

Roger Tallon
1929 &#8211; 2011 &#8224;


----------



## macinside (20 Octobre 2011)

Oh merde  Un désigner qui a changer nos vies


----------



## jpmiss (21 Octobre 2011)

Après un constructeur d'ordinateurs voilà maintenant qu'un designer "a changé nos vies"...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Après un constructeur d'ordinateurs voilà maintenant qu'un designer "a changé nos vies"...



Ben en fait, si on y réfléchis, tous ceux qui font quelque chose changent la vie d'un plus ou moins grand nombre d'autres personnes (si si, même les anesthésistes ), nombre qui est plus ou moins directement proportionnel à la publicité qui a entouré l'action de celui qui a fait, alors ce genre de propos : "_un gné gné gné qui a changé nos vies_", c'est un peu de l'enfonçage de portes ouvertes, non ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (23 Octobre 2011)

*Jean Amadou*


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2011)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> *Jean Amadou*



Mince, c'était le dernier du club des chansonniers, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> Oh merde  Un désigner qui a changer nos vies



C'est pas lui qu'a fait le TGV sud-est ? En tout cas si c'est lui je le remercie pas pour les fauteuils et je plains ceux qui prennent ce train souvent... Il a sans doute changé leurs vies en les rendant abonnés au kiné ! 

Sinon ses montres pour Lip par contre, très sympas.


----------



## teo (25 Octobre 2011)

&#8230; pour avoir commencé à utiliser le TGV au milieu des années 80 sur Nîmes-Paris, le confort des sièges m'importait peu (et il a évolué depuis&#8230 comparé au bénéfice de la différence de durée de voyage. Et la sensation, la sensation comparée à un Corail ! 
Et un designer fait avec ce qu'on lui donne : je suis certain qu'avec un budget plus important par siège, il aurait pu faire confortable


----------



## macinside (25 Octobre 2011)

c'est lui qui c'était occuper du corail


----------



## inkclub (27 Octobre 2011)

octobre noir pour l'informatique
*Décès de John McCarthy, pionnier de l'intelligence artificielle*



@+


----------



## Grug (29 Octobre 2011)

Robert Lamoureux

[YOUTUBE]U24g1cOwnI0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Octobre 2011)

Grug a dit:


> Robert Lamoureux



Oh m Le canard n'est plus vivant


----------



## Jose Culot (29 Octobre 2011)

Je l'aimais bien....Quels souvenirs !


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Octobre 2011)

.....  .....


----------



## 'chon (1 Novembre 2011)

c'est horriiiiiible..!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2011)

Joe Frazier.


----------



## thunderheart (9 Novembre 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Joe Frazier.



'suis KO :mouais:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Novembre 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Dennis MacAlistair Ritchie.



C'est marrant qu'un mec comme lui, à la base d'un langage dont lui et ses dérivés sont sans doutes les plus utilisés dans le monde du développement et d'un système, dont les fondement sont ceux d'OSX et est un exemple encore des années plus tard, n'a pas eu autant d'éloge qu'un intégrateur comme Steve. un peu comme le cuisinier qui reçoit les étoiles alors que l'agriculteur/éleveur apportant la matière première n'est lui jamais reconnu.


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Novembre 2011)

*une bien triste nouvelle pour certains...*


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Novembre 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *une bien triste nouvelle pour certains...*



En tout cas, Irina va sûrement recevoir des coups de tél, parce que là, Marianne s'est un poil plantée sur le floutage de son N°


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Novembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En tout cas, Irina va sûrement recevoir des coups de tél, parce que là, Marianne s'est un poil plantée sur le floutage de son N°



t'as donc vérifié ?

coquin, va ! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Novembre 2011)

Vérifié quoi ? À moins d'avoir des peaux de saucisson devant les yeux, son n° est aussi lisible que s'ils ne l'avaient pas flouté, pas besoin de vérifier quoi que ce soit, il suffit de savoir lire


----------



## Madalvée (19 Novembre 2011)

De toutes façon même avec Zahia on risque rien.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Novembre 2011)

Euh ! Les gars, ici c'est le thread "post-mortem" et non pas "post-coïtum" !:mouais:
:rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Novembre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! Les gars, ici c'est le thread "post-mortem" et non pas "post-coïtum" !:mouais:
> :rateau:



ba, il est plus ou moins question de petite mort en finalité, non ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Novembre 2011)

Danièle Mitterand


----------



## Pamoi (22 Novembre 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Danièle Mitterand



ah bon ?? quel dommage :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> ah bon ?? quel dommage :sleep:



T'es un peu dur là, Pamoi. 

Elle a été résistante à 17 ans. Il s'avère que j'ai connu une vieille dame il y a 20 ans qui avait été dans le même réseau de résistance qu'elle.
Par contre ce que je ne comprendrai jamais c'est pourquoi, avec cet engagement indéniable, elle est restée fascinée par un homme auquel Pétain a remis la francisque et qui sur le plan privé lui a fait des cornes, et pas qu'un peu...

Le c&#339;ur a ses raisons dit-on.


----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> ah bon ?? quel dommage :sleep:



toi, ils ne seront pas nombreux à te regretter :sleep:


aie un peu de classe, fais en sorte qu'il n'y en ait aucun.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Par contre ce que je ne comprendrai jamais c'est pourquoi, avec cet engagement indéniable, elle est restée fascinée par un homme auquel Pétain a remis la francisque



Bon, c'est avec des fragments comme ça qu'on déforme l'histoire ! Mieux vaut ne rien dire qu'en citer un petit bout qui, sorti de son contexte, est de nature à fausser l'idée qu'on se fait des gens

En 1940, presque tout le monde y croyait, à Pétain, et Mitterrand, sa francisque il l'a eu pour son travail pour obtenir la libération des prisonniers de guerre français, rien d'inavouable, mais ensuite, il a fait comme bien d'autres, il a compris son erreur, et il a connu Danièle parce qu'ils faisaient, à ce moment, partie du même réseau de résistance, et pour te citer l'anecdote, elle n'a appris qu'il s'appelait Mitterrand que le jour où ils se sont mariés, jusque là elle croyait qu'il s'appelait Morland, ce qui n'était que son "nom de guerre".

Après, il y a bien sûr à redire à propos de Tonton, mais s'il a fini par devenir socialiste, c'est bien grâce à elle !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2011)

Ah que c'est beau la discipline de parti !


----------



## Romuald (23 Novembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> .../...
> Après, il y a bien sûr à redire à propos de Tonton, mais s'*il a fini par devenir socialiste*, c'est bien grâce à elle !


P 77, notre maître es blagues à tous


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Novembre 2011)

Bon...

Ben on va déplacer ce post dans la section "ca va partir en vrille"

Parce que ... franchement... non, laissez tomber


L


----------



## Nephou (23 Novembre 2011)

Yep, il est temps de passer à autre chose&#8230;


----------



## Pamoi (23 Novembre 2011)

Paul Motian, batteur de jazz. 

Sena Jurinac, cantatrice.


----------



## Romuald (23 Novembre 2011)

Montserrat Figueras

[YOUTUBE]11xLFw3QbMQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Novembre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Montserrat Figueras​


... la mélancolie est à présent orpheline...


----------



## Pamoi (23 Novembre 2011)

Élisabeth de Luxembourg


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> On vous a demandé de passer à autre chose, faites-le !...


Ouais ! En plus, c'est MON thread !:rateau:
Je me disais justement que si j'avais dû mourir aujourd'hui, mon annonce post-mortem serait passée totalement inaperçue dans le fatras ... je ne m'en serai jamais remis !
:love:
ps : bande de nases !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2011)

Plus léger, c'est une mort annoncée


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Novembre 2011)

*Ken Russell*


----------



## Madalvée (29 Novembre 2011)

Staline


----------



## Powerdom (29 Novembre 2011)

Oui sa fille. J'ignorais d'ailleurs qu'elle était réfugiée aux états unis....


----------



## Pamoi (29 Novembre 2011)

il est interdit de dire que Robert Party est mort ??????? (il est pas pire que Staline et la femme à Mitterrand, que je sache)

*ROBERT PARTY EST MORT*


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2011)

Non, non. Enfin je crois pas.
Allez.

Robert PARTY est mort le 20 novembre dernier. Il était né en 1924. Né et mort à Marseille. C'était un comédien et acteur français. Pamoi nous a annoncé sa mort mais malencontreusement son message a été effacé un peu vite dans un nettoyage du fil suite à un débat polémique sur François Mitterrand.

J'avoue que je ne connaissais pas Robert PARTY. Je suis pas un grand cinéphile comme Pamoi mais en cherchant à voir quelle tête il avait, son visage m'est revenu de très loin. Apparemment il a surtout joué des seconds rôles.

Voilà. C'est bon maintenant ? 

PS : c'est vrai que la mort de la fille de Staline n'a engendré aucun débat polémique sur son Pôpô ! 

Bon ben tentons un p'tit coup à la Georges Marchais : Avec Staline le bilan de l'URSS était globalement positif.

Mouais. C'est tellement énorme que ça fait plus réagir personne en fait...


----------



## Pamoi (29 Novembre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Voilà. C'est bon maintenant ?


pas certain. on ne sait jamais, ici tout peut arriver.



IVANOE a dit:


> PS : c'est vrai que la mort de la fille de Staline n'a engendré aucun débat polémique sur son Pôpô !


pas certain. on ne sait jamais, ici tout peut arriver.

la fille à Staline est morte ??? Ah bon ?? Quel dommage :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> la fille à Staline est morte ??? Ah bon ?? Quel dommage :sleep:



Ouaips enfin bon t'es dur Pamoi car c'était la fille du petit père des peuples dont le bilan sur l'URSS a été globalement positif.


----------



## Pamoi (29 Novembre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Ouaips enfin bon t'es dur Pamoi car c'était la fille du petit père des peuples dont le bilan sur l'URSS a été globalement positif.



C'est absolument vrai: hormis quelques petits détails de ci de là, le bilan est globalement positif. Comme il est vrai que Georges Marchais, quoiqu'on en pense, n'a jamais été estimé à sa juste valeur.


----------



## Jose Culot (30 Novembre 2011)

Chers visiteurs,
C'est avec émotion que nous vous annonçons la fermeture du site Megaupload Premium.&#8232;Ce fut une belle aventure mais il est temps pour nous de passer à autre chose.&#8232;Nous remercions toute l'équipe pour leur courage et leur générosité dont ils ont fait preuve depuis le début.&#8232;Merci à vous d'avoir vécu cette épopée avec nous.&#8232;Nous ne vendons pas le site et nous méprisons d'avance les sites clones qui se montront dans les jours qui viennent profitant sans courage du traffic acquis.
Portez vous bien !&#8232;L'équipe Megaupload Premium&#8232;


----------



## Nephou (30 Novembre 2011)

Ce Fil de discussion

_On verra s&#8217;il en advient quelque chose le troisième jour après sa fermeture_


----------



## KARL40 (5 Décembre 2011)

Socrates  Joueur de foot brésilien ... Et même beaucoup plus qu'un simple footeux ... Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, jetez un il  à la seconde partie de ce papier   http://www.sofoot.com/la-mort-de-socrates-150501.html


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (5 Décembre 2011)

Condoléances à sa famille et à son barman.


----------



## akegata (5 Décembre 2011)

Shingo Araki


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2011)

Le barman ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Décembre 2011)

supermoquette a dit:


> Le barman ???



Ben oui, il a perdu un de ses meilleurs clients


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Décembre 2011)

*Ladislas de Hoyos*


----------



## Nephou (9 Décembre 2011)

Le Joker orphelin


----------



## Madalvée (9 Décembre 2011)

C'est con, c'était mon jus de fruit préféré.


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Décembre 2011)

*Jacques Debary*


----------



## Nephou (14 Décembre 2011)

C&#8217;est vraiment trop injuste


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2011)

Roland Dubillard

RIP


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2011)

Cesaria Evora.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Décembre 2011)

*Václav Havel*


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Václav Havel*



20 mn de retard


----------



## thunderheart (18 Décembre 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Cesaria Evora.



So Bad


----------



## Madalvée (18 Décembre 2011)

Comme il ne sortait jamais sans sa brosse à dents, il n'a pas du être pris au dépourvu.
"Révolutions de 1989, que sont vos idéaux devenus ?".


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 20 mn de retard



pas au bon endroit...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> pas au bon endroit...



Ton décès à toi, ça relèvera bien de ce fil, parce que nous serons les seuls à faire la fête, mais celui d'un homme polique en vue, c'est de l'actualité !


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ton décès à toi, ça relèvera bien de ce fil, parce que nous serons les seuls à faire la fête, mais celui d'un homme polique en vue, c'est de l'actualité !



T'es un comique, toi ! 

Où as-tu vu que je pouvais poster *ici * ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Décembre 2011)

*Kim Jong Il*


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Kim Jong Il*


----------



## Madalvée (19 Décembre 2011)

Moi qui lui avais déjà acheté son cadeau de Noël


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Kim Jong Il*



he's not il anymore, he's dead now&#8230;


----------



## teo (19 Décembre 2011)

gloup gloup a dit:


>



Que quelqu'un puisse être attristé par la mort de ce salopard psychopathe, fils de salopard psychopathe et probablement père de salopard psychopathe m'intrigue au plus au point


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2011)

MAIS TU COMPRENDS PAS ! QUI VA REGARDER À DES TRUCS MAINTENANT ?!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Kim Jong Il*





gloup gloup a dit:


>





alèm a dit:


> he's not il anymore, he's dead now&#8230;





teo a dit:


> Que quelqu'un puisse être attristé par la mort de ce salopard psychopathe, fils de salopard psychopathe et probablement père de salopard psychopathe m'intrigue au plus au point




La tristesse est indescriptible, nous venons incontestablement de perdre un grand homme, un grand leader, personnellement j'aimais trop son style de gangster, sa façon de régulariser la situation de ceux qui s'opposaient  à son régime en les envoyant en camp de travail ou les faire exécuter&#8230;.

Il a établit un régime dictatorial en renforçant le culte de la personnalité de son père et de lui-même, mis en place un régime totalitaire avec priorité au budget des forces armées en ne se préoccupant pas du bien être de sa population. En tant que dirigeant suprême il pratiquait l'intervention directe dans des affaires de tout ordres, il pouvait également s'assurer de la production de fromages ou de chips dans le pays comme de se rendre sur un site pour constater l'avancement de travaux&#8230;

il avait un penchant pour le vin et les femmes. Malgré l'extrême pauvreté dans le pays Kim menait un style de vie de haut de gamme, berlines allemandes de luxe et plusieurs résidences privées. Régulièrement il menaçait le Japon et pratiquait le chantage à l'arme nucléaire, bref un grand Monsieur&#8230;.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2011)

Paraît qu'il adorait les langoustes aussi. Il est pitêtre mort d'une indigestion de langoustes ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2011)

3 smilles pour plaisanter, et voilà le résultat


----------



## patlek (19 Décembre 2011)

Par contre c' est tout de suite le bordel:

Kim jong 1 succede a kim jong 2 (çà va pas çà, c' est pas logique)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2011)

gloup gloup a dit:


> 3 smilles pour plaisanter, et voilà le résultat



3 malheureux smileys vus quand même 159 653 fois par les robots du réseau échelon !


----------



## jpmiss (19 Décembre 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Par contre c' est tout de suite le bordel:
> 
> Kim jong 1 succede a kim jong 2 (çà va pas çà, c' est pas logique)



C'est un compte à rebours: Kim Jong Il, Kim Jong Un, Kim Jong Oo, Ignition!


----------



## alèm (20 Décembre 2011)

[youtube]VJNBfBr-OGU[/youtube]

miss you Il, you was a dancefloor star !!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2011)

A propos des images des pleurs intarissables des nord-coréens :

Je reste à la fois interdit et fasciné devant ces images de la foule nord-coréenne en larmes, des présentatrices télé qui s'effondrent en annonçant la mort du cher leader. Cette hystérie collective à quoi tient-elle ? Sont-ils réellement tristes ? Est-ce qu'ils pleurent de façon mécanique par ce qu'ils savent qu'on les y oblige sous peine de sanctions ? Est-ce si simple de penser que c'est la seule contrainte qui engendre ces pleurs collectifs ? Pleurent-ils en réalité leur conditions de vies terribles dans cette dictature immonde par un effet de groupe qui les y entrainent ?

Que de questions auxquelles je n'ai pas le début d'un commencement de réponse. :mouais:
En tout cas c'est très impressionnant. Et quand même vachement bien foutu du côté propagandiste. Non pas que je crois que c'était un "cher leader" adoré par son peuple hein... :rateau:


----------



## patlek (20 Décembre 2011)

Ils pleurent, sans doute comme ils pleureraient un gourou ou une idole.

Je pensent qu' ils sont conditionnés, depuis l' enfance (Je ne vois pas vraiment d' autre explication)
Mais peut etre aussi que l' on ne nous montre pas tout, que toute la population ne pleure pas.
Il n' y a peut etre aucun journaliste étranger en corée du nord; c' est une communication maitrisé.

La présentatrice TV, si elle pleurait pas: virée. (çà m' étonnerait pas qu'il y ait un peu de çà aussi, et peut etre aussi pleurait elle sioncèrement)


----------



## boninmi (20 Décembre 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Ils pleurent


Les seuls qui peuvent s'y laisser prendre n'ont jamais vu un enfant se forcer à pleurer alors qu'il n'a pas mal.


----------



## patlek (20 Décembre 2011)

Attention, les enfants peuvent pleurer par mimétisme, en voyant les adultes pleurer.


----------



## boninmi (20 Décembre 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Attention, les enfants peuvent pleurer par mimétisme, en voyant les adultes pleurer.


On voit tout de suite s'ils font semblant.


----------



## patlek (20 Décembre 2011)

Ils n' ont meme pas besoin de faire semblant, des enfants qui voient leur parents pleurer, ils flippent assez rapidement, et ils s' y mettent sans controler.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2011)

Y'en a peut-être qui vont chialer en France. 

Regardez moi ça :
(je penche pour le canular mais sait-on jamais...  ) :

http://jjfrance.voila.net/index.html

http://juchefrance.org/

En tout cas s'ils sont 10 membres, y'en a alors 5 des RG !


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Décembre 2011)

Quand on voit l'organigramme, on voit le courage ! 

*organigramme*


----------



## gKatarn (20 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


>



C'est une blague tu crois pas? Des révolutionaires clandestins qui font... un site web !  Et répondent par mails aux demandes d'adhésion !!! Question clando on fait mieux.

Ou alors des agitateurs qui veulent foutre le bordel à l'extrème-gauche, mais a-t-elle réellement besoin de ça l'extrème-gauche ?  Elle s'auto-bordélise toute seule... 

Ou alors encore une bande de tarés !


----------



## gKatarn (20 Décembre 2011)

Ben c'est le _sait-on jamais_... C'est tellement énorme que çà pourrait bien être du 1er degré


----------



## Madalvée (20 Décembre 2011)

> e pensent qu' ils sont conditionnés, depuis l' enfance (Je ne vois pas vraiment d' autre explication)
> Mais peut etre aussi que l' on ne nous montre pas tout, que toute la population ne pleure pas.
> Il n' y a peut etre aucun journaliste étranger en corée du nord; c' est une communication maitrisé.



On se croirait revenu au 5 octobre&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2011)

En zappant sur iTélé je suis tombé sur des images montrant le cher Leader visitant un supermarché la semaine dernière et des femmes se recueillaient sur l'escalator qu'il avait emprunté... 

En ce qui concerne son plus jeune fils qui va succéder au dirigeant défunt, un cuisinier japonais qui travailla pour eux dit qu'il est la réplique exacte de son père...


----------



## Luc G (20 Décembre 2011)

Afin de ne pas en rester aux discours vides des journalistes impérialistes qui parlent de ce qu'ils ne connaissaient pas, je me permets de citer le biographe du grand leader Kim-il-Sung même si ça date un peu :
" Aujourd'hui, la Corée est devenue le "pays de Tcheullima". C'est un pays où il se passe encore des miracles chaque jour. Un paradis où les fleurs rouges du socialisme se sont épanouies. Un pays où les travailleurs prennent part au gouvernement, en fait comme en nom. Ici, exploitation et oppression ne signifient plus rien, un pays où les hommes savent ce que liberté et justice veulent dire ; le travail est synonyme de joie et d'honneur."

Je n'ai que le tome 1 souvenir de la fac (on organisait un cours UNESCO et on recevait des piles de propagande : livres du grand leader, journaux hagiographique (là où passait le grand leader, le blé poussait plus vite).

Si tant de gens n'en avaient pas souffert et en souffraient encore, on pourrait en rire (il faut d'ailleurs en rire, c'est aussi une défense). Ce n'est pas moi qui vais défendre le libéralisme ambiant mais du côté de Pyong-Yang, ça touchait au sublime. Espérons que le temps là comme ailleurs fera bouger les lignes.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2011)

Merci à toi Luc G pour ce message exclusif. Je regarde actuellement un reportage sur France 24 sur la RDPC et la disparition de Kim, édifiant.


----------



## Pamoi (22 Décembre 2011)

Jacob Goldman


----------



## Madalvée (22 Décembre 2011)

Mouais


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2011)

Madalvée a dit:


> Mouais



L'ONU c'est toujours le Machin finalement.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2011)

Cheetah


----------



## Romuald (28 Décembre 2011)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Cheetah



Sauf que...



> M. Rosen, qui avait tenté d'écrire une biographie de Cheetah, rappelle que plusieurs singes ont joué ce rôle, selon les besoins de chaque scène.
> 
> Le plus "authentique" d'entre eux est censé avoir été amené du Liberia aux Etats-Unis par un dresseur animalier en 1932, caché sous un manteau, à bord d'un vol de la compagnie Pan Am  qui n'avait pas encore ouvert une telle ligne à l'époque.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Sauf que...



Grillé en effet


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Janvier 2012)

*Bob Anderson*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Janvier 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Bob Anderson*



A ce sujet vous noterez que sur le Net, pour beaucoup de gens, ce mec n'a fait qu'un film : Star Wars !

le reste évidement ca compte pas !


----------



## alèm (3 Janvier 2012)

RIP la République de Hongrie


----------



## da capo (3 Janvier 2012)

erreur de fil


----------



## aCLR (3 Janvier 2012)

alèm a dit:


> RIP la République de Hongrie



La république a fait son temps


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2012)

alèm a dit:


> RIP la République de Hongrie



Depuis quelques temps déjà elle avait un goût lâche et des dirigeants toqués...
Ils n'ont jamais cru en Boudha et ils récoltent la peste maintenant. Manquerait plus que le prochain pape soit de là-bas. On l'appellera le pape.... Rika ? Après la papesse Jeanne ce serait drôle. Enfin presque.




:rateau:


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Janvier 2012)

*Ronald Searle*


----------



## Jose Culot (4 Janvier 2012)

Capitaine iglo.
L'acteur allemand Gerd Deutschmann, a incarné le _Captain Iglo_ de 2008 à 2011(Wikipédia)


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Capitaine iglo.
> L'acteur allemand Gerd Deutschmann, a incarné le _Captain Iglo_ de 2008 à 2011(Wikipédia)



C'est déjà passé kekpart hier, ça !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Pamoi (4 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> qui-est-ce??



Aucune idée ..... Anglo-saxon ?


----------



## Jose Culot (4 Janvier 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est déjà passé kekpart hier, ça !


Pt'et bien mais pas ici.
Bonne année Pascal.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Janvier 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> *erreur de fil ?
> 
> *Aucune idée ..... Anglo-saxon ?



il semble, en effet, qu'il ait les fils qui se touchent...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2012)

Si jamais c'est par là : > http://www.crafty-games.com/forum/index.php?topic=185.600


----------



## da capo (4 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Si jamais c'est par là : > http://www.crafty-games.com/forum/index.php?topic=185.600



Hein ?

C'est une histoire drôle ?

Tim curry est mort ? pas à ma connaissance.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Janvier 2012)

QUOI ? ah non ! 
on touche pas à Tim CURRY !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2012)

Des morts, encore des morts à Bagdad


----------



## aCLR (5 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Des morts, encore des morts à Bagdad


C'est pas plutôt de l'actualité ton post ?!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est pas plutôt de l'actualité ton post ?!



Dans leur cas, c'est du passé (jeudi passé, pas ce jeudi)


----------



## aCLR (5 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Dans leur cas, c'est du passé (jeudi passé, pas ce jeudi)



Rien compris

Par contre ce genre de news post-mortem poste-les dans _Actualités amusante ou pas_ plutôt qu'ici sinon demain on va se retrouver avec la voisine d'untel ou le cabot d'un autre.
Bref de parfaits inconnus dont je me contrefous quand je passe ici.


----------



## Jose Culot (8 Janvier 2012)

Kodak

http://www.boursier.com/actualites/...ve-en-bout-de-la-pellicule-12612.html?sitemap

Vive l'argentique.....!


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Kodak
> 
> http://www.boursier.com/actualites/...ve-en-bout-de-la-pellicule-12612.html?sitemap
> 
> Vive l'argentique.....!



n'avait qu'à pas inventer le numérique aussi


----------



## Madalvée (15 Janvier 2012)

Rosy Varte


----------



## Le Mascou (21 Janvier 2012)

Megaupload...


----------



## Pamoi (21 Janvier 2012)

Etta James


----------



## Madalvée (21 Janvier 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> Etta James



Proposition indécente, on est pas nécrophiles. Pis d'abord d'habitude c'est elles qu'ont mal à la tête.


----------



## Pamoi (21 Janvier 2012)

J'imagine sans peine que tu aurais préféré "la danse des canards", ou encore la B.O. de "La Chèvre", mais leurs auteurs n'ont pas encore droit de cité dans ce fil ...
Sincèrement navré


----------



## NED (22 Janvier 2012)

3 de mes 4 guppys....snif


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Janvier 2012)

NED a dit:


> 3 de mes 4 guppys....snif



Une solution : *Plein de guppys et autres...*


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Une solution : *Plein de guppys et autres...*



Très mauvais plan ! Quand il va verser ses daphnies séchées dans le Mac pour les nourrir, ça va faire des cours jus partout !


----------



## Jose Culot (23 Janvier 2012)

Macge à envoyé une expédition pour te ramener des guppys.

Bali Diving HD - YouTube


----------



## NED (24 Janvier 2012)

Merki, j'en ai racheté depuis. C'est pas moi qui pleure, ce sont les gamins... enterrement des poissons, cérémonial et tout. 

Ca me fait penser au "Bref On a enterré Croquette..." 

http://www.canalplus.fr/c-divertissement/pid3848-c-bref.html?tab=1-1&page=1


----------



## Pamoi (5 Février 2012)

Ben Gazzara


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> Ben Gazzara



Mince, le hero de "Run for your life" ! Il n'a pas couru assez vite, cette fois


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Février 2012)

*Christian Blachas *


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Février 2012)

*Antoni Tapies*


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Février 2012)

vrai ou faux 


*Kim Jung Un*


----------



## patlek (12 Février 2012)

Whitney Houston

http://www.20minutes.fr/people/878150-videos-whitney-houston-sommets-jusqu-enfer


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Février 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Whitney Houston
> 
> http://www.20minutes.fr/people/878150-videos-whitney-houston-sommets-jusqu-enfer


----------



## Madalvée (12 Février 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Whitney Houston
> 
> http://www.20minutes.fr/people/878150-videos-whitney-houston-sommets-jusqu-enfer



C'est malin, ça, elle va se retrouver avec guinsbarre qui va renouvelle ses propositions indécentes.


----------



## boninmi (12 Février 2012)

[DM]x3tun7_whitney-houston-i-will-always-love_music[/DM]


----------



## WebOliver (12 Février 2012)

En même temps, elle était déjà morte.


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2012)

John Severin... :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> John Severin... :hein:





> cet artiste,  est mort le 12 février 20122 à Denver.



Mais non, il n'est pas mort, il lui reste 18110 ans à vivre, c'est une niouze qui a du tomber dans un trou de l'espace-temps


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Février 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> John Severin... :hein:



Ouf, j'ai cru que c'était celui qui distille le rhum Séverin 

il a un petit goût de violette mmmmmm  :love:


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Février 2012)

*Georges-Henri Delauze*


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ce nom doit dire quelque chose à certains...
> *Georges-Henri Delauze*



Effectivement, tous les couvreurs du sud-ouest le connaissent


----------



## gKatarn (25 Février 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Georges-Henri Delauze*



Yep, tout à fait.


----------



## meskh (27 Février 2012)

Maurice André


----------



## boninmi (27 Février 2012)

Lina Romay


----------



## morphoas (2 Mars 2012)

Lucio Dalla


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2012)

_ma patience_


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2012)

Nephou a dit:


> _ma patience_


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2012)

D'avoir trop espér&#279;?


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Mars 2012)

Gérard Rinaldi


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Gérard Rinaldi



Oh m Un Problème de moins !


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mars 2012)

*Ralph McQuarrie*


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mars 2012)

*Pierre Tornade*


----------



## tirhum (10 Mars 2012)

Gir/Moebius...


----------



## thunderheart (10 Mars 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Gir/Moebius...



Ah merde


----------



## LeProf (10 Mars 2012)

Chiotte.....


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Mars 2012)

Franchement triste


----------



## Powerdom (10 Mars 2012)

Les maîtres du temps et cette incroyable histoire d'espace temps.


----------



## tirhum (10 Mars 2012)

"Disparition d&#8217;un géant : Moebius rejoint les étoiles"....


----------



## Romuald (10 Mars 2012)

Crabe de mUrde 



 l'artiste.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Mars 2012)

phoque !

Enfin... merci pour tout l'Artiste !


----------



## 'chon (11 Mars 2012)

[DM]video/xft3ps_moebius-transe-forme-stel-et-atan-la-ligne-qui-danse-4_creation[/DM]​


----------



## tatouille (11 Mars 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Gir/Moebius...



whouwa je suis choqué que personne ne parle de l'incal, metabarons (oui Moebius a ete la directe cause ), alien, de nombreux jeux de role, SF auteur, cinema livre, tv  (premiere association de jeux de role co-createur),  et ils placent blueberry comme sa seule influence, Moebius c'est comme Ennio Morricone

merde le concepte d'homeopute c'est lui et on y est (Jodorowsky n'a que suivi ses pensées)

[YOUTUBE]CpZjvbSC9_M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2012)

Et personne ne parle de Tron 
 ou de son influence sur miyazaki ainsi qu'une énorme parti de la SF


----------



## Lio70 (11 Mars 2012)

macinside a dit:


> Et personne ne parle de Tron


Tu m'as devance en n'etant pas encore au lit a cette heure 
Tron, film qui eut un faible succès a sa sortie probablement parce qu'il ne fut vraiment compris a l'époque que par les gamins de 12 ans (dont je faisais partie) ou les pros de l'informatique. Pour moi un film un film marquant et un de mes films de SF preferes.

Et oui, encore une grande perte.


----------



## thunderheart (11 Mars 2012)

[YOUTUBE]do-cvwBKfw8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## boodou (11 Mars 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Gir/Moebius...


----------



## Romuald (11 Mars 2012)

thunderheart a dit:


> superbe vidéo



Magnifique ! Sans compter qu'on savait vivre, à la télé, dans ce temps la. Pas aujourd'hui qu'on verrait une table pleine de bouteilles de pif en arrière plan et un type fumer le cigare au premier


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Mars 2012)

Mais qui a gardé la planche ? 

J'espère qu'elle n'a pas été détuite après le tournage 

Et Pratt, aussi un très grand :love:


----------



## patlek (11 Mars 2012)

çà, c' est un portrait pas mal=

[YOUTUBE]fUT1LH8ZlXo[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xhgcgv_in-search-of-moebius-jean-giraud-clip2-3_shortfilms

[YOUTUBE]Yvf75C4XFcI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (12 Mars 2012)

Et bel hommage de Boulet dans sa note du 10/03:


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mars 2012)

*Michel Duchaussoy*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Mars 2012)

ah non ca continue ! 

j'aimais bien Mr DUCHAUSSOY


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mars 2012)

*Pierre Schoendoerffer*


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Pierre Schoendoerffer*



Le Crabe-Tambour : vu à la téloche il y a presque 20 ans, jamais revu depuis et j'en ai toujours des images en tête.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mars 2012)

Philippe Bruneau


----------



## tatouille (27 Mars 2012)

[DM]x5ci4x_collaro-brie-comte-robert_fun[/DM]


----------



## meskh (5 Avril 2012)

Claude Miller


----------



## KARL40 (5 Avril 2012)

Le SON  a été coupé ....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2012)

Ferdinand Alexander Porsche


----------



## thunderheart (6 Avril 2012)

meskh a dit:


> Claude Miller



Ah merde alors 
J'adorais écouter son émission "Marche ou rêve" sur Inter avec son générique des Allman Brothers Band (Jessica) qui était à chaque fois l'invitation ou voyage du soir...


----------



## Pamoi (6 Avril 2012)

thunderheart a dit:


> Ah merde alors
> J'adorais écouter son émission "Marche ou rêve" sur Inter avec son générique des Allman Brothers Band (Jessica) qui était à chaque fois l'invitation ou voyage du soir...



Claude Miller le cinéaste est malheureusement décédé.

Une bonne nouvelle, cependant: il s'avère que Claude Villers, célèbre animateur de l'émission "Marche ou rêve" sur France-Inter, bouge encore ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> Claude Villers



C'est pas lui, qui avait naguère fait ses premières armes dans le célèbre "Pop Club" de José Arthur ?


----------



## Pamoi (6 Avril 2012)

Oui, c'est bien lui. Une voix agréable et caractéristique (les deux n'étant pas incompatibles ), et des émissions qui invitaient au voyage .....


----------



## boninmi (6 Avril 2012)

Et en vous lisant, vous semblez plagier "Le Tribunal des flagrants délires", du même


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Avril 2012)

boninmi a dit:


> Et en vous lisant, vous semblez plagier "Le Tribunal des flagrants délires", du même


Luis Rego et Pierre Desproges...


----------



## thunderheart (6 Avril 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> Claude Miller le cinéaste est malheureusement décédé.
> 
> Une bonne nouvelle, cependant: il s'avère que Claude Villers, célèbre animateur de l'émission "Marche ou rêve" sur France-Inter, bouge encore ...



Oups sorry :love:
Mes lunettes étaient hyper sales ce matin.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Avril 2012)

Jim Marshall créateur des ampli du même nom. 88 ans


----------



## Madalvée (6 Avril 2012)

> Le SON a été coupé ...





Powerdom a dit:


> Jim Marshall créateur des ampli du même nom. 88 ans



Il nous avait bien aidé au sortir de la guerre, mais de là à mourir deux fois


----------



## Powerdom (6 Avril 2012)

Argh j'ai pas cliqué sur le lien...


----------



## Romuald (11 Avril 2012)

Raymond Aubrac


----------



## Nephou (22 Avril 2012)

Un bonnet rouge, encore&#8230;


----------



## Powerdom (22 Avril 2012)

Il a fini par couler. Bienvenue dans le monde du silence.


----------



## Madalvée (29 Avril 2012)

Eric Charden (à l'état de dépèche). Va donc acheter des moules un dimanche matin.


----------



## macinside (29 Avril 2012)

Roland Moreno  on utilise tous son invention


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Mai 2012)

http://www.romandie.com/news/n/_Mor...pe_de_hip_hop_Beastie_Boys_90040520122040.asp

Un Beastie Boys en moins

eh merde...


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2012)

:hein:


----------



## wath68 (4 Mai 2012)

Ça fait mal.


----------



## macpan (7 Mai 2012)

Pierre Magnan


----------



## macpan (8 Mai 2012)

... mis en selle par Giono...auteur de polars géocentrés Forcalquier Alpes de Hautes Provence...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2012)

Max et les Maximonstres sont orphelins :

Maurice Sendak


----------



## inkclub (12 Mai 2012)

Carroll Shelby


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> Carroll Shelby



Encore une legende qui disparait !


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Mai 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Encore une legende qui disparait !



Je pensais que tu allais dire *Eddy Paape*


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je pensais que tu allais dire *Eddy Paape*



Ah, Eddy n'était pas une légende à proprement parler, mais c'est un pan de ma jeunesse qui s'en va. C'est à lui et à Luc Orient que je dois mon goût pour la science-fiction !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Mai 2012)

Donald "duck" Dunn.


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mai 2012)

l'écrivain Carlos Fuentes


----------



## da capo (15 Mai 2012)

ma grand-mère.

non, je déconne.


----------



## Madalvée (15 Mai 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> l'écrivain Carlos Fuentes



Il a raté le Nobel à une ou deux années près


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mai 2012)

*Donna Summer*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2012)

[DM]xcml3n[/DM]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Mai 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Donna Summer*



Argh ! Toute ma jeunesse ......


----------



## Jose Culot (17 Mai 2012)

L'époque de mon divorce ....Pfffffffffffffffffff.

The Big....Tu étais déjà vieux en venant au monde...


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Mai 2012)

The Big était copain avec Line Renaud à la maternelle


----------



## da capo (17 Mai 2012)

oh, pas besoin d'avoir partagé les bancs de l'école pour connaitre donna summer.

moi jeune ado, j'écoutais (33T ou Maxi 45T je ne sais plus)

[YOUTUBE]V5AztWseIdU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Madalvée (17 Mai 2012)

Tout un foin pour Withney qui n'avait fait que deux tubes et presque rien dans le JT de France 2 pour Donna Summer qui avait un vrai répertoire


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mai 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Argh ! Toute ma jeunesse ......


Oui bon t'avais déjà 43 ans...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Mai 2012)

supermoquette a dit:


> Oui bon t'avais déjà 43 ans...



Ouais mais faut pas oublier que j etais un grand premature ! Ca fausse tout ! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2012)

supermoquette a dit:


> Oui bon t'avais déjà 43 ans...





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ouais mais faut pas oublier que j etais un grand premature ! Ca fausse tout ! :rateau:



À 43 ans ?  C'est quoi, la période de gestation de ta môman ? 9 décennies ? :affraid:


----------



## Madalvée (17 Mai 2012)

Normalement c'est à peu près l'âge de sevrage masculin.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Normalement c'est à peu près l'âge de chevrage masculin.



T'as pas fini de prêcher pour ta paroisse, toi ? Nan ! il n'y a pas de "mêêêêêê" !


----------



## Romuald (18 Mai 2012)

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

[YOUTUBE]jhr5mDlkAu4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tatouille (19 Mai 2012)

p'tain supermoustachu est de retour, tout le monde le croyait mort, ca a meme ete annoncé ici :love:

moi j'aimerais voir gribouille revenir pour une semaine de gribouille-max , du genre gribouille les dix ans, les nioubs vont aimer  

plus serieusement, j'aimerais faire une petite dédicace pour certains foromeurs-macgein de la grande epoque qui nous ont quitté (vraiment) cela serait bien de faire un truc officiel un jour


----------



## Lio70 (20 Mai 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> p'tain supermoustachu est de retour, tout le monde le croyait mort, ca a meme ete annoncé ici :love:
> (...)
> plus serieusement, j'aimerais faire une petite dédicace pour certains foromeurs-macgein de la grande epoque qui nous ont quitté (vraiment) cela serait bien de faire un truc officiel un jour


On va pouvoir refumer la moquette :love:
C'est vrai ca, faut celebrer ceux qu'on a du placer en maison de retraite, les Sonnyboy et compagnie.



Madalvée a dit:


> Tout un foin pour Withney qui n'avait fait que deux tubes et presque rien dans le JT de France 2 pour Donna Summer qui avait un vrai répertoire


C'est bien vrai


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Mai 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> plus serieusement, j'aimerais faire une petite dédicace pour certains foromeurs-macgein de la grande epoque qui nous ont quitté (vraiment) cela serait bien de faire un truc officiel un jour



Tintintin et gnagnagna, c'était mieux avant et maintenant c'est tout pourri 

[mode chrisantèmes]*à nos chers disparus, décrétons un jour de gloire nationale*[/mode chrisantèmes]

Bon maintenant je vais coller une baffe au morpion à coté qui joue à Team Fortress :casse:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mai 2012)

Robin Gibb ......


----------



## Lio70 (21 Mai 2012)

Et oui, Donna Summer, Robin Gibb. Les chanteurs de mon enfance.

Par contre, Sandra Kim vit toujours. Il devrait bien y avoir moyen de la couler dans une dalle de beton ou un truc du genre. Que fait la Justice?


----------



## tatouille (21 Mai 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ojNh9rj-1j4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mai 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Robin Gibb ......



Mince, il n'en reste plus beaucoup, alors, de Bee Gees


----------



## Powerdom (5 Juin 2012)

le baryton Edouard Khil était devenu un des chouchous des internautes grâce à son"tube" : "trololo".


[YOUTUBE]1orMXD_Ijbs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2012)

... ça y est ! Il n'en reste plus ......

http://www.lepoint.fr/culture/le-dernier-platters-est-mort-06-06-2012-1470004_3.php


----------



## Nephou (6 Juin 2012)

&#8224; Ray Bradbury


----------



## Madalvée (6 Juin 2012)

Il n'est pas vraiment mort, j'ai appris Farenheit par cur et je vais le réciter dans la forêt


----------



## Luc G (7 Juin 2012)

Bradbury était bien un peu à part au milieu de l'explosion de la science-fiction des années 60-70. Chez lui, ll y a toujours eu un équilibre instable entre la science-fiction, le fantastique, le poétique : il n'était vraiment dans aucun des trois. Un côté quelque part enfantin, peut-être un lointain parallèle avec quelqu'un comme Boris Vian. Au début des années 70, je lisais beaucoup d'auteurs de science-fiction pour le côté imagination débordante (genre Van Vogt par exemple) au prix d'un style souvent à ras des pâquerettes et d'un certain manque d'épaisseur. Je lisais Bradbury pour retrouver un monde poétique dans lequel la science-fiction n'était qu'une façon d'écrire. Les chroniques martiennes n'étaient pas si martiennes que ça.

Je crois que je vais me les relire  (enfin dès que j'aurai fini de relire le rivage des Syrtes )


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2012)

Luc G a dit:


> Bradbury était bien un peu à part au milieu de l'explosion de la science-fiction des années 60-70. Chez lui, ll y a toujours eu un équilibre instable entre la science-fiction, le fantastique, le poétique : il n'était vraiment dans aucun des trois. Un côté quelque part enfantin, peut-être un lointain parallèle avec quelqu'un comme Boris Vian. Au début des années 70, je lisais beaucoup d'auteurs de science-fiction pour le côté imagination débordante (genre Van Vogt par exemple) au prix d'un style souvent à ras des pâquerettes et d'un certain manque d'épaisseur. Je lisais Bradbury pour retrouver un monde poétique dans lequel la science-fiction n'était qu'une façon d'écrire. Les chroniques martiennes n'étaient pas si martiennes que ça.
> 
> Je crois que je vais me les relire  (enfin dès que j'aurai fini de relire le rivage des Syrtes )



Bradbury a toujours été un cas "à part" dans la science-fiction, à son époque, deux écoles dominaient le genre : le "space opera" (Van Voght, Hamilton ) et dans une moindre mesure la cyber-SF (Asimov, Clarke ). Restaient aussi quelques émules dEdgar Rice Burroughs, à la frontière entre SF et fantastique. Dans tous les cas, c'était de la SF "épique", je sort de l'univers, ou au moins de la planète, dépendait toujours plus ou moins de l'action des héros de ces romans, Bradbury, lui, c'était de l'aventure plus "prosaïque", une SF plus "quotidienne", aux implications beaucoup plus localisées, le tout écrit dans un style beaucoup plus "littéraire". Il était un peu à la SF ce que H. P. Lovecraft  était au fantastique, je pense.

Cela dit, dans ma période "science-fiction", mes livres de chevet, ceux que je relisais régulièrement, c'étaient plus Van Voght (la faune de l'espace) ou Vance (le cycle de Tschaï, le cycle de la planète géante ) que Bradbury. Maintenant, j'ai mal tourné, je suis passé au fantastique (tendance sword and sorcery) :rose:


----------



## thunderheart (7 Juin 2012)

Luc G a dit:


> Bradbury était bien un peu à part au milieu de l'explosion de la science-fiction des années 60-70. Chez lui, ll y a toujours eu un équilibre instable entre la science-fiction, le fantastique, le poétique : il n'était vraiment dans aucun des trois. Un côté quelque part enfantin, peut-être un lointain parallèle avec quelqu'un comme Boris Vian. Au début des années 70, je lisais beaucoup d'auteurs de science-fiction pour le côté imagination débordante (genre Van Vogt par exemple) au prix d'un style souvent à ras des pâquerettes et d'un certain manque d'épaisseur. Je lisais Bradbury pour retrouver un monde poétique dans lequel la science-fiction n'était qu'une façon d'écrire. Les chroniques martiennes n'étaient pas si martiennes que ça.



Ta réflexion me fait aussi penser à Jack Vance, et notamment au "Cycle de Tschaï', que je vais m'empresser de relire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2012)

thunderheart a dit:


> Ta réflexion me fait aussi penser à Jack Vance, et notamment au "Cycle de Tschaï', que je vais m'empresser de relire.



Ah ? Toi aussi (moi, je l'ai relu le mois dernier )


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juin 2012)

thunderheart a dit:


> Tschaï'



A tes souhaits.








:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2012)

Toi, tu devrais faire gaffe, parce que tout trou pair que tu sois, Adam Reith et Ankhe At Afram Anacho pourraient bien venir te démontrer que le blaster impérial est loin d'être l'arme suprême


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Juin 2012)

*Thierry Roland*


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Juin 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Thierry Roland*




On a eu Roger Couderc pour le rugby et Thierry Roland pour le football.
Deux personnages hauts en couleur dans leur présentation du sport (et leur chauvinisme bien connu  ).


----------



## Madalvée (16 Juin 2012)

C'est le Pape, qui est mort ? Au vu des JT on dirait


----------



## da capo (16 Juin 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> C'est le Pape, qui est mort ? Au vu des JT on dirait



non, faut pas rêver.


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Juin 2012)

*Hosni Moubarak*


----------



## JPTK (20 Juin 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Thierry Roland*



MAIS TANNNNNNNT MIEUX QU'IL SOIT MOOOOOOOORT !!


----------



## Romuald (26 Juin 2012)

Via Télérama©


----------



## flotow (26 Juin 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Via Télérama©


Les après midi vont être durs maintenant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juin 2012)

Les insomniaques sont en deuil.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Juin 2012)

*George*


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Juin 2012)

Nora Ephron


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *George*



Ben de toute façon, avec juste un mâle survivant, l'espèce était condamnée àplus ou moins long terme. Par contre les journalistes n'en sont toujours pas à une contradiction près :



> Cette tortue géante de 90 kilos, dont l'âge est estimé entre 80 et 100 ans, ne laisse aucune descendance.
> Charles Darwin avait-il croisé ses *lointains ancêtres*, en 1835



Si elle a entre 80 et 100 ans, les spécimens que Darwin a pu croiser en 1835 pouvaient être son père et sa mère, ou, au pire, ses grands parents. Comme "lointains ancêtres", il y a pire


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Juin 2012)

*Robert Sabatier*


----------



## Madalvée (28 Juin 2012)

C'est bête, il venait de reprendre la télé.


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Juin 2012)

*Olivier Ferrand*


----------



## da capo (30 Juin 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Olivier Ferrand*


Quoi ?
TimeCapsule qui salue le décès d'un homme de gauche !!! ???

Il doit y avoir anguille sous roche



			
				wikipedia a dit:
			
		

> Lionel Jospin  Pierre Moscovici Romano Prodi « À gauche en Europe », fondé par Dominique Strauss-Kahn et Michel Rocard. Juppé-Rocard Romano Prodi Dominique Strauss-Kahn.



A fond la gauche en effet


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Juin 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Quoi ?
> TimeCapsule qui salue le décès d'un homme de gauche !!! ???



Cette gauche est décidément bien sectaire...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Cette gauche est décidément bien sectaire...



Ouais, t'as raison, c'est pas comme la droite, qui elle, est tellement cuménique, qu'elle n'hésite pas à épouser les idées du front national


----------



## tatouille (30 Juin 2012)

la dette de la france de le election ptaing

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xrjr4w_morano-dahan-un-menteur-manipulateur_news


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juin 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Quoi ?
> TimeCapsule qui salue le décès d'un homme de gauche !!! ???
> 
> Il doit y avoir anguille sous roche



Je le pense aussi  

Le décès de Ferrand à 42 ans est une tragédie pour ses proches. Mais sur le plan des idées, son think tank, Terra Nova, était effectivement très critiqué à gauche, du fait du recentrage de stratégie qu'il préconisait pour le PS : 

http://www.marianne2.fr/hervenathan/Quand-la-gauche-dit-adieu-aux-ouvriers-et-employes_a101.html
http://www.gaucherepublicaine.org/r...ute-du-gouvernement-socialiste/4745#more-4745

Il ne s'agit pas d'une critique propre cependant à la gauche, car les gaullistes sociaux n'étaient pas plus tendres : http://gaulliste-villepiniste.haute...a-nova-paracheve-le-virage-liberal-du-ps.html

Il est effectivement difficile de conseiller de cesser de porter prioritairement la voix des milieux populaires pour ensuite s'étonner que ceux-ci soient séduits par le vote FN. À moins de considérer cette évolution comme une fatalité, ce que je trouve dramatique.


----------



## tatouille (30 Juin 2012)

Francois l'a empoisonné


----------



## Powerdom (3 Juillet 2012)

les bronzés endeuillé

sa page wiki, il n' a pas fait que les bronzés...


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Juillet 2012)

*Sergio Pininfarina *


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2012)

*Jean Le Meut*



*Jean Noël Fondère*


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juillet 2012)

Autant je peux compatir pour le premier autant pour le deuxième je dirais bon débarras 

Bonrepaux et sa clique, assimilés PS, sont des anti-ours notoires de cette région


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2012)

J'en sais foutre rien


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2012)

Maurice Chevit

[YOUTUBE]UEJ2jPjjGI8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Maurice Chevit



Euuuuh


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euuuuh



Ah oui 

_Bon il y a la vidéo en plus quoi_


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2012)

Italie : décès du styliste automobile Sergio Pininfarina


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Italie : décès du styliste automobile Sergio Pininfarina



Décidément, c'est le jour : bis repetita placent


----------



## Madalvée (3 Juillet 2012)

Bah, j'ai déjà vu ici Pascal Sevran et Aimé Césaire mourir 2 fois, Moubarak est déjà mort une fois mais attend la deuxième à l'hôpital


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2012)

*Isaura*


----------



## gKatarn (3 Juillet 2012)

/mode jpmiss : on s'en branle,  non ?


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juillet 2012)

Professeur Nahas.


----------



## thunderheart (4 Juillet 2012)

Michel Tonnerre, figure locale de la vie Lorientaise et Groisillonne s'en est allé voguer vers d'autres rivages.

Sa longue et frêle silhouette, ses chansons, ses mots vont nous manquer par ici ...
Voir la pièce jointe 100962


Une de ses plus belles chansons, "Mon petit garçon"


----------



## tatouille (4 Juillet 2012)

[YOUTUBE]w5Cj-VTC9oQ[/YOUTUBE]

malheureusement je n'ai pas trouvé l'originale en Breizh et Grande terre, mais c'est l'interpretation la plus correcte que j'ai trouvé celle d'un/une vrai marin


----------



## Madalvée (7 Juillet 2012)

Mouss Diouf


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2012)

Et merde plus personne ne pourtant arrêter Véronique Genest


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2012)

Bah, il aura au moins eu un César dans _Intouchables_


----------



## inkclub (7 Juillet 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bah, il aura au moins eu un César dans _Intouchables_




pour le cesar d'intouchables c'est omar sy


La patronne d'un restaurant meurt peu après avoir accueilli Obama


http://www.romandie.com/news/n/La_p...apres_avoir_accueilli_Obama39070720121618.asp


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bah, il aura au moins eu un César dans _Intouchables_&#8230;



appâté



inkclub a dit:


> pour le cesar d'intouchables c'est omar sy



ferré


  


@webO : pauvres truites, elles n'ont aucune chance de passer au travers avec toi.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juillet 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> omar sy



Nan!


----------



## Powerdom (7 Juillet 2012)

Si.


----------



## tatouille (9 Juillet 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ezDIPDVH-IE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Powerdom (9 Juillet 2012)

Je le préférais dans "il était une fois dans l'ouest" ou "les 12 salopards". Mais je suppose qu'il faut bien vivre....



[YOUTUBE]3A2E2aZvR5I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (9 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je le préférais dans "il était une fois dans l'ouest"



Gné ?


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]ezDIPDVH-IE[/YOUTUBE]



_SuperCopter la bite en l'air, le cul par terre, en mission pour nique ta mère _ (et n'oublions pas les nombreuses variante !)


----------



## Powerdom (9 Juillet 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Gné ?



pan sur mon bec, il n'a évidement jamais tourné dans ce western....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> pan sur mon bec, il n'a évidement jamais tourné dans ce western....



Tu voulais dire : a l ouest rien de nouveau ! Superbe film sur la guerre 14-18 ou il jouait le role d un sergent instructeur allemand !


----------



## tatouille (14 Juillet 2012)

[YOUTUBE]QEjgPh4SEmU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (16 Juillet 2012)

Tatie Danielle


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juillet 2012)

Jon Lord


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> Jon Lord



Ça, ça m'attriste autrement plus que tatie Danielle


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Juillet 2012)

^ +1&#8230;


----------



## Powerdom (17 Juillet 2012)

La série «Ma sorcière bien-aimée» est orpheline. Son réalisateur, Bill Asher, est décédé en Californie.
Bill Asher, réalisateur et producteur des classiques de la télévision américaine "Ma sorcière bien-aimée" et "I Love Lucy" et "Ma sorcière bien-aimée", est décédé à l'âge de 90 ans, a annoncé lundi son épouse Meredith.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juillet 2012)

On s'en branle non?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> []
> Bill Asher, réalisateur et producteur des classiques de la télévision américaine *"Ma sorcière bien-aimée"* et "I Love Lucy" et *"Ma sorcière bien-aimée"*[]



Il avait du mal à se renouveler ?


----------



## tatouille (18 Juillet 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> On s'en branle non?



surtout sur Elizabeth Montgomery quand elle etait jeune


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Août 2012)

*Michel Daerden* : une figure pittoresque (vraiment très pittoresque !!!) du paysage politique belge ... gageons qu'il est déjà occupé à trinquer là-haut avec quelques potes !!!!!:rateau:







Et pour le fun : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWLClNmE5o8&feature=related
​


----------



## Madalvée (5 Août 2012)

J'aimais bien ses films avec son frère, en particulier Rositta.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Août 2012)

madalvée a dit:


> j'aimais bien ses films avec son frère, en particulier rositta.



Arffff !!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Août 2012)

*Michel Polac*


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Août 2012)

Hé bé ça traine pas ici...


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Août 2012)

*Patrick Ricard*


----------



## Madalvée (18 Août 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Patrick Ricard*



J'irai mettre six roses sur sa tombe.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Août 2012)

1 minute de silence ce soir à l'heure de l'apéro!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2012)

Toujours pas de Johnny Halliday? Bon, tant pis.


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> J'irai mettre six roses sur sa tombe.



déjà c'est Four Roses, et c'est une marque d'un concurrent


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> J'irai mettre six roses sur sa tombe.





macinside a dit:


> déjà c'est Four Roses, et c'est une marque d'un concurrent



Non non, c'est bien cirrhose ! faut tout leur expliquer, à ces nioubes !


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2012)

ne troll pas mon troll


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Août 2012)

Tony Scott 

http://www.lemonde.fr/culture/artic...ur-de-top-gun-s-est-suicide_1747651_3246.html


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Août 2012)

*Scott McKenzie*


----------



## hogs (20 Août 2012)

Pierre Alain Bertola 
http://www.bertola.net/

de magnifiques dessins plein de sensibilité, un artiste hors pair !


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Août 2012)

Encore un bout de ma jeunesse qui fout le camp ! 

Be sure to wear some flowers on your grave, the artist


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Encore un bout de ma jeunesse qui fout le camp !
> 
> Be sure to wear some flowers on your grave, the artist



*déjà bu !*


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2012)

Guy Spitaels.


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Août 2012)

Jean Luc Delarue. cette nuit.


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Août 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Jean Luc Delarue. cette nuit.


Un rail ça va deux bonjour les dégâts R.I.P


----------



## Siciliano (24 Août 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Jean Luc Delarue. cette nuit.



Snif snif.


----------



## Fìx (24 Août 2012)

Siciliano a dit:


> Snif snif.



Super l'hommage !

T'aurai au moins pu lui écrire quelques lignes... ça lui aurait sans doute fait plaisir !


----------



## Siciliano (24 Août 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> Super l'hommage !
> 
> T'aurai au moins pu lui écrire quelques lignes... ça lui aurait sans doute fait plaisir !



Il pourra plus se taper de *Fìx*


----------



## Madalvée (24 Août 2012)

Cancer de l'estomac. Encore un déchet radioactif dans la nature.


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Août 2012)

*Neil Armstrong*


----------



## Madalvée (25 Août 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Neil Armstrong*



Il a pas perdu sa performance pour dopage ?


----------



## hogs (25 Août 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Un rail ça va deux bonjour les dégâts R.I.P





Siciliano a dit:


> Snif snif.





Fìx a dit:


> Super l'hommage !
> 
> T'aurai au moins pu lui écrire quelques lignes... ça lui aurait sans doute fait plaisir !





Siciliano a dit:


> Il pourra plus se taper de *Fìx*



Un minimum de respect dans ce fil ne ferait pas de mal, que vous appréciez ou pas cette personne. Elle a eu son parcours de vie avec ses erreurs, comme nous tous !


----------



## Madalvée (25 Août 2012)

hogs a dit:


> Un minimum de respect dans ce fil ne ferait pas de mal, que vous appréciez ou pas cette personne. Elle a eu son parcours de vie avec ses erreurs, comme nous tous !



Tu remarqueras que ma vanne pourrie et odieuse a fait cesser le massacre


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Neil Armstrong*



a merde


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Septembre 2012)

Michael Clarke Duncan 

Une gueule, un physique...

http://www.france24.com/fr/20120904...4_acteur_americain_mort_michael_clarke_duncan


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2012)

Tiens  Personne n'a parlé de ce cher révérend Moon ?


----------



## gKatarn (4 Septembre 2012)

C'est sur lui qu'à marché N. Armstrong 




/désolé :rose:


----------



## Madalvée (5 Septembre 2012)

Christian Marin


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Septembre 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Christian Marin


Ah les "chevaliers du fiel" toute notre jeunesse


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Septembre 2012)

Comment va Christian M*o*rin ?


----------



## Romuald (6 Septembre 2012)

la presse a dit:
			
		

> Christian Marin est mort





iDuck a dit:


> Comment va Christian M*o*rin ?



[mode même pas honte]
Il se marre ?
[/mode]


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Septembre 2012)

*Pierre Mondy*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Septembre 2012)

Jacques Antoine


----------



## macinside (15 Septembre 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Pierre Mondy*



bon ben c'est la 7eme compagnie demain sur TF1


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> bon ben c'est la 7eme compagnie demain sur TF1



Absolument pas ! C'est dès ce soir !


----------



## macinside (15 Septembre 2012)

restons groupir


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> restons groupir



Fais attention de pas glisser !


----------



## macinside (15 Septembre 2012)

ça me rappel un morceau des Marcel 

[youtube]O4T-7hkCWiE[/youtube]


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Septembre 2012)

*Édouard Leclerc *


----------



## macinside (17 Septembre 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Édouard Leclerc *



jespère qu'il a été corporate et qu'il avait choisit roc-eclerc pour ses funérailles


----------



## Madalvée (17 Septembre 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Édouard Leclerc *



Il va rendre le pognon aux producteurs, maintenant, il n'en a plus besoin ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Septembre 2012)

*Santiago Carrillo*


----------



## Madalvée (18 Septembre 2012)

> qui finit, en février 1991, par s'intégrer au sein du Parti socialiste (PSOE), à l'exception de Carrillo qui refuse au nom de son passé communiste et abandonne la vie publique.



Si tout le monde dans les partis Communistes avait au moins cette dignité


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2012)

Un boxeur s'en est allé


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Octobre 2012)

Janis Joplin ..... Disparue il y a 42 ans aujourd'hui et elle me manque encore !


----------



## jpmiss (4 Octobre 2012)

DROGUÉ!


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Janis Joplin ..... Disparue il y a 42 ans aujourd'hui et elle me manque encore !



Tout comme elle manque encore aux producteurs de Southern Comfort, dont les ventes n'ont jamais pu remonter à leur niveau d'il y a 42 ans depuis son décès


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La Southern Comfort



C'est un piège :hosto:


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Octobre 2012)

*Claude Pinoteau*


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Octobre 2012)

Biche, oh ma biche...


----------



## Madalvée (11 Octobre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Biche, oh ma biche...



À la vie, à la mo


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Octobre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Biche, oh ma biche...


C'était pas ma tasse de thé à cette époque, mais il a été une icône des années "yéyés" ... en plus c'était un gars sympa ... paix à son âme !


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Octobre 2012)

Et qui va garder le fort maintenant

John Wayne
Davy Crocket
Obama



R.I.P à toi


----------



## thunderheart (11 Octobre 2012)

Surcouf (pas le pirate hein :love


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2012)

thunderheart a dit:


> Surcouf (pas le pirate hein :love



Il n'y a jamais eu de pirate qui s'appelait comme ça !


----------



## thunderheart (12 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il n'y a jamais eu de pirate qui s'appelait comme ça !



T'as raison, le corsaire Surcouf :love:


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Octobre 2012)

*Monseigneur Papa*


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Octobre 2012)

*Émile Allais*


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2012)

Ça date de deux semaines, mais hélas, ça n'a pas fait la une : un des tous derniers témoins nous a quitté &#8230; shalom


----------



## inkclub (18 Octobre 2012)

Sylvia Kristel


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Octobre 2012)

grillé :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> Sylvia Kristel





> Sylvia Kristel, l'actrice néerlandaise la plus connue à l'étranger, était devenue célèbre avec son premier film, "Emmanuelle", sorti en 1974.
> 
> 
> 
> Le film   était resté treize ans à l'affiche sur les Champs-Elysées à Paris.



Et bien dix ans de plus à Strasbourg-St Denis 

:rateau:


----------



## inkclub (18 Octobre 2012)

Paris: une femme de 90 ans retrouvée morte dans une malle


Le corps ensanglanté d'une vieille dame, portée disparue depuis le début du mois, a été retrouvé dans une malle à son domicile parisien. Une femme qui vivait chez elle a reconnu l'avoir tuée, en affirmant qu'elle voulait mourir.


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Octobre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> Sylvia Kristel



Fallait pas avaler, le sperme provoque le cancer de l'sophage !


----------



## Madalvée (18 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça date de deux semaines, mais hélas, ça n'a pas fait la une : un des tous derniers témoins nous a quitté  shalom



sisi, je crois que c'était le #unbonjuif


Désolé :rose:


----------



## inkclub (18 Octobre 2012)

après sylvia kristel Koji Wakamatsu

Producteur du sulfureux Empire des sens de Nagisa Oshima, le cinéma érotique est en berne
http://next.liberation.fr/cinema/20...du-realisateur-japonais-koji-wakamatsu_854074


----------



## Jose Culot (18 Octobre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> après sylvia kristel Koji Wakamatsu
> 
> Producteur du sulfureux Empire des sens de Nagisa Oshima, le cinéma érotique est en berne



C'était un bon Japonais ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Octobre 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> C'était un bon Japonais ?



Pas sûr...
tu pouvais avoir les mains qui collent en sortant de chez lui


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Novembre 2012)

*Helmut*


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Novembre 2012)

*Maxime Saury*


----------



## krystof (17 Novembre 2012)

Patrick Edlinger


----------



## patlek (17 Novembre 2012)

Il y a toujours cette expression bizarre:

"Patrick Edlinger qui avait effectué à mains nues"

L' escalade avec des mouffles serait la règle??? (!!!)

http://www.20minutes.fr/sport/1044606-emotion-apres-mort-patrick-edlinger-figure-escalade


----------



## Madalvée (17 Novembre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> L' escalade avec des mouffles serait la règle??? (!!!)



Non, par contre il me semble l'avoir vu dans un documentaire escalader et répondre aux questions à poil (à moins que je confonde avec un autre).


----------



## patlek (17 Novembre 2012)

Par contre il lui arrivait de grimper pieds nus (C' est déjà moins courant)

[YOUTUBE]B21ZD8Q_uJE#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (17 Novembre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Il y a toujours cette expression bizarre:
> 
> "Patrick Edlinger qui avait effectué à mains nues"
> 
> L' escalade avec des mouffles serait la règle??? (!!!)



Grimper à main nues par opposition avec l'escalade avec equipement, probablement 



Madalvée a dit:


> Non, par contre il me semble l'avoir vu dans un documentaire escalader et répondre aux questions à poil (à moins que je confonde avec un autre).



Je pense que j'ai moi aussi vu ce documentaire sur Rocco Siffredi


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Novembre 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> Je pense que j'ai moi aussi vu ce documentaire sur Rocco Siffredi



On a pourtant bien précisé "à *mains* nues"...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2012)

Larry Hagman


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Novembre 2012)

*
Erik Izraelewicz*


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Décembre 2012)

*Take five*


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Décembre 2012)

*Oscar Niemeyer*


----------



## Vin©ent (6 Décembre 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *
> Erik Izraelewicz*





TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Take five*





TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Oscar Niemeyer*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Décembre 2012)

Ravi Shankar ....


----------



## jpmiss (12 Décembre 2012)

Ha ha j'étais sur que le vieux hippie que tu es serait le premier a venir poster ça


----------



## patlek (12 Décembre 2012)

Error de fil...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Error de fil...



Il est mort quand ? :rateau:


----------



## patlek (12 Décembre 2012)

Ne rit pas: il étairt mort né.


----------



## Romuald (12 Décembre 2012)

Galina Vichnevskaïa


Pt'in, la saison est plutôt mortelle en ce moment, mais les concerts du paradis ont un casting relevé et multicarte (jazz, classique, pop..).


----------



## boninmi (12 Décembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Galina Vichnevskaïa
> 
> 
> Pt'in, la saison est plutôt mortelle en ce moment, mais les concerts du paradis ont un casting relevé et multicarte (jazz, classique, pop..).



Nan, mauvaise adresse. Le paradis, c'est par ici.


----------



## JPTK (12 Décembre 2012)

Je me demande si un jour je viendrai poster ici ou même lire ce topic


----------



## flotow (13 Décembre 2012)

N. Joseph Woodland


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2012)




----------



## Toum'aï (14 Décembre 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> N. Joseph Woodland



Ce monsieur est le diable :afraid: et le code barre est sa marque, la preuve la double barre du 6 est un séparateur, et il y en a 3 par code, donc... => 666 le nombre du diaaaaable ! 

Dixit les évangélistes qui sont venus me faire ch... un soir à la maison


----------



## Romuald (14 Décembre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ce monsieur est le diable :afraid: et le code barre est sa marque, la preuve la double barre du 6 est un séparateur, et il y en a 3 par code, donc... => 666 le nombre du diaaaaable !
> 
> Dixit les évangélistes qui sont venus me faire ch... un soir à la maison


Quand on te dit que la religion est l'opium du peueple ! et pas coupé on dirait.

Sinon, un musicien de plus au paradis


----------



## patlek (14 Décembre 2012)

http://fr.news.yahoo.com/médecin-campagne-mort-101712364.html

M' en fous!!!! Urban man.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Décembre 2012)

*Maurice Herzog*


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2012)

'tain quand même tous ces gens qui meurent a 90 ans passé c'est vraiment too bad.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2012)

Didier Maquart
Marie-Christine Fournial
David Pécheux
BOGNINI  Povo Dounounamé

Quelle hécatombe!


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Décembre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Didier Maquart
> Marie-Christine Fournial
> David Pécheux
> BOGNINI  Povo Dounounamé
> ...



jjjeeee... :hein:
nooooooon !
bouwhouwhou...


----------



## lapestenoire (14 Décembre 2012)

666 est marqué aussi pour le nombre du "pole" representant soit satan soit dieu, beaucoup de conneries meme autour du texte originel.


----------



## Madalvée (14 Décembre 2012)

18 bouts d'chou


----------



## boninmi (15 Décembre 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> 18 bouts d'chou


Un peu plus, on dirait. 

José Bénazéraf
 
Il est mort aussi là.


----------



## Grug (18 Décembre 2012)

Mario Ramos&#8230;


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Décembre 2012)

Tous ceux qui vont décéder demain vont croire que la fin du monde a réellement eu lieu... 

Ça sera pas facile de les contredire !


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2012)

A ma feu aimée grenade.


----------



## Madalvée (20 Décembre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tous ceux qui vont décéder demain vont croire que la fin du monde a réellement eu lieu...
> 
> Ça sera pas facile de les contredire !



Et certains de ceux qui vont survivre vont bêtement se faire faucher par une voiture en manifestant de joie dans la rue sans regarder ce qui se passe autour


----------



## jpmiss (20 Décembre 2012)

Putain! Le retour de Supermoquette!
C'est vraiment la fin du monde! :afraid:


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Décembre 2012)

*Gen d'Hiroshima*


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Gen d'Hiroshima*



J'avais dévoré la première édition grand format chez vertige graphic, Art Spiegelman (Maus) avait signé une préface  en signe d'admiration pour cette &#339;uvre

Des décennies après la bombe tue encore


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Janvier 2013)

*Claude Nobs*


----------



## patlek (11 Janvier 2013)

Pas encore "post mortem", mais, un fait qui est affronté de face, en gardant la tete haute.

http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2013/01/10/dr-feelgood-wilko-johnson-va-voyager/


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Janvier 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Pas encore "post mortem", mais, un fait qui est affronté de face, en gardant la tete haute.
> 
> http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2013/01/10/dr-feelgood-wilko-johnson-va-voyager/



Y en a pas beaucoup des, qui connaissent Wilko Johnson !


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Claude Nobs*



le "Funky Claude" de smoke on the water


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Janvier 2013)

*Aaron Swartz*


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Aaron Swartz*



Oui, à 12 jours près, il avait l'âge de mon second fils, ça fout les boules !


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Janvier 2013)

*Nagisa Oshima*


----------



## thunderheart (15 Janvier 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Nagisa Oshima*



Un grand du 7ème Art, "Furyo", le troublant "L'empire des sens"...


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Janvier 2013)

*Jacques Sadoul*


----------



## Pamoi (28 Janvier 2013)

Stefan Kudelski


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Février 2013)

*André Cassagnes*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Février 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *André Cassagnes*



Télécran, l'ancêtre des iPad et consorts.


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Février 2013)

*le doute n'est plus permis !*


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *le doute n'est plus permis !*




Note que ça faisait déjà un certain temps qu'on se doutait qu'il était décédé


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Février 2013)

Vais te dire: je craignais que tu me répondes ça:



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, à 12 jours près, il avait l'âge de mon second fils, ça fout les boules !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Vais te dire: je craignais que tu me répondes ça:



En 1485 (année de la mort de Richard 3), je n'avais pas encore d'enfant, de nous tous, seul Amok en avait déjà, mais c'est une autre histoire, ce n'est que plus tard que je me suis marié et en ai eu (3 en tout), je ne risquais donc pas de te répondre ça !


----------



## jpmiss (5 Février 2013)

[YOUTUBE]icAOfeNsatc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Février 2013)

Et m...... !  ... Je n'ose même plus venir ici ... Des "légendes" disparaissent à tours de bras ! Enfin, vous me direz qu'étant donné leurs âges (ce ne sont pas les idoles de notre jeunesse pour rien !:rateau et leurs vies, comment dirais-je, un "tantinet" dissolues, il est naturel de voir leurs rangs se parsemer au fil du temps !

Je me dis qu'on a de la chance de les avoir connus et que ce sont des "grands", des "très grands" qu'on vient honorer ici ...

Je ne peux m'empêcher d'avoir un sourire sarcastique en pensant qu'un jour, dans le futur, il y aura une génération qui viendra poster ici en hommage à Justin Bieber !!!! :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je ne peux m'empêcher d'avoir un sourire sarcastique en pensant qu'un jour, dans le futur, il y aura une génération qui viendra poster ici en hommage à Justin Bieber !!!! :rateau::rateau::rateau:



Ouh là, pourquoi pas Plastic Bertrand, pendant que tu y est ? En tout cas, si ça doit arriver un jour, j'espère qu'ils auront la décence de mourir après moi, pour m'épargner ça ! :afraid:


----------



## Madalvée (5 Février 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> rire sarcastique en pensant qu'un jour, dans le futur, il y aura une génération qui viendra poster ici en hommage à Justin Bieber !!!! :rateau::rateau::rateau:



Bah, on a déjà eu Philip des 2be3


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Février 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Bah, on a déjà eu Philip des 2be3





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ouh là, pourquoi pas Plastic Bertrand, pendant que tu y est ?



:afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid: !!!!!!!!


----------



## boninmi (8 Février 2013)

André Chaumeau, auquel François Morel a consacré aujourd'hui son billet sur France Inter (quand il sera disponible sur le site ...).


----------



## patlek (12 Février 2013)

Lolong (C' était quand meme une grande gueule , Je l" aurais eut pour voisin, j' aurais aussi déménagé dans les 5 minutes)

[YOUTUBE]oNY9-GVl6g4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Février 2013)

Condoléances à Flipper et Lassie


----------



## boninmi (19 Février 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Condoléances à Flipper et Lassie


Faut pas croire tout ce qu'on dit dans le Dauphiné ...


----------



## thunderheart (21 Février 2013)

Vous vous souvenez de Soft Machine, de Gong... ?
C'était, entre autres, Kevin Ayers


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2013)

thunderheart a dit:


> Vous vous souvenez de Soft Machine, de Gong... ?
> C'était, entre autres, Kevin Ayers



Mince, je me souviens encore avec quel enthousiasme Patrice Blanc-Francard nous parlait de lui dans le Pop Club de José Arthur, à la fin des années 60  Après Syd Barrett en 2006, la veine psychédélique de la pop en prend un coup


----------



## boninmi (21 Février 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mince, je me souviens encore avec quel enthousiasme Patrice Blanc-Francard nous parlait de lui dans le Pop Club de José Arthur, à la fin des années 60  Après Syd Barrett en 2006, la veine psychédélique de la pop en prend un coup


Pas de panique !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mince, je me souviens encore avec quel enthousiasme Patrice Blanc-Francard nous parlait de lui dans le Pop Club de José Arthur, à la fin des années 60  Après Syd Barrett en 2006, la veine psychédélique de la pop en prend un coup





boninmi a dit:


> Pas de panique !



Je vois que nos longueurs d'ondes et nos heures d'écoute coïncidaient plutôt bien à cette époque ! Tu suivais aussi "les aventures d'Adolf &#8230; Le bedit beintre viennois" ?


----------



## patlek (22 Février 2013)

Magic Slim

[YOUTUBE]Sp1KqDOs9wo[/YOUTUBE]

Il n' y aurat plus énormément de représentant du chicago blues.


----------



## Luc G (22 Février 2013)

thunderheart a dit:


> Vous vous souvenez de Soft Machine, de Gong... ?
> C'était, entre autres, Kevin Ayers



Même si je connais moins Kevin Ayers qui après avoir fondé Soft Machine avec ses brillants collègues a préféré musarder en solo, ça m'a fait quelque chose. En plus, j'ai vu il y quelques jours à peine le spectacle-hommage de l'ONJ à Robert Wyatt (toujours vivant et toujours grand musicien malgré la chaise roulante).
J'écoute toujours avec bonheur les disques de Soft Machine ou les disques en solo de Robert Wyatt (auquel rend hommage l'ONJ d'ailleurs).
Ça me rappelle ma jeunesse estudiantine 
J'ai vu Soft Machine une fois du côté de Montpellier, ce n'était plus tout à fait la très grande époque mais encore une musique superbe jouée sans emphase (pas les style Pink Floyd quoi  même si j'étais aussi fan de Pink FLoyd).
Il m'est arrivé de faire écouter à des petits jeunes, plutôt brillants élèves de conservatoire par ailleurs, le disque "5" de Soft et ils en sont parfois restés sur le cul.

On trouve encore les CD dans les bacs, pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, goûtez-y !


----------



## Romuald (22 Février 2013)

Loïck Fougeron

Un de ceux qui m'ont fait réver et aimer la mer.


----------



## Powerdom (26 Février 2013)

je lis en ce moment le livre de Bernard Moitessier "la longue Route" Après avoir suivi le vendée Globe attentivement, je n'en reviens pas de ce que ces navigateurs ont endurés


----------



## Powerdom (26 Février 2013)

Walter Rizotto


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Février 2013)

Pas encore de vautour pour Stéphane Hessel?


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Février 2013)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pas encore de vautour pour Stéphane Hessel?



*voilà...*


----------



## patlek (27 Février 2013)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pas encore de vautour pour Stéphane Hessel?



CCrrroooaaaa???


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2013)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> vautour





patlek a dit:


> CCrrroooaaaa???



Toi, tu as encore des progrès à faire en ornithologie


----------



## Pamoi (27 Février 2013)

patlek a dit:


> CCrrroooaaaa???



je crois qu'on est en train de perdre patlek


----------



## patlek (27 Février 2013)

Coin?? coin????


Pour pas poster a vide...

Marie-Claire Alain

(??????????????????????)

http://www.francetv.fr/culturebox/deces-de-marie-claire-alain-la-first-lady-de-lorgue-132927

"Sa gigantesque discographie comprend plusieurs disques d'or" (!!!!!!!!!)

Les style:

[YOUTUBE]j2oCX9woz9U#![/YOUTUBE]

wwwoooooyyyyyooooooooonnnnnnnnnwwwwwooouiuiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnyyyooooooonnnnnnnwwwwooouuuuuyiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnn


----------



## flotow (28 Février 2013)

Ah zut 

Elle était au bac musique il y a quelques années (interpretation d'une &#339;uvre de son frère)


----------



## Romuald (28 Février 2013)

patlek a dit:


> wwwoooooyyyyyooooooooonnnnnnnnnwwwwwooouiuiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnyyyooooooonnnnnnnwwwwooouuuuuyiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnn


Tu confonds orgue et cornemuse


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu confonds orgue et cornemuse



Ah ? J'aurais plutôt cru "scie circulaire", mais bon  C'est vrai qu'avec l'âge, mon acuité auditive n'est plus tout à fait ce qu'elle était.


----------



## patlek (28 Février 2013)

pppffff. Je suis sur que tu ignorais complétement l' existance meme de Marie Claire Alain, et encore plus son admirable jeu de jambes.


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Février 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ? J'aurais plutôt cru "scie circulaire"



T'as jamais entendu de scie circulaire musicale toi


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Février 2013)

Daniel Darc 53 ans,
Pas plus d'info pour l'instant...


----------



## Romuald (28 Février 2013)

Qui ?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Février 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Qui ?



Taxi Girl

[YOUTUBE]FfOOlppnZG4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (28 Février 2013)

Putain, ce soir j'ai les boules grave 
[YOUTUBE]ehAcra6XqPU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## boninmi (3 Mars 2013)

L'âme damnée des antinucléaires.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mars 2013)

*Jérôme Savary*


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mars 2013)

timecapsule a dit:


> *jérôme savary*



 ......


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mars 2013)

*Hugo Chavez*


----------



## Madalvée (6 Mars 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Hugo Chavez*



L'armée déployée dans le pays. La peur que les fidèles cassent trop.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Mars 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> L'armée déployée dans le pays. La peur que les fidèles cassent trop.



Ou que les habitants libèré du dictateur fassent un peu trop la fête


----------



## Galekal (6 Mars 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Hugo Chavez*



Il reste a souhaiter que la relève soit assurée sans quoi les Chicago boys vont venir mettre en coupe réglée l'économie du Venezuela. 

Je ne suis pas trop porté sur les sermons mais ceux de Chavez avaient vraiment du panache et de la classe.


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mars 2013)

[YOUTUBE]UGV-CBhnC1w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2013)

thunderheart a dit:


> Alvin Lee



Oh murde, encore un des géants des sixties qui nous quitte, en plus, je me souviens d'une soirée avec lui en 71, il était super sympa (mais il jouait comme un pied  Au babyfoot) !


----------



## Galekal (7 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ou que les habitants libèré du dictateur fassent un peu trop la fête



Dictateur ? Un autre point de vue est possible :

http://www.agoravox.fr/tribune-libre/article/mediamensonges-a-la-mort-d-hugo-131875

Quant au néolibéralisme, dont on ne cesse de nous vendre les prétendues vertus, un autre point de vue est également possible :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9D44V8Vr5rQ
Le documentaire est un peu long mais instructif il aura fallu a la belle bien du courage pour conduire son étude.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mars 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> ... ...



*un avis autorisé...* 

En outre, pour soutenir qu'une politique dont le résultat est l'importation de 80% (quatre-vingt pour cent) des biens de subsistance, alors que le pays a les moyens d'être auto-suffisant est bonne, il faut porter des lunettes diablement déformantes... 

Sans parler des chiffres concernant la mortalité par violences, soigneusement occultés pendant des années...


----------



## Romuald (7 Mars 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> argument pour





TimeCapsule a dit:


> argument contre



Faut dire aussi qu'agoravox et atlantico n'ont pas, mais alors pas du tout, des opinions bien arrétées sur la façon dont doit être conduit le monde


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2013)

Cela dit, si tout ce qui a pu être dit sur Chavez et son côté excessif n'est pas entièrement faux, il n'en reste pas moins que la situation au Venezuela a bien changée depuis son arrivée, TF1 oublie (bizarrement ?) de nous parler de la diminution de la pauvreté qui touchait la moitié de la population à son arrivée (alors qu'on cherche à nous faire avaler qu'il n'y a qu'en augmentant drastiquement le nombre de pauvres en Europe que le continent pourra s'en sortir), et aussi de l'accès à la santé, auquel quasiment tous les vénézueliens ont accès maintenant, alors que seule la fraction la plus favorisée de la population pouvait y recourir avant son arrivée, et j'en passe et des meilleures, qui sont toutes des faits dont on "oublie" de nous parler.

Franchement, je pense que "la dictature" de Chavez valait sans doute bien mieux que "la démocratie" qu'elle avait remplacée, démocratie qui avait confisqué au seul bénéfice de quelques uns (majoritairement étrangers au vénézuela) la manne pétrolière du pays, manne dont Chavez a fait profiter le peuple du pays depuis son arrivée. Bien entendu, à contrario, les actionnaires étrangers, tels les fonds de pension américains ou autres holdings de multinationales, eux, ils ont du cesser de s'engraisser sur le dos du pays, et comme c'est eux qui possèdent une grosse partie de la presse mondiale &#8230; .


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> bla... bla... bla...



Mélanchon sors de ce corps !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2013)

Didier Comès


----------



## thunderheart (7 Mars 2013)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Didier Comès



Silence


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Mélanchon sors de ce corps !



Qu'est-ce que Mélenchon vient faire là dedans ? Là, ce ne sont pas des promesses électorales, il y a longtemps qu'il les avait faites, lui, ses promesses électorales, là, il s'agit de réalisations, la diminution très importante de la pauvreté dans le pays, c'est pas une promesse, il l'a faite, l'accès aux soins pour tous, c'est pas une promesse, il l'a fait, etc.

Le problème avec les Sarkosistes primaires comme toi, c'est que vous êtes tellement endoctrinés que même quand on vous met le nez dans la merde, vous prétendez encore que ça sent la rose !


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le problème avec les *Sarkosistes primaires* comme toi, c'est que vous êtes tellement endoctrinés que même quand on vous met le nez dans la merde, vous prétendez encore que ça sent la rose !



Qu'on les pende... Et on mettra leur nom dans ce fil !


----------



## Galekal (7 Mars 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Faut dire aussi qu'agoravox et atlantico n'ont pas, mais alors pas du tout, des opinions bien arrétées sur la façon dont doit être conduit le monde



Si tu y regardes bien, tu pourras trouver sur Agoravox une pluralité qui n'a aucune chance d'exister sur un tabloid umpiste tel qu'Atlantico.


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le problème avec les Sarkosistes primaires comme toi, c'est que vous êtes tellement endoctrinés que même quand on vous met le nez dans la merde, vous prétendez encore que ça sent la rose !




_Après les funérailles, son corps sera exposé au public à lintérieur dune ancienne caserne militaire de Caracas, a précisé M. Maduro à la télévision, «afin que tout le monde puisse le voir». Le corps du défunt président «sera embaumé comme Hô Chi Minh, comme Lénine, comme Mao Tsé-toung», a également annoncé M. Maduro_.©AFP in Libé.

C'est vrai, pas de Sarkozysme primaire chez ces gens là: tu ne seras pas dépaysé... 

​


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> _Après les funérailles, son corps sera exposé au public à l&#8217;intérieur d&#8217;une ancienne caserne militaire de Caracas, a précisé M. Maduro à la télévision, «afin que tout le monde puisse le voir». Le corps du défunt président «sera embaumé comme Hô Chi Minh, comme Lénine, comme Mao Tsé-toung», a également annoncé M. Maduro_.©AFP in Libé.
> 
> C'est vrai, pas de Sarkozysme primaire chez ces gens là: tu ne seras pas dépaysé...
> 
> ​



 Et ? Quel rapport avec la politique qu'il a mené ? Tu devrais plutôt te poser la question de savoir pourquoi ses partisans vivent dans les quartiers populaires, et ses opposants dans les beaux quartiers, parce que ce qui sera fait de son corps, je doute qu'il ait son mot à y dire maintenant (sauf peut-être en faisant tourner un guéridon).

Mais bien sûr, un mec qui préfère favoriser tous ces salauds de pauvres plutôt que laisser s'enrichir à leurs dépends quelques dizaines de gentils multi-milliardaires et quelques mignonnes multinationales, ça ne peut-être qu'un infâme tyran, une ordure finie ! Mon pauvre lemmy, de ta bêtise crasse ou de ta mauvaise foi, je ne sais celle qui l'emporte, mais ce qui est sûr, c'est que les deux donnent une bonne idée de l'infini. Tu serais riche encore, je comprendrais, mais tu ne te rends même pas compte que pour ceux que tu défends, tu fais partie de la volière de pigeons à plumer ! :hein:


----------



## Madalvée (8 Mars 2013)

Chavez aurait quand même gagné à ce que les ennemis de ses ennemis ne soient pas automatiquement ses amis.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Chavez aurait quand même gagné à ce que les ennemis de ses ennemis ne soient pas automatiquement ses amis.



Je n'ai pas dit qu'il était "tout blanc", il n'était pas exempt de reproches, mais de là à le faire passer pour un immonde dictateur assoiffé de sang, tel qu'on essaie de nous le décrire, et de là à oublier voire nier totalement ce qu'il a réussi à faire, il y a une marge.


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas dit qu'il était "tout blanc", il n'était pas exempt de reproches, mais de là à le faire passer pour un immonde dictateur assoiffé de sang, tel qu'on essaie de nous le décrire, et de là à oublier voire nier totalement ce qu'il a réussi à faire, il y a une marge.



Tout n'était pas blanc en effet, Chavez ce voulait le nouveau Simón Bolívar (pour comme Che Guevara en son époque), il d'ailleurs réussi !


----------



## Powerdom (8 Mars 2013)

a propos de Chavez, il y  un lien sympa dans les actu amusantes. vous devriez le lire.


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Mars 2013)

Tchao l'artiste   

Je l'ai adoré dans Mafiosa


----------



## Pamoi (15 Mars 2013)

Francis Lemaire


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mars 2013)

*André Fontaine*


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2013)

Bruce Reynolds (cerveau du braquage du train postal Glasgow-Londres en 1963)


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2013)

macinside a dit:


> Bruce Reynolds (cerveau du braquage du train postal Glasgow-Londres en 1963)



Celui grâce à qui la F1 est devenue ce qu'elle est : une vaste affaire de fric plus que de sport ?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Celui grâce à qui la F1 est devenue ce qu'elle est : une vaste affaire de fric plus que de sport ?




Du sport ? 
en ces temps j'appellerais plutôt ça une activité qui détruit et pollue notre environnement. 
comme chaque type d'activité mécanique de ce genre, rallye, courses sur glace etc...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Du sport ?
> en ces temps j'appellerais plutôt ça une activité qui détruit et pollue notre environnement.
> comme chaque type d'activité mécanique de ce genre, rallye, courses sur glace etc...



Non, tu confonds là, c'est vrai que les sports mécaniques polluent, mais c'est juste une goutte d'eau dans la mer, il ne faut pas se tromper de combat : une heure de circulation sur le périphérique parisien ou 1/4 d'heure de production d'une usine chinoise polluent plus que toute une saison de F1 !


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, tu confonds là, c'est vrai que les sports mécaniques polluent, mais c'est juste une goutte d'eau dans la mer, il ne faut pas se tromper de combat : une heure de circulation sur le périphérique parisien ou 1/4 d'heure de production d'une usine chinoise polluent plus que toute une saison de F1 !



Peut-être, mais faudrait pas oublier le côté "exemplaire" de la F1 => vitesse et consommation de carburant à gogo, et 2 trains de pneus pour faire 600 km...

La F1 cémal !


----------



## Powerdom (18 Mars 2013)

la pollution ce n'est pas que les gaz. c'est également (surtout) la destruction de l'environnement, demande aux archéologues sud américains ce qu'ils pensent du dakar...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h56 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> une heure de circulation sur le périphérique parisien ou 1/4 d'heure de production d'une usine chinoise polluent plus que toute une saison de F1 !




vu le nombre d'avions qu'il faut pour transporter les équipes, le matériel d'un bout à l'autre de la planète tous les 15 jours. je suis curieux de connaitre tes sources.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La F1 cémal !



Le moteur *diesel* on l'oublie 
On nous fait croire que le diesel pollue moins que le super, alors qu'il rejette toujours des particules fines, plus fines, tellement fines que rien ne peut les arrêter, ah si nos poumons. 

Et si on parlait de 





> Le NO2 est toxique (40 fois plus que CO, 4 fois plus que NO). Il pénètre profondément dans les poumons.
> Les pics de concentrations sont plus nocifs qu'une même dose sur une longue période. Le NO est un gaz irritant pour les bronches, il réduit le pouvoir oxygénateur du sang .»4.


----------



## boninmi (18 Mars 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Le moteur *diesel* on l'oublie
> On nous fait croire que le diesel pollue moins que le super, alors qu'il rejette toujours des particules fines, plus fines, tellement fines que rien ne peut les arrêter, ah si nos poumons.
> 
> Et si on parlait de


Là c'est devenu le thread ante-mortem 
Tiens, on pourrait en créer un (il existe déjà ?). 
On y parlerait écologie.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2013)

boninmi a dit:


> Là c'est devenu le thread ante-mortem



Ben non 
Les rejets du diesel tuent plus, cela avec la bénédiction des états


----------



## morphoas (19 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Du sport ?
> en ces temps j'appellerais plutôt ça une activité qui détruit et pollue notre environnement.
> comme chaque type d'activité mécanique de ce genre, rallye, courses sur glace etc...



Et tu fais quoi sur ton avatar ? ... Tu pédales ?


----------



## Powerdom (20 Mars 2013)

marchant avec beaucoup de difficulté, ce quad que je pouvais enfourcher depuis mon fauteuil m'a beaucoup changé la vie...
Mais cette photo a maintenant 27 ans.


----------



## Pamoi (20 Mars 2013)

Jason Molina, leader de Magnolia Electric Co, à 39 ans.

[YOUTUBE]CmUBSNbb7Nc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2013)

James Herbert


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2013)

Kevin Duchard.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Kevin Duchard.



À peine un mois après la mort de Kevin Ayers (né en 1944, lui), c'est d'un goût


----------



## Powerdom (23 Mars 2013)

Magnum, Han Solo, starski et Hutch


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Magnum, Han Solo, starski et Hutch



Mince &#8230; "Monsieur le Directeur" (Commissaire Moulin) ! C'est Yves Rénier, qui doit être triste, plus de "mon p'tit Moulin" !


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mars 2013)

*Phil Ramone*


----------



## thunderheart (31 Mars 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Phil Ramone*



Encore un Ramones ! Ah non :love:


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Avril 2013)

*Fred* (Philémon)


----------



## thunderheart (3 Avril 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Fred* (Philémon)



Ah merde


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Avril 2013)

J'en ai encore dans mes placards


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Avril 2013)

*Margaret Thatcher*


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Avril 2013)

Margaret Thatcher


----------



## Powerdom (8 Avril 2013)

explications houleuses avec Bobby Sands la haut :rose:


c'est dingue on est plus vite au courant des décès sur ce fil qu'en écoutant la radio.


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Margaret Thatcher*



cadeau :

[YOUTUBE]MJcUMKGCdrY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Avril 2013)

macinside a dit:


> cadeau :
> 
> *Renaud*



Peux pas te bouler sur ce coup


----------



## Galekal (8 Avril 2013)

macinside a dit:


> cadeau :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]MJcUMKGCdrY[/YOUTUBE]



Du grand Renaud. 
Et, pour la circonstance, une oraison appropriée.


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Avril 2013)

Je vais faire mon rabat joie mais depuis que ce con s'est déclaré ouvertement pour l'HADOPI il me sort par les trous de nez Bien la peine d'avoir chanté "Société tu ne m'auras pas" :mouais:

Pour la mère tappe-dur je prends un ver* pour arrosé sa mort sur sa dépouille 

* Faute volontaire :rateau:


----------



## Galekal (8 Avril 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je vais faire mon rabat joie mais depuis que ce con s'est déclaré ouvertement pour l'HADOPI il me sort par les trous de nez Bien la peine d'avoir chanté "Société tu ne m'auras pas" :mouais:
> 
> Pour la mère tappe-dur je prends un ver* pour arrosé sa mort sur sa dépouille
> 
> * Faute volontaire :rateau:



Tu veux dire qu'elle va faire la joie des asticots ?


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Avril 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Tu veux dire qu'elle va faire la joie des asticots ?


Si au moins morte elle peut faire plaisir ça la changera


----------



## Madalvée (8 Avril 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Margaret Thatcher



Vous dites ça pour me faire plaisir.


----------



## Romuald (8 Avril 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je vais faire mon rabat joie mais depuis que ce con s'est déclaré ouvertement pour l'HADOPI il me sort par les trous de nez Bien la peine d'avoir chanté "Société tu ne m'auras pas" :mouais:



Pitêt qu'il était bourré quand il l'a dit


----------



## boninmi (8 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Pitêt qu'il était bourré quand il l'a dit


Qu'est-ce qui se passe ? Renaud est mort ? 
Un camion ?


----------



## aCLR (8 Avril 2013)

boninmi a dit:


> Un camion ?


De crème glacée


----------



## da capo (9 Avril 2013)

Voilà ce que cela m'inspire (désolé je dessine plutôt mal)


----------



## boninmi (9 Avril 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> De crème glacée


De ... bière


----------



## jpmiss (9 Avril 2013)




----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Images diverses zé variées



On sent qu'elle était  aimée, dans son pays !


----------



## Grug (9 Avril 2013)

tiens, je vais me resservir une troisième fois des pâtes&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2013)

Grug a dit:


> tiens, je vais me resservir une troisième fois des pâtes



Oui, remarque, tu dois en avoir besoin, ça te fera peut-être prendre des couleurs, je te trouve un peu pâlichon, ces temps ci :siflle:


----------



## Madalvée (9 Avril 2013)

Moi aussi j'ai pris une cuite, je ne me souviens même pas avoir fait ça pour Reagan.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Avril 2013)

*Mort du sociologue Raymond Boudon*

Un penseur de premier plan. Je trouve amusant que sur les rayons des librairies et bibliothèques, à la lettre B, ses livres soient juste à côté de ceux de son adversaire intellectuel, Bourdieu.


----------



## thunderheart (20 Avril 2013)

Vous avez sans un jour vu ou tenu entre les mains une de ses créations ... Storm Thorgerson


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Avril 2013)

*François Jacob*


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Avril 2013)

*Richie Havens*


----------



## thunderheart (23 Avril 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Richie Havens*



Ah merde 
Sa façon bizarre de toujours gratter en barrés, sa voix éraillée (le début du film Woodstock). Une personnalité à part s'en va...


----------



## WebOliver (23 Avril 2013)

thunderheart a dit:


> Ah merde
> Sa façon bizarre de toujours gratter en barrés, sa voix éraillée (le début du film Woodstock). Une personnalité à part s'en va...



Merde ouais, j'avais eu la chance de le voir en 2009:

[YOUTUBE]gqiAIynRLgY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2013)

... Et ça continue...


----------



## ru666 (23 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On sent qu'elle était  aimée, dans son pays !



Le livre de sa correspondance avec sa sur vient de sortir hier au RU (prévu de longue date, la sortie hein, pas sa mort !!). Et le moins que l'on puisse dire que l'intérêt l'aura guidé y compris sur le choix de ses partenaires et de son futur mari.


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Avril 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Et ça continue...


Oui hélas 

Mais comme on dit : "_Plus on avance dans le temps moins on rencontre de gens qui ont connu Napoléon_"


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Et ça continue...





Dos Jones a dit:


> Oui hélas&#8230;
> 
> Mais comme on dit : "_Plus on avance dans le temps moins on rencontre de gens qui ont connu Napoléon_"



De toute façon, cette planète est malsaine &#8230; La preuve : tous les gens qui  ont vécus ces 30 derniers siècles sont mort ! 






ru666 a dit:


> (prévu de longue date, la sortie hein, pas sa mort !!)



Effectivement, sa mort a été prévue de plus longue date &#8230; Le jour de sa naissance, comme pour chacun de nous, il n'y a que la date, qui puisse poser question :hein:


----------



## thunderheart (23 Avril 2013)

Sometimes I feel like ...
[YOUTUBE]fA51wyl-9IE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ru666 (23 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> De toute façon, cette planète est malsaine  La preuve : tous les gens qui  ont vécus ces 30 derniers siècles sont mort !





Je croyais MacGé éternel  M'aurait-on caché des choses?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> Je croyais MacGé éternel  M'aurait-on caché des choses?



Non non, MacGe est bien eternel : il a été créé en 1318 BC par Amok et la Bengilli, pour occuper le jeune Ramses II, alors adolescent, plus tard, Amok et la Bengilli ont eu un enfant : Mackie, conçu lors d'une excursion en montgolfière, et qui, d'ailleurs, prend la belle couleur rouge de ses parents* une fois l'an, le jour de son anniversaire (le reste du temps, il est aussi vert que moi). Il y a quelques temps, Amok et la Bengilli ont passé les rênes du pouvoir à Christophe (CL97 ici), le premier passe encore de temps en temps, quand il retrouve son déambulateur (Pascal, si tu nous regarde ), quant à la seconde, je crois savoir qu'il est retourné à des activités plus musicales.

Il est prévu que Christophe dirige l'entreprise jusqu'à mi-février 4639, date à laquelle il passera le relais à son tour. 


(*) Encore que Bengilli ait viré au bleu ces dernières années


----------



## ru666 (23 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non non, MacGe est bien eternel : il a été créé en 1318 BC par Amok et la Bengili, pour occuper le jeune Ramses II, alors adolescent, plus tard, Amok et la Bengili ont eu un enfant : Mackie, qui, d'ailleurs prend la belle couleur rouge de ses parents une fois l'an, le jour de son anniversaire (le reste du temps, il est aussi vert que moi). Il y a quelques temps, Amok et la Bengili ont passé les rênes du pouvoir à Christophe (CL97 ici), le premier passe encore de temps en temps, quand il retrouve son déambulateur (Pascal, si tu nous regarde ), quant à la seconde, je crois savoir qu'il est retourné à des activités plus musicales.
> 
> Il est prévu que Christophe dirige l'entreprise jusqu'en février 4639, date à laquelle il passera le relais à son tour.



Ainsi donc c'était vrai. Mes hommages respectueux  

J'espère que la succession se passera bien car le nombre de déambulateurs me semble malgré tout aller croissant sans fait injure bien sûr aux vieux claviers gris qui hantent ces forums et nous repaissent de leur incommensurable savoir


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Avril 2013)

thunderheart a dit:


> Sometimes I feel like ...
> [YOUTUBE]fA51wyl-9IE[/YOUTUBE]



Merde...


----------



## patlek (11 Mai 2013)

Un createur de creatures:

[YOUTUBE]U9kmjW73-v4[/YOUTUBE]

Ray Harryhausen

Pour les jeunes: Il fut un temps ou c' était le top des "effets spéciaux" (avant la 3D)


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mai 2013)

C'est ravageur les AVC


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mai 2013)

l'épouse de Lino...


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Mai 2013)

*Fred Funcken*


----------



## Arlequin (18 Mai 2013)

Teri Moïse 

:rose::rose::rose:


----------



## Powerdom (18 Mai 2013)

je cite :

_Son décès aurait pu passer inaperçu si l'animateur radio et télé, Claudy Siar, qui était à sa recherche depuis quelques semaines pour la programmer dans sa nouvelle émission sur France Ô, n'avait pas publié la nouvelle sur son compte tweeter en apprenant son décès. Depuis sur Internet, les hommages à cette artiste, sensible et entière, affluent._

vous allez voir dans 3 heures c'était la plus grande chanteuse de tous les temps...
Heureusement qu'elle n'avait pas 27 ans !


----------



## patlek (21 Mai 2013)

[YOUTUBE]5qRJIBtbc2c[/YOUTUBE]


http://aliceadsl.lemonde.fr/culture...ndateur-des-doors_3397041_3246.html?bloc_actu


----------



## thunderheart (21 Mai 2013)

patlek a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]5qRJIBtbc2c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> http://aliceadsl.lemonde.fr/culture...ndateur-des-doors_3397041_3246.html?bloc_actu



Ah merde, je viens d'entendre ça ce matin.
Une porte vient de se refermer


----------



## Arlequin (21 Mai 2013)

Romanthony


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2013)

thunderheart a dit:


> Ah merde, je viens d'entendre ça ce matin.
> Une porte vient de se refermer



plus que 2 et dieu reforme le groupe (la blague marche aussi avec les beatles  )


----------



## Romuald (22 Mai 2013)

Il n'y a pas que les roqueurs qui quittent la scène. Les 'classiques' aussi


----------



## Madalvée (23 Mai 2013)

Georges Moustaki.


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Mai 2013)

*Georges Moustaki*


----------



## legritch (23 Mai 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Georges Moustaki*


Pub :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mai 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Pub :mouais:



La compil des plus grands titres de Moustaki est sûrement déjà prête.


----------



## Madalvée (23 Mai 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> La compil des plus grands titres de Moustaki est sûrement déjà prête.



Bah, c'est pareil dans la presse, chacun sait que les biographies sont patiemment accumulées dans un tiroir en attendant de les ressortir le jour de la mort des artistes


----------



## Powerdom (26 Mai 2013)

Fernand Bonnevie.


----------



## boninmi (26 Mai 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Fernand Bonnevie.


Tu te trompes de discussion: il est immortel.


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mai 2013)

*Guy Carcassonne*


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Guy Carcassonne*



Mes sincères condoléances à son épouse, dont je trouve les ouvrages bien plus digestes que ceux de feu son mari


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mai 2013)

Régis


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Mai 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Régis


Ben on va pas pleurer là :mouais:

Un abruti qui meurt ça fait un de moins


----------



## Powerdom (27 Mai 2013)

On a la vidéo ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> On a la vidéo ?



Sur YouTube, là, ça s'impose


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sur YouTube, là, ça s'impose



Clap clap clap clap !

Si si,  je suis sérieux...


----------



## House M.D. (31 Mai 2013)

En même temps, grimper sur le toit d'un métro... Quand on voit l'espace entre le toit et un tunnel...


----------



## inkclub (31 Mai 2013)

un futur lauréat du prix darwin ?

http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-eco/20...WW00296-sacem-parachute-dore-pour-lex-pdg.php


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Juin 2013)

*Pierre Mauroy*


----------



## da capo (7 Juin 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Pierre Mauroy*



Ah ?

Je le croyais mort depuis 1983
Mais je dois confondre avec un autre socialiste.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juin 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Ah ?
> 
> Je le croyais mort depuis 1983
> Mais je dois confondre avec un autre socialiste.



Tu confonds avec Pierre Beregovoy ... Ce matin j'ai eu la même réaction que toi !


----------



## da capo (7 Juin 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tu confonds avec Pierre Beregovoy ... Ce matin j'ai eu la même réaction que toi !



Non, non je ne confonds pas. 1983, ce n'est pas pour rien


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juin 2013)

1983. Le tournant de la rigueur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2013)

1983 : l'année de mes trente ans &#8230; Et de la naissance de mon fils ainé, dont on vient de fêter les 30 ans :rateau: :casse:


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Juin 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tu confonds avec Pierre Beregovoy ... Ce matin j'ai eu la même réaction que toi !


Mais non tu te fourvoies là tu confonds avec celui qui s'était noyé dans une mare de 20cm de profondeur


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Mais non tu te fourvoies là tu confonds avec celui qui s'était noyé dans une mare de 20cm de profondeur



Ouh là, c'est bien plus vieux, ça, c'était peu de temps après celui qui s'était suicidé de trois balles dans la nuque !


----------



## Madalvée (7 Juin 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Ah ?
> 
> Je le croyais mort depuis 1983
> Mais je dois confondre avec un autre socialiste.



C'est le premier premier ministre de gauche. Et le dernier.


----------



## thunderheart (20 Juin 2013)

James Gondolfini, aka Tony Soprano


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Juin 2013)

*Jean-Louis Scherrer*


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Juin 2013)

*Alain Mimoun*


----------



## boninmi (28 Juin 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Alain Mimoun*


Même pas dopé, je parie. 

Ma poule, décapitée par une fouine.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2013)

L'été 2013 &#8230; Mort-né


----------



## Powerdom (28 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'été 2013  Mort-né




non je crois qu'il bouge encore


----------



## Madalvée (28 Juin 2013)

On attend encore le printemps.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juillet 2013)

L'inventeur de la souris est mort.

Non, pas Walt Disney. Douglas Engelbart :
http://www.lemonde.fr/disparitions/...nteur-de-la-souris-est-mort_3441495_3382.html

Ma Logitech est toute émue.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Non, pas Walt Disney.



Oh ! Disney n'a pas inventé la Souris, elle existait déjà du temps de Benjamin Rabier, et ça fait plus longtemps encore qu'elle vient chercher la première dent de lait tombée des enfants en échange d'une pièce (ce que Disney ignorait, forcément, puisqu'il souscrivait, comme la majorité des américains, à la croyance erronée en ce que ce serait une "fée des dents", et non une souris qui viendrait procéder à cet échange &#8230; Une "fée des dents" &#8230; Nan, mais je vous demande un peu ) !


----------



## Madalvée (4 Juillet 2013)

De toutes façons, sans mimolette à manger, la vie d'une souris américaine est désormais bien triste


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2013)

Albert Simon d'Europe 1 est mort.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2013)

Le «&#8201;super-héros&#8201;» de la centrale de Fukushima meurt dun cancer


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juillet 2013)

André Verchuren

L'accordéon c'est le piano du pauvre On a jamais vu d'accordéon à queue d'ailleurs :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> André Verchuren



*Vibrant hommage de Kernic ce matin ....*




​


----------



## poildep (11 Juillet 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> André Verchuren


Certaines mauvaises langues disent qu'il n'était pas très Aimable.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2013)

Mort du poète Mathieu Bénézet.


----------



## flotow (13 Juillet 2013)

Louis


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Juillet 2013)

*Olivier Ameisen*


----------



## JPTK (19 Juillet 2013)

Ah bah merde alors ! 
C'est con pour un cardiologue en plus...
Il n'aura même pas eu le temps de voir sa découverte aboutir pleinement en plus, même si c'est bien engagé. En tout cas il aura été un pionnier qui aura changé et sauvé la vie de beaucoup de personnes ! S'il ne s'était pas guéri lui même de l'alcoolisme, rien n'aurait pu se passer.
Je lui dois ma guérison.

C'est un grand monsieur qui s'en est allé en tout cas, quoi que puissent en dire ses détracteurs.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Juillet 2013)

*Pierre Fabre*

Il a bati une belle fortune, mais  quand même !


----------



## Romuald (20 Juillet 2013)

Henri Alleg


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Juillet 2013)

*Denys de La Patellière*


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Juillet 2013)

Valerie Lang


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Juillet 2013)

*Dennis Farina*


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juillet 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Dennis Farina*



Ah merde, j'adore cet acteur à la bouille si expressive.
A l'instant me reviennent ses interprétations cultissimes dans Snatch ou Get Shorty.


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Juillet 2013)

*Bernadette Lafont*


----------



## boninmi (25 Juillet 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Bernadette Lafont*


La fiancée du pirate ...

Moi, je m'balance ...

[YOUTUBE]ms05lIH5k3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Juillet 2013)

JJ Cale   

[YOUTUBE]E40IFKrzDIg[/YOUTUBE]

Et avec Clapton from "CrossRoad Festival"&#8230;

[YOUTUBE]i5Tiqv4Irjs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juillet 2013)

... une sacrée mauvaise journée ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juillet 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... une sacrée mauvaise journée ...



Ouaip !  Je m'en vais ré-écouter "The road to Escondido", tiens !


----------



## anntraxh (27 Juillet 2013)

j'ai 55 ans, jusque là , j'avais jamais vraiment pleuré la disparition d'un musicien, et là , je chiale.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juillet 2013)

*Barnaby Jack
*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Août 2013)

La mort est dans le pré


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Août 2013)

*George Duke ...... *



[YOUTUBE]H_UVhVi-3Zg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Août 2013)

Vieux complice de F Zappa ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h33 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> *George Duke ...... *
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]H_UVhVi-3Zg[/YOUTUBE]​



Tu as dégainé avant moi ...


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> JJ Cale


 
Fais chier!   

je me suis racheté toute sa discographie en remplacement de mes vieux vynils qui commencaient à gratter....

JJ Cale, le tulsa sound, et "slow hand" Clapton (et dans moindre mesure M Knopfler) je suis fan de la première heure. 



Manquerait plus que les Stones posent leur guitare et je pourrai revendre mes iPOD! :mouais:


----------



## da capo (7 Août 2013)

euh, sinon, ma grand-mère est morte ; mais ça fait un moment maintenant.





ps : désolé, mais je bosse comme un malade alors que je suis en congés&#8230; alors je me laisse aller.


----------



## patlek (7 Août 2013)

da capo a dit:


> ps : désolé, mais je bosse comme un malade alors que je suis en congés&#8230; alors je me laisse aller.



Te tue pas a bosser, surtout pendant les congés (en pluss!)...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2013)

Jacques Vergès, «l'avocat de la terreur», est mort.


----------



## Powerdom (16 Août 2013)

Non il n'était pas l'avocat de la terreur, mais des hommes qui la faisait régner. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h16 ----------

Knud Victor. il est mort voici quelques mois mais je (on ?) viens de l'apprendre


----------



## Galekal (16 Août 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> Jacques Vergès, «l'avocat de la terreur», est mort.



Euh... il va faire appel dans le but de pouvoir revenir ? 

Quoi qu'il en soit, l'individu était loin d'être quelconque. Il mettait un tel talent a défendre des individus sulfureux aux idéologies et mobiles aussi fumeux que divergents que l'on a en définitive l'impression qu'il s'agissait avant toute chose d'une bête de scène. Il s'était d'ailleurs même lancé dans le théatre pour y déployer son éloquence. Rhéteur, comédien et tragédien, pour ainsi dire dans le sens artistique du terme. 

Peut être également des questions de philosophie du droit , qui le conduisaient a vouloir donner a tout prix une défense a des individus dont certains ne valaient honnêtement pas la corde pour les pendre.


----------



## Powerdom (25 Août 2013)

Tom Christian


----------



## thunderheart (25 Août 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Tom Christian



Une page des mutinés du Bounty se tourne


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2013)

La comédienne Valérie Benguigui est morte.


----------



## boninmi (3 Septembre 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> La comédienne Valérie Benguigui est morte.


... et pour ceux qui s'interrogent, elle n'a pas de lien de parenté avec Jean.


----------



## Madalvée (3 Septembre 2013)

boninmi a dit:


> ... et pour ceux qui s'interrogent, elle n'a pas de lien de parenté avec Jean.



Et avec Patrick ? Je me pose la question depuis ce matin.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2013)

Apparemment non.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Septembre 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> Apparemment non.



eh ben ! il a dû passer un dur moment au recensement ce type là !
Il est mort quand ?


----------



## boninmi (5 Septembre 2013)

Sushmita Banerjee .


----------



## Madalvée (12 Septembre 2013)

Albert Jacquard (merci pour le lien à venir)


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Septembre 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Albert Jacquard



Bin merde


----------



## Galekal (13 Septembre 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Albert Jacquard



C'est un grand éclaireur qui s'en va.


----------



## Nephou (14 Septembre 2013)

Il a beaucoup travaillé sur le son de l&#8217;image, mais pas uniquement.

&#8224; Ray Dolby






&#8212; article Télérama
&#8212; hommage sur le site de la société dolby


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2013)

Et hop!


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Septembre 2013)

Hiroshi Yamauchi.


----------



## Arlequin (23 Septembre 2013)

Gilles Verlant


----------



## macinside (25 Septembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> Gilles Verlant



Combien de truc j'ai découvert grâce a lui (et son pote Thomas) merci mec


----------



## boninmi (4 Octobre 2013)

Giap.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Octobre 2013)

*Patrice Chéreau*


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2013)

Wilfried Martens.


----------



## Madalvée (10 Octobre 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> Wilfried Martens.



J'aimais bien ce docteur.


----------



## Madalvée (15 Octobre 2013)

Bruno Metsu


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Octobre 2013)

*Hans Riegel*


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Hans Riegel*



Ça va bientôt faire 70 ans qu'il est mort, il serait temps que tu fasses ton deuil !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Octobre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça va bientôt faire 70 ans qu'il est mort, il serait temps que tu fasses ton deuil !



Signalons également que Jean Gabin, Jacques Brel, Claude François, Simone Signoret, Yves Montand, Serge Gainsbourg - pour ne citer que ceux-là - sont tout ce qu'il y a de plus mort.


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Octobre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Hans Riegel*



En effet ! :rateau:

J'aurais du préciser "fils et patron de la Sté" !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Signalons également que Jean Gabin, Jacques Brel, Claude François, Simone Signoret, Yves Montand, Serge Gainsbourg - pour ne citer que ceux-là - sont tout ce qu'il y a de plus mort.



Vi, ainsi que Nabuchodonosor, Confucius, Ramses II, Bertrand Duguesclin et Jehanne d'Arc (et même Louis XVI, il me semble) ! 



TimeCapsule a dit:


> En effet ! :rateau:
> 
> J'aurais du préciser "fils et patron de la Sté" !



"Patron de la Sté", je sais ce que c'est, mais "fils de la sté", là, je ne vois pas bien &#8230;


----------



## Madalvée (15 Octobre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> "Patron de la Sté", je sais ce que c'est, mais "fils de la sté", là, je ne vois pas bien



C'est quoi une sté ?


----------



## da capo (15 Octobre 2013)

société (haribo)


----------



## boninmi (17 Octobre 2013)

Albert Bourlon


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2013)

Émile Louis.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> Émile Louis.



Georges Descrières nous a aussi quitté ce week-end.

Un de ces 2 décès est une bonne nouvelle (l'autre pas). Je vous laisse deviner lequel.


----------



## inkclub (25 Octobre 2013)

Robert Salmon


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Octobre 2013)

*Lou Reed*


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Lou Reed*



Ah  Murde !


----------



## thunderheart (27 Octobre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]uquBzrZlImY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LeProf (27 Octobre 2013)

Je viens de l'apprendre aussi .... merde comme tu dis ... Lou Reed, c'était à jamais le Velvet Underground


----------



## boninmi (28 Octobre 2013)

J'ai écouté New York des centaines de fois.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2013)

LeProf a dit:


> Lou Reed, c'était à jamais le Velvet Underground



Encore qu'on puisse citer quelques exemples où il était largement plus "underground" que "velvet"


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Novembre 2013)

*Gérard de Villiers*


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2013)

Sylvie Simon

Une vraie journaliste d'investigation qui aura poursuivi ses croisades quasiment jusqu'à on dernier souffle sur cette Terre.


----------



## boninmi (12 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sylvie Simon
> 
> Une vraie journaliste d'investigation qui aura poursuivi ses croisades quasiment jusqu'à on dernier souffle sur cette Terre.


Ah, j'aurais pas cru ça de toi, en apparence si rationaliste  .


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2013)

boninmi a dit:


> Ah, j'aurais pas cru ça de toi, en apparence si rationaliste  .



Mais je suis, rationaliste, et si j'avais de nombreux points de désaccord sur certaines de ses positions, j'avais aussi des convergences de vue avec elle sur d'autres, tiens, *J*'ai *P*é*T*é un *K*able  nous en a posté un récemment qui illustre bien un domaine où nos vues convergeaient !


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Novembre 2013)

*Georges Lautner*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Novembre 2013)

Pour moi, "Les tontons flingueurs" est un film culte.


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Novembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour moi, "Les tontons flingueurs" est un film cul.



T'es un furtif ou un tendre du dimanche ?


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Novembre 2013)

> _- j'y trouve un goût de_ &#63743;


----------



## LeProf (24 Novembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour moi, "Les tontons flingueurs" est un film culte.



Idem pour moi, y a qu'a voir ma signature.... c'est une réplique de Lino dans la scène de la cuisine....

RIP Georges


----------



## boninmi (24 Novembre 2013)

Bon , vous allez être contents, ils le repassent pour la 158 ème fois ce soir .


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Novembre 2013)

boninmi a dit:


> Bon , vous allez être contents, ils le repassent pour la 158 ème fois ce soir .



Ouarf le lien chez TéléLoisir 

Pourquoi pas chez Télé Z ? 

Voici le lien chez Télérama :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2013)

boninmi a dit:


> Bon , vous allez être contents, ils le repassent pour la 158 ème fois ce soir .



Devinez ce que je vais regarder ce soir.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2013)

Moi, je ne le regarderais pas, mais je pense que je vais l'enregistrer, pour pouvoir ensuite obtenir la maîtrise des rediffusions !


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, je ne le regarderais pas, mais je pense que je vais l'enregistrer, pour pouvoir ensuite obtenir la maîtrise des rediffusions !


Je l'ai depuis longtemps en DVD ainsi que les "Barbouzes" et un autre dédié à Michel Audiard


----------



## boninmi (26 Novembre 2013)

Lucien Neuwirth .


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Novembre 2013)

boninmi a dit:


> Lucien Neuwirth .



Sacré bonhomme. :style:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2013)

Paul Walker.


----------



## alèm (1 Décembre 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> Paul Walker.



ironie de l'histoire :



> Paul Walker, l'un des acteurs de la série de films d'action "Fast and Furious", s'est tué dans un accident de la route


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2013)

alèm a dit:


> ironie de l'histoire :



D'autant qu'en plus, ça n'était même pas lui qui conduisait !


----------



## alèm (1 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> D'autant qu'en plus, ça n'était même pas lui qui conduisait !



il tenait le rôle de Chantal Nobel ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2013)

Un truc du genre, j'imagine &#8230; :rateau:


----------



## boninmi (1 Décembre 2013)

alèm a dit:


> ironie de l'histoire :


... s'appeler *Walker* et se tuer en bagnole.


----------



## LeProf (1 Décembre 2013)

Le problème c'est que dans la vraie vie, pour les cascades, on n'a pas droit à l'erreur... sinon, on le paie cash....

.... même en étant que passager.


----------



## Lila (3 Décembre 2013)

*...BOn ça va ....*


...on va pas non plus chialer des plombes sur un mec qui meurt en porsche GT sur un boulevard limité à 15 mph en se plantant dans le plus petit arbre de la terre ......

SHIT HAPPENS......RIP !

hop la suite !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Décembre 2013)

boninmi a dit:


> ... s'appeler *Walker* et se tuer en bagnole.



Ouf ! Un moment j'ai cru que c'était *Walker* Texas Ranger ....:rateau:


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Décembre 2013)

Lila a dit:


> hop la suite !



suffit de secouer...

*... ou pas*


----------



## Lila (3 Décembre 2013)

...wéééé on moins on se fiasait pas chier avec ses pubs


----------



## Romuald (3 Décembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ouf ! Un moment j'ai cru que c'était *Walker* Texas Ranger ....:rateau:


Impossible. Si la Porsche de Chuck Norris encadre un arbre, c'est l'arbre qui meurt.





--->[]


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Décembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Impossible. Si la Porsche de Chuck Norris encadre un arbre, c'est l'arbre qui meurt.--->[]



Sûr qu'il ne finira pas autrement qu'en croix pour le clou du spectacle


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Décembre 2013)

Nelson Mandela


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (6 Décembre 2013)

R.i.p....


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Décembre 2013)

Finalement.

Qu'il repose en paix.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Décembre 2013)

Ah merde je l'avais bien aimé dans Seven


----------



## thunderheart (6 Décembre 2013)

RIP Nelson Mandela


----------



## jpmiss (7 Décembre 2013)

Sacha Sosno




La Tête Au Carré par jpmiss, sur Flickr


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Décembre 2013)

*Édouard Molinaro*


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2013)

La prostate de notre bon président


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Décembre 2013)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> La prostate de notre bon président


----------



## ranxerox (10 Décembre 2013)

jean-louis foulquier ; (


----------



## LeProf (11 Décembre 2013)

Merde.... 
j'aimais bien ces émissions de radios.


----------



## ranxerox (11 Décembre 2013)

moi aussi... sa voix pdt les nuits blanches...
sa familiarité avec tous les chanteurs français,
qu'il a pour bcp lancé...

Disparition de Jean-Louis Foulquier : Le marin a rompu ses amarres - France Inter


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Décembre 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> moi aussi... sa voix pdt les nuits blanches...
> sa familiarité avec tous les chanteurs français,
> qu'il a pour bcp lancé...
> 
> Disparition de Jean-Louis Foulquier : Le marin a rompu ses amarres - France Inter



Oui sa voix, sa gueule dans ses courtes apparitions cinématographiques&#8230; Mais quelle voix !
Nostalgie...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h59 ----------

Sans aucune polémique, deux soldats français de 20 ans, anonymes, certes, mais qui méritent bien leur place ici.


----------



## rabisse (11 Décembre 2013)

Un monarque aussi avec tout ce que cela suppose.


----------



## rabisse (12 Décembre 2013)

*Kate Barry.*


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Décembre 2013)

*Peter O'Toole*


----------



## boninmi (15 Décembre 2013)

Je croyais qu'il était mort depuis longtemps dans un accident de bagnole. Mais non, c'était le vrai ...


----------



## thunderheart (16 Décembre 2013)

Joan de Beauvoir de Havilland aka Joan Fontaine


----------



## inkclub (18 Décembre 2013)

Ronnie Biggs


----------



## thunderheart (18 Décembre 2013)

inkclub a dit:


> Ronnie Biggs



Ah zut, me souviens du passage assez fun de ce trublion dans le film The Great Rock'n'Roll Swindle


----------



## boninmi (19 Décembre 2013)

Bruno Vouhé (Lionel Macbrusoft)


----------



## WebOliver (19 Décembre 2013)

Je sais pas qui c'est, mais j'ajouterais que nous sommes tous Vouhé à disparaître.

Sur ce&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2013)

C'était un garçon qui était très impliqué dans la vie associative, passionné d'électronique (c'était son métier), il avait entre autres créé beaucoup de dispositifs permettant à un Mac de piloter de tels dispositifs, ainsi, en son temps, qu'un nombre important de piles hypercard  dont le célèbre "Erreurs aide et optimisation" bien connu des adeptes d'OS 9 et plus anciens, base de données regroupant l'ensemble des erreurs Mac OS et leur signification, ainsi que maints conseils utilles. Après avoir contribué des années au remplissage des CD de la revue Univers Mac via ses "dossiers MacBruSoft", il était devenu un des rédacteurs les plus prolixes de la revue A Vos Mac, et depuis 18 ans que nous entretenions une correspondance suivie, via internet, je le considérais comme un ami. Toute ma compassion va à sa femme et à son fils.


----------



## boninmi (19 Décembre 2013)

Vouais. 
Connu seulement des quelques dinosaures encore accros au support papier.


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Décembre 2013)

boninmi a dit:


> Vouais.
> Connu seulement des quelques dinosaures encore accros au support papier.


Faut surtout avoir une certaine culture Apple pour avoir suivi son parcours :hein:

Tchao Lionel  et R.I.P


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Décembre 2013)

*Mikhaïl Kalachnikov*


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Décembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Mikhaïl Kalachnikov*



Quand je pense qu'il n'a jamais perçu de royalties de l'argent de la drogue, du crime organisé, du terrorisme ou de l'Union Soviétique...


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Décembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Quand je pense qu'il n'a jamais perçu de royalties de l'argent de la drogue, du crime organisé, du terrorisme ou de l'Union Soviétique...



Pfffff !

Quel matérialisme affligeant !


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Décembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Quand je pense qu'il n'a jamais perçu de royalties de l'argent de la drogue, du crime organisé, du terrorisme ou de l'Union Soviétique...



Remarque, il avait piqué l'idée du StG 44.


----------



## legritch (23 Décembre 2013)

Andras Pandy


----------



## Grug (23 Décembre 2013)

Oups, pas du jour, mais je constate (j'ai vérifié entre Beregovoy et alain Mimoun&#8230  qu'on l'avait loupé&#8230; 
Le 9 juin 2013
Ian M Banks

Un des plus grands écrivains de SF de ces 30 dernières années, auteur, entre autre du cycle de la culture.


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Décembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pfffff !
> 
> Quel matérialisme affligeant !



C'est bien...



De tuer des gens.


----------



## Powerdom (24 Décembre 2013)

*Claude Nobs*
Le fondateur du Montreux Jazz Festival est mort le 10 janvier à l'âge de 76 ans. Il était dans le coma depuis quelques semaines suite à un accident de ski de fond.

*Nagisa Oshima*
le réalisateur japonais du film qui fit scandale «L'Empire des Sens» et du drame de guerre Furyo, est décédé le 15 janvier près de Tokyo à l'âge de 80 ans.

*Stephane Hessel*
L'ancien résistant Stephane Hessel est décédé à 95 ans le 26 février dernier. Il était devenu à la fin de sa vie l'icône des «indignés».

*Daniel Darc*
Ancien chanteur du groupe français Taxi Girl, Daniel Darc est mort à 53 ans le 28 février.

*Jérôme Savary*
Le metteur en scène Jérôme Savary s'est éteint le 4 mars dans un hôpital parisien, vaincu par un cancer qui s'était généralisé.

*Hugo Chavez*
est mort après un combat de deux ans contre le cancer, et quatorze ans d'un règne sans partage à la tête du Venezuela le 5 mars.

*Pietro Mennea*
L'Italien Pietro Mennea, champion olympique du 200 m en 1980 à Moscou et recordman du monde pendant 17 ans, est mort le 21 mars des suites d'un cancer. 

*Margaret Thatcher*
Surnommée la «Dame de fer», l'ex-première ministre britannique s'est éteinte le 8 avril, à l'âge de 87 ans d'un accident vasculaire cérébral. Margaret Thatcher avait remodelé le Royaume-Uni avec un libéralisme économique intransigeant.

*Teri Moise*
La chanteuse de soul Teri Moise est décédée le 16 mai à l'âge de 43 ans. Celle qui avait chanté «Les poèmes de Michelle» a été retrouvée dans une chambre d'hôtel de Madrid.

*Jeanne Cooper*
La star des «Feux de l'amour» est morte le 8 mai à l'âge de 84 ans. Jeanne Cooper avait tourné aux côtés de légendes comme Maureen O'Hara et Frank Sinatra.

*Ray Manzarek*
Le membre fondateur des Doors, le claviériste Ray Manzarek, a tiré sa révérence le 20 mai à Rosenheim, en Allemagne. Il souffrait d'un cancer.

*Georges Moustaki*
Célèbre auteur-compositeur français, est mort le 23 mai à Nice. L'interprète du «Métèque» souffrait d'une maladie respiratoire.

*Pierre Mauroy* 
L'ancien premier ministre français Pierre Mauroy est décédé à l'âge de 84 ans le 7 juin.

*James Gandolfini*
L'acteur américain James Gandolfini, mythique interprète de Tony Soprano dans la série «Les Soprano», est mort le 19 juin. Âgé de 51 ans, il avait remporté trois Emmy Awards et un Golden Globe.

*Bernadette Lafont* 
Bernadette Lafont était devenue une actrice incontournable du cinéma français grâce au film «La Gueule de l'autre» avec Michel Serrault et Jean Poiret. Elle est décédée à 74 ans le 25 juillet.

*George Duke*
Le jazzman américain George Duke, s'est éteint le 5 août à l'âge de 67 ans. Il avait notamment été claviériste sur l'album à succès «Off the wall» de Michael Jackson en 1979. 

*Jacques Verges*
L'avocat célèbre et controversé Jacques Vergès est décédé le 15 août, à l'âge de 88 ans. Il avait notamment défendu Klaus Barbie, le «révolutionnaire» Carlos ou le khmer rouge Khieu Samphan.

*Valérie Benguigui*
Morte à Paris le 2 septembre au soir des suites d'un cancer, Valérie Benguigui était une figure du cinéma français. Elle a connu son plus gros succès en jouant aux côtés de Patrick Bruel dans la pièce «Le Prénom».

*Albert Jacquard*
Le généticien Albert Jacquard est mort à l'âge de 87 ans le 12 septembre. Spécialiste de génétique, le chercheur était également connu pour ses engagements citoyens.

*Tom Clancy* 
L'écrivain américain Tom Clancy est mort, mardi 1er octobre, dans sa ville natale de Baltimore. On l'appelait aussi le roi du «techno-thriller».

*Patrice Chéreau*
Le metteur en scène et réalisateur français Patrice Chéreau est mort le 7 octobre à 68 ans des suites d'un cancer du poumon. Il était l'un des maîtres de la scène européenne depuis plus de quarante ans.

*Georges Descrières*
Le comédien Georges Descrières, célèbre pour son interprétation d'Arsène Lupin à la télévision dans les années 1970, est décédé le 19 octobre des suites d'un cancer.

*Lou Reed*
Cette légende du rock est morte le 26 octobre. Lou Reed s'est éteint des suites d'une complication après avoir subi une greffe du foie au printemps. Il est décédé chez lui aux Etats-Unis.

*Gérard de Villiers*
Gérard de Villiers, l'écrivain français auteur de la série de romans d'espionnage SAS, est décédé le 31 octobre à Paris à 83 ans des suites d'une longue maladie.

*Georges Lautner*
Le cinéaste Georges Lautner, 87 ans, inoubliable auteur des «Tontons Flingueur»s, est mort le 22 novembre.

*Nelson Mandela*
Prix Nobel de la Paix, héros de la lutte contre le régime raciste d'apartheid et premier président noir de l'Afrique du Sud démocratique, Nelson Mandela est mort le 5 décembre à l'âge de 95 ans.


sources (wikipédia - tribune de Geneve - le monde)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Décembre 2013)

Ouf, je ne suis pas (encore !) dedans !


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (29 Décembre 2013)

Michael... Je veux pas te voir dans cette liste...


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Décembre 2013)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:


> Michael... Je veux pas te voir dans cette liste...



Pareil. 

Je déteste les sports d'hiver. L'un des trucs les plus cons et inutiles introduit au siècle dernier.


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Décembre 2013)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pareil.
> 
> Je déteste la F1. L'un des trucs les plus cons et inutiles introduit au siècle dernier.



isn't it


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Décembre 2013)

A chaque fin d'année, je ne peux m'empêcher de penser à ce film qui m'a traumatisé quand j'étais jeunot ... :afraid:






La légende veut que la dernière personne au monde qui décède un 31 décembre à minuit pile, soit condamnée à récolter les âmes de tous ceux qui décèderont durant l'année suivante, et ce, avec la fameuse charrette jusqu'au 31 décembre suivant ... :afraid:
C'est la raison pour laquelle je me tiens à carreau tous les 31/12 au soir ...:rateau:

Quant à Michael, aucun souci à se faire, il s'en remettra ... je ne le vois pas ramasser les âmes en F1 ... ce ne serait pas pragmatique pour un allemand !​


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Décembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> A chaque fin d'année, je ne peux m'empêcher de penser à ce film qui m'a traumatisé quand j'étais jeunot ... :afraid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Je l'ai en DVD.

Et j'ai prévu de me le repasser pour les fêtes.


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Décembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Quant à Michael, aucun souci à se faire, il s'en remettra ... je ne le vois pas ramasser les âmes en F1 ... ce ne serait pas pragmatique pour un allemand !


Quoique s'il conduit la charrette à tombeau* ouvert comme une F1 

* J'espère toutefois qu'il se remettra avant d'aller dedans


----------



## patlek (2 Janvier 2014)

Frigo


Frigo, qui m' aura nourri pendant des années, avec plein de bonnes choses.

Frigo, dont je viens de m' apercevoir qu'il valait plus qu'une fortune:
Réfrigérateur Innova - Marie Claire Maison

J' espere que tu iras au paradis, Frigo, c' est mérité.

(Pourquoi??? mais pourquoi????!!)


----------



## boninmi (2 Janvier 2014)

Ariel Sharon, ni mort, ni vivant  .


----------



## boninmi (3 Janvier 2014)

Benoit XVI, mort survivant .


----------



## Powerdom (3 Janvier 2014)

boninmi a dit:


> Ariel Sharon, ni mort, ni vivant  .



Oser mettre en titre " sa vie est en danger" alors qu'il est un légume depuis 8 ans...


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Janvier 2014)

*Phil Everly *


----------



## boninmi (4 Janvier 2014)

Les cabines téléphoniques.


----------



## Powerdom (4 Janvier 2014)

boninmi a dit:


> Les cabines téléphoniques.



Non, voici ce que mentionne l'article : 

« Des investissements importants devront être consentis dans les prochaines années pour maintenir en conditions opérationnelles les équipements existants alors qu'une part croissante de ces publiphones ne fait plus l'objet d'aucune utilisation par le public"

le souci vient surtout qu'elles sont à carte et que peu de personnes ont encore une carte...


----------



## boninmi (4 Janvier 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Non, voici ce que mentionne l'article :
> 
> « Des investissements importants devront être consentis dans les prochaines années pour maintenir en conditions opérationnelles les équipements existants alors qu'une part croissante de ces publiphones ne fait plus l'objet d'aucune utilisation par le public"


A la suite de quoi l'autorité compétente conseille leur abandon ...


----------



## Arlequin (5 Janvier 2014)

Eusebio est mort : la légende du foot portugais a succombé à un arrêt cardio respiratoire


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Janvier 2014)

*Bill Overstreet*


----------



## Grug (7 Janvier 2014)

Martial


----------



## Powerdom (11 Janvier 2014)

Ariel Sharon


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ariel Sharon



Je sais, c'est mal, mais là, si je me retenais, je serais sûrement très malade après :rose:

Ariel Sharon : même Safari ne l'aimait pas ! :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Janvier 2014)

Honneur, Loyauté et Courage ... ... 

Japon : décès du «dernier samouraï», en guerre jusqu'en 1974


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Honneur, Loyauté et Courage ... ...
> 
> Japon : décès du «dernier samouraï», en guerre jusqu'en 1974



Rhaaaaa ces jaunes...

vivement que l'Espadon balance une roquette chez eux !
Encore merci Blake & Mortimer !!!

:rateau:


----------



## thunderheart (17 Janvier 2014)

Ma machine à laver     ^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2014)

thunderheart a dit:


> Ma machine à laver     ^^



C'est quand, les obsèques (je vais essayer de venir, mais je ne suis pas certain de pouvoir)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est quand, les obsèques (je vais essayer de venir, mais je ne suis pas certain de pouvoir)



... Tu as Miele fois raison !!!!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Tu as Miele fois raison !!!!!!!



CdB quand même !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Tu as Miele fois raison !!!!!!!



Ça c'est vrrrais, ça !
T'es une vedette zebig, tu mérites notre confiance


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ça c'est vrrrais, ça !
> T'es une vedette zebig



Ça, c'est sûr, il fait tomber en pâmoison toutes les Rosières qu'il croise !


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, c'est sûr, il fait tomber en pâmoison toutes les Rosières qu'il croise !




Jaaaloux !


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Janvier 2014)

*Claudio Abbado*


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Janvier 2014)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Claudio Abbado*


Depuis quelques années ça n'était pas la grande forme.

Un grand technicien de la direction d'orchestre et surtout un grand pédagogue.

A mon goût, un manque de vision dans les grandes uvres. Il ne m'a jamais soulevé d'enthousiasme mais avec lui c'était toujours très propre. Le chef idéal pour entrer une première fois dans une uvre.


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Janvier 2014)

il y a le ciel, le soleil et la mer

[YOUTUBE]SNTPj2UaRwo[/YOUTUBE]

François Deguelt

Ma mère chantait ça quand j'étais petit :love:​


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Janvier 2014)

*Pete Seeger*


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2014)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Pete Seeger*





			
				Wikipedia a dit:
			
		

> une famille de musicologues de gauche



Mince, ça existe aussi dans la musique, la partition (of course) gauche/droite ?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Janvier 2014)

c'est plutôt par rapport aux texte chantés je pense que la partition,


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Janvier 2014)

*François Cavanna*


----------



## thunderheart (30 Janvier 2014)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *François Cavanna*



Fuck


----------



## rabisse (30 Janvier 2014)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *François Cavanna*



A lire, pour hurler de rire...  Les Écritures - Les Aventures de Dieu et du Petit Jésus.

"Des observateurs sagaces ont remarqué que, au fur et à mesure que lHomme devenait moins bête, Dieu semblait en faire autant, quoique avec un peu de retard. " 
 " Et toutes ces choses sappellent les Béatitudes, ce qui est un mot hébreu qui signifie : " Ça a lair complétement idiot à première vue, mais si lon y réfléchit bien cest encore beaucoup plus idiot que ça. "


----------



## Romuald (30 Janvier 2014)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *François Cavanna*



Chié.
Me souviens encore du pied pris - et de l'émotion ressentie - à la lecture des Ritals il y a plus de 30 ans


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Janvier 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Chié.
> Me souviens encore du pied pris - et de l'émotion ressentie - à la lecture des Ritals il y a plus de 30 ans



Complètement idem, lu à l'internat, vraiment prenant.


----------



## Arlequin (30 Janvier 2014)

quel bordel ça doit être avec Choron, là haut


----------



## Romuald (30 Janvier 2014)

+ Reiser + Gébé pour ne parler que d'eux. 
Mais ils sont peut-être ailleurs, dans un endroit où ça chauffe, Marcel, car comme le chantait Boris Vian :
"Alors on est descendu chez Satan, et en bas c'était épatant"


C'est tout le mal que je lui souhaite !


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Février 2014)

*Philip Seymour Hoffman*


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Février 2014)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Philip Seymour Hoffman*




Tu me fous la honte.
Son nom ne me disait strictement rien, mais beaucoup des films où il a joué, bien sûr...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Février 2014)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Philip Seymour Hoffman*


 comment mal finir un week-end


----------



## thunderheart (3 Février 2014)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Philip Seymour Hoffman*




Goodbye England


----------



## jpmiss (3 Février 2014)

La premiere fois que j'ai vu sa tête de poupon joufflu

[YOUTUBE]rR6sHfBFhJc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Le docteur (9 Février 2014)

Ayant pris connaissance de ce thread par Zebig. Un petit mot à propos de François Cavanna (noté par mes camarades plus haut) : courez acheter le Charlie paru mercredi : quelques jolis textes qui nous rappellent qu'on reconnaissait le bonhomme en quelques lignes (le temps de tomber sur la digression rituelle, au moins).
Sinon comme les autres : fuck !!! J'ai vu la nouvelle, j'étais en cours.


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Février 2014)

*Shirley Temple*


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Février 2014)

*Aslan*






​


----------



## boninmi (22 Février 2014)

Antoinette.

(curieux, non, cette série de trois ... de là à ce que ce forum vire féministe ... )


----------



## WebOliver (26 Février 2014)

[YOUTUBE]e9RS4biqyAc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Février 2014)

*Mike Parker, le papa de la police de caractères Helvetica, est mort | Slate.fr*


----------



## WebOliver (28 Février 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Mike Parker, le papa de la police de caractères Helvetica, est mort | Slate.fr*



Déjà, le titre c'est «le pape», et ensuite, ça n'est pas lui qui l'a inventée hein, ce qui dit bien l'article.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mars 2014)

Bob Casale de Devo.

Une aparition dans le Collaro Show en 1980 que je ne suis pas prêt d'oublier quand je repense à l'air consterné de mes parents devant la téé 

[YOUTUBE]2ceebA2KOX4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2014)

les infos arrivent lentement à Nice&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mars 2014)

J'étais en vacances et cette video n'est pas dispo sur mobile donc je pouvais pas la poster


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Mars 2014)

Alain Resnais


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Mars 2014)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Alain Resnais



_Hiroshima mon amour_ et _L'année dernière à Marienbad_ ont leur place dans la boite à outil de Guantanamo, mais j'ai adoré _Smoking_ et _No Smoking_.


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Mars 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bob Casale de Devo.
> 
> Une aparition dans le Collaro Show en 1980 que je ne suis pas prêt d'oublier quand je repense à l'air consterné de mes parents devant la télé



Je les ai connus grâce à Actuel...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mars 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Déjà, le titre c'est «le pape», et ensuite, ça n'est pas lui qui l'a inventée hein, ce qui dit bien l'article.



Oui, mais le lien était bien « http://www.slate.fr/culture/83999/papa-police-helvetica-mort-typographie-Mike-Parker ». Et _papa_ ne veut pas dire forcément inventeur. Mac4Ever a titré plus justement Le "parrain" de l'Helvetica est mort.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2014)

Scott Asheton


----------



## Powerdom (17 Mars 2014)

Marc Blondel


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mars 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> Scott Asheton



Raw Power


----------



## morphoas (1 Avril 2014)

Je suis justement dans les entrailles de sa "Naissance du Purgatoire"
Ça fait bizarre ...






Disparition de Jacques Le Goff - Histoire - France Culture


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Avril 2014)

morphoas a dit:


> Je suis justement dans les entrailles de sa "Naissance du Purgatoire"
> Ça fait bizarre ...
> 
> Jacques LeÂ*Goff, monument historique - LibÃ©ration



Ah! Merde.

Bon. Fini. Le dernier Médiéviste français est mort. Presque le dernier Historien.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

L'acteur américain Mickey Rooney est mort.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Avril 2014)

Mon boulot (je n'en ai plus).


----------



## WebOliver (7 Avril 2014)

Peaches Geldof

[YOUTUBE]CbV99yJFdf4[/YOUTUBE]
http://www.20min.ch/ro/entertainment/people/story/Peaches-Geldof-retrouv-e-morte-12133524


----------



## boninmi (10 Avril 2014)

Dominique Baudis .


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

Jacques Servier, fondateur des laboratoires Servier, est mort.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Avril 2014)

C0rentin a dit:


> Jacques Servier, fondateur des laboratoires Servier, est mort.



_I've never wished a man dead, but I have read some obituaries with great pleasure._

(Marc Twain - apocryphe)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

Le prix Nobel de littérature colombien Gabriel Garcia Marquez est mort.

"Il est notamment l'auteur de Cent ans de solitude et de L'Amour au temps du choléra.".


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

Décès de Rubin "Hurricane" Carter.


----------



## Powerdom (25 Avril 2014)

Michel Lang.

a nous les petites anglaises pour ceux qui avaient l'âge d'aller au ciné à l'époque


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2014)

Ah ce film, tu m'as donné l'envie de le revoir.

Sinon, Tito Vilanova, l&#8217;ancien entraîneur du Barça, est décédé.


----------



## Powerdom (27 Avril 2014)

Décès d'Andréa Parisy, actrice dans "La Grande Vadrouille" la religieuse résistante.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2014)

Micheline Dax.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Avril 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Décès d'Andréa Parisy, actrice dans "La Grande Vadrouille" la religieuse résistante.



Elle faisait aussi la femme de Perrin dans La Gueule de l'autre : "Mets-toi en cuir".


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2014)

Lacteur britannique Bob Hoskins .

J'avais beaucoup aimé Qui veut la peau de Roger Rabbit ? étant plus jeune.
Très bon aussi dans Brazil aussi .


----------



## thunderheart (1 Mai 2014)

C0rentin a dit:


> Lacteur britannique Bob Hoskins .
> 
> J'avais beaucoup aimé Qui veut la peau de Roger Rabbit ? étant plus jeune.
> Très bon aussi dans Brazil aussi .




et dans Danny The Dog ...


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mai 2014)

:/

Giger.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2014)

L&#8217;ancien Premier ministre belge, Jean-Luc Dehaene.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Mai 2014)

*Wojciech Jaruzelski*


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Mai 2014)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Wojciech Jaruzelski*



Drôle de type.

Jamais vraiment réussi à me faire une opinion. Ça na pas été joli mais il est sûr que cela aurait pu être bien pire.


----------



## sylko (27 Mai 2014)

C'était le 15 mai dernier, mais je ne le vois qu'aujourd'hui. 
RIP Jack Brabham


----------



## Powerdom (1 Juin 2014)

Karlheinz böhm

http://www.tdg.ch/culture/cinema/karlheinz-boehm-epoux-sissi-cinema-mort/story/18763543


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Juin 2014)

*Jean-Pierre Haeberlin*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juin 2014)

Poppy


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2014)

iDuck et sa soupière.


----------



## boninmi (12 Juin 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> iDuck et sa soupière.


Pas partout.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Juin 2014)

boninmi a dit:


> Pas partout.



Je m'en occupe.


----------



## boninmi (16 Juin 2014)

iDuck change de pseudo et C0rentin disparaît ?


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2014)

Allez, je vais vous faire gagner du temps


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juin 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> Allez, je vais vous faire gagner du temps



Ouais, ben je vois pas Corentin.


----------



## boninmi (17 Juin 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais, ben je vois pas Corentin.


Jure moi que ce n'est pas La Horde qui l'a kidnappé


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juin 2014)

Qu'est-ce que tu veux que la Horde foute avec lui? A part des smilies?


----------



## aCLR (18 Juin 2014)

Des smilaids comme disait feu ponkhead


----------



## legritch (25 Juin 2014)

Eli Wallach


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2014)

Merde. Tuco.


----------



## Madalvée (25 Juin 2014)

Vincent Lambert. Ah non, toujours pas.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juin 2014)

Christophe Lambert non plus


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Juin 2014)

*Bobby Womack*


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2014)

Pfff!

Peut pas nous en laisser un peu&#8230; et prendre Céline Dion ?

Edit : il me souvient que la drôlesse est mère de famille et en charge d&#8217;un compagnon grabataire. Passons pour Céline, mais Garou ça nous soulagerait déjà.


----------



## Madalvée (28 Juin 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> mais Garou ça nous soulagerait déjà.



Et lui ça le soulagerait de ses hémorroïdes apparentes.


----------



## legritch (4 Juillet 2014)

*Benoît Duquesne*


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juillet 2014)

Je l'aimais beaucoup dans Les Deschiens.


----------



## Madalvée (4 Juillet 2014)

legritch a dit:


> *Benoît Duquesne*



À vendre télévision. Ne va plus servir.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Juillet 2014)

*Edouard Chevardnadze*


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Juillet 2014)

*Di Stefano*


----------



## Berthold (12 Juillet 2014)

Charlie Haden


----------



## macinside (12 Juillet 2014)

Punk is Dead


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juillet 2014)

Quelle hécatombe. :mouais:


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juillet 2014)

Lorin Maazel.


----------



## boninmi (14 Juillet 2014)

Pierre-Claude Scholl

Il a enseigné l'informatique à des générations d'étudiants et ... de collègues.
Ses qualités pédagogiques le situaient pour moi parmi les tout premiers.
Il fait partie des personnes qui ont marqué et changé mon existence.


----------



## legritch (16 Juillet 2014)

*Hervé Cristiani*



Pour les plus jeunes :


[YOUTUBE]eBuTHDRD9mA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Powerdom (16 Juillet 2014)

J'aime bien l'anecdote sur lui qui raconte qu'une nièce ayant un devoir sur la seule chanson connue de lui, lui a demandé conseil. 
C'est lui même qui a fait le devoir. Résultat même pas la moyenne et annotation en marge, du professeur : Vous n'avez pas saisi la pensée de l'auteur !

legritch ton lien est caduque


----------



## legritch (16 Juillet 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> legritch ton lien est caduque


Ça marche dans un navigateur desktop ou l'application iOS mais pas dans Safari Mobile. 

Comprends pas pourquoi certains mettent ces restrictions à la con.


----------



## Powerdom (16 Juillet 2014)

je suis sur mon mac à la maison, mais en fait je ne peux la lire que sur Youtube... tant pis.


----------



## legritch (16 Juillet 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> je suis sur mon mac à la maison, mais en fait je ne peux la lire que sur Youtube... tant pis.



Ah oui, c'était effectivement sur le site de Youtube que j'avais vu la vidéo.


----------



## patlek (17 Juillet 2014)

[YOUTUBE]M6kPQLLLYAc#t=47[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juillet 2014)

Putain dété de marde.


----------



## thunderheart (17 Juillet 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Putain dété de marde.



Pffff fait iech


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2014)

Et c'n'est pas encore la canicule&#8230;


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Juillet 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Et c'n'est pas encore la canicule



À Rouen peut-être, mais ici si tu ne bois pas un litre d'eau par heure, tu te Lyophilises :sick:


----------



## Powerdom (30 Juillet 2014)

le dernier de l'Enola Gay


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juillet 2014)

Julio Grondona

"Au matin je vis avec joie le corps de mon ennemi gisant sous larbre*»
(Diego Maradona & William Blake)


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juillet 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Et c'n'est pas encore la canicule&#8230;



T'as un pbm avec les vieux ? :mouais:


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'as un pbm avec les vieux ? :mouais:



moi, oui.


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Juillet 2014)

alèm a dit:


> moi, oui.



Les Balkanys ?


----------



## legritch (1 Août 2014)

Le cougar


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Août 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Le cougar



Il nous reste les femmes cougar.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Août 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Il nous reste les femmes cougar.



[YOUTUBE]SWZTbasvzvs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JohanC (12 Août 2014)

Robin Williams.


----------



## Madalvée (12 Août 2014)

JohanC a dit:


> Robin Williams.



Ses chansons étaient un peu trop prise de tête à la longue :love::rose::hein::bebe::casse:


----------



## thunderheart (12 Août 2014)

JohanC a dit:


> Robin Williams.



Goooooooooooood Morning


----------



## aCLR (12 Août 2014)

On s'évitera Miss Doubtfire II :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Août 2014)

Lauren Bacall ...


----------



## thunderheart (13 Août 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Lauren Bacall ...



Gasp l'Ankou est parti faucher sur les collines d'Hollywood !
The Look is gone


----------



## Powerdom (16 Août 2014)

Ménie Grégoire


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Août 2014)

http://www.lemonde.fr/disparitions/...rien-medieviste-jean-favier_4472484_3382.html


----------



## Madalvée (17 Août 2014)

Pierre Vassiliu


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2014)

L'homme le plus percé au monde refoulé de Dubaï


> Âgé de 53 ans, l'homme, qui a 453 piercings sur tout le corps et deux cornes sur la tête, a été refoulé sans explication, par les autorités aéroportuaires de cette ville des Emirats arabes unis. Il était arrivé sur un vol en provenance d'Istanbul.


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Août 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> L'homme le plus percé au monde refoulé de Dubaï



Et même pas mort... :rateau:


----------



## Powerdom (17 Août 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> L'homme le plus percé au monde refoulé de Dubaï




complètement toqué ce gars là, complètement gaga


----------



## aCLR (17 Août 2014)

Encore un vieux briscard qui s'emmêle les sujets&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Encore un vieux briscard qui s'emmêle les sujets


T'as raison, reconnait que le gars, ou le sujet est macabre ...


----------



## patlek (19 Août 2014)

Micheal Jackson


----------



## Madalvée (23 Août 2014)

La Baronne de Rotschild
Je propose une minute de silence sur ce forum.


----------



## Berthold (23 Août 2014)

Madalvée a dit:


> La Baronne de Rotschild
> Je propose une minute de silence sur ce forum.



Pourquoi pensè-je soudain à Pierre Desproges ?


			
				Desproges a dit:
			
		

> Le jour de la mort de Georges Brassens, j&#8217;ai pleuré, alors que le jour de la mort de Tino Rossi, j&#8217;ai repris deux fois des moules !


----------



## boninmi (24 Août 2014)

Madalvée a dit:


> La Baronne de Rotschild
> Je propose une minute de silence sur ce forum.





Berthold a dit:


> Pourquoi pensè-je soudain à Pierre Desproges ?



C'est pas dans la rubrique "People", mais dans la rubrique "Economie". Etonnant, non ?


----------



## Powerdom (25 Août 2014)

le savant fou de Jurassic Park

Et Gandhi bien sûr !!


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2014)

l'ennemi aux dents d'acier de James Bond


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Septembre 2014)

*Ian Paisley*


----------



## thunderheart (14 Septembre 2014)

Schultz, chanteur de Parabellum 

[YOUTUBE]5wiy2DGSe88[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Septembre 2014)

*André Bergeron*


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Septembre 2014)

*J. J. Pauvert*


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Septembre 2014)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *J. J. Pauvert*



L&#8217;article du Monde :
http://www.lemonde.fr/livres/articl...diteur-jean-jacques-pauvert_4495614_3260.html

C&#8217;est un grand monsieur qui s&#8217;en est allé. Il a fait plus pour la liberté de lire et de penser que tous les grandiloquentes associations de parasites.

Il en faudrait d&#8217;autres en ces jours de retour à la «*moraline*» socialiste et bourgeoise.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2014)

La boule


----------



## da capo (30 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> La boule



Oh ! Les boules !...


----------



## boninmi (30 Septembre 2014)

da capo a dit:


> Oh ! Les boules !...


C'était un cancer des testicules ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Octobre 2014)

*Jean-Claude Duvalier*


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Octobre 2014)

Marie Dubois.


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Octobre 2014)

*Christophe de Margerie*


----------



## Powerdom (21 Octobre 2014)

Pirates


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Octobre 2014)

Pas une disparition, juste le souvenir dune étoile filante. Il y a trente ans.

Pascale Ogier, fantôme de la pleine lune.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Octobre 2014)

Jack Bruce

[YOUTUBE]16h6vLy6n4A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Octobre 2014)

...


----------



## thunderheart (28 Octobre 2014)

JB, énorme musicien et compositeur


----------



## thunderheart (6 Novembre 2014)

:-/ ....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Novembre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]RfBtPfCS1T8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## boninmi (14 Novembre 2014)

Alexandre Grothendieck


----------



## Luc G (14 Novembre 2014)

Alexandre Grothendieck, un personnage hors-normes.

Je ne l'ai pas connu personnellement même si je l'ai peut-être croisé à la fac de Montpellier.
J'ai eu un prof qui était son élève et qui nous en parlait parfois.
Apparemment, quand il lui manquait des infos (mathématiques) pendant le travail, plutôt que de chercher à la bibliothèque (en ce temps-là, le net n'était pas encore internet, au mieux arpanet, et le web n'existait pas encore), il refaisait ça lui-même (ces premiers "travaux" solitaires en maths, quand il était tout jeune, étaient d'ailleurs des redécouvertes de résultats trouvés auparavant par des gens célèbres). Et, par pure coïncidence, la personne qui avait en charge ses archives vient du même endroit que moi et a le même âge.

Sa vie aussi est un roman. On peut bien sûr regretter qu'il en soit venu à se couper du monde, à se fâcher avec à peu près tout le monde. Il avait été apparemment très marqué par les refus d'éditer un grand ouvrage qu'il avait écrit sur sa vie de mathématicien ("Récoltes et semailles" qu'on trouve sur le net) et son "intégrisme" politique, éthique, lui a compliqué l'existence presque toute sa vie (il avait quitté sa place à l'IHES parce que certains crédits pouvaient avoir été apportés pa l'armée).

Il s'était également fâché avec de nombreux collègues et anciens élèves (élèves ayant parfois eu la médaille Fields, ne pas confondre avec le collégiens du fond de la classe ) mais sa marque dans la recherche mathématique moderne est énorme et le problème de l'exploitation éventuelle de ses archives (dont il souhaitait à la fin la destruction) sera à coup sûr une question brûlante dans les années à venir.

Pour une fois qu'on parle de quelqu'un qui n'était pas, mais alors vraiment pas , une vedette de la téléréalité, et qu'on peut mettre en avance un brin de pure science et un personnage antithétique à l'extrême des "vedettes", c'est bien l'occasion de saluer ce grand monsieur avec toutes ses facettes, les plus lumineuses comme les plus interpellantes.


----------



## poildep (14 Novembre 2014)

Luc G a dit:


> J'ai eu un prof qui était son élève


Ah mais alors tu es beaucoup plus jeune que j'imaginais. 

Pardon m'sieur Grothendieck. Je sors. :rose:


----------



## boninmi (14 Novembre 2014)

Luc G a dit:


> Alexandre Grothendieck, un personnage hors-normes.
> 
> Pour une fois qu'on parle de quelqu'un qui n'était pas, mais alors vraiment pas , une vedette de la téléréalité, et qu'on peut mettre en avance un brin de pure science et un personnage antithétique à l'extrême des "vedettes", c'est bien l'occasion de saluer ce grand monsieur avec toutes ses facettes, les plus lumineuses comme les plus interpellantes.


Je suis proche de tes commentaires. Voir ici.
Un autre forum de maths semble en être resté à ses 80 ans, mais je n'ai pas fouillé plus.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2014)

* Bobby Keys*

saxophoniste des Rolling Stones


----------



## thunderheart (3 Décembre 2014)

Bobby Keys, le souffle des Stones


----------



## boninmi (3 Décembre 2014)

thunderheart a dit:


> Bobby Keys, le souffle des Stones


Il faut espérer qu'au paradis des rockeurs, ils ont prévu des pubs.


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Décembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> * Bobby Keys*
> 
> saxophoniste des Rolling Stones



Comme quoi la poudre est moins nocive que le fuel


----------



## Powerdom (3 Décembre 2014)

thunderheart a dit:


> Bobby Keys, le souffle des Stones



Du souffle je pense qu'il ne devait plus en avoir beaucoup


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Décembre 2014)

Jacques Barrot


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Décembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Jacques Barrot



L'ordre des avocats et la confrérie des fabricants de chaises sont en deuil.


----------



## thunderheart (4 Décembre 2014)

Encore un proche des Stones qui a cassé sa pipe, Ian McLagan

J'aimais bien le son qu'il donnait aux Faces


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Décembre 2014)

Fabiola


----------



## bompi (14 Décembre 2014)

Je ne l'avais pas vu annoncé, mais en octobre est mort Mark Bell, membre (principal) de LFO.
_ 
Pity_.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2014)

Joe Cocker


----------



## boninmi (22 Décembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Joe Cocker


Je l'ai écouté en boucle pendant des années .


----------



## thunderheart (22 Décembre 2014)

Putain, les boules 

Un grand bonhomme s'en est allé, sa voix nous restera

[YOUTUBE]wKNJj6MsGfI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## g.robinson (23 Décembre 2014)

Jacques


----------



## boninmi (23 Décembre 2014)

g.robinson a dit:


> Jacques


Et Dieu, dans tout ça ?


----------



## alèm (23 Décembre 2014)

boninmi a dit:


> Et Dieu, dans tout ça ?



c'est pas plutôt 



> Et Dieu, dans ton cul ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Décembre 2014)

Dieu est partout, y compris dans le popotin.

À noter qu'on ne peut être dans le cul du petit Jésus car les voies du Seigneur sont impénétrables.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Décembre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Dieu est partout, y compris dans le popotin.



En fait tu veux dire que c'est vraiment un enculé?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Décembre 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> En fait tu veux dire que c'est vraiment un enculé?



Parfois il y a de quoi se dire que c'en est un. Encore faut-il y croire, ce qui n'est pas mon cas.

Mais là, le mot qui convient est plutôt " sodomite " car c'est l'homme qui a Dieu dans le cul et non l'inverse.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Décembre 2014)

Udo Jürgens

[YOUTUBE]Bec7AUwA9js[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Powerdom (1 Janvier 2015)

118 journalistes


----------



## Berthold (2 Janvier 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> [&#8230;] c'est l'homme qui a Dieu dans le cul et non l'inverse.



Eh beh&#8230; je savais qu'il n'allait pas fort, mais là, il a quand même une drôle d'odeur et une drôle de couleur&#8230;




God is not dead, he just smells funny.


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2015)

Framboisier


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Janvier 2015)

macinside a dit:


> Framboisier


 
......


----------



## flotow (4 Janvier 2015)

petit_louis a dit:


> ......


Smultron ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Janvier 2015)

Kamoulox !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2015)

Jean-pierre-beltoise


----------



## boninmi (5 Janvier 2015)

*Khant Kaous III*


----------



## Grug (7 Janvier 2015)

J'ai déplacé les messages sur Charlie Hebdo dans un fil dédié.

Je suis Charlie


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2015)

Fidel Castro ? les frères Kouachi ?


----------



## bompi (10 Janvier 2015)

Francesco Rosi.


----------



## flotow (11 Janvier 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Francesco Rosi.


J'ai cru que c'était Francis Rossi


----------



## Berthold (11 Janvier 2015)

Anita Ekberg&#8230;


----------



## patlek (11 Janvier 2015)

Toute une poitrine... heuuu.. non, je veux dire: toute une histoire!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Janvier 2015)

vBulletin ... ...  ... ...


----------



## bompi (22 Janvier 2015)

R.I.P.


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> vBulletin ... ...  ... ...


comment tu me piques mes vannes par télépathie, toi ! faut que je reconfigure mon firewall !


----------



## Powerdom (23 Janvier 2015)

le roi d'Arabie Saoudite
peut être sera t-il accueilli de 1000 coups de fouets.


----------



## Grug (23 Janvier 2015)

Powerdom a dit:


> le roi d'Arabie Saoudite
> peut être sera t-il accueilli de 1000 coups de fouets.



C'est terrible la BD ce mois ci, après Charlie, Abdallah…


----------



## Romuald (23 Janvier 2015)

Utilisation non autorisée d'un dessin d'Hergé, tu vas te mettre la veuve noire et son rapace de mari  au derche...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2015)

Powerdom a dit:


> le roi d'Arabie Saoudite
> peut être sera t-il accueilli de 1000 coups de fouets.



Pas que, qu'on lui coupe les doigts et les pieds par tranches de 2 mm, ensuite la tête.
Il doivent bien avoir des spécialistes sur place, non!!


----------



## bompi (23 Janvier 2015)

Son successeur n'est pas vraiment un perdreau de l'année...


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Janvier 2015)

José Artur


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2015)

Demis Roussos


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Janvier 2015)

macinside a dit:


> Demis Roussos


La fée chier.


----------



## Powerdom (26 Janvier 2015)

sans soude un suicide après du à la victoire de l’extrême gauche dans son pays


----------



## bompi (26 Janvier 2015)

Powerdom a dit:


> sans soude un suicide après du à la victoire de l’extrême gauche dans son pays


Il aurait dû lire nos forums, il aurait compris pourquoi c'est une bonne chose pour la Grèce...


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2015)

Colleen McCullough


----------



## alèm (1 Février 2015)

merci.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Février 2015)

Udo Lattek


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Février 2015)

alèm a dit:


> merci.



Un Grand parmi les Grands !


----------



## Grug (6 Février 2015)

Jacques Kamb… 





http://www.bandedessinee.info/Disparition-de-Jacques-Kamb


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Février 2015)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/André_Brink


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2015)

Corinne Le Poulain


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Février 2015)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roger_Hanin


----------



## ranxerox (11 Février 2015)

oh ? ; /
j'ai beau de pas aimer le bonhomme...


----------



## bompi (11 Février 2015)

J'aime bien la notule sur la politique dans la page Wikipedia. Encore une élection et il aurait voté pour Mme Le Pen parce qu'elle est de gauche elle aussi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Février 2015)

Navarro, c'était vraiment de la merde.


----------



## ranxerox (11 Février 2015)

bah, en règle générale, je ne crois pas que hanin ait fait grand chose de vraiment bien.
à part jouer les partiarche vieille france, les chefs de famille etc ...
je ne peux pas dire que je connaisse super bien non plus
mais à lui tout seul, il me faisait fuir... tellement il était porteur de vieux clichés...


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Février 2015)

ranxerox a dit:


> je ne peux pas dire que je connaisse super bien non plus
> mais à lui tout seul, il me faisait fuir... tellement il était porteur de vieux clichés...



Je ne peux pas dire que je te connaisse super bien, mais ton nouvel avatar me fait fuir... tellement il me dit que tu devrais aller chez le dentiste. 
J'aimais mieux le gorille... 

Quant à Hanin... 

Je sais, moi c'est chez l'ophtalmo que je devrais consulter...


----------



## ranxerox (11 Février 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je ne peux pas dire que je te connaisse super bien, mais ton nouvel avatar me fait fuir... tellement il me dit que tu devrais aller chez le dentiste.



c'est ma réaction au nouveau forum ,-D

oui je devrai aller chez le dentiste, la clope me fait du mal^^
mais mon dentiste me fait peur ;-p


----------



## Romuald (11 Février 2015)

layful: Ne pas oublier qu'il a été jeune et a su faire le grand écart entre (merci ouiquipédale) Rocco et ses frères ou A bout de souffle d'un côté, et Le Gorille a mordu l'archevêque ou Marie-Chantal contre le docteur Kha de l'autre


----------



## ranxerox (11 Février 2015)

oui, tu as raison. je suis loin de connaitre toute sa carrière.
je parle plutôt en ressenti. l'impression de l'avoir vu jouer à peu prés tjs la mm chose.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Février 2015)

J'aimais bien Roger Hanin.

Un très bon acteur qui savait jouer au-delà du cliché _pied-noir_ qu'on lui accolait parfois. J'en retiens surtout deux trois films attachants comme _Le coup de Sirocco_ et _Le grand carnaval_ ou _Une femme peut en cacher une autre _de Lautner. Mais c'est surtout l'adaptation pour la TV de _Au bon beurre_ qui me marquera (monsieur Poissonnard !!!). Navarro, je n'ai pas d'opinion. Je ne regardais pas. Il me souvient aussi d'une pièce de Théatre, _Henri IV_ de Pirandello.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Navarro, c'était vraiment de la merde.



Aucun respect !!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Février 2015)

Anne Cuneo

http://www.cuk.ch/articles/15851

Edit: apprends au moins à orthographier son nom correctement, imbécile!


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2015)

Steve Strange


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Février 2015)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michele_Ferrero


----------



## Romuald (15 Février 2015)

Les soirées de l'ambassadeur ne seront plus jamais les mêmes...


----------



## bompi (15 Février 2015)

Celles de l'ambassadeur de France au Danemark non plus.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2015)

Mourir sur un rocher , quand on se nomme " Ferrero"


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Février 2015)

Louis Jourdan

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louis_Jourdan


----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2015)

Gérard Calvi


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Février 2015)

Clark Terry

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clark_Terry


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2015)

Pascal Brunner


----------



## macinside (27 Février 2015)

Leonard Nimoy  (même moi le fan de starwars et non de star trek je suis triste)


----------



## rabisse (27 Février 2015)

SalutSpock.


----------



## bompi (27 Février 2015)

Il a pu passer le relais à un jeune Spock prometteur, fort heureusement.


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Février 2015)

Martin Bouygues:

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martin_Bouygues

démenti:

http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-eco/20...-de-tf1-dement-la-mort-de-martin-bouygues.php


----------



## ranxerox (28 Février 2015)

ha ben j'allais poster le démenti que je viens d'entendre (communication de TF1 et M Valls)

ça ressemble à un sacré bug dis-donc ;-)


----------



## boninmi (28 Février 2015)

ranxerox a dit:


> ça ressemble à un sacré bug dis-donc ;-)



Quelqu'un a tripoté la page Wikipedia


----------



## ranxerox (28 Février 2015)

je voulais parler du bug de l'AFP qui a fait l'annonce du décés : tous les médias ont enchainé...


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Février 2015)

ranxerox a dit:


> je voulais parler du bug de l'AFP qui a fait l'annonce du décés : tous les médias ont enchainé...



http://www.liberation.fr/economie/2...uygyes-l-afp-diffuse-une-note-interne_1211770


----------



## boninmi (1 Mars 2015)

Mehmet le Mince


----------



## subsole (2 Mars 2015)

Leonard Nimoy le plus célèbre des vulcains est mort.






Il vogue maintenant à la frontière de l'infini, vers laquelle voyage son vaisseau, explorant de Nouveaux Mondes étranges, avançant vers l'inconnu.

 Dif tor heh smusma


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mars 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Leonard Nimoy le plus célèbre des vulcains est mort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On sait.


----------



## subsole (2 Mars 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> On sait.


Bon, alors il est mort deux fois, j'espère que ça ne lui fera pas de mal.  
Et puis mon hommage a tout de même plus de classe ! ; - )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mars 2015)

Barbapapa pleure la mort de l'un de ses créateurs


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Mars 2015)

Les Barbapapa, une partie de mon enfance...

Requiescat in pace.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2015)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Les Barbapapa, une partie de mon enfance...
> 
> Requiescat in pace.



Une partie de mon enfance aussi


----------



## boninmi (2 Mars 2015)

Moi ça serait plutôt mes petits enfants les fans du moment


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mars 2015)

La fin de l'histoire (à défaut de celle du monsieur) ?

http://www.lefigaro.fr/medias/2015/...rection-de-l-afp-apres-l-affaire-bouygues.php


----------



## ranxerox (3 Mars 2015)

preuve en est du malaise du monde des journalistes.


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mars 2015)

Sam Simon

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sam_Simon


----------



## rabisse (10 Mars 2015)

Combien de Candeloros pour une Arthaud.
http://www.lequipe.fr/Tous-sports/Actualites/Deces-de-muffat-vastine-et-arthaud/541949


----------



## ranxerox (10 Mars 2015)

et camille muffat, tellement jeune.

tout pour une put*** de télé-réalité

,-(


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Mars 2015)

J’veux pas me faire l’avocat du diable, mais ils y sont tous allés de leur plein gré. Après c'est une triste nouvelle, autant pour ces champions que pour toutes les autres victimes… plus anonymes.


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mars 2015)

Frei Otto:

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frei_Otto


----------



## ranxerox (11 Mars 2015)

Mobyduck a dit:


> J’veux pas me faire l’avocat du diable, mais ils y sont tous allés de leur plein gré. Après c'est une triste nouvelle, autant pour ces champions que pour toutes les autres victimes… plus anonymes.



Bien sûr. Et puis c'est un accident ce qui peut arriver n'importe quand à n'importe qui.
Mais le fait que ce soit pour une télé-réalité donne un aspect vraiment absurde à cet accident ;-)
(je me demande bien ce que florence arthaud était venu foutre là, cela dit)


----------



## subsole (11 Mars 2015)

ranxerox a dit:


> Bien sûr. Et puis c'est un accident ce qui peut arriver n'importe quand à n'importe qui.
> Mais le fait que ce soit pour une télé-réalité donne un aspect vraiment absurde à cet accident ;-)
> (je me demande bien ce que florence arthaud était venu foutre là, cela dit)


On perd tous sa vie à la gagner, là ça à été rapide, c'est tout.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2015)

subsole a dit:


> On perd tous sa vie à la gagner, là ça à été rapide, c'est tout.



Oui hélas


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Mars 2015)

Terry Pratchett


----------



## rabisse (12 Mars 2015)

Oooooh...


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Mars 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Terry Pratchett




Oui, j'ai appris à cette occasion avec stupéfaction qu'il souffrait d'une maladie d'Alzheimer depuis 2007...
Quand même, la première chose que je regardais dans une librairie, en vacances, c'était s'il y a avait un nouvel épisode du Disque Monde. Surtout dans cette magnifique collection, Atalante, je crois.
Savoir que ce ne sera plus jamais le cas, ça fait quelque chose.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2015)

La doyenne de l’humanité (117 ans )


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Avril 2015)

Manoel de Oliveira

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manoel_de_Oliveira


----------



## ranxerox (3 Avril 2015)

oui c'est triste.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Avril 2015)




----------



## Madalvée (5 Avril 2015)

TimeCapsule a dit:


>



Pas grave, c'est pas un site archéologique.


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Avril 2015)

Francesco Smalto:

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francesco_Smalto


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2015)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Francesco Smalto:
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francesco_Smalto



Paradoxe : les clients de Francesco Smalto aimaient qu'il leur taille des costards.


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Avril 2015)

Nina Companeez:

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nina_Companeez


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Avril 2015)

Patrice Dominguez:

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patrice_Dominguez


----------



## Madalvée (12 Avril 2015)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Patrice Dominguez:
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patrice_Dominguez



C'était une bonne fusion de présentateurs de Fort Boyard.


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Avril 2015)

François Maspero:

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/François_Maspero


----------



## Berthold (13 Avril 2015)

Günter GRASS…


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Avril 2015)

Eduardo Galeano:

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eduardo_Galeano


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Avril 2015)

Percy Sledge:

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Percy_Sledge


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Avril 2015)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2015)

Anne-Marie Peysson


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2015)

Richard Anthony


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Avril 2015)

Paix à son âme, malgré le fait que je n'ai jamais été fan ... Vraiment pas !


----------



## Le docteur (20 Avril 2015)

Percy Sledge m'a valu une engueulade avec ma blonde qui est venu me raconter des histoires pendant que j'écoutais son morceau-phare en lui disant mon désappointement. Comme quoi, il n'arrange pas toujours les histoires d'amour 
Sinon pour la nouvelle de sa mort :


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2015)

Je suppose qu'il a chanté autre chose ? Parce que j'ai toujours trouvé cette chanson pénible.


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Avril 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Je suppose qu'il a chanté autre chose ? Parce que j'ai toujours trouvé cette chanson pénible.



Ouais, moi qui ai habité les dix première années de ma vie pas loin d'une gare de triage, j'vous dis pas les sifflets de trains...


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ouais, moi qui ai habité les dix première années de ma vie pas loin d'une gare de triage, j'vous dis pas les sifflets de trains...


Je parlais de Percy Sledge.


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Avril 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Je parlais de Percy Sledge.



Ah... Là par contre je suis trop jeune pour avoir emballé sur son tube


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2015)

Patachou


----------



## patlek (1 Mai 2015)

Apres Percy Sledge, autre artiste au titre méga tube, de meme génération connu qui nous quitte.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mai 2015)

... Pffffff ! Tout fout le camp ! ...


----------



## patlek (2 Mai 2015)

Honnetement, peu d' entres nous le savais encore vivant, je pense, en tout cas pas moi, Stand by me, çà date de 1961, on aurait put penser qu'il était décédé depuis longtemps, comme Percy Sledge.

Et si je n' aii pas de CD de Percy Sledge, j' en ai un de Ben E King, et honnetement, excepté "Stand by me" qui resterat un monument définitif, un sommet, le reste est vraiment pas transcendant.

çà me fait penser a Fats Domino, dont la musique semble lointaine, lointaine dans le temps. 
Et bien Fats Domino est toujours vivant (87 ans), il apparait meme (plutot en forme) dans la série "Tréme" (Excellente série sur la nouvelle orléans)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mai 2015)

Moi, c'est Patachou que je ne savais pas encore vivante, d'où ma surprise à l'annonce de sa disparition.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Mai 2015)

Maia Plissetskaia


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2015)

J'aimais ses ballets  RIP


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mai 2015)

Rutger Gunnarsson

Rutger Gunnarsson, bassiste caché d'ABBA, est mort


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Mai 2015)

Riley B. King

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/B._B._King


----------



## Romuald (15 Mai 2015)

Lucille in the sky...


----------



## patlek (15 Mai 2015)

J' ai toujours adoré ce morceau:






J' avais ce disque en vynil, si le reste était moyen, je trouvais, "The thrill is gone" était , est et serat toujours magistral.

Triste jour.


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Mai 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Lucille in the sky...



Tu veux dire BB King ?


----------



## patlek (15 Mai 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu veux dire BB King ?



C' est un jeu de mot sur le nom que donnait BB King à sa guitare: Lucille.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Mai 2015)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Riley B. King
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/B._B._King



Coup de blues.








patlek a dit:


> J' ai toujours adoré ce morceau:
> 
> J' avais ce disque en vynil, si le reste était moyen, je trouvais, "The thrill is gone" était , est et serat toujours magistral.
> 
> Triste jour.



Ben pareil.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Mai 2015)

Après Percy Sledge, Ben E. King ... voici B.B. King qui s'en est allé ! ... Pfffffff !


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Mai 2015)

Ils sont partis rejoindre Robert Johnson & Co chez vous savez qui pour jouer dans son club d'enfer.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mai 2015)

C'est notre lot à tous, pauvres ou riches, inconnus ou célèbres, jeunes ou vieux. C'est heureux car sinon on s'ennuerait ferme et on n'aurait plus de satisfaction à atteindre des âges canoniques.

Et il vaut mieux y passer à 89 ans, comme BB King (salut l'artiste !) - à cet âge là tu peux dire que tu as eu une belle vie, qu'à 20 ans.


----------



## Le docteur (16 Mai 2015)

Même chose pour Thrill is Gone. 
J'ai vu le King chez moi il y a pas mal d'années, je n'aurais pas ce regret là. 
Mais hier c'était déjà une sale journée, et ça m'a fini.


----------



## Le docteur (16 Mai 2015)

Buddy Guy est encore là. Howling Wolf nous a quitté il y a déjà pas mal de temps. John Lee ça commence à faire pas mal aussi, quand j'y pense...


----------



## Berthold (25 Mai 2015)

Marcus Belgrave


----------



## dainfamous (29 Mai 2015)

John NASH


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Juin 2015)

Tarek Aziz

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarek_Aziz


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Juin 2015)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tarek Aziz
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarek_Aziz


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarek_Aziz[/QUOTE]
Encore un chrétien d'Orient qui disparaît.

Un grand diplomate qui avait beaucoup de correspondants dans le monde dont aucun ne viendra à ses funérailles.

Tchao l'artiste.


----------



## bompi (5 Juin 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Encore un chrétien d'Orient qui disparaît.
> 
> Un grand diplomate qui avait beaucoup de correspondants dans le monde dont aucun ne viendra à ses funérailles.
> 
> Tchao l'artiste.


Un brave type, quoi.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2015)

RIP


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Juin 2015)

Roger Vergé 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roger_Vergé


----------



## Romuald (8 Juin 2015)

​


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juin 2015)

Marie-Louise Carven

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carmen_de_Tommaso


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Juin 2015)

Christopher Lee

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christopher_Lee


----------



## rabisse (11 Juin 2015)

Impossible, il ne peut mourir.


----------



## bompi (11 Juin 2015)

Jouer dans le Hobbit lui aura été fatal. Le problème des daubes.


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Juin 2015)

Ornette Coleman

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ornette_Coleman


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Juin 2015)

Christopher Lee...

Déjà dit page précédente... Désolé.


----------



## Luc G (11 Juin 2015)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ornette Coleman
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ornette_Coleman


Une tête de chapitre de l'histoire du jazz qui s'en va…
Reste des disques, je vais m'en écouter un ce soir…


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Juin 2015)

*Léonide Pliouchtch*
*
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Léonide_Pliouchtch*


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juin 2015)

Jean Vautrin


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Juin 2015)

*Kirk Kerkorian*

*https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirk_Kerkorian*


----------



## patlek (20 Juin 2015)

Mighty Sam Mc Lain

C' était un excellent chanteur.


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Juin 2015)

James Slater:

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Salter


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2015)

James S*al*ter.


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Juin 2015)

Laura Antonelli:

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laura_Antonelli


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Juin 2015)

Magali Noël:

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magali_Noël


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Juin 2015)

James Horner.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2015)

Magali Noël

(écoutez la chanson de Vian, un petit bijou)


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Juin 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Magali Noël
> 
> (écoutez la chanson de Vian, un petit bijou)





TimeCapsule a dit:


> Magali Noël:
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magali_Noël



faut pas traîner au lit !


----------



## boninmi (24 Juin 2015)

Igor Kostin


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Juin 2015)

Patrick Macnee:

*https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patrick_Macnee*


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juin 2015)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Patrick Macnee:
> 
> *https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patrick_Macnee*



Chapeau Monsieur


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juin 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Chapeau Monsieur



Chapeau melon bien sûr.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Juin 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Chapeau melon bien sûr.



C'est de saison !


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Juin 2015)

Chris Squire:

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Squire


----------



## Berthold (29 Juin 2015)

Et merdre… Encore un de mes héros de jeunesse qui s'en va… !


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Juin 2015)

Charles Pasqua:

*https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Pasqua*


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juin 2015)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Charles Pasqua:
> 
> *https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Pasqua*



http://www.lemonde.fr/disparitions/...-de-reseaux-et-de-bons-mots_4664182_3382.html

Ciao, Charles.

Un grand bonhomme.

Je boirai un pastis à sa mémoire.


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Juin 2015)

Alain de Greef:
*
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alain_De_Greef*


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Juin 2015)

Eddy Louiss

*https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eddy_Louiss*


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2015)

Charles Pasqua


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Juin 2015)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Charles Pasqua:
> 
> *https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Pasqua*





Jura39 a dit:


> Charles Pasqua



une bienfaisante sieste ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2015)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> une bienfaisante sieste ?



La chaleur


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Juin 2015)

Alain de Greff


----------



## Romuald (30 Juin 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Alain de Greff


Et Laurent Bourgnon, tu l'oublies, toi, un marin ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Juin 2015)

va falloir un grand lit...


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Juin 2015)

Laurent Bourgnon est, pour l'instant, "porté disparu".

Il ne sera "post mortem" que dans plusieurs mois.
C'est la loi qui veut ça.


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> La chaleur


La gniole !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> La gniole !



Un bon calva ? 
Je suis preneur


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Juin 2015)

Pour moi, ce sera:





à la mémoire de celles et ceux qui nous ont quittés


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2015)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> à la mémoire de celles et ceux qui nous ont quittés


Encore un truc pour ne jamais désaouler… :drunk:


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Juillet 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Et Laurent Bourgnon, tu l'oublies, toi, un marin ?



Tant qu'on n'a pas le corps...


----------



## boninmi (1 Juillet 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ciao, Charles.
> 
> Un grand bonhomme.


On oublie le SAC, la tuerie d'Auriol ...
Il n'y était pour rien.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2015)

Je n'avais jamais entendu parler de lui ... Aujourd'hui, j'ai eu envie d'en savoir un peu plus !

Belle leçon d'humanité ... 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicholas_Winton


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Juillet 2015)

Diana Douglas:

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diana_Douglas*


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Juillet 2015)

Jerry Weintraub
*
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerry_Weintraub*


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juillet 2015)

Philippe Rochat:

*https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philippe_Rochat*


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Juillet 2015)

Omar Sharif

*https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omar_Sharif*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2015)

Christian Audigier


----------



## boninmi (11 Juillet 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Christian Audigier


Son père, décédé il y a quelques années, habitait dans mon village.
Deux personnalités bien différentes ...


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Juillet 2015)

Satoru Iwata


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Juillet 2015)

Jean-Pierre Willot:

*https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frères_Willot*


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2015)

Jean Lacouture


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Juillet 2015)

Jules Bianchi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Août 2015)

Lynn Anderson ... Une légende de la country disparaît ...


----------



## thunderheart (2 Août 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Lynn Anderson ... Une légende de la country disparaît ...



Shit


----------



## Berthold (9 Août 2015)

Coyote


----------



## Romuald (9 Août 2015)




----------



## Toum'aï (10 Août 2015)

52 ans... Pfff. 
Mais que va devenir Little Kévin ?


----------



## ru666 (11 Août 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> 52 ans... Pfff.
> Mais que va devenir Little Kévin ?



Orphelin à son âge c'est dur


----------



## Le docteur (11 Août 2015)

C'est là que je l'ai appris, pour Coyote. Déjà que c'était une journée pourrie !


----------



## thunderheart (12 Août 2015)

Coyote 
Les boules ! Le club house va être foutrement vide ...


----------



## aCLR (12 Août 2015)

thunderheart a dit:


> Coyote


Il reste Bip Bip, nan ?

Je suis loin…


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Août 2015)

*https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doudou_N'diaye_Rose*


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2015)

RIP


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Août 2015)

*Guy Ligier *

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guy_Ligier


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2015)

Claude Cabanes


----------



## Romuald (26 Août 2015)

Tu m'as fait peur, l'espace d'une seconde j'ai cru que c'était ce Cabanes

:soupir de soulagement:


----------



## bompi (26 Août 2015)

J'aime bien la délicatesse de l'article du Monde... Dans mon souvenir, il avait la souplesse du stalinien orthodoxe.
De fait, je préfère de loin lire Max C.


----------



## Le docteur (30 Août 2015)

Olivier Sacks. 
La lecture de L'Homme qui prenait sa femme pour un chapeau m'avait impressionné (en particulier "Le vieux marin"). Ca rappelle que notre "esprit" est bien peu de chose.
http://www.lemonde.fr/sciences/arti...in-oliver-sacks-est-mort_4740563_1650684.html


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Août 2015)

Wes Craven

*https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wes_Craven*


----------



## bompi (31 Août 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Olivier Sacks.
> La lecture de L'Homme qui prenait sa femme pour un chapeau m'avait impressionné (en particulier "Le vieux marin"). Ca rappelle que notre "esprit" est bien peu de chose.


Michael Nyman en a tiré un court opéra [si on aime le style de Michael Nyman, on peut se laisser tenter].


----------



## boninmi (31 Août 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Olivier Sacks.
> La lecture de L'Homme qui prenait sa femme pour un chapeau m'avait impressionné (en particulier "Le vieux marin"). Ca rappelle que notre "esprit" est bien peu de chose.
> http://www.lemonde.fr/sciences/arti...in-oliver-sacks-est-mort_4740563_1650684.html


On connait moins son ouvrage sur la migraine qui a pourtant contribué à sortir du mépris cette infection invalidante pour des millions de personnes, dont mon épouse. Il existe maintenant de meilleurs traitements, mais il a fallu du temps pour qu'on s'y intéresse.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Septembre 2015)

Belkacem Bouteldja

*http://elwatan.com/culture/bouteldja-belkacem-le-pere-du-rai-est-decede-02-09-2015-302664_113.php*


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Septembre 2015)

Sylvie Joly 

*https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sylvie_Joly*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Septembre 2015)

RIP.


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Septembre 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> RIP.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2015)

RIP
Une grande Dame


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Septembre 2015)

Guy Béart 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guy_Béart


----------



## boninmi (16 Septembre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2015)

RIP.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Septembre 2015)

Pierre Fromont


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Septembre 2015)

Phil Woods 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phil_Woods


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Octobre 2015)

Henning Mankell

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henning_Mankell


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Octobre 2015)

Chantal Akerman

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chantal_Akerman


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Octobre 2015)

Leny Escudero

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leny_Escudero


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Octobre 2015)

Danièle Delorme 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danièle_Delorme


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Octobre 2015)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Octobre 2015)

Maureen O'Hara 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maureen_O'Hara


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Novembre 2015)

*Günter Schabowski*

*https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Günter_Schabowski*


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Novembre 2015)

René Girard

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/René_Girard

Melissa Mathison

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melissa_Mathison


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Novembre 2015)

Georges Barry

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Barris_(auto_customizer)


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Novembre 2015)

André Glucksman

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/André_Glucksmann


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Novembre 2015)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> André Glucksman
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/André_Glucksmann



Pour paraphraser Mark Twain, voilà un avis mortuaire qui me procure un certain plaisir.

La nécro du Figaro, plus édifiante : http://www.lefigaro.fr/culture/2015...0055-deces-du-philosophe-andre-glucksmann.php

"en 1974, (…) il découvre l'essence mortifère du totalitarisme" 

Il était temps. 

Sa leçon : Pour avoir toujours raison (ou tort), surtout, et sur tout, changez d'avis.

À quand le tour de son "copain" Bazar Henri Levy ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Novembre 2015)

Helmut Schmidt

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helmut_Schmidt


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2015)

Andy White


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2015)

Jean-Jacques Bernard


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Novembre 2015)

Dora Doll

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dora_Doll


----------



## bompi (18 Novembre 2015)

Jonah Lomu.

Joueur exceptionnel (réellement). Chic type, désarmant de gentillesse. _A decent guy_. Pffff....


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Novembre 2015)

Abdelhamid Abaaoud 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abdelhamid_Abaaoud


----------



## OlivierMarly (19 Novembre 2015)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Abdelhamid Abaaoud
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abdelhamid_Abaaoud


incongru sur ce fil: chouette


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Novembre 2015)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Abdelhamid Abaaoud


Bon débarras.

Aux suivants.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Novembre 2015)

Anniversaire : http://www.lefigaro.fr/histoire/arc...racontes-par-le-malicieux-jean-d-ormesson.php


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Novembre 2015)

*130* 
​


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Novembre 2015)

Luc Bondy

*https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luc_Bondy*


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Décembre 2015)

Laurent Violet


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Décembre 2015)

Yossi Sarid


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Décembre 2015)

Douglas Tompkins

*http://www.lepoint.fr/economie/doug...eller-de-l-ecologie-09-12-2015-1988447_28.php*


----------



## Berthold (19 Décembre 2015)

Kurt Masur


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Décembre 2015)

Berthold a dit:


> Kurt Masur



Bruno Masure, lui, est toujours vivant.



Bloc de spoiler: PS



C'est par où la sortie ? Ah, ça y est : je la vois.


----------



## Berthold (19 Décembre 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Bruno Masure, lui, est toujours vivant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quant à Kurt Cobain, ça fait un moment qu'il est passé.

Pour ce qui est de Bruno Cobain, ben je ne le connais pas.

Voilà, voilà… belle journée aujourd'hui, hein ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Décembre 2015)

Madame Claude

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madame_Claude


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Décembre 2015)

Jean-Marie Pelt

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Marie_Pelt


----------



## Berthold (23 Décembre 2015)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Jean-Marie Pelt
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Marie_Pelt


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Décembre 2015)

Hocine Aït-Ahmed

http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/2...lgerie-l-opposant-hocine-ait-ahmed-decede.php


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Décembre 2015)

Eugène Dodeigne

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eugène_Dodeigne


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Décembre 2015)

Andres Moreno Sepulveda

http://www.sudinfo.be/1452042/artic...-plus-lourd-du-monde-vient-de-mourir-il-avait


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Décembre 2015)

Stevie Wright (The Easybeats) ...


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Décembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Stevie Wright (The Easybeats) ...



Il avait 27 ans ? 
Et puis Friday sera toujours on my mind...


----------



## bompi (28 Décembre 2015)

Plutôt 68 ans.


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Décembre 2015)

Lemmy

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lemmy_Kilmister


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Décembre 2015)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Lemmy
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lemmy_Kilmister



Et ça continue ....


----------



## bompi (29 Décembre 2015)

Ça, il faut bien dire que ça ne peut que continuer...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Décembre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Ça, il faut bien dire que ça ne peut que continuer...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Janvier 2016)

Natalie Cole ... 

http://www.lemonde.fr/disparitions/...oul-americaine-natalie-cole_4840825_3382.html


----------



## WebOliver (2 Janvier 2016)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Janvier 2016)

je suis triste car je l'aimais beaucoup.
de vraies chansons populaires au sens noble qui passaient dans les 70s sur le transistor comme on disait à l'époque quand j'étais encore tout minot.
et puis son parcours : le succès fulgurant, la folie des grandeurs puis la dépression, la prise de recul, la spiritualité.
il avait acquis une forme de sagesse au final.

pour lui rendre hommage je m'en vais réécouter quelques tubes de lui que je préfère : le chasseur, le divorcé (que ce con de zemour a déclaré responsable d'une soi disante décadence des valeurs de la famille  ), chez laurette, marianne, pour un flirt, quand j'étais chanteur etc.

salut michel, paix à ton ame et condoléances à tes proches, et grace à tes chansons tu es toujours avec nous


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Janvier 2016)

Au bout du compte, c'est Mitch Jagger qui l'a enterré.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2016)

WebOliver a dit:


>



Triste aussi
Chapeau l'artiste 

Une chanson de son fils:

https://www.facebook...942210/?fref=nf

merci pour le lien a la personne qui se reconnaitra


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Janvier 2016)

Michel Galabru 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michel_Galabru


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Janvier 2016)

André Turcat

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/André_Turcat


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Janvier 2016)

Robert Stigwood


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Janvier 2016)

Pierre Boulez

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pierre_Boulez


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Janvier 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pierre Boulez
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pierre_Boulez


----------



## bompi (6 Janvier 2016)

Si, en tant que compositeur, il a été un bon sujet de polémiques et d'agitation  , comme chef d'orchestre, il reste (à mes oreilles) le plus grand que j'aie eu la chance de voir/écouter diriger, que ce soit pour ses compositions ou pour celles des autres (Mahler, Webern, Bartók, Berg notamment).
J'ai notamment le souvenir d'un Adagio de la Xe de Mahler avec un orchestre de jeunes musiciens à la Cité de la Musique : j'en ai encore des frissons (_réellement_).
J'espère que l'on (Arte ?) rediffusera les émissions dans lesquelles il présentait des oeuvres du XXe (le concerto pour violon d'Alban Berg, par exemple) : pédagogiques et captivantes.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Janvier 2016)

Comme Mahler, Bernstein, Sinopoli, Boulez était un chef et un compositeur. Il avait une vision des œuvres qu'il interprétait (qu'on soit d'accord ou pas avec elle). Beaucoup de chefs sont aujourd'hui trop collés à la partition, la lisent beaucoup mais l'écoutent peu. Résultat, ils récitent au lieu de raconter.

Boulez se trimbale une réputation de sectaire — les anecdotes commencent à sortir dès les premiers "hommages" — mais il suffit d'écouter ses différents enregistrements du Sacre pour voir qu'il n'a jamais hésité à se remettre en cause. Et il faut aussi balayer cette légende d'un Boulez anti-romantique : il dirigeait fréquemment la musique du XIXe siècle, du fait même de ses fonctions de directeur musical à Cleveland ou New-York. Mon regret : qu'il n'ait pas abordé Sibelius. Il le reconnaissait lui-même. Trop tard.

Un truc que j'adorais : son côté papi-flingueur. Il comparait la musique techno à de la musique de nazis (une-deux une-deux) et puis sa détestation de Chostakovitch "troisième pression à froid de Gustav Mahler". 

J'ai plus de mal avec le compositeur. Il faut dire que je n'y suis pas retourné depuis de très longues années et qu'il a beaucoup évolué, moi aussi. Il est possible qu'on se rencontre un jour. Peut-être faudra-t-il quelqu'un d'autre que Boulez pour diriger du Boulez ?

En tout cas, un soir d'été 1984, avec son complice Chéreau, il a fait plus pour mon éducation musicale que tous les profs de musique que je m'étais tapé au collège (de sinistres cons soi-dit en passant). Incidemment, je suis devenu wagnérien, une sorte de dommage collatéral.


----------



## bompi (6 Janvier 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> <...>
> Un truc que j'adorais : son côté papi-flingueur. Il comparait la musique techno à de la musique de nazis (une-deux une-deux) et puis sa détestation de Chostakovitch "troisième pression à froid de Gustav Mahler".


 Il demeure un de mes compositeurs préférés, pour sa musique de chambre en général et ses quatuors à cordes en particulier [question symphonie, ça dépend _beaucoup_ : j'ai un faible pour la Xe malgré tout].


			
				Moonwalker a dit:
			
		

> J'ai plus de mal avec le compositeur. Il faut dire que je n'y suis pas retourné depuis de très longues années et qu'il a beaucoup évolué, moi aussi. Il est possible qu'on se rencontre un jour. Peut-être faudra-t-il quelqu'un d'autre que Boulez pour diriger du Boulez ?


Je ne suis pas un très grand amateur de Barenboïm pour la musique romantique mais les deux fois où je l'ai vu diriger des pièces de Boulez, il m'a ébloui : il réussit à rendre cette musique intelligible (enfin, pas loin )


			
				Moonwalker a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, un soir d'été 1984, avec son complice Chéreau, il a fait plus pour mon éducation musicale que tous les profs de musique que je m'étais tapé au collège (de sinistres cons soi-dit en passant). Incidemment, je suis devenu wagnérien, une sorte de dommage collatéral.


Là, il semble que je sois immunisé contre cette terrible affection.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Janvier 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Il demeure un de mes compositeurs préférés, pour sa musique de chambre en général et ses quatuors à cordes en particulier [question symphonie, ça dépend _beaucoup_ : j'ai un faible pour la Xe malgré tout].


Je préfère Prokofiev mais j'aime bien quelques trucs de Chosta, dont la 10e et la 6e. À un moment j'ai l'impression qu'il tourne en rond.



bompi a dit:


> Je ne suis pas un très grand amateur de Barenboïm pour la musique romantique mais les deux fois où je l'ai vu diriger des pièces de Boulez, il m'a ébloui : il réussit à rendre cette musique intelligible (enfin, pas loin )



Je trouve son Wagner trop lent et surtout trop lourd. N'est pas Knappertsbusch qui veut. Mais j'aime bien le monsieur. Je note.



bompi a dit:


> Là, il semble que je sois immunisé contre cette terrible affection.



C'est une maladie incurable. Une addiction. Comme l'alcoolisme, on le reste à vie.

Je me suis soigné en lisant Nietzsche (_Le Cas Wagner_ est une lecture salutaire) mais je déconseille sa propre thérapie : _Carmen_ à haute dose. 

Mieux vaut insister sur le répertoire romantique symphonique et étendre à la musique de chambre. Très bonne thérapie anti-wagnerienne la musique de chambre. Avec Bruckner comme méthadone on peut sevrer un wagnérien en deux ou trois ans.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Janvier 2016)

Tancrède Melet, virtuose des airs et co-fondateur du collectif des Flying Frenchies , a trouvé la mort ce mardi 5 janvier dans un accident alors qu'il préparait une cascade sur une Montgolfière dans la Drôme.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Janvier 2016)

Roland Peugeot

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Famille_Peugeot


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Janvier 2016)

André Courrèges

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/André_Courrèges


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> André Courrèges
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/André_Courrèges



Pour son oraison funèbre, on lui taillera des costards.


----------



## rabisse (9 Janvier 2016)

Himeji a dit:


> Pour son oraison funèbre, on lui taillera des costards.


Puis un autre en sapin, que du sur mesure.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Janvier 2016)

_*...j'ai repris 2 fois des moules*_
Desproges


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Janvier 2016)

David Bowie

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Bowie


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Janvier 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> David Bowie
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Bowie


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Janvier 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> David Bowie
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Bowie


----------



## sylko (11 Janvier 2016)

Arghhhhh [emoji20]


----------



## Berthold (11 Janvier 2016)

Fait pas bon fêter son anniversaire pour les stars, en ce moment : Lemmy meurt 4jours après le jour de ses 70 ans, Bowie 2 jours après ses 69…


----------



## Jura39 (11 Janvier 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> David Bowie
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Bowie


----------



## thunderheart (11 Janvier 2016)

Purée, c'est un peu les boules en c'moment


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Janvier 2016)

thunderheart a dit:


> Purée, c'est un peu les boules en c'moment



Tu l'as dit !  Mais quand j'y pense, les concerts de fou qu'il doit y avoir là-haut !!!!!!
Il ne nous reste plus qu'à prendre patience ... De toutes manières on a déjà tous son ticket ...


----------



## thunderheart (11 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tu l'as dit !  Mais quand j'y pense, les concerts de fou qu'il doit y avoir là-haut !!!!!!
> Il ne nous reste plus qu'à prendre patience ... De toutes manières on a déjà tous son ticket ...



Je me souviens d'un de ses concerts dans un hippodrome près de Paris, de longues heures à attendre sous une chaleur de plomb. Soif, malaises, etc, et surtout une sensation d'oppression assez forte. Je craignais le pire pour le concert et, curieusement toutes ces bad vides ont  disparu lorsque David est arrivé sur scène ... pour un concert que je ne suis pas prêt d'oublier.

C'était un GRAND ARTISTE


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Janvier 2016)

Alan Rickman


----------



## boninmi (14 Janvier 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Alan Rickman


Harry est vengé 
Qu'est-ce qu'ils ont à tous mourir aux environs de mon âge ? 
Comment fait-on quand on est mort pour l'annoncer soi-même sur les forums ?


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Janvier 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> Harry est vengé


Toi, tu ne connais pas l'histoire. 



boninmi a dit:


> Comment fait-on quand on est mort pour l'annoncer soi-même sur les forums ?



Bah! Tu demanderas à Steve.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Janvier 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> Comment fait-on quand on est mort pour l'annoncer soi-même sur les forums ?



Moi, j'ai pris mes précautions ... j'ai laissé mon identifiant et mon mot de passe à mes enfants avec les instructions qui vont bien avec ! Pas question de vous quitter sans vous dire au revoir !


----------



## boninmi (14 Janvier 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Toi, tu ne connais pas l'histoire.


C'est pas les bons contre les méchants ?


----------



## Berthold (14 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Moi, j'ai pris mes précautions ... j'ai laissé mon identifiant et mon mot de passe à mes enfants avec les instructions qui vont bien avec ! Pas question de vous quitter sans vous dire au revoir !


Moi, j'ai pris la décision de ne pas mourir, ça donne trop de contraintes aux proches.


----------



## Berthold (14 Janvier 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Alan Rickman


Je l'avais découvert dans le Robin des bois de Kevin Reynolds avec K. Costner, un des meilleurs méchants que j'ai vus au cinéma !


----------



## bompi (14 Janvier 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> C'est pas les bons contre les méchants ?


Il y a aussi des méchants qui n'ont pas mauvais fond...


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Janvier 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> C'est pas les bons contre les méchants ?





Bloc de spoiler



Si. Mais lui c'est un faux méchant qui joue les faux bons.


----------



## boninmi (14 Janvier 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Bloc de spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Si. Mais lui c'est un faux méchant qui joue les faux bons.


C'est compliqué, ça 
Surtout que je l'ai lu en version originale


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2016)

René Angélil


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Janvier 2016)

Michel Tournier

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michel_Tournier


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2016)

Glenn Frey (Eagles)

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glenn_Frey


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Janvier 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Glenn Frey (Eagles)​


​
C'est une hécatombe !!!!!


----------



## boninmi (19 Janvier 2016)

*Leïla Alaoui*
Site officiel.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Janvier 2016)

C'est officiel, 2016 est une année de merde. Il y a cent ans, c'était aussi une année de merde. Ça promet pour la suite.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est une hécatombe !!!!!



Avec qui je vais danser maintenant ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2016)

RIP

[youtube]



[\youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (19 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est une hécatombe !!!!!



Dude c'est quoi ces larmes de crocodiles ?!?
Tu détestes les Eagles !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Janvier 2016)

hb222222 a dit:


> Dude c'est quoi ces larmes de crocodiles ?!?
> Tu détestes les Eagles !!



 ......


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2016)

Ettore Scola

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ettore_Scola





​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est officiel, 2016 est une année de merde...



Et tu avais raison ... ...


----------



## Luc G (20 Janvier 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Michel Tournier
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michel_Tournier



J'ai lu "Vendredi ou les limbes du Pacifique" peu après sa sortie, il me semble bien, ce qui ne nous rajeunit pas. Ce bouquin, "le roi des aulnes", la "variante" de Vendredi sortie plus tard sont des livres qui sont restés pour moi dans ma bibliothèque intérieure. Michel Tournier avait l'art de mettre une langue classique et polie au service d'histoires relevant des mythes et des archétypes sans en avoir l'air. Lire (et relire) ces livres, ça m'aide et ça me fait du bien.


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Janvier 2016)

Edmonde Charles-Roux

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edmonde_Charles-Roux


----------



## Powerdom (26 Janvier 2016)

Wonderful life


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Janvier 2016)

Abe Vigoda

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abe_Vigoda


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Janvier 2016)

Paul Kantner / Jefferson Airplane

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Kantner


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Janvier 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Paul Kantner / Jefferson Airplane
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Kantner



C'est pas bientôt fini ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Janvier 2016)

Jacques Rivette

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacques_Rivette


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Janvier 2016)

J'aime beaucoup son _Jeanne la Pucelle_ avec Sandrine Bonnaire. De loin le plus convainquant sur le sujet avec le film de Dreyer.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Paul Kantner / Jefferson Airplane
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Kantner



 ... Tout fiche le camp ! ...


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Tout fiche le camp ! ... ​


​Yep.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2016)

Jacques Rivette


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Jacques Rivette



On sait : http://forums.macg.co/threads/le-thread-post-mortem-v-2.190233/page-131#post-12993362


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2016)

Himeji a dit:


> On sait : http://forums.macg.co/threads/le-thread-post-mortem-v-2.190233/page-131#post-12993362



Un deuxième honneur a ce grand talent


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Janvier 2016)

Benoît Violier 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benoît_Violier


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Benoît Violier
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benoît_Violier



RIP


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Février 2016)

Maurice White (Earth, Wind and Fire)

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earth,_Wind_and_Fire


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2016)

RIP

Toute ma jeunesse


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Février 2016)

Andrzej Zulawski

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrzej_Żuławski


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Février 2016)

Umberto Eco


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Février 2016)

Himeji a dit:


> Umberto Eco


Pas seulement un érudit, un mec intelligent 

PS : pour une fois TimeCapsule n'a pas eu le temps de faire son croque-mort


----------



## bompi (20 Février 2016)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pas seulement un érudit, un mec intelligent
> 
> PS : pour une fois TimeCapsule n'a pas eu le temps de faire son croque-mort


Et avec le sens de l’humour.


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Février 2016)

Samuel Willenberg

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samuel_Willenberg


----------



## Mboum (22 Février 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dave_Needle

Co-créateur de l'Amiga 1000, de l'Atari Lynx et de la 3DO (console).


----------



## Mboum (22 Février 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ian_Murdock

Créateur du projet Debian.


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Février 2016)

François Dupeyron

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/François_Dupeyron


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2016)

Valérie Guignabodet

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valérie_Guignabodet


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Février 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> François Dupeyron
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/François_Dupeyron


_Drôle d'endroit pour une rencontre._

J'ai adoré ce film.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2016)

Tony Burton 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tony_Burton


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Février 2016)

Claude Parent

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claude_Parent_(architecte)


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Mars 2016)

George Kennedy

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Kennedy


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Mars 2016)

Yves Guéna 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yves_Guéna


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mars 2016)

Sophie Dessus : http://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...e-sophie-dessus-est-morte_4876273_823448.html


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mars 2016)

Tony Dyson

http://kulturegeek.fr/news-79351/tony-dyson-lun-papas-r2-d2-star-wars-rejoint-etoiles


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mars 2016)

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikolaus_Harnoncourt


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mars 2016)

Ray Tomlinson

*"QWERTUYOP"*

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ray_Tomlinson


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mars 2016)

Nancy Reagan

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nancy_Reagan


----------



## Mboum (7 Mars 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> QWERTUYOP



QWERTYUIOP


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> QWERTUYOP


Qu'où erres-tu y op[érateur] ?​


Mboum a dit:


> QWERTYUIOP


Qu'où erres-t'y hui op[érateur] ?​


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mars 2016)

Père Jaouen

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michel_Jaouen


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mars 2016)

George Martin

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Martin


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mars 2016)

Claude Estier

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claude_Estier


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mars 2016)

Claire Franek

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tous_à_poil_!


----------



## boninmi (11 Mars 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Claire Franek
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tous_à_poil_!


Petit problème d'édition pour ce lien ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mars 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> Petit problème d'édition pour ce lien ...



En effet ! La page a disparu !

Pour te consoler : L'auteure de livres pour la jeunesse Claire Franek est morte


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mars 2016)

Keith Emerson - Emerson, Lake & Palmer

Keith Emerson — Wikipédia


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mars 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Keith Emerson - Emerson, Lake & Palmer
> 
> Keith Emerson — Wikipédia


----------



## boninmi (12 Mars 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> En effet ! La page a disparu !
> 
> Pour te consoler : L'auteure de livres pour la jeunesse Claire Franek est morte


Non, la page n'a pas disparu. C'est un problème d'édition du lien, qui ne se recopie pas correctement par simple copier coller: le point d'exclamation ne s'insère pas dans le lien. Mais si tu cliques sur mon lien, obtenu en utilisant le bouton de la fenêtre de rédaction de message, la page est là.


----------



## Berthold (12 Mars 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Keith Emerson - Emerson, Lake & Palmer
> 
> Keith Emerson — Wikipédia


  L'artiste…


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Mars 2016)

Serge Kampf

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serge_Kampf


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Mars 2016)

Andrew Grove

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_Grove


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Mars 2016)

Johan Cruijff 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johan_Cruijff


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Mars 2016)

Dariel Alarcón Ramírez

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dariel_Alarcón_Ramírez


----------



## boninmi (25 Mars 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Dariel Alarcón Ramírez
> 
> https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dariel_Alarcón_Ramírez


En mémoire, on peut lire ou relire "Nous sommes 17 sous une lune très petite", de Michel Ragon.


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Mars 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> En mémoire, on peut lire ou relire "Nous sommes 17 sous une lune très petite", de Michel Ragon.



Ou se souvenir de la phrase de son ami, Che Guevara : "Je suis plus ému par le regard d'un chien qu'on doit abattre que par celui d'un prisonnier qu'on va exécuter"...


----------



## bompi (25 Mars 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ou se souvenir de la phrase de son ami, Che Guevara : "Je suis plus ému par le regard d'un chien qu'on doit abattre que par celui d'un prisonnier qu'on va exécuter"...


Comme quoi, c'était un garçon sensible.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Mars 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Comme quoi, c'était un garçon sensible.



«Il y a quelque chose de pire que d’avoir une mauvaise pensée. C’est d’avoir une pensée toute faite»

Charles Péguy


----------



## aCLR (26 Mars 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> «Il y a quelque chose de pire que d’avoir une mauvaise pensée. C’est d’avoir une pensée toute faite»
> 
> Charles Péguy



« Behind every good woman, there's a great left hook ! »

Miss Piggy​


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mars 2016)

Alain Ducaux

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alain_Decaux


----------



## boninmi (27 Mars 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Alain *Duc*aux
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alain_Decaux


Duc... quoi ? 

Jim Harrison.


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mars 2016)

boning a dit:


> Duc... quoi ?



Y'en a au moins un qui suit !


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2016)

Jim_Harrison


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mars 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> Duc... quoi ?  Jim Harrison.





TimeCapsule a dit:


> Y'en a au moins un qui suit !





Grug a dit:


> Jim_Harrison


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Harrison

C'est pas gagné !


----------



## boninmi (28 Mars 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est pas gagné !


A la décharge de Grug, son lien était différent. 
Bis repetita placent


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mars 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> A la décharge de Grug, son lien était différent.
> Bis repetita placent



T'es un bon garçon : faut jamais critiquer un modo !


----------



## boninmi (28 Mars 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> T'es un bon garçon : faut jamais critiquer un modo !


Il est modo ? Ah bon, j'avais pas vu. 
C'était bien d'attirer de nouveau l'attention sur ce grand écrivain, et plus largement sur toute cette famille d'écrivains américains du groupe de Missoula, pas toujours suffisamment connus des intellos français.


----------



## Grug (29 Mars 2016)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Mars 2016)

Jean-Pierre Coffe 

Jean-Pierre Coffe — Wikipédia


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2016)

Un grand homme
Adieu  Jean-Pierre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2016)

Il m'énervait parfois, mais je l'aimais bien !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mars 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un grand homme
> Adieu  Jean-Pierre



Grand homme, n'exagérons pas.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Gros homme par contre ...


Gros ? c'est a dire?


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mars 2016)

Imre Kertész

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imre_Kertész


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mars 2016)

Zaha Hadid

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zaha_Hadid


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mars 2016)

Celle qui a dessiné un des stades pour la coupe du monde de foot 2022 où meurent des esclaves à le construire ?


----------



## aCLR (31 Mars 2016)

Doléances collatérales !


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Enveloppé, charnu, grassouillet, pondéralement surchargé, rondelet, bien en chair, abondant, adipeux, boursouflé, bouffi, pansu, rond, vaste, volumineux ...



Comme beaucoup d'entre nous ??


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Comme beaucoup d'entre nous ??


Je veille, en dépit d'éléments contraires, à ne pas suivre cette voie 


Toum'aï a dit:


> Celle qui a dessiné un des stades pour la coupe du monde de foot 2022 où meurent des esclaves à le construire ?


Doit-elle être tenue pour (co-)responsable de la construction et des méthodes employées par les sympathiques Qataris ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Avril 2016)

Hans Dietrich Genscher

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans-Dietrich_Genscher


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Avril 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Doit-elle être tenue pour (co-)responsable de la construction et des méthodes employées par les sympathiques Qataris ?



c'est pas si simple car les archis accompagnent souvent leur travail d'un discours. Je ne sais pas si c'était le cas de zaha hadid par contre mais j'en connais de ces archis qui tiennent des grands discours humaniste de gôôôôche que leur travail est censé porté et qui :
1 traitent leurs équipes d'agence comme des merdes
2 traitent les équipes de chantier comme des merdes
3 traitent en général les gens comme des merdes

et c'est insupportable.


----------



## aCLR (1 Avril 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Doit-elle être tenue pour (co-)responsable de la construction et des méthodes employées par les sympathiques Qataris ?


Nan !


----------



## bompi (2 Avril 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> c'est pas si simple car les archis accompagnent souvent leur travail d'un discours. Je ne sais pas si c'était le cas de zaha hadid par contre mais j'en connais de ces archis qui tiennent des grands discours humaniste de gôôôôche que leur travail est censé porté et qui :
> 1 traitent leurs équipes d'agence comme des merdes
> 2 traitent les équipes de chantier comme des merdes
> 3 traitent en général les gens comme des merdes
> ...


C'est vrai que quand ils sont de droââââte c'est beaucoup plus acceptable.


----------



## Romuald (2 Avril 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> c'est pas si simple car *les* archis


[mode huile sur le feu]
c'est pas si simple car *les* motards conduisent comme des malades...
c'est pas si simple car *les* prêtres s'intéressent d'un peu trop près aux petits n'enfants...
c'est pas si simple car *les* musulmans approuvent les terroristes...
etc...
[/mode]
C'est à force de généralisations alakon comme ça qu'on se retrouve dans une société alakon ou chacun se méfie de l'autre dès qu'il est différent. Tu nous avais habitué à mieux, et même si *tous* les architectes _que tu as croisés_ se comportaient ainsi, ce n'est pas pour ça que tous les architectes se comportent ainsi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Avril 2016)

et c'est avec des réflexes alakon qui déforment les propos des gens qu'on avance guère mieux 

oui LES archis accompagnent les plus souvent leur travail d'un discours : c'est tout à fait normal, il faut bien qu'ils expliquent leur travail et le sens de ce qu'ils font ou estiment faire. Dans les concours en particulier le discours joue un rôle important face à un public de décideurs locaux qui n'ont souvent pas beaucoup de culture architecturale et ne savent qu'à peine lire un plan. Ce qui pose aussi le problème de la séduction par l'image avec la généralisation de la 3D mais on s'éloigne du sujet.

Cela ne préjuge en rien du type de discours. Certains sont justes, pondérés, en adéquation avec leur travail et d'autres sont complètement enflés ou carrément débiles si ce n'est hypocrites ou dignes des meilleurs marchands de soupe.

après DES archis ai-je dit tiennent des discours moraux, éthiques, de gauche alors que leur comportement est tout l'inverse.
il y a aussi des archis de droite bien entendu mais la tendance dans le milieu est généralement plus portée vers la gauche ou la gôôôche aussi ! 

mais si vous voulez qu'on pousse le débat la question est celle de la relation entre éthique et esthétique.
l'esthétique architecturale justifierait à vos yeux toutes les saloperies éthiques ?
les beaux éco quartiers où tout le monde il est beau dans des supers beaux logements avec des beaux jardins autour sont souvent la nouvelle forme de la ségrégation sociale. On vire les pauvres pour faire des éco quartiers pour classes aisées et blanches.
esthétique architecturale VS éthique sociale

et toc ! je vous cite mème le pape françois à ce sujet dans son encyclique écolo "laudato si" :

45. À certains endroits, en campagne comme en ville, la privatisation des espaces a rendu difficile l’accès des citoyens à des zones particulièrement belles. À d’autres endroits, on crée des urbanisations “ écologiques ” seulement au service de quelques-uns, en évitant que les autres entrent pour perturber une tranquillité artificielle. Une ville belle et pleine d’espaces verts bien protégés se trouve ordinairement dans certaines zones “ sûres ”, mais beaucoup moins dans des zones peu visibles, où vivent les marginalisés de la société. (pape françois)

je suis technicien du BTP et j'ai pas mal bossé sur le logement social. Je me suis toujours battu pour que les matériaux et les techniques utilisés soit d'aussi bonne performance que pour tous les autres bâtiments. J'aime bien roland castro pour ça bien qu'il soit une grande gueule : il a toujours considéré que le logement social devait ètre "comme les autres", sans faire de la sous architecture ou du luna park pour pauvres genre clapiers à lapins avec des grandes fresques dessus pour faire youpi sympa.
regardez par exemple ses opérations à lorient : exemplaire !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Avril 2016)

bompi a dit:


> C'est vrai que quand ils sont de droââââte c'est beaucoup plus acceptable.



c'est pas mieux supportable mais c'est moins hypocrite.
arrète de me faire dire ce que j'ai pas dit.


----------



## bompi (2 Avril 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> c'est pas mieux supportable mais c'est moins hypocrite.
> arrète de me faire dire ce que j'ai pas dit.


Je ne fais que relever tes propos et n'en invente rien. Donc je ne fais rien dire de plus à qui que ce soit.

C'est simplement que je trouve naïf (au mieux) de supposer que quelqu'un se disant de "gauche" serait _nécessairement_ un type super sympa et "humaniste" (faudrait déjà savoir ce qu'on entend par cette épithète très (trop ?) employée). Des cons pénibles, on en trouve largement dans l'ensemble du spectre (brrrr...) politique.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Avril 2016)

t'es du genre hérétique toi  : de mauvaise foi ! 

et t'inquiète je suis quand mème pas aussi con que tu le crois.
je parle d'un cas précis : celui du discours de certains architectes.

pour le reste c'est une autre affaire...
des gens de droite m'ont aidé dans ma vie, des gens de gauche aussi et j'ai vu des salauds des 2 cotés.

fin du HS


----------



## bompi (2 Avril 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> t'es du genre hérétique toi  : *de mauvaise foi* !
> 
> et t'inquiète je suis quand mème pas aussi con que tu le crois.
> je parle d'un cas précis : celui du discours de certains architectes.
> ...


Moi ? Naaan.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Avril 2016)

Le Chardon c'est un génie. Il trouve le moyen de citer le Pape quelles que soient les circonstances. Même en parlant de BTP…


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Avril 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Le Chardon c'est un génie. Il trouve le moyen de citer le Pape quelles que soient les circonstances. Même en parlant de BTP…



Les génies ?

Ce n'est pas ce qui manque ici : #901


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Avril 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Le Chardon c'est un génie. Il trouve le moyen de citer le Pape quelles que soient les circonstances. Même en parlant de BTP…



porte nawak


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2016)

Cesare Maldini


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2016)

Laurence Chirac


----------



## bompi (20 Avril 2016)

Ronit Elkabetz


----------



## peyret (20 Avril 2016)

Estelle_Balet


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Avril 2016)

Guy Hamilton

Guy Hamilton — Wikipédia


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2016)

Prince !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Avril 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Prince !



57 ans 

Kiss


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Avril 2016)

putain mais c'est l'hécatombe cette année !


----------



## Gwen (21 Avril 2016)

No more sexy mother fucker  

Je suis abattu ce soir.


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Avril 2016)

Papa Wamba

Papa Wemba — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Avril 2016)

Billy Paul  

Billy Paul — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Avril 2016)

Martin Gray 

Martin Gray — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Avril 2016)

Jacques Perry

Jacques Perry — Wikipédia


----------



## Romuald (29 Avril 2016)

René Hausman

Un dessinateur de BD méconnu :







et un illustrateur hors-pair :





​


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2016)

Dessinateur vraiment très talentueux qui a beaucoup travaillé chez Dupuis (mais pas que), dans le journal Spirou.
Il a même collaboré à l'éphémère et formidable Trombone Illustré. Un type qui a enchanté mon enfance...


----------



## Gwen (1 Mai 2016)

Un génial illustrateur qui à fait son temps mais qui n'a jamais eu la reconnaissance qu'il méritais. ça fait toujours mal de voir disparaitre de tel talents.

Pour aller plus loi, il y a un excellent article d'*Henri FILIPPINI* sur BDzoom.com retraçant la carrière de l'auteur.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mai 2016)

Hubert Mounier

Hubert Mounier — Wikipédia


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Hubert Mounier
> 
> Hubert Mounier — Wikipédia


J'aimais bien ses BD (pas nombreuses, mais il dessinait très bien) et l'Affaire Louis Trio, c'était de la bonne pop française, ce qui n'est pas si fréquent.
Un Lyonnais, comme MacG...


----------



## Berthold (3 Mai 2016)

Slow Joe

À dire vrai, je garde un souvenir mitigé du dernier concert où je l'ai vu / entendu. Il avait visiblement abusé de quelque(s) substance(s), bref il n'était pas au mieux de sa forme, même pour chanter du blues… Dommage, il m'enlève tout espoir de le revoir.


----------



## Berthold (5 Mai 2016)

Siné


----------



## Gwen (5 Mai 2016)

Berthold a dit:


> Siné



Allez voir la vidéo avec Delepine, c'est la première fois q'un mort me fait autant marrer.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2016)

gwen a dit:


> Allez voir la vidéo avec Delepine, c'est la première fois q'un mort me fait autant marrer.



Super !!!!!  ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Mai 2016)

André Brahic, l'homme qui faisait danser Neptune... 

André Brahic — Wikipédia


----------



## Nobody (15 Mai 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Dessinateur vraiment très talentueux qui a beaucoup travaillé chez Dupuis (mais pas que), dans le journal Spirou.
> Il a même collaboré à l'éphémère et formidable Trombone Illustré. Un type qui a enchanté mon enfance...
> ​



Il habitait à 5 km de chez moi. Une école fondamentale porte son nom à Verviers. Il nous a offert un univers exceptionnel. Qui m'accompagne depuis mes 10 ans, en 1973, je m'en souviens bien...


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mai 2016)

Alexandre Astruc

Alexandre Astruc — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mai 2016)

Jean-Claude Ducaux 

Jean-Claude Decaux — Wikipédia


----------



## patlek (27 Mai 2016)

(double post)


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2016)

André Rousselet


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Juin 2016)

Mohamed Ali 

Mohamed Ali (boxe anglaise) — Wikipédia


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juin 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Jean-Claude Ducaux
> 
> Jean-Claude Decaux — Wikipédia






*Groland*
La tombe de Jean-Claude Decaux... Y'a pas de petits profits ! #Groland https://t.co/xwmfSyjgSZ
04/06/2016 20:30


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juin 2016)

Viktor Kortchnoï

On l'appelait aussi Viktor le terrible.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juin 2016)

Disparition de Michu Meszaros, qui interprétait "Alf" dans la série ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Juin 2016)

Benoîte Groult

Benoîte Groult — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Juin 2016)

Edgard Pisani

Edgard Pisani — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Juin 2016)

Joe Cox 

Jo Cox - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Pour rien !


----------



## bompi (24 Juin 2016)

L'Union Européenne. 

United Kingdom European Union membership referendum, 2016.


----------



## boninmi (24 Juin 2016)

bompi a dit:


> L'Union Européenne.
> 
> United Kingdom European Union membership referendum, 2016.


Peut-être pas tout à fait ... mais d'ici que Marine passe au premier tour il n'y a pas loin .


----------



## patlek (25 Juin 2016)

Bernie Worrel

Le clavier de Funkadélic Parliament:


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Juin 2016)

Nicole Courcel

Nicole Courcel — Wikipédia


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2016)

Maurice G. Dantec.


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Juin 2016)

Bud Spencer

Bud Spencer — Wikipédia


----------



## boninmi (2 Juillet 2016)

Michel Rocard


----------



## Madalvée (2 Juillet 2016)

Elie Wiesel est mort aussi mais tous les rédacteurs web sont devant le match.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Juillet 2016)

Michael Cimino

Michael Cimino — Wikipédia


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juillet 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Michael Cimino
> 
> Michael Cimino — Wikipédia



Ah !


----------



## Le docteur (3 Juillet 2016)

Pour Cimino et Dantec je n'avais rien vu dans les médias. L'Euro aussi, sans doute


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2016)

Pour Dantec, Le Monde, Le Figaro et Libération en ont parlé (sans en faire des tonnes non plus). Le Devoir, aussi.

Mais, après quelques déboires avec sa maison d'édition et un peu moins de succès, il était un peu passé au second plan.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (3 Juillet 2016)

Rocard par contre on a pas fini d'en bouffer. 
Hommage national aux Invalides jeudi, rien que ça !!
http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/2...-a-michel-rocard-jeudi-midi-aux-invalides.php

Depuis 2013, plus ça va et plus Hollande apparaît comme un obscène mort de faim du Symbolique, à l'affut du moindre truc qui peut rappeler qu'il est encore Président de la République. Pathétique petit bonhomme.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2016)

Je dirais plutôt qu'il essaye de s'en convaincre lui-même.

Amusante récupération quand on a lu le "testament politique" de Rocard sous forme d'un dernier entretien la semaine dernière.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juillet 2016)

Je propose un deuil national de 30 jours et qu'on rebaptise le Mont Saint-Michel "Mont Saint-Michel-Rocard".


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Je propose un deuil national de 30 jours et qu'on rebaptise le Mont Saint-Michel "Mont Saint-Michel-Rocard".


Pour un protestant socialiste ça l'a foutrait mal.

M'enfin, ils n'en sont plus à une incongruité près.

Pour le deuil national attendons le résultat de l'hypothétique France - Allemagne.


----------



## flotow (3 Juillet 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour le deuil national attendons le résultat de l'hypothétique France - Allemagne.



Hier ça piétinait de partout...


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour un protestant socialiste ça l'a foutrait mal.
> 
> M'enfin, ils n'en sont plus à une incongruité près.
> 
> Pour le deuil national attendons le résultat de *l'hypothétique* France - Allemagne.


Plus très hypothétique.


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Juillet 2016)

Roger Dumas

Roger Dumas (acteur) — Wikipédia


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juillet 2016)

hb222222 a dit:


> Rocard par contre on a pas fini d'en bouffer.



mais non ! le ricard ne se mange pas il se boit !


----------



## bompi (4 Juillet 2016)

Yves Bonnefoy [1923-2016]


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Juillet 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Je propose un deuil national de 30 jours et qu'on rebaptise le Mont Saint-Michel "Mont Saint-Michel-Rocard".




On peut qu'être admiratifs devant l'immense conscience professionnelle du professeur d'histoire, tenant à faire allusion discrètement aux racines chrétiennes de la France !  Jamais un instant de repos ! 

Ces efforts méritoires portent d'ailleurs leurs fruits sur l'arbre le plus improbable :



dragao13 a dit:


> Plus près de toi mon Dieu ... plus près de toooooiiiiii !!! /QUOTE]


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Juillet 2016)

Préviens-nous du jour de ton ordination : nous souhaiterions être tous à tes côtés en cet instant solennel !


----------



## bompi (4 Juillet 2016)

Logique : après le sabre, le goupillon.


----------



## bompi (4 Juillet 2016)

Abbas Kiarostami [22/06/1940 - 04/07/2016]


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Juillet 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Abbas Kiarostami [22/06/1940 - 04/07/2016]



Pfff…

La loi des séries.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (5 Juillet 2016)

Mister S&P 500 avait sulfaté à mort pendant 6 semaines au début de l'année. Ca recommence. 
Je verrais bien une nouvelle série en septembre. Peut-être même le mois prochain.

Mais de grâce Mister S&P laissez à Roger Federer le temps de gagner son 8ème Wimbledon avant de sortir la grande faucheuse !!


----------



## Berthold (5 Juillet 2016)

hb222222 a dit:


> Mister S&P 500


Uhh ? Tu as le décodeur stp ?

Mister Sang & triPes ?


----------



## bompi (5 Juillet 2016)

Berthold a dit:


> Uhh ? Tu as le décodeur stp ?
> 
> Mister Sang & triPes ?


Standard & Poors je suppose, vu les obsessions de *hb222222*.





Une version "Grand Satan" de :


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (5 Juillet 2016)

très bon le dessin sur les agences de notation Bompi 

Mister S&P 500 c'est le petit nom que j'ai donné à l'indice Standard & Poors en effet, l'indice boursier américain le plus significatif, qui a connu trois mini Krachs depuis un an : en août (le coup initial était parti de Chine), en janvier et février (15 jours après que la Fed ait relevé ses taux d'intérêts), et il y a dix jours au moment du vote sur le Brexit.

Je me demande si il n'y a pas une petite corrélation entre certaines morts célèbres et le portefeuille. Quand on est très vieux et très riche (comme quantité de papys rockeurs par exemple) et qu'on perd en une journée 20%, et que le jour suivant ça continue, j'imagine que ça peut fatiguer un peu trop un coeur usé.
Le jour du Brexit vendredi 24 juin l'action Société Générale a perdu 20% par exemple. Et le lundi 8% à nouveau. Ca pique quand même.
Toutes les valeurs bancaires ont coulé avec le Brexit, et 10 jours après le Stoxx 600 bancaire (les valeurs financières européennes)  ne s'est pas encore refait.
Et si on replace ça sur un échelle plus longue, à 121 ce jour  il est à un cheveu de la chute de novembre 2011 (118, chiffre atteint aussi le lundi post Brexit) et du niveau de mars 2009 (113, lors de la grande crise financière de 2008/2009)
https://www.stoxx.com/index-details?symbol=SX7P


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juillet 2016)

hb222222 a dit:


> Je me demande si il n'y a pas une petite corrélation entre certaines morts célèbres et le portefeuille.



et moi je me demande s'il y a une corrélation entre ce post et le sujet du fil...


----------



## Romuald (5 Juillet 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> et moi je me demande s'il y a une corrélation entre ce post et le sujet du fil...


Ben oui, ça présage la mort du petit porteur et, je cite, 'du système monétaire et financier mondial'
Ah ué, mais t'as raison, ça devient bon seulement quand il est mort donc c'est HS.... Mais que veux-tu, hb22222222222 est incontinent , et il ne sait pas se retenir


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juillet 2016)

Les gens meurent parce que les bourses chutent ?

Je ne suis pas médecin, mais il me semble que le problème c'est plutôt quand les bourses ne descendent pas : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ectopie_testiculaire


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juillet 2016)

Double post.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juillet 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Ben oui, ça présage la mort du petit porteur et, je cite, 'du système monétaire et financier mondial'
> Ah ué, mais t'as raison, ça devient bon seulement quand il est mort donc c'est HS.... Mais que veux-tu, hb22222222222 est incontinent , et il ne sait pas se retenir



L'incontinence, ça se soigne.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juillet 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Les gens meurent parce que les bourses chutent ?
> 
> Je ne suis pas médecin, mais il me semble que le problème c'est plutôt quand les bourses ne descendent pas : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ectopie_testiculaire



tout dépend si on a des actions en bourse ou l'inverse !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juillet 2016)

Himeji a dit:


> L'incontinence, ça se soigne.



et puis comme je dis souvent : ètre incontinent c'est pas un monde !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juillet 2016)

Le pire, c'est que hb n'a pas totalement tort d'émettre cette hypothèse :

Large Daily Stock Variation Is Associated with Cardiovascular Mortality in Two Cities of Guangdong, China

Je rappelle cependant que je ne partage pas sa vision du monde et son obsession de l'or et de l'argent physiques. Faut pas abuser tout de même...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juillet 2016)

Jacques Rouffio


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Juillet 2016)

Alan Vega


----------



## bompi (17 Juillet 2016)

Je ne le voyais pas si vieux. J'écoutais encore la semaine dernière quelques morceaux de Suicide. 

[Grâce à son ultime enregistrement, le dernier album de Christophe aura eu au moins une bonne chanson. ]


----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2016)

David Huddleston


----------



## boninmi (13 Août 2016)

Françoise Mallet-Joris


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Août 2016)

Vie et mort d'un homme honnête.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2016)

Toots Thielemans ... 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toots_Thielemans


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Août 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Vie et mort d'un homme honnête.



Commentaire d'un internaute :


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2016)

Superbe artiste


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Août 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Commentaire d'un internaute :


Ridicule. Comme souvent sur les forums de foot.

Il n'a tué personne. Il a laissé le football mondial dans un bien meilleur état qu'il l'avait trouvé.

Ce n'était pas un saint mais il a fait la FIFA moderne. Il a permis au football de se développer dans le monde entier. L'institution était en faillite en 1974, et l'UEFA trouvait cela très bien. Avec Havelange, les Européens ont du composer avec les autres pays et lâcher un peu de leur pouvoir et ils n'ont pas apprécié.

Alors oui, il en a profité pour se servir dans le gâteau. D'autres aussi après lui. Mais sans eux, il n'y aurait aucun gâteau à se partager, même pas des miettes.

D'ailleurs, la prétendue corruption de la FIFA est avant tout celle de confédérations indépendantes, la COMMEBOL et la CONCACAF. Avant d'être membres désignés au comité exécutif de la FIFA, la plupart des personnes incriminées sont des représentants de leur confédération et de leur fédération nationale. C'est souvent à ce titre qu'ils commis les délits qui leur sont reprochés, pas en tant que membre de la FIFA.

Tout cela n'est pas plus propre que le CIO, j'en conviens, et comme pour lui le nettoyage ne sera qu'un ravalement de surface.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2016)

Jacqueline Pagnol


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Août 2016)

Sonia Rykiel


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Août 2016)

Gene Wilder

Gene Wilder — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Août 2016)

Marc Riboud

Marc Riboud — Wikipédia


----------



## Romuald (1 Septembre 2016)

Pour ceux qui se demanderaient qui c'est, peut-être cette photo leur rappellera-t-elle quelque chose :




​Un peu plus ici


----------



## bompi (2 Septembre 2016)

Seul moyen de devancer Time-Capsule, j'anticipe légèrement sur la confirmation (la Turquie a semble-t-il déjà officiellement exprimé ses condoléances...) :
Islom Karimov, sympathique dirigeant ouzbek. Ça promet.


----------



## aCLR (3 Septembre 2016)

Pas facile d'aller plus vite que la machine à remonter le temps, à moins de s'appeler Flash Gordon.
Oh mon doc ?! Mais c'est bien sûr, bompi est Flash Gordon !?


----------



## bompi (3 Septembre 2016)

Aaaarrrggllll.... En lisant cela, j'ai immédiatement pensé à lui :


et eu cet air à l'esprit :




Mais il ne faut pas oublier que le début est aussi échantillonné dans l'immarcescible tube de The Orb *Earth (gaia)* :





Faut que je refasse ma mise en plis.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2016)

Elisabeth Collot


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Septembre 2016)

feu jacques chancel lui avait consacré une de ses émissions sur france inter : collot-scopie.



...je sors


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Septembre 2016)

Y'a des coups de boules rouges qui se perdent.


----------



## aCLR (6 Septembre 2016)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Septembre 2016)

je préfère encore les coups de boule rouges que votre ancien machin de boules vertes genre "je veux que tout le monde i m'aime".

à propos d'actualité il se dit que bricolage électoral du modem aurait déja du branle dans le manche !



je sais je suis têtu en matière de conneries


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Septembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> je préfère encore les coups de boule rouges que votre ancien machin de boules vertes genre "je veux que tout le monde i m'aime".


Et bien justement, les deux allaient ensembles. Après, ils ont supprimé les cdb rouges parce que ça faisait de la peine aux newbies – pauvres petites choses – et il n'y avait plus que les vertes qui ne voulaient plus rien dire. Avènement des forums Bisounours.


----------



## aCLR (6 Septembre 2016)

Après la novlangue, le novclic ! (cela dit, il existe un addon pour XF qui reprend le principe du boulet rouge)


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Septembre 2016)

Isabelle Dinoire


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Y'a des coups de boules rouges qui se perdent.



Au moins un Thread post-mortem qui bouge

c'est bien le premier


----------



## bompi (9 Septembre 2016)

Sa mort est passée un peu inaperçue, mais c'était un compositeur intéressant, aux styles variés :
Einojuhani Rautavaara.

La Finlande compte de nombreux compositeurs/trices, chefs d'orchestres et musiciens de talent.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Septembre 2016)

Gérard Rondeau

Gérard Rondeau — Wikipédia


----------



## Romuald (15 Septembre 2016)

Anne Germain


----------



## Gwen (15 Septembre 2016)

Tango est décédé.


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Septembre 2016)

Edward Albee

"Qui a peur de Virginia Woolf ?"


----------



## Le docteur (18 Septembre 2016)

Cépafo!
Sur les  boules rouges et vertes


----------



## boninmi (23 Septembre 2016)

Jacques Chirac (annoncé ici et là).
Christine Boutin
(en fin de chronique).


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Septembre 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> Jacques Chirac (annoncé ici et là).
> Christine Boutin
> (en fin de chronique).



Tu ne nous prendrais pour des pommes, par hasard ?


----------



## boninmi (23 Septembre 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu ne nous prendrais pour des pommes, par hasard ?


En tout cas, une des personnes citées semble avoir cette opinion ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Septembre 2016)

Joseph Sitruk (ancien grand rabbin de France)


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Septembre 2016)

Jean Boissonat


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Septembre 2016)

Arnold Palmer


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2016)

Shimon Peres


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Septembre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Shimon Peres



En effet.
Dieu a convoqué cet homme de paix en lui disant : "en voiture Shimon" (©NC) 

Si on me demande...​


----------



## Berthold (28 Septembre 2016)

NC ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Septembre 2016)

Berthed a dit:


> NC ?



Canteloup sur E1


----------



## bompi (29 Septembre 2016)

Formidable référence.


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Septembre 2016)

C'est donc vrai : "On ne peut rire de tout avec tout le monde" 
"esprit Charlie" à, sens unique...


----------



## Romuald (29 Septembre 2016)

On peut aussi simplement ne pas apprécier l'humour de NC.

Et le dire. Et c'est quoi-t-est-ce-que, l'esprit Charlie ?


----------



## bompi (29 Septembre 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est donc vrai : "On ne peut rire de tout avec tout le monde"
> "esprit Charlie" à, sens unique...


¿ Que vient faire ici ce brave Charlie  [RIP] ?
Quant à la formule, c'est plutôt : "on peut rire de tout, mais pas avec n'importe qui".
Dans ce fil, tu te contentes en général d'annoncer la mort des infortuné(e)s qui viennent de partir : mieux vaut s'en tenir là plutôt que de lancer des blagues débiles.


----------



## Berthold (29 Septembre 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est donc vrai : "On ne peut rire de tout avec tout le monde"
> "esprit Charlie" à, sens unique...


« _On peut rire de tout, mais pas avec tout le monde_. », c'est Pierre Desproges, il me semble…


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Septembre 2016)

Rosetta 

Rosetta (sonde spatiale) — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Septembre 2016)

Ted Benoit

Ted Benoit — Wikipédia


----------



## bompi (30 Septembre 2016)

Ray va faire la gueule.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2016)

Mike Towell


----------



## Romuald (3 Octobre 2016)

Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Octobre 2016)

Pierre Tchernia

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pierre_Tchernia


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Octobre 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pierre Tchernia



Heureusement il nous reste ses quelques films. Les soirs de grandes élections, j'ai pris l'habitude de me passer _La gueule de l'autre_.


----------



## Powerdom (8 Octobre 2016)

en mangeant tout à l'heure je dis à mes enfants (20 ans) que Pierre Tchernia est mort. les deux "qui ça?"...


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Octobre 2016)

Powerdom a dit:


> en mangeant tout à l'heure je dis à mes enfants (20 ans) que Pierre Tchernia est mort. les deux "qui ça?"...


Passe-leur _Le Viager_.


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Octobre 2016)

Powerdom a dit:


> en mangeant tout à l'heure je dis à mes enfants (20 ans) que Pierre Tchernia est mort. les deux "qui ça?"...



Il ne faut pas leur en vouloir ! 

Mais la prochaine fois, fais attention à ne pas poser la question la bouche pleine !


----------



## bompi (9 Octobre 2016)

Powerdom a dit:


> en mangeant tout à l'heure je dis à mes enfants (20 ans) que Pierre Tchernia est mort. les deux "qui ça?"...


Pourtant, il me semble qu'il a joué (malheureusement) les faire-valoir auprès d'Arthur, non ?


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Octobre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Pourtant, il me semble qu'il a joué (malheureusement) les faire-valoir auprès d'Arthur, non ?


C'était il y a dix ans. Tu fous des gosses de moins de dix ans devant Arthur ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Octobre 2016)

c'était lui l'émission "monsieur cinéma" ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Octobre 2016)

A leur décharge, nous n'avons pas la télévision...


----------



## bompi (9 Octobre 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'était il y a dix ans. Tu fous des gosses de moins de dix ans devant Arthur ?



Mes minots (qui avaient effectivement moins de dix ans à l'époque) n'ont jamais trop regardé la TV (chez nous en tout cas), mais chez certains de leurs copains, elle était allumée de 7h du matin à va savoir quelle heure... (peut-être en 24/24 ?)
Cela dit, je ne sais pas trop comment était cette émission mais je suppose que c'était bêta (Arthur, quand même) mais assez inoffensif (Tchernia, quand même).


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Octobre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> c'était lui l'émission "monsieur cinéma" ?


Yep. Ça ne nous rajeuni pas.


----------



## bompi (9 Octobre 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Yep. Ça ne nous rajeunit pas.


C'est sûr ; ce sont de bons souvenirs. Mais je retiens surtout les films que tu citais (et les Gaspards, aussi).
Tchernia avait cette qualité de savoir se moquer de nos travers sans prendre les gens de haut (malgré sa haute taille) ; et d'être _gentil_ sans être niais ni onctueux et ce n'est pas fréquent.
Par ailleurs, un ami de Goscinny, avec des apparitions dans, par exemple, Astérix. Scénariste de films de Dhéry et des Branquignols etc. Plein de bonnes choses, quoi.


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Octobre 2016)

Andrzej Wajda

Andrzej Wajda — Wikipédia


----------



## Berthold (13 Octobre 2016)

Dario Fo


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Octobre 2016)

Rama IX


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Octobre 2016)

Pierre Étaix


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Octobre 2016)

Et oui, Pierre Etaix n'est plus.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2016)

Clément Michu


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Octobre 2016)

Carlos Alberto

Mon Brésil était celui de Télé Santana mais j'ai toujours su qu'il y avait eu cette équipe magique de 1970, comme un idéal à jamais inaccessible. Trop jeune, je n'en ai vu que de courts extraits. Elle appartenait déjà à l'histoire.


----------



## bompi (25 Octobre 2016)

Quand on revoit son but de la finale 70, on se dit que par moment, le foot peut être simple et beau (et qu'en cette fin de finale, on jouait sur un rythme assez _moderato_...). Trois passes justes, une patate de l'extérieur du pied (en pleine course). Facile...

[J'étais trop petit pour cette CdM. Je n'ai donc découvert le Brésil qu'en 1974. Bof.]


----------



## Gwen (26 Octobre 2016)

*Benoît Gillain…*

Mais ce n’est pas vrai ! Hélas, si. Benoît Gillain, le fils aîné de Jijé, nous a quittés. Le 12 octobre dernier. En toute discrétion.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2016)

Georges Jouvin


----------



## Romuald (7 Novembre 2016)

Zoltán Kocsis


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Novembre 2016)

Leonard Cohen


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Novembre 2016)

Chié


----------



## r e m y (11 Novembre 2016)

Son dernier et ultime album est tout simplement sublime... Et aujourd'hui en réécoutant les paroles, elles prennent encore plus de force.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2016)

un hommage dans un hommage :


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Novembre 2016)

Robert Vaughn


----------



## Romuald (11 Novembre 2016)

P'tin, t'as oublié le lien ouiquipèd', tu fatigues !
Et choisir son rôle dans ce nanar qu'est 'le pont de Remagen' comme illustration,.... bof-bof.Je préfère les sept mercenaires !


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Novembre 2016)

Paul Vergès

Paul Vergès — Wikipédia


----------



## boninmi (12 Novembre 2016)

Facebook .


----------



## bompi (12 Novembre 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> Facebook .


Déception ! J'ai cru que tu disais que Facebook était mort...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Déception ! J'ai cru que tu disais que Facebook était mort...



Moi aussi


----------



## boninmi (12 Novembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Déception ! J'ai cru que tu disais que Facebook était mort...


Facebook annonçant le décès de Mark, c'est du sérieux, non ?
Ça ne te suffit pas ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Novembre 2016)

Par contre, pour lui c'est confirmé :

Malek Chebel

Malek Chebel — Wikipédia


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Novembre 2016)

Paul Tourenne


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Novembre 2016)

Le dernier des Frères Jacques : Paul Tourenne est mort.






Grilled (c'est de circonstance)


----------



## Romuald (20 Novembre 2016)




----------



## boninmi (20 Novembre 2016)

Himeji a dit:


> Paul Tourenne


C'est peut-être lui (si ce n'est lui, c'est donc son frère) qui m'avait raccompagné en voiture en direction de Saint Cloud à la fin du gala du groupe libertaire Louise Michel, à la fin des années soixante.


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Novembre 2016)

Claude Imbert

Claude Imbert (journaliste) — Wikipédia


----------



## r e m y (23 Novembre 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Claude Imbert
> 
> Claude Imbert (journaliste) — Wikipédia



Le Point final....


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Novembre 2016)

David Hamilton

David Hamilton — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Novembre 2016)

Fidel Castro

Fidel Castro — Wikipédia


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Novembre 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Fidel Castro
> 
> Fidel Castro — Wikipédia


Enfin !
http://www.lefigaro.fr/internationa...s-sombres-du-revolutionnaire-fidel-castro.php


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Novembre 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Enfin !
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/internationa...s-sombres-du-revolutionnaire-fidel-castro.php



Assez intéressant quand on voit qui émet cette opinion : 

*  Onfray – Mort de Fidel Castro : "Mélenchon a-t-il fumé la moquette ?"  *


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Novembre 2016)

Paul Guers

Paul Guers — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Décembre 2016)

Ousmane Sow

Ousmane Sow — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Décembre 2016)

Lionel Stoléru

Lionel Stoléru — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Décembre 2016)

Rémy Pflimlin

Rémy Pflimlin — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Décembre 2016)

Gotlib

Gotlib — Wikipédia


----------



## Berthold (4 Décembre 2016)

Gotlib


----------



## peyret (4 Décembre 2016)




----------



## Toum'aï (4 Décembre 2016)

Il a contribué à mon éducation celui-là...


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2016)




----------



## Le docteur (4 Décembre 2016)

J'avais adoré celle-là. Je suis toujours resté admiratif devant ce chef d'œuvre et le superbe hommage rendu à l'univers de Fred. 
Je crois que c'est là que j'ai tilté, après des années à lire Gai-Luron. 

Ca m'a fait bien fait ch... cette nouvelle.


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Décembre 2016)

John Gleen

John Glenn — Wikipédia


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Décembre 2016)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Il a contribué à mon éducation celui-là...



je lui dois le gout de l'humour désopilant et plus encore.
souvenir encore très vif de ces 2 rubriques à brac qui nous ont été offertes un beau jour par des amis de la famille alors que je ne connaissais rien d'autre que tintin et astérix.

le climat familial était lourd à l'époque : ce fut une vraie bouffée d'oxygène.

sans exagérer je peux dire que gotlib m'a aidé à vivre d'une des meilleures façons qui soit : par le rire, l'humour, la dérision.


----------



## Gwen (13 Décembre 2016)

Rogelio Naranjo, dessinateur de presse mexicain est décédé le 11 novembre 2016.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2016)

gwen a dit:


> Rogelio Naranjo, dessinateur de presse mexicain est décédé le 11 novembre 2016.



J'aime ces dessins un vrai artiste


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Décembre 2016)

Zsa Zsa Gàbor

Zsa Zsa Gábor — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Décembre 2016)

Mix & Remix 

Mix et Remix — Wikipédia


----------



## Jura39 (20 Décembre 2016)

Michèle Morgan


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2016)

Rick Parfitt


----------



## bompi (24 Décembre 2016)

_(hors sujet)_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Décembre 2016)

George Michael ...


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> George Michael ...



Et merde


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Décembre 2016)

Carrie Fisher

Carrie Fisher — Wikipédia


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Décembre 2016)

Claude Gensac


----------



## Gwen (27 Décembre 2016)

Vera Rubin, pionnier de l'Astronomie.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Décembre 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Carrie Fisher
> 
> Carrie Fisher — Wikipédia



Argh ! Que la force soit avec elle !!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Décembre 2016)

La faucheuse semble faire le forcing pour atteindre son quota avant la fin de 2016.


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Décembre 2016)

Michel Déon

Michel Déon — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Décembre 2016)

Pierre Barouh

Pierre Barouh — Wikipédia


----------



## Gwen (29 Décembre 2016)

Debbie Reynolds mere de carrie fisher s'eteint un jour après sa fille. 

http://www.lapresse.ca/cinema/nouve...rie-fisher-seteint-un-jour-apres-sa-fille.php


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Décembre 2016)

gwen a dit:


> Debbie Reynolds mere de carrie fisher s'eteint un jour après sa fille.


Pfff !


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Décembre 2016)

Jean-Christophe Victor

Jean-Christophe Victor — Wikipédia


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2016)

Pan Pan


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Décembre 2016)

Jean-Christophe Victor


----------



## Romuald (29 Décembre 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pierre Barouh
> Pierre Barouh — Wikipédia





gwen a dit:


> Debbie Reynolds mere de carrie fisher s'eteint un jour après sa fille.
> http://www.lapresse.ca/cinema/nouve...rie-fisher-seteint-un-jour-apres-sa-fille.php





Toum'aï a dit:


> Jean-Christophe Victor


P'tin, pourrait pas se reposer un peu l'aut' face de squelette ? Faire grève, prendre des vacances, murdre !

Espérons que l'émission de JCV ne va pas décéder non plus dans la foulée, elle est d'utilité publique.


----------



## aCLR (29 Décembre 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Espérons que l'émission de JCV ne va pas décéder non plus dans la foulée, elle est d'utilité publique.


Comme tu dis !

Edit


Toum'aï a dit:


> Jean-Christophe Victor


Dire qu'on pouvait lire un article sur lui pas plus tard qu'hier sur macg


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Décembre 2016)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Jean-Christophe Victor



Merde, un de plus... :¬/


----------



## Gwen (29 Décembre 2016)

Vesna Vulovic


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Décembre 2016)

gwen a dit:


> Vesna Vulovic



Ça donne l'impression d'un vieux dossier en attente qui vient de se régler.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2016)

William Salice


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Décembre 2016)

Ferdi Kübler

Ferdi Kübler — Wikipédia


----------



## Berthold (30 Décembre 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ferdi Kübler
> 
> Ferdi Kübler — Wikipédia


Un cycliste professionnel mort à 97 ans ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Décembre 2016)

Allan Williams

Allan Williams - Wikipedia


----------



## Gwen (31 Décembre 2016)

Le père de Bambi : Tyrus Wong. 106 ans. 

http://waltdisney.org/blog/remembering-tyrus-wong-october-25-1910-december-29-2016

https://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tyrus_Wong


----------



## peyret (1 Janvier 2017)

Année 2016 !!!!


----------



## Gwen (1 Janvier 2017)

Au Texas, où je suis en ce moment, elle est toujours bien vivante pour encore une heure. 

Pourvu que cette dernière passe vite.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Janvier 2017)

gwen a dit:


> Au Texas, où je suis en ce moment, elle est toujours bien vivante pour encore une heure.
> Pourvu que cette dernière passe vite.



Malheureusement, 2017 commence très mal pour la Turquie ...  ... Cela finira t'il un jour ?????


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2017)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Malheureusement, 2017 commence très mal pour la Turquie ...  ... Cela finira t'il un jour ?????



Grosse pensée pour eux


----------



## Le docteur (1 Janvier 2017)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Malheureusement, 2017 commence très mal pour la Turquie ...  ... Cela finira t'il un jour ?????


Quand le dernier des intégristes sera pendu avec les tripes du dernier chasseur d'apostat ?
Non, plus sérieusement, quand tout le monde tremblera devant le dieu de quelques-uns.
Parce que, toujours plus sérieusement, un gars qui s'interroge vraiment sur ce que peut être Dieu ne passe pas son temps à emmerder les autres.


----------



## bompi (1 Janvier 2017)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Malheureusement, 2017 commence très mal pour la Turquie ...  ... Cela finira t'il un jour ?????


Dans quelques milliard d'années ? Ou alors, une fois l'humanité anéantie, bien entendu.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Janvier 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Ou alors, une fois l'humanité anéantie, bien entendu.


Le plus tôt sera le mieux.

Mort aux cons !


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2017)

François Chérèque


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2017)

Jean Vuarnet 

Jean Vuarnet — Wikipédia


----------



## Jura39 (2 Janvier 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Jean Vuarnet
> 
> Jean Vuarnet — Wikipédia



Un grand monsieur du ski s'en est allé


----------



## Madalvée (2 Janvier 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> François Chérèque


Mes condoléances au MEDEF.


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Janvier 2017)

Élie Cester

Élie Cester — Wikipédia


----------



## Gwen (4 Janvier 2017)

Angelo Di Marco


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Janvier 2017)

Georges Prêtre

Son portrait, il y a un an, dans Le Parisien.
http://www.leparisien.fr/flash-actu...retre-reste-au-pupitre-18-12-2015-5384193.php


----------



## bompi (6 Janvier 2017)

gwen a dit:


> Angelo Di Marco


Grand dessinateur ! Sans lequel les faits divers seront moins... réussis.

En mars, Keith Emerson (E) se suicidait.

Le 7 décembre, c'est au tour de Greg Lake (L) de mourir d'un cancer. RIP.

Ne reste plus que P.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Janvier 2017)

Mario Soares

Mário Soares — Wikipédia


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Mario Soares
> 
> Mário Soares — Wikipédia



RIP


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Janvier 2017)

Hachemi Rafsandjani

Hachemi Rafsandjani — Wikipédia


----------



## Jura39 (11 Janvier 2017)

Claude Lebey


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Janvier 2017)

Pierre Arpaillange

Pierre Arpaillange — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Janvier 2017)

William Peter Blatty

William Peter Blatty — Wikipédia


----------



## Berthold (14 Janvier 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> William Peter Blatty
> 
> William Peter Blatty — Wikipédia


  L'auteur de _L'exorciste_ est mort un vendredi 13 !


----------



## Gwen (14 Janvier 2017)

Berthold a dit:


> L'auteur de _L'exorciste_ est mort un vendredi 13 !


Non, il est décédé le 12. Son honneur est sauf


----------



## boninmi (14 Janvier 2017)

gwen a dit:


> Non, il est décédé le 12. Son honneur est sauf


Ouf, on craignait que le Vendredi 13 lui ait porté malchance ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Janvier 2017)

Laurent Danchin

Laurent Danchin — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Janvier 2017)

Paul Lombard

Paul Lombard (avocat) — Wikipédia


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Janvier 2017)

Moonwalker





Eugene Cernan (1934-2017)


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2017)

Pascal Garray

Pascal Garray — Wikipédia


----------



## Gwen (19 Janvier 2017)

Pour rester dans la BD :

*Décès de Giovanni degli Esposti Venturi…*

*Décès de Jean-Luc Vernal : scénariste et rédacteur en chef du journal Tintin !*

et un complément sur *Pascal Garray qui a rejoint son maître…*


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2017)

Loalwa Braz Vieira

Le corps de la chanteuse de « La Lambada » a été retrouvé carbonisé


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2017)

Frank Thomas


----------



## Gwen (23 Janvier 2017)

*Tassuad : Dessinateur de presse Breton né en Allemagne mais aussi grand joueur d'harmonica blues.*


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Janvier 2017)

Mary Tyler Moore

Mary Tyler Moore — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Janvier 2017)

Mike Connors

Mike Connors — Wikipédia


----------



## dragao13 (27 Janvier 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Frank Thomas


Ça s'en va et ça revient ...

Jacques Penot 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacques_Penot_(acteur)


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Mike Connors
> 
> Mike Connors — Wikipédia



Toute ma jeunesse


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Janvier 2017)

John Hurt

John Hurt — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Janvier 2017)

Emmanuelle Riva

Emmanuelle Riva — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Janvier 2017)

Lennart Nilsson

Lennart Nilsson — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Janvier 2017)

Masaya Nakamura

Masaya Nakamura (Namco) - Wikipedia


----------



## Berthold (30 Janvier 2017)

Geoff Nicholls


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Janvier 2017)

Oups !


----------



## Berthold (31 Janvier 2017)

Annie Saumont


----------



## Gwen (7 Février 2017)

Lino Manfrotto


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Février 2017)

Merci le lien vers de la pub...


----------



## Gwen (7 Février 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Merci le lien vers de la pub...


Visiblement tu ne sais pas qui était *Lino Manfrotto*, tu ne dois pas être photographe.

Je te mets un extrait de Wikipedia pour ta culture : 
À la fin des années 1960, un photojournaliste italien, *Lino Manfrotto*, commence à fabriquer des supports pour appareils photo : bancs, trépieds, tiges télescopiques... En 1972, il rencontre Gilberto Battochio, un technicien travaillant pour une entreprise d'outillage basée à Bassano, qui le rejoint. En 1974, l'entreprise Manfrotto commercialise son premier trépied ; en 1986, Manfrotto détient six usines de productions à Bassano et en ouvre cinq nouvelles dans la zone industrielle de Feltre en l'espace de deux ans seulement.


----------



## Gwen (9 Février 2017)

Jean Louis Fonteneau, scénariste des aventures de l'inspecteur Bayard (entre autre) est décédé.


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Février 2017)

Claude Geffré

Claude Geffré — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Février 2017)

Jacques Tiziou

Adieu à Jacques Tiziou - Air&Cosmos


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Février 2017)

Jirô Taniguchi

Jirō Taniguchi — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Février 2017)

Évelyne Pisier

Évelyne Pisier — Wikipédia


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2017)

C'est qui ?

C'est important de savoir la date de sa mort ?

Je peux tous les morts  rubrique nécrologique et les poster sur le forum !!


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Février 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est qui ?
> 
> C'est important de savoir la date de sa mort ?
> 
> Je peux tous les morts  rubrique nécrologique et les poster sur le forum !!



Les amateurs de BD sont nombreux dans ces murs, il y a même un fil dédié : Nos BéDés ???

Par ailleurs, les thèses d'Évelyne Pisier ne laissent pas indifférents certains.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2017)

Je comprend 

je suis nul en Bd 

pourtant j'adores , je compte sur Gwen pou me faire découvrir sa passion


----------



## Gwen (11 Février 2017)

Je vais peut être faire un article sur le travail de Jiro Taniguchi. Mais la je suis un peu sous le choc. C'est un comme un amis qui est parti.


----------



## bompi (12 Février 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est qui ?
> 
> C'est important de savoir la date de sa mort ?
> 
> Je peux tous les morts  rubrique nécrologique et les poster sur le forum !!


Jirō Taniguchi est un excellent auteur de mangas qui fait le pont entre la BD européenne et la japonaise (Il a travaillé il y a longtemps avec Moebius (Jean Giraud) par exemple). Un peu comme Sōseki Natsume, je trouve.
Je retrouve aussi chez lui un peu de ce que j'aime dans les films de Ozu.
Disons que, pour ceux qui pensent que bande dessinée japonaise équivaut à publication industrielle d'horreurs, son oeuvre élégante permet de commencer de réviser leur jugement  En plus, l'importance du manger dans certains livres (_Le Gourmet Solitaire_ notamment) ne peut que plaire à un Français 

Bref, c'est une perte.


----------



## Le docteur (12 Février 2017)

Jura39
Je n'avais même pas réalisé que tu parlais de Taniguchi. 
En fait chacune de ses œuvres était "importante".


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2017)

Merci


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Février 2017)

Al Jarreau

Al Jarreau — Wikipédia


----------



## Le docteur (12 Février 2017)

La vache !


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2017)

Mince alors


----------



## Le docteur (13 Février 2017)

Pourquoi depuis un ou deux ans, j'ai cette forte impression d'hécatombe.
Ca doit être l'âge.


----------



## dragao13 (13 Février 2017)

Ça va... 76 piges quand même ... pensez un peu aux sans dents qui paient pour les vieux !!! 

Paix à son âme ... il a eu droit à une vie d'homme !


----------



## Gwen (14 Février 2017)

Comme convenu, voici le lien vers mon article sur Jirô Taniguchi.


----------



## r e m y (14 Février 2017)

Le docteur a dit:


> La vache !



Oh non! Pas elle!!


----------



## Gwen (18 Février 2017)

Miffy le lapin est orphelin. Dick Bruna est mort à 89 ans. 
http://www.lapresse.ca/arts/livres/...535-deces-du-pere-de-miffy-le-lapin-blanc.php


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2017)

Xavier Beulin


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2017)

Roger Knobelspiess


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Février 2017)

Larry Coryell

Larry Coryell — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Février 2017)

Seijun Suzuki

Seijun Suzuki — Wikipédia


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Février 2017)

oups !


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Février 2017)

Bill Paxton

Bill Paxton — Wikipédia


----------



## bompi (27 Février 2017)

Neil Fingleton


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Mars 2017)

Raymond Kopa

Raymond Kopa — Wikipédia


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mars 2017)

Jean-Christophe Averty


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Mars 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Jean-Christophe Averty





Plus que l'homme, c'est l'idée d'une certaine télévision qu'il faut regretter.


----------



## boninmi (4 Mars 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Jean-Christophe Averty


Mireille Dumas lui a consacré récemment une émission. Peut-être le savait-elle sur le départ.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Jean-Christophe Averty


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2017)

Anthony Delhalle


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mars 2017)

Pierre Bouteiller

Pierre Bouteiller — Wikipédia


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Mars 2017)

John Surtees


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2017)

Joni Sledge


----------



## patlek (18 Mars 2017)




----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mars 2017)

Shit !


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Mars 2017)

Chuck Berry vivra tant que le Rock&Roll vivra.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mars 2017)

.......


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Chuck Berry vivra tant que le Rock&Roll vivra.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2017)

Eh Merd....


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Mars 2017)

Romuald a dit:


>


Rendons à Neil....


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2017)

@jeanjd63 : Bien sur, Neil, mais tout le monde la connait. Et je trouve celle de SoA superbe.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Mars 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> @jeanjd63 : Bien sur, Neil, mais tout le monde la connait. Et je trouve celle de SoA superbe.


C'est ben vrai ça.


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mars 2017)

Guitare en folie :


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2017)

Roger Pingeon


----------



## Gwen (20 Mars 2017)

*RIP Bernie Wrightson (1948-2017)…*


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Mars 2017)

Trisha Brown

Trisha Brown — Wikipédia

David Rockefeller

David Rockefeller — Wikipédia


----------



## dragao13 (20 Mars 2017)

_Hommage à Desproges_ ... quand j'ai appris le décès de Chuck Berry j'ai chialé comme un môme alors que celle de Rochefeller, j'sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai repris deux fois des moules !!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Mars 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> _Hommage à Desproges_ ... quand j'ai appris le décès de Chuck Berry j'ai chialé comme un môme alors que celle de Rochefeller, j'sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai repris deux fois des moules !!!



Faute d'inattention due à l'émotion ? 

Ce n'est pas "j'ai repris deux fois de la moule" que tu voulais écrire ?


----------



## dragao13 (20 Mars 2017)

Non, non ... La partouze, j'ai testé et c'est pas mon truc (même en trio, on sait plus où donner de la bouche ) e† comme disait Tonton Georges : L'obélisque est-il monolithe, oui ou non ? 

Euh... c'est post-mortem ici, on va se calmer...  (après la nécrophilie ... j'sais pas ce que ça vaut ... quelqu'un connait ? )


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Mars 2017)

Martin McGuiness

Martin McGuinness — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Mars 2017)

Henri Emmanuelli 

Henri Emmanuelli — Wikipédia


----------



## dragao13 (21 Mars 2017)

'Tain ... T'es au taquet, 'spèce de croq' mort !!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Mars 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> 'Tain ... T'es au taquet, 'spèce de croq' mort !!!



J'avais une affection toute particulière pour cet individu : trésorier du PS, il s'était enfui par les souterrains de Solférino pour échapper aux juges qui se présentaient dans le cadre de l'affaire Urba !
Un grand moment !


----------



## dragao13 (21 Mars 2017)

Pareil ... y a des lascars qui forcent la sympathie, celui-ci en était un !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2017)

Adrien Protat


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Avril 2017)

Gilbert Baker

Gilbert Baker — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Avril 2017)

James Rosenquist

James Rosenquist — Wikipédia


----------



## Gwen (2 Avril 2017)

Pascal Zanon. Le dessinateur d'Harry Dickson. 
http://robertsteuckers.blogspot.fr/2017/02/hommage-pascal-zanon-joyeux-compagnon.html?m=1


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2017)

Rip


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2017)

Armand Gatti


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Avril 2017)

Emma Morano

Mort à 117 ans de la doyenne de l'humanité


----------



## Romuald (17 Avril 2017)

Sans déconner ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Avril 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> Sans déconner ?



J'ai pas trouvé le nom du mort (de la morte) !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2017)

et la prochaine ???

http://www.leprogres.fr/france-monde/2017/04/17/la-nouvelle-doyenne-de-l-humanite-est-une-jamaicaine


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Avril 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> Sans déconner ?



Comme disait l'autre, les cons ça ose tout. C'est même à ça qu'on les reconnaît.



TimeCapsule a dit:


> J'ai pas trouvé le nom du mort (de la morte) !



Si Fillon perd, il va se faire tuer par ses amis de LR, pas physiquement bien sûr mais politiquement. Et là, il aura toute sa place dans ce fil.


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Avril 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Si Fillon perd, il va se faire tuer par ses amis de LR, pas physiquement bien sûr mais politiquement. Et là, il aura toute sa place dans ce fil.



Va falloir agrandir le cimetière, car en face ils vont être nombreux à passer par dessus la balustrade !


----------



## Romuald (17 Avril 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> J'ai pas trouvé le nom du mort (de la morte) !


Elles sont plusieurs : mes illusions...


----------



## Gwen (18 Avril 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> J'ai pas trouvé le nom du mort (de la morte) !



Pareille. J'ai eu beau relire ce torchon, je n'ai rien trouvé, même symboliquement, qui puisse rappellera la mort. Peut être qu'il s'est tromper de fil et il serait bon de corriger l'erreur. Sinon, je ne vois pas et dans tous les cas je regrette d'avoir lu ce long texte qui ne m'a rien apporté à part de la frustration.


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Avril 2017)

Alain Gayet ***

Alain Gayet — Wikipédia

** *accessoirement grand-père de Julie


----------



## Gwen (23 Avril 2017)

Erin Moran. La Joanie de la série Happy Days. [emoji22]
http://www.lemonde.fr/disparitions/...uait-joanie-dans-happy-days_5115839_3382.html


----------



## Berthold (26 Avril 2017)

Jonathan Demme, réalisateur de Philadelphia, Le silence des agneaux,…


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Avril 2017)

Ueli Steck 

Ueli Steck — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mai 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Emma Morano
> 
> Mort à 117 ans de la doyenne de l'humanité



Record battu : Mort de «l'homme le plus vieux du monde»

Mbah Gotho — Wikipédia


----------



## Romuald (2 Mai 2017)

Jean de Maesmaker, dit Jidehem
​


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2017)

Ah Merd...


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Mai 2017)

C'est foutu pour les contrats…


----------



## Gwen (3 Mai 2017)

Pour en savoir plus sur ce monument du journal Spirou. 
Mon confrère Henri philippins lui a consacré un hommage sur BDzoom.com. 
http://bdzoom.com/114323/actualites/deces-de-jidehem…/


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mai 2017)

A. R. Penck

A. R. Penck — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mai 2017)

Victor Lanoux

Victor Lanoux — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mai 2017)

Timo Makinen

Timo Mäkinen — Wikipédia


----------



## dragao13 (5 Mai 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Victor Lanoux
> 
> Victor Lanoux — Wikipédia


Son personnage dans les démons de Jésus est une superbe parabole de la sensibilité ... 
Bonne route M. Lanoux


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mai 2017)

Robert Miles


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2017)

Michael Parks


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mai 2017)

Emmanuelle Bernheim

Emmanuèle Bernheim — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mai 2017)

Manuel Pradal

Décès du cinéaste français Manuel Pradal, réalisateur d'"Un crime"


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2017)




----------



## boninmi (13 Mai 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Manuel Pradal
> 
> Décès du cinéaste français Manuel Pradal, réalisateur d'"Un crime"


Il a été mon élève au Lycée d'Aubenas.


----------



## Gwen (13 Mai 2017)

Mince. Je vais justement à Aubenas à la fin du mois pour le festival BD. J'aurais une pensée pour lui à ce moment là. C'est inévitable.


----------



## Le docteur (16 Mai 2017)

Fred Hatfield, dit "Dr Squat", parce que docteur et parce que squat.
Le premier homme a passer la barre des 1000 lbs sous une barre de squat... à 45 ans.
Passer sous une barre de plus de 450 kg, il faut avoir les coucougnettes bien accrochées.
Mort dimanche à 75 ans.


----------



## dragao13 (16 Mai 2017)

Et tout ça sans tacher son slip ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mai 2017)

Chris Cornell

Chris Cornell — Wikipédia


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Mai 2017)

Hé le croque-mort du dessus, tu aurais au moins pu ajouter çà...


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mai 2017)

Stanley Greene

Stanley Greene — Wikipédia


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mai 2017)

Nicky Hayden


----------



## usurp (23 Mai 2017)

Roger Moore


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mai 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mai 2017)

RIP

https://giphy.com/gifs/fR0LzOq9l3iFO/html5


----------



## Le docteur (25 Mai 2017)

Ca fait bizarre, tout de même.
Mon premier James Bond (si j'en avais vu avant ça ne m'avait pas marqué) : "L'Espion qui m'aimait" au cinéma. Parce que j'avais fantasmé sur la Lotus Esprit aquatique. 
Un peu plus tard j'aurais sans doute davantage fantasmé sur Caroline Munro.


----------



## Gwen (26 Mai 2017)

Seron, adieux à ce grand homme. 

http://bdzoom.com/115343/actualites/pierre-seron-est-mort-jour-de-deuil-a-eslapion/


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mai 2017)

Laura Biagiotti


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mai 2017)

Zbigniew Brzezinski

Zbigniew Brzeziński — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mai 2017)

Jean-Marc Thibault

Jean-Marc Thibault — Wikipédia


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mai 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Jean-Marc Thibault
> 
> Jean-Marc Thibault — Wikipédia





J'adorais les émissions de Maritie et Gilbert Carpentier


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Mai 2017)

Manuel Noriega

Manuel Noriega — Wikipédia


----------



## usurp (30 Mai 2017)

gwen a dit:


> Seron, adieux à ce grand homme.
> 
> http://bdzoom.com/115343/actualites/pierre-seron-est-mort-jour-de-deuil-a-eslapion/




C'est hallucinant car je pensai à lui ce matin même, repensant au décès de Jidéhèm.....
Je me rappelle comme si c'était hier le jour ou j'ai eu mon premier "petits hommes": "le triangle du diable". J'avais flashé dessus en le voyant en vitrine lors de sa sortie et dès que j'ai eu assez d'argent de poche j'ai filé à la librairie l'acheter. Une série que j'adorai et qui m'a accompagné dans mon enfance.
Bien triste de toutes ces morts en ce moment.


----------



## bompi (31 Mai 2017)

usurp a dit:


> C'est hallucinant car je pensai à lui ce matin même, repensant au décès de Jidéhèm.....
> Je me rappelle comme si c'était hier le jour ou j'ai eu mon premier "petits hommes": "le triangle du diable". J'avais flashé dessus en le voyant en vitrine lors de sa sortie et dès que j'ai eu assez d'argent de poche j'ai filé à la librairie l'acheter. Une série que j'adorai et qui m'a accompagné dans mon enfance.
> Bien triste de toutes ces morts en ce moment.


Je lisais tant l'un (Sophie, Starter mais aussi le dynamique Ginger dans les cahiers de la fin des années 70) que l'autre (Petits Hommes) dans mon Spirou hebdomadaire... Le mardi était une bonne journée !


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Mai 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Manuel Noriega
> 
> Manuel Noriega — Wikipédia


Ce mec est passé très près d'une carrière de Rock-critique.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2017)

Molly Peters


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Juin 2017)

Adnan Khashoggi

Adnan Khashoggi — Wikipédia


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Adnan Khashoggi
> 
> Adnan Khashoggi — Wikipédia



J'en apprend avec toi


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Juin 2017)

Keiïchi Tahara

Keiichi Tahara — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Juin 2017)

Adam West 

Adam West — Wikipédia


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2017)

Glenne Headly


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2017)

Hervé Ghesquière


----------



## Berthold (14 Juin 2017)

Anita Pallenberg


----------



## Berthold (15 Juin 2017)

Frédérick Leboyer


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Juin 2017)

Christian Cabrol

Christian Cabrol — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Juin 2017)

Helmut Kohl

Helmut Kohl — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Juin 2017)

John Avildsen

John G. Avildsen — Wikipédia


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2017)

Maurice Mességué


----------



## Gwen (21 Juin 2017)

Albert Johnson (Prodigy)


----------



## boninmi (21 Juin 2017)

Berthold a dit:


> Frédérick Leboyer


Auteur de "Cette lumière d'où vient l'enfant" et "Pour une naissance sans violence". Il a accompagné la naissance de nos enfants.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juin 2017)

Véronique Robert


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Juin 2017)

Albéric Riveta

Barkhane : Une opération aéroportée tourne mal, avec un tué et plusieurs blessés parmi les parachutistes français


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Juin 2017)

Alain Sanderens 

Alain Senderens — Wikipédia


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2017)

Stéphane Paille


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Juin 2017)

Michael Nyqvist

Michael Nyqvist — Wikipédia


----------



## usurp (28 Juin 2017)

edit : oups, déjà évoqué plus haut par Jura39


----------



## usurp (28 Juin 2017)

Mickael Bond,
J'avais adoré gamin son ours Paddington


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Mickael Bond,
> J'avais adoré gamin son ours Paddington


Oui, moi aussi.


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Juin 2017)

Margaux Fragoso

Margaux Fragoso – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Juin 2017)

Pierre Combescot

Pierre Combescot — Wikipédia


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juin 2017)

Louis Nicollin

https://twitter.com/MontpellierHSC/status/880469100350275586


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Juin 2017)

Simone Weil

Simone Weil — Wikipédia


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juin 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Simone Weil
> 
> Simone Weil — Wikipédia



Heu. En 1943. Tu confonds.



Simone Veil - Wikipedia

Une grande dame s'en est allée.

http://www.lemonde.fr/disparitions/...-pour-les-droits-des-femmes_5153554_3382.html


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Juin 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Heu. En 1943. Tu confonds.
> Simone Veil - Wikipedia
> Une grande dame s'en est allée.
> http://www.lemonde.fr/disparitions/...-pour-les-droits-des-femmes_5153554_3382.html



Au moins un qui suit !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juin 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Simone Veil - Wikipedia
> 
> Une grande dame s'en est allée.
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/disparitions/...-pour-les-droits-des-femmes_5153554_3382.html



Je plussoie.


----------



## Gwen (30 Juin 2017)

@ MoonWalker
Heureusement que tu veilles


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Juillet 2017)

Paolo Villaggio

Paolo Villaggio — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Juillet 2017)

Pierre Henry


----------



## bompi (6 Juillet 2017)

Il devait encore donner des concerts prochainement ; il aura travaillé jusqu'au bout.
Ses concerts étaient toujours un moment spécial.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juillet 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Il devait encore donner des concerts prochainement ; il aura travaillé jusqu'au bout.
> Ses concerts étaient toujours un moment spécial.



Oui. L'envie vous y prenait subitement de vous enfuir écouter un album des Musclés.


Là, j'ai peur de mettre France Musique. Ces tarés fonctionnarisés sont capables de faire une journée hommage.


----------



## bompi (6 Juillet 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Oui. L'envie vous y prenait subitement de vous enfuir écouter un album des Musclés.
> 
> 
> Là, j'ai peur de mettre France Musique. Ces tarés fonctionnarisés sont capables de faire une journée hommage.


Ces fins connaisseurs de France Musique t'ont écouté (sympas !) et leur hommage à Pierre Henry commence dès aujourd'hui.
Veinard !


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juillet 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Ces fins connaisseurs de France Musique t'ont écouté (sympas !) et leur hommage à Pierre Henry commence dès aujourd'hui.
> Veinard !





S'attendre au pire. Ne jamais être déçu.


Il y a des mecs comme Dutilleux, tu voudrais qu'ils meurent deux fois (par rapport à la programmation de France Musique), mais d'autres tu te dis que ce n'est qu'un mauvais moment à passer.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (6 Juillet 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Oui. L'envie vous y prenait subitement de vous enfuir écouter un album des Musclés.



J'avais assisté à un de ses concerts à la Cite de la Musique il y a quelques années. C'était moins bien que ça :


----------



## Romuald (6 Juillet 2017)

à bompi et moon :
Comme disait l'autre, il y a le bon gout et celui des autres


----------



## bompi (6 Juillet 2017)

La fameuse Messe, c'est plutôt atypique dans ce qu'il a fait (et il a beaucoup produit). 
Donc ceux qui allaient à ses concerts pour écouter quelque chose comme Psyché Rock ne pouvaient qu'être surpris, voire déçus.



Romuald a dit:


> à bompi et moon :
> Comme disait l'autre, il y a le bon gout et celui des autres


Le goût des autres ne m'importe pas beaucoup. Mais comme je suis un gars attentionné, pour éviter de les déranger, j'écoute mes albums au casque.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juillet 2017)

Pour moi la musique concrète c'est du bruit qu'on veut croire intelligent parce qu'inintelligible.

Et tant pis si je passe pour un béotien aux yeux de ses thuriféraires.


Pour revenir dans le sujet :

Gilles Ménage

aka Les grandes oreilles de tonton.


----------



## Berthold (6 Juillet 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour moi la musique concrète c'est du bruit qu'on veut croire intelligent parce qu'inintelligible.
> 
> Et tant pis si je passe pour un béotien aux yeux de ses thuriféraires.


Je serai plus positif que toi : c'est de la musique de chercheur, qui par définition n'a pas vocation à être appréciée ; ce que ni les programmateurs de France Musique, ni les compositeurs eux-mêmes n'ont compris (ou eu envie de comprendre ). Ces compositeurs ont largement contribué à faire progresser le langage musical, de nombreux groupes de rock s'en sont saisi, par exemple Pink Floyd pour ne citer que les plus connus.

Par contre, se taper tout un concert de Pierre Henry, effectivement, faut avoir des facultés exceptionnelles… Je ne les ai pas…


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juillet 2017)

Berthold a dit:


> Je serai plus positif que toi : c'est de la musique de chercheur, qui par définition n'a pas vocation à être appréciée ; ce que ni les programmateurs de France Musique, ni les compositeurs eux-mêmes n'ont compris (ou eu envie de comprendre ). Ces compositeurs ont largement contribué à faire progresser le langage musical, de nombreux groupes de rock s'en sont saisi, par exemple Pink Floyd pour ne citer que les plus connus.
> 
> Par contre, se taper tout un concert de Pierre Henry, effectivement, faut avoir des facultés exceptionnelles… Je ne les ai pas…



C'est pas faux.


----------



## bompi (7 Juillet 2017)

Berthold a dit:


> Je serai plus positif que toi : c'est de la musique de chercheur, qui par définition n'a pas vocation à être appréciée ; ce que ni les programmateurs de France Musique, ni les compositeurs eux-mêmes n'ont compris (ou eu envie de comprendre ). Ces compositeurs ont largement contribué à faire progresser le langage musical, de nombreux groupes de rock s'en sont saisi, par exemple Pink Floyd pour ne citer que les plus connus.
> 
> Par contre, se taper tout un concert de Pierre Henry, effectivement, faut avoir des facultés exceptionnelles… Je ne les ai pas…


Ce n'est quand même pas _que_ de la recherche dénuée de toute sensibilité ou de plaisir esthétique, d'humour, de fantaisie comme de sérieux. La distance n'est pas si grande entre certaines pièces de Pierre Henry et des morceaux d'Aphex Twin_.
_
Je ne vois d'ailleurs aucune raison d'opposer frontalement ces divers aspects. C'est en tout cas prendre une position qui n'est pas celle de la plupart de ces compositeurs (en clair : ils ne font pas de la musique pour emmerder le monde mais parce que c'est comme ça). Et d'une manière générale on voit tous les compositeurs un peu importants s'efforcer de travailler les formes et les sons en fonction aussi des évolutions technologiques de leur temps.

Après, comme le dit Romuald, chacun ses goûts et ses jugements de valeurs : personne ne vous _demande_ d'écouter par exemple les productions du GRM et on ne peut _vraiment _pas dire qu'elles envahissent les ondes (une seule émission hebdomadaire de d'une heure de musique +/- électro acoustique sur France Musique : c'est dur, en effet).

Bon. J'entretiens un hors-sujet, ce qui est très vilain. Je m'en tiendrai là.


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Juillet 2017)

Nelsan Ellis


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juillet 2017)

Ludovic Chancel


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juillet 2017)

Nelsan Ellis


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Juillet 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Nelsan Ellis





Jura39 a dit:


> Nelsan Ellis



Déjà bu


----------



## peyret (9 Juillet 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Déjà bu


 .... le petit blanc du matin


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juillet 2017)

peyret a dit:


> .... le petit blanc du matin



Non le reste d'une bonne soirée


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Juillet 2017)

Robert Vigouroux


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juillet 2017)

Elsa Martinelli


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non le reste d'une bonne soirée



Tu parles. Tu as picolé en attendant le passage du tour de France.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juillet 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Tu parles. Tu as picolé en attendant le passage du tour de France.



Non non , j'ai juste bu le restant de cette gourde 



​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non non , j'ai juste bu le restant de cette gourde
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Pffff... Les produits dopants, c'est pour les coureurs, pas les spectateurs.


----------



## patlek (9 Juillet 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Pffff... Les produits dopants, c'est pour les coureurs, pas les spectateurs.



Mais si!!! Ensuite , il a encouragé les coureurs cyclistes en les suivant en courant sur les 162 Km restant.


----------



## Gwen (10 Juillet 2017)

Anton Nossik

http://www.lapresse.ca/techno/inter...-pionnier-de-linternet-russe-anton-nossik.php


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Juillet 2017)

Pierrette Bloch


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juillet 2017)

Jean-Michel Lambert

Trente-trois ans après Grégory, il meurt étouffé dans un sac plastique à défaut de l'être par les remords.


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Juillet 2017)

doublé !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juillet 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Jean-Michel Lambert
> 
> Trente-trois ans après Grégory, il meurt étouffé dans un sac plastique à défaut de l'être par les remords.


Un coupable sera t'il trouvé un jour !!


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juillet 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un coupable sera t'il trouvé un jour !!


À moins que le ou les coupables n'avouent et racontent ce qu'il s'est passé, je ne pense pas qu'on saura un jour la vérité dans cette histoire.

Tout a été biaisé au départ par une instruction bâclée et je ne crois pas que cela puisse être rattrapé aujourd'hui.

C'est encore le même cirque médiatique qu'à l'époque : hypothèses, dénonciations, inculpations, dénégations, emprisonnements pour faire craquer les différents protagonistes. Mais dès qu'on creuse un peu, on se rend compte que tout cela ne repose plus sur des scénarios montés par les enquêteurs que sur des éléments de preuve tangibles.

Avec les carnets du Juge Simon, ils en sont à faire parler les morts. Bientôt les tables tournantes.


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Juillet 2017)

Chuck Blazer (FIFA)


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juillet 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Chuck Blazer (FIFA)



Un amoureux des chats comme on en vît peu.

On l'appelait 10% mais c'était plutôt Chuck Blazer (FBI) ces derniers temps.

Aussi dit "la balance", dit "mouton noir", dit "treize à table".


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Juillet 2017)

Liu Xiaobo


----------



## boninmi (14 Juillet 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Liu Xiaobo


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juillet 2017)

Maryam Mirzakhani


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juillet 2017)

Un repris de justice chinois meurt… so what ? Y'a pas de quoi secouer l'OMC.


TimeCapsule a dit:


> Maryam Mirzakhani


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2017)

Anne Golon


----------



## Gwen (17 Juillet 2017)

George Romero
http://www.lapresse.ca/cinema/201707/16/01-5116653-le-pere-des-films-de-zombies-est-decede.php


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Juillet 2017)

Martin Landau


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Martin Landau


----------



## Gwen (19 Juillet 2017)

Max Gallo


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2017)

gwen a dit:


> Max Gallot


Max Gallo


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Juillet 2017)

loustic a dit:


> Max Gallo


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2017)

gwen a dit:


> Max Gallot


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juillet 2017)

Claude Rich. 





​


----------



## usurp (21 Juillet 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Claude Rich.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (21 Juillet 2017)

J'ai toujours trouvé cet acteur insupportablement cabotin et inutile


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juillet 2017)

hb222222 a dit:


> J'ai toujours trouvé cet acteur insupportablement cabotin et inutile


Oh non.

Il avait une palette de jeu très étendue. Regarde ses rôles.

Pour moi, il reste à jamais le docteur du Crabe-tambour. Et puis "Antoine", bien sûr, avec ses répliques cultes.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (21 Juillet 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Oh non.
> 
> Il avait une palette de jeu très étendue. Regarde ses rôles.
> 
> Pour moi, il reste à jamais le docteur du Crabe-tambour. Et puis "Antoine", bien sûr, avec ses répliques cultes.



Je n'ai toujours pas vu le Crabe-Tambour.
J'ai du le prendre en grippe un jour Rich, et après c'est devenu physique je pense, sa voix aussi.


----------



## usurp (21 Juillet 2017)

hb222222 a dit:


> J'ai toujours trouvé cet acteur insupportablement cabotin et inutile



Ce devait être son air "aristocrate". 
Perso je le trouvais excellent, avec, comme le dit moonwalker une palette très vaste. Et pas con en plus. J'aurai aimé le voir au théâtre. C'est trop tard. Comme quoi il ne faut pas procrastiner. Surtout, l'âge avançant, ces monstres disparaissent les uns après les autres.  Car pour moi il faisait parti des grands acteurs français. En regardant l'extrait posté par Juju, je me demandais combien d'acteur de ce film excellent était encore parmi nous. 
Et la relève..... je n'en vois pas dont on se rappellera dans 50 ans (enfin dans 50 ans ça m’étonnerais que je me pose la moindre question)

-usurp-


----------



## Romuald (21 Juillet 2017)

usurp a dit:


> J'aurai aimé le voir au théâtre.


Vu dans 'le souper'. Inoubliable Talleyrand - j'imagine parfaitement le diable boiteux parlant avec ce ton sucré, tout comme Fouché parlant plus directement, pour être poli, comme le tout aussi inoubliable Claude Brasseur. Un immense moment.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juillet 2017)

hb222222 a dit:


> Je n'ai toujours pas vu le Crabe-Tambour.


Prends le temps un jour. Un beau film sur les hommes, l'honneur et le devoir.


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Juillet 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Prends le temps un jour. Un beau film sur les hommes, l'honneur et le devoir.



Pour employer de tels arguments, on voit que tu n'es pas un perdreau de l'année !

Entièrement d'accord !


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Juillet 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Prends le temps un jour. Un beau film sur les hommes, l'honneur et le devoir.



La redif hommage ce sera ça, le Crabe-tambour ou, comme c'est l'été, les tontons...


----------



## usurp (21 Juillet 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La redif hommage ce sera ça, le Crabe-tambour.....



Ils l'ont rediffusé il y a pas longtemps, donc à mon avis c'est rappé....


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2017)

John Heard


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Juillet 2017)

Anne Dufourmantelle


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Juillet 2017)

Michel Durafour


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Juillet 2017)

John Morris


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2017)

Jeanne Moreau


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2017)

Jean-Claude Bouillon





 ​


----------



## patlek (31 Juillet 2017)

C' est l' hétacombe!!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Juillet 2017)

Sam Shepard


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2017)

Jérôme Golmard


----------



## Madalvée (2 Août 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Jérôme Golmard



Yes le keum est dead.


----------



## patlek (3 Août 2017)

Madalvée a dit:


> Yes le keum est dead.



C' est pour çà qu'il faut que tu kiffe ta life pendant que tu es encore on earth; après c' est too late.


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Août 2017)

Robert Hardy — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Août 2017)

Ángel Nieto — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Août 2017)

Nicole Bricq

Nicole Bricq — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Août 2017)

Christian Millau


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Août 2017)

Gonzague Saint Bris


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Août 2017)

Glen Campbell


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Août 2017)

Yisrael Kristal


----------



## boninmi (17 Août 2017)

*Fadwa Suleimane*


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2017)

Colin Meads


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Août 2017)

Jerry Lewis


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Jerry Lewis



Merde


----------



## patlek (20 Août 2017)




----------



## Gwen (22 Août 2017)

*Michel Plessix*

Dessinateur de BD ( Julien Boisvert,  Le vent dans les Saules)

Une crise cardiaque à 57 ans.. Triste


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Août 2017)

Brian Aldiss


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Août 2017)

Oh ! Plus jeune, j'ai lu la trilogie Helliconia, j'en ai encore la sensation...


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Août 2017)

John Abercrombie


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Août 2017)

Alain Berberian

https://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alain_Berberian


----------



## Gwen (27 Août 2017)

Tobe Hooper. 
http://people.bfmtv.com/cinema/tobe...conneuse-et-poltergeist-est-mort-1243397.html

Une partie de mon enfance avec ses films angoissant à souhait.


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Août 2017)

Mireille Darc

Mireille Darc — Wikipédia


----------



## Powerdom (28 Août 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2017)




----------



## Gwen (28 Août 2017)

Vincent Lemoine alias Twistos, Fondateur du groupe Elmer food beat.

Elmerfoodbeat.com


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Août 2017)

Janine Charrat


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Septembre 2017)

Richard Anderson


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Septembre 2017)

Walter Becker (Steely Dan) ...


----------



## Gwen (4 Septembre 2017)

Philippe Diemunsch


----------



## Gwen (4 Septembre 2017)

*John Ashbery*


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Septembre 2017)

Pierre Bergé


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2017)

Edouard Valette


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2017)

Troy Gentry


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2017)

Jacques Truphémus


----------



## Gwen (10 Septembre 2017)

l'artiste Tex Lecor. 

http://www.lapresse.ca/arts/nouvelles/201709/09/01-5131803-tex-lecor-seteint-a-lage-de-84-ans.php


----------



## usurp (15 Septembre 2017)

Après 20 ans et beaucoup de découvertes, Cassini va nous quitter

-usurp-


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Septembre 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Après 20 ans et beaucoup de découvertes, Cassini va nous quitter
> 
> -usurp-


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Septembre 2017)

Harry Dean Stanton


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Septembre 2017)

Colonel Fred Moore, compagnon de la libération.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Septembre 2017)

Paul Wermus

Paul Wermus — Wikipédia


----------



## Romuald (19 Septembre 2017)

Stanislav Petrov

J'ignorai son existence, et son histoire. Mais on dirait bien que c'est grâce à lui que vous et moi sommes encore en vie, ou pour les plus jeunes avez eu la chance de naitre.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Septembre 2017)

Jake LaMotta (Raging Bull)


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Septembre 2017)

Liliane Bettencourt

Liliane Bettencourt — Wikipédia


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Septembre 2017)

Une des meilleure que j'ai pu lire :
R.I.B. Liliane Bettancourt la milliardaire la plus malheureuse du monde


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Septembre 2017)

Gisèle Casadesus


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Septembre 2017)

Eman Ahmed Abd El Aty

Décès de l'Egyptienne qui pesait 500 kg


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Septembre 2017)

Gérard Palaprat

Gérard Palaprat — Wikipédia


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Gérard Palaprat
> 
> Gérard Palaprat — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Septembre 2017)

Robert Delpire

Robert Delpire — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Septembre 2017)

Hugh Hefner 

Hugh Hefner — Wikipédia


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Septembre 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Hugh Hefner
> Hugh Hefner — Wikipédia



 ... Hommage personnel à Hugh Hefner qui m'a appris à lire d'une seule main ! ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Octobre 2017)

Edmond Maire

Edmond Maire — Wikipédia


----------



## usurp (2 Octobre 2017)

Anne Bert
Elle est parti quand elle le voulait mais a du s'exiler pour le faire. 
Car en France, ce beau pays de la Liberté, de l’Égalité, de la Fraternité, on a pas le droit de mourir quand et comme on le veut. Même condamné.
Repose en paix


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Octobre 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Anne Bert
> Elle est parti quand elle le voulait mais a du s'exiler pour le faire.
> Car en France, ce beau pays de la Liberté, de l’Égalité, de la Fraternité, on a pas le droit de mourir quand et comme on le veut. Même condamné.
> Repose en paix



Inexact : en France, tu as la liberté de sauter d'un pont, du sixième étage, du haut d'une falaise. 
C'est pris en compte par les assurances concernées.
Par contre, il est difficile de vouloir impliquer le corps médical qui, tu ne l'ignores pas, a prêté un certain serment...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Octobre 2017)

Pour une discussion approfondie sur le sujet, un fil existe déjà : https://forums.macg.co/threads/euthanasie-quen-pensez-vous.485824/.


----------



## usurp (2 Octobre 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Inexact : en France, tu as la liberté de sauter d'un pont, du sixième étage, du haut d'une falaise.
> C'est pris en compte par les assurances concernées.
> Par contre, il est difficile de vouloir impliquer le corps médical qui, tu ne l'ignores pas, a prêté un certain serment...



Oui, tu as raison. J'aurai du préciser "mourir dignement".
Quand au serment évoqué........Je crois qu'il n'existe plus que pour folklore, malheureusement.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2017)

Tom Petty


----------



## Berthold (3 Octobre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tom Petty


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Octobre 2017)

Berthold a dit:


>



Je ne connaissais pas cet artiste mais cette chanson me dit quelque chose. N'y aurait-il pas eu de reprise par d'autres artistes ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2017)

Michel Jouvet


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Octobre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tom Petty


Encore un Wilbury qui s'en va. 

Ne restent plus qu'Otis et l'increvable Lucky.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Octobre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Michel Jouvet



Découvreur du sommeil paradoxal, il va désormais pouvoir apprécier le sommeil éternel.


----------



## Berthold (3 Octobre 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Je ne connaissais pas cet artiste mais cette chanson me dit quelque chose. N'y aurait-il pas eu de reprise par d'autres artistes ?


Pas que je sache, mais elle a eu son heure de grande (radio)diffusion dans les années 90, tu l'as certainement déjà entendue même sans y prêter attention.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Octobre 2017)

Berthold a dit:


> Pas que je sache, mais elle a eu son heure de grande (radio)diffusion dans les années 90, tu l'as certainement déjà entendue même sans y prêter attention.



Sans doute.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Octobre 2017)

*Anne Wiazemsky*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Octobre 2017)

Jean Rochefort

http://www.20minutes.fr/culture/1880435-20171009-jean-rochefort-mort


----------



## usurp (9 Octobre 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Jean Rochefort


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2017)




----------



## Moonwalker (9 Octobre 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Octobre 2017)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Octobre 2017)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Octobre 2017)

Mort du dessinateur de presse Henri Morez - Le Figaro


----------



## usurp (19 Octobre 2017)

Danielle Darrieux


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2017)




----------



## Le docteur (20 Octobre 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Oui, tu as raison. J'aurai du préciser "mourir dignement".
> Quand au serment évoqué........Je crois qu'il n'existe plus que pour folklore, malheureusement.



Celui qui dit « tu soigneras l’indigent gratuitement » ?


----------



## usurp (20 Octobre 2017)

Le docteur a dit:


> Celui qui dit « tu soigneras l’indigent gratuitement » ?



"Je donnerai mes soins à l'indigent et à quiconque me le demandera. Je ne me laisserai pas influencer par la soif du gain ou la recherche de la gloire"
Je te l'accorde, un peu anachronique

Ça me rappelle une anecdote. Lorsque j'allais voir mon médecin, à la retraite maintenant, j'oubliais souvent de le payer, vu qu'on finissait généralement par un peu de papotage sur la famille et autres. Je repassais donc pour le payer. Un jour je lui dis de m'y faire penser. Il me répond, sérieusement,  "un médecin n'a pas à réclamer de l'argent, c'est au patient de le payer s'il peut...." et m'évoque ce fameux serment. Je suis resté sur le cul.

-usurp-


----------



## Le docteur (21 Octobre 2017)

Le mien n'allais pas jusque là, mais me disait : "oui bon ! je ne vous aurais pas poursuivi  non plus". Par contre, un jour où je me posais la même question pour son collègue il a rigolé et m'a dit "ça m'étonnerait ! Avec lui vous seriez déjà au courant".

Mais ton exemple, c'est beau.


----------



## Le docteur (21 Octobre 2017)

Maintenant, dans _Voyage au bout de la nuit _on voit qu'il ne faut pas toujours être trop gentil avec ses patients.


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Octobre 2017)

Louis Viannet
http://www.lepoint.fr/societe/louis...-de-la-cgt-est-mort-22-10-2017-2166462_23.php


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Octobre 2017)

George Young


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2017)

Philippe Vecchi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2017)

Fats Domino


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Octobre 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Fats Domino


----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2017)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Octobre 2017)

Jacques Sauvageot


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Octobre 2017)

Didier Motchane


----------



## Lio70 (29 Octobre 2017)

Le docteur a dit:


> Maintenant, dans _Voyage au bout de la nuit _on voit qu'il ne faut pas toujours être trop gentil avec ses patients.


Je réagis un peu tard, et ce n'est pas le sujet du fil, mais je me rappelle ce passage amusant chez Céline. C'est dans _D'un chateau l'autre_. Il se lamente sur sa condition de médecin aux prises avec les patients se croyant tout permis (selon lui) depuis qu'ils bénéficient d'une assurance sociale, et il écrit "_Je voudrais voir Louis XIV face à un assuré social, si l'Etat c'est lui._"


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2017)

John Hillerman


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Novembre 2017)

Jack Ralite


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Novembre 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Jack Ralite


Un des quatre ministres communistes de Mitterand qui avaient fait trembler les États-Unis… de peur puis de rire.

Il est mort PCF contrairement à ses trois collègues. Rigout qui a apostasié en 1990 est mort en 2014. Restent donc encore Fiterman et Le Pors qui ne sont plus communistes depuis belle lurette.


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Novembre 2017)

Marcel Imsand


----------



## Jura39 (14 Novembre 2017)

David Poisson


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Novembre 2017)

Françoise Héritier — Wikipédia


----------



## Romuald (15 Novembre 2017)

Passé inaperçu (même aux yeux du croque-mort autoproclamé de macgé )

Michel Chapuis


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Novembre 2017)

Robert Hirsch, grand maître de l'art théâtral, est mort à l’âge de 92 ans 

​


----------



## Jura39 (16 Novembre 2017)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Novembre 2017)

Salvatore «Toto» Riina, surnommé «La Belva»

Toto Riina — Wikipédia


----------



## Jura39 (17 Novembre 2017)

Henry Kam


----------



## aCLR (17 Novembre 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> Passé inaperçu (même aux yeux du croque-mort autoproclamé de macgé )


c0rentin ??


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Novembre 2017)

Azzedine Alaïa

Azzedine Alaïa — Wikipédia


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Novembre 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> c0rentin ??



TimeCapsule !


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Novembre 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Azzedine Alaïa
> 
> Azzedine Alaïa — Wikipédia


Encore un esprit original qui s'en est allé.


----------



## Powerdom (18 Novembre 2017)

AC/DC annonce la disparition de son co-fondateur Malcolm Young


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Novembre 2017)

#@% !!! Ma jeunesse qui fout son camp.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> #@% !!! Ma jeunesse qui fout son camp.



La mienne aussi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2017)

La mienne s’est barrée même sans décès de personne connue.


----------



## boninmi (19 Novembre 2017)

AC/DC, c'était plutôt la jeunesse de mes enfants.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Novembre 2017)

boninmi a dit:


> AC/DC, c'était plutôt la jeunesse de mes enfants.



La jeunesse de tes enfants , c'est aussi la tienne


----------



## boninmi (19 Novembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> La jeunesse de tes enfants , c'est aussi la tienne


Disons que ça commençait à être une jeunesse un peu avancée  : je ne connais à peu près rien du répertoire d'AC/DC .


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Novembre 2017)

Charles Manson

Charles Manson — Wikipédia


----------



## gKatarn (20 Novembre 2017)

Powerdom a dit:


> AC/DC annonce la disparition de son co-fondateur Malcolm Young



RIP Malcom


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Novembre 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Charles Manson
> 
> Charles Manson — Wikipédia



Bon séjour en enfer.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Novembre 2017)

Jana Novotna

Jana Novotná — Wikipédia


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Novembre 2017)

Jean Anglade


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2017)




----------



## patlek (23 Novembre 2017)

"Jean Anglade. Mort mercredi à l'âge de 102 ans'

Quand meme. 

(J' ai un moment confondu avec "Jean Luc Anglade" Nom répertorié dans mon cerveau : case: 124587962145635741324 étagère: 24587 Fichier lié à:  37,2 le matin; Béatrice Dalle; alors que "Jean Anglade" n' était pas répertorié dans mon cerveau.)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Novembre 2017)

patlek a dit:


> "Jean Anglade. Mort mercredi à l'âge de 102 ans'
> 
> Quand meme.
> 
> (J' ai un moment confondu avec "Jean Luc Anglade" Nom répertorié dans mon cerveau : case: 124587962145635741324 étagère: 24587 Fichier lié à:  37,2 le matin; Béatrice Dalle; alors que "Jean Anglade" n' était pas répertorié dans mon cerveau.)



C’est Jean-Hugues Anglade et non Jean-Luc Anglade.


----------



## patlek (23 Novembre 2017)

C' est mal rangé dans mon cerveau!!

C' est le bordel!!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Décembre 2017)

Patrick Henry


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Décembre 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Patrick Henry


Enfin !


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Décembre 2017)

Jean d’Ormesson


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Décembre 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Jean d’Ormesson


----------



## usurp (5 Décembre 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Décembre 2017)

Faut quand même pas exagérer :


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Décembre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Faut quand même pas exagérer :



"verba volent sctipta manent"


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Décembre 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> "verba volent sctipta manent"


Et les aigris restent.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Décembre 2017)

@jeanjd63 : Qu’est-ce que tu viens la ramener avec cette vieille carne stalinienne ? L'hypocrite donneur de leçons, faux sage planqué dans son Vivarais, assis sur son pécule de la Sacem, il se drapait bien au chaud de cette société qu’il attaquait du bout des lèvres.

Cette chanson est une honte. Elle place bien le personnage du compositeur et ses thuriféraires.

Attaqué par Ferrat ? C’est signe qu’on est du bon côté, pas celui du goulag, pas celui des camp de prisonniers du Viet-Minh, des charniers de Pol-Pot, des chars soviétiques dans Budapest ou dans Prague. Le côté du type avec son sac plastique sur la place Tien-am men, le côté de Jan Palach.

Le « sang sur les mains » ? Mais le cadavre pourri de Ferrat en est sans doute encore recouvert pour des siècles, comme il l’a été de la tête aux pieds tout au long de sa vie de méprisable héraut du PCF.


À la lâcheté de la chanson qui va jusqu’à assimiler monsieur d’Ormesson aux antisémites nazis, diffamation incroyable quand on a lu son œuvre, s’ajoute la bassesse de @jeanjd63 qui ose la poster ici, à ce moment. C’est minable, comme toi.


Monsieur d’Ormesson, un vrai écrivain, s’est sans doute parfois trompé, comme nous tous, mais lui se battait pour la liberté et la démocratie, la vraie, pas celle des assassins de l’Est, les amis de Ferrat.




TimeCapsule a dit:


> Jean d’Ormesson



C’est un grand monsieur qui s’en est allé.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Décembre 2017)

Tiens la vieille garde qui monte au front (populaire ou ...) .


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Décembre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tiens la vieille garde qui monte au front (populaire ou ...) .


Ça ne risque pas de t’arriver.

Pour monter au front, il faut du courage.

Toi, tu te planques derrière un cadavre.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Décembre 2017)

Pour information, voici la phrase de Jean d’Ormesson qui lui valut l’ire du chantre français de Staline :
« Seulement sur tous les excès et sur toutes les bavures soufflait encore un air de liberté. Une liberté viciée, sans doute, mais une liberté. » Jean d'Ormesson, Le Figaro, 2 mai 1975
Il y commentait la chute de Saigon survenue le 30 avril précédant dans un éditorial prophétique des horreurs à venir.

Les Boat-people lui ont rapidement donné raison. Monsieur Ferrat ne chantait plus.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Décembre 2017)

*L'ancien roi Michel de Roumanie est mort*

Ferrat ne devait pas compter au nombre de ses groupies !


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Décembre 2017)

La première chronique de Jean d'Ormesson publiée dans Le Figaro en 1969

M’enfin, JJSS, aujourd’hui, ça ne parle plus à grand monde.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2017)




----------



## aCLR (5 Décembre 2017)

Bon maintenant ça suffit de lancer des regards vers les cieux ⸮


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Décembre 2017)

Johnny Halliday


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Décembre 2017)

Heureusement qu'il n'est pas mort hier.


----------



## Romuald (6 Décembre 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Johnny Halliday


Qui ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Décembre 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> Qui ?



Kate !


----------



## Berthold (6 Décembre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Heureusement qu'il n'est pas mort hier.


C'est marrant, exactement ce que m'a dit un copain :

« D'Ormesson a eu le nez creux, à un jour près on n'aurait jamais su qu'il était mort. »


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Décembre 2017)

Berthold a dit:


> C'est marrant, exactement ce que m'a dit un copain :
> 
> « D'Ormesson a eu le nez creux, à un jour près on n'aurait jamais su qu'il était mort. »


Ça fait beaucoup de pertes pour la culture en deux jours.
Tout ça cumulé avec un froid persistant!!!
La vie n'est pas un long fleuve tranquille.

Aller un ça mérite bien un 2ème fromage :


----------



## aCLR (6 Décembre 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Johnny Halliday


J'entame direct une grève des médias !

À dans huit jours !


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> J'entame direct une grève des médias !
> 
> À dans huit jours !


Cela fait de nombreuses années que j'ai entamé cette grève : c'est très bénéfique pour les nerfs. 
Là, vu qu'on va avoir un déluge de niaiserie et un torrent de musique du défunt, je vais devoir augmenter le périmètre de sécurité auditive. Avec le défunt d'hier, c'est quand même plus simple parce que, au moins, chanter n'était pas son occupation favorite.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Décembre 2017)

Pas fan, mais respect pour ceux qui l'admiraient et qui le pleurent aujourd'hui, et respect pour sa carrière ! ... 

Enfin, pour faire plaisir à aCLR et à bompi ... ... une des seules chansons de Johnny que j'ai écoutée en boucle il y a longtemps !






​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Décembre 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> J'entame direct une grève des médias !
> 
> À dans huit jours !



Huit jours ? 15 jours me semble plus adapté à la situation.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Johnny Halliday


----------



## patlek (6 Décembre 2017)

C'est la fin d' une époque.

(Mais c' est tout le temps, la fin d'une époque.)


----------



## pouppinou (6 Décembre 2017)

Une Légende immortelle est morte de son vivant.
(Phrase à la Johnny qui tient sa profondeur à sa deuxième lecture)





PS : En 48h la France vient de perdre deux de ses plus grands phares dans ces temps de brouillard.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Décembre 2017)

pouppinou a dit:


> Une Légende immortelle est morte de son vivant.
> (Phrase à la Johnny qui tient sa profondeur à sa deuxième lecture)
> 
> 
> ...


Heureusement que Macron est là pour tenir la bougie.


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2017)

pouppinou a dit:


> Une Légende immortelle est morte de son vivant.
> (Phrase à la Johnny qui tient sa profondeur à sa deuxième lecture)
> 
> 
> ...


Personnellement, j'utilise d'autres luminaires très efficaces. 

De toute façon, cela fait partie de ces poncifs assénés à chaque disparition d'une célébrité : le dernier des géants etc.
À la disparition suivante on se rend compte qu'un autre géant (ou une géante) se mussait derrière, mais qu'on n'y pensait pas, tout à notre chagrin.


----------



## r e m y (6 Décembre 2017)

C'est quand même le deuxième immortel à mourir en deux jours... ☹️


----------



## macomaniac (6 Décembre 2017)

bompi a dit:


> on se rend compte qu'un autre géant (ou une géante) se mussait derrière,


Selon Schopenhauer > la société est faite de géants tapis dans des niches et de nains hypertrophiés. On ne sait jamais à quoi on a affaire mais la réserve des hénaurmes est inépuisable.  ​


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est quand même le deuxième immortel à mourir en deux jours... ☹️


Johnny était à l'Académie Française ? 


macomaniac a dit:


> Selon Schopenhauer > la société est faite de géants tapis dans des niches et de nains hypertrophiés. On ne sait jamais à quoi on a affaire mais la réserve des hénaurmes est inépuisable.  ​


Dans quelle catégorie ranger le petit Arthur, tout est là... (j'ai ma petite idée).


----------



## pouppinou (6 Décembre 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Personnellement, j'utilise d'autres luminaires très efficaces.
> De toute façon, cela fait partie de ces poncifs assénés à chaque disparition d'une célébrité : le dernier des géants etc.
> À la disparition suivante on se rend compte qu'un autre géant (ou une géante) se mussait derrière, mais qu'on n'y pensait pas, tout à notre chagrin.


Chacun ses repères. Mais je pense ne pas être seul à avoir ce repère, peut-être es-tu d'une autre génération. Et encore il dépassait très largement les générations. Pour être un modérateur de _Mac*Génération*_ tu es pourtant très bien placé pour avoir l'intelligence de comprendre mes propos.
Le fait d'être "immortel" n'est pas un concept réservé aux académiciens, même si celui-ci est convenu dans le langage.
Chacun ses "immortels", chacun son panthéon et à chaque époque ses Dieux.
Si j'interviens dans ce thread ce n'est pas pour perdre mon temps à faire des poncifs. Ce que je dis est ma vérité, je ne suis pas un journaliste ou homme politique ou tout autre "poncificateur".
Alors merci de respecter une certaine sensibilité et de ne pas blesser les gens qui viennent témoigner et partager une certaine émotion.


----------



## patlek (6 Décembre 2017)

bompi a dit:


> vu qu'on va avoir un déluge de niaiserie et un torrent de musique du défun



Personnellement, si ils pouvaient (re)passer le film avec Fabrice Luchini "Jean Philippe" de titre , il me semble (Pitch: Luchini est un fan absolu de johnny; il se fait taper dessus, et se réveille dans un monde ou personne ne connait Johnny Hallyday, un cauchemar pour luchini)
Et bien, je reverrais ce film amusant avec plaisir.


----------



## Romuald (6 Décembre 2017)

pouppinou a dit:


> Le fait d'être "immortel" n'est pas un concept réservé aux académiciens


Ni le second degré aux modérateurs


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Décembre 2017)

pouppinou a dit:


> Alors merci de respecter une certaine sensibilité et de ne pas blesser les gens qui viennent témoigner et partager une certaine émotion.



N'oublions pas non plus que dans certains milieux intellectuels "bienséants et bien pensants", avouer que l'on apprécie quelques chansons de Johnny Hallyday est un signe avéré de beaufitude, si ce n'est une tare inexcusable qui vous exclut d'office de la "bonne" société ! 

Pour ces gens, soit on pète dans la soie, soit il faut s'abstenir de péter ... Moi, j'ai décidé de péter "tout court" !


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Décembre 2017)




----------



## boninmi (6 Décembre 2017)




----------



## aCLR (6 Décembre 2017)

pouppinou a dit:


> Pour être un modérateur de _Mac*Génération*_ tu es pourtant très bien placé pour avoir l'intelligence de comprendre mes propos.


Quand redescendu le chagrin sera, ma remarque tu reliras.

Tu t'emballes poupou.
T'es r'gonflé comme un soufflet.
Tu t'emballes pouppinou.
Ça méritait bien un couplet.



Si tu veux te recueillir sans être importuné par les voix discordantes, vas sur le site, la page FB ou le hashtag qui va bien. Ici, au Bar, il ne faut pas t'attendre à ce que tout un chacun partage ton émotion.
Ici, on compatit ou on pique !


----------



## pouppinou (6 Décembre 2017)

*Je laisse la parole aux artistes...*


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2017)

En l'espèce, j'avais à l'esprit ce qui s'écrit après (par exemple) le décès d'un grand pianiste, genre Horowitz (1989). Puis vient le tour de Rudolf Serkin (1991) et rebelote. C'est quelque chose qu'on lit beaucoup pour la musique.

Quant à l'immortalité... L'Académie Française semble immortelle (enfin, elle dure), bien davantage que ses membres dont l'écrasante majorité est oubliée. Johnny devrait être pleuré plus longtemps que d'Ormesson.


Ce qui serait un peu original, c'est que soient diffusés Détective ou Vengeance, qui sont un peu atypiques dans sa filmographie.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Décembre 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Johnny devrait être pleuré plus longtemps que d'Ormesson.



Quoique tu en dises, les larmes sèchent infiniment plus vite que l'encre des bouquins... 

Pas pleuré par Bercy qui voit disparaître union client : Ah que France Culture il aime pas Johnny Hallyday !


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Décembre 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Quoique tu en dises, les larmes sèchent infiniment plus vite que l'encre des bouquins...
> 
> Pas pleuré par Bercy qui voit disparaître union client : Ah que France Culture il aime pas Johnny Hallyday !



Je n’ai jamais été grand fan de Johnny Hallyday et de ses concerts sponsorisés par les collectivités locales, mais enfin, il n’en demeure pas moins qu’il fut pendant plus de cinquante ans une figure majeure de la scène populaire française. Il est associé à bon nombres de souvenirs.

Par exemple, je me souviens de mon grand-père qui ne pouvait pas le supporter et moi, jeune ado, qui lui imposait son concert retransmis à la TV. 

Un bon concert d’ailleurs. Quoiqu’on pense de l’homme et de son business, c'était une vraie bête de scène.


Maintenant, il ne s’agit là que du billet « économique » de France Culture. Ils en ont parlé bien autrement par ailleurs :
https://www.franceculture.fr/emissi...ion/mort-de-johnny-hallyday-souvenir-souvenir

Tout de même, 57 ans de carrière !


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Décembre 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Ce qui serait un peu original, c'est que soient diffusés Détective ou Vengeance, qui sont un peu atypiques dans sa filmographie.



J’aimerais bien une redifusion de Terminus.


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Décembre 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J’aimerais bien une redifusion de Terminus.



Moi aussi ! 



bompi a dit:


> En l'espèce, j'avais à l'esprit ce qui s'écrit après (par exemple) le décès d'un grand pianiste, genre Horowitz (1989). Puis vient le tour de Rudolf Serkin (1991) et rebelote. C'est quelque chose qu'on lit beaucoup pour la musique.
> 
> Quant à l'immortalité... L'Académie Française semble immortelle (enfin, elle dure), bien davantage que ses membres dont l'écrasante majorité est oubliée. Johnny devrait être pleuré plus longtemps que d'Ormesson.
> 
> ...



Hier, je venais justement de revoir avec un grand plaisir Vengeance lorsque j'ai decouvert ton post.  
Je vais bientôt revoir *Specialists* (aka Le Spécialiste) , improbable western spaghetti dans lequel Hallyday joue le rôle principal...  

J'ai apprécié certaines de ces chansons, sans avoir pourtant jamais avoir été vraiment fan.
Je me suis toujours davantage intéressé à sa carrière d'acteur, qui m'inspire un mélange de respect et d'étonnement. 
Respect pour son jeu d'acteur plus qu'honorable et pour son impressionnante présence physique. 
Et un étonnement jamais démenti quant à l'éclectisme de ses choix de films (plus quelques apparitions dans des séries télé).
Films musicaux, films d'auteurs, films d'aventure, un western spaghetti, un film de science-fiction post-apocalyptique, un polar asiatique violent et stylisé... Et j'en oublie sans doute...

Et d'après les extraits de ses concerts que j'ai pu voir à la télé, son jeu scénique tenait au moins autant du jeu d'acteur que de la performance de chanteur... 

Mais il n'était pas mauvais chanteur non plus, ceci dit.


----------



## pouppinou (7 Décembre 2017)

*HOMMAGE*
La vie est un peu moins Rock'N Roll et Amour aujourd'hui...
_(J+1 de la Légende)_






Réglez bien vos équalizer ...
... montez les bass et ...
... mettez le volume à fond.​


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Décembre 2017)

pouppinou a dit:


> *HOMMAGE*
> La vie est un peu moins Rock'N Roll et Amour aujourd'hui...
> _(J+1 de la Légende)_
> 
> ...



L'une des plus récentes et clairement l'une de mes préférées.


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Décembre 2017)

Je lance les pronostiques pour le prochain...
Moi je dis Jacques Chirac


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Décembre 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je lance les pronostiques pour le prochain...
> Moi je dis Jacques Chirac



J'ai la réponse, un décès survenu vers 18:14' 

Ton orthographe : "_*pronostics*_"


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Décembre 2017)

*« Si j’avais su que t’étais fan de Johnny Hallyday, jamais je ne t’aurais embauché… » *


----------



## pouppinou (8 Décembre 2017)

L'Hommage à Jean d'Ormesson par la République Française a été je pense à la hauteur de l'Homme notamment par le discours du président Macron qui fût digne de l'Immortel.

Et voici ce qu'est un Immortel (entre autres) :

L'amour est un plaisir, 1956.
Du côté de chez Jean, 1959.
Un amour pour rien, 1960.
Au revoir et merci, 1966.
Les Illusions de la mer, 1968.
La Gloire de l'Empire, 1971.
Au plaisir de Dieu, 1974.
Le Vagabond qui passe sous une ombrelle trouée, 1978.
Dieu, sa vie, son œuvre, 1981.
Mon dernier rêve sera pour vous, 1982.
Jean qui grogne et Jean qui rit, 1984.
Le Vent du soir, 1985.
Tous les hommes en sont fous, 1986.
Le Bonheur à San Miniato, 1987.
Album de la Pléiade Chateaubriand, 1988.
Garçon de quoi écrire, 1989.
Histoire du Juif errant, 1990.
Tant que vous penserez à moi, 1992.
La Fureur de lire la presse, 1992.
La Douane de mer, 1994.
Presque rien sur presque tout, 1995.
Casimir mène la grande vie, 1997.
Une autre histoire de la littérature française, 1997-1998.
Le Rapport Gabriel, 1999.
Voyez comme on danse, 2001.
C'était bien, 2003.
Et toi mon cœur pourquoi bats-tu, 2003.
Une fête en larmes, 2005.
La Création du monde, 2006.
La vie ne suffit pas : Œuvres choisies, 2007.
Odeur du temps, 2007.
Qu'ai-je donc fait, 2008.
L'Enfant qui attendait un train, 2009.
Saveur du temps, 2009.
C'est une chose étrange à la fin que le monde, 2010.
La Conversation, 2011.
C'est l'amour que nous aimons, 2012.
Un jour je m'en irai sans en avoir tout dit, 2013.
Comme un chant d'espérance, 2014.
Dieu, les affaires et nous, chronique d'un demi-siècle, 2015.
Je dirai malgré tout que cette vie fut belle, 2016.
Guide des égarés, 2016.
Et moi, je vis toujours (2018)

Noter le dernier pied de nez de l'Immortel à la fin de son Oeuvre qui lui ressemble bien.
​


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (8 Décembre 2017)

Johnny il m'a eu à l'usure, au bout de 40 ans de carrière, en 2000, avec *Un jour viendra.
*
Très belle mélodie, paroles de qualité, interprétation juste, très grande voix. Magnifique chanson.
Touché au coeur, ce jour là je ne lui ai plus compté les dizaines de titres bancals, balourds voire carrément bidons qui avaient précédé.

Et puis je me suis rendu compte aussi qu'il était peut-être le seul chanteur français qui avait l'étoffe pour porter le souffle
à la fois épique et simple d'une grande ballade comme celle-là.


----------



## pouppinou (9 Décembre 2017)

*HOMMAGE*
Seul, tu nous laisses seul ...
... _bonne route à toi
(J+3 de la Légende)





_​


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Décembre 2017)

Pour résumer...

Hommage à Johnny d'Ormesson !


----------



## patlek (9 Décembre 2017)

Ha... "Jean Philippe" passe Mardi 12 Dec a 22H55

Ceux qui ne l' aurait pas vu et qui voudrait voir un film sympa (C' est surtout Lucchini qui est déchainé dans ce film, il est en roue libre!)


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2017)

http://www.leprogres.fr/jura-39/2017/12/06/les-racines-comtoises-de-johnny-hallyday


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Décembre 2017)

François Régis Hutin

François Régis Hutin


----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2017)

Andrée Sarkozy


----------



## Madalvée (14 Décembre 2017)

Internet.


----------



## Berthold (14 Décembre 2017)

Madalvée a dit:


> Internet.


Disons Internet tel qu'on le connaît.
http://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...ipe-fondateur-d-internet_5229906_4408996.html


----------



## Berthold (22 Décembre 2017)

Annie Goetzinger


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2017)

Jacques Chérèque


----------



## Madalvée (24 Décembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Jacques Chérèque



Ça commence réellement à se rapprocher de Jacques Chirac…


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Décembre 2017)

Gualtiero Marchesi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Décembre 2017)

Heather Menzies 

« L’âge de Cristal », avec « Cosmos 1999 » un must des séries de science-fiction kitsch.


----------



## Romuald (27 Décembre 2017)

Bob Givens


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Décembre 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Heather Menzies
> 
> « L’âge de Cristal », avec « Cosmos 1999 » un must des séries de science-fiction kitsch.


Jessica 6... souvenir, souvenir.

La fille qui se balade en haut pyjama rose et ballerines pendant toute la série.


----------



## Le docteur (28 Décembre 2017)

Remarque que Logan, il est en pyjama aussi...

En fait, ils sont tous en pyjama..


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Décembre 2017)

Une histoire à dormir debout.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Décembre 2017)

Le docteur a dit:


> Remarque que Logan, il est en pyjama aussi...
> 
> En fait, ils sont tous en pyjama..



Dans Cosmos 1999, ils étaient aussi tous en pyjama.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Décembre 2017)

Mais ils avaient des superbes vaisseaux et puis j’aime bien le design style 2001 Odyssée.


----------



## Le docteur (28 Décembre 2017)

Et dans Star Trek.

La SF des années 80, c'était des pyjama-parties.

Dans Cosmos 1999, en plus c'était des pyjamas à pattes d'éph'

Ne pas oublier le chef d'œuvre presque inconnu (en France) des époux Anderson dans la catégorie pyjama-parties :





Ca vous rappelle deux autres trucs mêlés en un, c'est normal, c'est par les mêmes.


----------



## Le docteur (29 Décembre 2017)

Enfin, bon, 80..., je ne devais pas être réveillé, ce matin...


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Décembre 2017)

Carmen Franco y Polo


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Décembre 2017)

Sue Grafton


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Décembre 2017)

Philippe Rondot


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Décembre 2017)

François d'Orléans (1961-2017)


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2018)

Jacques Lassalle


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Janvier 2018)

John Watts Young


----------



## pouppinou (6 Janvier 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> John Watts Young



Pour ce grand Monsieur, le voyage lui est presque familier 
Il n' y a pas beaucoup de personnes au monde qui peuvent se venter d'avoir dans son album photo une telle photo de soi.







A noter la position de M. Young 
Posé à lune ou en apesanteur ???
L'ombre nous dit tout 
Du coup je ne suis pas sûr que ce salut soit très académique et dans le manuel militaire 

PS : Merci @TimeCapsule pour ta veille


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Janvier 2018)

France Gall


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Janvier 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> John Watts Young





Déjà Cernan l’année dernière…



TimeCapsule a dit:


> France Gall


Là, c’est vraiment le top départ pour toute cette génération.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (7 Janvier 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> France Gall



Ca me fait très bizarre. Un peu effrayant cette série depuis quelque temps.  Rochefort, M. Darc, Johnny, France Gall !
Je l'aimais pas spécialement France Gall, simplement ça rappelle méchamment que l'horloge tourne.
Je l'imaginais encore là pour au moins dix bonnes années la chanteuse de_ Poupée de cire_ et de _Il jouait du piano debout._
J'ai comme l'impression, comme toi Moon, que ça va s'accélérer. 

Putain ça donne un petit coup de vieux d'un coup.

Ca me fait un peu ça aussi quand je me trouve à nouveau devant un poste de TV (que je n'ai plus depuis 15 ans) :
par exemple je retrouve cette cruche de Sophie Davant, encore là avec sa niaiserie en bandoulière...
mais devenue une vieille peau  

En même temps je me marre aussi là, mais il manque l'emoticon "je rigole" dans la liste, un truc de base alors qu'on a ici par ailleurs un énorme choix d'emoticon.

Jura, si tu passes par là, tu pourrais leur demander à Macg si ils pourraient pas rajouter l'emoticon du gars qui se marre ?
Ils l'ont même sur le forum super sérieux Passion Histoire ! où l'humour est pas spécialement bienvenu. 
Pas normal qu'on l'ait pas sur Macg !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> France Gall​




​


----------



## ScapO (7 Janvier 2018)

hb222222 a dit:


> Je l'aimais pas spécialement France Gall, simplement ça rappelle méchamment que l'horloge tourne.
> Putain ça donne un petit coup de vieux d'un coup.


Slt,

permets moi de reprendre tes deux phrases à mon compte...
Ben oui , les aiguilles tournent et ce qui est marrant , c'est que d'année en année
j'ai l'impression qu'elles tournent encore plus vite.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Janvier 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2018)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Janvier 2018)

... Ma jeunesse fout le camp à grande vitesse ...


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Janvier 2018)

Petit plaisir coupable...


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Janvier 2018)

Sans doute mon plus ancien souvenir de France Gall


----------



## boninmi (7 Janvier 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Ma jeunesse fout le camp à grande vitesse ...


Tu te fais du mal 
Elle est née quatre jours après moi. 
Dans quatre jours, il faut que je sois prudent.


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2018)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu te fais du mal
> Elle est née quatre jours après moi.
> Dans quatre jours, il faut que je sois prudent.


Si je te suis bien, c'était donc il y a quatre jours qu'il t'aurait fallu faire attention...


----------



## Le docteur (7 Janvier 2018)

Je me rappelle mon premier Walkman ou mon premier poste radio-cassettes, je ne sais plus. 
Je n'avais pas grand-chose à écouter et, entre autre, j'avais une cassette de France Gall. 
Difficile de ne pas aimer au moins un peu ce qu'on a écouté comme ça, même si ce n'est pas forcément mon genre de musique.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2018)

Eh les vieux courage , restez Avec moi


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (8 Janvier 2018)

ScapO a dit:


> d'année en année
> j'ai l'impression qu'elles tournent encore plus vite.



Oui ! complètement, on a tous je crois cette impression au fil des années, en dehors même de ce qui vient de se passer avec ce décès. Et là cette mort à 70 ans ça accentue le truc.

Ceci dit on est nombreux je pense ici à avoir connu des petites morts, à avoir, ou commencé à avoir, le cuir tanné.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (8 Janvier 2018)

Ce que je veux dire surtout maintenant c'est :_ Haut les coeurs !_ les amis


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Janvier 2018)

Ray Thomas


----------



## bompi (8 Janvier 2018)

Avec tout ces gens importants qui décèdent ces dernières semaines, il me semble que l'on n'a pas signalé le décès accidentel de Paul Otchakovsky-Laurens, remarquable éditeur (de livres).


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Janvier 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Avec tout ces gens importants qui décèdent ces dernières semaines, il me semble que l'on n'a pas signalé le décès accidentel de Paul Otchakovsky-Laurens, remarquable éditeur (de livres).



En effet : il ne faut pas oublier le décès d'une personne tout aussi "importante", celui de Bernard de Fallois.
Éditeur, qui plus est.


----------



## Berthold (11 Janvier 2018)

Fast Eddie Clarke


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Janvier 2018)

Françoise Dorin


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Janvier 2018)

Daniel Lindenberg


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (14 Janvier 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Daniel Lindenberg



Il a reçu le Rappel à l'ordre ultime.


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Janvier 2018)

Dolores O'Riordan


----------



## pouppinou (15 Janvier 2018)

Gloups 
Putain de chanteuse... Putain de musique...
Encore des Putains de souvenirs qui remontent à la surface...
Et cette Putain de tristesse qui m'envahit à chaque fois comme si une partie de moi disparaissait avec.






Hommage à la pomme à 1'25 ​Si ça continue va falloir développer les Live Holographiques


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Janvier 2018)

46 ans !

Elle laisse trois gosses.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> 46 ans !
> 
> Elle laisse trois gosses.



Et une voix


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Janvier 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> Gloups
> Putain de chanteuse... Putain de musique...
> Encore des Putains de souvenirs qui remontent à la surface...
> Et cette Putain de tristesse qui m'envahit à chaque fois comme si une partie de moi disparaissait avec.
> ...




Flûte... 

C'est le cas de le dire...


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Janvier 2018)

Edwin Hawkins


----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2018)

Jacinte Giscard d’Estaing


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Janvier 2018)

Guy Dupré


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2018)

Peter Mayle


----------



## Berthold (20 Janvier 2018)

Paul Bocuse


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Janvier 2018)

*Berthold*, tu as dégainé plus vite que TimeCapsule, balaize


----------



## flotow (20 Janvier 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> *Berthold*, tu as dégainé plus vite que TimeCapsule, balaize


Il lit Le Monde TC ?
Parce que tout les sites n'ont pas dégainé à la même vitesse


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Janvier 2018)

*Mario Guccio*, 64 ans, chanteur de Machiavel, groupe emblématique de la scène belge ...


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2018)

Dorothy  Malone


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Janvier 2018)

Alain Devaquet


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (22 Janvier 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Alain Devaquet



Chirac sucre les fraises et ne connaîtra jamais la disgrâce d'un procès pour toutes les magouilles et forfaitures dont il s'est rendu coupable, mais il va enterrer tous ses ministres !
Il est comme les grands crus et les vendanges tardives : il se garde très longtemps et il a la pourriture noble.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2018)

hb222222 a dit:


> Chirac sucre les fraises et ne connaîtra jamais la disgrâce d'un procès pour toutes les magouilles et forfaitures dont il s'est rendu coupable, mais il va enterrer tous ses ministres !
> Il est comme les grands crus et les vendanges tardives : il se garde très longtemps et il a la pourriture noble.



Un peu hors sujet


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Janvier 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un peu hors sujet



C’est Chirac qui a viré Devaquet lorsque celui-ci a voulu une sélection pour l’université 
Comment avoir raison trop tôt !


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (22 Janvier 2018)

Ceci dit la modo a raison, j'ouvre un peu la boîte de Pandore. 
Message reçu Jura


----------



## Berthold (23 Janvier 2018)

Hugh Massekela


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Janvier 2018)

Ursula K. Le Guin


----------



## Romuald (24 Janvier 2018)

Rosie la riveteuse



​


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Janvier 2018)

Elle, quand elle serrait le compas, t'étais pas fier...


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Janvier 2018)

Jean-Claude Lattès


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Janvier 2018)

Ingvar Kamprad


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Janvier 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ingvar Kamprad


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Janvier 2018)

Hilton McConnico


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Janvier 2018)

Pierre Péchin


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Février 2018)

Dennis Edwards 






(version 12')​


----------



## pouppinou (3 Février 2018)

12' de PURE bonheur !
Volume.max Bass.max
Merci @TimeCapsule






PS : Qui ne bouge pas sur ce morceau est définitivement considéré comme mort


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Février 2018)

John Gavin


----------



## Berthold (11 Février 2018)

Asma Jahangir


----------



## usurp (12 Février 2018)

John Perry Barlow
_«Gouvernements du monde industriel, vous, géants fatigués de chair et d’acier, je viens du cyberespace, la nouvelle demeure de l’esprit. Au nom du futur, je vous demande, à vous du passé, de nous laisser tranquilles.» (_cf déclaration d’indépendance du cyberespace - Davos 1996)


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Février 2018)

Françoise Xenakis


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Février 2018)

Henri de Laborde de Monpezat


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2018)

Jacques Hébert


----------



## bompi (17 Février 2018)

Jóhann Jóhannsson

(le 9 février 2018 ; c'était passé un peu inaperçu)


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Février 2018)

Didier Lockwood


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Didier Lockwood


Tant je vois pas mon nom , ça va


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Février 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tant je vois pas mon nom , ça va



Ne te fais donc pas de souci : le moment venu, ce sont les racines d'absinthe que tu contempleras... du dessous ! 

Mais je m'engage à publier un avis mentionnant l'immense perte que le forum aura à déplorer.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ne te fais donc pas de souci : le moment venu, ce sont les racines d'absinthe que tu contempleras... du dessous !
> 
> Mais je m'engage à publier un avis mentionnant l'immense perte que le forum aura à déplorer.



Et si tu pars avant moi ??


----------



## pouppinou (18 Février 2018)

@Jura39 & @TimeCapsule

Y a "Juju" qui à le coup de blues du Dimanche soir !? Ou quoi ?

Y a pas encore une option dans l'application MacG sur l'AW qui dès qu'elle détecte que ton coeur s'arrête de battre, elle envoie un message directement dans le forum " *Le thread post-mortem [v.2] *" annonçant la disparition d'un membre premium de MacG ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Février 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Et si tu pars avant moi ??



Aucun risque : on garde toujours le meilleur pour la fin !


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Février 2018)

Billy Graham


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Février 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Billy Graham


99 ans.

Ils n’étaient pas pressés de le voir, que ce soit en haut ou en bas.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2018)

Jean-Jacques Barbaux


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Février 2018)

Luciano Benjamín Menéndez


----------



## boninmi (27 Février 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Luciano Benjamín Menéndez


Qui ? El Assad ? Vladimir ? Erdogan ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Février 2018)

*Lewis Gilbert*.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Février 2018)

Pierre Milza


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Mars 2018)

Marcel Philippot


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mars 2018)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mars 2018)

Italie : le capitaine de la Fiorentina retrouvé mort dans sa chambre


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mars 2018)

Roger Bannister


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mars 2018)

Hubert de Givenchy 

​


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (12 Mars 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 120989
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Courrèges était mort en 2016, et voilà Hubert de Givenchy qui s'éteint à son tour.

Il avait aménagé un coin de son parc pour y enterrer son amie Capucine, suicidée à Lausanne en 1990.

Il ne reste plus que Pierre Cardin.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mars 2018)

Stephen Hawking 



​


----------



## usurp (14 Mars 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Stephen Hawking ​


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mars 2018)




----------



## pouppinou (18 Mars 2018)

Ralf Waldmann


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mars 2018)

Geneviève Fontanel : http://www.lemonde.fr/culture/artic...enevieve-fontanel-est-morte_5272839_3246.html


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2018)

Yann Arnaud


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2018)

Sudan


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Sudan


Il est parti rejoindre les monocéros…


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Mars 2018)

Dylan Mika


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Mars 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Dylan Mika


Les sportifs ça ne vit pas vieux.

L’éternel dilemme : plus forte brille la flamme plus vite elle se consume.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mars 2018)

Rene Houseman


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Mars 2018)

Lieutenant-Colonel Arnaud Beltrame. Tombé pour la France.


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Mars 2018)

Philip Kerr


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mars 2018)

Stéphane Audran


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Stéphane Audran


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Mars 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Stéphane Audran


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mars 2018)

Linda Brown, l'écolière noire qui a changé les Etats-Unis, s'est éteinte


----------



## pouppinou (27 Mars 2018)

Petite entorse à la règle de ce thread... malheureusement par anticipation 

Fred Rister


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mars 2018)

Mireille Knoll 

Meurtre de Mireille Knoll : le vibrant appel de son fils


----------



## Madalvée (29 Mars 2018)

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clément_Rosset Clément Rosset :-(((


----------



## Powerdom (30 Mars 2018)

Christophe Salengro

Président du Grosland


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mars 2018)




----------



## usurp (30 Mars 2018)

Powerdom a dit:


> Christophe Salengro
> 
> Président du Grosland


Hier j’apprends que je vais perdre mon taf, aujourd'hui je perd mon président ! (ça me fait d'ailleurs penser que j'ai pas fait faire mon passeport groslandais )

Quelle semaine de merde 

Heureusement qu'un WE de 3 jours arrive. Je ne suis pas croyant mais merci pâques


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mars 2018)

usurp a dit:


> Hier j’apprends que je vais perdre mon taf



Bonne chance pour la suite.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2018)

usurp a dit:


> Hier j’apprends que je vais perdre mon taf



Bah Merde 

tu le savais ?


----------



## usurp (31 Mars 2018)

M'en doutais, quasi pas d'activité depuis 2 ans. 
Un nouveau départ. Le coup de pompe au cul qui permet de partir dans d'autres projets, qu'on est souvent frileux à lancer avec son petit confort quotidien 
A l'approche de la cinquantaine c'est le moment où jamais 
Donc j'espère un mal pour un bien 
Merci à vous en tout cas[emoji6]


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Avril 2018)

Emmanuel Cauchy


----------



## Powerdom (2 Avril 2018)

Winnie Mandela


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2018)

Powerdom a dit:


> Winnie Mandela





ps : en lisant les gros titres, j'ai cru un moment qu'il s'agissait de Winnie l'Ourson avant, bien évidemment, de me rendre compte de ma grossière et malencontreuse erreur !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2018)

Va falloir penser a investir dans des lunettes


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Avril 2018)

Steven Bochco


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Avril 2018)

Constant Engels


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2018)

Isao Takahata : http://www.lemonde.fr/disparitions/...eur-du-tombeau-des-lucioles_5281308_3382.html


----------



## Powerdom (6 Avril 2018)

Jacques Higelin


----------



## peyret (6 Avril 2018)

Jacques Higelin

Edit : doublé par Powerdom


----------



## Berthold (6 Avril 2018)

Powerdom a dit:


> Jacques Higelin


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Avril 2018)

Véronique Colucci : mort de l'ex-femme de Coluche


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2018)

Powerdom a dit:


> Jacques Higelin


----------



## boninmi (6 Avril 2018)

A peine croyable: tout le monde meurt.


----------



## pouppinou (6 Avril 2018)

Comme dirait Florent Pagny, y a de sacrés murs porteurs de la chanson qui disparaissent ces derniers temps 

*SITE OFFICIEL JACQUES HIGELIN*
(vidéos)






 Le poète du Rock ​


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Avril 2018)

boninmi a dit:


> A peine croyable: tout le monde meurt.


Ça fait un peu « les rats quittent le navire ».


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Avril 2018)

Powerdom a dit:


> Jacques Higelin





J'ai eu la chance et le plaisir de le croiser et d'échanger quelques mots avec lui en quelques occasions, dans les années 1990, et j'en garde de très bons souvenirs...


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Avril 2018)

Patrick Font


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Avril 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Patrick Font


Et Philippe Val ? Il part quand ?


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Avril 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et Philippe Val ? Il part quand ?




Le plus tard possible je l'espère !...


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2018)

Franck Bauer


----------



## Gwen (7 Avril 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Isao Takahata : http://www.lemonde.fr/disparitions/...eur-du-tombeau-des-lucioles_5281308_3382.html



Dans cette hécatombe, la disparition de Takahata me touche particulièrement, c’était le plus grand animateur japonais, loin devant Miyazaki pour moi. Il adorait la france et sa culture.  

Heureusement ses films lui survivent. 

Merci Himeji d’avoir pensé à lui et de nous en avoir informé.


----------



## ScapO (7 Avril 2018)

Cecil Taylor


----------



## Romuald (11 Avril 2018)

Richard Peyzaret, dit F’Murrr

Les alpages sont en deuil.


----------



## Berthold (11 Avril 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Richard Peyzaret, dit F’Murrr
> 
> Les alpages sont en deuil.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2018)




----------



## flotow (11 Avril 2018)

Mais Romuald est toujours là !


----------



## usurp (11 Avril 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Richard Peyzaret, dit F’Murrr
> Les alpages sont en deuil.



Vague de nostalgie qui m’envahit soudain au souvenir des lectures du Génie des alpages à la bibliothèque gamin. Je ne comprenais pas tout à l'époque, mais justement, en relecture plus vieux, c'était une redécouverte. Que de peine...
L'âge avance, toutes ces personnalités qui s'en vont ces derniers temps nous le rappellent bien...


flotow a dit:


> Mais Romuald est toujours là !


Il nous survivra !

-usurp-


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Avril 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> F’Murrr
> 
> Les alpages sont en deuil.



J'ai eu peur que tu te fasses griller par TimeCapsule


----------



## boninmi (11 Avril 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai eu peur que tu te fasses griller par TimeCapsule


Pas de risque, il n'est pas dans la BD.


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2018)

Hommages en images


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Avril 2018)

erreur !


----------



## boninmi (12 Avril 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> erreur !


Trop vite ou trop tard ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Avril 2018)

boninmi a dit:


> Trop vite ou trop tard ?



Rassures-toi, pas d'éjaculation précoce ! 

Simplement un panneau d'orientation lu en diagonale...


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Avril 2018)

*Miloš Forman*








​
​


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Avril 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Miloš Forman*
> 
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 121932
> ...




Tu l'as annoncé avant imdb... 

Respect !


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Avril 2018)

Jean-Claude Malgoire


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Avril 2018)

Vittorio Taviani

Frères Taviani


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Avril 2018)

https://www.francetvinfo.fr/culture...etal-jacket-r-lee-ermey-est-mort_2708334.html​


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2018)

*Mohamed Djedid*


----------



## patlek (16 Avril 2018)

Deborah Coleman

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deborah_Coleman


----------



## patlek (16 Avril 2018)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Avril 2018)

Barbara Bush


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Avril 2018)

Raymonde Jeanmougin

Dernière ambulancière de la Division « Leclerc », Raymonde Jeanmougin nous a quittés


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Avril 2018)

Sœur Agnès-Marie Valois, « l’ange de Dieppe ».


----------



## Jura39 (21 Avril 2018)

Tim Berling


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Avril 2018)

Verne Troyer

Les plus anciens se souviennent aussi de :


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Avril 2018)

Henri Michel

J’aimais surtout le footballeur du FC Nantes. Le sélectionneur un peu moins, malgré le titre olympique de 84 et la troisième place au mondial 86, à cause justement de la défaite en demi contre les Allemands et cette incapacité à se qualifier pour une phase finale par la suite. Trop timoré, il a pu bénéficier de la génération « Hidalgo » mais n’a pas su embrayer la suite.


----------



## usurp (24 Avril 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Henri Michel



Merci Moon pour cet hommage que tu as posté


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2018)

N° 16


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> N° 16



 ... J'ai cliqué sur le lien et j'ai pissé dans mon froc ... merci Juju !


----------



## r e m y (30 Avril 2018)

Rose Laurens


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Avril 2018)




----------



## Gwen (30 Avril 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... J'ai cliqué sur le lien et j'ai pissé dans mon froc ... merci Juju !


Il ne t'en faut pas beaucoup    

Merci en tout cas d'avoir partagé ce décès. Au départ je pensais que c'était un acteur de la série Le Prisonnier qui était parti, mais non, c'était une grosse araignée ayant eu une vie exceptionnellement longue. Je n'aurais jamais imaginé qu'un arachnide puisse vivre aussi longtemps. En fait, je ne m'étais jamais posé la question.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Avril 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Il ne t'en faut pas beaucoup
> 
> Merci en tout cas d'avoir partagé ce décès. Au départ je pensais que c'était un acteur de la série Le Prisonnier qui était parti, mais non, c'était une grosse araignée ayant eu une vie exceptionnellement longue. Je n'aurais jamais imaginé qu'un arachnide puisse vivre aussi longtemps. En fait, je ne m'étais jamais posé la question.



TheBig est arachnophobe.


----------



## pouppinou (30 Avril 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> N° 16


C'est Fort Boyard qui doit être en deuil.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> C'est Fort Boyard qui doit être en deuil.



Non , thebiglebowsky


----------



## flotow (30 Avril 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non , thebiglebowsky



Il semblerait que le forum aussi soit mort, car en cliquant sur ton lien, j'obtiens ça :


> Le contrôleur _XenForo_ControllerPublic_Thread_ ne définit pas une action nommée _MembersThebiglebowsky.547_.


----------



## boninmi (1 Mai 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Il semblerait que le forum aussi soit mort, car en cliquant sur ton lien, j'obtiens ça :


C'est le lien qui semble incorrect. C'est la faute à Jura39.


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mai 2018)

Doina Cornea


----------



## Powerdom (5 Mai 2018)

François GISSY  recordman de vitesse à vélo


----------



## usurp (7 Mai 2018)

Powerdom a dit:


> François GISSY  recordman de vitesse à vélo



"Une enquête a été ouverte par la gendarmerie pour tenter de comprendre les causes exactes de cet accident mortel."
heuuuu plus de 300 km/h sur un vélo ? Ils ont du temps à perdre les gendarmes ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2018)

*Maurane* ... Un pilier de la chanson belge ... 

https://www.rtbf.be/info/medias/detail_ne-pas-publier?id=9912206


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> *Maurane* ... Un pilier de la chanson belge ...
> 
> https://www.rtbf.be/info/medias/detail_ne-pas-publier?id=9912206


----------



## Romuald (8 Mai 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> *Maurane* ... Un pilier de la chanson belge ...




Et une superbe putain de voix. Quand tu mets les crécelles à succès en face, yapafoto. J'attendais son retour sur scène avec impatience, il me restera ses disques.


----------



## Madalvée (8 Mai 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> *Maurane* ... Un pilier de la chanson belge ...
> 
> https://www.rtbf.be/info/medias/detail_ne-pas-publier?id=9912206


En voilà une qui enfin cessera de se foutre de la gueule des petites bites comme à chaque interview.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2018)

Madalvée a dit:


> En voilà une qui enfin cessera de se foutre de la gueule des petites bites comme à chaque interview.



??? ... Tu peux expliquer ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mai 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> *Maurane* ... Un pilier de la chanson belge ...
> https://www.rtbf.be/info/medias/detail_ne-pas-publier?id=9912206


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2018)

Madalvée a dit:


> En voilà une qui enfin cessera de se foutre de la gueule des petites bites comme à chaque interview.



Je comprend pas ??


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je comprend pas ??



Moi non plus ! 

Surtout qu'en tant que Président de l'ABPB (Association Belge des Petites Bites) je n'ai jamais été confronté à de telles allégations, auquel cas, je n'aurais pas hésité à porter plainte pour ségrégation envers une minorité pour laquelle le "minuscule" est érigé en art de vivre ! 

Mais laissons le temps à @Madalvée de nous donner une explication !


----------



## Madalvée (8 Mai 2018)

Bah j'ai bien entendu ce que j'ai entendu à plusieurs reprises…
Mais bon, les posts qui remontent de son compte twitter montrent qu'elle était clivante.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2018)

Madalvée a dit:


> Bah j'ai bien entendu ce que j'ai entendu à plusieurs reprises…
> Mais bon, les posts qui remontent de son compte twitter montrent qu'elle était clivante.



Je comprend toujours pas


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Mai 2018)

Après une petite enquête rapide, *voici* ce que j'ai trouvé...

Je ne sais pas si cela pourra nous aider à mieux comprends la polémique du jour...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2018)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Après une petite enquête rapide, *voici* ce que j'ai trouvé...
> 
> Je ne sais pas si cela pourra nous aider à mieux comprends la polémique du jour...



Hihi !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2018)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Après une petite enquête rapide, *voici* ce que j'ai trouvé...
> 
> Je ne sais pas si cela pourra nous aider à mieux comprends la polémique du jour...



Excellent


----------



## boninmi (9 Mai 2018)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Après une petite enquête rapide, *voici* ce que j'ai trouvé...
> 
> Je ne sais pas si cela pourra nous aider à mieux comprends la polémique du jour...


On se perd en conjectures sur ce qu'il faut conclure concernant Maldavée


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mai 2018)

Christian Goudineau


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Mai 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Christian Goudineau


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mai 2018)

Sam Nzima


----------



## pouppinou (13 Mai 2018)

Eric Geboers


----------



## boninmi (14 Mai 2018)

Lois Lane .


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mai 2018)

William Vance





​


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Mai 2018)

boninmi a dit:


> Lois Lane .



Elle m'a bien amusé, et bien fait rêver aussi, en particulier dans Superman...


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Mai 2018)

​


TimeCapsule a dit:


> William Vance
> 
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 122634


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...illiam_Vance&usg=AOvVaw1MK_ZiwzH1seM8PB3hrKHV




Depuis plus de 40 ans, l'un de mes auteurs de bandes dessinées préférés, surtout pour ses dessins de Bob Morane...
Mais aussi XIII, entre autres...

L'un des plus grands, selon moi...


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Mai 2018)

Jérôme Darnaudet.


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Mai 2018)

Tom Wolfe


----------



## usurp (17 Mai 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> William Vance



Le monde de la bd a pris cher ces dernieres années...


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mai 2018)

Gérard Jouannest


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mai 2018)

Nicole Fontaine


----------



## bompi (23 Mai 2018)

Philip Roth


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Mai 2018)

Jean-François Parot


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Mai 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Philip Roth



Il aurait mérité le prix Nobel, lui.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mai 2018)

Roger Piantoni


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mai 2018)

L'astronaute artiste Alan Bean, quatrième homme sur la Lune, est décédé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2018)

Pierre Bellemare


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mai 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Mai 2018)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mai 2018)

Serge Dassault est mort


----------



## Romuald (28 Mai 2018)

Ah, mince. Qui va financer les prochaines élections à Corbeil ?

--> [ ]


----------



## flotow (28 Mai 2018)

en tout cas, sa nécro sur le figaro est super positive et bien foutue


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Mai 2018)

Paulette Coquatrix


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mai 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Ah, mince. Qui va financer les prochaines élections à Corbeil ?--> [ ]



Le “poing final” de Patrice Quarteron : “Serge Dassault, le miracle de Corbeil”


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Juin 2018)

Ted Dabney 

Le cofondateur d'Atari et père du jeu « Pong » est mort à 81 ans Ted Dabney avait lancé avec sa société Atari l'un des premiers jeux vidéo commercialisés, le mythique « Pong ». Il était un pionnier des jeux vidéo d'arcade.


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juin 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ted Dabney
> 
> Le cofondateur d'Atari et père du jeu « Pong » est mort à 81 ans Ted Dabney avait lancé avec sa société Atari l'un des premiers jeux vidéo commercialisés, le mythique « Pong ». Il était un pionnier des jeux vidéo d'arcade.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 123046​



Pong, l'un des rarissimes jeux vidéos auxquels j'ai joué... 
Et avec plaisir, qui plus est !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juin 2018)




----------



## pouppinou (2 Juin 2018)

Que de souvenirs !
J'y ai joué sur ma première console de jeu en 1977, une Starex 502 (Samsung) qui utilise une puce Texas-instrument (TMS-1965) :




Il y avait 6 jeux pong dont un avec un un pistolet où il fallait tirer sur le fameux carré blanc qui navigue sur l'écran.
Console que j'ai toujours d'ailleurs


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juin 2018)

Moi, c'était sur la première TV couleur que mes parents ont acheté au début des années 80, de marque Grundig.

C'était un boitier qu'on insérait dans l'emplacement prévu sur la télé et Pong était l'unique jeu auquel on pouvait jouer.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2018)

Eh oui que de bons souvenirs


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2018)

Francis Smerecki


----------



## Romuald (7 Juin 2018)

c ki ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2018)

Ki ça?


----------



## Berthold (7 Juin 2018)

Kate.


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juin 2018)

David Douglas Duncan


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juin 2018)

Anthony Bourdain


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2018)

Alan O'Neill


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2018)

Eunice Gayson


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juin 2018)

Danny Kirwan


----------



## boninmi (11 Juin 2018)

Les gens s'en vont, mais pas forcément dans le bon ordre.


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Juin 2018)

Yvette Horner


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Yvette Horner



 ... Une grande dame de la musique populaire et festive ! ... 

Kernel a tenu à lui rendre hommage ... 






​


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juin 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Yvette Horner


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2018)

D.J. Fontana


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Juin 2018)

Golf: décès de l'Australien Peter Thomson, quintuple vainqueur du British


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2018)

boninmi a dit:


> Les gens s'en vont, mais pas forcément dans le bon ordre.


Les gens meurent surtout parce que Georges Lucas ne nous a pas donné la recette de l'immortalité promise à Anakin ! :cqfd:


----------



## boninmi (21 Juin 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Les gens meurent surtout parce que Georges Lucas ne nous a pas donné la recette de l'immortalité promise à Anakin ! :cqfd:





			
				Platon a dit:
			
		

> Il y a trois sortes de gens: les vivants, les morts, et ceux qui s'en vont sur la mer





			
				Brel a dit:
			
		

> Il y a deux sortes de gens: il y a les vivants, et ceux qui sont en mer


Brel plagiait Platon. 
C'est petit de ta part de t'en prendre à Georges Lucas.


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Juin 2018)

Koko


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Juin 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Koko


Elle maitrisait 1000 signes.
Et moi je n'en connais pas un seul.
Je peux me permettre d'avoir honte, franchement.
Ah, il est beau l'homme communicant, j'te jure.


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Juin 2018)

Édouard-Jean Empain


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juin 2018)

Edu del Prado


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Juin 2018)

Jacques Saadé


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Juin 2018)

Il nous laisse ça :
	

		
			
		

		
	






Et, n'en déplaise aux détracteurs, ça a de la gueule. 
(à droite : la siège social historique de la boite, il y a 40 ans).

PS : depuis, d'autres constructions sont sorties de terre, sans égaler la hauteur de la première pierre).


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Juillet 2018)

Saloperie de canicule !

Francois Corbier est mort 

https://mobile.lemonde.fr/dispariti...r-du-club-dorothee-est-mort_5323989_3382.html


----------



## Madalvée (1 Juillet 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Saloperie de canicule !
> 
> Francois Corbier est mort
> 
> https://mobile.lemonde.fr/dispariti...r-du-club-dorothee-est-mort_5323989_3382.html



J’ai vu ça mais la génération Dorothée va trop loin, cinq minutes après l’annonce il y avait la foule massée spontanément devant le Panthéon.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Juillet 2018)

Claude Lanzmann


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Juillet 2018)

Liliane Montevecchi


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Juillet 2018)

Steve Ditko


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Juillet 2018)

Peter Carington


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Juillet 2018)

Pierre Romeijer


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2018)

Nancy Sinatra


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juillet 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Romuald (14 Juillet 2018)

Sauf que ce n'est pas cette Nancy la, mais sa mère...


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juillet 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Sauf que ce n'est pas cette Nancy la, mais sa mère...



En effet ! 

Luc Rosenzweig 

à son sujet : Notre ami Luc Rosenzweig est décédé


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juillet 2018)

Frank Giroud


----------



## Madalvée (15 Juillet 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Frank Giroud


Ah zut, il ne marquera donc pas aujourd'hui non plus…


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Juillet 2018)

Israël (1948 - 2018)

« L’Etat d’Israël sera ouvert à l’immigration des juifs de tous les pays où ils sont dispersés ; il développera le pays au bénéfice de tous ses habitants ; il sera fondé sur les principes de liberté, de justice et de paix enseignés par les prophètes d’Israël ; il assurera une complète égalité de droits sociaux et politiques à tous ses citoyens, sans distinction de croyance, de race ou de sexe ; il garantira la pleine liberté de conscience, de culte, d’éducation et de culture ; il assurera la sauvegarde et l’inviolabilité des Lieux saints et des sanctuaires de toutes les religions et respectera les principes de la Charte des Nations unies. »


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2018)

Denis Ten


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juillet 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Denis Ten



Oui, j’ai lu ce matin cette histoire abominable. Pauvre gars.


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Juillet 2018)

Oksana Chatchko


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Juillet 2018)

Sergio Marchionne


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Juillet 2018)

Vladimir Voïnovitch


----------



## Romuald (31 Juillet 2018)

Tony Bullimore

Que Neptune lui soit clément


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Août 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Tony Bullimore
> 
> Que Neptune lui soit clément


Un mec sympa


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2018)

Jean Kamanda


----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2018)

Marie Humbert


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Août 2018)

Arsène Tchakarian


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Août 2018)

Joël Rebuchon


----------



## Gwen (6 Août 2018)

Puisque personne n'en parle, Rick Genest aka Zombie Boy est décédé il y a trois jours.   

Je suis triste pour lui. C'était une personne dérangée, mais extrêmement attachante malgré ses névroses.

http://www.lapresse.ca/debats/chron.../01-4376192-zombie-boy-le-freak-cest-chic.php
http://www.lapresse.ca/vivre/mode/201808/02/01-5191757-rick-genest-alias-zombie-boy-est-mort.php
http://www.lapresse.ca/videos/arts/...mbie-boy.php/db12d0024b3242d39b372b3e3e8b5b5c
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/6930228/zombie-boy-rick-genest-dead-lady-gaga-suicide/


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Août 2018)

Étienne Chicot


----------



## aCLR (10 Août 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Puisque personne n'en parle


C'est vrai ! Notre préposé aux affaires funèbres oublie parfois de remonter le sujet avec les morts du jour, de la semaine ou du mois. Je me rappelle qu'une fois, il m'avait réveillé avec son message mentionnant Cy Twombly. Je m'étais alors dis : « hum, s'il aime le travail de cet artiste, plus besoin de me créer des alertes pour les prochains. Il ne manquera pas d'en causer… » Et bah non ! Le suivant sur ma liste n'a pas fait couler un seul pixel ici. SI bien que je ne m'en suis rendu compte que trois ou quatre mois plus tard ! Il était alors inutile de le mentionner ici… Bref, je vois bien qui était zombie boy mais je ne connais rien de lui. Pour tout dire, ill me faisait un peu peur !


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Août 2018)

V. S. Naipaul


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Août 2018)

Vassili  Kovalev, dernier survivant du goulag de la Kolyma


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Août 2018)

Aretha Franklin


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Août 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Aretha Franklin


 
 ... Aujourd'hui, je perds (encore) une partie de ma jeunesse ...


----------



## patlek (16 Août 2018)

Un ptit morceau


----------



## Jura39 (16 Août 2018)

Petite pensée pour tous les disparus du Viaduc effondré à Gênes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Août 2018)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Août 2018)




----------



## pouppinou (17 Août 2018)

*FABRICE MIGUET*
_dit le_
" MIG "


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Août 2018)

Le patron d'Indiscrète, ex-Aubade, s'est suicidé


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Août 2018)

Kofi Annan


----------



## boninmi (19 Août 2018)

Tigrette, tuée par des chiens de chasse échappés de leur enclos.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2018)

boninmi a dit:


> Tigrette, tuée par des chiens de chasse échappés de leur enclos.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 124968



En tant qu'amoureux des chats, je compatis ...  ...


----------



## Gwen (19 Août 2018)

Pauvre bête...


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Pauvre bête...


Oui… 
Et que dire de ces pauvres chiens qui n'ont pas été éduqué correctement. De chasse ou pas, quand on lui apprend, un canidé sait très bien faire la différence entre un félin et un lapin…


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Pauvre bête...


Eh oui 
Le chat n'a pas un gout de lapin ?


----------



## pouppinou (20 Août 2018)

Moi par exemple je sais très bien faire la différence entre un Lapinou et un chAAAT !!! 
J'ai été à l'école d'Artaban


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Août 2018)

Uri Avnery


----------



## boninmi (20 Août 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Oui…
> Et que dire de ces pauvres chiens qui n'ont pas été éduqué correctement. De chasse ou pas, quand on lui apprend, un canidé sait très bien faire la différence entre un félin et un lapin…


Le chien responsable est probablement à inclure lui aussi dans ce fil ... Echappé de son enclos avec deux de ses congénères après qu'ils aient déchiré le grillage, le dit coupable a également, ensuite, tué quelques poules, et il avait des antécédents d'attaque de brebis pendant la chasse. Autant dire que son espérance de vie éventuelle est limitée, si son sort n'a pas été déjà réglé.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Août 2018)

boninmi a dit:


> Le chien responsable est probablement à inclure lui aussi dans ce fil ... Echappé de son enclos avec deux de ses congénères après qu'ils aient déchiré le grillage, le dit coupable a également, ensuite, tué quelques poules, et il avait des antécédents d'attaque de brebis pendant la chasse. Autant dire que son espérance de vie éventuelle est limitée, si son sort n'a pas été déjà réglé.



En attendant, ça ne ramènera pas Tigrette ...  ...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2018)

Jacques Abouchar


----------



## aCLR (20 Août 2018)

boninmi a dit:


> Le chien responsable est probablement à inclure lui aussi dans ce fil ... Echappé de son enclos avec deux de ses congénères après qu'ils aient déchiré le grillage, le dit coupable a également, ensuite, tué quelques poules, et il avait des antécédents d'attaque de brebis pendant la chasse. Autant dire que son espérance de vie éventuelle est limitée, si son sort n'a pas été déjà réglé.


Oh pitin…


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En attendant, ça ne ramènera pas Tigrette ...  ...



C'est la vie


----------



## aCLR (20 Août 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est la vie


Nan, ça c'est la mort ! La vie, elle, n'est que le bref intervalle s'intercalant entre le néant de la mort.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Nan, ça c'est la mort ! La vie, elle, n'est que le bref intervalle s'intercalant entre le néant de la mort.



Donc , Ne sommes pas déjà mort à la naissance ?


----------



## aCLR (20 Août 2018)

Tu te poses de ces questions, toi…


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Août 2018)

oups !


----------



## aCLR (21 Août 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> oups !


93 balais quand même le Monsieur !


----------



## Le docteur (21 Août 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Donc , Ne sommes pas déjà mort à la naissance ?


Non, et nous ne savons même pas que nous allons mourir... 
On vit pour vivre.


----------



## aCLR (22 Août 2018)

Le docteur a dit:


> nous ne savons même pas que nous allons mourir...


C'est un truc à m'empêcher de dormir, ton machin !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> 93 balais quand même le Monsieur !



Oui, il a bien vécu quand même.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2018)

Ed King


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Oui, il a bien vécu quand même.


Ça laisse rêveur !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2018)

Joanna Rosiak


----------



## Romuald (25 Août 2018)

Qui ?


----------



## Berthold (25 Août 2018)

Kate.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2018)

Berthold a dit:


> Kate.



Bah oui


----------



## flotow (26 Août 2018)

John McCain


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Août 2018)

flotow a dit:


> John McCain



Bon débarras.


----------



## pouppinou (26 Août 2018)

Chasser le naturel il revient au galop. 

[Humour] La Belgique vient de perdre un de ses représentants [Humour]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Août 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Bon débarras.



On peut ne pas être d'accord avec ses idées, mais à la lecture de son CV, je me dis que ça devait être un gars sévèrement burné !


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Août 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> On peut ne pas être d'accord avec ses idées, mais à la lecture de son CV, je me dis que ça devait être un gars sévèrement burné !


Y’en a d’autres.

Ce n’est pas parce qu’il était anti-Trump qu’il faut lui décerner des lauriers. Je me souviens de ses interventions pendant la présidence Obama. Par moment, il se prenait pour le chef des armées. Que Trump ait réussi là où il a échoué, ça devait le mettre pétard.

LA vérité est que ce type vivait depuis trop longtemps pour tout le mal qu’il a fait. Un digne représentant de ce sénat étasunien, impérialiste et belliciste jusqu’au crime, qui nous a foutu une belle merde en Europe de l’est.


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Août 2018)

Rosa Bouglione


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Août 2018)

Erich Lessing


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2018)

Paul Taylor


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Septembre 2018)

François Flohic


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Septembre 2018)

Burt Reynolds


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2018)

Mac Miller


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2018)

Marco Beacco


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2018)

Rachid Taha


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2018)

Kirin Kiki


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Septembre 2018)

Jean Piat


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Septembre 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Jean Piat



Excellent acteur... 

Et sympathique.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Septembre 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Jean Piat



Je me repasserai _Les Rois Maudits_ à l’occasion.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Jean Piat


----------



## Bartolomeo (19 Septembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Rachid Taha


Mon voisin ... il s'est cramé méchamment !  RIP


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Septembre 2018)

Serge Larivière


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Septembre 2018)

Gary Kurtz


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Septembre 2018)

Marty Balin


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Septembre 2018)

René Pétillon


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Septembre 2018)

Kim Larsen


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Octobre 2018)

Otis Rush


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Octobre 2018)

Antoine Sfeir


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Octobre 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Antoine Sfeir


Un homme d’une grande intelligence et d’une profonde honnêteté intellectuelle. Je l’avais découvert il y a quelques années lorsque je suivais encore C dans l’air sur France 5.

Ses analyses du monde arabo-musulman savaient éviter les clichés et lieu communs de la presse mainstream. Toujours un commentaire juste et objectif de la situation. Il manquait déjà depuis quelques temps et pour cause la maladie faisait déjà son œuvre.

http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-eco/20...e-et-politologue-antoine-sfeir-est-decede.php


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Octobre 2018)

Le petit Charles et sa grande voix


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Octobre 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le petit Charles et sa grande voix



*Hélas*...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le petit Charles et sa grande voix


Eh merde


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Octobre 2018)




----------



## Bartolomeo (1 Octobre 2018)

Adieu l'ami et merci l'artiste !


----------



## Madalvée (1 Octobre 2018)

On va encore dépenser des sommes d'obsèques folles pour un évadé fiscal…


----------



## Bartolomeo (1 Octobre 2018)

On récupèrera la TVA !  (même pas sûr...)


----------



## Bartolomeo (1 Octobre 2018)

Putain ... il paraît qu’Aznavour est recordman des tournées en France !!!
J’croyais que c’était Renaud moi ... il est retourné en desintox ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Octobre 2018)

​


----------



## loustic (2 Octobre 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> ​


Émouvant...


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Octobre 2018)

Marianne Mako

Je me souviens de son « Et c’est le but ! ».


----------



## Berthold (3 Octobre 2018)

Geoff Emerick


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Octobre 2018)

Montserrat Caballé


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2018)

Scott Wilson


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Octobre 2018)

Tsukiji


----------



## Madalvée (7 Octobre 2018)

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michel_Vovelle


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Octobre 2018)

Madalvée a dit:


> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michel_Vovelle



Pas de mon bord mais un grand historien. On pouvait ne pas être en accord avec ses conclusions mais sa réflexion nourrissait le débat. Soboul, Vovelle, Furet, Ozouf, Richet, ça en imposait. Quelle époque ! Rien à voir avec les histrions du moment, qui courent les plateaux TV et les sinécures ministérielles – encore que du côté de la Révolution, avec Martin, Tackett et Jourdan, voire Gueniffey, ont reste sur du bon, un cran en-dessous mais ça vaut encore le détour.


----------



## aCLR (7 Octobre 2018)

On s'en fout… Mais une importante artiste visuelle portugaise est morte la semaine passée…


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Octobre 2018)

Venantino Venantini


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Octobre 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Venantino Venantini



RIP Pascal.


----------



## Romuald (9 Octobre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> RIP Pascal.


Ué, ce coup-ci plus personne n'ira se murger au bizarre dans la cuisine


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Octobre 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Ué, ce coup-ci plus personne n'ira se murger au bizarre dans la cuisine


Pascal c’était « jamais d’alcool » « ça gâte la main ».

La maison Beretta a perdu un bon client.


----------



## pouppinou (9 Octobre 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Venantino Venantini



Comme quoi la première gâchette du Mexicain était vraiment une première gâchette, il est parti le dernier.


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Octobre 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pascal c’était « jamais d’alcool » « ça gâte la main ».
> 
> La maison Beretta a perdu un bon client.




*  Bien qu'aucune arme de cette marque n'apparaisse dans le film.* 

Mais peu importe. 

Mémorable acteur, surtout connu en France pour * ce film culte* qui n'aura pas volé son succès. 
Pour moi, ce sont des éclats de rire à chaque fois que je le revois, bien que je le connaisse pratiquement par coeur...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Octobre 2018)

Jean Lanzi


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Octobre 2018)

Raymond Lévy


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Octobre 2018)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Octobre 2018)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Octobre 2018)

*Paul Andreu*


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Octobre 2018)

Il y a déjà 40 ans...





... et un clin d'œil au Bigounet ! ​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2018)

Paul Allen


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Octobre 2018)

Jamal Khashoggi


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Octobre 2018)

En tout cas, maintenant c'est officiel (de l'aveu même de ses bourreaux, ou assimilé).
Une bien sordide histoire.


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Octobre 2018)

Robert Faurisson


----------



## Romuald (22 Octobre 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Robert Faurisson


Mort à Vichy qui plus est


----------



## Bartolomeo (22 Octobre 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Mort à Vichy qui plus est


Teigneux le mec !!!


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Octobre 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Robert Faurisson



Et qui nous prouve qu’il est mort ? D’ailleurs, a-t-il seulement existé ? Ne manipulerait-on pas les chiffres ?


----------



## Bartolomeo (22 Octobre 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et qui nous prouve qu’il est mort ? D’ailleurs, a-t-il seulement existé ? Ne manipulerait-on pas les chiffres ?


D'ailleurs ... derrière mon écran ... c'est peut-être pas moi qui te lit et te répond ...


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Octobre 2018)

Je ne connaissais pas ce type.
Toutefois, d'après ce que je lis, il ne gagnait pas non plus à être connu.


----------



## Bartolomeo (22 Octobre 2018)

C’etait un fou qui niait a peu près tout ... notamment en plus des chambres à gaz, la traite des esclaves organisée depuis l'île de Gorée (ce qui n’est pas totalement faux puisque la maison des esclaves a été construite fin XVIII eme) ...
Ses propos étaient violents mais pas moins que la réaction du camp d’en face.
Adolescent ... je me suis rendu compte que c’etait les mêmes ... un fou négationniste contre des censeurs prêts à te tuer pour te faire taire.
Il m’aura montré de la plus triste des façons que tout n’est pas noir et blanc ... Pauvre diable.


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Octobre 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> C’etait un fou qui niait a peu près tout ... notamment en plus des chambres à gaz, la traite des esclaves organisée depuis l'île de Gorée (ce qui n’est pas totalement faux puisque la maison des esclaves a été construite fin XVIII eme) ...



Dans cette même veine, les recommandations d'une Taubira désirant qu'il ne soit pas fait mention dans les cours d'histoire, de ceux qui fournissaient les esclaves...

Dans le même sac !


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Octobre 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Adolescent ... je me suis rendu compte que c’etait les mêmes ... un fou négationniste contre des censeurs prêts à te tuer pour te faire taire.


Oui. La raison est trop souvent absente de ce débat.

L’Histoire a été prise en otage par cet obsédé et ses détracteurs. Il avait le pouvoir de faire perdre toute mesure à des esprits par ailleurs brillants. Il aurait suffit d’en rire avec mépris, mais on a préféré lui donner un tribune. La loi Gayssot devrait s’appeler loi Faurisson. Maintenant on imagine des textes législatifs pour empêcher de penser « mal ».


----------



## Bartolomeo (22 Octobre 2018)

Ces abrutis ont réussi à mettre dans la tête des gens que "révisionniste" est un délit alors que c'est la posture fondamentale de tout historien !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2018)

Philippe Gildas


----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2018)

Eh m..de


----------



## Madalvée (28 Octobre 2018)

Apparemment c'était attendu Le Monde a déjà sorti sa nécrologie…


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2018)

Madalvée a dit:


> Apparemment c'était attendu Le Monde a déjà sorti sa nécrologie…



Pour toutes les personnes connues, dès qu’elles atteignent un certain âge, les médias préparent leur nécrologie et la mettent à jour quand de nouvelles choses sont à y ajouter. Comme ça, le jour J ils sont (quasiment) prêts.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2018)

Si être ambitieux, c'est aspirer en dernière instance à une nécrologie flatteuse dans l'opinion des autres ; on peut voir dans le curriculum vitae d'un jeune ambitieux sa préface personnelle à cette nécrologie.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Philippe Gildas



ou
Philippe Leprêtre


----------



## flotow (29 Octobre 2018)

Madalvée a dit:


> Apparemment c'était attendu Le Monde a déjà sorti sa nécrologie…



On voit que c'est pas toi le pro de la nécro sur ce forum !


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Novembre 2018)

Mac Miller


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Novembre 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Mac Miller



Depuis le mois de septembre.

Là, on vient d’apprendre les causes officielles du décès: overdose. (mais tout le monde s’en doutait un peu)

Ariana Grande est libre et à consoler si ça intéresse quelqu’un.


----------



## patlek (6 Novembre 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ariana Grande est libre et à consoler si ça intéresse quelqu’un.



HHHaaaaaaaa... moi!!!!!!! MOI!!!! çà m' intéresserais; mais j' ai des doutes que çà intéresserais Ariana Grande...


Dans les morts a coté desquelles nous sommes passés; il y a Tony Joe White


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Novembre 2018)

*Francis Lai*.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Novembre 2018)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Francis Lai*.


----------



## loustic (8 Novembre 2018)

UNE Homme et une Femme


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Novembre 2018)

loustic a dit:


> UNE Homme et une Femme



Un rappel du "politiquement correct" à l'adresse des jeunes générations ?


----------



## pouppinou (8 Novembre 2018)

*FRANCIS LAI*
Musique de film *OSCAR*isée en 1970 pour *Love Story*

- Instrumental -





- Parole et musique -


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Novembre 2018)

Mais aussi :


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Novembre 2018)

Bartolomé Bennassar

Encore un maître de la science historique qui s’en est allé. Il avait ce don qui manque tant aujourd’hui de faire à la fois preuve de rigueur et de nuance.


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Novembre 2018)

Stan Lee





​


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Novembre 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Stan Lee
> 
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 127648
> ...


 

Punaise... 

L'un de mes auteurs de comics préférés depuis mon enfance...

Auteur aussi talentueux que prolifique, et sans doute le plus grand de la famille Marvel...
Un génie dans son genre. 
Que de personnages créés, de scénarios de comics écrits...
Sans parler des innombrables adaptations pour la télé, la vidéo, et bien entendu le cinéma...
Concernant les récents films de "l'écurie" Marvel, les spectateurs observateurs se seront amusés d'un caméo par film, à la manière d'Hitchcock... 


Bref, TimeCapsule a de la chance que je ne le déteste pas, si l'on considère le nombre de mauvaises nouvelles qu'il m'aura apprises par ses contributions à ce thread...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2018)

Maggy Biskupski


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Novembre 2018)

Douglas Rain


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Novembre 2018)

Lucho Gatica


----------



## Jura39 (24 Novembre 2018)

Nicolas le jardinier


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Novembre 2018)

Bernardo Bertolucci


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Novembre 2018)

De très beau films et, tout de même, une franche saloperie.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Novembre 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> tout de même, une franche saloperie.



C'est ce qu'il en coûte d'aller voir des films avant l'âge minimum recommandé !


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Novembre 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> De très beau films et, tout de même, une franche saloperie.


Mouai, bof.

J’aime bien ce film. Rien que pour le Paris des années 70, il vaut la peine d’être vu. C’est vrai qu’il a aujourd’hui un petit côté « un peu kitsch ». C’est l’époque qui était comme cela. Les films les plus transgressifs on été créés à la fin des années soixante et début des années soixante-dix. Les jeunes ne peuvent pas comprendre... ils n’ont pas les « codes culturelles » comme on dit. 

Quant aux jugement de Jessica Chastain... de la part d’une actrice qui a tourné dans un film qui faisait l’apologie de la torture dans des scènes tout autant « simulées ». Comment dire... très made in US comme réaction : le sexe vs. la violence.


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Novembre 2018)

Pardon, désolé, je me suis mal fait comprendre.
Ce n'était pas un jugement de valeur sur ce film (que j'ai plutôt apprécié dans l'ensemble, sans que ça ne suscite les émotions que j'ai pu avoir en voyant 1900).
C'était plutôt en rapport avec la manière dont a agit le dit Bernardo, aidé du Marlon, à l'encontre de Maria Schneider. Quoiqu'on en pense, les réalisateurs ne sont pas obligés de dresser des guet-apens à leurs acteurs pour en tirer ce qu'ils veulent.
Ce qu'en pense Jessica Chastain, en revanche, m'indiffère totalement.
Mais ce lieu n'est pas une agora. Vous voudrez bien excuser mon babillage.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Novembre 2018)

On peut causer quand même. Ce n’est pas un cimetière.

La méthode n’était pas la mieux venue, certes, il en a lui-même convenu. Pourtant la scène est essentielle au film, un pendant à la scène finale. Elle brise nette la pseudo-romance qui s’installe.

Après, les déboires de Maria Schneider... elle ne fut pas la seule actrice, ni la dernière, à être écrasée par un rôle. Depuis quelques années on a l’impression que Bertolucci l’a assassinée. Encore ce con de Biolay sur Instagram ce soir qui parle de viol, comme si Marlon Brando avait réellement sodomisé l’actrice. Du grand n’importe quoi !

Elle s’est enfoncée toute seule, la petite Maria Schneider. Elle a eu une carrière après le Tango, quelques bons films, souvent durs, comme _La dérobade_, mais elle a eu surtout une vie « space » et ne s’en cachait pas, le revendiquait. Avec l’âge elle était devenue une actrice plutôt impressionnante. Partie trop tôt. Charlotte Rampling a tourné _Portier de nuit_ à la même époque, elle n’en a pas fait une dépression nerveuse.

J’aime aussi beaucoup _1900_, mais je te parie qu’en hommage à Bertolucci on nous servira encore le _Tango, le Dernier Empereur, _voire_ Little Bouddha_. J’aimerai plutôt _Le conformiste_ ou _Un thé au Sahara_. _La Luna_, c’est pas mal non plus. M’enfin...


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Novembre 2018)

Le Tango m'étonnerait vu la conjecture actuelle.
1900 : 5h30 de film. Même sur deux soirées, aucune chance.
Wait and See.


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Novembre 2018)

Stephen Hillenburg


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Décembre 2018)

George W. Bush


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Décembre 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> George W. Bush



Tu t’es trompé de George Bush.


États-Unis : l'ancien président George Bush est mort à 94 ans: 


https://www.sudouest.fr/2018/12/01/...ericain-george-bush-est-mort-5616846-4803.php


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Décembre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Tu t’es trompé de George Bush.
> États-Unis : l'ancien président George Bush est mort à 94 ans:
> https://www.sudouest.fr/2018/12/01/...ericain-george-bush-est-mort-5616846-4803.php





J'm ai gourré ! 

*George H. W. Bush*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Décembre 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> J'm ai gourré !
> 
> *George H. W. Bush*



On va dire que tu as pris de l’avance.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Décembre 2018)

Maria Pacôme


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Décembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Maria Pacôme





TimeCapsule a dit:


> J'm ai gourré !
> 
> *George H. W. Bush*





Jura39 a dit:


> Maria Pacôme




94 ans pour tous les deux...

Égalité !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Décembre 2018)

Human-Fly a dit:


> 94 ans pour tous les deux...
> 
> Égalité !



Non erreur !

Maria Pacôme  avait 95 Ans


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Décembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non erreur !
> 
> Maria Pacôme  avait 95 Ans



Mais, elle, il n’y a pas d’erreur : elle est bien morte.


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Décembre 2018)

Albert Frère


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Décembre 2018)

Joseph Joffo


----------



## pouppinou (6 Décembre 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Joseph Joffo



EN HOMMAGE


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Décembre 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> 1900 : 5h30 de film.



C'est pas dans ce film qu'on voit des fascistes éclater un nourrisson contre un mur ?


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Décembre 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est pas dans ce film qu'on voit des fascistes éclater un nourrisson contre un mur ?



Un chat. Donald Sutherland explose un chat d’un coup de tête.


Diffusion Lundi 10 décembre sur ARTE.


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Décembre 2018)

Lyudmila Alexeyeva


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Décembre 2018)

Edmond Simeoni


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Décembre 2018)

Sondra Locke


----------



## Madalvée (14 Décembre 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Edmond Simeoni


Je crois que je vais bientôt le rejoindre pour avoir fait un jeu de mot sur son nom dans un tweet.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Décembre 2018)

Bernard Darty


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Décembre 2018)

Waow, Darty c'est le nom des fondateurs ?
Au moins je viens d'apprendre quelque chose.

PS : Ça va pas changer grand chose à ma vie, certes.


----------



## boninmi (21 Décembre 2018)

Hanif Hamgam


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Décembre 2018)

Amos Oz


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2018)

Norman Gimbel


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Décembre 2018)

Georges Loinger


----------



## aCLR (29 Décembre 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Waow, Darty c'est le nom des fondateurs ?


Parce que tu croyais que c'était l'acronyme de Distributeur Agrée dans la Revente de Trucs pour chromosome Y, peut-être ?!


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2018)

Edgar Hilsenrath


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Janvier 2019)

Edgar Hilsenrath


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Edgar Hilsenrath





TimeCapsule a dit:


> Edgar Hilsenrath




normal pour un 1er Janvier après les libations d'un réveillon : on voit double


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> normal pour un 1er Janvier après les libations d'un réveillon : on voit double


En plus il ose 
https://forums.macg.co/threads/depression-suicide-parlons-en.1081142/page-346#post-13370261


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Janvier 2019)

Jeanne Augier, l'emblématique propriétaire du palace Negresco


----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2019)

Houari Manar


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Janvier 2019)

Guy Charmot


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Janvier 2019)

Pierre Barillet


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Janvier 2019)

Thierry Séchan


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Janvier 2019)

Oh putain, c'est pas vrai.
J'adorais ces chroniques dans Rock'n'Folk (je vous parle d'un temps que les moins de vingt ans...)


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2019)

George l'escargot


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Janvier 2019)

Theo Adam


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Janvier 2019)

Andrew Orr


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Janvier 2019)

Japon : décès à 113 ans de "l'homme le plus âgé du monde"


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Japon : décès à 113 ans de "l'homme le plus âgé du monde"



Il avait un frère ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Janvier 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il avait un frère ?



Oui : Himeji 

Longue vie à lui.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Janvier 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Oui : Himeji
> 
> Longue vie à lui.



Merci mais je ne pense pas que j’atteindrai cet âge canonique.


----------



## Romuald (20 Janvier 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Merci mais je ne pense pas que j’atteindrai cet âge canonique.


Stricto sensu, l'âge canonique, c'est 40 ans .


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Janvier 2019)

Andrew G. Vajna


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Janvier 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Stricto sensu, l'âge canonique, c'est 40 ans .



Bon alors, c’est fait.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Janvier 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Bon alors, c’est fait.



De quelle couleur, les fleurs ?

PS : on me dit dans l'oreillette qu'il vaut mieux éviter le samedi pour les cérémonies d'enterrement.. .​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Janvier 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> De quelle couleur, les fleurs ?
> 
> PS : on me dit dans l'oreillette qu'il vaut mieux éviter le samedi pour les cérémonies d'enterrement.. .​



Ni fleurs, ni couronne, ni cérémonie quelconque (et surtout pas religieuse).

Crémation et dispersion des cendres dans le carré de verdure du crématorium prévu à cet effet et c’est tout.

Les cérémonies, les fleurs et le reste, je considère que c’est du temps perdu et de l’argent jeté par les fenêtres. Et je n’ai pas besoin de ça pour penser à nos chers disparus.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Janvier 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Crémation et dispersion des cendres dans le carré de verdure du crématorium prévu à cet effet et c’est tout.
> .





Te concernant, j'avais imaginé tout autre chose : 





​Bon. j'irai une autre fois !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2019)

Merde,
Nous mettons une cagnotte en marche


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Janvier 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Te concernant, j'avais imaginé tout autre chose :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 129702
> ​Bon. j'irai une autre fois !



Figures-toi que ça, c’est mon rêve.

Mais indépendamment de ce que ça coûterait, je ne suis pas sûr qu’au Japon on ait le droit de disperser les cendres en pleine nature.


----------



## boninmi (21 Janvier 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Figures-toi que ça, c’est mon rêve.
> 
> Mais indépendamment de ce que ça coûterait, je ne suis pas sûr qu’au Japon on ait le droit de disperser les cendres en pleine nature.


On a bien le droit d'enrichir un peu le sol au pied des cerisiers


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Janvier 2019)

"_Parallèlement, en accord avec les vœux du défunt, de plus en plus de funérailles sont organisées sans appartenance religieuse. Elles peuvent consister par exemple en la dispersion des cendres en montagne ou en mer, l’organisation d’une cérémonie musicale ou la plantation d’un arbre au lieu d’une tombe. Certains même organisent leurs funérailles avant leur mort._" 

_in_ Les rites funéraires au Japon 

La brigade nécro de MacG reste à votre service


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Janvier 2019)

Trèves de balades exotiques, l'actualité commande : Henri d'Orléans (1933-2019)


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Janvier 2019)

François Perrot (acteur)


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2019)

Marcel Azzola


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Janvier 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Marcel Azzola


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Janvier 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Marcel Azzola



Toute une époque .... Un grand Monsieur !


----------



## boninmi (22 Janvier 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Marcel Azzola


Le grand Jacques l'a sans doute reçu en lui redisant "Chauffe, Marcel !".
Je crois avoir collé des affiches pour lui du temps où Suzy Chevet obtenait sa participation au gala du Groupe Libertaire Louise Michel.
Sauf Alzeihmer confirmé ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Janvier 2019)

Michel Legrand


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Michel Legrand


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Janvier 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Michel Legrand





Tant de souvenirs sur cette musique .... Pffff j'en ai les larmes aux yeux !


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Janvier 2019)

Éric Holder


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2019)

Patrick Bricard


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Janvier 2019)

Jean Guillou


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Janvier 2019)

Henry Chapier


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Henry Chapier


----------



## Powerdom (28 Janvier 2019)

philippe-polu


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2019)

Powerdom a dit:


> philippe-polu



Un sacré bonhomme


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Janvier 2019)

Marc Viénot


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Janvier 2019)

James Ingram


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2019)

Alex Barbier


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Janvier 2019)

Georges Sarre inventeur du permis à points


----------



## pouppinou (31 Janvier 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Georges Sarre inventeur du permis à points


Apparemment il n'avait plus de point sur son permis de vivre.


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Février 2019)

Il était apparemment sur une route limitée à 84 ans.

PS : Désolé. Niveau humour c'est pas la forme en ce moment.


----------



## pouppinou (2 Février 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Il était apparemment sur une route limitée à 84 ans.
> 
> PS : Désolé. Niveau humour c'est pas la forme en ce moment.



Juste à temps avant la retenue pour verbalisation. Il ira donc au paradis.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2019)

Josette Audin


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2019)

Kristoff St. John


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Février 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Kristoff St. John



Rhooo. Ils ont spolié les trois prochaines années de diffusion des Feux de l'amour.


----------



## pouppinou (4 Février 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Kristoff St. John





Moonwalker a dit:


> Rhooo. Ils ont spolié les trois prochaines années de diffusion des Feux de l'amour.



Métaphoriquement, effet de la Mémoire Tampon (buffer)


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Février 2019)

Jacques Ferran


----------



## Romuald (8 Février 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Jacques Ferran


Je sais bien que tu as des obsessions, mais quand je clique sur ton lien j'atterris la :

*INFO LE POINT. Bernard Tapie de nouveau perquisitionné
 *


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Février 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Je sais bien que tu as des obsessions, mais quand je clique sur ton lien j'atterris la :
> *INFO LE POINT. Bernard Tapie de nouveau perquisitionné
> *



En effet !

Merci .

Jacques Ferran — Wikipédiahttps://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacques_Ferran


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Février 2019)

Heu, Time Capsule… t’es sponsorisé par Google ?

Tous tes liens sur MacG commencent pas www.google.com/url

C’est peut-être là l’origine de tes problèmes de lien récurrents ?


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Février 2019)

Albert Finney

Un immense artiste.


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Février 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Albert Finney
> 
> Un immense artiste.




Certes...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2019)

Tomi Ungerer


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2019)

Gordon Banks


----------



## Romuald (14 Février 2019)

Opportunity


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Février 2019)

Philippe Dupuis, le père du GSM s'est éteint


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Février 2019)

Sa batterie est usée.


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Février 2019)

Bruno Ganz


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Février 2019)

Serge Merlin


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2019)

Lee Radziwill


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Février 2019)

Karl Lagerfeld


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Février 2019)




----------



## Human-Fly (19 Février 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 130735​



Je ne connaissais pas personnellement Karl Lagerfeld, mais il m'est arrivé de le croiser dans mon restaurant japonais préféré dans lequel je dînais parfois avec mes deux meilleurs amis.
Je peux vous confirmer une chose: il portait en cette occasion (comme sans doute en toute autre) exactement le même genre de tenue que dans les médias. Col de chemise blanc relevé, costume noir impeccable et cravate unie assortie...
Ce n'était pas une tenue de scène ; c'est vraiment comme ça qu'il aimait s'habiller ! 

Mise à part cette petite anecdote, je retiendrai de lui son immense talent, son allure, et aussi son humour. 
Comme tout le monde, j'imagine...

Respect.


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Février 2019)

Stanley Donen


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Février 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Stanley Donen



Je devais justement me re-passer _Voyage à deux_ en petit hommage à Albert Finney.

_Chantons sous la pluie_ est un de mes films préférés depuis mes 4/5 ans. Je me le suis encore passé pendant les fêtes.

Gene Kelly reste mon héros suprême. On me disait "ne va pas dans les flaques d'eau" et je voyais ce type y sauter à pieds joints. Un jour, j'ai réalisé tout ce qu'il fait dans la séquence sous la pluie. Maman était très très contente de moi...  Elle en parle encore aujourd'hui.


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Février 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je devais justement me re-passer _Voyage à deux_ en petit hommage à Albert Finney.
> 
> _Chantons sous la pluie_ est un de mes films préférés depuis mes 4/5 ans. Je me le suis encore passé pendant les fêtes.
> 
> Gene Kelly reste mon héros suprême. On me disait "ne va pas dans les flaques d'eau" et je voyais ce type y sauter à pieds joints. Un jour, j'ai réalisé tout ce qu'il fait dans la séquence sous la pluie. Maman était très très contente de moi...  Elle en parle encore aujourd'hui.




J'espère que la séquence a été filmée et que tu vas pouvoir tous nous en faire profiter !


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Février 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2019)

Roland Leroy


----------



## Madalvée (25 Février 2019)

Nolwenn doit être triste…


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Février 2019)

Jean Camille Joseph Masson 

Un _vrai_ résistant, lui...


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Février 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Jean Camille Joseph Masson
> 
> Un _vrai_ résistant, lui...



Plus qu'un résistant, un combattant.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Février 2019)

Mark Hollis


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Février 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Mark Hollis



Such a shame .....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Février 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Mark Hollis



Ça me laisse sans voix.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2019)

Jean Masson


----------



## Romuald (27 Février 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Jean Masson


T'es à la bourre...


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Février 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> T'es à la bourre...



Faut pas lui en vouloir : 





Jura39 a dit:


> Moins 10°C ce matin



Ça ne facilite pas la rapidité d'information !


----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2019)

Lisa Sheridan


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Février 2019)

André Previn


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2019)

Katherine Helmond


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2019)

Med Hondo


----------



## Romuald (3 Mars 2019)

André Francis,

Grâce à qui j'ai vite appris que le jazz ne se limitait pas seulement à Sydney Bechet et au style New-Orleans des vinyles de mes parents.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Mars 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> André Francis,
> 
> Grâce à qui j'ai vite appris que le jazz ne se limitait pas seulement à Sydney Bechet et au style New-Orleans des vinyles de mes parents.



Oui.

Mais c'est bien aussi le style New-Orleans.


----------



## Romuald (3 Mars 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Oui.
> 
> Mais c'est bien aussi le style New-Orleans.


Je n'en disconviens pas !


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Mars 2019)

Keith Flint à 49 ans...


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Mars 2019)

oh putain, merde, c'est pas vrai ?
Il me souvient l'époque où était sorti Firestarter.
Ni une ni deux je vais acheter l'album.
Et à chaque rayon il y avait une affichette
"Arrêtez de demander.
Non, l'album n'est pas encore sorti.
Il faudra attendre ou n'acheter que le SP"
Du coup, ben, j'ai attendu (après avoir acheté le SP).
Et quand le Fat of the Land est sorti, quelle claque dans la gueule.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Mars 2019)

Longtemps que je n'avais plus entendu ça. C'est vrai que c'était… wouah ! Et il fallait les voir en Live. 

La grande hécatombe se poursuit.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mars 2019)

Luke Perry : https://www.20minutes.fr/arts-stars...ubliable-dylan-beverly-hills-decede-apres-avc


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Mars 2019)

Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce bordel ?
Qui s'échine à faire disparaitre les figures iconiques de mon adulescence ?

PS : ne cherchez pas un erreur de frappe, j'ai bien écrit adulescence.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mars 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> PS : ne cherchez pas un erreur de frappe, j'ai bien écrit adulescence.



Ton PS était nécessaire : j'avais compris "obsolescence" !


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Mars 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ton PS était nécessaire : j'avais compris "obsolescence" !



Vu ce qu'il se passe, j'ai le sentiment que mon obsolescence c'est pour "dans pas longtemps".

Égocentrisme crasse : je ferais en sorte d'apparaitre dans ce fil.
Ceci est une tentative d'humour, pas un voeux (évidemment).


----------



## Romuald (6 Mars 2019)

​


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mars 2019)

Jacques Loussier






...  et aussi : 






​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mars 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Jacques Loussier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On est au courant depuis 17h17.


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mars 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> On est au courant depuis 17h17.



Ah bon ?

Pourquoi crois-tu que j'ai fait figurer la base de la pub EDF en n° 2 ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mars 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ah bon ?
> 
> Pourquoi crois-tu que j'ai fait figurer la base de la pub EDF en n° 2 ?



Parce que tu étais au courant ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mars 2019)

La femme qui a inspiré «Joe le taxi», chanté par Vanessa Paradis, est ...


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2019)

Sidney Sheinberg


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2019)

Jan-Michael Vincent


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mars 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Jan-Michael Vincent



Bien triste, la fin  !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mars 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Bien triste, la fin  !



Oui. Ça ne vole pas haut.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2019)

Jacques Bodoin


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Mars 2019)

*Pierre de Saintignon**. *


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2019)

Jed Allan


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mars 2019)

Hal Blaine


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mars 2019)

Dick Dale


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2019)

Jacques Dessemme


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2019)

Patrick Keil


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Mars 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Patrick Keil



Indispensable :


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Mars 2019)

Scott Walker


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Mars 2019)

Olivier Cinna


----------



## bompi (26 Mars 2019)

J'ai l'impression qu'on l'a oublié : Marcel Detienne.


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mars 2019)

Michel Bacos


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Mars 2019)

Agnès Varda


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2019)

Stephen Fitzpatrick , Audun Laading, et Trevor Engelbrektson


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mars 2019)

J'ai voulu faire une blagalakon avant de lire... 

Et Jura qui aime pendant que j'édite


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Avril 2019)

*Tania Mallet. *


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Avril 2019)

Jean-Louis David


----------



## boninmi (3 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Jean-Louis David


C'est une information décoiffante.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2019)

Nous, on s’en fout car on a toujours NOTRE Jean-Louis David.


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Avril 2019)

Maurice Pon


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2019)

Mabô Kouyaté


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Avril 2019)

*Nadja Regin*.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2019)

Ian Cognito


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Avril 2019)

Hubert Wayaffe


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ian Cognito



C'est triste, évidemment ...
D'un autre côté, quoi de mieux pour un acteur comique que de mourir sur scène en faisant rire son public???...


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Avril 2019)

*Alan García*


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2019)

Mya-Lecia Naylor


----------



## Romuald (18 Avril 2019)

Qui ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Avril 2019)

Kate !


----------



## boninmi (19 Avril 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Qui ?





Himeji a dit:


> Kate !



16 ans ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Avril 2019)

Ou 16 cm


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Ou 16 cm


C'est vraiment petit


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Avril 2019)

boninmi a dit:


> 16 ans ...


C'est vraiment jeune


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Avril 2019)

Jean (grand-duc de Luxembourg)


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Avril 2019)

Dick Rivers


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Dick Rivers


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Avril 2019)

N'en déplaise, ça m'attriste beaucoup plus que la perte de Johnny.


----------



## boninmi (24 Avril 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> N'en déplaise, ça m'attriste beaucoup plus que la perte de Johnny.


+1


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Avril 2019)

A-t-il eu le temps de souffler la bougie avant son dernier souffle ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Avril 2019)

Jean-Pierre Marielle


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Avril 2019)

Je venais de me repasser _Les mois d’avril sont meurtriers_ il y a deux jours.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Avril 2019)

Ken Kercheval (Cliff Barnes dans Dallas)


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Jean-Pierre Marielle


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Avril 2019)

Long comme un jour sans Marielle…


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Avril 2019)

Il y ben a qu'on va moins regretter que d'autres : Abbassi Madani


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Il y ben a qu'on va moins regretter que d'autres : Abbassi Madani



C'est le moins qu'on puisse dire...


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Avril 2019)

Julien Lauprêtre


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Kate !


Et mon copyright petit nioub insignifiant?!


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Avril 2019)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et mon copyright petit nioub insignifiant?!



Il va te falloir un jeu de miroirs pour voir où tu vas pouvoir te le mettre.


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Avril 2019)

John Singleton


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> John Singleton



Merde, AVC, 51 ans.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2019)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Il va te falloir un jeu de miroirs pour voir où tu vas pouvoir te le mettre.


Grossier personnage!
Ça a bien changé MacG


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Avril 2019)

Le vétéran français Bernard Dargols est décédé


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Avril 2019)

Anémone...


----------



## Madalvée (30 Avril 2019)

Pauvre Giscard…


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Avril 2019)

Paraît qu'il y en avait une sur MacG...


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Avril 2019)

Madalvée a dit:


> Pauvre Giscard…



Je croyais d'ailleurs qu'elle avait péri dans un feu de cheminée...


----------



## Berthold (3 Mai 2019)

Peter Mayhew


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mai 2019)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mai 2019)

Philippe Carrese


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Mai 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Philippe Carrese


Fucking bad news.
C'est le personnage et l'écrivain que je pleure (pas le réalisateur).


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mai 2019)

Jean Vanier


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mai 2019)

Maîtres Cédric de Pierrepont et Alain Bertoncello, morts pour la France


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mai 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Maîtres Cédric de Pierrepont et Alain Bertoncello, morts pour la France


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mai 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Maîtres Cédric de Pierrepont et Alain Bertoncello, morts pour la France



Ce qui est infiniment regrettable, ce sont les insultes qui leur seront adressées, ainsi qu'à leur famille, cet après-midi à Villacoublay ! 

Honte pour mon pays !


----------



## Gwen (11 Mai 2019)

Hein. Je n’ai pas vu ça. Tu as un lien sur ces insultes ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mai 2019)

gwen a dit:


> Hein. Je n’ai pas vu ça. Tu as un lien sur ces insultes ?



Le fait de se déplacer pour accueillir deus personnes inconscientes dont l'irresponsabilité est la cause de la mort de deux soldats venus les délivrer, comment appelles-tu ça ?

Des condoléances aux familles endeuillées ?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mai 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le fait de se déplacer pour accueillir deus personnes inconscientes dont l'irresponsabilité est la cause de la mort de deux soldats venus les délivrer, comment appelles-tu ça ?
> 
> Des condoléances aux familles endeuillées ?




Je comprends parfaitement ton point de vue et je le respecte .
Certes, ces deux touristes français auraient mieux fait de choisir une autre destination .
Et d'une manière générale, les touristes quittant la France seraient bien inspirés de s'abstenir de se rendre dans des régions signalées comme zones rouges, et donc à haut risque.
En gros, si certaines régions du monde sont formellement déconseillées par le Quai d'Orsay, il ne faut pas y aller.
Et toujours pour aller dans le même sens, en l'occurrence, cela nous fait un bilan humain d'un guide assassiné, et deux soldats d'élite de l'armée française qui ont dû se sacrifier.
Soit un bilan total de trois personnes innocentes tuées par des terroristes .
Ce qui fait cher payé pour un safari photos...
Je pense que nous serons tous d'accord là-dessus.

D'un autre côté, ces deux touristes français sont justement ceux pour qui les deux soldats d'élite se sont sacrifiés.
Malgré ce qu'on peut très légitimement leur reprocher, peut-être ne faut-il pas les accabler au-delà du raisonnable...
Parce que si ces deux touristes ne revenaient pas sains et sauts en France, dans un sens, le sacrifice des deux militaires d'élite n'auraient servi à rien...


----------



## Gwen (11 Mai 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le fait de se déplacer pour accueillir deus personnes inconscientes dont l'irresponsabilité est la cause de la mort de deux soldats venus les délivrer, comment appelles-tu ça ?
> 
> Des condoléances aux familles endeuillées ?


AH, OK, les insultes viennent donc de ta part. Je n'avais pas compris ça comme ça.

Je te laisse donc ruminer dans ton coin et avoir honte tout seul.


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mai 2019)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Malgré ce qu'on peut très légitimement leur reprocher, peut-être ne faut-il pas les accabler au-delà du raisonnable...
> Parce que si ces deux touristes ne revenaient pas sains et sauts en France, dans un sens,_ le sacrifice des deux militaires d'élite n'auraient servi à rien_...



Copie conforme des éléments de langage dispensés depuis ce matin par LREM...



gwen a dit:


> AH, OK, les insultes viennent donc de ta part. Je n'avais pas compris ça comme ça.
> Je te laisse donc ruminer dans ton coin et avoir honte tout seul.



Tu es censé, tout comme moi, connaître la loi : Code pénal - Article 221-6 En cas de violation manifestement délibérée d'une obligation particulière de prudence ou de sécurité imposée par la loi ou le règlement, les peines encourues sont portées à cinq ans d'emprisonnement et à 75 000 euros d'amende...

On a connu la justice infiniment plus rapide...

Voudrais-tu que, dans son infinie bonté, le président propose aux touristes de porter leurs valises après leur avoir offert leurs billets de retour ?

Et ce n'est pas ce distingué président qui avait bien su expliquer à la niçoise bousculée lors d'une manifestation qu'il n'était pas sage à son âge d'avoir été là où elle était...

Le ridicule le dispute à "l'insulte"...


----------



## Gwen (11 Mai 2019)

C'est bien de citer la loi, je suis 100% d’accord avec toi, mais dans ce cas, c'était juste des recommandations de niveau rouge et non une interdiction de se rendre a cet endroit. De là à ce que le président se déplace pour accueillir ces inconscients qui ont maintenant du sang sur la conscience, je trouve ça également inutile. Il a bien plus important à faire. 

Ce que je n'apprécie pas, c'est ta formulation qui laisse supposer que les insultes ont été formulées à l'encontre des deux soldats morts. Il n’en est rien, heureusement.


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mai 2019)

gwen a dit:


> Ce que je n'apprécie pas, c'est ta formulation qui laisse supposer que les insultes ont été formulées à l'encontre des deux soldats morts. Il n’en est rien, heureusement.



Désolé, mais dans les faits, cela s'apparente bien à une insulte envers les familles des soldats décédés.


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mai 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Copie conforme des éléments de langage dispensés depuis ce matin par LREM...
> 
> (...)



Tu me l'apprends.

Mais dans ce cas, je donne raison à toutes les personnes qui partagent mon point de vue, indépendamment du fait qu'elles aient un quelconque rapport avec LREM ou pas.


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mai 2019)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tu me l'apprends.
> Mais dans ce cas, je donne raison à toutes les personnes qui partagent mon point de vue, indépendamment du fait qu'elles aient un quelconque rapport avec LREM ou pas.



"Point de vue" : Mais pourquoi Emmanuel Macron va-t-il accueillir deux touristes à Villacoublay ?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mai 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> "Point de vue" : Mais pourquoi Emmanuel Macron va-t-il accueillir deux touristes à Villacoublay ?



Je n'en sais rien.

Il m'a semblé qu'il comptait le faire discrètement, ce qui me semble être la moindre des choses...
Mais ces deux touristes français ne sont pas les héros de l'histoire, et ce n'est pas à eux qu'il faut rendre hommage, ça me semble évident .

PS: Je mets totalement de côté la situation de la citoyenne sud-coréenne qui revient avec les deux touristes français, de même pour la citoyenne américaine, toutes deux libérées dans la foulée. 
Pour l'instant, je n'ai pas la moindre idée de ce qui s'est passé pour ces deux femmes, ou des disques auxquels elles se seraient délibérément exposées... Ou pas.
Je n'en sais rien, donc je n'exprime aucune opinion à leur sujet.


----------



## Romuald (11 Mai 2019)

gwen a dit:


> c'était juste des recommandations de niveau rouge


Même pas


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mai 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Même pas



Absolument. 

Mais sauf erreur de ma part, l'information est très récente, et les personnes - sur MacG et ailleurs - ayant réagi en parlant d'une zone rouge devaient être de bonne foi au moment où ils se sont exprimés sur le sujet entre hier et maintenant.
Dans ces pays, le zonage des endroits à risques évolue très souvent, et très vite.
Un peu comme les zones de front dans un pays en guerre.

Ceci dit, les anciens otages français eux-même ont reconnu n'avoir pas assez pris en compte les mises en garde du Quay d'Orsay...
Un peu tard...


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2019)

Compagnie, repos !

(merci)


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Mai 2019)

Jean-Claude Brisseau

Un de mes cinéaste préféré. Il a pu paraître sulfureux à certains, mais jamais vulgaire.

Je vous conseille deux films de Brisseau, loin des polémiques imbéciles : _De bruit et de fureur_ (1988) et _Céline_ (1992).

Après, si vous ne cultivez pas les a priori, _Choses secrètes_, _Les anges exterminateurs_ et _À l’aventure_ constituent son triptyque « sexuel », érotico-mystique, dont les casting lui ont valu des problèmes judiciaires.

Mon regret : je n’ai jamais vu _Les savates du bon Dieu_.


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mai 2019)

Nasrallah Boutros Sfeir


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mai 2019)

Doris Day


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Mai 2019)

L'acteur américain Isaac Kappy est mort


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mai 2019)

Comme dirait Hervé Vilard, Kappy, c’est fini.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mai 2019)

Mick Micheyl


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mai 2019)

Ieoh Ming Pei



​
​


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Mai 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ieoh Ming Pei



102 ans. Il laissera de grandes choses. Je ne me lasse jamais de déambuler dans ce Louvre qu'il a su magnifiquement transformer.


Anecdote : il avait aussi créé le siège de NeXT à Redwood City.


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Mai 2019)

Grumpy cat


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mai 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Grumpy cat



La première chatte devenue une poule aux œufs d’or (tu m’étonnes qu’ils la pleurent).


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mai 2019)

Décès de Bernard Chevry, fondateur du Midem et du MIPTV


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mai 2019)

Nilda Fernandez


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Mai 2019)

Michel Anfrol


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Mai 2019)

Machiko Kyō







Une pensée pour Himeji ​


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Mai 2019)

_Les contes de la lune vague après la pluie.
_
Je n'ai plus revu ce magnifique film depuis de longues années.


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Mai 2019)

Niki Lauda


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Mai 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Niki Lauda
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 133243​



Ah! Merde.

Trop jeune, je ne me souviens pas trop de l'accident. Les journaux en parlait comme d'un miraculé. J'ai plutôt l'image de son retour en 1982/83 avec notamment le grand prix de Détroit avec ses murs et ses courbes "carrées". Mon premier "choc" ce fut Peterson à Monza en 1978. Au final, il aura quand même succombé des suites de son crash au Nürburgring , 43 ans après. Quelle époque !


----------



## SyMich (21 Mai 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Au final, il aura quand même succombé des suites de son crash au Nürburgring , 43 ans après. Quelle époque !



Il est décédé des suites d'une infection pulmonaire contractée à Ibiza en août dernier.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2019)

Patrick Alès


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mai 2019)

François Weyergans


----------



## pouppinou (30 Mai 2019)

Christophe COGAN  Christophe Cogan


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Juin 2019)

Frank Lucas


----------



## Bartolomeo (1 Juin 2019)

José Antonio Reyes[url][/url]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juin 2019)

Après Grumpy cat, Leo.

C'est une héchatombe !


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Juin 2019)

Michel Serres


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Juin 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Michel Serres


C'est un grand Homme qui vient de nous quitter.


----------



## Gwen (2 Juin 2019)

Porg, the glass kitten. 
https://www.instagram.com/porg_the_glass_kitten/

Sa vie fut courte mais pleine d’amour.


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Juin 2019)

Yannick Bellon


----------



## pouppinou (3 Juin 2019)

Daley Mathison (Malheureusement le TT est un grand pourvoyeur d'étoile dans le ciel )


----------



## Romuald (7 Juin 2019)

Dr John


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juin 2019)

Sables-d'Olonne: les noms des trois sauveteurs tués


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2019)

Cédric Duchet


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2019)

Francis Collomp


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2019)

Raymonde Bocuse


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Juin 2019)

Franco Zeffirelli


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Juin 2019)

Maurice Bénichou


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Juin 2019)

Mohamed Morsi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2019)

Gloria Vanderbilt


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Juin 2019)

*Rectificatif :* 

Saint Louis n'est pas mort de la peste ! 

À quoi ça sert de recommander 5 légumes par jour ?


----------



## Berthold (18 Juin 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Rectificatif :*[…]


Comment ? Louis IX est mort et on ne m’avait rien dit !?


----------



## Berthold (18 Juin 2019)

Zappy Max


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Juin 2019)

Cassius (groupe)


----------



## pouppinou (20 Juin 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Cassius (groupe)



Dire que l'on aura pas connu tout ce qui lui restait de créatif pour parachever son oeuvre "associée"


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juin 2019)

Jean-Marie Hullot


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Jean-Marie Hullot


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2019)

Joëlle Kopf


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Rectificatif :*
> 
> Saint Louis n'est pas mort de la peste !
> 
> À quoi ça sert de recommander 5 légumes par jour ?



Au Moyen-Âge, on avait tendance à appeler "peste" toute maladie mal identifiée. C'était un mot générique.

Quant au cas de Saint-Louis, ce n'est pas un scoop loin de là. Cela fait de nombreuses années qu'on doute du qualificatif de "peste" concernant sa maladie terminale. Voir la biographie que lui a consacré Jacques Le Goff en 1994.

Les carences en vitamines concernant le chef d'une armée en campagne, isolée et ravagée par les épidémies, un chef qui pratiquait assidument le jeune chrétien, cela n'a rien de surprenant non plus. Le scorbut est une hypothèse comme une autre. Maintenant, à savoir s'il a gagné la course contre la dysenterie et le typhus...


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2019)

Jean Mercier


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Juin 2019)

Édith Scob


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Juin 2019)

Roger Béteille (ingénieur)


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juin 2019)

Watson


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Juillet 2019)

Mordillo


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juillet 2019)

Florijana Ismaili


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Juillet 2019)

Lee Iacocca


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Juillet 2019)

Anne Vanderlove


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Juillet 2019)

João Gilberto


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> João Gilberto


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2019)

Cameron Boyce


----------



## Romuald (7 Juillet 2019)

Qui ?


----------



## Romuald (7 Juillet 2019)

Qui ?


----------



## Romuald (7 Juillet 2019)

sur le poulailler


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Juillet 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Qui ?





Romuald a dit:


> Qui ?


C'est Kiki


Romuald a dit:


> sur le poulailler


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Juillet 2019)

Ross Perot


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Juillet 2019)

Johnny Kitagawa



​
​


----------



## Berthold (10 Juillet 2019)

Z


----------



## peyret (11 Juillet 2019)

Vincent_Lambert


----------



## Madalvée (16 Juillet 2019)

Johnny Clegg…
http://www.leparisien.fr/culture-lo...ort-16-07-2019-8118372.php#xtor=AD-1481423553


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Juillet 2019)

Johnny Clegg



​
​


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2019)

Madalvée a dit:


> Johnny Clegg…
> http://www.leparisien.fr/culture-lo...ort-16-07-2019-8118372.php#xtor=AD-1481423553



_Le Zoulou blanc* *_

_*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGS7SpI7obY*_​


----------



## ScapO (16 Juillet 2019)

Triste nouvelle .Qu’il repose en paix.

African shadow man
Tell me the future if you can, tell it to me
There's magic in your hands
Touch my life and set me free


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juillet 2019)

Madalvée a dit:


> Johnny Clegg…
> http://www.leparisien.fr/culture-lo...ort-16-07-2019-8118372.php#xtor=AD-1481423553





TimeCapsule a dit:


> Johnny Clegg
> 
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 135583
> ...



Il est mort 2 fois ?


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Il est mort 2 fois ?


Des origines belges peut-être !?


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Juillet 2019)

Charles Ceccaldi-Raynaud


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juillet 2019)

Le sergent-chef Edgar Roellinger, 27 ans, 
Le caporal-chef de 1ère classe Cédric Guyot, 31 ans, 
Le caporal-chef de 1ère classe Mickaël Vandeville, 30 ans


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Juillet 2019)

Ágnes Heller


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Juillet 2019)

César Pelli


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juillet 2019)

Li Peng

Je serai plus nuancé que l'article du Figaro. Les vrais décideurs du massacre sont Deng Xiaoping et les vieux compagnons de Mao. L'armée était contrôlées par Deng le toujours président de la commission militaire centrale. Li Peng n'était qu'un exécutant, le visage que les vieux gardiens de l'orthodoxie communiste restés dans l'ombre ont donné à la répression.

Il fut plus commode pour l'occident de concentrer les attaques sur Li Peng que de reconnaître que la personne avec qui on a négocié l'ouverture de la Chine au Monde (et notamment la rétrocession de Hong-Kong), symbole de cette ouverture pendant des années, qu'on continué à visiter quasi religieusement à chaque voyage diplomatique même après 1989, n'était qu'un boucher sanguinaire de plus.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juillet 2019)

Je me suis embrouillé dans le copier/coller de liens. 

Voici la nécrologie du Figaro : http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/chine-l-ex-premier-ministre-li-peng-est-decede-20190723

Et puis, tant qu'à faire, celle du Monde, plus complète : https://www.lemonde.fr/disparitions...eng-le-boucher-de-tiananmen_5492561_3382.html

On y apprend entre autre qu'il fut le fils adoptif de Chou Enlai.


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juillet 2019)

*Rutger Hauer*... 


Inoubliable acteur...


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Juillet 2019)

Béji Caïd Essebsi


----------



## ScapO (25 Juillet 2019)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Rutger Hauer*...
> 
> 
> Inoubliable acteur...



« J'ai vu tant de choses que vous, humains, ne pourriez pas croire. 
De grands navires en feu surgissant de l'épaule d'Orion. 
J'ai vu des rayons fabuleux, des rayons C, briller dans l'ombre de la porte de Tannhäuser. 
Tous ces moments se perdront dans l'oubli comme les larmes dans la pluie. 
Il est temps de mourir. »


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juillet 2019)

ScapO a dit:


> « J'ai vu tant de choses que vous, humains, ne pourriez pas croire.
> De grands navires en feu surgissant de l'épaule d'Orion.
> J'ai vu des rayons fabuleux, des rayons C, briller dans l'ombre de la porte de Tannhäuser.
> Tous ces moments se perdront dans l'oubli comme les larmes dans la pluie.
> Il est temps de mourir. »



Les deux dernières phrases sont de Rutger Hauer. Il avait remanié le monologue de Ridley Scott.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Juillet 2019)

Danièle Heymann


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Juillet 2019)

Pierre Péan


----------



## ze_random_bass (26 Juillet 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Danièle Heymann



Ah merde alors, une de mes critiques préférées au Masque et la plume, une des dernières émissions de _vraie _critique et pas de promo sur le cinéma.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Juillet 2019)

Philippe Ogouz


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Juillet 2019)

Russi Taylor


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Juillet 2019)

Carlos Cruz-Díez


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Juillet 2019)

Jaime Ortega


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Juillet 2019)

George Hilton (acteur)


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Juillet 2019)

Jean-Luc Thérier


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Jean-Luc Thérier
> 
> ​


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Août 2019)

Hamza ben Laden


----------



## Berthold (1 Août 2019)

Steve Sawyer


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Août 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Hamza ben Laden



Enfin une bonne nouvelle ! 




Berthold a dit:


> Steve Sawyer



Et une mauvaise, comme d'habitude...


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Août 2019)

Incendie dans le Gard : crash d'un bombardier d'eau, le pilote est mort


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Août 2019)

Jean-Claude Bouttier


----------



## pouppinou (3 Août 2019)

Salut Champion


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Août 2019)

Nuon Chea





​


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Nuon Chea
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 136175​
> ​




Il fait partie des rares personnes citées dans ce thread qui ne manqueront pas à grand-monde...

Mais parler de la mort des pires personnages me semble évidemment aussi important que de parler de la mort de personnages beaucoup plus estimables.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Jean-Claude Bouttier


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Août 2019)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Il fait partie des rares personnes citées dans ce thread qui ne manqueront pas à grand-monde...



Ne crois pas cela. Il y avait à l'époque parmi la soi-disant "intelligentsia" française, quelques admirateurs des Khmers Rouges. Certes, ils préfèrent aujourd'hui se faire oublier en soutenant Macron. Avec lui c'est un peu de leur jeunesse qui s'éteint.


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Août 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ne crois pas cela. Il y avait à l'époque parmi la soi-disant "intelligentsia" française, quelques admirateurs des Khmers Rouges. Certes, ils préfèrent aujourd'hui se faire oublier en soutenant Macron. Avec lui c'est un peu de leur jeunesse qui s'éteint.




Je suis bien d'accord. 

Pas mal d'individus ont soutenu les Khmers Rouges à l'époque. Du moins chez certains intellectuels... 
Par contre, je doute fort qu'il reste beaucoup de gens, en France ou ailleurs, et même chez les intellectuels, pour avoir cultivé ce genre de nostalgie jusqu'à aujourd'hui...

Quant à Macron qui serait soutenu par d'anciens admirateurs des Khmers Rouges désormais soucieux de se faire oublier, au moins concernant cette période de leur vie...
C'est un point de vue dont je te laisse l'entière paternité.


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Août 2019)

message ré-orienté (j'ai pas écrit "orienté")


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Août 2019)

Toni Morrison

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Août 2019)

Henri Belolo


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Août 2019)

*Jean-Pierre Mocky*. 


Je ne retiendrai pas seulement de lui sa filmographie d'acteur, de réalisateur, de producteur...

Honnêtement,  je n'ai pas toujours tout aimé chez Mocky, mais il y a eu du bon, et du très bon...

Mais je me rappelle aussi son rachat du cinéma *Le Brady*, lors d'une des nombreuses crises traversées par cette salle parisiennen, qui lui a appartenu entre 1994 et 2011.

Le Brady aura diffusé un peu de tout, et surtout ce qui n'était pas forcément ailleurs...
Du cinéma "bis" au films de genre de séries B à  Z jusqu'au cinéma d'auteur...

Une salle dans laquelle je compte de mémorables souvenirs depuis les années 1980...


Et pour revenir à Mocky en tant que réalisateur, on peut saluer la liberté du provocateur iconoclaste, mais aussi le fait d'avoir souvent réussi à faire des films avec des moyens financiers parfois dérisoires...

Une grande figure du cinéma français indépendant.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Août 2019)

Je ne connais pas tous ses films mais j’adore « le miraculé ».


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Je ne connais pas tous ses films mais j’adore « le miraculé ».



La nécrologie du Monde donne un assez bon résumé de sa carrière et de ses meilleurs films.
https://www.lemonde.fr/culture/arti...-jean-pierre-mocky-est-mort_5497761_3246.html

Il n'y a rien à jeter dans les titres cités, il serait même utile de les avoir tous vus au moins une fois dans sa vie.

Personnellement, me resteront _Litan_, _Il y a-t-il un Français dans la salle?_, _Le miraculé_, _Les saisons du plaisir_, _Noir comme le souvenir_, _Agent trouble_ et le tristement réaliste _À mort l'arbitre!_.


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Août 2019)

Jeffrey Epstein


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Août 2019)

Felice Gimondi





​


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Août 2019)

Peter Fonda


----------



## pouppinou (17 Août 2019)

*EASY RIDER









*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Août 2019)

Simon Gautier : Italie : le corps du randonneur français Simon Gautier a été retrouvé


----------



## pouppinou (21 Août 2019)

FRED RISTER












_Le miracle n'aura pas tenu..._
_"Tu es parti mais ton oeuvre reste pour le bien de tous et ton immortalité est inscrit à jamais dans le codage numérique de l'univers."_​


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> FRED RISTER
> 
> ​


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Août 2019)




----------



## Moonwalker (21 Août 2019)

Fred Rister

Salut l'artiste.


----------



## aCLR (21 Août 2019)

Fred Rister


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Août 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Fred Rister



Tu n'es que le quatrième à le citer !



aCLR a dit:


> Je veux bien écouter ou regarder mais lire, non merci, ça me fatigue…



 C'est bien vrai ! ​


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Août 2019)

Le deuxième. Les deux posts précédents le mien n'ont rien cité du tout. 

J'avais vu il y a quelques temps un documentaire sur lui, sa vie, sa carrière, son long calvaire avec le cancer. Un type simple et joyeux qui voulait procurer du bonheur aux gens le temps d'un set de musique.


----------



## aCLR (22 Août 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu n'es que le quatrième à le citer !


C'est bien vrai ! 


Moonwalker a dit:


> Le deuxième.


C'est encore mieux !


----------



## Romuald (22 Août 2019)

Fred Rister est mort ?

C'est qui ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Fred Rister est mort ?
> 
> C'est qui ?


Demande à aCLR  c'est le dernier à l'avoir connu vivant


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Août 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> FRED RISTER
> ​





TimeCapsule a dit:


>





Moonwalker a dit:


> Fred Rister





aCLR a dit:


> Fred Rister





Moonwalker a dit:


> Le deuxième. Les deux posts précédents le mien n'ont rien cité du tout.



Désolé, mais ça fait bien quatre ! j'ai lancé mon post trop vite, mais je l'ai effacé dès que j'ai constaté ma gaffe ! 

Néanmoins, ta promptitude à voler au secours d'un pauvre modo opprimé est touchante ! 

Sois en remercié !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> FRED RISTER
> 
> ​


​


Jura39 a dit:


>





TimeCapsule a dit:


>





Moonwalker a dit:


> Fred Rister
> 
> Salut l'artiste.





aCLR a dit:


> Fred Rister



Pour moi cela fait 5


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pour moi cela fait 5



Nous avions le modo opprimé, nous voilà avec le modo fouteur de m*** !


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pour moi cela fait 5



C'est parce que t'es anti-spéciste. Je ne compte pas les animaux.


----------



## aCLR (22 Août 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Nous avions le modo opprimé, nous voilà avec le modo fouteur de m*** !


Modo redondant s'te plaît !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2019)

Ben Unwin


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2019)

Nancy Holloway


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Août 2019)

Ferdinand Piëch


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Août 2019)

Michel Aumont

https://www.lepoint.fr/culture/l-ac...rt-a-l-age-de-82-ans-29-08-2019-2332450_3.php


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2019)

Marcel Ledun


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2019)

Valerie Harper


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Août 2019)

Anthoine Hubert


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Août 2019)

J'ai vu une vidéo de l'accident. Terrible.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'ai vu une vidéo de l'accident. Terrible.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2019)

Bernard Golay


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Septembre 2019)

Marcel Ledun

R.I.P. Pimprenelle, Nicolas et Nounours.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Marcel Ledun
> 
> R.I.P. Pimprenelle, Nicolas et Nounours.



A raté deja signalé hier 
https://forums.macg.co/threads/le-thread-post-mortem-v-2.190233/page-206#post-13475459


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Marcel Ledun
> 
> R.I.P. Pimprenelle, Nicolas et Nounours.



 ... De beaux souvenirs qui s'envolent ...


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Septembre 2019)

Pal Benko

Le 26 août dernier s'est éteint à Budapest le Grand Maître International d'échecs Pal Benko. Né en France en 1928, il vécu en Hongrie puis se réfugia aux États-Unis en 1958, pays qu'il représenta avec brio dans les tournois internationaux.

En 1970, troisième du championnat des États-Unis, et donc qualifié pour le tournois Interzonal de Majorque, il cède sa place à Bobby Fischer, lui permettant d'affronter l'armada soviétique après plusieurs années d'absence et de remporter le Championnat du Monde en 1972 à Reykjavik.

Il lègue au monde des échecs une ouverture Benko 1.g3 et surtout son célèbre Gambit Benko 1.d4-Cf6 2.c4-c5 3.d5-b5

Il fut l'auteur de nombreux ouvrages théoriques et un compositeur réputé de finales et problèmes.


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Septembre 2019)

Laurent Sinclair


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Septembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Laurent Sinclair
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 137989​



Pour la petite histoire, le synthé sur la photo est un Pro-One de Sequential Circuits ... Un de mes premiers analogiques et certainement un des meilleurs !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2019)

Quentin Dehar


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2019)

Ariane Carletti


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2019)

Peter Lindbergh


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Septembre 2019)

Mort d'Albert Veissid, survivant d'Auschwitz, près de Marseille


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Septembre 2019)

Robert Mugabe


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Septembre 2019)

Roger Etchegaray


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Septembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Robert Mugabe
> ​



Le fossoyeur du Zimbabwe.

Cet homme a conduit à la famine un pays qui était le jardin de l'Afrique. En guise de "libération" il a installé un régime de clientélisme, de corruption et de violence. Par delà sa mort, celui-ci perdure toujours.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2019)

LaShawn Daniels


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2019)

Kylie Rae Harris


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Septembre 2019)

Chester Williams


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2019)

Philippe Berry


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Septembre 2019)

Thaïs Meheust

Et moi qui croyait bien naïvement qu'il n'y avait que dans les romans que les jeunes filles mourraient d'une chute de cheval.


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Septembre 2019)

Robert_Frank_(photographe)


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Septembre 2019)

Philippe Pascal


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (13 Septembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Laurent Sinclair
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 137989​



Reste plus que Mirwais...


----------



## Berthold (14 Septembre 2019)

Charlie Cole


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Septembre 2019)

Pour Sahar


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2019)

Nolan


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Septembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pour Sahar
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 138645​



J'aimerais que les supporters des grands clubs européens prennent une initiative pour honorer la mémoire d'une jeune fille dont le seul crime fut de partager leur même passion.


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Septembre 2019)

Ric_Ocasek


----------



## Berthold (16 Septembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ric_Ocasek


Let the good times roll…


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Septembre 2019)

Ben_AliZine el-Abidine Ben Ali


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Septembre 2019)

*Charles Gérard*.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2019)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Charles Gérard*.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2019)

Karl Münter


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Septembre 2019)

Louis_Joinet


----------



## Berthold (22 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Karl Münter


Dommage pour le procès qui n'aura jamais lieu, sinon bon débarras.


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Septembre 2019)

Claude Lebrun


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Septembre 2019)

Jacques Chirac

Preum's 

C'est bien de couper l'herbe sous le pied aux croques-morts habituels


----------



## flotow (26 Septembre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Jacques Chirac
> 
> Preum's
> 
> C'est bien de couper l'herbe sous le pied aux croques-morts habituels


Tellement preums que j'ai cherché juste après avoir vu ton post et que je ne l'ai lu nul part !!

T'es abonné aux dépêches AFP ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Septembre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Jacques Chirac
> Preum's
> C'est bien de couper l'herbe sous le pied aux croques-morts habituels



... mais encore mieux avec le portrait :




​... et, tant qu'à faire : Jacques_Chirac


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Septembre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Jacques Chirac
> 
> Preum's
> 
> C'est bien de couper l'herbe sous le pied aux croques-morts habituels







Tu as tiré plus vite que ton hombre ! 




Je n'ai voté pour Chirac qu'une fois, en 2002, pour battre Jean-Marie Le Pen.
Sans avoir jamais été chiraquien, et loin de là, je ressens quand même un petit pincement au coeur...
Peut-être parce qu'il y avait chez lui, après tout, une sorte d'envergure, et parfois même un certain humanisme, voire une certaine humanité,  que je peine à trouver dans le cynisme grandissant de la politique d'aujourd'hui... 
Mais je n'en conclue pas que "c'était mieux avant".
Je préfère penser que "ce sera mieux demain"...


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Septembre 2019)

flotow a dit:


> T'es abonné aux dépêches AFP ?


France Inter à 11h58...


----------



## Madalvée (26 Septembre 2019)

Mon premier tweet de réaction date de 12h01, pas le réflexe de venir ici surtout sur des sujets sensibles voire interdits.


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Septembre 2019)

Madalvée a dit:


> Mon premier tweet de réaction date de 12h01, pas le réflexe de venir ici surtout sur des sujets sensibles voire interdits.



Mais non, mais non, ce n'est pas interdit !


----------



## flotow (26 Septembre 2019)

Qu'est-ce-que je suis content de ne pas avoir eu à faire de service militaire !


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Septembre 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Qu'est-ce-que je suis content de ne pas avoir eu à faire de service militaire !



Moi aussi ! 

Mais j'avoue ne pas avoir attendu sa suppression pour passer entre les gouttes... 
Comme tant d'autres, à vrai dire...
L'une des raisons (mais pas la principale) pour lesquelles l il fallait le supprimer, à mon avis...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Septembre 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Qu'est-ce-que je suis content de ne pas avoir eu à faire de service militaire !



Moi, j’ai été exempté à cause de mes problèmes d’audition. Sinon j’y aurais eu droit. Et je suis très content d’y avoir échappé (ce que j’ai vu pendant les fameux 3 jours m’a suffi).


----------



## Berthold (26 Septembre 2019)

L’objection de conscience m’a sauvé…


----------



## pouppinou (26 Septembre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Jacques Chirac
> 
> Preum's
> 
> C'est bien de couper l'herbe sous le pied aux croques-morts habituels


A bein merde alors !
En même temps parfois la mort est une délivrance et redevenir une des composantes de la nature est notre destinée commune.
Peu importe les obédiences, c'était un mec qui avait des " couilles " !
Il savait dire non aux ricains, il était prêt à créer un incident diplomatique juste parce qu'il était proche des gens. Il avait une nature " à la tout le monde ", était un bon vivant et savait s'intéresser à l'art, à la culture (aux cultures), aux gens. C'était un homme de contacte qui n'était pas enfermé dans une tour d'ivoire. C'était un personnage qui s'intéressait à tout et qui était comme tout le monde, même avec sa lourde casquette de président.
Je me rappellerais toujours le jour ou j'ai partagé une bière avec lui dans une brasserie à Angers (49) et il a été question uniquement des passions de chacun. La même discussion que j'ai avec mes potes. Malgré son emploi du temps chargé, il savait, il avait besoin d'être monsieur tout le monde et de profiter de la vie et de se laisser aller à ses penchants qui font que l'on aime la vie.
C'était le dernier d'une longue lignée de "personnages" politiques comme on ne fait plus. Pour le pire et le meilleur... c'est l'Histoire qui le dira.

A la votre Monsieur Jacques


----------



## flotow (26 Septembre 2019)

et tu es où sur la photo ?


----------



## pouppinou (26 Septembre 2019)

flotow a dit:


> et tu es où sur la photo ?



Je suis pourtant bien placé sur la photo pour que l'on me voit... non ?






J'adore jouer à la baballe.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Septembre 2019)

Roger Godino, le créateur de la station des Arcs, est mort


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Septembre 2019)

Il a mal choisi son jour.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Septembre 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Il a mal choisi son jour.



C'est moi qui l'ai loupé : il est décédé il y a huit jours.
La station des Arcs était plutôt réussie du point de vue architectural, ce qui n'est pas toujours le cas de ses "consœurs"...


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (26 Septembre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Jacques Chirac
> 
> Preum's
> 
> C'est bien de couper l'herbe sous le pied aux croques-morts habituels



Un parasite de moins, mais 12 ans de perdus pour le pays.

Le Gaulliste en carton qui a finalisé notre entrée dans l'Euro ne me manquera pas.

On va peut-être reparler sérieusement de l'affaire Boulin ? Un jour ?
Mouais. Mitterand est mort depuis 24 ans mais Gilberte Bérégovoy n'a toujours pas vu le rapport d'autopsie de son mari...

Je vais aller me taper une Corona tiens.
Deux Corona plutôt.


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Septembre 2019)

Julie de «L'île aux enfants» est décédée


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Septembre 2019)

Rob Garrison


----------



## flotow (30 Septembre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> France Inter à 11h58...



Soit une petite minute après la sortie du flash AFP !
https://making-of.afp.com/quatre-rumeurs-et-un-flash


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Septembre 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Soit une petite minute après la sortie du flash AFP !



Quoi d'étonnant, c'est la même maison !


----------



## flotow (30 Septembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Quoi d'étonnant, c'est la même maison !


Non, Toumai l'a appris sur France Inter, qui effectivement suit le fil AFP, mais les deux ne font pas parti du même groupe.


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Septembre 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Non, Toumai l'a appris sur France Inter, qui effectivement suit le fil AFP, mais les deux ne font pas parti du même groupe.



Merci ! Je sais lire ! 

... mais je sais également que les patrons de ces deux "groupes" sont nommés en conseil des ministres...


----------



## Berthold (1 Octobre 2019)

Jessye Norman


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2019)

Berthold a dit:


> Jessye Norman


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Octobre 2019)

Berthold a dit:


> Jessye Norman



Adieu Isolde.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2019)

André Gaillard


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2019)

Karel Gott


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2019)

Kim Shattuck


----------



## Berthold (3 Octobre 2019)

Anna Traube


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2019)

Axl Cendres


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Octobre 2019)

Les quatre victimes de la Préfecture de Paris. 

RIP


----------



## Berthold (5 Octobre 2019)

Diahann Carroll


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Octobre 2019)

Condoléances au Petit Spirou ... 

https://plus.lesoir.be/251913/article/2019-10-06/le-petit-spirou-pleure-son-papa-philippe-tome


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Octobre 2019)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Condoléances au Petit Spirou ...
> 
> https://plus.lesoir.be/251913/article/2019-10-06/le-petit-spirou-pleure-son-papa-philippe-tome



J'ai bien aimé ses premiers Spirou & Fantasio : Virus, Aventure en Australie, Qui arrêtera Cyanure? Moins la suite.

Pas fan du Petit Spirou, question de génération sans doute, je pleure surtout le scénariste de SODA. Un dessinateur cela se remplace mais la perte d'un scénariste c'est l'âme d'une série qui fout son camp. 

Un article en Français : http://www.lefigaro.fr/bd/philippe-tome-l-autre-pere-du-petit-spirou-est-mort-20191006


----------



## Romuald (7 Octobre 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'ai bien aimé ses premiers Spirou & Fantasio : Virus, Aventure en Australie, Qui arrêtera Cyanure? Moins la suite.
> Pas fan du Petit Spirou, question de génération sans doute, je pleure surtout le scénariste de SODA. Un dessinateur cela se remplace mais la perte d'un scénariste c'est l'âme d'une série qui fout son camp.
> Un article en Français : http://www.lefigaro.fr/bd/philippe-tome-l-autre-pere-du-petit-spirou-est-mort-20191006


Pareil. Et j'ai adoré 'Machine qui rêve', un ovni dans la série, j'ai toujours regretté qu'il n'ai pas continué dans cette voie.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Octobre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Pareil. Et j'ai adoré 'Machine qui rêve', un ovni dans la série, j'ai toujours regretté qu'il n'ai pas continué dans cette voie.


Ah! Oui ! Celui-là était vraiment spécial. Dommage que l'éditeur n'ait pas embrayé là-dessus. J'étais prêt à les suivre.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Octobre 2019)

Eugène Saccomano


----------



## stefhan (7 Octobre 2019)

*Ginger Baker*


----------



## patlek (10 Octobre 2019)

Barrie Masters, chanteur de Eddie and the Hot Rods, meurt à 63 ans

https://www.lefigaro.fr/musique/bar...ddie-and-the-hot-rods-meurt-a-63-ans-20191008

Vu en concert il y a un moment, dans un bistrot du coin, c' était sympa, bon souvenir. RIP.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Octobre 2019)

Marie-José Nat

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marie-José_Nat


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Marie-José Nat
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marie-José_Nat


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Octobre 2019)

Alexeï Leonov


----------



## boninmi (11 Octobre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Alexeï Leonov


Définitivement sorti dans l'espace.


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Octobre 2019)

L'ancien présentateur du JT Bernard Pradinaud est mort


----------



## ScapO (12 Octobre 2019)

L’acteur américain Robert Forster est mort


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Octobre 2019)

ScapO a dit:


> L’acteur américain Robert Forster est mort



Une carrière aussi riche qu'inégale...
Pour moi, il restera avant tout l'inoubliable Max Cherry dans *Jackie Brown*, sans doute mon film préféré dans la filmographie de Tarantino.


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Octobre 2019)

En matière de carrière inégale, Tarantino...
Mais je m'égare.


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Octobre 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> En matière de carrière inégale, Tarantino...
> Mais je m'égare.



Je suis assez d'accord.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Octobre 2019)

Sulli Choi


----------



## USB09 (15 Octobre 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'aimerais que les supporters des grands clubs européens prennent une initiative pour honorer la mémoire d'une jeune fille dont le seul crime fut de partager leur même passion.



C’était cette jeune femme qui a erré à un match de foot ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Octobre 2019)

Roger Auvin


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2019)

Patrick Day.


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Octobre 2019)

Alicia Alonso (danseuse)


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2019)

Jean-Michel Martial


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2019)

Valerie Lundeen Ely


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> En matière de carrière inégale, Tarantino...
> Mais je m'égare.


Dit autrement ça donne… Il est bien gentil le Tarantino mais il faudrait qu'il se mette un peu à notre place aussi ! C'est bien beau de tourner des films mais c'est nous qui les regardons. Alors des fois, au lieu de nous faire du Tarantino ou je ne sais trop quoi qui lui passe par la tête, il ferait bien de piocher dans les notres de têtes et d'y dénicher ce qu'on aime dans ces films avant de lancer le tournage. Parce que des fois, on y comprend rien…


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Octobre 2019)

Mark Hurd


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Octobre 2019)




----------



## boninmi (21 Octobre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


>


J'ai beaucoup travaillé sur Sun et Solaris lors de mon retour à l'université dans les années 90.


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Octobre 2019)

José Tamarin, ancien guitariste du groupe rennais Niagara


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Octobre 2019)

Nick Tosches


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2019)

Abou Bakr al-Baghdadi


----------



## Romuald (27 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Abou Bakr al-Baghdadi


Ca fait jamais que la troisième ou la quatrième fois. Ca finira bien par être la bonne.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2019)

Pascale Roberts


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Octobre 2019)

Qui était Abou Bakr al-Baghdadi, chef de l'Etat islamique tué en Syrie?


----------



## Romuald (27 Octobre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Qui était Abou Bakr al-Baghdadi, chef de l'Etat islamique tué en Syrie?


eeiofnr

7 lettres
Pas mieux


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Octobre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> eeiofnr


???


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Octobre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Qui était Abou Bakr al-Baghdadi, chef de l'Etat islamique tué en Syrie?



Mouai… déjà annoncé mort à plusieurs reprises.


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Octobre 2019)

Le suivant sur la liste : Abou Hasan Al-Mouhajir, porte-parole de Daech, tué


----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2019)

Chris


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Novembre 2019)

Vladimir Boukovski 





​


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Novembre 2019)

Florence Giorgetti


----------



## pouppinou (3 Novembre 2019)

*Afridza Munander*

*



*

Ô toile impersonnelle  à ses fils invisibles,
Vie, au cadre sans image, n’est que fumée,
Ô singularité, tu nous refais visible,
Fragile nait le fil de notre destinée.​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Novembre 2019)

Marie Laforêt 









						Marie Laforêt — Wikipédia
					






					fr.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Marie Laforêt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2019)

Louis Lareng


----------



## Berthold (3 Novembre 2019)

Yvette Lundy


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Novembre 2019)

Berthold a dit:


> Yvette Lundy



Elle s’est trompé de jour.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2019)

Louise


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Novembre 2019)

Dominique Farran


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Novembre 2019)

Une bien triste nouvelle. Le paysage de ma jeunesse s'effrite peu à peu, c'est comme un puzzle dont on retire les pièces unes à unes.


----------



## boninmi (6 Novembre 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Une bien triste nouvelle. Le paysage de ma jeunesse s'effrite peu à peu, c'est comme un puzzle dont on retire les pièces unes à unes.


Surtout on ne sait plus trop ce que ça nous fait quand beaucoup de plus jeunes que nous s'en vont.


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Novembre 2019)

Lucette Destouches


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Novembre 2019)

Pas mal, la photo. Je me demande qui est le plus "chat" des deux, du minou ou du docteur Destouches ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Novembre 2019)

Gilles Bertin


----------



## Berthold (9 Novembre 2019)

Robert Freeman


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2019)

Robert Norris


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Robert Norris


Ouf ! J'ai cru que c'était Chuck !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Novembre 2019)

Un jour, Chuck Norris a commandé un steack. Le steack lui a obéi.

....

Ah, zut ! Je me suis trompé de fil !

Bon, je le garde quand même sous le coude, pour le jour où Chuck Norris cassera sa pipe.


----------



## lamainfroide (11 Novembre 2019)

La mort n'aura pas les couilles de venir chercher Chuck.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2019)

Jacky «Le Mat»


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Novembre 2019)

Raymond Poulidor


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2019)

Adieu Champion


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Novembre 2019)

*( Non, rien... Erreur technique... Post à  effacer,  si possible... Je n'ai pas réussi à l'effacer moi-même... Merci.  )*


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Novembre 2019)

Josephus Thimister


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Novembre 2019)

Éric Morena


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2019)

Fred Mella


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Novembre 2019)

Liliane Valter, dernière des Rochambelles, s'en est allée


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Liliane Valter, dernière des Rochambelles, s'en est allée
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 144743​


Préviens avant de poster une photo aussi grande


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Novembre 2019)

Laure Killing


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Novembre 2019)

Daniel Leclercq


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Novembre 2019)

Jean Douchet


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Novembre 2019)

Jean Morel




​... et pendant ce temps là, certains désertaient pour filer à Moscou allié du III ème  Reich...


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2019)

Goo Hara


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Novembre 2019)

Idole pop coréenne... pas vraiment un destin d'avenir.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Novembre 2019)

Mali : treize militaires français tués dans l'accident de deux hélicoptères


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Novembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Mali : treize militaires français tués dans l'accident de deux hélicoptères


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Novembre 2019)

Décès de Goar Vartanian, l'espionne qui a aidé à déjouer un attentat contre les Alliés


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Novembre 2019)

Colette Senghor


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2019)

Monika Potokárová


----------



## Romuald (26 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Monika Potokárová


Qui ? 
Quelqu'un parle le slovaque ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Qui ?
> Quelqu'un parle le slovaque ?


Áno, prečo?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2019)

Grégoire Hussenot


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Novembre 2019)

Yasuhiro Nakasone


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Novembre 2019)

Sacré bonhomme. Il a conduit la puissance économique japonaise à son apogée.


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Novembre 2019)

Brad Gobright


----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2019)

Pim Verbeek


----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2019)

Vittorio Congia


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Novembre 2019)

Le journaliste de France 2 Claude Sempère est mort


----------



## Jura39 (1 Décembre 2019)

Petr Málek


----------



## Jura39 (1 Décembre 2019)

Michael Howard


----------



## Jura39 (1 Décembre 2019)

Mariss Jansons


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2019)

Miguelina Cobián


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2019)

Henri Biancheri


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2019)

Robert Kinloch Massie III


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2019)

Francesco Janich


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2019)

Shelley Morrison


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2019)

Lulu


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2019)

*Dorothy Catherine "D. C." Fontana*


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2019)

Firoz Ghanty


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Décembre 2019)

8 dans la journée.
C'est bon, tu t'arrêtes là ou tu as décidé de nous faire trépasser la moitié de l'humanité ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> 8 dans la journée.
> C'est bon, tu t'arrêtes là ou tu as décidé de nous faire trépasser la moitié de l'humanité ?


La nuit va être froide d'après la météo


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Décembre 2019)

Cha In Ha


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Décembre 2019)

André Daguin


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Décembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Cha In Ha





Moonwalker a dit:


> Idole pop coréenne... pas vraiment un destin d'avenir.



Ça se confirme. Essayez plutôt le parapente.


----------



## fgfdgd (4 Décembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Cha In Ha
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 146587​



Forever 27 Club


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2019)

Lil Bub


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2019)

Javier Aguirre


----------



## patlek (4 Décembre 2019)

Les affaires marchent...


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Décembre 2019)

patlek a dit:


> Les affaires marchent...


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2019)

Tetsu Nakamura


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2019)

Bob Willis


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2019)

Rosa Morena


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2019)

Javier Aguirre


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Javier Aguirre


Un récidiviste ?



Jura39 a dit:


> Javier Aguirre


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Décembre 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Un récidiviste ?



Bien sûr que non : confusion manifeste entre vitesse et précipitation !


----------



## patlek (5 Décembre 2019)

Jacques Morgantini (95 ans)


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Décembre 2019)

patlek a dit:


> Jacques Morgantini (95 ans)



J'ai eu la chance de voir à Pleyel "_L'Aventure du jazz_" d'un certain Louis Panassié, fils de son père qui a commenté son film (Beaulieu + Nagra). J'ai les deux 33t de la bande sonore (un pur régal) dédicacés évidemment !


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Décembre 2019)

Décès de Toufik Benaichouche, grand reporter à RFI


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2019)

Claude Roure


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2019)

Mahfuzur Rahman Khan


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Décembre 2019)

Stoyanka Mutafova


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Stoyanka Mutafova
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 146935​



C'est quand mème la plus vieille comédienne du monde


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Décembre 2019)

Denis Lalanne


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Décembre 2019)

On veut nous mettre au chômage : Une maire interdit à ses administrés de mourir le week-end


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Décembre 2019)

Tu me poursuit ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Décembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Tu me poursuit ?



Regarde mon pseudo : seulement un peu de mémoire !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2019)

Ron Saunders


----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2019)

Reinhard Bonnk


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Décembre 2019)

Bertrand Landrieu


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2019)

Juice WRLD


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2019)

Caroll Edwin Spinney


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2019)

*Rogério Lantres de Carvalho*


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Décembre 2019)

Paul Volcker


----------



## patlek (9 Décembre 2019)

...






çà n' arrête pas!!


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2019)

Paul Capietto


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2019)

Ron Leibman


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2019)

René Auberjonois


----------



## Romuald (9 Décembre 2019)

Denise, Anne et Germaine


----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2019)

Kim Woo-choong


----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2019)

Peter Frates


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Décembre 2019)

Iouri Loujkov


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Décembre 2019)

Jean-Étienne Siry


----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2019)

Marie Fredriksson


----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2019)

George Laurer


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2019)

Mathieu Poujol


----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2019)

David Bellamy


----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2019)

Jack Burns


----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2019)

Albert Bertelsen


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Décembre 2019)

Nicole de Buron


----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2019)

Guy Laporte


----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2019)

Tatsuo Umemiya


----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2019)

Gunnar Smoliansky


----------



## boninmi (13 Décembre 2019)

Mais où tu va chercher tout ces morts ?
Il y a un thread ante-mortem qui t'envoie des notifications ?


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2019)

Je pense qu'un principe de modération serait à instaurer dans *ce fil*. À l'instar de ce qui se passe dans le fil : *Postez vos plus beaux instants* > où un seul et même utilisateur n'a pas la permission de poster plus d'une image par jour.

- par extrapolation : pas plus d'un signalement de décès par jour de la part de la même personne (modérateurs compris) => éviterait que ce fil ne vire (comme il le fait actuellement) à du *flood nécrophilique*.​


----------



## boninmi (13 Décembre 2019)

L'hiver, il faut compter plus d'un mort par jour.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2019)

@ *boninmi*

J'avais écrit : "par jour et par personne" > ce qui n'était pas clair. J'ai rectifié à : "pas plus d'un signalement de décès par jour de la part de la même personne".

- ainsi > quelqu'un qui aurait épuisé sa provision mortuaire du jour (= *1*) > n'aurait qu'à attendre de quelques confrères morticoles la prise en charge du surplus hivernal de décès (notoires).​


----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je pense qu'un principe de modération serait à instaurer dans *ce fil*. À l'instar de ce qui se passe dans le fil : *Postez vos plus beaux instants* > où un seul et même utilisateur n'a pas la permission de poster plus d'une image par jour.
> 
> - par extrapolation : pas plus d'un signalement de décès par jour de la part de la même personne (modérateurs compris) => éviterait que ce fil ne vire (comme il le fait actuellement) à du *flood nécrophilique*.​



C'est gênant tous ses morts ?

@macomaniac
C'est une bonne idée 

Dans la mème logique , il faudrait aussi l'appliquer pour ce post

"actualites-amusantes-ou-pas"


----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2019)

Dalton Baldwin


----------



## boninmi (13 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est gênant tous ses morts ?
> 
> @macomaniac
> C'est une bonne idée
> ...


  Ça serait aussi une bonne idée ...


----------



## patlek (13 Décembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> éviterait que ce fil ne vire (comme il le fait actuellement) à du *flood nécrophilique*.



Pffffff...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2019)

Ce weekend, commémoration chez nous du 75ième anniversaire de la bataille des Ardennes aux alentours de Bastogne !
Pensées émues pour tous ceux qui y ont laissé leur vie, spécialement pour les victimes civiles considérées comme des dommages collatéraux ... 

_La Bataille des Ardennes a fait près de 3800 victimes civiles, blessées ou tuées en Belgique et au Luxembourg. 11000 tués chez les Alliés. Près de 13000 chez les Allemands. Sans compter des milliers de blessés et disparus dans les deux camps._

En décembre 1970, j'ai passé 3 semaines à crapahuter dans le froid, la neige et le brouillard dans le cadre d'une "opération survie" dans les forêts environnantes ... Ce fut une des expériences les plus horribles de ma vie (si ce n'est LA plus horrible) sans compter que la peur de se prendre une balle dans la tronche était totalement absente ... Je n'ai jamais compris comment on pouvait se battre dans cet environnement aussi glauque ... Moi, je n'aurais pas pu !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Décembre 2019)

Jean-Claude Carle


----------



## Jura39 (14 Décembre 2019)

Danny Aiello


----------



## Jura39 (14 Décembre 2019)

Bernard Lavalette


----------



## Sly54 (14 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> @macomaniac
> *C'est une bonne idée *





Jura39 a dit:


> Jean-Claude Carle





Jura39 a dit:


> Danny Aiello





Jura39 a dit:


> Bernard Lavalette



Ben alors ??


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Décembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ben alors ??



Que veux tu, Jura39 est un être "asocial" !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Que veux tu, Jura39 est un être "asocial" !



Moi au moins, *en un seul post*, j'ai rendu hommage à 30.000 morts ... Ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde ! (hein Juju !) 

Etant l'initiateur originel du "thread post mortem" j'aurais du me douter que la "matière première" ne manquerait jamais et que ce thread était voué à durer toute l'éternité et même plus ! 

J'espère toutefois qu'une place de choix m'y sera réservée le moment venu !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Décembre 2019)

@*thebiglebowsky *

J'espere que d'autre avant toi passeront ici


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> @*thebiglebowsky *
> 
> J'espere que d'autre avant toi passeront ici


Moi aussi !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Décembre 2019)

André Peyronie

Dernier survivant français du célèbre régiment de chasse Normandie-Niémen


----------



## aCLR (14 Décembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je pense qu'un principe de modération serait à instaurer dans *ce fil*. À l'instar de ce qui se passe dans le fil : *Postez vos plus beaux instants* > où un seul et même utilisateur n'a pas la permission de poster plus d'une image par jour.
> 
> - par extrapolation : pas plus d'un signalement de décès par jour de la part de la même personne (modérateurs compris) => éviterait que ce fil ne vire (comme il le fait actuellement) à du *flood nécrophilique*.​


Hé hé, tu penses trop !

Ce sujet a toujours su attirer les nécrophiles, les névrosés et autres amateurs d'avis de décès. Imposer à leurs élans morbides un principe d'auto-modération n'est pas une bonne idée. Ils pourraient avoir la mauvaise idée de parsemer ces gerbes sur toutes les bonnes tables de la terrasse. Ce qui n'est absolument pas souhaitable.

Nous laissons donc ces amateurs de trépas agir à leur rythme.


Jura39 a dit:


> @macomaniac
> C'est une bonne idée
> 
> Dans la mème logique , il faudrait aussi l'appliquer pour ce post
> ...


C'est une logique mortifère pour une terrasse déjà sous assistance respiratoire.

Comme son nom l'indique, _la terrasse de le bar macgé_ est la cour de récréation des forums technique. Pas besoin de bons points ou d'autorisation relou pour poster, il faut juste rester dans le sujet !



TimeCapsule a dit:


> Que veux tu, Jura39 est un être "asocial" !


Molo ma capsule, tu pourrais blesser quelqu'un avec tes allusions, surtout quand les font des petits… Hein TheBig ?!


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2019)

@ *aCLR*

Je respecte ton point de vue.

- pour ma part : je cesse définitivement d'ouvrir ce fil. Ignorant désormais ce qui s'y passe, je n'aurais donc plus de motif de réprobation.​


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Décembre 2019)

Anna Karina


----------



## Romuald (15 Décembre 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Ce sujet a toujours su attirer les nécrophiles, les névrosés et autres amateurs d'avis de décès


/mode vieuxcon assumé
Mais pas que. A regarder les premières pages on voit qu'à l'époque les posteurs prenaient la peine la plupart du temps de donner quelques détails, sur le défunt ou sur la raison qui les faisaient poster. D'autres réagissaient. Maintenant on te balance des noms d'inconnus sans te dire pourquoi, on a l'impression que c'est juste pour faire monter le compteur. Comme dans 'kelle musique...', jamais un commentaire, faudrait surtout pas perdre 30 secondes à expliquer pourquoi on aime.
/mode


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Anna Karina



Souvenir


----------



## pouppinou (15 Décembre 2019)

Nous on a notre Anna Karina dans le forum... @Unepause
Enfin... c'est un peu comme ça que je la vois... une âme d'artiste, poétesse...
Enfin... A la différence de la vraie... heureusement, je crois qu'elle se porte pas trop mal    J'ai même envie de dire... comme un Charme.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> Nous on a notre Anna Karina dans le forum... @Unepause
> Enfin... c'est un peu comme ça que je la vois... une âme d'artiste, poétesse...
> Enfin... A la différence de la vraie... heureusement, je crois qu'elle se porte pas trop mal    J'ai même envie de dire... comme un Charme.


Je plussoie


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2019)

Randy Colley
Un sacré catcheur


----------



## aCLR (15 Décembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je respecte ton point de vue.


Je vis déjà avec un horodateur dans le portfolio. M'en flanquer un second me provoquerait à coup sûr une indigestion du temps qui passe !
(wink)


----------



## boninmi (15 Décembre 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> Nous on a notre Anna Karina dans le forum... @Unepause
> Enfin... c'est un peu comme ça que je la vois... une âme d'artiste, poétesse...
> Enfin... A la différence de la vraie... heureusement, je crois qu'elle se porte pas trop mal    J'ai même envie de dire... comme un Charme.


Oui mais elle ne se dévoile pas assez


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Décembre 2019)

boninmi a dit:


> Oui mais elle ne se dévoile pas assez



Après les asociaux, nous avons droit aux obsédés sexuels !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2019)

Panamarenko


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2019)

Lonny Wod, connu sous le nom de PHASE 2


----------



## boninmi (15 Décembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Après les asociaux, nous avons droit aux obsédés sexuels !


... et peut-être aussi aux personnes manquant de subtilité ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Décembre 2019)

boninmi a dit:


> ... et peut-être aussi aux personnes manquant de subtilité ?



J'ai ce qu'il te faut :


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Décembre 2019)

Michèle Bernard-Requin, qui avait ému la France, est morte


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Décembre 2019)

Felix Rohatyn


----------



## Jura39 (16 Décembre 2019)

Jean de Viguerie


----------



## Jura39 (17 Décembre 2019)

Bertrand Lemennicier


----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2019)

Chérif Aggoune


----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2019)

Agnès Barrière


----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2019)

Kenny Lynch


----------



## patlek (18 Décembre 2019)

Y fait peur jura39...


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Décembre 2019)

Ibrahim Diarra


----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2019)

Arty McGlynn


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Décembre 2019)

Alain Barrière 









						VIDEO. Le chanteur Alain Barrière, interprète de « Ma vie », est mort
					

L’auteur de plusieurs tubes des années 1960 était âgé de 84 ans




					www.20minutes.fr
				




Après avoir chanté « Ma vie », il va pouvoir chanter « Ma mort ».


----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Agnès Barrière





Himeji a dit:


> Alain Barrière
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Romuald (19 Décembre 2019)

Ben oui, tu t'es fait griller, pourtant tu avais un beau combo à faire.
(je sors)


----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2019)

Karin Balzer


----------



## boninmi (19 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


>


Encore deux qui sont partis ensemble. Ils s'aimaient vraiment.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2019)

boninmi a dit:


> Encore deux qui sont partis ensemble. Ils s'aimaient vraiment.


Oui , nous en parlions il n'y a pas si longtemps


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 est une sorte de Lankou de Dole.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Jura39 est une sorte de Lankou de Dole.



Ah non !!
Je suis pas du bas Jura [emoji6]


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Décembre 2019)

Jura Sud foot c'est en haut ou en bas ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Jura Sud foot c'est en haut ou en bas ?



Le haut


----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2019)

Yoshio Mochizuki


----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2019)

Jules Anton Deelder


----------



## patlek (19 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> XXXXX





Jura39 a dit:


> XXXXX





Jura39 a dit:


> XXXXX




.....


----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Jura Sud foot c'est en haut ou en bas ?





Jura39 a dit:


> Le haut



C'est logique , non ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2019)

Claudine Oger


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Claudine Oger



Claudine *Au*ger


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Décembre 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Claudine *Au*ger


----------



## Jura39 (20 Décembre 2019)

Saoul Mamby


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Décembre 2019)

Jacques Bravo


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Décembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Jacques Bravo


Un fervent supporter de Battisti. Bon voyage au paradis socialiste.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Décembre 2019)

Décès d'Albert Valade, l'un des derniers témoins du massacre d'Oradour-sur-Glane


----------



## Jura39 (20 Décembre 2019)

Neil Cameron


----------



## Stepha (21 Décembre 2019)

__





						Se connecter à Facebook
					

Connectez-vous à Facebook pour commencer à partager et communiquer avec vos amis, votre famille et les personnes que vous connaissez.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2019)

Junior Johnson


----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2019)

Iouri Pshenichnikov


----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2019)

François Autain


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2019)

Martin Stanford Peters


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2019)

P***, je n’arrive même plus à suivre tellement Jura39 dégaine vite ses macchabées.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2019)

Roland Matthes


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Décembre 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> P***, je n’arrive même plus à suivre tellement Jura39 dégaine vite ses macchabées.



La solution (gage de temps et d'espace) :











​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La solution (gage de temps et d'espace) :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 148749
> 
> ...



Pas très écologique le papier


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas très écologique le papier



et la sur-consommation  d'électricité due à l'espace occupé sur les serveurs de MacG, qu'en dis-tu ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> et la sur-consommation  d'électricité due à l'espace occupé sur les serveurs de MacG, qu'en dis-tu ?


C'est pas moi qui post sur le topic  " Parlons écologie" 
Fin du HS


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Décembre 2019)

Emanuel Ungaro


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2019)

Tony Britton


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2019)

Sam Strahan


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2019)

Georget Bertoncello


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2019)

Richard Alpert


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Décembre 2019)

Ahmed Gaïd Salah


----------



## Romuald (23 Décembre 2019)

Sans dec' ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Décembre 2019)

Président des Chambres d'agriculture, Claude Cochonneau est décédé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Décembre 2019)

Avec un nom pareil il ne pouvait qu’être président des chambres d’agriculture.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2019)

Stefan Angelov


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2019)

Mohamed Shahrour


----------



## patlek (23 Décembre 2019)




----------



## peyret (23 Décembre 2019)

https://www.libramemoria.com/avis/jura


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2019)

peyret a dit:


> https://www.libramemoria.com/avis/jura


Merde c’est triste [emoji15]


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Décembre 2019)

Noor Ali Tabandeh


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2019)

Elizabeth Spencer


----------



## Jura39 (25 Décembre 2019)

Walter Horak


----------



## Romuald (25 Décembre 2019)

Même pas je regarde dans ouiquipédia. Sur que c'est un ancien joueur de foot moldo-valaque ou une ancienne gloire du cinéma bordure .
Et joyeux nowel


----------



## bompi (25 Décembre 2019)

Tu n'es pas loin du compte (foot et Autriche).


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Décembre 2019)

Allee Willis


----------



## Jura39 (25 Décembre 2019)

Makhmout Akhmetovitch Gareïev


----------



## Jura39 (25 Décembre 2019)

Táňa Fischerová


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2019)

*Ari Behn*


----------



## Romuald (26 Décembre 2019)

Peter Schreier


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Décembre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Peter Schreier



Un que Jura39 n’aura pas.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2019)

Claude Régy


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2019)

Duncan MacKay


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Décembre 2019)

Haïm Vidal Séphiha


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2019)

Jerry Herman


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2019)

Art Sullivan


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Décembre 2019)

La sœur de George Michael retrouvée morte trois ans jour pour jour après son frère


----------



## Romuald (28 Décembre 2019)

Et qu’en est-il du cousin de la belle-mère de la femme de chambre de la sœur de Georges Michael ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Décembre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Et qu’en est-il du cousin de la belle-mère de la femme de chambre de la sœur de Georges Michael ?



Il est resté au comptoir et on éprouve les plus vives inquiétudes sur son sort futur...


----------



## aCLR (28 Décembre 2019)

Georges Mickaël est mort depuis trois ans et c'est maintenant que vous le dites !? Pfff…


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2019)

André Serres


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Décembre 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Georges Mickaël est mort depuis trois ans et c'est maintenant que vous le dites !? Pfff…





Romuald a dit:


> Et qu’en est-il du cousin de la belle-mère de la femme de chambre de la sœur de Georges Michael ?



Du retard à l'allumage au saut du lit ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2019)

Sleepy Labeef


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2019)

Jean-Louis Swiners


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2019)

Andrew Dunbar


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2019)

Sue Lyon


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Décembre 2019)

La doyenne des rhinos noirs est morte en Tanzanie à 57 ans


----------



## Madalvée (28 Décembre 2019)

Si elle avait été à la RATP elle aurait au mois eu quelques années de retraite…


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2019)

Alexandre Blokh 
dit Jean Blot


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Décembre 2019)

Sue Lyon


----------



## aCLR (28 Décembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Il est resté au comptoir et on éprouve les plus vives inquiétudes sur son sort futur...


Hé hé, je vais faire dans le _HS du samedi soir…_

J'espère que tu comprends les raisons de cette décision, résultat d'années de palabres entre modos et admins. Pour faire court, plus un sujet est épineux, inflammable voire explosif et plus les modérateurs volontiers polygraphes doivent se spécialiser pour suivre le débat. Sans cet effort devenu trop lourd à porter, il ne restait que deux options, modérer à la hache ou fermer.

Et même si nos mots peuvent parfois vous laisser le parfum du contraire, tu seras ravi de lire qu'en définitive, nous tenons à vous garder en vie. Ou pas, ha ha ha !


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Décembre 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Hé hé, je vais faire dans le _HS du samedi soir…_



Tu pourras lire ailleurs mon opinion à ce sujet !


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Décembre 2019)

Fabien Thiémé


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Décembre 2019)

Ça meurt beaucoup chez les cocos en ce moment. Ont-ils enfin atteints leur date de péremption ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sue Lyon





TimeCapsule a dit:


> Sue Lyon
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 149247​



Ah les vieux qui se repetent.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Décembre 2019)

Ça me fait penser que j'ai acheté un jour pour pas cher _La nuit de l'iguane_, au générique duquel figure, entre autres Stars, cette charmante demoiselle, et que je ne l'ai toujours pas regardé.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2019)

Maria Creveling


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2019)

Jean Mardikian

@gwen: tu devais connaitre ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2019)

José Varela


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2019)

Alasdair Gray


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2019)

Mirko Crepaldi


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2019)

Carley McCord


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2019)

Vaughan Oliver


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Décembre 2019)

SofZilog


----------



## gKatarn (30 Décembre 2019)

Jura et TC, vous faites un concours de qui a la plus grosse ? poste le plus de morts ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2019)

Pierre Métais


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2019)

André Smets


----------



## Madalvée (30 Décembre 2019)

Pauvre Laura.


----------



## boninmi (30 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> André Smets


Tu pourrais au moins mettre un meilleur lien:
- prouvant qu'il est vraiment mort
- disant qui il était.
Trop de quantitatif nuit au qualitatif.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2019)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu pourrais au moins mettre un meilleur lien:
> - prouvant qu'il est vraiment mort
> - disant qui il était.
> Trop de quantitatif nuit au qualitatif.


Voila 









						André Smets, ancien bourgmestre de Herve, est décédé
					

Ancien échevin des Sports, il a notamment participé à la construction de plusieurs halls sportifs sur le territoire de sa commune natale.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2019)

Antônio Dumas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2019)

La compil 2019

Bientôt dans les bacs... à fleurs.


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Décembre 2019)

Le comptoir


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Décembre 2019)

​


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Décembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


>



Je m'en fout, je lui ai fait un enterrement joyeux.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2019)

Neil Innes


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Neil Innes


----------



## Romuald (31 Décembre 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> La compil 2019
> 
> Bientôt dans les bacs... à fleurs.


Où l'on voit que bien qu'allant chercher d'obscurs footeux moldo-valaque ou des acteurs bordures sur le retour, certains posteurs compulsifs et nécrophiles  que je ne nommerai pas sont passés à côté de beaucoup .


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2019)

Norma Tanega


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Où l'on voit que bien qu'allant chercher d'obscurs footeux moldo-valaque ou des acteurs bordures sur le retour, certains posteurs compulsifs et nécrophiles  que je ne nommerai pas sont passés à côté de beaucoup .



C’est surtout que ça ne sert à rien de poster de manière compulsive dès qu’un décès vous tombe sous la main. Il suffit d’attendre le récapitulatif de fin d’année.


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Décembre 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> C’est surtout que ça ne sert à rien de poster de manière compulsive dès qu’un décès vous tombe sous la main. Il suffit d’attendre le récapitulatif de fin d’année.



Objection, votre Honneur : si "le décès qui vous est tombé sous la main" a été causé par la main en question, il est légitime que le propriétaire de ladite main en informe les foules ébahies !


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2019)

Prosper Grech


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> C’est surtout que ça ne sert à rien de poster de manière compulsive dès qu’un décès vous tombe sous la main. Il suffit d’attendre le récapitulatif de fin d’année.


Le récapitulatif de fin d'année , c'est juste pour souhaiter l' anniversaire et le souvenir 
Il manque un topic


----------



## shub22 (31 Décembre 2019)




----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Décembre 2019)

Harry Kupfer


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2019)

Billy et Joe Smith


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2019)

Juliano Cézar


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Janvier 2020)

Syd Mead


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2020)

Joseph Djimrangar Dadnadji


----------



## peyret (1 Janvier 2020)

2019.....


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Janvier 2020)

Thierry Sabine


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Thierry Sabine
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 149683​


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2020)

David Stern


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Janvier 2020)

En effet, c'est son père : Rallye-raid : disparition de Gilbert Sabine

Pas fait gaffe en prenant le lien !


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Janvier 2020)

David Stern (commissaire NBA)


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Janvier 2020)

peyret a dit:


> 2019.....


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2020)

Michel Celaya


----------



## Romuald (2 Janvier 2020)

Sur le lien fourni : Michel Celaya, né en 1930...
Et sur la photo 'angleterre 2007'. Il avait la santé le Michel.

Ceci après les doublons, les Thierry confondus avec les Gilbert, etc.
pUtain, non seulement vous postez comme vache qui pisse mais en plus vous le faites n'importe comment ! vous êtes débiles ou séniles ?


----------



## boninmi (2 Janvier 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> vous êtes débiles ou séniles ?


... ils sont déjà à fond dans ce thread


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Sur le lien fourni : Michel Celaya, né en 1930...
> Et sur la photo 'angleterre 2007'. Il avait la santé le Michel.
> Ceci après les doublons, les Thierry confondus avec les Gilbert, etc.
> pUtain, non seulement vous postez comme vache qui pisse mais en plus vous le faites n'importe comment ! vous êtes débiles ou séniles ?



_"*Michel Celaya*, né le 4 juillet 1930 à Biarritz et mort le 2 janvier 2020, est un joueur international français de rugby à XV qui évolue au postes de deuxième ou troisième ligne aile du Biarritz olympique. Il termine sa carrière comme entraîneur-joueur de Mauléon._



boninmi a dit:


> ... ils sont déjà à fond dans ce thread



J'en vois c'est à fond dans le mur...


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2020)

Lexii Alijai


----------



## Romuald (2 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> _"*Michel Celaya*, né le 4 juillet 1930 à Biarritz et mort le 2 janvier 2020, est un joueur international français de rugby à XV qui évolue au postes de deuxième ou troisième ligne aile du Biarritz olympique. Il termine sa carrière comme entraîneur-joueur de Mauléon._


C’est bien ce que j’ai lu. Je ne suis donc ni débile nI sénile. Pour toi j’ai des doutes car il semble que tu n’ais pas compris que c’est la photo qui déc/tonne. Rassures moi !


----------



## aCLR (2 Janvier 2020)

La trêve des fêtes touche à sa fin les amis… Alors on révise ses claviers et ses mulots afin d'alimenter ce sujet de la plus honorable façon qui soit, merci. #vœux2020


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Janvier 2020)

Qasem Soleimani


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Janvier 2020)

C'est un acte de guerre.


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Janvier 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est un acte de guerre.



Effectivement : on se demande ce qu'un général iranien (quasiment le n°2 du régime) avait à faire dans un pays étranger, l'Irak...


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2020)

Jaap Schröder


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2020)

Carlos De León


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2020)

Mohamed Salah Dembri


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2020)

Nathaël Julan


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Janvier 2020)

Va falloir réserver sa place : Les délais pour obtenir un certificat de décès augmentent de plus en plus


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2020)

Abou Mehdi al-Mouhandis


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Janvier 2020)

On est plus sérieux sur MacG : Pourtant bien vivant, un directeur de funérarium estx déclaré mort


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> On est plus sérieux sur MacG : Pourtant bien vivant, un directeur de funérarium estx déclaré mort



Il a peut-être été victime d’une erreur d’homonymie.

Ce qui est bizarre est qu’il ait dû prouver qu’il est bien vivant.


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Janvier 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Ce qui est bizarre est qu’il ait dû prouver qu’il est bien vivant.


 C'est précisément ce que me demande ma caisse de retraite tous les deux ans !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2020)

Georges Dubœuf


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2020)

Élisabeth Rappeneau


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2020)

Júlio Castro Caldas


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2020)

Hans Tilkowski


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2020)

Le comte Michel Didisheim


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2020)

Mike Fitzpatrick


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2020)

Luís Morais
Cabeção


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Janvier 2020)

*Jacques Dessange.*


D'autres ont sans doute failli en parler, mais je les ai coiffés au poteau...
Ceci dit, ça s'est joué à un cheveu...


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Janvier 2020)

Jacques Dessange


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Janvier 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Jacques Dressage.
> D'autres ont sans doute failli en parler, mais je les ai coiffés au poteau...
> Ceci dit, ça s'est joué à un cheveux...



Pas de problème : toi c'est dressage, et moi c'est Dessange !


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pas de problème : toi c'est dressage, et moi c'est Dessange !




Maudit correcteur orthographique qui me remplace ce que j'écris correctement par des bêtises...      

Ceci dit, tu as raison !...


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Janvier 2020)

Elizabeth Wurtzel


----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2020)

André Abadie


----------



## Lio70 (8 Janvier 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Jacques Dessange.*
> D'autres ont sans doute failli en parler, mais je les ai coiffés au poteau...


Et pourtant, je suis convaincu que tu étais de mèche avec eux.


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Janvier 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Et pourtant, je suis convaincu que tu étais de mèche avec eux.



Le portrait que tu brosses de moi risque de dégrader mon image...
Franchement, ça me défrise...
Mais bon, cette affaire ne restera pas non plus permanente... 

(Je sais, j'ai parfois tendance à couper les cheveux en quatre...  )


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2020)

María del Pilar de Borbón


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2020)

Buck Henry


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2020)

Mike Resnick


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2020)

Edd Byrnes


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Janvier 2020)

Qabus ibn Saïd


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Janvier 2020)

Neil Peart


----------



## Jura39 (11 Janvier 2020)

Hilarion Vendégou


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Janvier 2020)

Le scénariste Shozo Uehara (Goldorak) nous a quittés


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2020)

AAA La Parka


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Janvier 2020)

AAA ben merde alors !


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Janvier 2020)

Paulo Gonçalves


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Paulo Gonçalves
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 151035​


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Janvier 2020)

Roger Scruton


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Janvier 2020)

Jean Delumeau


----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2020)

Marc Riolacci


----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2020)

Isabel-Clara Simó


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Janvier 2020)

Pierre Lacoste


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2020)

Carlos Girón


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Janvier 2020)

Jaime Humberto Hermosillo


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2020)

André Lufwa


----------



## aCLR (15 Janvier 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Le scénariste Shozo Uehara (Goldorak) nous a quittés


Il a raccroché les _fulguropoings_…


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2020)

Toshio Saeki


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2020)

Guy Deplus


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2020)

Rocky Johnson


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2020)

Bobby Brown


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2020)

Magda al-Sabahi


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Janvier 2020)

Christopher Tolkien


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2020)

Oswald Oberhuber


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2020)

Thérèse Dion


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Janvier 2020)

Khagendra Thapa Magar


----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2020)

Rahşan Ecevit


----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2020)

Pietro Anastasi


----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2020)

Jacques Desallangre


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2020)

Shin Kyuk-ho


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2020)

Jimmy Heath


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2020)

Thérèse Allah


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Janvier 2020)

Sébastien Demorand


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2020)

Joe Shishido


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2020)

Guy Thomas


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2020)

Eugène Berger


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2020)

Hédi Baccouche


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Janvier 2020)

Terry Jones


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2020)

Pierre Conquet


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Janvier 2020)

Terry Jones


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Terry Jones
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 152123​





nicomarcos a dit:


> Terry Jones



Grand fou, va !


----------



## aCLR (22 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Grand fou, va !


S'il avait titré son _déjà vu_ Terence Graham Perry, grand fou s'imposait. Là, ça fait plus grand dadais ou mal-voyant laissant à son chien-guide le loisir de gérer sa vie numérique…

En attendant, une fois n'est pas coutume, Nicomarcos, merci de faire l'effort de lire les messages des voisins avant de partager une information.

Ça me tue des conneries pareilles…


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça me tue des conneries pareilles…



C'est un coup à massacrer des dizaines de pucelles à coup d'épée...


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2020)

Sonny Grosso


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2020)

Fernand Daoust


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2020)

Juan José Pizzuti


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2020)

Seamus Mallon


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2020)

Georges Castera


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2020)

Duje Bonačić


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2020)

Narciso Parigi


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Janvier 2020)

Michou


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2020)

Marsha Kramer


----------



## Kevick (26 Janvier 2020)

Kobe Bryant dans un accident d'hélicoptère en Californie ? La rumeur enfle mais on a pas encore la confirmation...

Edit :









						Kobe Bryant est mort dans un accident d'hélicoptère à l'âge de 41 ans
					

Le basketteur Kobe Bryant (41 ans) est décédé ce dimanche dans un accident d'hélicoptère en Californie, selon une information donnée par plusieurs médias américains.




					www.lequipe.fr


----------



## pouppinou (27 Janvier 2020)

Dans un temps pas si reculé qu'il n'y parait, où l’internet n’existait pas, il y aurait eu dans notre histoire proche, des jours où nos Lucky Luke funéraires n’auraient tout bonnement pu suivre la cadence infernale de l'extermination de l’Homme par l’Homme.

Aussi en cet anniversaire commémoratif de la libération, il y a 75 ans aujourd’hui, du plus grand camp d’extermination de l’Homme par l’Homme, il est bien de se rappeler (1 français sur 4 de moins de 38 ans ne connaissant pas la SHOAH !) à la mémoire de tous ces « non people » qui n’auraient pas eu à titre individuel l’honneur d’être pleuré ici dans ce thread.

_*« … Le départ s’est révélé bien plus douloureux que quiconque eût pu l’imaginer. Aucune plume ne saurait restituer ce qui se passe réellement le jour d’un tel convoi et lors de ceux qui le précédent, ce qui se passe en nous – quand bien même on occupe une position privilégiée. A chaque poignée de main que l’on échange avec quelqu’un qui part, deux âmes se pénètrent l’une l’autre, les mains se serrent, s’empoignent comme si elles ne devaient jamais plus se lâcher. La parole échangée s’avère superflue ou insuffisante. La colonne qui se forme devant la porte de la baraque ressemble à une caravane qui, dans la dignité, entreprend un pèlerinage vers une terre lointaine. Par toutes les fenêtres ouvertes, petits carrés, hommes et femmes se tassent en lançant un dernier salut à ceux qui nous quittent ; à chaque fenêtre, un dernier adieu, des faisceaux de mains et de bras tendus, des pèlerins qui se jettent dessus avant de réintégrer au plus vite la colonne. Chaque chambranle est une peinture vivante, resserrée, d’êtres en mouvement et remués, une suite de petites toiles à la Jan Steen, mais en mode mineur. Des vieilles pleurent en silence, se souvenant de la souffrance endurée par leurs enfants et petits-enfants, redoutant le sort que les tyrans, à l’étranger, réserve à leurs fils et filles. Les jeunes gens, endurcis par la pression qu’ils subissent depuis deux ou trois ans, trempés à force de baigner dans le malheur que leur infligent leurs persécuteurs, grincent frénétiquement des dents au spectacle de la déportation de leurs frères, de leurs sœurs et de leurs amis, et maudissent leurs ennemis … »*_
Un des 63 convois (sur 77) du Mardi de Westerbork à sa destination finale, Auschwitz.
(extrait de « Cadavres en sursis », P. Mechanicus)

Parce que la liste est bien trop grande, les lien/lien de la mémoire.


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Janvier 2020)

Lina Ben Mhenni


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2020)

Kevick a dit:


> Kobe Bryant dans un accident d'hélicoptère en Californie ? La rumeur enfle mais on a pas encore la confirmation...
> 
> Edit :
> 
> ...


Je pense que c'est confirmé 








						Kobe Bryant — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2020)

Hubert Mingarelli


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Janvier 2020)

Santu Mofokeng


----------



## aCLR (27 Janvier 2020)

pouppinou a dit:


> […] il y a 75 ans aujourd’hui[…]


Quand je vois un message comme ça, mon penchant pour le ménage et la conciliation des habitués du lieu me dit qu'il manque un sujet sur cette terrasse, le thread post-mortem commémoratif. Un truc qui fonctionnerait sur le même principe. Le jour venu, on posterait son message souvenir. Mais pas des liens lacunaires, non, plutôt des messages bavards comme le souhaitait notre maniaque du macos et des mots.

Mais cela peut aussi rester en l'état, hein, je ne suis pas une fée du logis, hi hi hi.


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Janvier 2020)

Émile Jung


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Janvier 2020)

Et au même moment, un chef japonais devient le premier Japonais à décrocher les 3 étoiles au guide Michelin : http://www.leparisien.fr/societe/ke...ement-etoile-en-france-27-01-2020-8246007.php.

Drôle de coïncidence.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2020)

Léon Mokuna


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Janvier 2020)

Charlemagne


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Janvier 2020)

Théo Klein


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2020)

Teresa Tyszkiewicz


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2020)

Chris Doleman


----------



## gKatarn (29 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Charlemagne
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 152693​



Benmerdalors, je croyais qu'il était déjà mort


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2020)

Marj Dusay


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2020)

Mike Dancis


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Janvier 2020)

Roger Holeindre


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2020)

Yoshinaga Fujita


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2020)

John Andretti


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Janvier 2020)

Guy Delcourt (homme politique)


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2020)

Anne Cox Chambers


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Février 2020)

*Mary Higgins Clark
(1927 - 2020)*









J'ai lu plusieurs de ses romans, la plupart il y a longtemps déjà...
Et d'un coup, j'ai bien envie de m'y remettre !

Certes, on retrouve d'un roman à l'autre des trames comparables, voire des personnages et des situations qui finissent par se ressembler un peu...
Mais c'est sans doute aussi ce qui fait la personnalité d'un auteur, en particulier pour des romans policiers où l'on aime justement retrouver un style, mais aussi une ambiance...

Et pour peu qu'on soit amateur de crimes, de situations inquiétantes et de suspense, le tout mêlé de romance, cette grande dame mérite incontestablement de passer à la postérité.


Pour le peux que j'en sache, il me semble que le cinéma et la télévision ne lui ont toujours pas fait à ce jour l'honneur d'une adaptation enfin digne de ce nom, et à la mesure de l'oeuvre d'origine... Dommage. 


Et comme si une mauvaise nouvelle devait ne jamais arriver seule, il a fallu que la reine du suspense nous tire sa révérence au moment-même de ce maudit Brexit, à quelques heures près... 
Janvier 2020 finit bien mal...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2020)

Michel Billière


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2020)

Péter Andorai


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2020)

Mike Moore


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Février 2020)

Simon Coencas, le dernier découvreur de ...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2020)

Henri Godineau


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Henri Godineau



Hergo


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Hergo
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 153239​





TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ce qu'il ne faut pas faire pour te faire sortir du lit...


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2020)

Ivan Král


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2020)

Mike Hoare


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2020)

Valentin Ianine


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2020)

Bernard Ebbers


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2020)

Peter Aluma


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2020)

Valentyna Chevtchenko


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Février 2020)

George Steiner



​


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Février 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> George Steiner



Gasp ! Quand je vois la carrure des gens qui s'en vont en ce moment, je le demande qui pour prendre le relais ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Février 2020)

Daniel arap Moi


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Février 2020)

David Kessler


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2020)

Ljiljana Petrović


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2020)

Nadia Lutfi


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2020)

Terry Hands


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2020)

José Luis Cuerda


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2020)

Poeti Norac


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Février 2020)

Kirk Douglas


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Février 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Kirk Douglas
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 153577​




Punaise...


En général, l'expression "Le dernier des géants" est galvaudée, exagérée, ou utilisée à tort et à travers...

Mais là, il s'agissait vraiment du dernier des géants d'une période bien spécifique du cinéma américain, celle de l'Âge d'Or d'Hollywood.

Rappelons-nous qu'il aura partagé la vedette avec Alain Delon, Jean-Paul Belmondo, mais aussi John Wayne, Burt Lancaster, Tony Curtis, Robert Mitchum, Frank Sinatra, Michael Caine, James Mason, Peter Lorre...
Entre autres légendes...

Assurément le dernier de ce calibre et de cette génération.
Et un acteur que j'appréciais énormément.

Alors Ok, à 103 ans, on ne peut pas dire qu'il ait été fauché en pleine jeunesse...
Mais ça me fait de la peine malgré tout.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2020)

Stanley Cohen


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2020)

Philippe Adamov


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Février 2020)

Yves Pouliquen


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2020)

Nello Santi


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2020)

Carlos Barisio


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Février 2020)

Li Wenliang


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Li Wenliang
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 153669​


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2020)

Nexhmije Pagarusha


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Février 2020)

Pierre Guyotat


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2020)

Brian Glennie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Février 2020)

Dites les nécrologues compulsifs, vous les connaissez tous ces gens dont vous faites part du décès ? Ça vous parle un minimum ? Ou c’est juste pour faire du remplissage ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Dites les nécrologues compulsifs, vous les connaissez tous ces gens dont vous faites part du décès ? Ça vous parle un minimum ? Ou c’est juste pour faire du remplissage ?


Pour ma part , j'en connais déjà quelques uns de réputation et d'autres que je découvre mais que d'autres personnes sur le forum connaissent peut être


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2020)

Orson Bean


----------



## Romuald (8 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> mais que d'autres personnes sur le forum connaissent peut être


Surtout moi. Je suis incollable sur les équipes de foutebole moldo-valaque des années 50.


----------



## aCLR (8 Février 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Ou c’est juste pour faire du remplissage ?


Mais non voyons ! Ils pensent à ceux qui n'ont pas d'accès adsl à googlenews. C'est-à-dire nos deux trois expat' partis bosser en Chine…


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais non voyons ! Ils pensent à ceux qui n'ont pas d'accès adsl à googlenews. C'est-à-dire nos deux trois expat' partis bosser en Chine…


Il faut mieux être expat en chine ou a Rouen ? 
Ça m’énerve ces news


----------



## patlek (8 Février 2020)

Moi, chaque jour... sur ... sssnnnnfffflllllll ... le.. le fil..... thread ssnnnnffflll pp.. post mortem....


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Surtout moi. Je suis incollable sur les équipes de foutebole moldo-valaque des années 50.



Ah voila,
Enfin un qui suit


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Février 2020)

Robert Conrad






Que de souvenirs !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Robert Conrad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh oui que de souvenirs


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2020)

Volker Spengler


----------



## pouppinou (9 Février 2020)

Une vraie madeleine de Proust ce Robert Conrad







Bon vol Papy Boyington


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2020)

Paula Kelly


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Février 2020)

Mirella Freni


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Février 2020)

Jean Fournet-Fayard


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2020)

Pavel Vilikovský


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2020)

Lyle Mays


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2020)

Saïd Amara


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Février 2020)

Décès de François André, député d'Ille-et-Vilaine


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Février 2020)

Claire Bretécher









						La dessinatrice d’« Agrippine » Claire Bretécher est décédée
					

Auteure et dessinatrice, ses BD telles que « les Frustrés », « Agrippine » ou « les Naufragés » ont rencontré un immense succès. Elle a longtemps collaboré avec « l’Obs », qui s’appelait alors « le Nouvel Observateur ». Elle avait 79 ans.




					www.google.fr


----------



## Romuald (11 Février 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Claire Bretécher


:triste:


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2020)

Jean-Pierre Gallet


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Février 2020)

Joseph Shabalala


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2020)

Enrique Marin


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2020)

Raphael Coleman


----------



## Neyres (12 Février 2020)

Claire Bretécher


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Claire Bretécher


La triste nouvelle a déjà été annoncé hier dans ce post


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2020)

Simone Créantor


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2020)

Christie Blatchford


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2020)

Christophe Desjardins


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Février 2020)

Russie : décès de l'espion qui avait «sauvé» Cracovie


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Février 2020)

Hubert (auteur)





​


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2020)

Valeri Butenko


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2020)

Michel Ragon


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Février 2020)

*Eric Laforge*, animateur mythique de la radio "rock" belge Classic 21 ... (ma radio de prédilection) ... 

Eric Laforge


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2020)

Lynn Cohen


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Février 2020)

Michel Lequenne


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2020)

Caroline Flack


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2020)

Gilbert Belin


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2020)

Tony Fernández


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2020)

Didier Cabestany


----------



## Romuald (16 Février 2020)

Graeme Allwright





​


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2020)

Corinne Lahaye appelée Corinne Darras


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2020)

Charles Portis


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2020)

Nikita Pearl Waligwa


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Février 2020)

Mon abonnement à ce fil (trop, c’est trop)


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2020)

Liu Zhiming


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Février 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Mon abonnement à ce fil (trop, c’est trop)



Idem pour moi !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2020)

Flavio Bucci


----------



## subsole (18 Février 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Mon abonnement à ce fil (trop, c’est trop)


On peut voir le bon coté


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2020)

Jon Christensen


----------



## patlek (18 Février 2020)

Jura39 nous enterreras tous!!


----------



## aCLR (18 Février 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Idem pour moi !





subsole a dit:


> On peut voir le bon coté





patlek a dit:


> Jura39 nous enterreras tous!!


Mes chéris,

Ça n'est pas la première fois que vous voyez un posteur endosser le rôle de croquemort au digne rythme des plus grands funérariums. Cette impression de monologue avec la mort est encore plus remarquable cette semaine puisque, et pour tout vous dire les amis, _ma Capsule_ est au ski. Cet amateur invétéré du hors-piste n'avait pas résisté dans ses derniers messages à nous faire part de la fin d'une carrière politique et la mort d'une inconnue, des avis de décès ou désillusion non-admis sur ce fil. L'ayant déjà averti à ce sujet, je lui ai donc donné sa semaine pour profiter IRL de la qualité de la poudreuse. Il reviendra, ou pas, à compter de la semaine prochaine. Voilà pourquoi vous vous coltinez autant de _Jura_ aux pots de funérailles.

Votre modérateur (que sa fonction oblige à être abonné, hé hé)


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2020)

J'avais déjà protesté antérieurement dans ce fil contre l'incroyable impudence publique de posteurs, qui n'ont aucun scrupule à affliger l'esprit des autres d'une avalanche de nouvelles de morts tirés de la moindre morgue. À se demander quelle est la réelle motivation de ces posteurs en série, qui ne procède certainement pas d'un esprit d''amitié pour les autres membres des forums. Que je sache ! dans leur quartier ou dans leur village, font-ils la tournée de leurs voisins à tout heure du jour pour leur claironner des nouvelles de décès dont ces derniers n'ont rien à faire ? Eh bien ! la terrasse est aussi un village et un quartier, où devrait régner sinon l'amitié, du moins la camaraderie, en tout cas le respect des autres. Par conséquent, ces débordements de comportements nauséabonds n'ont pas à s'autoriser d'internet pour vider des poubelles à la face des autres.

La puanteur exhalée par ce fil m'a conduit à ne jamais plus l'ouvrir, et je fais ici une exception puisque le précédent message était signé du modérateur aCLR. Mais j'ai eu beau me désabonner de ce fil, les annonces de nouveaux messages en provenant affligent quand même mon menu : "Quoi de neuf ?" et m'obligent, répétititement, à sélectionner le forum de la Terrasse pour marquer gobalement tous ses messages comme "lus" afin d'éliminer cet affichage. Ce qui proscrit du même coup mon envie de lecture des autres fils. Ainsi, comme une mauvaise odeur remonte pour moi à l'en-tête de la page des forums, et ce : combien de fois en un seul jour ?

Je pense qu'une règle stricte devrait limiter : a) chaque membre individuel des forums à une seule annonce de décès par jour ; b) à motiver par un commentaire ladite annonce, afin de présenter aux autres leur réaction personnelle à cette nouvelle. Tout message excédant la fréquence de 1 par jour, ou même tout message unique consistant dans une annonce sans commentaire personnel de l'événement, devrait se trouver éliminé et le responsable averti. Que si le modérateur trouvait là une astreinte ingérable au quotidien, une mise en congé du coupable (fût-il un autre modérateur) devrait sanctionner le délit. Pour ne pas évoquer une fermeture carrément de ce fil qui déshonore les forums MacGé.


----------



## aCLR (19 Février 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pour ne pas évoquer une fermeture carrément de ce fil qui déshonore les forums MacGé.


À la lecture de cette phrase, une autre résonne à mon esprit ; _« le mieux est le mortel ennemi du bien »_. Eh ouais ! Même si mon bon sens voulait suivre ton appel, ma raison l'en empêcherait et ce pour plusieurs raisons.

Cette fermeture au premier abord efficace, se révèlerait désastreuse pour le reste des sujets actifs de la terrasse. Après un temps, les hyper-connectés du linceul bien malgré eux privés d'action publieraient leurs annonces ailleurs que dans ce fil. Ces avis de décès se retrouveraient donc disséminés un peu partout. Et suivant la justesse du tireur, les signalements des spectateurs auprès de la modération s'aligneraient. Et ça, tout macomaniac que tu sois, ça n'arrivera pas ! Tu vas me rétorquer que j'envisage le pire scénario. Et tu n'auras pas tord. Mais laisser ce sujet ouvert est essentiel au bon fonctionnement du reste de _ce village de la vacance_.

Tes recommandations de participation au sujet sont identiques à la fois dernière. Ma réponse varie d'un iota par contre, hé hé. Après votre dernier tintamarre, j'ai interrogé notre community manager sur une disponibilité relative à la fusion des messages successifs d'un même membre. Anthony m'a répondu qu'il ne disposait que d'un curseur visant à limiter le flood. Seul bémol de cette limitation pour le cas qui nous intéresse, elle ne concerne pas l'équipe de modération.

Je me suis aussi posé la question du bannissement des compulsifs du post mortifère, genre un jour de sifflet coupé par message successif posté dans l'intervalle du jour, un bonus au bout d'une main et cætera. L'idée me plaisait bien, surtout qu'entre modos, on peut se bannir de nos espaces modérés. Mais tu sais quoi ? Je ne suis pas aussi brutal qu'il y parait parfois – l'absence d'expression, d'intonation, tout ça… Quoi qu'il en soit, cette proposition ne convient pas plus pour étouffer l"indélicat, façon de parler.

À mon sens, les choses envisageables sont d'une autre nature. La première étant celle que Himeji, thebiglebowski, subsole, patlek puis toi avez employée, la raillerie de l'insupportable monotonie. La seconde consiste au sevrage des acteurs de cette addiction pour les avis de décès. Seulement pour amorcer une baisse de fréquence de publications, il faudra offrir une contre-partie. C'est-à-dire qu'il faut trouver une ou plusieurs activités de même nature capable d'atteindre sa cible, détourner les compulsifs vers des routages plus légers.

La mort… L'insoutenable attente d'un instant… Des autres ou de soi, cet antagonisme de la vie frappe au cœur de tous. Et pour calmer ce palpitement, libre à chacun de chercher son échappatoire. Si certains trouvent réconfortant de partager les gros titres des allées du cimetière mondialisé, ça n'est pas moi qui vais leur reprocher ce choix même si comme toi cela me hérisse le poil. Par contre, je ne crois pas me tromper en disant que ni Juju ni TC – quand il se tient bien – ne poste avec une quelconque arrière-pensée à notre encontre. Au contraire, Juju par exemple a écrit qu'il voulait simplement partager le fait qu'un inconnu de lui, et néanmoins célèbre, venait de nous quitter. Si cela l'aide à supporter ce qu'il advient de chacun pour mieux vivre son quotidien, tant mieux si j'ose dire.

Seulement voilà, mes paroles n'empêcheront ta page « Quoi de neuf ? » de clignoter ni pour ce message, ni les suivants. Par contre, dans une autre section des forums, il y a un sujet centralisant les problèmes rencontrés sur le forum. En général, les membres l'utilisent pour se plaindre de la lenteur du site ou de la couleur des lieux. Mais tu peux tout aussi bien t'y rendre pour te plaindre du comportement, non pas de l'impudence publique de certains posteurs tu vas te faire jeter, mais plutôt du comportement de la page en question. Tu peux aussi demander s'il existe une option pour cacher tel ou tel sujet comme cela est disponible pour les sections. Enfin bref, tu peux déporter ton désappointement ailleurs, vers un horizon positif qui j'en suis sûr ravira les autres villageois. Par contre évite(z) cette semaine. Sans que j'ai eu à dire ou faire quoi que ce soit, Anthony aussi est parti skier !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2020)

Fernando Morán


----------



## pouppinou (19 Février 2020)

Un petit copier/coller post-mortem :

*Larry Tesler**, ex-Apple et papa du copier-coller, s'est éteint à 74 ans*
Larry Tesler, informaticien pionnier et ex salarié d'Apple de 1980 à 1997, est surtout connu pour avoir créé le couper-coller et le copier-coller.


----------



## boninmi (19 Février 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Graeme Allwright
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pas de funérailles nationales ? Il était pourtant mieux que Johny. 
Il a accompagné nos vingt ans. Je viens de réécouter "le jour de clarté" (Jusqu'à la ceinture, Suzanne, Qu'as-tu appris à l'école, L'Etranger, ...). 
Un encart dans "Le Monde" d'aujourd'hui. Sur les chaines de télé ?


----------



## boninmi (19 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Michel Ragon


Un encart dans le "Canard enchainé" d'aujourd'hui. Pas de funérailles nationales pour lui non plus.
Il m'est difficile d'évoquer sa mémoire sans mentionner Maurice Joyeux et Suzy Chevet, qui ont créé (plus exactement repris un titre de Jules Vallès) la revue "La Rue", évoquée dans le lien cité, et dont j'ai été quelque temps trésorier. La couverture de "La Rue" présentée sur ce lien mentionne la collaboration de Michel Ragon au n° 8. Dans ce même numéro, Léo Ferré avait offert un très long texte, "La Mémoire et la Mer". Jean Rollin (notamment réalisateur de films vampiro/érotiques) lui aussi décédé (en 2010) a participé aussi à cette même revue. De Michel Ragon, je me souviens surtout avoir lu "Nous sommes 17 sous une lune très petite" romançant les derniers jours du Che (la phrase est je crois, la dernière de son journal).


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Février 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Un encart dans le "Canard enchainé" d'aujourd'hui. Pas de funérailles nationales pour lui non plus.
> Il m'est difficile d'évoquer sa mémoire sans mentionner Maurice Joyeux et Suzy Chevet, qui ont créé (plus exactement repris un titre de Jules Vallès) la revue "La Rue", évoquée dans le lien cité, et dont j'ai été quelque temps trésorier. La couverture de "La Rue" présentée sur ce lien mentionne la collaboration de Michel Ragon au n° 8. Dans ce même numéro, Léo Ferré avait offert un très long texte, "La Mémoire et la Mer". Jean Rollin (notamment réalisateur de films vampiro/érotiques) lui aussi décédé (en 2010) a participé aussi à cette même revue. De Michel Ragon, je me souviens surtout avoir lu "Nous sommes 17 sous une lune très petite" romançant les derniers jours du Che (la phrase est je crois, la dernière de son journal).




Léger hors-sujet...
Car ce qui me touche le plus dans ton post, c'est ta référence à *Jean Rollin*.

J'ai d'ailleurs eu la chance et la plaisir de le rencontrer une fois à la cinémathèque de Paris vers le début des années 2000, à l'occasion d'une projection de quelques-uns de ses films en présence du réalisateur.
Pour les plus critiques, ses films s'apparentait à du fantastique de série Z teinté d'érotisme.
Mais on pouvait voir les choses autrement.
L'une des caractéristiques les plus marquantes de ses films était cet inimitable cocktail entre fantastique, surréalisme, et érotisme.
Avec souvent des jeunes femmes aux cheveux longs qui traversaient l'écran en chemises de nuit vaporeuses ou entièrement nues, mais aussi des miroirs traversés et autre passages secrets improbables...
Le tout avec des lumières volontiers bleutées de la nuit ou de l'aube...
Bref, une réelle poésie et une incontestable créativité dans tout ça...

Le tout réalisé avec un budget de misère, avec parfois des acteurs ou actrices tout juste professionnel(le)s...
Certains tournages ont eu leur en quelques jours dans une maison de campagne entre copains, ou quasiment...
J'ai toujours eu beaucoup de respect, voire d'admiration pour les gens parvenant à faire des films avec un budget vraiment minimal.

Et l'un des autres éléments marquants du cinéma de Jean Rollin était l'humour. Pas toujours volontaire à ses débuts, davantage après.  
La question lui avait d'ailleurs été posée ce fameux soir à la cinémathèque, et voici - en substance la réponse qu'il fit :
" - Au début de ma carrière, j'allais voir mes films en salle, et je ne comprenais pas pourquoi les gens riaient. Maintenant, je comprends... "
Réponse faite en rigolant lui-même, évidemment...

Personnage éminemment sympathique, drôle, plein de fantaisie, et dont l'oeuvre restera un ovni du cinéma français, voire du cinéma tout court.
Cinéphiles et autres curieux, n'hésitez pas à découvrir ou à redécouvrir ces films uniques.


----------



## boninmi (19 Février 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Léger hors-sujet...
> Car ce qui me touche le plus dans ton post, c'est ta référence à *Jean Rollin*.
> 
> J'ai d'ailleurs eu la chance et la plaisir de le rencontrer une fois à la cinémathèque de Paris vers le début des années 2000, à l'occasion d'une projection de quelques-uns de ses films en présence du réalisateur.


Continuons le hors sujet ...
Amis des milieux libertaires et de Suzy Chevet, il avait invité quelques personnes à l'avant première de "La Vampire Nue". Ce devait-être en 1969 (selon allociné) ou 70 (selon un autre site, très complet sur le film). J'ai assisté à cette séance, assez peu enthousiasmé par le film. Néanmoins l'affiche était très belle, je l'ai longtemps gardée.


----------



## Romuald (19 Février 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Pas de funérailles nationales ? Il était pourtant mieux que Johny


Oui, mais qui le connait qui a moins de 50 ans ? Maintenant autour du feu de camp tu as quinze boutonneux rivés sur leur téléphone


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Fernando Morán


Mais je te croyais au ski ?


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Février 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Mais je te croyais au ski ?



Le ski, il peut y aller toute l"année. 
Dans le Jura, il existe (encore pour l'instant) des *neiges éternelles*.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2020)

@*Human-Fly*
C'était avant, c'est fini ce bon temps * *


----------



## bompi (19 Février 2020)

[modo=on]On revient à l'essentiel [le côté _mortem_ du fil], _siouplaît_ ? Merci. [/modo]


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2020)

bompi a dit:


> [modo=on]On revient à l'essentiel [le côté _mortem_ du fil], _siouplaît_ ? Merci. [/modo]


Je plussoie , c'est tellement constructif ainsi
mais ses échanges sont tellement rare et beau
Messieurs merci 
Merci *Human-Fly & * *boninmi *


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2020)

Lucien Aimé-Blanc

 Commissaire de police connu pour avoir participé à la traque de Jacques Mesrine


----------



## boninmi (19 Février 2020)

bompi a dit:


> [modo=on]On revient à l'essentiel [le côté _mortem_ du fil], _siouplaît_ ? Merci. [/modo]


OK, mais toutes les personnes dont j'ai parlé sont bien post mortem.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2020)

Pop Smoke


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2020)

Jean Daniel






Fondateur du  "Nouvel Observateur"


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2020)

René Visse


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2020)

Michel Charasse


----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2020)

Yona Friedman


----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2020)

Hector


----------



## Jura39 (23 Février 2020)

Jens Nygaard Knudsen


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Michel Charasse


Un des rares socialistes époque Mitterrand qui m'inspirait du respect.


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Février 2020)

Hervé Bourges


----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2020)

Jeanne Evert


----------



## aCLR (24 Février 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Hervé Bourges
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 155777​


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Février 2020)

Katherine Johnson


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2020)

Don Furner


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2020)

Baby Peggy


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Février 2020)

Dmitri Iazov


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Février 2020)

Hosni Moubarak






​


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2020)

Chitetsu Watanabe


----------



## Gwen (25 Février 2020)

Je n'ai pas vu passer l'annonce du décès de Mike Hughes, un illuminé complotiste qui voulait prouver que la terre est plate et non ronde. Ses idées débiles ont fait le tour du monde, ce qui prouve bien que la terre est ronde finalement. Lui, il s'est écrasé dans sa fusée artisanale dont les parachutes se sont déchirés dès le décollage. Sûrement la plus grosse peur de sa vie, heureusement, elle n'a pas étais longue. Mais une question demeure, a-t-il pu voir la rondeur de notre planète du haut de sa fusée ? J'en doute.









						L’homme qui voulait prouver que la Terre est plate se tue avec sa fusée artisanale
					

Mike Hughes voulait être propulsé à 1 500 mètres dans sa fusée fabriquée dans son garage pour prouver en faisant des photos que la terre éta




					www.leparisien.fr
				




Il n'a même pas de fiche Wikipedia, mais il est le premier mort insolite de 2020    (tout en bas)




__





						Liste de morts insolites — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org


----------



## Romuald (25 Février 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Je n'ai pas vu passer l'annonce du décès de Mike Hughes


C'est passé dans actualité amusantes...


----------



## boninmi (25 Février 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Hosni Moubarak
> ​



Honni qui ???


----------



## peyret (25 Février 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Honni qui ???



Mou bas raque.....


----------



## Gwen (25 Février 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est passé dans actualité amusantes...


Oui, je l'ai vu après.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Février 2020)

David Roback


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2020)

Gabrielle Grandière


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Février 2020)

François Tajan


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2020)

Kazuhisa Hashimoto


----------



## Jura39 (29 Février 2020)

Freeman Dyson


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mars 2020)

Éva Székely


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2020)

Ernesto Cardenal


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2020)

Jack Welch


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2020)

Arnaud Marquesuzaa


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2020)

James Lipton


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2020)

Alain Bertrand


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2020)

Georges Fontès


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mars 2020)

Nicolas Portal


----------



## aCLR (4 Mars 2020)

Rejoindre le _Sky Portal_ si jeune…


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mars 2020)

Javier Pérez de Cuéllar


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Mars 2020)

André Chéret



​


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2020)

Le Dr Jacques Leibowitch


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2020)

Emilio Caprile


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2020)

«_Popeye_»
Jhon Jairo Velasquez


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (6 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> «_Popeye_»
> Jhon Jairo Velasquez



Ouais  , c’est pas une grosse perte pour le monde.......


----------



## Romuald (7 Mars 2020)

McCoy Tyner






​


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2020)

Matthew Watkins


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2020)

Jair Marinho


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2020)

Jean-Luc Seigle


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mars 2020)

Max von Sydow


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Mars 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Max von Sydow
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 157407​




Incroyable carrière que celle de cette acteur...

Longévité, éclectisme invraisemblable... 
D'Ingmar Bergman à Steven Spielberg en passant par du cinéma "bis" comme avec le difficilement oubliable "Flash Gordon" de Mike Hodges en 1980... Entre autres...
*Filmographie* impossible à résumer, en fait...

Respect.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2020)

José Jiménez Lozano


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2020)

Anton Coppola


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2020)

Richard Guy


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mars 2020)

Didier Bezace


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2020)

Stefano Bianco


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mars 2020)

Tonie Marshall


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Mars 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Javier Pérez de Cuéllar
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 156851​


Le seul secrétaire général de l'ONU qui a laissé le monde en meilleur état qu'il ne l'avait trouvé en arrivant.

Après lui sont venus un naïf, un affairiste, un valet et un fantôme.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2020)

Michel Roux Sr


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Mars 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tonie Marshall


À la télé va sûrement repasser Vénus beauté, mais je vous recommande *Beau temps mais orageux en fin de journée,* où Tonie Marchall a un rôle de belle fille de sa mère Micheline Presle*.*


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2020)

Dana Zátopková


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2020)

Jean-Michel Cambon


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2020)

René Follet


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2020)

Gustavo Bebianno


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Mars 2020)

Vittorio Gregotti


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2020)

Suzy Delair


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mars 2020)

Édouard Limonov


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2020)

Nicolas Alfonsi


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2020)

Savenaca Aria


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

Gerald Freedman


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

Roger Mayweather


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

Johny Voners


----------



## Gwen (18 Mars 2020)

Wonder Woman perd son amour de toujours  : Lyle Waggoner, l'acteur ayant incarné le Major Steve Trevor dans la première saison de la série TV Wonder Woman puis son fils dans la suite. Il avait 85 ans, mais c'est une maladie qui l'a emporté.

Concernant Wonder Woman alias Linda Carter (ou vice versa), elle est toujours vivante.









						Lyle Waggoner, Steve Trevor de la série Wonder Woman des 70's, nous a quittés | COMICSBLOG.fr
					

Comme si les mauvaises nouvelles ne pleuvaient pas en ce moment nous parvient du Hollywood Porter l'annonce d'un départ qui endeuillera les fans de pop culture, et particulièrement de la série Wonder Woman des années 1970, dans laquelle Lynda Car....




					www.comicsblog.fr


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

Erwin Drèze


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mars 2020)

Patrick Le Lay


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Mars 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Patrick Le Lay
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 158919​


V'là un espace de cerveau qui ne sera plus disponible pour coca cola.


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> V'là un espace de cerveau qui ne sera plus disponible pour coca cola.


Il ne l'était déjà pas. Plutôt disponible pour le Choet et Mandon   

--> [ ]


----------



## aCLR (19 Mars 2020)

Ouais, ouais, dire tout haut ce qu'une profession dans son ensemble pense tout bas… Ça attire forcément la foudre par-delà le trépas…


----------



## Gwen (19 Mars 2020)

Moi, j'adore sa phrase sur Coca. C'est honnête et plein de bon sens.


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Mars 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, j'adore sa phrase sur Coca. C'est honnête et plein de bon sens.


J'y voyait plutôt du cynisme de classe


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2020)

Jean Dufour


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'y voyait plutôt du cynisme de classe



Amusant ces évidences basiques repeintes par une idéologie...


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Mars 2020)

Famille de Vogüé


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2020)

Toute la famille ?


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Famille de Vogüé
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 159305​


C'est quoi ce lien tout pourri… Tu nous as habitué à mieux !  Va-t-en retrouver Patrice au milieu de cet arbre généalogique… Pfff !

Je dis ça, je dis ça mais ça va me permettre de tester la balise média… 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240719505527054338
Miracle ça marche ! Bon bah, merci Ma Capsule !


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Toute la famille ?



Sur la photo, ils étaient en effet nombreux !


----------



## boninmi (20 Mars 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Famille de Vogüé


Le vrai château de Vogüé:


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Sur la photo, ils étaient en effet nombreux !


Et tous morts ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2020)

Peter Whittingham


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2020)

Kenny Rogers


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2020)

Amadeo Carrizo


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2020)

Silvio Croci


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2020)

Pierre Truche


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2020)

Jacques Oudin


----------



## aCLR (21 Mars 2020)

[interlude]

À moins de préférer une cérémonie en catimini, ça n'est vraiment pas le moment de caner ! Donc on reste confiné avec ou sans amis à l'écran en attendant que ça se tasse ! 

[/interlude]


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2020)

Lucia Bosè


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2020)

Alberto Arbasino


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2020)

Manu Dibango


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Manu Dibango



 ... Encore un bout de ma jeunesse qui fout le camp !


----------



## Romuald (24 Mars 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Encore un bout de ma jeunesse qui fout le camp !


Pas que la tienne


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Mars 2020)

Uderzo 92 ans, Astérix et Obélix pleurent


----------



## Powerdom (24 Mars 2020)

Albert UDERZO.
je viens d'entendre cette info sur Couleur3 mais je ne la trouve nulle part...


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Mars 2020)

Grilled !


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Manu Dibango





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Encore un bout de ma jeunesse qui fout le camp !





Romuald a dit:


> Pas que la tienne



V'là quelques années dans le parc en face de chez moi des musiciens faisaient des répétitions pour le défilé du carnaval.
Et kesse j'entends ?
"Mama ku mama sa mama kussa" et un mec qui joue du saxo.
Ni une ni deux je vais voir en me disant "dis-moi pas que c'est pas vrai".
Ben si, Manu Dibango. À deux mètres de moi, en chair et en os.
C'est certainement le meilleur carnaval que j'ai passé de ma vie.
Faut dire que dans mon bled, du temps de la municipalité communiste (note aux plus jeunes : avant en France il y avait la gauche et, à la gauche de la gauche, il y avait le parti communiste), on n'hésitait pas à faire venir des artistes pour des concerts gratuits. Et dans le tas y en avait des connus : L'affaire Louis Trio (du temps de leur seul album écoutable "Mobilis in Mobile), Dany Brillant (qui avait bien le vent en poupe), Stephan Eicher (y a pas si longtemps, finalement). On a même eu la compagnie Créole (bon là, hein, ne disons rien).
Un dernier truc sur Manu Dibango.
Voici quelques années, Rihanna a sorti une chanson ou elle reprenait le phrasé "mama say mama sa mama kussa". Ils y sont tous allé de leur critiques en hurlant au plagiat de Michael Jackson (ben oui, Dibango c'est trop loin).
Un voleur qui vole un voleur. Même dieu rigole.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2020)

Powerdom a dit:


> Albert UDERZO.
> je viens d'entendre cette info sur Couleur3 mais je ne la trouve nulle part...


ici


----------



## Romuald (24 Mars 2020)

Ben iléou l'autre croque-mort patenté ? y'a du relâchement, la !


----------



## Gwen (24 Mars 2020)

L'hommage de BDzoom à Albert Uderzo  : http://bdzoom.com/40437/patrimoine/albert-uderzo-chez-les-belges-1ere-partie-«-oumpah-pah-»/


----------



## patlek (24 Mars 2020)

Ce soir  sur M6=

A 21h05, la chaîne diffusera Astérix - Le domaine des dieux, film d'animation d'Alexandre Astier et Louis Clichy, sorti en 2014. Il sera suivi à 22h35 d'Astérix et les Vikings, autre long-métrage d'animation, sorti en 2006, puis, à 23h55 du documentaire Uderzo, les ingrédients de la potion magique.

Le domaine des dieux, c' est du top!


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2020)

Stuart Gordon


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2020)

Odile Schmitt


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Stuart Gordon
> 
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 160875



Pas certain qu'on puisse trouver un savant fou pour le ré-animer...


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2020)

Alain Macle


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2020)

Jean-Yves Veillard


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2020)

Michel Hidalgo


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2020)

Jean-Louis Bernard


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Mars 2020)

Powerdom a dit:


> Albert UDERZO.
> je viens d'entendre cette info sur Couleur3 mais je ne la trouve nulle part...


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2020)

Patrick Devedjian


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2020)

Thomas Schaefer


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2020)

Jean-François Cesarini


----------



## boninmi (30 Mars 2020)

Henri Tincq


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2020)

Manolis Glézos


----------



## Berthold (30 Mars 2020)

Alan Merrill


----------



## Romuald (31 Mars 2020)

Krzysztof Penderecki

Je ne suis pas vraiment fan de musique sérielle et atonale, mais il avait fini par revenir à une facture plus classique et son Requiem Polonais est tout à fait audible - pour mes oreilles.

curieux qu'avec un nom pareil il ait échappé à Jura


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2020)

Abdel Halim Khaddam


----------



## Berthold (31 Mars 2020)

Pierre Bénichou


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Mars 2020)

*Pape Diouf*. 

Saloperie de virus...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2020)

Adam Schlesinger


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2020)

Ellis Marsalis Jr


----------



## flotow (2 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Adam Schlesinger


Nooon, pas Fountains of Wayne


----------



## flotow (2 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Nooon, pas Fountains of Wayne






Quel fabuleux album, 'Welcome Interstate Managers' <3​


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2020)

Andrew Jack


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2020)

Mario Chaldú


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)

Juan Giménez


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)

*Goyo Benito*


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)

Bill Withers


----------



## Gwen (3 Avril 2020)

Merci, j'aime ça quand tu mets des précisions en plus du nom. Surely ain’t no sunshine anymore


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)

«Miche»
Veuve du chanteur belge Jacques Brel


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> «Miche»
> Veuve du chanteur belge Jacques Brel


Le souvenir de Brel est tellement loin pour que le journaliste se sente obligé de préciser "chanteur" et "belge" en parlant du grand Jacques ?


----------



## Gwen (3 Avril 2020)

De qui  ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Le souvenir de Brel est tellement loin pour que le journaliste se sente obligé de préciser "chanteur" et "belge" en parlant du grand Jacques ?


J'ai toujours des souvenirs quand j'écoute une de ses chansons sur la bandes FM


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Avril 2020)

gwen a dit:


> De qui  ?


Kate.

(Désolé.
Obligé).


----------



## patlek (3 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Le souvenir de Brel est tellement loin pour que le journaliste se sente obligé de préciser "chanteur" et "belge" en parlant du grand Jacques ?



çà aurait put etre pire.
Il aurait put dire "L' amateur de frites"


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2020)

Philippe Bodson


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2020)

Marcel Moreau


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2020)

Luis Eduardo Aute


----------



## Gwen (6 Avril 2020)

*LOGAN WILLIAMS*
Un jeune acteur de 16 ans qui est connue pour avoir jouer Barry Hallen jeune dans The Flash.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2020)

Jean-Guy Astresses


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2020)

Jacques Le Brun


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2020)

Jean-Laurent Cochet


----------



## Romuald (7 Avril 2020)

Honor Blackman, la première 'bottes de cuir'


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2020)

John Prine


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2020)

Léa Figuères


----------



## Gwen (8 Avril 2020)

Roger Mofrey

Après des études d'Arts appliqués et un diplôme de décorateur architecture intérieure, Roger Mofrey mène deux carrières parallèlement. Dans la publicité et surtout dans la presse : collaboration régulière avec Ici Paris, France Dimanche, Samedi Soir, Radar, Le Hérisson, Marius, La presse, Paris Flirt, Almanach Vermot, etc... II collabore durant 25 ans avec Pierre Bellemare, Jean-Paul Rouland, Claude Oliver pour des jeux dessinés télévisuels : La Tête et les jambes, Les Paris de TFI, Téléshopping.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2020)

Henri Madelin


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2020)

Donato Sabia


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2020)

Christian Bonnet


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2020)

Marie-Louise Lopéré


----------



## Gwen (9 Avril 2020)

*Chynna Rogers*

Alors que tous le monde meurt du Covid 19, elle trouve le moyens de crever d'overdose à seulement 25 ans.

Elle venait de sortir un album au titre prémonitoire :* In case i die first. *


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)

Jacques Calvet


----------



## Berthold (10 Avril 2020)

Liliane Marchais a fait ses valises…


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Avril 2020)

Berthold a dit:


> Liliane Marchais a fait ses valises…


Moi qui pensais qu'elle n'était plus de ce monde. Ça me fait deux informations d'un coup à digérer.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)

Daniel Bernard


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)

Mort Drucker


----------



## Romuald (10 Avril 2020)

Michel, lui, est toujours vivant.

-->[ ]


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Michel, lui, est toujours vivant.
> 
> -->[ ]


Et hypocondriaque avéré !
Va tous les matins chez son Doc


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)

Lucie Dolène


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)

Rifat Chadirji


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)

Armando Francioli


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)

Stirling Moss


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)

Charles Miossec


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Avril 2020)

Maurice Barrier.
Ah ben merde alors.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Avril 2020)

Un comédien que j'appréciais beaucoup. M'en restera, entre autres, sa magistrale interprétation du paternel Vialhe dans _Les grives aux loups_ et celle du sculpteur dans _La vie et rien d'autre_.


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Avril 2020)

La gueule qu'il tire dans "Coup de tête" au moment où Deweare passe devant son bistrot sans y porter attention.
Avec le bouchon de la bouteille de champagne qui saute.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> La gueule qu'il tire dans "Coup de tête" au moment où Deweare passe devant son bistrot sans y porter attention.
> Avec le bouchon de la bouteille de champagne qui saute.


Ah! Oui, aussi.


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Avril 2020)

Luis Sepulveda

Je vous conseille “Le vieux qui lisait des romans d'amour“


----------



## Gwen (16 Avril 2020)

*Sergio Tisselli* vient de nous quitter. 
Ça ne vous dit rien, logique, c'était un dessinateur italien de talent. De superbes planches de BD au couleur éclatantes. 





__





						Sergio Tisselli : disparition d’un réel talent… | BDZoom.com
					

La bande dessinée italienne, les fumetti pour les initiés, compte un grand nombre d’auteurs prestigieux largement traduits en France. D’autres, plus discrets, peinent à se faire connaître du grand public. C’est le cas de Sergio Tisselli, réel talent, décédé d’une crise cardiaque le 14 avril 2020.



					bdzoom.com


----------



## boninmi (16 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Luis Sepulveda
> 
> Je vous conseille “Le vieux qui lisait des romans d'amour“


Conardevirus


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Avril 2020)

*Christophe

(13 octobre 1945 - 16 avril 2020 )

*

​Je l'avais découvert dans les années 1980, à l'occasion de la réédition du 45 tours de son tube "Aline". 
De bons souvenirs pour moi, qui m'étais parfois risqué à chanter le tube en question... 

Et quelqu'un qui avait finalement su revenir, se réinventer... 
Quelqu'un qui aurait sans doute eu encore des choses à dire, une oeuvre à compléter...


Saloperie de Covid-19, décidément...


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Avril 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Christophe


Avec des potes et potesses, on avait repris Aline en parodie pour une pièce de théâtre...


----------



## flotow (17 Avril 2020)

Vu à la Villette il y a... pfff longtemps !
Alala, j'ai pt'et pas vu les Beatles en concert, mais au moins je peux dire : oui, j'y étais pour Christophe !


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2020)




----------



## Moonwalker (19 Avril 2020)

Business as usual pour la grande faucheuse aussi :

Delphine Serina 49 ans


----------



## Berthold (20 Avril 2020)

Philippe Nahon, forcément vu au détour d'un film ou d'un téléfilm…


----------



## aCLR (21 Avril 2020)

Gilbert Garcin​


----------



## boninmi (23 Avril 2020)

Lucien Szpiro

J'ai suivi brièvement un de ses cours à Orsay en 1970-71 et en ai rédigé une petite partie.


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Lucien Szpiro
> 
> J'ai suivi brièvement un de ses cours à Orsay en 1970-71 et en ai rédigé une petite partie.


Il faut être calé en maths pour poser d'la pierre à sec ?!


----------



## flotow (23 Avril 2020)

Une pierre, deux pierres, trois pierres...

Je vais continuer dans l'ultra flood


----------



## boninmi (27 Avril 2020)

Henri Weber

Mai 68 disparaît tout doucement, du coronavirus ou pas.
Certains sont morts il y a longtemps.
Je n'ai pas vraiment connu Henri Weber, pas spécialement de mon bord.
Mais du temps où j'étais à l'ENS Saint Cloud, j'ai croisé Omar Diop, assassiné peu de temps après.


----------



## Berthold (28 Avril 2020)

Robert Herbin
Je me souviens parfaitement de son image Panini, collée parmi toutes celles des joueurs de l’ASSE sur une feutrine verte (évidemment, verte !).


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2020)

Irrfan Khan

Irrfan Khan était connu pour ses rôles dans Life of Pi ou encore Slumdog Millionaire, ainsi que plusieurs films bollywoodiens à succès.


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2020)

Encore un beau gosse de moins !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2020)

Denis Goldberg

Le célèbre compagnon de route de Nelson Mandela


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2020)

Tony Allen
 Le batteur et pionnier de l’afrobeat


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2020)

Sam Lloyd

 L’acteur était connu pour ses rôles dans “Scrubs”, ”Seinfeld”, “Malcolm” ou “Desperate Housewives"


----------



## Gwen (2 Mai 2020)

Jean-Claude Pertuze, dessinateur de BD gascon. Peu connu, mais avec une belle carrière résumée ici :

http://bdzoom.com/155460/actualites/jean-claude-pertuze-la-bd-perd-son-gascon /


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2020)

Idir

La musique Kabyle perd un grand monsieur


----------



## bompi (6 Mai 2020)

Florian Schneider




Musique non stop !


----------



## Lio70 (6 Mai 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Business as usual pour la grande faucheuse aussi :
> Delphine Serina 49 ans


Alors ça, ça me fend le coeur. C'est seulement maintenant que je vois ton message. J'avais craqué sur elle il y a plus de vingt ans, quand elle était mannequin et que je lui avais trouvé une beauté si particulière dans une pub Hermès en magazine.


----------



## bompi (6 Mai 2020)

Dave Greenfield






(Get A) Grip (On Yourself), chaps.


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Mai 2020)

bompi a dit:


> Dave Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Que de souvenirs... 

Et c'est encore un coup de ce maudit Covid-19...


----------



## aCLR (6 Mai 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Et c'est encore un coup de ce maudit Covid-19...


Oui… C'est la folie !!!


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2020)

Cécile Rol-Tanguy 

Une figure de la Résistance


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2020)

Un des pères du rock'n' roll qui disparaît  
Little Richard


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mai 2020)

* L'acteur Daniel Cauchy meurt du Covid-19. * 

Essentiellement habitué des seconds rôles,  * Daniel Cauchy*  aura joué dans de nombreux films appréciables voire "cultes" comme Le Comte de Monte Cristo (1954), Touchez pas au Grisbi, ou le très estimable Bob le Flambeur de Melville, entre autres...


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mai 2020)

Gabriel Bacquier


----------



## Romuald (13 Mai 2020)

Ah, merdre :triste:


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mai 2020)

La célèbre photographe des Beatles
Astrid Kirchherr


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Mai 2020)

Décès d'Astrid Kirchherr, la photographe qui a donné leur coupe au bol aux Beatles
					

DISPARITION - A 22 ans, elle avait rencontré le groupe anglais encore à ses débuts en 1960 lors d'une tournée à Hambourg, et s'était liée d'amitié avec eux.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Pour si comme moi vous en avez marre de lire le progrès avec ces #@% de fenêtres pour les cookies et Adblock (j'ai pas Adblock).


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mai 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Décès d'Astrid Kirchherr, la photographe qui a donné leur coupe au bol aux Beatles
> 
> 
> DISPARITION - A 22 ans, elle avait rencontré le groupe anglais encore à ses débuts en 1960 lors d'une tournée à Hambourg, et s'était liée d'amitié avec eux.
> ...


J'ai rectifié


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2020)

Fred Willard


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mai 2020)

Jacques Crevoisier


----------



## patlek (18 Mai 2020)

Lucky Peterson









						Le bluesman Lucky Peterson est mort
					

Le grand musicien américain est décédé brutalement ce dimanche à Dallas à l’âge de 55 ans.




					www.fip.fr


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Mai 2020)

Michel Piccoli
Faudrait repasser La Grande Bouffe !


----------



## Romuald (18 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Faudrait repasser La Grande Bouffe !


On va plutôt avoir droit à du Claude Sautet je pense  . En tous cas il y a moyen de moyenner avec sa filmographie.


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Michel Piccoli
> Faudrait repasser La Grande Bouffe !


En prime time (avec l'accent), y a guère qu'Arte qui se risquerait de le faire.


Romuald a dit:


> On va plutôt avoir droit à du Claude Sautet je pense  . En tous cas il y a moyen de moyenner avec sa filmographie.


Parmi lesquels "Les choses de la vie" que j'escompte faire découvrir à ma gamine qui ne connait pas Michel Piccoli (cons de jeunes !).


----------



## Berthold (18 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Michel Piccoli
> Faudrait repasser La Grande Bouffe !


Beaucoup plus récemment,  j'avais vraiment aimé sa prestation dans Habemus papam.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> On va plutôt avoir droit à du Claude Sautet je pense  . En tous cas il y a moyen de moyenner avec sa filmographie.



Je pense me mettre prochainement _Don Juan ou le festin de pierre_, version Marcel Bluwal. À moins que _Le mépris_ ne l'emporte.

Il y a aussi sa composition de Grézillo dans Le sucre.


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mai 2020)

Gregory Tyree Boyce


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Mai 2020)

Salah Stétié


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Mai 2020)

Mory Kanté


----------



## aCLR (22 Mai 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Mory Kanté


Dès demain, nous pourrons enfin dire…

Quand est-il mort déjà Mory Kanté ?

#désolé


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Mai 2020)

Jean-Loup Dabadie


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Parmi lesquels "Les choses de la vie" que j'escompte faire découvrir à ma gamine qui ne connait pas Michel Piccoli (cons de jeunes !).


C'est ce soir, c'est ce soir !


----------



## patlek (24 Mai 2020)

C' est quand meme pas le film le plus marrant qui soit.


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Mai 2020)

patlek a dit:


> C' est quand meme pas le film le plus marrant qui soit.


Toi, tu connais pas l'histoire du mec !!! 5e degré


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Mai 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mai 2020)

Stanley Ho


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mai 2020)

Claude Goasguen


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mai 2020)

Guy Bedos


----------



## Madalvée (28 Mai 2020)

J'ai du jeter les moules que j'avais préparées pour l'avant-dernier…


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Mai 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Claude Goasguen
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 175747​



Pas de mon bord politique, mais peut-être l'un des responsables de droite qui sur un plan humain m'étaient les plus sympathiques... 

Saloperie de Covid-19, une fois de plus...


----------



## Le docteur (28 Mai 2020)

Bedos... 
Eh merde !


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Mai 2020)

Le docteur a dit:


> Bedos...
> Eh merde !



Il paraît que  *Nous Irons Tous au Paradis* ...  
C'est toujours ça...  

Et si on est athée comme moi, ben on se débrouille...


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2020)

Bob Weighton 

*Le doyen officiel de l’humanité est décédé à l’âge de 112 ans*


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mai 2020)

Mady Mesplé


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mai 2020)

Christo et Jeanne-Claude


----------



## aCLR (31 Mai 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Christo et Jeanne-Claude
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 176201​


Merde !!!


----------



## Romuald (1 Juin 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Mady Mesplé
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 176169


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Juin 2020)

*Le chef d'AKMI est mort. *

Je sais qu'il ne faut pas se réjouir de la mort de quelqu'un, mais parfois, je m'autorise une exception !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2020)

Pierre Nkurunziza


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2020)

Marcel Maréchal


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Juin 2020)

Jean Raspail


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juin 2020)

Maurice Rajsfus


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juin 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Maurice Rajsfus



Tu m'as grillé.

Son livre sur les turpitudes de l'UGIF pendant la guerre a fait grincer des dents au CRIF et ailleurs. La thèse : des juifs français ont livré les juifs "étrangers" pour sauver leur peau. Elle a été en partie confirmée depuis par des historiens professionnels. Par son "légalisme" et son attachement au gouvernement de Vichy, l'UGIF a souvent facilité malgré elle le travail de la Gestapo et du SD dans les déportations des Juifs de France.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2020)

Luce Douady, 16 ans.


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Juin 2020)

Marc Zermati


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Juin 2020)

Roger Borniche


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2020)

Patrick Poivey

*La **voix française de Bruce Willis*


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Juin 2020)

Airy Routier (journaliste)


----------



## Berthold (17 Juin 2020)

Sara Hegazy, militante égyptienne pour les droits LGBT


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juin 2020)

Berthold a dit:


> Sara Hegazy, militante égyptienne pour les droits LGBT


Mourir par la faute des autres, à cause de ce que l'on est. Ça devrait s'arrêter un jour mais ce n'est toujours pas compris par tout le monde. L'exile fut sans doute la blessure de trop.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Juin 2020)

Vera Lynn


----------



## Berthold (18 Juin 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Vera Lynn



Does anybody here remember Vera Lynn ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2020)

Fabrice Philipot


----------



## Berthold (18 Juin 2020)

Brève :
Le chef indigène Paiakan, grand défenseur de la forêt amazonienne, est mort.

C'est quoi ce lien qui se coince tout seul sur amazon ? Y a des bots pour pub auto sur MacGe ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2020)

Carlos Ruiz Zafon  (Ecrivain)


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Juin 2020)

Ian Holm


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Juin 2020)

Noël Vandernotte


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Juin 2020)

Pascal Clément


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Juin 2020)

Joel Schumacher


----------



## Berthold (23 Juin 2020)

L'immaculée conception (1665 - 1675) de Bartolomé Esteban Murillo…


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Juin 2020)

Marc Fumaroli


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2020)

Marc Fumaroli (par Le Figaro)

Encore un grand représentant de la culture française qui disparaît, un de ses plus ardent défenseur aussi.

Le pire ce n'est pas la disparition d'un homme mais de voir le néant qui lui succède, l'héritage bi-millénaire finalement jeté aux ordures par des foules ignares et des médias complices (Le Monde) œuvrant à l'abaissement de notre civilisation.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2020)

Milton Glaser

Le créateur du célèbre logo "I ♥ NY"


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Juillet 2020)

Hermine de Clermont-Tonnerre




​


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Juillet 2020)

Ennio Morricone




​


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juillet 2020)

Ma maman possède le disque noir de la BO. Je l'ai écoutée des années durant avant même d'avoir vu le film.

Autre musique du maître qui m'est restée dans la tête pendant très très longtemps, celle de la série TV Marco Polo.






J'ai fini par trouver les CD en import sur Amazon (loué soit Bezos).


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Juillet 2020)

"Il était une fois en Amérique", mec.
Et ça vaut aussi bien pour la musique que pour le film.
Je tiens les deux pour des chefs-d'oeuvre.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2020)

Nick Cordero


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2020)

J.J. Lionel
L'interprète de "La Danse des canards"


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Juillet 2020)

Zizi Jeanmaire


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Juillet 2020)

John Lewis (homme politique)




​


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Juillet 2020)

Andrew Mlangeni




​


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juillet 2020)

_Encore un carreau d'cassé,
V'là vitrier qui passe.
Encore un carreau d'cassé,
V'là vitrier passé._











						Un soldat français tué au Mali dans des combats contre des groupes armés
					

Tojohasina Razafintsalama appartenait au 1er régiment de hussards parachutistes de Tarbes.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## patlek (24 Juillet 2020)

Dominic Sonic














						Mort de Dominic Sonic, figure de la scène rock rennaise
					

Agé de 56 ans, le chanteur et guitariste, membre notamment du groupe Kalashnikov, est mort jeudi des suites d'un cancer.




					next.liberation.fr


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2020)

Peter Green


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Peter Green





Je venais de m'acheter la réédition de Then Play On il y a deux semaines et dans la foulée réécouté tous mes vieux Fleetwood Mac de l'époque Green...


----------



## patlek (26 Juillet 2020)

Il y a pas seulement les fleetwood mac


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Juillet 2020)

Regis Philbin




​


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Juillet 2020)

Hans-Jochen Vogel




​


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Juillet 2020)

Olivia de Havilland



​
Autant en emporte le vent

​


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juillet 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Olivia de Havilland
> 
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 184205
> ...




Aussi Lady Marianne dans _Les aventures de Robin des Bois_ avec Errol Flynn, qu'elle retrouve dans plusieurs films dont l'épique _Capitaine Blood_.


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Juillet 2020)

Gisèle Halimi





​


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Juillet 2020)

Jacqueline Sauvage




​


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Juillet 2020)

Albin Chalandon


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Juillet 2020)

Alan Parke

r
	

		
			
		

		
	



​


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Août 2020)

Alex Dupont


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Août 2020)

Connie Culp




​


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Août 2020)

John Hume




​


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Août 2020)

Bernard Stiegler


----------



## Le docteur (7 Août 2020)

Le niveau de pensée vivante en France vient de se casser la gueule d’un coup.


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Août 2020)

Le docteur a dit:


> Le niveau de pensée vivante en France vient de se casser la gueule d’un coup.



Il est permis d'en douter...


----------



## Le docteur (8 Août 2020)

C'est sans doute le seul qui écrivait des choses intéressantes, en ce moment.


----------



## Berthold (8 Août 2020)

Le docteur a dit:


> Le niveau de pensée vivante en France vient de se casser la gueule d’un coup.





TimeCapsule a dit:


> Il est permis d'en douter...



Ben oui, je suis toujours là, moi… 

Ok, je sors…


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Août 2020)

Adin Steinsaltz




​


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Août 2020)

Niger : des Français et leurs guides tués dimanche par des hommes armés


----------



## Gwen (10 Août 2020)

Le dessinateur de BD Laurent Vicomte  réalise sa dernière balade.


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Août 2020)

Frances Allen, informaticienne, prix Turing en 2006.


----------



## Gwen (10 Août 2020)

*Jean-Louis Vatin** de Caen Poche.*


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Août 2020)

Kiraz (dessinateur)


----------



## Romuald (11 Août 2020)

Tu aurais quand même pu te débrouiller pour poster des parisiennes sans pub...


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Août 2020)

Belle du Berry


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Août 2020)

Frances Allen


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Août 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Frances Allen
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 186503​



Jolie photo.


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Août 2020)

Jean Gandois




​


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Août 2020)

USA: Robert Trump, le frère cadet de Donald Trump, est décédé


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Août 2020)

Décès de Mercedes Barcha, veuve et inspiratrice de Gabriel Garcia Marquez, à 87 ans


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Août 2020)

Russell Kirsch

Sans lui, ce thread n'aurait pas de visages.


----------



## loustic (17 Août 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Russell Kirsch
> 
> Sans lui, ce thread n'aurait pas de visages.


Inventeur du pixel mais un inconnu pour la plupart d'entre nous.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Août 2020)

Jasraj




​


----------



## Berthold (21 Août 2020)

Hal Singer, presque 101 ans…


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Août 2020)

Ben Cross

Bien sûr, _Les Chariots de feu_ et cette musique immortelle de Vangelis, mais aussi pour moi le docteur Manson dans une superbe adaptation pour la BBC de _La Citadelle_ d'A.J. Cronin.


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Août 2020)

Jack Sherman




​


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Août 2020)

Bernard Zimmern


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Août 2020)

Chadwick Boseman


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Août 2020)

Lady Cochrane Sursock


----------



## Romuald (1 Septembre 2020)

André-Paul Duchâteau


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Septembre 2020)

Jean-Baptiste Mendy 




​


----------



## MrTom (1 Septembre 2020)

Erick Morillo


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Septembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> André-Paul Duchâteau
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 189537​




La Mort de *Tibet* m'avait beaucoup peiné. 
Pour les fans de *Ric Hochet* dont je suis depuis plus de 40 ans, c'est désormais complet...


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Septembre 2020)

Douch


----------



## boninmi (2 Septembre 2020)

Peut-être que pour ce personnage tu aurais pu redimensionner la photo en tout petit, il ne mérite pas mieux.


----------



## Le docteur (3 Septembre 2020)

Là, par contre : David Graeber
Bullshit world !


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Septembre 2020)

Annie Cordy


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Septembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Annie Cordy



Une grande dame populaire dans le sens le plus noble du terme ... ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Septembre 2020)

Antoine Rufenacht


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Septembre 2020)

Pierre Sidos

Si vous ne savez pas qui il était, vous ne loupez pas grand chose. M'enfin, il a eu une vie intéressante.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Septembre 2020)

Encore deux carreaux de cassés, v'là vitrier qui passe.


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Septembre 2020)

Gérard Worms


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Septembre 2020)

La bonne du curé s’en ai aller


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Septembre 2020)

Edgard Tupët-Thomé


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Septembre 2020)

Patrick Davin


----------



## Romuald (9 Septembre 2020)

Gary Peacock


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Septembre 2020)

Diana Rigg


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Septembre 2020)

Christian Poncelet


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Septembre 2020)

Terence Conran


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Septembre 2020)

Dominique Kalifa


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Septembre 2020)

Bernard Debré


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Septembre 2020)

François Debré


----------



## Berthold (14 Septembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Bernard Debré





TimeCapsule a dit:


> François Debré



1 jour après… !


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Septembre 2020)

Moussa Traoré




​


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Septembre 2020)

Roger Carel


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Septembre 2020)

Ruth Bader Ginsburg


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Septembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ruth Bader Ginsburg
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 191519​



Le boxon que ça vient de mettre dans la campagne U.S. 

Je suis plutôt pro-Républicain mais le leader de la majorité au Sénat a quand même du culot de vouloir imposer le vote avant l'introduction du nouveau Congrès le 20 janvier 2021. Le même avait il y a quatre ans refusé la validation du candidat d'Obama au motif qu'on était en année électorale. Pas un camp pour racheter l'autre. Déliquescence d'une démocratie.

Madame Ginsburg méritait mieux que ce spectacle navrant. La cour suprême U.S. aussi.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Septembre 2020)

Sur ce coup là, Trump a une chance étonnante : il ne fait que respecter les textes en nommant dans la semaine qui vient. Quie Biden braille, il est dans son rôle, mais il ne peut rien faire de plus !
Quand on voit ce que sont devenus les démocrates en quelques années, ça ne m'arrache pas des larmes !

Et ce n'est pas un hasard si au vocable de "parti démocrate" se substitue de plus en plus celui de "gauche américaine"...


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Septembre 2020)

Je ne suis pas d'accord. Il y a le texte et l'esprit du texte. Le principe directeur de la démocratie étasunienne, c'est le pouvoir du peuple, par le peuple, pour le peuple. Ce sont les électeurs qui doivent décider qui sera en position de nommer à la cour suprême. D'ailleurs, il aura à sa disposition le 4 novembre deux manières d'influer sur le prochain choix : par l'élection du président et par l'élection d'une partie des sénateurs. Priver le peuple de ce droit pour des calculs de basse politique est symptomatique d'une démocratie malade.

J'étais d'accord avec les Républicains il y a quatre ans qu'Obama ne pouvait pas nommer à la cour suprême en pleine campagne présidentielle. Je n'ai pas changé d'avis.

Toutefois, les Démocrates se sont tirés une balle dans le pied au début du mandat de Trump en tentant de bloquer son choix pour la cour suprême. La procédure nécessitait alors une majorité de 60 sénateurs. Devant la résistance jusqu'au-boutiste des Démocrates, les Républicains ont changé la procédure pour une majorité simple. Voilà pourquoi ils peuvent en théorie faire passer le candidat de Trump sans se soucier de l'autre camp.

Maintenant, que Trump nomme et que le Sénat avalise, c'est loin d'être joué. La majorité Républicaine au Sénat est courte et beaucoup de sénateurs sont en campagne pour défendre leurs sièges. C'est devant les électeurs qu'ils devront rendre des comptes et tous ne sont pas assurés d'avoir une base suffisamment partisane pour tolérer une telle entorse aux principes démocratiques.

Dans tous les cas, le sujet va fortement mobiliser les deux camps. Cette élection s'annonce dantesque.


----------



## Romuald (20 Septembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> une telle entorse aux principes démocratiques.


En sont-ils conscients ?


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Septembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> En sont-ils conscients ?


Les électeurs ? Oui. Les étasuniens vivent dans le droit en permanence. Ils peuvent passer pour ignorants dans de nombreux domaines mais ils savent l'importance de la cour suprême fédérale.

Des défections - attendues - dans le camp Républicain se sont déjà manifestées :








						Cour suprême: une deuxième sénatrice républicaine dit qu'elle ne votera pas avant la présidentielle
					

Après la mort de la juge Ruth Bader Ginsburg, le président Donald Trump a annoncé qu'il souhaite nommer sans attendre son remplaçant.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Trump peut faire comme Obama et présenter son candidat. C'est justifiable puisque que c'était la position de l'administration précédente. La suite, comme à l'époque, serait dans les mains du Sénat et les élus Républicains se retrouveraient aux pied du mur. Vont-ils franchir le Rubicon ? À mon sens, ils n'ont rien à y gagner. Ils doivent se focaliser à conserver la majorité au Sénat et pas risquer de se discréditer dans une aventure déjà mal partie. Mais la politique étasunienne est devenue tellement irrationnelle que tout est possible.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Septembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord. Il y a le texte et l'esprit du texte. Le principe directeur de la démocratie étasunienne, c'est le pouvoir du peuple, par le peuple, pour le peuple.
> …/…
> Dans tous les cas, le sujet va fortement mobiliser les deux camps. Cette élection s'annonce dantesque.



Le problème avec Biden, c’est qu’il n’a rien à voir avec les Clinton B.ou Obama qui l’ont précédé. Il suffit de voir la liste de certains de ses appuis : Sanders, Clinton H., AOC (Alexia Ocasio-Cortez) cette dernière n’étant qu’une Obono version US !

En résumé, tout sauf Biden !


----------



## Berthold (21 Septembre 2020)

Michael Lonsdale


----------



## boninmi (21 Septembre 2020)

Ang Rita Sherpa


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Septembre 2020)

Gilbert Meyer


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Septembre 2020)

Troisgros


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Septembre 2020)

Juliette Gréco


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Moonwalker (26 Septembre 2020)

Denis Tillinac


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Septembre 2020)

Wolfgang Clement


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2020)

Joaquin Salvador Lavado, dit Quino


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Octobre 2020)

Kenzo Takada


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Octobre 2020)

Encore une victime de cette saloperie de COVID-19...


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Octobre 2020)

Thomas Jefferson Byrd

Victime de la saloperie humaine.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Octobre 2020)

Eddie Van Halen


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Octobre 2020)

Wladimir Yordanoff


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Octobre 2020)

Ruth Klüger


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Octobre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Eddie Van Halen
> 
> ​


Ah ! Van Halen ... Un de mes derniers guitar hero qui disparaît ...   ... Et un bout de ma jeunesse avec !

Encore aujourd'hui, "Jump" me donne la pêche lorsque (souvent) j'en manque ! 

C'est grâce (ou à cause) de lui que je me suis acheté une guitare, quelques pédales d'effets et un ampli il y a des années avec en tête l'envie de l'imiter avec son "tapping" d'enfer !

C'est aussi à cause de lui que je me suis aperçu que je n'avais aucune disposition pour la guitare et pour la musique en général, mais je ne lui en veux pas !  

Aujourd'hui, le matos encombre mon salon ... comme le reste de mes souvenirs d'ailleurs ! Allez, un petit coup de "Jump" pour la route !


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Octobre 2020)

Mohammad Reza Shadjarian


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Octobre 2020)

Éric Assous


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Octobre 2020)

* Paul Matters*, ancien bassiste d'AC/DC.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Octobre 2020)

Bruno Martini (football)


----------



## ScapO (20 Octobre 2020)

Ha Ben merdum...58 ans.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Octobre 2020)

Oui. Comme ça. Un jour il est là et puis après… le cœur, même pris en charge à l'hôpital c'est encore souvent la roulette russe. 

Je pensais l'autre jour, à la nouvelle de son accident cardiaque, que je ne l'avais jamais trop apprécié comme gardien de l'Équipe de France. Pourtant, impossible de retrouver la raison objective de cette défiance. La sélection nationale était à l'époque plus un sujet de frustration pour moi plus que de bonheur. Une propension à prendre des buts sur coup de pied arrêté ? Aujourd'hui, je blâmerais plutôt les défenseurs, au moins les torts partagés. Dans mon souvenir, il fut même un temps le gardien du catastrophique France - Bulgarie de 1993, alors qu'il s'agissait de mon gardien préféré d'alors, Bernard Lama. J'ai été voir l'autre jour quelques vidéos sur YouTube : un bon gardien dans le style de l'époque, somme toute, fort sur sa ligne mais pas manchot dans le jeu aérien. Quand on regarde ses statistiques, elles sont impressionnantes ; il était le meilleur de sa génération. Décidément, je ne m'explique pas pourquoi je n'aimais pas ce gardien. J'étais sans doute trop jeune pour l'apprécier à sa vraie valeur et gouter à la sobriété de son style. Il avait entamé une belle carrière de formateur, au sein de la DTN puis à Montpellier, participé ainsi au succès de l'Euro 2000. Nos gardiens actuels et leurs entraineurs lui doivent beaucoup. Une grande perte.


----------



## Berthold (23 Octobre 2020)

James Randi,
démystificateur…


----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2020)

Lee Kun-hee


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Octobre 2020)

Alain Rey


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Octobre 2020)

Alexandre Vedernikov


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Octobre 2020)

Sean Connery


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Novembre 2020)

Jean-Marie Le Chevallier


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Novembre 2020)

Jean-Pierre Vincent


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Novembre 2020)

Pierre Simonet


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Novembre 2020)

Jacques Glowinski


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Novembre 2020)

Amadou Toumani Touré


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Novembre 2020)

Charles-Henri Flammarion


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Novembre 2020)

Israël Horovitz


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Novembre 2020)

Nelly Kaplan


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Novembre 2020)

Piem


----------



## Berthold (12 Novembre 2020)

Jerry Rawlings


----------



## Madalvée (12 Novembre 2020)

Harry Potter est orphelin…


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Piem
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 197855
> 
> ...


Tellement de souvenirs avec l'émission du "petit rapporteur "


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Novembre 2020)

Madalvée a dit:


> Harry Potter est orphelin…



Peut-être as-tu confondu avec *J. K. Rowling*... 
Bien vivante jusqu'à preuve du contraire.  

Ou alors il s'agit de sorcellerie...


----------



## aCLR (13 Novembre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ou alors il s'agit de sorcellerie...


Ou d'une pantalonnade !


----------



## Romuald (13 Novembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Ou d'une pantalonnade !


Impossible, second degré est mort  

(en plus je suis dans le bon fil)


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Novembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Ou d'une pantalonnade !



C'est plus vraisemblable, en effet !...   

Je devais être fatigué, quand j'ai posté ça, moi...


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Novembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Impossible, second degré est mort
> 
> (en plus je suis dans le bon fil)



On sait qu'il meurt souvent, celui-là... 
Mais fort heureusement pour lui, il ressuscite souvent aussi !...


----------



## Gwen (13 Novembre 2020)

Max Lenvers, dessinateur de BD


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Novembre 2020)

Djédjé Apali


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Novembre 2020)

Vincent Reffet


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Novembre 2020)

Michel Robin


----------



## Berthold (19 Novembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Michel Robin


J'ai toujours adoré cet acteur, humble mais vrai, à cent lieues des cakous qui envahissent l'écran. Lui nous emmenait dans ses personnages, on y croyait vraiment.

Chapeau l'artiste.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Novembre 2020)

Daniel Cordier


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Novembre 2020)

Daniel Cordier.
(la nécrologie du Monde)

Un grand monsieur. Un grand Français.

Lisez ses livres sur Jean Moulin, sur la réalité belle et tragique de la résistance française à l'occupant, sur son parcours personnel, avant et après la guerre, exemplaire à plus d'un titre.

Parfois on se demande c'est quoi un héros ? Voilà. C'était lui, lui et bien d'autres.


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Novembre 2020)

Noëlla Rouget


----------



## Gwen (23 Novembre 2020)

Maxime Roubinet,  un auteur de BD de l’après-guerre. S’il n’a pas dédaigné la grande aventure, c’est au cœur de la grande Histoire qu’il a puisé les racines de la plupart de ses récits délicieusement teintés d’exotisme.
Décès de Maxime Roubinet…


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Novembre 2020)

Christophe Dominici


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Novembre 2020)

Jacques Secrétin


----------



## Berthold (25 Novembre 2020)

J'ai le souvenir d'avoir assisté, ado, à un spectacle mené par Secrétin et un autre pongiste de son envergure (désolé je n'aipas mémorisé son nom), dans lequel ils mêlaient performance sportive, acrobatique et humour. La salle avait été conquise, les saluant d'une véritable stand-up ovation longue et méritée.


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Novembre 2020)

La raquette à trou tu connais, donc !


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Novembre 2020)

Diego Maradona


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Novembre 2020)

À jamais le plus grand.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Novembre 2020)

Diego, libre dans sa tête
Derrière sa fenêtre...


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Novembre 2020)

Jean-Louis Servan-Schreiber


----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2020)

Dave Prowse "Dark Vador"


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Décembre 2020)

Anne Sylvestre


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Décembre 2020)

Valéry Giscard d'Estaing


----------



## Romuald (3 Décembre 2020)

Ah bon ? On ne me dit jamais rien.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Décembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Valéry Giscard d'Estaing
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 202471​


Ma première élection.

J'étais un mouflet de maternelle et j'accompagnais ma maman au bureau de vote situé dans l'école "des grands".


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Décembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ma première élection.
> 
> J'étais un mouflet de maternelle et j'accompagnais ma maman au bureau de vote situé dans l'école "des grands".


Attendrissant ! 

Tit' bouchon, va ! 

Et je note au passage que ta maman pratiquait l'éducation par l'exemple : elle t'a montré ce qu'il fallait faire pour être un  bon  citoy français !


----------



## Berthold (3 Décembre 2020)

Hugh Keays-Byrne, le méchant dans Mad Max…


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2020)

André Gagnon


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Décembre 2020)

Robert Castel (acteur)


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Décembre 2020)

Chuck Yeager


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Décembre 2020)

Marc Meneau


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Décembre 2020)

Paolo Rossi (football)


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Décembre 2020)

Un des héros de ma jeunesse.

Bouc émissaire d'un système corrompu jusqu'à l'os, mis au banc du football mondial pendant plus d'un an malgré le manque de preuves, vilipendé lors de sa sélection, il élimine l'un des plus beau Brésil de l'histoire en trois buts assassins. L'Italie lui doit en grande partie sa coupe du Monde 82. Adulé, honni, célébré de nouveau. Il en garda un souvenir amère.


----------



## Le docteur (11 Décembre 2020)

Le dessinateur Richard Corben, maître de l’horreur et de l’aérographe, est mort
					

Styliste hors pair et adaptateur de Poe et Lovecraft, le dessinateur de bandes dessinées américain, Grand Prix d’Angoulême il y a deux ans, est mort à l’âge de 80 ans.




					www.lemonde.fr
				




Alors là ça fait très mal !
Pas lui !


----------



## patlek (11 Décembre 2020)

C' était un dessinateur étonnant , lui. 

Avec un style unique, dont on se demande un peu comment il parvenait a un tel résultat.


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Décembre 2020)

Malik (auteur)


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Décembre 2020)

Charley Pride


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Décembre 2020)

John le Carré


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Décembre 2020)

Gérard Houllier


----------



## ScapO (14 Décembre 2020)

2020 difficile année pour le football ,pour l'OL, grande tristesse après cette nouvelle...
À jamais un grand monsieur pour notre club qui perd un ami.

Que de souvenirs,il avait compris le football.

Une pensée aussi pour Paolo.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2020)

Jean-Pierre Lux


----------



## bompi (15 Décembre 2020)

Harold Budd, compositeur et pianiste (parfois).


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Décembre 2020)

Caroline Cellier


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Décembre 2020)

Claude Brasseur


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Décembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Claude Brasseur
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 205911​


Ah putain, non !!!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Décembre 2020)

Rika Zaraï


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Claude Brasseur
> 
> ​


Eh Merde


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2020)

Ivry Gitlis


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Décembre 2020)

Rendons un nom correct à ce grand violoniste :
Ivry Gitlis​


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Décembre 2020)

Elle est pas déjà passée en heure sup. la grande faucheuse ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Décembre 2020)

K. C. Jones


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Décembre 2020)

George Blake (espion)


----------



## Berthold (26 Décembre 2020)

Leslie West


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Décembre 2020)

Pierre Cardin


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Décembre 2020)

Claude Bolling


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2020)

Samuel Little


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Décembre 2020)

* Robert Hossein

(1927-2020) * ​


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Décembre 2020)

Olivier Royant


----------



## Jura39 (2 Janvier 2021)

Jean Panisse


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Janvier 2021)

Roger Hassenforder


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Janvier 2021)

Tanya Roberts

Ils évoquent beaucoup sont passage comme James Bond Girl mais pour moi elle restera surtout _Sheena, reine de la jungle_.






Un gros nanar qui vaut surtout pour ses scènes d’équitation zébrées et une inoubliable séquence du bain dans la rivière sans alligators, ni rien d’autre non plus.


----------



## boninmi (5 Janvier 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tanya Roberts


Son état est critique, mais elle n'est pas décédée.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Janvier 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Son état est critique, mais elle n'est pas décédée.



Je vois ça. Hier ils disaient que l’affaire était pliée, pas qu’eux d’ailleurs. Elle n’en semble plus très loin, malheureusement.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Janvier 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tanya Roberts
> 
> Ils évoquent beaucoup sont passage comme James Bond Girl mais pour moi elle restera surtout _Sheena, reine de la jungle_.
> 
> ...


Confirmé !

La « Drôle de dame » Tanya Roberts est décédée


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Janvier 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Confirmé !
> 
> La « Drôle de dame » Tanya Roberts est décédée



« infection urinaire tournée à la septicémie. »


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Janvier 2021)

Albert Roux


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Janvier 2021)

Hubert Auriol


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Janvier 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Hubert Auriol
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 208483​



Peu de gens s’en souviennent, il fut aussi le premier présentateur de Koh-Lanta.


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Janvier 2021)

Georges Pernoud


----------



## aCLR (11 Janvier 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Georges Pernoud


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Janvier 2021)

Flash Player


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Janvier 2021)

* 





*


*Marielle de Sarnez*

(1951-2021)​


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Janvier 2021)

Benjamin de Rothschild


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Janvier 2021)

Phil Spector

Depuis qu’il était pensionnaire dans un établissement pénitencier de l’État de Californie, ses soins capillaires s’étaient passablement relâchés. On ne peut pas dire qu’il manquait à grand monde. Disons-le clairement : ce type était dingue.

Il aura néanmoins laissé une œuvre.

Sa « collaboration » le temps d’un album avec les Beatles (ou plutôt avec les bandes que les Fab 4 avaient enregistrés de décembre 1968 à janvier 1969), tenait de la volonté du maléfique Alan B. Klein de sauver à la fois son poulain du déclin et un projet artistique « _Get Back_ » tombé en déshérence. Le résultat, _Let iT Be_, sera diversement apprécié. Décrié par George Martin et Paul McCartney, loué par John Lennon et George Harrison, ils feront encore appel à lui pour leurs projets solos suivants _Imagine_, _All Things Must Pass_ et _The Concert for Bangladesh_, avant de s’éloigner d’un personnage trop instable et d’une technique qui fut un temps révolutionnaire « the wall of sound » mais déjà passée de mode à la fin des années 60.

À lire : Mick Brown, _Phil Spector, le mur du son_, Sonatine, 2010.

Le Monde avait écrit une chouette nécro, en 2009 :








						Grandeur et décadence du producteur de musique pop Phil Spector
					

L'inventeur du




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Gwen (17 Janvier 2021)

Put##### Phil   :-(


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Janvier 2021)

Jacques Bral


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Janvier 2021)

*





Jean-Pierre Bacri.

(1951-2021) 
​ *


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Janvier 2021)

@Human-Fly moi aussi je suis attristé par le décès de Bacri, mais est-ce la peine de poster une photo qui dépasse la hauteur de mon écran ? Ou alors c'est un jeu, je l'ai reconnu par le haut de son crâne...


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Janvier 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> @Human-Fly moi aussi je suis attristé par le décès de Bacri, mais est-ce la peine de poster une photo qui dépasse la hauteur de mon écran ? Ou alors c'est un jeu, je l'ai reconnu par le haut de son crâne...



Je l'ai fait pour avoir la meilleure qualité possible (comme d'habitude), mais je peux m'aligner sur les limites de Portfolio...


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Janvier 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> mais je peux m'aligner sur les limites de Portfolio


Ce serait déjà pas mal...


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Janvier 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ce serait déjà pas mal...


Ok.


----------



## Gwen (18 Janvier 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je l'ai fait pour avoir la meilleure qualité possible (comme d'habitude), mais je peux m'aligner sur les limites de Portfolio...


La meilleur qualité fait que ta photo ne peut finalement être vu par les autres car dépassant de leur écran ou ne chargeant pas rapidement. Donc, oui, la limite fixée dans portfolio est faite pour contenter au mieux tous le monde.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2021)

Catherine Rich


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Janvier 2021)

Nathalie Delon


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2021)

Jean Graton


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Janvier 2021)

Rémy Julienne




​


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2021)

Larry King


----------



## Berthold (25 Janvier 2021)

Jean-Pierre Michel, artisan du Pacs (entr'autres).


----------



## Gwen (25 Janvier 2021)

Marcel Uderzo.

Marcel Uderzo : à l’ombre du grand frère…


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Janvier 2021)

Arik Brauer


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Janvier 2021)

Cicely Tyson


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Janvier 2021)

Michel Le Bris






​


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Janvier 2021)

Alice Recoque









						Alice Recoque, pionnière de l'informatique et de l'intelligence artificielle, est décédée
					

Alice Recoque avait dirigé le développement du mini-ordinateur Mitra 15, commercialisé dans les années 1970.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Romuald (29 Janvier 2021)

P'tain le Mitra15. L'ordi qui a fait les calculs de mon mémoire de fin d'étude :vieuxcon:


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Janvier 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> :vieuxcon:


C'était comment l'interface ?


----------



## Romuald (29 Janvier 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'était comment l'interface ?


téléscripteur, et introduction des programmes (du fortran) par bande perforée. Je te raconte pas le barouf.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2021)

Faustine Nogherotto


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Janvier 2021)

Hilton Valentine


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Février 2021)

Dustin Diamond


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2021)

Captain Tom

"Captain Tom" avait recueilli 33 millions de livres pour les soignants en faisant 100 tours de son jardin du Bedfordshire avant son centième anniversaire, le 30 avril. Testé positif au coronavirus, il est décédé ce mardi


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Février 2021)

Jean-Pierre Bastiat


----------



## boninmi (3 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Jean-Pierre Bastiat
> ​


Bonjour @TimeCapsule ,

Te serait-t-il possible de poster les liens directs vers Wikipedia plutôt que les liens de ta recherche sur ton moteur de recherche préféré pour éviter des messages désagréables de redirection sur mon navigateur préféré ? Merci.   


> *Avertissement de redirection*
> La page que vous consultiez essaie de vous rediriger vers https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Pierre_Bastiat.
> 
> Si vous ne souhaitez pas consulter cette page, vous pouvez revenir à la page précédente.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Février 2021)

Christopher Plummer


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Février 2021)

Leon Spinks


----------



## Gwen (7 Février 2021)

Encore raté la redirection.

*Leon Spinks* né le 11 février 1953 à Saint Louis et mort le 5 février 20211, est un boxeur américain champion olympique des poids mi-lourds en 1976 et champion du monde des poids lourds en 1978.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Février 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Encore raté la redirection.
> 
> *Leon Spinks* né le 11 février 1953 à Saint Louis et mort le 5 février 20211, est un boxeur américain champion olympique des poids mi-lourds en 1976 et champion du monde des poids lourds en 1978.


Deux cils au lieu d'un ; c'est pas la mort ! 

Même un dimanche !


----------



## boninmi (7 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Deux cils au lieu d'un ; c'est pas la mort !
> 
> Même un dimanche !


Oui, bon, pourquoi faire plus simple quand on peut faire plus compliqué ?


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Deux cils au lieu d'un ; c'est pas la mort !


C'est là que tu te mets le doigt dans l'œil...


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Février 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est là que tu te mets le doigt dans l'œil...


Au moins un qui suit !
Mais, à voir l'état des tiens, je ne suis pas le premier !


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Février 2021)

Jean-Claude Carrière


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Février 2021)

*Mary Wilson *(fondatrice de "*The Supremes*") ... 













​


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Février 2021)

Larry Flynt


----------



## lamainfroide (11 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Larry Flynt
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 213623​


Oups, je l'avais enterré depuis longtemps déjà.


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Février 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Oups, je l'avais enterré depuis longtemps déjà


Dur à cuire avec deux balles dans le dos...


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Février 2021)

.Chick Corea, légende du jazz, est mort d'un cancer à 79 ans.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Février 2021)

Carlos Menem






Lien direct rajouté.​


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Février 2021)

Denis Huisman




​Pour avoir été un de ses élèves, un homme remarquable !

Mais c'est dommage,  il ne t'a pas appris à faire des liens directs. C'est rectifié.


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Février 2021)

Et paf !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2021)

Tonton David


----------



## boninmi (17 Février 2021)

Raymond Lévesque


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Février 2021)

Philippe Chatel


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Février 2021)

Mort du sculpteur sicilien Arturo Di Modica, auteur du Taureau de Wall Street.


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Février 2021)

Disparition de l'homme de radio Claude Carrière.  L'ancien président de l'Académie du Jazz avait 81 ans.

​


----------



## boninmi (21 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Disparition de l'homme de radio Claude Carrière.  L'ancien président de l'Académie du Jazz avait 81 ans.
> 
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 215407
> ​


La photo que tu postes est celle de Jean-Claude.
La photo de Claude est plutôt celle-ci:


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Février 2021)

Isabelle Dhordain


----------



## Berthold (23 Février 2021)

Fausto Gresini


----------



## Gwen (24 Février 2021)

Marcel Keff, une disparition bien triste due à la crise du Covid et du Michelin combiné   :-(









						Moselle. L'ancien chef étoilé Marcel Keff, du restaurant "La Lorraine", s'est donné la mort
					

L'ex-chef étoilé Marcel Keff, qui avait fait connaître le restaurant La Lorraine à Zoufftgen (Moselle), près de Thionville, s'est suicidé. La nouvelle provoque une vague d'émotion.




					actu.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Février 2021)

Mort de Lawrence Ferlinghetti : qui était ce pilier de la Beat Generation ?


----------



## boninmi (26 Février 2021)

Philippe Jaccottet


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2021)

Bunny Wailer


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mars 2021)

Paulette GUINCHARD, Ancienne députée du Doubs


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Mars 2021)

*Patrick Dupond*

(1959 - 2021)
​


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Mars 2021)

Mais non !


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mars 2021)

Olivier Dassault, député de l'Oise et fils de Serge Dassault


----------



## aCLR (7 Mars 2021)

> Olivier Dassault, député de l'Oise et fils de Serge Dassault



Ses photos étaient très chouettes ! 







*Pictogramme, diptyque, 2015, 2 x 120 x 120 cm*. 
© Studio Olivier Dassault / Galerie Maeght, Paris​


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Mars 2021)

Non mais tu vois un peu l'ironie de la situation ?
Il décède dans un accident d'hélicoptère.
Une famille qui a fait fortune dans l'aéronautique (notamment).


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Mars 2021)

RIP le papa du 470


----------



## Gwen (10 Mars 2021)

Claude Lacroix, un maitre de la BD malheureusement resté dans l'ombre.


----------



## Romuald (11 Mars 2021)

Lou Ottens


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mars 2021)

L'éditeur Jean-Claude Fasquelle est mort


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mars 2021)

L'Américain Marvin Hagler, légende de la boxe, est mort


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Mars 2021)

Lourdes – Henri Rancoule est décédé


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2021)

Yaphet Kotto.


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mars 2021)

Mort à 73 ans de l'acteur Jacques Frantz, la voix française de ...


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2021)

Julie Pomagalski


----------



## Romuald (25 Mars 2021)

Bertrand Tavernier

Jamais été déçu par ses films, et dieu sait qu'il en a tourné dans tous les genres. Quant à sa série 'voyage à travers le cinéma français', un régal.


----------



## patlek (25 Mars 2021)

Il était amateur de Blues





__





						Mississippi Blues de Bertrand Tavernier, Robert Parrish (1983) - Analyse et critique du film - DVDClassik
					

Critiques et analyses des films qui font l'actualité du cinéma de patrimoine, lors des sorties DVD et Blu-Ray ou des resorties en salles.




					www.dvdclassik.com


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Mars 2021)

Décès du claveciniste François Grenier


----------



## Romuald (25 Mars 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Il était amateur de Blues
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sans parler d'"Autour de minuit"


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Bertrand Tavernier
> 
> Jamais été déçu par ses films, et dieu sait qu'il en a tourné dans tous les genres. Quant à sa série 'voyage à travers le cinéma français', un régal.



Il m'avait profondément déçu par ses prises de positions lors des débats Hadopi, superficiel à en devenir caricatural.

Ses films par contre ne m'ont jamais déçu. Une forme de cinéma engagé mais qui ne se veut jamais doctrinal, qui ne fait la leçon à personne, mais qui nourri la réflexion. Il restera un des grands sur cinéma français.

Mon film de lui préféré ? _La vie et rien d'autre_, bien que j'ai une tendresse particulière pour _Une semaine de vacances_, avec Natalie Baye.


----------



## Gwen (26 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Bertrand Tavernier
> 
> Jamais été déçu par ses films, et dieu sait qu'il en a tourné dans tous les genres. Quant à sa série 'voyage à travers le cinéma français', un régal.


Je viens de me rendre compte que je n'ai jamais vu un de ses films.


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Mars 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Je viens de me rendre compte que je n'ai jamais vu un de ses films.



 * 
Aucun, vraiment?...  * 

Certains sont très connus. 
Tu as dû en voir quelques-uns, ou au moins un ou deux sans te rappeler après le nom du réalisateur... 

Ou tu as manqué de chance. 

Parce qu'il'y a là-dedans de belles choses et une belle diversité.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Mars 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Aucun, vraiment?...


Quitte à proposer sa filmographie, autant la donner en Français


----------



## Gwen (26 Mars 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *
> Aucun, vraiment?... *
> 
> Certains sont très connus.
> ...


Franchement, aucun. C'est dingue. Pourtant, je suis cinéphile, et j'en ai visionné de la pellicule. Meme 'Round Midnight que je rêve de voir depuis sa sortie, je n'ai jamais trouvé le temps. Par contre, la musique elle, je la connais, ça rattrape    

Dommage d'avoir attendu sa mort pour avoir des regrets.


----------



## patlek (26 Mars 2021)

Il y a la brume élzctrique; qui est passé Dimanche dernier sur la 3 veers 14 H (Je suis tombé dessus par hasard)
Sinon, je noterais "Capitaine Conan" en film a voir.









						Capitaine Conan
					

Les Balkans, septembre 1918. Alors que l’armistice est signe en France, seule l’armée d’Orient n’est pas démobilisée et reste en état de guerre. Casernes dans Bucarest, les soldats sèment le désordre, pillent et tuent. Norbert a la delicate mission d




					www.allocine.fr


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Mars 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Franchement, aucun. C'est dingue. Pourtant, je suis cinéphile, et j'en ai visionné de la pellicule. Meme 'Round Midnight que je rêve de voir depuis sa sortie, je n'ai jamais trouvé le temps. Par contre, la musique elle, je la connais, ça rattrape
> 
> Dommage d'avoir attendu sa mort pour avoir des regrets.




Il ne faut pas avoir de regrets. 
D'un certain point de vue, découvrir une œuvre à titre posthume vaut (presque) la découverte du vivant de l'auteur. 
Et à la limite, peu importe l'occasion de découvrir une œuvre pourvu qu'on la découvre !


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Quitte à proposer sa filmographie, autant la donner en Français


Quand je vois la note de 'la fille de d'Artagnan', je collapse. Bien sur c'est léger, invraisemblable, les acteurs sont en roue libre, cabotinent, en font des tonnes mais ils se font visiblement plaisir et je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait bouder le notre sous prétexte que Tavernier faisait en général des films plus sérieux. Pour moi une comédie réussie.

'Dans la brume électrique', j'ai bien aimé. J'avais lu le bouquin, il est encore mieux !


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mars 2021)

Coup de torchon, panard total !


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2021)

Gérard Filipelli


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Mars 2021)

Ciao l’artiste.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2021)

Judith Siboni


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Avril 2021)

* Patrick Juvet*.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (9 Avril 2021)

Le mari de la Queen


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le mari de la Queen


Voir la pièce jointe 222551
​God save the Queen (73 ans de mariage)


----------



## patlek (9 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 222551
> ​God save the Queen (73 ans de mariage)



Je soupçonne la queen d' etre une vampire (d'etre mmortelle !!!!!)


----------



## Gwen (9 Avril 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Je soupçonne la queen d' etre une vampire (d'etre mmortelle !!!!!)


Tu penses qu'elle organise des réunions secrètes avec Mireille Mathieux ?


----------



## Romuald (9 Avril 2021)

On en parlera moins qu'un certain Philip, n'empêche qu'il mérite autant d'être honoré :

Jovan Divjak​


----------



## patlek (9 Avril 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Tu penses qu'elle organise des réunions secrètes avec Mireille Mathieux ?



Et avec d' auuuuutrreeesss!!!! Mick Jagger, Keith richards , ringo starr; paul mc cartney... tout çà, çà en est!!!!!!!!

Non mais!!! je me souviens avoir vu un film; qui se passait pendant la guerre 39 / 45... et la queen conduisait (une Land Rover je crois, ou une jeep peut etre... Mais: ELLE CONDUISAIT !!!! en 39 /45 !!!!!

Attends là, on est en 2021... Il y a un truc, là; çà cloche!! çà se peut pas là. çà va pas là. 
On ne va pas me la faire à moi.


----------



## ze_random_bass (9 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Quand je vois la note de 'la fille de d'Artagnan', je collapse. Bien sur c'est léger, invraisemblable, les acteurs sont en roue libre, cabotinent, en font des tonnes mais ils se font visiblement plaisir et je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait bouder le notre sous prétexte que Tavernier faisait en général des films plus sérieux. Pour moi une comédie réussie.
> 
> 'Dans la brume électrique', j'ai bien aimé. J'avais lu le bouquin, il est encore mieux !



Bonjour,

ça reste de la notation d’Allociné, plus habitué à faire la promo que de la critique. Ce n’est pas un classement de Positif ou des Cahiers du cinéma. En plus d’être un cinéaste prolifique qui a embrassé plusieurs genres dans sa carrière, Tavernier était un passionné de l’histoire du cinéma français (et américain). Son documentaire _Voyage à travers le cinéma français_ montre une partie de ce qu’il a fait pour récupérer et sauver parfois certaines péloches de la destruction.
Je pourrai vous faire plus long sur ce cinéaste mais ce n’est pas l’endroit le plus adapté et le temps me manque. Un de mes préférés reste _Que la fête commence !_ avec un Rochefort magnifique en curé complètement corrompu et un Marielle magistral en indépendantiste breton complètement délirant (mais Marielle a-t-il eu autre chose que des rôles magistraux et/ou délirants ?).
Bref, je vous conseille de regarder en DVD un film de Tavernier commenté par lui-même (je crois qu’il en fait aussi avec Noiret). Vous aurez des anecdotes de tournage mais vous verrez aussi sa bienveillance et son affection envers ses actrices et ses acteurs.

a+


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Avril 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Mais: ELLE CONDUISAIT !!!! en 39 /45 !!!!!


Sa majesté la reine Elizabeth faisait partie du corps des auxiliaires féminines (ATS). Elle conduisait une ambulance et avait reçu une formation de mécanicien.









						Auxiliary Territorial Service - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Le prince Philippe de Grèce servait comme officier dans la Royal Navy.


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Sa majesté la reine Elizabeth faisait partie du corps des auxiliaires féminines (ATS). Elle conduisait une ambulance et avait reçu une formation de mécanicien.


Elle a décidé de rester dans son pays, repoussant les nombreux conseils lui conseillant d'aller se mettre à l'abri aux USA...
Ce qui n'est pas le cas de tout le monde !


----------



## Gwen (9 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Sa majesté la reine Elizabeth faisait partie du corps des auxiliaires féminines (ATS). Elle conduisait une ambulance et avait reçu une formation de mécanicien.


Je crois que la blague était plus sur son age à ce moment là. En effet, elle n'avait pas l'age légale pour avoir son permis de conduire.


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Avril 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Je crois que la blague était plus sur son age à ce moment là. En effet, elle n'avait pas l'age légale pour avoir son permis de conduire.


Merci, j'avais compris !
Mais en temps de guerre, c'est un détail, pourrait-on dire !


----------



## flotow (10 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le mari de la Queen


Bien ouej, #1 !


----------



## Gwen (10 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Merci, j'avais compris !
> Mais en temps de guerre, c'est un détail, pourrait-on dire !


Excuse moi, mais comme tu avais répondu au premier degrés à une blague, je pensais que tu n’avais pas saisis. Et bien évidement qu’en temps de guerre c’est autre chose, cela faisait parti de la blague.

Bon, certains ont apparement leur permis mais restent quand même des brutes sans cervelles.








						Près de Bordeaux, il ouvre sa portière pour renverser un motard, le poursuit et écrase sa moto
					

Mercredi 7 avril vers 9h30, à Mérignac, près de Bordeaux (Gironde), un Moldave a renversé volontairement un motard avant de le poursuivre et d'écraser sa moto.




					actu.fr


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Bien ouej, #1 !


C'est tout ce que cette disparition tragique à Buckingham Palace t'inspire !
Qui était le premier sur le coup ?! 

Vautour !
Paparazzi ! 
Monstre !


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Avril 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Je crois que la blague était plus sur son age à ce moment là. En effet, elle n'avait pas l'age légale pour avoir son permis de conduire.


Oui. Elle avait à peine 18 ans. Toutefois, deux ans avant elle était déjà Colonel en chef de son propre régiment des Grenadier Guards.


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Avril 2021)

Mort de la photographe June Newton, veuve d'Helmut Newton


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2021)

Nikki Grahame


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Nikki Grahame


J’en ai connu une comme ça. Elle s’habillait aux rayons enfants. C’est terrible comme maladie. Tu ne peux rien faire, ça défie toute logique, simplement les regarder se consumer sous tes yeux.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2021)

Moussa Théophile Sowié


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Avril 2021)

.Bernard Madoff, l'escroc du siècle, est mort.


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> .Bernard Madoff, l'escroc du siècle, est mort.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 223053​


On a retrouvé l'argent ou pour ça aussi c'est mort ?


----------



## pouppinou (14 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> .Bernard Madoff, l'escroc du siècle, est mort.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 223053​


Oui et non, il s'est surtout évadé au final.


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Avril 2021)

pouppinou a dit:


> Oui et non, il s'est surtout évadé au final.


Tu veux dire en ne tirant que 12 ans sur les 150 qu'il devait faire ?
Soit.
Mais au moins, il est mort en prison.
Parce que des mecs qui prennent perpette et qui finissent par être libérés pour raison médicale, hein...


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Avril 2021)

En même temps, Madoff, d'une certaine façon, lui aussi est sortie pour raison médicale.  :^°


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> .Bernard Madoff, l'escroc du siècle, est mort.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 223053​


Ça me fait penser que son biopic avec une Michelle Pfeiffer en femme d'un Robert de Niro escroc m'a laissé un très bon souvenir.


----------



## patlek (15 Avril 2021)

Que le Dieu Kouyhanhor l' accueille dans son paradis.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2021)

Lee Aaker


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Avril 2021)

Mort d'Helen McCrory : l'actrice d'Harry Potter emportée


----------



## boninmi (16 Avril 2021)

Eric Raoult


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Avril 2021)

Dordogne : le résistant Hubert Faure, du commando Kieffer, est décédé à 106 ans.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Avril 2021)

États-Unis : Charles Geschke, l'une des papas du PDF, est mort


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2021)

La rencontre de Charles Geschke et John Warnock avec Steve Jobs aboutira à l’autre grande « révolution » initiée par Apple et un peu oubliée aujourd'hui : la PAO.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Avril 2021)

Décès de l'ancien vice-président américain Walter Mondale


----------



## Berthold (20 Avril 2021)

Idriss Déby
président tchadien


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Avril 2021)

L'historien Marc Ferro est mort, il avait 96 ans.




​


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2021)

Stéphanie M
Fonctionnaire de police de 49 Ans touchée à la gorge , est morte des suites de ses blessures 
​


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Avril 2021)

*Yves Rénier*

(29/09/1942 - 24/04/2021)
​


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Avril 2021)

Le créateur de mode Alber Elbaz meurt à 59 ans


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Avril 2021)

Christa Ludwig est morte, la mezzo-soprano allemande avait 93 ans.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2021)

Michael Collins


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Avril 2021)

Mort de Shunsuke Kikuchi, compositeur mythique de "Goldorak" et "Dragon Ball".




​


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2021)

El Risitas


----------



## boninmi (4 Mai 2021)

Michèle Léridon


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mai 2021)

Airbus : Bernard Ziegler, l'inventeur de l'A320 est mort


----------



## ScapO (6 Mai 2021)

Disparition de Christophe Revault


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2021)

André Maranne


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mai 2021)

L’architecte Helmut Jahn est mort


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Mai 2021)

* 
Michel Fourniret.*  

Je sais qu'il est mal vu de se réjouir de la mort de quelqu'un... 
Mais lui, il ne nous manquera pas.


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *
> Michel Fourniret.*
> 
> Je sais qu'il est mal vu de se réjouir de la mort de quelqu'un...
> Mais lui, il ne nous manquera pas.



Il n’y a pas trop de quoi se réjouir. Le corps de la petite Estelle Mouzin n’a toujours pas été retrouvé. Là, je pense surtout à ses parents.


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Mai 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il n’y a pas trop de quoi se réjouir. Le corps de la petite Estelle Mouzin n’a toujours pas été retrouvé. Là, je pense surtout à ses parents.



Je suis d'accord, de ce point de vue. 

Je voulais juste dire que sa mort ne me plonge pas dans la tristesse. 

Espérons que l'ancienne compagne de Fourniret pourra aider à la localisation du  corps de la petite Estelle Mouzin.
Vers la fin de sa vie, Fourniret perdait la mémoire. 
Donc, même du point de vue de la recherche très légitime d'un corps, voire de plusieurs dans le pire des cas, l'ancienne compagne et complice de Fourniret pourra probablement renseigner la police aussi bien ou mieux que Fourniret lui-même. 

Du moins je l'espère.


----------



## boninmi (10 Mai 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il n’y a pas trop de quoi se réjouir. Le corps de la petite Estelle Mouzin n’a toujours pas été retrouvé. Là, je pense surtout à ses parents.


Je pense aussi à tous les cas non résolus et qui probablement ne le seront pas.


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Mai 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Je pense aussi à tous les cas non résolus et qui probablement ne le seront pas.




Je suis d'accord, évidemment. 

Mais comme je le disais plus haut, je crois qu'à la fin de sa vie Fourniret ne servait plus à grand-chose.
D'une part parce que sa perversion le poussait à ne livrer ses aveux qu'au compte-gouttes, et selon son bon plaisir.
D'autre part parce que sa mémoire commençait vraiment à lui faire défaut. 

Donc j'espère que son ancienne compagne et complice apportera à la police les informations qui lui manquent dans l'affaire Estelle Mouzin, en particulier pour la localisation du corps. Et peut-être, hélas, concernant d'autres affaires et d'autres corps.


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mai 2021)

Mort du philosophe Jacques Bouveresse à 80 ans


----------



## Le docteur (14 Mai 2021)

J'étais prêt à ouvrir une bouteille d'un truc sympa pour le pot de départ de Fourniret (avec la réserve que vous rappelez, mais le fait qu'il soit calanché en soi, est réjouissant). Et finalement Bouveresse, ça m'a coupé l'envie.


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Mai 2021)

Le Figaro.Mort à 78 ans de Raphaël Sorin, l'éditeur de Houellebecq et de Bukowski.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mai 2021)

Disparition. L'acteur américain Charles Grodin, star de "Beethoven", est mort.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Mai 2021)

Mort à 54 ans de Kentarō Miura, le créateur du manga "Berserk"


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Mai 2021)

Lee Evans









						Lee Evans, double champion olympique en 1968, est mort à l'âge de 74 ans
					

L'Américain Lee Evans, inoubliable acteur des JO de 1968 à Mexico, est décédé mercredi des suites d'un AVC.




					www.lequipe.fr


----------



## boninmi (22 Mai 2021)

L'Ardéchoise a perdu son champion du monde.


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Mai 2021)

La petite reine a perdue son seigneur.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mai 2021)

Max Mosley


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Max Mosley


Issu d’une « charmante » famille. Il pratiquait aussi le SM : « je suis un fils de fachos mais je me soigne ».

En tant que président de la FIA, ses accointances avec Bernie Ecclekstone ont fait la fortune de ce dernier.

Par contre, ses qualités d’avocat et de négociateur ont toujours été reconnues, même par ses plus grands détracteurs.


----------



## patlek (29 Mai 2021)

Benoit Sokal









						Décès de Benoît Sokal, le créateur de Canardo et du jeu vidéo (...) - ActuaBD
					

Nous apprenons le décès inopiné, hier le 28 mai, de Benoît Sokal à l'âge de 66 ans. Issu de l'Atelier R, ce Rémois d'adoption a accompagné, avec Canardo, une parodie de polar noir américain, l'éclosion du mensuel (À Suivre) mais a aussi, en (...)




					www.actuabd.com


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mai 2021)

Bin merde !


----------



## pouppinou (30 Mai 2021)

Certains sports passions ne pardonnent pas...





JASON DUPASQUIER (pilote Moto3, 19 ans)
_buona ultima corsa Jason_​


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Mai 2021)

Décès à 90 ans de Gavin MacLeod, le capitaine dans La Croisière s’amuse
					

Révélé dans les années 70 pour son rôle de Merrill Stubing dans la série créée par Aaron Spelling, le comédien américain est mort samedi à Palm Desert en Californie.




					tvmag.lefigaro.fr


----------



## MrTom (30 Mai 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Décès à 90 ans de Gavin MacLeod, le capitaine dans La Croisière s’amuse
> 
> 
> Révélé dans les années 70 pour son rôle de Merrill Stubing dans la série créée par Aaron Spelling, le comédien américain est mort samedi à Palm Desert en Californie.
> ...







EDIT : ah mince je n'avais pas vu qu'ils ont fait la même dans l'article


----------



## aCLR (30 Mai 2021)

Et moi qui voyait les MacLEOD tous immortels…


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Et moi qui voyait les MacLEOD tous immortels…


Uniquement ceux qui ont un œil qui dit m*rde à l'autre...


----------



## aCLR (30 Mai 2021)

On avait dit : pas le physique !


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Mai 2021)

B.J. Thomas, le chanteur de Raindrops keep fallin' on my head, est décédé.


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Mai 2021)

Guy Joao









						Guy Joao, le « faux Xavier Dupont de Ligonnès », est mort
					

Dans une folle séquence de vingt-quatre heures, ce septuagénaire avait été pris pour le fugitif le plus recherché de France, avant d’être relâché par la police.




					www.lepoint.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Juin 2021)

Bruno Bich : disparition de l'héritier qui a fait prendre le virage ...


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Juin 2021)

Romain Bouteille, Je l'ai vu à l'époque du café de la gare... Aller à Paris uniquement pour ça... Un super souvenir, le prix d'entrée tiré au sort, la soupe à l'oignon à la fin de la pièce en discutant avec les acteurs...


----------



## Romuald (1 Juin 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Romain Bouteille, Je l'ai vu à l'époque du café de la gare... Aller à Paris uniquement pour ça... Un super souvenir, le prix d'entrée tiré au sort, la soupe à l'oignon à la fin de la pièce en discutant avec les acteurs...


On aurait pu s'y croiser. Miou-miou : Y'a des boulons dans mon yaourt !


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juin 2021)

Mort de Buddy Van Horn, l'intrépide doublure de Zorro et de Clint Eastwood
					

Le cascadeur américain est décédé le 11 mai 2021 à l'âge de 92 ans. Durant un demi-siècle, il doubla dans de périlleuses scènes d'action, Guy Williams, Gregory Peck ou Lee Marvin.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Juin 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> On aurait pu s'y croiser.


Si je me souviens bien, j'y suis allé en 79, 18 balais... On était une dizaine.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2021)

Olive  
Le chat du ministère de l'économie


----------



## boninmi (2 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Olive
> Le chat du ministère de l'économie


@thebiglebowsky , tu as été invité à l'enterrement ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Juin 2021)

Le journaliste Jacques Amalric, ancien chef du service étranger du « Monde », est mort


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Juin 2021)

David Dushman, dernier libérateur survivant du camp


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juin 2021)

Décès du Prix Nobel Richard Ernst, père suisse de l’IRM





​


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Juin 2021)

Cuba : Emilio Duanes Duvarcer, doyen de l'humanité, est mort à 120 ans


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juin 2021)

Ned Beatty, acteur de Delivrance et Toy Story 3, est décédé


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juin 2021)

Mandryka, le père du Concombre masqué, meurt à 80 ans


----------



## Romuald (14 Juin 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Mandryka, le père du Concombre masqué, meurt à 80 ans
> 
> ​


Il a retrouvé Claire et Marcel, il vont pouvoir relancer l'écho des Savanes originel !


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Juin 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> l'écho des Savanes originel


J'en avais 4 pour partir en colo à 14 ans...
T'aurais vu la tête des monos 
Il ont quand même réussi à me les emprunter 

Dans l'un d'eux, il y avait Orgie chez les dieux de Gotlib


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ned Beatty, acteur de Delivrance et Toy Story 3, est décédé
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 229063​


Mince, mème Superman


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2021)

Gérard Fromanger 









Gérard Fromanger : En Chine, à Hu-Xian, de la série « Le désir est partout », août 1974​


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juin 2021)

John McAfee









						John McAfee, pionnier de l’antivirus et accusé d’évasion fiscale, retrouvé mort dans une prison de Barcelone
					

Quelques heures plus tôt, la justice espagnole avait autorisé son extradition vers les Etats-Unis, où il était recherché pour évasion fiscale.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Juin 2021)

Mort de Lionel Leroy, interprète des génériques d'"Ulysse 31" et "Goldorak '82".


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juin 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Mort de Lionel Leroy, interprète des génériques d'"Ulysse 31" et "Goldorak '82".
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 230381​


Ex-mari de Sheila


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2021)

Jon Hassell


----------



## Gwen (27 Juin 2021)

Walli


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juin 2021)

Mort de Fernand Guiot, un «bonhomme du Nord» au service du cinéma
					

Le comédien belge, qui a joué sous la direction de cinéastes de renom comme Alain Resnais, Gérard Oury, Claude Zidi ou encore Louis Malle, est décédé le 26 juin à l'âge de 88 ans.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juin 2021)

Mort de Donald Rumsfeld, deux fois secrétaire à la Défense et artisan de la calamiteuse invasion de l'Irak
					

L'image est de cet architecte controversé de la guerre d'Afghanistan et de l'invasion de l'Irak est aussi restée associée au scandale de la prison d'Abou Ghraib, révélé en avril 2004.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## boninmi (6 Juillet 2021)

Axel Kahn


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Juillet 2021)

Et bien c'est venu très vite


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Juillet 2021)

*La musicienne rescapée d’Auschwitz Esther Bejarano est décédée*

*



*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Juillet 2021)

Disparition. Lyon : le professeur Jean-Michel Dubernard est décédé


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2021)

Marion Sarraut


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Juillet 2021)

Philippe Aigrain.


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Juillet 2021)

Christian Boltanski


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juillet 2021)

Mort à 109 ans de l'actrice Renée Dorléac, mère de Catherine Deneuve.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2021)

Peter R. De Vries


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Juillet 2021)

Ministre de Mitterrand, l'ancien PDG de Saint-Gobain Roger Fauroux est mort


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2021)

Kurt Westergaard


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Juillet 2021)

.Mort de Françoise Arnoul, muse de Jean Renoir et Henri Verneuil.


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Juillet 2021)

Double vainqueur des 24 Heures du Mans, Jean-Pierre Jaussaud est décédé


----------



## Gwen (22 Juillet 2021)

Pierre Guitton : Pionnier de l’underground hexagonal


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juillet 2021)

L'humoriste et acteur Jean-Yves Lafesse est mort. 

 * 
Jean-Yves Lafesse

(1957-2021)
* ​


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2021)

Décès du l'ancien chef triplement étoilé Michel Lorain
					

L'ancien chef du restaurant La Côte Saint Jacques à Joigny (Yonne) Michel Lorain est décédé jeudi à l'âge de 87 ans, a annoncé sur Facebook son fils Jean-Michel Lorain.




					actu.orange.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Juillet 2021)

Portugal: décès de Otelo Saraiva de Carvalho, stratège de la Révolution des Oeillets.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Juillet 2021)

Décès de l'un des fondateurs du Minitel Gérard Théry





​


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Juillet 2021)

André Tubeuf, écrivain qui avait élevé la critique musicale en art, disparaît à 90 ans.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2021)

Henri Vernes

Le cr&teur de Bob Morane


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Juillet 2021)

L'acteur et réalisateur Jean-François Stévenin est mort à 77 ans


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Juillet 2021)

Joey Jordison, ancien batteur de Slipknot, est mort


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juillet 2021)

Effectivement, il n’avait pas l’air très frais.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juillet 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> L'acteur et réalisateur Jean-François Stévenin est mort à 77 ans
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 233411​


Je le revois dans ce film étrange de Rivette, _Le pont du Nord_, agent trouble qui clos le film dans une leçon de karaté avec Pascale Ogier. Il fut aussi Louis Legendre dans _La Révolution_ en 1989. Beaucoup de rôles, très différents, qui témoignent de son grand talent.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> L'acteur et réalisateur Jean-François Stévenin est mort à 77 ans
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 233411​


Un Jurassien


----------



## patlek (28 Juillet 2021)

Dusty Hill 

Bassiste de ZZ TOP

Là, sur une reprise d' Elmore James


----------



## Gwen (28 Juillet 2021)

Mon premier achat sur iTunes lors de l'ouverture du service en France fut l'intégrale de ZZ Top. Un achat bien rentabilisé, car je l'écoute toujours régulièrement.

Adieux,  Dusty :-(


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Mon premier achat sur iTunes lors de l'ouverture du service en France fut l'intégrale de ZZ Top. Un achat bien rentabilisé, car je l'écoute toujours régulièrement.
> 
> Adieux,  Dusty :-(


Excellent Choix


----------



## Berthold (28 Juillet 2021)

Merdalors, encore une partie de ma jeunesse qui disparaît !


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Juillet 2021)

Mort de Johnny Ventura, star du merengue, à 81 ans.


----------



## Powerdom (29 Juillet 2021)

Fermeture de la grange


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juillet 2021)

Mo Hayder









						Autrice de Birdman, Tokyo et Fétiches, Mo Hayder est décédée
					

L'autrice britannique Mo Hayder, Clare Dunkel de son vrai nom, qui a signé une dizaine de romans policiers, est décédée des suites d'une maladie du motoneurone, a indiqué son agente littéraire. « C'était un privilège de travailler à ses côtés », a souligné cette dernière.




					actualitte.com


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2021)

Jacob Desvarieux
Leader du groupe Antillais " Kassav" 





​


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Août 2021)

Le DJ Paul Johnson est décédé à 50 ans des suites du Covid


----------



## Powerdom (8 Août 2021)

Dennis « Dee Tee » Thomas, cofondateur des Kool and the Gang.​je me doute bien que ce groupe ne parle pas aux plus jeune de cette terrasse !


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Août 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Dennis « Dee Tee » Thomas, cofondateur des Kool and the Gang.​je me doute bien que ce groupe ne parle pas aux plus jeune de cette terrasse !



Moi, ça me parle...


----------



## ScapO (8 Août 2021)

Et pas qu'un peu...


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Août 2021)

C'est pas que ça me rajeunisse.


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Août 2021)

Olivier Maire


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Août 2021)

Décès du chef d'orchestre italien Gianluigi Gelmetti




​


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2021)

Una Stubbs


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Août 2021)

Gerd Müller, buteur légendaire du football allemand, décède


----------



## Powerdom (17 Août 2021)

Maki Kaji, le "père du Sudoku"​


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Août 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Maki Kaji, le "père du Sudoku"​


Je n'ai jamais réussi à finir un sudoku.
Ça n'est pas pour autant que je souhaitais la mort de ce brave homme.


----------



## Romuald (20 Août 2021)

Cauvin


----------



## Gwen (20 Août 2021)

C’est vraiment une partie très importante du journal de Spirou qui disparaît. Adieux Raoul.
http://bdzoom.com/169913/patrimoine/raoul-cauvin-l’homme-orchestre-du-scenario-laisse-son-divan-vide…/


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Août 2021)

*Don Everly*, fondateur des
*Everly Brothers*.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2021)

Hissène Habré


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2021)

Jean-Luc Nancy


----------



## Romuald (24 Août 2021)

Charlie Watts


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Août 2021)

Marcel Henry est mort, Mayotte perd une grande figure politique


----------



## Berthold (1 Septembre 2021)

Décidément, ça tombe, derrière les batteries, en ce moment…

Ron Bushy, batteur d'*Iron Butterfly*


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Septembre 2021)

L'avocat Jean-Denis Bredin est mort.




​


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Septembre 2021)

On lui doit le livre de référence sur l'affaire Dreyfus et il s'est commis dans le douteux arbitrage de l'affaire Tapie.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Septembre 2021)

Le compositeur grec Mikis Theodorakis est mort


----------



## Romuald (3 Septembre 2021)

Michel Corboz


----------



## Gwen (5 Septembre 2021)

Mr. Pierre-Jean GOULIER, créateur de RealBank. Mort il y presque un an dans l'indifférence générale. Pourtant, il codait pour Mac.

       #38


----------



## Berthold (6 Septembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Mr. Pierre-Jean GOULIER, créateur de RealBank. Mort il y presque un an dans l'indifférence générale. Pourtant, il codait pour Mac.
> 
> #38


… et n'oublions pas sa participation active à la revue Àvosmacs, disparue en 2017, ainsi qu'aux forums.

À la revoyure PJG !


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Septembre 2021)

Jean-Pierre Adams


----------



## boninmi (6 Septembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Jean-Pierre Adams


Près de 40 ans de coma ...


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Septembre 2021)

* Jean-Paul Belmondo

(1933-2021) 
**
*​


----------



## Powerdom (6 Septembre 2021)

Tous les films d'action et d'humour de mon adolescence... sniff


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2021)

Gérard Farison


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Septembre 2021)

Lucette Michaux-Chevry, ancienne ministre de Jacques Chirac, est morte.


----------



## Romuald (12 Septembre 2021)

Francesco 'Nino' Castelnuovo, qui a eu la mauvaise idée de mourir le même jour que Belmondo.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Septembre 2021)

Ils avaient peut être rancard quelque part. Va savoir.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2021)

Marthe Mercadier


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Septembre 2021)

Olivier Giscard d'Estaing est décédé


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Septembre 2021)

Plutôt une belle longévité les deux frangins.
Et un certain souci du détail chez Olivier, il nait et meurt 1 an après Valéry.
Mais savait-il jouer de l'accordéon ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Septembre 2021)

.Royaume-Uni - Clive Sinclair, pionnier de l’informatique, est décédé.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Septembre 2021)

Algérie: l'ancien président Abdelaziz Bouteflika est mort


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Septembre 2021)

Tout à fait mort ?


----------



## Romuald (18 Septembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tout à fait mort ?


Nan, il va nous jouer 'le retour de la momie'


----------



## Madalvée (18 Septembre 2021)

En tous cas ça a de l'importance pour la France : alerte push de France Info à 1h22, ça m'a réveillé, du jamais vu en politique internationale, à moins qu'ils aient fait une erreur.


----------



## ScapO (19 Septembre 2021)

Le poète et chanteur belge Julos Beaucarne s'est éteint à l’âge de 85 ans.








						Le poète et chanteur belge Julos Beaucarne s'est éteint à l’âge de 85 ans
					

Il aura rejoint son arc-en-ciel : le troubadour wallon Julos Beaucarne vient de s’éteindre à l’âge de 85 ans. Cet...




					www.rtbf.be


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2021)

René Malleville


----------



## boninmi (19 Septembre 2021)

ScapO a dit:


> Le poète et chanteur belge Julos Beaucarne s'est éteint à l’âge de 85 ans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hommage de Floréal.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Septembre 2021)

Mort de Françoise Bernard, icône de la cuisine familiale française


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Septembre 2021)

Ma seule icône de la cuisine familiale était ma grand-mère.


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Septembre 2021)

Étrange, j'ai le même sentiment.


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Septembre 2021)

Par Sonia Devillers, France Inter :


            Françoise Bernard est morte hier à l’âge de 100 ans. Elle était l’auteur des « Recettes faciles », bible de la cuisine familiale.       






Françoise Bernard en octobre 2008 lors de la présentation de son livre : "Cuisine : 1000 recettes" © AFP / STEPHANE DE SAKUTIN    

Elle était plus qu’une inratable blanquette de veau, plus qu’un best-seller dont les carreaux rouges et blancs ont jauni les étagères des cuisines de nos mères. Françoise Bernard incarne l’avènement du marketing et de la communication moderne, l’avènement des médias de masse à l’acmé des 30 glorieuses.
Françoise Bernard n’a jamais existé​C’est une créature façonnée par un département de publicité au sein d’une firme de l’industrie agroalimentaire, Unilever, propriétaire de la marque Astra.​

Au début des années 1950, à chaque réclame pour la margarine est associée une recette de cuisine, rédigée par les communicants de la maison, mais signé d’un pseudonyme : Françoise Bernard, association des deux prénoms les plus donnés à l’époque.



> Rapidement, il faut donner à cette cuisinière imaginaire un visage.



On choisit celui d’Andrée Jonquoy, secrétaire de direction chez Unilever. Le succès est tel qu’elle finira par racheter ce nom né de la publicité.



> En attendant, voici Françoise Bernard qui répond à des milliers de courriers de femmes, qui, entourée de chefs et d’assistantes, élabore de nouvelles recettes et surtout, s’entraîne jusqu’à les exécuter à la perfection.



Il faut les dire avec le sourire sur les ondes de Radio Luxembourg, puis les tourner pour la télévision sous la férule du jeune Jacques Martin. Françoise Bernard, la pionnière, devient l’égérie des ménagères qui entrent dans la vie active.

Simplicité, décontraction, gourmandise…​
Le crédo de Françoise Bernard résonne avec les aspirations de la consommatrice moderne. Seb, ferblantier français, inventeur de la cocotte-minute, le comprend et conclut un accord avec Unilever pour obtenir de Françoise Bernard, le livre de recettes qui accompagne chaque autocuiseur vendu.

On estime le bouquin distribué à plus de 10 millions d’exemplaires sur lesquels elle ne touche pas de droits. Elle n’entre pas moins dans la vie des Françaises. Françoise Bernard, une époque.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2021)

Jimmy Greaves


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2021)

Mohammed Hussein Tantaoui


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2021)

Franck Hammoutène






						Atelier d'architecture Franck Hammoutène
					

Site de l'atelier d'architectures Franck Hammoutène, 10/12, RUE DES LYONNAIS 75005 PARIS. Tél. : +33 (1) 43 31 00 90



					www.franckhammoutene.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Septembre 2021)

Claude Lombard


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Septembre 2021)

Paul Quilès, ancien ministre sous Mitterrand, est mort


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Septembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Paul Quilès, ancien ministre sous Mitterrand, est mort


Rectificatif :

Sur la foi d'une dépêche AFP erronée citant le président du Conseil départemental du Tarn, le décès de l'ancien ministre de François Mitterrand a été annoncé par erreur dans un premier temps.


----------



## bompi (22 Septembre 2021)

Richard H. Kirk (musicien, rayon électroacoustique, expérimental, techno, électro et tout ça...)


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2021)

Melvin Van Peebles


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Septembre 2021)

Mort à 65 ans de Roger Michell, réalisateur de Coup de Foudre à Notting Hill


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Septembre 2021)

Je viens de me rendre compte en lisant sa fiche Wikipedia qu’il avait réalisé plusieurs films que j’apprécie particulièrement et que je revois toujours avec plaisir, sans avoir jamais fait le rapprochement. Vraiment dommage.


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Septembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Rectificatif :
> 
> Sur la foi d'une dépêche AFP erronée citant le président du Conseil départemental du Tarn, le décès de l'ancien ministre de François Mitterrand a été annoncé par erreur dans un premier temps.


*L'ex-ministre socialiste Paul Quilès est mort*


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Septembre 2021)

_Encore un carreau d’cassé, v’là vitrier qui passe..._









						Un soldat français tué au combat au Mali
					

Le caporal-chef Maxime Blasco est mort lors d'une opération contre un groupe terroriste. Son décès porte à 52 le nombre de soldats français tués au combat au Sahel depuis 2013.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2021)

J'étais retenu ailleurs…
Une affaire d'avion renifleur…

Mais depuis que Moon a relayé cette triste nouvelle, la mort d'un caporal-chef dans l'exercice de sa mission, l'avenir de ce sujet me pose question – dans le bon sens du terme. Si je ne suis pas toujours d'accord avec lui, cette fois-ci, j'ai la faiblesse de croire que nous sommes d'accord sur un point, le sens de l'honneur et de la patrie. Et cette affreuse disparition me procure l'occasion de vous donner ma position et requérir la votre.

Depuis que j'ai repris les reines de la terrasse, je m'évertue à déplacer les messages annonçant la disparition d'inconnus passés à la postérité du fait de leur trépas. J'en ai causé avec certains d'entre vous. Mais aucune réponse de leur part n'a su infléchir mon point de vue. Sauf que dernier mort en date, Maxime Blasco, met à mal ce que je tenais pour acquis. Alors je vous pose la question !

Souhaitez-vous voir ce sujet évoluer et intégrer les jusqu'à lors inconnus des médias dont la disparition propulse ces derniers sous les projecteurs ?

Si vous répondez majoritairement par la positive, une V3 du sujet enchainera à la fermeture de cette version. Et dans le cas contraire, je continuerai de déplacer ces messages en dehors du post-mortem.


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Septembre 2021)

Je ne me prononcerais pas.
La plupart des gens que je vois défiler ici sont des inconnus pour moi, de l'illustre professeur d'histoire au type qui a inventé le langage informatique "machin" en passant par le joueur de foot Toltèque. Puisque je n'ai pas la prétention de connaitre tout le monde, je pars du principe qu'ils ont bien du tous contribuer à la planète.
J'ai un peu plus de mal quand on annonce la mort d'un sinistre enculé (oui, j'ai dit un gros mot), non pas que je préfère que l'on passe sous silence l'existence de ce genre de personnage, mais parce qu'après tout je n'éprouve même pas le besoin de m'en réjouir.
Tu l'as compris, je botte en touche (dussé-je passer pour un tiède).


----------



## Romuald (26 Septembre 2021)

monsieur zebig, initiateur de la V1, est demandé au parloir afin de nous faire part de son idée d'origine ainsi que de son avis sur l'évolution passée et aujourd'hui future du fil.


----------



## Powerdom (26 Septembre 2021)

Souhaitez-vous voir ce sujet évoluer et intégrer les jusqu'à lors inconnus des médias dont la disparition propulse ces derniers sous les projecteurs ?

oui


Comme @lamainfroide une grande partie de ceux qui ont l'honneur de ce fil me sont inconnus. Toutefois j'y suis abonné et c'est souvent ici que j'apprends (_parfois informe_) le décès de tel ou telle. Il me va bien comme ça.


----------



## Gwen (26 Septembre 2021)

Pour moi, ce soldat n'était pas un inconnu, c'est une pièce d'une institution que nous connaissons tous. Sa mort est violente et celle-ci le fait sortir de cette masse et donc jouir d’une célébrité dont il se serait bien passé.

Ce cas est clairement à part pour moi comme le serait la mort d’un pompier ou autre personne décédant suite à un acte héroïque ou hors du commun. 

Par contre apprendre la mort d’un joueur de foot ou un entraîneur de club régional ne m’intéresse pas. Mais ces gens là sont forcément connu, au moins dans leur quartier.
J’espère que l’on est assez grand pour ne présenter ici que des personnes un tant soit peu connu.


----------



## boninmi (26 Septembre 2021)

Certains inconnus ont eu des existences de plus de valeur que certaines célébrités.


----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> monsieur zebig, initiateur de la V1


Ça commence vraiment à partir de la page 10… Avant, le charabia technique du code de l'époque et les liens images flingués rendent la lecture quasi impossible. (c'était vachement plus festif aussi)


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Souhaitez-vous voir ce sujet évoluer et intégrer les jusqu'à lors inconnus des médias dont la disparition propulse ces derniers sous les projecteurs ?
> 
> oui
> 
> ...


Je plussoie


----------



## Romuald (26 Septembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> c'était vachement plus festif aussi


Etonnant, non ?


Jura39 a dit:


> Je plussoie


D'accord, mais sur la première ou sur la deuxième proposition  ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Comme @lamainfroide une grande partie de ceux qui ont l'honneur de ce fil me sont inconnus. Toutefois j'y suis abonné et c'est souvent ici que j'apprends (_parfois informe_) le décès de tel ou telle. Il me va bien comme ça.





Romuald a dit:


> Etonnant, non ?
> 
> D'accord, mais sur la première ou sur la deuxième proposition  ?


La deuxième


----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Etonnant, non ?


Non, je ne suis pas étonné. Le forum ne s'était pas encore installé dans la routine. Les piliers de l'époque ne lésinaient pas sur le nombre de signes pour animer de leurs paroles, la disparition de personnalités qui les avaient touchées. Leurs nécros avaient de la gueule. Les illustres passés sous le tapotage de leur claviers jouissaient pleinement d'immortalité dans la tête des lecteurs d'alors. Ces « au revoir » joyeux n'avaient rien à voir avec la monotonie actuelle.

Il n'y a guère que Moon pour lâcher un commentaire plus ou moins fourni après le lien de ceux qu'il appréciait ou détestait. Sans cet avis sur son univers médiatique, on ne saurait rien ou presque sur lui, hi hi. Et même si ça n'est pas le but de la manœuvre, ces élans du cœur ou de rage donnent du corps à cette litanie moribonde teintée de orange. Bref, ce n'était clairement pas aussi imbuvable qu'aujourd'hui. Pour un peu, ça donnerait des idées. Purée, voilà que je mets à paraphraser macomaniac et son rêve de billets mortuaires…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> monsieur zebig, initiateur de la V1, est demandé au parloir afin de nous faire part de son idée d'origine ainsi que de son avis sur l'évolution passée et aujourd'hui future du fil.


Au départ, ce fil devait être une "grosse farce" ... un thread dans lequel on discuterait virtuellement de ce qui se passera dans la vie d'après en simulant des posts qu'on souhaiterait émettre depuis l'au-delà ! Du style : "Ho les gars, on prend un ver ensemble ???" 

Bien vite, il est devenu une rubrique nécrologique sur fond d'humour, du moins au début ... Ensuite il s'est transformé en une longue liste de disparus, illustres ou non, avec des liens wikipedia et une photo dans le meilleur des cas.

Peu de commentaires expliquant la raison pour laquelle vous regrettez la disparition de tel ou tel individu et la place qu'il occupait dans votre vie de tous les jours.

A partir du moment où vous initiez un sujet et que vous poussez sur "enter", ce sujet ne vous appartient plus ... Il est à tout le monde, et chacun se doit de se demander si la personne concernée est "digne" d'y figurer, et/ou "digne" d'intérêt pour le plus grand nombre !

A ce titre, la mort du caporal-chef au Mali se devait d'être mentionnée au même titre que les "héros du quotidien" qui paient de leurs vies leur attachement à la notion de devoir et d'humanité dans le sens large du terme !

Le contenu de ce fil dépend de nos sensibilités diverses et variées ... Un décès impactera plus une personne qu'une autre ... Dès lors, difficile d'édicter des règles !

Il sera difficile de revenir en arrière et je crois que ce fil continuera sa petite vie vaille que vaille dans les conditions actuelles ... et personnellement, cela me va !

A mon avis, il serait même inutile de déplacer certains messages à condition que l'initiateur explique clairement les raisons de son intervention et pourquoi elle est digne d'intérêt pour le plus grand nombre.

J'ai le sentiment diffus que mon intervention ne vous aidera pas beaucoup !


----------



## aCLR (27 Septembre 2021)

Au contraire, vos opinions comptent dans la mesure où quand j'arrive ici, c'est affublé de ma casquette de gardien de cimetière. Et comme j'aime les allées proprettes, les marbres rutilants et les _fleurs d'or_ arrosées, le moindre impair m'agace. Mon clic vers ce lieu de mémoire s'accompagne également d'une réflexion intérieure, « qui est encore mort ! »

Mais comme se sont vos messages, vous savez où vous mettez les pieds quand vous les postez. L'insistance de certains et l'actualité récente ont fini par me toucher. Cela me pousse à m'interroger sur mon rôle. Et vos réponses font avancer le schmilblick.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Septembre 2021)

Moi qui ne poste pas beaucoup ici parce que je ne suis pas trop croque-mort (voyez de qui je veux parler), je pense que l'annonce d'un décès devrait être accompagné d'une petite notice personnelle, pourquoi cette mort me touche par exemple. Sinon, ça dégage et tant pis pour le décédé...


----------



## aCLR (27 Septembre 2021)

Qu'il est chafouin le lundi matin le toum' !


----------



## Gwen (27 Septembre 2021)

Après les explications de The Big, j'ai une autre vision de ce fil de discussion. Personnellement, je me suis adapté, voyant que le fil était constitué d'un nom et d'un lien, j'ai fait pareil. Renvoyant la plupart du temps vers un article plus personnel et non une page Wikipedia générique quand je le pouvais. 

Or, il me semble intéressant, voire indispensable, que cette disparition s'accompagne d'un mot, expliquant qui est cette personne et éventuellement pourquoi cela touche le contributeur. Je serai d'avis de ne plus publier de simple nom et lien anonyme. Mais avoir au moins un semblant de rédactionnel que l'on en sache tout de suite un peu plus.


----------



## aCLR (27 Septembre 2021)

Autant je peux m'imposer le déplacement des messages jugés hors-contexte, autant je ne peux vous imposer la rédaction d'un commentaire. Chacun est libre d'accompagner un mort comme bon lui semble.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Septembre 2021)

Comme ça, il n'y aura peut-être plus 10 morts par jour...


----------



## Romuald (27 Septembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Autant je peux m'imposer le déplacement des messages jugés hors-contexte, autant je ne peux vous imposer la rédaction d'un commentaire. Chacun est libre d'accompagner un mort comme bon lui semble.


Il y a des règles spécifiques à certains fils dans portfolio, pourquoi ne pas en mettre dans celui-ci ?


----------



## aCLR (27 Septembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Comme ça, il n'y aura peut-être plus 10 morts par jour...


En vous questionnant sur l'élargissement des entrants de ce fil, c'est plutôt l'inverse qui pourrait se produire. Passer à plus de dix morts jour… Et puis dix morts jour, je ne suis pas sûr qu'on ait vu ça un jour…


Romuald a dit:


> Il y a des règles spécifiques à certains fils dans portfolio, pourquoi ne pas en mettre dans celui-ci ?


Comme je l'ai dit, je préfère qu'un lien provoque des réactions et des commentaires plutôt qu'imposer un commentaire sous le lien. Nous avons déjà une image pour illustrer le/la fauché·e. En demander plus c'est comme se passer la corde autour du cou, amha, inutile et contre-productif.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Septembre 2021)

Bon. Ce n’est pas non plus la rubrique nécrologique du quotidien régional. Je m’efforce de n’évoquer que des personnages « importants » ou au moins qui ont eu une importance pour moi.  Pour certains je laisse un commentaire mais souvent l’article nécro en lien est très bien écrit et je trouve inutile de la paraphraser. J’essaye de m’abstenir de commenter quand c’est un personnage que j’ai « dans le nez » car la mort est la grande égalisatrice, mais je ne m’interdis pas un trait d’humour, surtout avec les politiques.


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Septembre 2021)

Théâtre: décès de François Florent, fondateur du célèbre Cours Florent


----------



## Gwen (27 Septembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Autant je peux m'imposer le déplacement des messages jugés hors-contexte, autant je ne peux vous imposer la rédaction d'un commentaire. Chacun est libre d'accompagner un mort comme bon lui semble.


Un simple copier-coller de qui il est, est au moins le minimum. Certains qui m'étaient inconnu se sont avéré être des entraineurs ou jours de foot. Je m'en suis voulu d'avoir perdu du temps à cliquer sur le lien pour ça.


----------



## boninmi (27 Septembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Un simple copier-coller de qui il est, est au moins le minimum. Certains qui m'étaient inconnu se sont avéré être des entraineurs ou jours de foot. Je m'en suis voulu d'avoir perdu du temps à cliquer sur le lien pour ça.


+1


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Un simple copier-coller de qui il est, est au moins le minimum. Certains qui m'étaient inconnu se sont avéré être des entraineurs ou jours de foot. Je m'en suis voulu d'avoir perdu du temps à cliquer sur le lien pour ça.


C'est vrai que c'est un petit "plus"  d'indiquer qui était la personne , en mème temps un petit clic sur le lien ne prend pas beaucoup de temps.
J'ai parfois appris des choses intéressantes  en allant sur le lien Wikipedia .


----------



## aCLR (27 Septembre 2021)

Je suis d'accord avec toi gwen. Nous avons vu passer des messages sans intérêt. Mais depuis les dernières recommandations en matière de partage et l'arrivée du BBcode [URL unfurl="true"] les messages sont moins laconiques et les liens permettent de se faire une meilleure idée du contenu.

Vous vous accrochez – et ce n'est pas un reproche – au contenu du message alors que je vous demande votre avis sur l'acceptation du simple mortel dans le sujet. Je n'écarte pas ces interventions mais je partage plutôt l'avis de Moon. Inutile de paraphraser ce que d'autres écrivent bien mieux que nous. Après copier coller, ok, mais ajouter la source me paraîtrait alors essentiel.


----------



## patlek (27 Septembre 2021)

Bon... alors les déces qui m' ont plus ou moins touchés dernierement...

Je vais en profiter pour vous fournir ma principalrs source d'informations musicale: Soul Bag
(Magazine ou pendant longtemps j' étais abonné (il n' était disponible que sur abonnement), maintenant on le trouve en kiosque (trimestriel)

Byther Smith









						Byther Smith (1932-2021) - Soul Bag
					

La création artistique, quelle qu’elle soit, ne se résume jamais à une explication par la biographie. Difficile néanmoins de ne pas inscrire le blues de Byther Smith, avec son intensité et sa violence à peine contenue, dans son parcours de vie.




					www.soulbag.fr
				



A l' époque, j' avais acheté le CD "Adressing the nation with the blues" et si çà fait longtemps que je ne l' ai pas écouté (il est quelque part pari mes CD, j' en ai un bon souvenir.







Autre décès

Pee Wee Ellis 









						Pee Wee Ellis (1941-2021) - Soul Bag
					

L’annonce de la disparition du saxophoniste et arrangeur Alfred “Pee Wee” Ellis s’est faite en toute discrétion, à l’image de sa personnalité et de sa carrière. Pee Wee n’était pas aussi flamboyant que ses frères d’armes, le saxophoniste Maceo Parker et le tromboniste Fred Wesley, deux...




					www.soulbag.fr
				




Contistituant avec Maceo Parker et Fred Wesley, la section de cuivre de James Brown à sa grande époque.

etLes JB's !!!


----------



## Gwen (27 Septembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec toi gwen. Nous avons vu passer des messages sans intérêt. Mais depuis les dernières recommandations en matière de partage et l'arrivée du BBcode [URL unfurl="true"] les messages sont moins laconiques et les liens permettent de se faire une meilleure idée du contenu.
> 
> Vous vous accrochez – et ce n'est pas un reproche – au contenu du message alors que je vous demande votre avis sur l'acceptation du simple mortel dans le sujet. Je n'écarte pas ces interventions mais je partage plutôt l'avis de Moon. Inutile de paraphraser ce que d'autres écrivent bien mieux que nous. Après copier coller, ok, mais ajouter la source me paraîtrait alors essentiel.


Justement, si on veut faire passer un inconnu de l'ombre a la lumière lors de sa mort (ce qui est plutôt l'inverse), il est nécessaire d'au moins accompagner son nom d'un petit mot d'explication. C'est dans ce sens que je réagirais à ta demande initiale.

Donc, oui aux inconnus, mais s'ils sont argumentés.


----------



## aCLR (27 Septembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Justement, si on veut faire passer un inconnu de l'ombre a la lumière lors de sa mort (ce qui est plutôt l'inverse), il est nécessaire d'au moins accompagner son nom d'un petit mot d'explication. C'est dans ce sens que je réagirais à ta demande initiale.
> 
> Donc, oui aux inconnus, mais s'ils sont argumentés.


C'est sûr que si je poste un lien vers un gosse de cinq ans écrasé par un chauffard… Il vaut mieux que je vous explique pourquoi comment je fais la guerre aux automobilistes qui, une fois le code en poche, oublient que le passage piéton est la continuité du trottoir matérialisé par les bandes blanches sur la route – et pas une ligne de départ de grand prix citadin –, qu'il faut absolument être en troisième le pied au dessus du frein au cas où un clampin déciderait de l'emprunter – et donc à l'automobiliste de lui céder le passage – et surtout que le piéton est prioritaire sur l'enclume – et que tout contrevenant s'expose à six points de retrait sur son permis. Sans parler du fait qu'un piéton peut tout aussi bien décider de traverser hors des clous et qu'il est là encore prioritaire sur l'automobiliste. Mais bon… Ça n'est pas mon genre. je mène cette guéguerre tout seul dans mon coin ^^


----------



## Romuald (27 Septembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est sûr que si je poste un lien vers un gosse de cinq ans écrasé par un chauffard… Il vaut mieux que je vous explique pourquoi comment je fais la guerre aux automobilistes qui, une fois le code en poche, oublient que le passage piéton est la continuité du trottoir matérialisé par les bandes blanches sur la route – et pas une ligne de départ de grand prix citadin –, qu'il faut absolument être en troisième le pied au dessus du frein au cas où un clampin déciderait de l'emprunter – et donc à l'automobiliste de lui céder le passage – et surtout que le piéton est prioritaire sur l'enclume – et que tout contrevenant s'expose à six points de retrait sur son permis. Sans parler du fait qu'un piéton peut tout aussi bien décider de traverser hors des clous et qu'il est là encore prioritaire sur l'automobiliste. Mais bon… Ça n'est pas mon genre. je mène cette guéguerre tout seul dans mon coin ^^


Tu forces un peu le trait, non ?
Je pense que l'idée de gwen est que 'argumenter' consisterait à dire pourquoi le décédé a droit aux honneurs, si l'on peut dire, du thread. Que ce soit via trois mots pour le situer, un lien vers un article, un panégyrique logorrhéique, mais pas forcément une photo et un lien ouiquipédia.
Si le posteur prend le temps de poster, il peut prendre un peu plus de temps pour nous éclairer.

_*Dans ce cas*_ je pense que même les inconnus ont droit au thread


----------



## aCLR (27 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu forces un peu le trait, non ?


Mince… Ça s'est vu ! :désolé:


----------



## Gwen (27 Septembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Mince… Ça s'est vu ! :désolé:


Un peu.

Par contre, j'aimerais bien avoir la photo de l'enfant. C'est juste pour me faire une idée


----------



## aCLR (28 Septembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Un peu.


Tu m'excuseras. Ce n'était pas une réponse en réaction à ton message. C'était un maladroit exemple de ce qu'il peut arriver – ou du moins ce que je pense qu'il peut arriver – en ouvrant le post-mortem à tous. 

Bon, vous avez l'air d'être d'accord avec cette idée d'agrandissement du cimetière. Je passe donc au cadastre déposer le permis d'extension. Je rassemble les dernières nécros pour le nouveau sujet – histoire de ne pas démarrer avec une nécropole vide. Et on sera bon… Nous dirons adieu à la version de Nephou ! ^^


----------



## aCLR (1 Octobre 2021)

On s'abonne à la rev 3 !


----------

